# Dudes and their Diors



## averagejoe

There is a thread in the Celine subforum that is devoted to Celine bags and guys. I thought that maybe we could start one on the Dior subforum as well. This could include anything from the Dior couture collections to the Dior Homme collections.

To kick start this thread, here are some pictures from the current Dior Homme collection and the new Spring 2013 collection (the briefcase and tote bag in army green crocodile are out of this world!):


----------



## averagejoe

These inside-out bags are pretty neat!


----------



## averagejoe

More bags, from the SS 2012 collection. Some of these pieces are still available in Dior Homme boutiques.


----------



## averagejoe

The beautiful army green crocodile tote (top) is also available in calfskin (bottom) at a much more affordable price:


----------



## FD3Schick

averagejoe said:


> The beautiful army green crocodile tote (top) is also available in calfskin (bottom) at a much more affordable price:



The croc is beautiful, though!  Mmm... croc.


----------



## averagejoe

FD3Schick said:


> The croc is beautiful, though! Mmm... croc.


 
I agree. It's nice to see exotic skins being used on men's bags as well.


----------



## sacko

i love the first two bags the men are holding!!!!!


----------



## pawneunubs

Woo crocs skin nice


----------



## ujili

I love big man bags because they are stylish but sometimes they get too big that they become impractical to carry but the crocs are delicious and Dior Homme is perfect for the gentlemen.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> I love big man bags because they are stylish but sometimes they get too big that they become impractical to carry but the crocs are delicious and Dior Homme is perfect for the gentlemen.



Big bags are usually more masculine, whereas when they make a men's bag small, sometimes it ends up looking like a purse. Yes, they are impractical (some of my bigger bags are laregely empty when I travel with them), but I really like how they have a masculine appeal.


----------



## averagejoe

Here are just some pictures of Dior Homme bags from past seasons. There are so many bags from these pictures that I would love to get my hands on.


----------



## averagejoe

More bags to drool over. Dior Homme has this really modern and cool aesthetic that is really appealing.


----------



## averagejoe

While browsing through the _Celine, for the boys _thread, I noticed that one of our TPF members Ruktam has some amazing fashion photos, and I took a peek. WOW! There are some amazing shots with Dior bags! I hope that he doesn't mind me sharing.

@ruktam_jin with his Diorissimo bag (you can see the large off-white Dior Detective bag in the background of the first photo)


----------



## averagejoe

@ruktam_jin with his Miss Dior bag with the cross-body chain.


----------



## averagejoe

@ruktam_jin with his medium Dior Granville in Mink Grey and also in Black


----------



## averagejoe

@ruktam_jin with his Dior Panarea pouch in Sorbet Yellow


----------



## averagejoe

A photo of ruktam jin's Dior bags


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Big bags are usually more masculine, whereas when they make a men's bag small, sometimes it ends up looking like a purse. Yes, they are impractical (some of my bigger bags are laregely empty when I travel with them), but I really like how they have a masculine appeal.



I know what you mean...sometimes the bag is too empty its ridiculous lol and when its full and looks good (shape) it gets rlli heavy i feel like my hands are gonna fall off or my shoulders gonna crack lol...


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> A photo of ruktam jin's Dior bags



I like all three!!!!! especially Diorissimo and Miss Dior...too bad i can't pull it off but he can do it very nicely...


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> While browsing through the _Celine, for the boys _thread, I noticed that one of our TPF members Ruktam has some amazing fashion photos, and I took a peek. WOW! There are some amazing shots with Dior bags! I hope that he doesn't mind me sharing.
> 
> @ruktam_jin with his Diorissimo bag (you can see the large off-white Dior Detective bag in the background of the first photo)



Wow...his Diorissimo is so nice!!! Does the Diorissimo only come in one size or is there a bigger size than this? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Wow...his Diorissimo is so nice!!! Does the Diorissimo only come in one size or is there a bigger size than this? It looks gorgeous!



It looks like this is the largest size of the Diorissimo at the moment.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> I know what you mean...sometimes the bag is too empty its ridiculous lol and when its full and looks good (shape) it gets rlli heavy i feel like my hands are gonna fall off or my shoulders gonna crack lol...



There are times when I keep folded canvas grocery shopping bags in my bigger bags. They end up filling the bag and keeping its shape, and are convenient when  suddenly need a canvas bag to put a purchase in.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> It looks like this is the largest size of the Diorissimo at the moment.



That;s not too bad...he wears it great...i want one too...im just scared of the size dimensions..


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> There are times when I keep folded canvas grocery shopping bags in my bigger bags. They end up filling the bag and keeping its shape, and are convenient when  suddenly need a canvas bag to put a purchase in.



Hmm...i see ur point...for me..i just don't want my bag to keep banging into things that smaller bags can avoid as i don't want and am scared of scratches on the leather...sometimes i use big bags cuz they're fashionable but going to an evening event...big bags makes it awkward lol..


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Hmm...i see ur point...for me..i just don't want my bag to keep banging into things that smaller bags can avoid as i don't want and am scared of scratches on the leather...sometimes i use big bags cuz they're fashionable but going to an evening event...big bags makes it awkward lol..



I agree. For evening events, a big bag makes it look like I am using a work bag in the evening.

And when it gets crowded, people keep bumping into my bigger bags (and I have to keep checking to make sure that the corners didn't get scuffed, or that a big scratch didn't appear on the bag).


----------



## averagejoe

More pics of @ruktam_jin with his Panarea pouch in Sorbet Yellow. The original metal charms have been replaced with Dior strass charms.


----------



## averagejoe

A picture of @ruktam_jin's Diorissimo. This picture shows the bag's relative size.


----------



## averagejoe

@ruktam_jin with his black Dior Granville bag (and his grey one as well).


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I agree. For evening events, a big bag makes it look like I am using a work bag in the evening.
> 
> And when it gets crowded, people keep bumping into my bigger bags (and I have to keep checking to make sure that the corners didn't get scuffed, or that a big scratch didn't appear on the bag).



Yeah...I keep worrying about my bags getting scuffed its no longer enjoyable...loll..


----------



## ruktam

ujili said:


> Yeah...I keep worrying about my bags getting scuffed its no longer enjoyable...loll..





averagejoe said:


> @ruktam_jin with his black Dior Granville bag (and his grey one as well).



Hi, Averagejoe, how are you? I don't mind at all, I hope my pictures references something for everyone here. we all share same passion for Dior.
also hi, ujili
Regarding your question about Diorissimo's sizes, mine is Medium, which there's a bigger size as well which is Large.
it comes in 3 sizes Small, Medium, Large. and mini (seasonal) 

I hope thats helpes.
sorry I wasn't been around much lately, will try to keep up!, any question please feel free to ask


----------



## ujili

ruktam said:


> Hi, Averagejoe, how are you? I don't mind at all, I hope my pictures references something for everyone here. we all share same passion for Dior.
> also hi, ujili
> Regarding your question about Diorissimo's sizes, mine is Medium, which there's a bigger size as well which is Large.
> it comes in 3 sizes Small, Medium, Large. and mini (seasonal)
> 
> I hope thats helpes.
> sorry I wasn't been around much lately, will try to keep up!, any question please feel free to ask



Oh..thanks for the info!! I would def match with large and i am very happy to hear that large exists!


----------



## averagejoe

ruktam said:


> Hi, Averagejoe, how are you? I don't mind at all, I hope my pictures references something for everyone here. we all share same passion for Dior.
> also hi, ujili
> Regarding your question about Diorissimo's sizes, mine is Medium, which there's a bigger size as well which is Large.
> it comes in 3 sizes Small, Medium, Large. and mini (seasonal)
> 
> I hope thats helpes.
> sorry I wasn't been around much lately, will try to keep up!, any question please feel free to ask



Thank you for your permission to share your pictures! They are absolutely wonderful! I would never have thought that the Miss Dior could look rocker-chic, until I saw it on you.

Please share any more pics of you and your Dior bags here with us! There are a bunch of guys here who would love to see more!!! :urock:


----------



## BleuSaphir

OMG...the croc leather in the briefcase and tote....I'm in love!


----------



## ruktam

averagejoe said:


> Thank you for your permission to share your pictures! They are absolutely wonderful! I would never have thought that the Miss Dior could look rocker-chic, until I saw it on you.
> 
> Please share any more pics of you and your Dior bags here with us! There are a bunch of guys here who would love to see more!!! :urock:



thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Christofle

I'm loving this thread, it reminds me of the one over on the Hermes and Celine subforums! The diorissimos and granvilles look amazing!


----------



## averagejoe

The Gaucho messenger from TPF member Willz from a long time ago (http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/hello-dior-67665.html):


----------



## ujili

Hi. Can I contribute a little something to this thread? I went to a friend's birthday party this weekend and went with my Lady Dior Red Patent wallet and wanted to share and hope it is ok. Please forgive my hair and looks because i was kinda partying hard and please forgive the bad lighting. My friend and i posing for the cameras lol.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Hi. Can I contribute a little something to this thread? I went to a friend's birthday party this weekend and went with my Lady Dior Red Patent wallet and wanted to share and hope it is ok. Please forgive my hair and looks because i was kinda partying hard and please forgive the bad lighting. My friend and i posing for the cameras lol.



It certainly adds a pop of colour to your outfit! 

Would you be tempted by the Dior Homme plisse wallets in patent red leather? They really make a statement, just like your wallet. They may not be able to hold as much though, as they are designed to be slimmer.


----------



## averagejoe

Just sharing a picture of a handsome Dior Homme document holder with a very subtle metal edge around one corner of the luggage tag. It's a very minor detail, but really makes the document holder infinitely more desirable!


----------



## averagejoe

A few pictures and a video of the opening of the new Dior Homme boutique in Miami.


----------



## averagejoe

Two of the best bags for men (but designed for women) from Dior: The Dior Rebelle tote and messenger bag. 

This was a style from 2006 but it still looks super trendy and chic today.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> It certainly adds a pop of colour to your outfit!
> 
> Would you be tempted by the Dior Homme plisse wallets in patent red leather? They really make a statement, just like your wallet. They may not be able to hold as much though, as they are designed to be slimmer.



Thanks!Ooo...I never really got into Dior Homme so I don't know much about their line but that wallet looks gorgeous as well! If it came in the continental size then I'm sold because I don't like bill-folds and the only bill-fold i own is a gucci i gave to my dad...but this is indeed pretty..how much is that wallet?


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Thanks!Ooo...can you show me? I never really got into Dior Homme so I don't know much about their line.



I attached an image of the red wallet in that post. Let me know if you can't see it so I can attach a different picture.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> A few pictures and a video of the opening of the new Dior Homme boutique in Miami.




That is delicious! The Dior Homme and Dior boutiques I visited are in Singapore. The Dior boutiques look very cozy and the Dior Homme boutiques are usually very dark lol...at least the ones I have visited.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I attached an image of the red wallet in that post. Let me know if you can't see it so I can attach a different picture.



No no lol...I got it. I am just wondering whether there is a continetal size version of that wallet? I don't have any bill-folds and somehow never really liked them but this one is just woah...do you know how much it is?


----------



## ujili

Any of you seen the new Dior Milly La Foret Bag? It looks really good in my opinion lol..Just sharing.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Thanks!Ooo...I never really got into Dior Homme so I don't know much about their line but that wallet looks gorgeous as well! If it came in the continental size then I'm sold because I don't like bill-folds and the only bill-fold i own is a gucci i gave to my dad...but this is indeed pretty..how much is that wallet?



I think it's now $549 USD, although I'm not sure. It is quite stunning for a men's wallet.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> That is delicious! The Dior Homme and Dior boutiques I visited are in Singapore. The Dior boutiques look very cozy and the Dior Homme boutiques are usually very dark lol...at least the ones I have visited.



Oh I think that it was the Singapore boutique. All of the Dior Homme boutiques that I have visited are pretty bright. The newer Dior Homme boutiques (i.e. 57th Street E New York) has a bright first floor, but a darker floor for accessories and shoes.

Although the Dior Homme boutiques are really nice and architectural, I much prefer the way the women's boutiques are designed. They are the classiest boutiques, ever.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I think it's now $549 USD, although I'm not sure. It is quite stunning for a men's wallet.



Ooo..the price isn't so bad...is there anywhere i can see it online or do i have to go to the boutique? I don't think there is a Dior boutique in Boston.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Any of you seen the new Dior Milly La Foret Bag? It looks really good in my opinion lol..Just sharing.



It looks nice, but the small lock and chain makes it a bit too feminine for guys, in my opinion. The large Diorissimo is a far better choice for guys.

The Diorissimo line also has some extremely well-crafted clutches that work very well with men, especially in dark colours.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Oh I think that it was the Singapore boutique. All of the Dior Homme boutiques that I have visited are pretty bright. The newer Dior Homme boutiques (i.e. 57th Street E New York) has a bright first floor, but a darker floor for accessories and shoes.
> 
> Although the Dior Homme boutiques are really nice and architectural, I much prefer the way the women's boutiques are designed. They are the classiest boutiques, ever.



Oh really? Thats interesting because both Dior Homme boutiques in Singapore are like all black and very dark but mysterious and alluring lol...women boutiques are awesome and the service is exquisite.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Ooo..the price isn't so bad...is there anywhere i can see it online or do i have to go to the boutique? I don't think there is a Dior boutique in Boston.



It should be on www.dior.com under men's leather goods. 

I can't recall an online retailer other than Dior.com offering this plisse wallet in red, so I think that you would have to visit a Dior boutique to see it in person.


----------



## nolanm2000

Ujili you rock that wallet I don't think dior handbags and clutches are for all men but on some men like ujili they look freaking amazing


----------



## sacko

averagejoe said:


> It certainly adds a pop of colour to your outfit!
> 
> Would you be tempted by the Dior Homme plisse wallets in patent red leather? They really make a statement, just like your wallet. They may not be able to hold as much though, as they are designed to be slimmer.



i really, really like this piece. it is absolutely a statement wallet, and i really want to add it to my collection.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> It looks nice, but the small lock and chain makes it a bit too feminine for guys, in my opinion. The large Diorissimo is a far better choice for guys.
> 
> The Diorissimo line also has some extremely well-crafted clutches that work very well with men, especially in dark colours.



Ooo..they look nice!


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> It should be on www.dior.com under men's leather goods.
> 
> I can't recall an online retailer other than Dior.com offering this plisse wallet in red, so I think that you would have to visit a Dior boutique to see it in person.



oh../.they have online shopping?


----------



## ujili

nolanm2000 said:


> Ujili you rock that wallet I don't think dior handbags and clutches are for all men but on some men like ujili they look freaking amazing



Haha..thank you! I don't know whether that is a compliment or not but it sounds good lol..


----------



## eminere

ujili said:


> oh../.they have online shopping?


Only in certain parts of the world.


----------



## ujili

eminere;23486699 said:
			
		

> Only in certain parts of the world.



Yeah...They don't have online shopping for the United States yet but they do for Europe...gahh...thanks


----------



## Celinite

Hehe..cant wait to buy more :x Spent a fortune on Givenchy though 

Unfortunately, not very excited about the SS2013 collection..blue's not my colour, i love blacks / white / grays


----------



## averagejoe

Kris Van Assche presented his own menswear collection today in Paris, and there are some pieces that are truly unique. I really love the hybrid clothes that he presented, especially the black hoodie top that turns into a dress shirt at the bottom.

I can't wait to see what he has in store for Dior Homme.


----------



## averagejoe

Some pictures from NowFashion.com of the Dior Homme show. More to come later:

http://www.nowfashion.com/19-01-2013-dior-homme-menswear-fall-winter-2013-paris-show-3031.html


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Some pictures from NowFashion.com of the Dior Homme show. More to come later:
> 
> http://www.nowfashion.com/19-01-2013-dior-homme-menswear-fall-winter-2013-paris-show-3031.html


Woah! Talk about super-skinny.


----------



## averagejoe

From Style.com:



> Before the start of the Dior Homme show, one front-row attendee fretted that the runway, stained with slush from the shoes of the crowd, would sound an off note. She needn't have worried. Just before the first model came out, the baize was pulled up to reveal a gleaming, pristine runway below; like the rest of the set, it was pure iPod white.
> 
> That's a marker of Kris Van Assche's spit-shined Dior Homme, where rigor is a cardinal virtue. He was making, he said after the show, rigorous clothes for the futurenot 50 years into it, but "fashion for tomorrow." He leaned on technical fabrics and fabric treatments more than ever before, and honed his palette and silhouette. Tomorrow's suiting is a sleek, shaved version of today's. It zips where we might button, whether on a suit jacket or an ultrathin cardigan. It speeds around the curves so fast that it requires safety belts, which circle many of the pieces with nickel buckles.
> 
> Van Assche was musing on the codes of menswear as a sort of received wisdomalmost literally as a genetic code, ready for the modifying. History provides some of the raw material, but so does parentage: in his case, Dior Homme, which was built on the slick black suit. The shadow of Van Assche's predecessor, Hedi Slimane, stretched out over the proceedings, more than usual as the fashion world prepares for his first Saint Laurent menswear show. Van Assche was adamant about his own changes to the house DNA. He swatted away the description "skinny," the constant tag of Slimane's Dior Homme; in its place he offered "sporty."
> 
> However you described it, the collection was impressivemaybe more impressive than lovablein its pared-down essentialism. It was certainly beautifully realized. The zippered and buckled suits and outerwear were clothes with the fat burned off: the most basic of basic black, white, and navy (though a few had pinstripes in gray and Dior's bloodshot red), fitted to the millimeter. No wonder the designer was referencing Andrew Niccol's Gattaca. One risk of evolving so far, so fast is that you sideline desire. There was austerity hereVan Assche preferred to call it "calmness," in contrast to the world's present chaosbut that's not a quality to quicken the pulse. But if he didn't always attend to the heart, he didn't neglect the mind. What was the significance of the new insignia, a triangle circumscribed within a circle, that appeared on suits and sweaters? "You're supposed to ask," Van Assche said. "That's the point."



Here are some looks which I love:


----------



## averagejoe

More looks:

I really need one of those belts! I love the inclusion of dark purple in the Dior Homme colours as well.


----------



## averagejoe

The shoes: (I love the buckles)


----------



## averagejoe

The buckles: (they are in the collars, too)


----------



## averagejoe

The purple (close-up) and the patent finishes:


----------



## averagejoe

And finally the bags. I love the briefcase with the folded-over zippered closure with buckle. It's really chic!


----------



## averagejoe

Some backstage pics from WWD. 

The cardigans look amazing!


----------



## eminere

I love the sharpness of the silhouettes but overall I am getting a very Gucci-meets-Burberry vibe. The buckled hardware in particular is very Gucci Spring 2010:










The zip-up suit jackets and cardigans are cool though.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;23786123 said:
			
		

> I love the sharpness of the silhouettes but overall I am getting a very Gucci-meets-Burberry vibe. The buckled hardware in particular is very Gucci Spring 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip-up suit jackets and cardigans are cool though.



Yes I thought of Gucci too when I saw those buckles. I have two belts with this buckle from Gucci and I LOVE them! I can't wait to get a Dior one.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> From Style.com:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some looks which I love:



Woah!!! I want those belt buckles...looks so chic and cool!


----------



## ujili

Celinite said:


> Thanks! It can actually be worn high-neck as well..



You look awesome!


----------



## averagejoe

Here is an article by Tim Blanks of the Saint Laurent menswear collection (Fall 2013) by former Dior Homme designer Hedi Slimane. 



> If it wasn't exactly a manifesto&#8212;the show last October for his first women's collection had already fulfilled that function&#8212;Hedi Slimane's menswear debut consolidated his OCD approach to his gig at Saint Laurent. His manipulation of every minuscule detail leading up to and surrounding the show practically guaranteed anticlimax. The invitation? A visual journal by L.A. polymath aesthete Brian Roettinger. The model casting? Unheard-of indie band members from England, France, and the U.S. The music? Something by SF muso Ty Segall, which managed to combine the garage racket of the Stooges with the primitive electronic howl of Hawkwind. The set? A whirling industrial construct, Conrad Shawcross meets Close Encounters. All of that added up to shoulda-been-fabulous. But we're forgetting about the clothes. And maybe Slimane did, too.
> 
> The kindest thing to be said about Slimane's first official men's collection was that he made a guy to go with his girl. If Kate Moss was the ideal woman for the satanic L.A. gypsy he presented for Spring, her husband, Jamie Hince, would surely do full justice to the rock avatar Slimane marched down his men's catwalk for Fall. You don't even want to go there with the skinny; that is already such a cliché in the lexicon of Slimanery. "Slim man," geddit? This was just as much about the plaid shirts, distressed jeans, drainpipe leathers, trailing leopard-print scarves, girlfriend's bits and pieces (cue Julia Nobis and company on the runway to underscore the androgyny), vintage coats and cavalry jackets&#8230;a rock prototype that can be traced from its origins with the Strolling Bones back in the Dark Ages of geetar bands all the way through its elucidation by an endless number of bastard spawn up to the jangly here and now, although Nirvana are a particularly pointy way station. All of it is thrilling in theory and practice, but it was a surreal incongruity to see it spotlit in a very expensive fashion presentation. Slimane's passion for the music he loves, the bands that make that music, and the lifestyle that surrounds it is entirely understandable, laudable, and well served with integrity by his photographic tributes. When he spun his ardor into high fashion today, it made a lot less sense, especially as the kids who are the prime components of his vision can already shop this look for zilch down the funky end of any L.A. boulevard.



Source (with photos): http://www.style.com/fashionshows/review/F2013MEN-YSLRG


Having been his first menswear collection in years after exiting from Dior Homme, I have to say that I agreed with Tim Blanks' review. The collection wasn't very impressive. I always thought that his collections for Dior Homme were supreme (and better than Kris Van Assche's), but this Saint Laurent collection left me with a "that's it?" feeling.


----------



## kochupurackal

averagejoe said:


> Here is an article by Tim Blanks of the Saint Laurent menswear collection (Fall 2013) by former Dior Homme designer Hedi Slimane.
> 
> 
> 
> Source (with photos): http://www.style.com/fashionshows/review/F2013MEN-YSLRG
> 
> 
> Having been his first menswear collection in years after exiting from Dior Homme, I have to say that I agreed with Tim Blanks' review. The collection wasn't very impressive. I always thought that his collections for Dior Homme were supreme (and better than Kris Van Assche's), but this Saint Laurent collection left me with a "that's it?" feeling.


Averagejoe, could you please post some modelling pics of ur Dior? I cant wait to see. thanks


----------



## averagejoe

kochupurackal said:


> Averagejoe, could you please post some modelling pics of ur Dior? I cant wait to see. thanks



Eventually


----------



## averagejoe

Luisaviaroma has a "new" Dior Homme bag in stock. This design was released in very soft supple nappa leather a few years ago. It now comes in a more sturdy leather with some design changes that make it look more sleek, but at $2910 CDN it is over $1400 more than the original (which was at $1450)!!! Dior Homme prices are quite high nowadays.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...up=&vendorColor=&season=actual&seasProdID=57I


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Luisaviaroma has a "new" Dior Homme bag in stock. This design was released in very soft supple nappa leather a few years ago. It now comes in a more sturdy leather with some design changes that make it look more sleek, but at $2910 CDN it is over $1400 more than the original (which was at $1450)!!! Dior Homme prices are quite high nowadays.
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...up=&vendorColor=&season=actual&seasProdID=57I



It's actually quite nice...if it came in other colors then i'd be very interested.


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some new bags for Spring-Summer 2013. I am loving a lot of these designs, especially the zip-tote which can double as a messenger, and the large bi-colour shopping bag. It's nice to see this shopping bag renewed season after season. It almost reminds me of Celine, but is done in a very unique way so that the sides of the bag don't actually protrude to make the shape of "wings" like on a lot of Celine designs.


----------



## averagejoe

Two more...


----------



## averagejoe

The shoes from the Spring 2013 collection are now on www.luisaviaroma.com. I really like the red top-stitch lace-up shoes:


----------



## averagejoe

And here is the ad campaign for Spring 2013 with a video:



I really like the print ads which look very modern with clean lines:


----------



## averagejoe

Ruktam_jin with his Mink Grey Dior Granville


----------



## averagejoe

Ruktam_jin with his black Dior Granville


----------



## averagejoe

Ruktam_jin with his black Diorissimo


----------



## Prada Prince

Couple of pics of me at the Dior at Harrods exhibit...

Ensemble: Camel Dior Baudrier, Burberry trench, Harrods fox fur collar, baby blue Tommy Hilfiger chinos, Gucci monogram suede loafers.


----------



## eminere

Prada Prince said:


> Couple of pics of me at the Dior at Harrods exhibit...
> 
> Ensemble: Camel Dior Baudrier, Burberry trench, Harrods fox fur collar, baby blue Tommy Hilfiger chinos, Gucci monogram suede loafers.


Love the Saddle.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Couple of pics of me at the Dior at Harrods exhibit...
> 
> Ensemble: Camel Dior Baudrier, Burberry trench, Harrods fox fur collar, baby blue Tommy Hilfiger chinos, Gucci monogram suede loafers.



Wow the Baudrier Saddle is so big and nice! And you're really lucky for being able to visit Dior at Harrods.


----------



## averagejoe

Some bags and wallets from the Fall 2013 Dior Homme collection:


----------



## averagejoe

Some sunglasses from the Dior Homme Fall 2013 collection:


----------



## averagejoe

Some shoes from the Dior Homme Fall 2013 collection: 

(I love the translucent sole and the buckle details! Dior Homme truly makes some of the coolest shoes for men )


----------



## averagejoe

More shoes from Fall 2013:

(I absolutely love the first one pictured below)


----------



## Prada Prince

eminere;24306155 said:
			
		

> Love the Saddle.





averagejoe said:


> Wow the Baudrier Saddle is so big and nice! And you're really lucky for being able to visit Dior at Harrods.



Thanks! It's definitely my favourite Dior bag, the leather is absolutely sumptous. 

Wearing my Dior camouflage D bracelet while having afternoon tea at the Dior cafe...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! It's definitely my favourite Dior bag, the leather is absolutely sumptous.
> 
> Wearing my Dior camouflage D bracelet while having afternoon tea at the Dior cafe...


Nice bracelet! And I just saw your Cafe picture in the other thread. Wow so exquisite!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice bracelet! And I just saw your Cafe picture in the other thread. Wow so exquisite!


Thanks! One of my earlier purchases in 2001 I believe... I wonder if it qualifies as being vintage yet


----------



## rollzst

Great Dior pics guys! Can someone please tell me if they have completely stopped the D point belt now? Haven't seen it about for a while.

I have one but if they have now stopped making them, do you think I should stop wearing it?


----------



## averagejoe

rollzst said:


> Great Dior pics guys! Can someone please tell me if they have completely stopped the D point belt now? Haven't seen it about for a while.
> 
> I have one but if they have now stopped making them, do you think I should stop wearing it?



I haven't seen that belt on the Dior website, and I didn't see it at any Dior Homme boutiques that I have visited in the past 3 years, although I rarely visit them. So I don't really know if they have discontinued them, but it looks like they have. Eminere will probably know.

However, I would continue to wear it if I were you. They still sell for really high prices on Ebay (the demand for this style hasn't really died yet). I think it is a timeless and chic men's design, and I really like it. I was actually hunting for one for a while, but they kept ending at such high prices (for used versions as well) on Ebay, so I just gave up.


----------



## averagejoe

3 uber chic Dior Homme bags from the Dior website. I love them! The first one is a great bicolor bag which I mentioned about earlier in this thread; it can really give Celine's Bi-Cabas bags a run for their money. And what's more? It's actually designed for men.


----------



## averagejoe

From Luisaviaroma:


----------



## averagejoe

More goodies from Luisaviaroma:

1) Double wrap leather bracelet

2) Triple wrap leather bracelet


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> 3 uber chic Dior Homme bags from the Dior website. I love them! The first one is a great bicolor bag which I mentioned about earlier in this thread; it can really give Celine's Bi-Cabas bags a run for their money. And what's more? It's actually designed for men.



I actually like the last tote i see...its very simple yet beautiful....the bi-color bag looks nice although i wud prefer smth more structured.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme reprised their Fall/Winter 2013 show in Beijing with an elaborate cascading runway. The music for the after-party was provided by the British synthetic pop duo "Hurts".

I think that this may be one of Kris Van Assche's most commercially successful collections, because I see a ton of ultra-desirable pieces. Each model looks so polished and modern in those looks.

[From WWD: http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/dior-homme-hits-beijing-6910605?module=hp-topstories]


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme reprised their Fall/Winter 2013 show in Beijing with an elaborate cascading runway. The music for the after-party was provided by the British synthetic pop duo "Hurts".
> 
> I think that this may be one of Kris Van Assche's most commercially successful collections, because I see a ton of ultra-desirable pieces. Each model looks so polished and modern in those looks.
> 
> [From WWD: http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/dior-homme-hits-beijing-6910605?module=hp-topstories]



OMG...HURTS SANG AT DIOR? OMG...I LOVE THEM...GAHH...the collection is nice too but Hurts steal the show lol..sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> OMG...HURTS SANG AT DIOR? OMG...I LOVE THEM...GAHH...the collection is nice too but Hurts steal the show lol..sorry.



That's probably why they sang after the show. Otherwise, they would be competing for attention for the clothes.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> That's probably why they sang after the show. Otherwise, they would be competing for attention for the clothes.



Hahahahahah....thats right!


----------



## averagejoe

I posted this in the Dior Baselworld 2013 thread, and for some reason I can't stop looking at this watch. I really like this, and the blue makes it work perfectly with guys as well. I really love how the blue is the colour of denim rather than blue sapphires, which makes the watch much more versatile.

In any case, here's my new obsession: The Dior Christal in denim blue sapphire crystal. I hope to add it to my Dior watch collection sometime in the future


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> OMG...HURTS SANG AT DIOR? OMG...I LOVE THEM...GAHH...the collection is nice too but Hurts steal the show lol..sorry.



A short video of their performance at the Dior show


----------



## averagejoe

New watches from the Chiffre Rouge line. Most of these are updated versions of the older A02 and A03 styles, except they feature redesigned metal and leather bracelets.


----------



## averagejoe

More from the Dior Homme show in Beijing:


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I posted this in the Dior Baselworld 2013 thread, and for some reason I can't stop looking at this watch. I really like this, and the blue makes it work perfectly with guys as well. I really love how the blue is the colour of denim rather than blue sapphires, which makes the watch much more versatile.
> 
> In any case, here's my new obsession: The Dior Christal in denim blue sapphire crystal. I hope to add it to my Dior watch collection sometime in the future


I wonder how this shade of blue compares with the Midnight Dazzling.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24520977 said:
			
		

> I wonder how this shade of blue compares with the Midnight Dazzling.



Yeah I thought of that too! It looks similar, and thankfully has a lower price point because it doesn't have as many diamonds (so I may be able to afford this).


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> A short video of their performance at the Dior show




Thank You So Much Mr.! I enjoyed the video.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I posted this in the Dior Baselworld 2013 thread, and for some reason I can't stop looking at this watch. I really like this, and the blue makes it work perfectly with guys as well. I really love how the blue is the colour of denim rather than blue sapphires, which makes the watch much more versatile.
> 
> In any case, here's my new obsession: The Dior Christal in denim blue sapphire crystal. I hope to add it to my Dior watch collection sometime in the future



Do you know how much the watch is?


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Do you know how much the watch is?



Don't know for sure, but given the diamonds and the automatic movement, it should be between $5000-$6000.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Don't know for sure, but given the diamonds and the automatic movement, it should be between $5000-$6000.



Hah...now Im thinking which is better..this dior or the chanel j12 lol./.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Hah...now Im thinking which is better..this dior or the chanel j12 lol./.



Oh get the Dior. Chanel J12 is amazing but so many brands make similar watches now, especially the cheaper brands like Toy Watch and Fossil.

The Dior is truly unique.


----------



## eminere

ujili said:


> Do you know how much the watch is?


The 38mm automatic model is approximately USD7,430.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;24528421 said:
			
		

> The 38mm automatic model is approximately USD7,430.



Oh my goodness it's so expensive! I though that the Dior VIII would be much pricier, but at this rate their pretty close.


----------



## ujili

eminere;24528421 said:
			
		

> The 38mm automatic model is approximately USD7,430.



Thanks for the updated info.


----------



## averagejoe

An image of the bags from the Autumn 2013 Dior Homme campaign photographed by Karim Sadli.

Classic Dior Homme minimalism and chicness.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is an interesting article about suits in menswear (by M magazine of WWD). Dior Homme and its designer Kris Van Assche are praised in this article for modern and also futuristic suits. 

And Karl Lagerfeld's favourite suits are still from Dior Homme; the size 48 suits fit him as if they were tailored.

Modern Suits &#8212; Man's Best Friend



> Men are born naked and go to the grave, invariably, in a suit. There are far worse things to wear for an eternal rest&#8212;and nothing quite so fashionable to wear right now&#8212;thank you, Don Draper; thank you, global economic fashion crisis; thank you, leading fashion designers.
> 
> &#8220;Suits are cool and attractive and modern again,&#8221; declares Alessandro Sartori, creative director at Paris- based Berluti, whose lanky frame is invariably swathed in sleek suits&#8212;and whose surname evokes the splendor and potential of tailoring.
> 
> &#8220;The current generation grew up in an era of comfortable street wear as fashion, and to them a bit of glamour and a tie is fresh and modern,&#8221; says Tom Ford, who collaborated with Justin Timberlake on suave looks for his new album The 20/20 Experience and the single &#8220;Suit & Tie.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;There is nothing more fashionable to me than a very well-made suit that fits well,&#8221; concurs American designer Thom Browne, who looks like a character from Sloan Wilson&#8217;s 1955 novel, The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit, come to life in modern-day Manhattan. Browne cites rising sales of the two-piece wonder garment.
> 
> RELATED STORY: The State of the Suit 2013 >>
> 
> Indeed, after more than a decade of corporate casual and off-hours looks that were often downright sloppy, the tide has turned. Suits have the edge. &#8220;The suit has become for many men the new way to rebel,&#8221; says Eric Jennings, vice president and men&#8217;s fashion director at Saks Fifth Avenue. &#8220;That&#8217;s why we&#8217;re seeing more artists, DJs, athletes, and hip-hop and pop stars wearing suits. Have you seen the way NBA players are dressed when they leave the locker room? It&#8217;s very impressive!&#8221; Echoing menswear designers and other trend spotters, Jennings also mentions the Mad Men effect, the AMC series that has popularized the suit, along with the high unemployment that is prompting men around the world to sharpen up, whether they are suddenly looking for a job or doing everything to hold on to the one they have.
> 
> Meanwhile, weary of the glut of sportswear, menswear designers have plowed their creativity into tailoring the past couple of years, making suits slimmer, sharper, more desirable, and more of the moment.
> 
> Dior Homme&#8217;s designer Kris Van Assche just returned from Beijing, where he reprised his terrific Gattaca-inspired Fall/Winter show, showing the Chinese that futuristic style needn&#8217;t read as cold. As with the original Paris showing, based on the 1997 Andrew Niccol film, there was an emotional tug to the purposeful gait and appeal of a parade of clean-cut young men in trim black suits, white shirts, and black ties.
> 
> &#8220;There is something to be said about this power dressing&#8212;not the kind of power dressing we spoke of in the eighties,&#8221; the soft-spoken Belgian designer explains. &#8220;I definitely believe a nice suit gives your body an allure. It makes you want to hold your shoulders straight and gives you a different attitude.&#8221;
> 
> And that&#8217;s precisely what Gattaca&#8217;s hero, played by Ethan Hawke, dons when he heads off at the end of the movie on a space mission. &#8220;I like the idea that I would go and discover planets in a suit, you know, looking smart,&#8221; Van Assche muses. &#8220;Because usually when we think about going to space, we have these very ugly spacesuits.&#8221;
> 
> While not a huge fan of science-fiction movies, Van Assche loved Gattaca&#8217;s last men-in-black scenes, costumed by Academy Award&#8211;winning designer Colleen Atwood. &#8220;They looked really smart,&#8221; he says. Asked why the heroes in sci-fi films are often suited up, Atwood muses, &#8220;It seems that the cleanness of a black silhouette is clean and pleasing in a modern, minimalistic environment, as well as in a busier, more cluttered world.&#8221;
> 
> And so the foreseeable, and possibly even distant, future will undoubtedly include some itineration of the indefatigable suit.
> 
> &#8220;I don&#8217;t think 2020 will be a huge difference,&#8221; says Atwood. &#8220;We are still inspired by the suits from 1860 onward. Details change but the suit lives on. The thirties were eighty years ago, and we&#8217;re still spinning off those suits, which were pretty amazing.&#8221;
> 
> Pressed to gaze into her crystal ball further, to what the suit might look like in 2050, she replies: &#8220;Who knows, but for some reason I don&#8217;t think it will be gigantic.&#8221;
> 
> Browne begs to differ. &#8220;I think if it&#8217;s the right suit, it is appropriate for any occasion or time,&#8221; he says. &#8220;For me, it&#8217;s important to maintain that timelessness. This is why I like gray suits. I have pretty much dressed like this all my life. Growing up, my brothers and I all wore Brooks Brothers navy sport coats with gray wool flannel trousers in the winter and khakis in the spring and summer.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m afraid there is no better garment,&#8221; says Karl Lagerfeld, a man who&#8212;as Chanel&#8217;s longtime couturier&#8212;has given its cardigan style for women endless currency. In his estimation, the man&#8217;s suit is just as eternal.
> 
> &#8220;The basic shape of the jacket will exist forever. Shapes and materials may change, but not the basic idea,&#8221; insists Lagerfeld, who is never seen wearing anything but, as he feels smothered in knitwear. &#8220;I like the clean look of jackets. I hate to feel sloppy,&#8221; he says.
> 
> &#8220;I like tailored shapes, and for me a Dior 48 is perfect for me, and I feel the best dressed that way.&#8221;
> 
> Advances in fabrics are bound to influence suits of the future, just as they have made the current ones lighter, sharper, and more comfortable to wear. According to Sartori, nanotechnology opens up possibilities to give fibers or finished textiles new qualities, making them resistant to stains and water, or regulating temperature or deflecting magnetic waves, for example. To wit: The truly wrinkle-free, natural-fiber travel suit may truly be at hand. &#8220;For sure we would never forget that we want to be confident, cool, looking better, and have comfort,&#8221; Sartori says. Van Assche agrees next-generation fabrics are bound to influence the complexion of the suit as it evolves into the future. &#8220;It&#8217;s about keeping the allure and making it more supple, more fluid,&#8221; he says.
> 
> &#8220;The jacket and pant may change in fit, proportion, and fabric, but there will always be a need for that type of body covering,&#8221; concurs Jennings at Saks. &#8220;Why? Because the design and cut of the suit makes a man look better. It enhances the appearance of his physique and hides his flaws.&#8221;
> 
> The suit has certainly become more body-conscious in recent years. Van Assche shuns the word &#8220;skinny,&#8221; insisting suits should have real shoulders, a waist, and hips. &#8220;It&#8217;s a more athletic look, which I think is very modern because I do believe that true luxury is also about taking care of yourself: eating healthy food, going to the gym,&#8221; he says.
> 
> Berluti&#8217;s Sartori enumerates all the subtle shape-shifting that adds up to a totally new allure for today&#8217;s suit: a shorter jacket, a lower button stance, higher pockets, defined shoulders, and pants that are tapered and cropped with no break.
> 
> &#8220;I think there&#8217;s a lot of power behind the suit,&#8221; Sartori says. &#8220;It gives more self-confidence. Wearing a suit, we feel better and stronger, more powerful.&#8221; &#8220;I think men are enjoying clothes now in a great way,&#8221; Atwood agrees. &#8220;The options are much better than they used to be, and it is OK to like dressing and still be a guy. It does for sure give a person better self-esteem to have on a nice suit [rather] than a pair of baggy nylon shorts and a fanny pack.&#8221; For his part, Ford fears that if the masses continue to make less and less effort with the way they dress, &#8220;I could see a future where everyone wears only Snuggies. That would be a sad future, however, and one that I hope I don&#8217;t live to see.&#8221; To be sure, most fashion designers are very attached to the suit, and remember vividly their first brush with tailoring.
> 
> Ford trumps them all with his parting shot: &#8220;I was born in a suit.&#8221;



Source: http://www.wwd.com/menswear-news/de...ts-mans-best-friend-6958353?navSection=issues


----------



## Butterfly509

Awesome pictures!


----------



## cotonblanc

Wow, cool thread averagejoe! I had (well, I don't know where it is now) a Dior Homme bag from Hedi's time, think it was Summer 2007, and it was the silver coated canvas tote with natural leather handles. I hope I can find a photo (or better, the BAG itself!) and contribute here.


----------



## averagejoe

cotonblanc said:


> Wow, cool thread averagejoe! I had (well, I don't know where it is now) a Dior Homme bag from Hedi's time, think it was Summer 2007, and it was the silver coated canvas tote with natural leather handles. I hope I can find a photo (or better, the BAG itself!) and contribute here.



Hey cotonblanc! Thanks for the idea with the Celine thread. I think you started a wave of things here. There's a thread in Givenchy and Proenza Schouler inspired by you.


I think that your bag was from the same line as the one that I attached a picture of. It's an awesome bag! I used to have a silver Dior Homme Deville duffle but I sold it in favour of the black. I loved the silver, but it was a bit "loud" for Toronto where the majority of guys don't dress really fashionably, in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

Some pictures of polochons from the Dior Homme website:


----------



## averagejoe

Two new bi-color wallets from Dior Homme (so sleek and modern! I love the zipper pull!):


----------



## cotonblanc

averagejoe said:


> Hey cotonblanc! Thanks for the idea with the Celine thread. I think you started a wave of things here. There's a thread in Givenchy and Proenza Schouler inspired by you.
> 
> 
> I think that your bag was from the same line as the one that I attached a picture of. It's an awesome bag! I used to have a silver Dior Homme Deville duffle but I sold it in favour of the black. I loved the silver, but it was a bit "loud" for Toronto where the majority of guys don't dress really fashionably, in my opinion.



Hmm, not quite. The bag I had had a textured weave to the cotton and wasn't as shiny? It was more matte. Anyway, I tried searching for a picture but nothing comes up. Haha. Edit: The bag had hounds tooth lining! How can I forget.

Oh, I noticed the PS thread started by nielnielniel, I don't really check Givenchy. Cool to have more threads!  And that bi-coloured wallets look an awful lot like Céline.


----------



## averagejoe

cotonblanc said:


> Oh, I noticed the PS thread started by nielnielniel, I don't really check Givenchy. Cool to have more threads!  And that bi-coloured wallets look an awful lot like Céline.



They do, just like the bicolor wallets from a lot of other brands these days. But this sleek minimalism adapts itself really well to Dior Homme, which has always had this image.


----------



## cotonblanc

averagejoe said:


> They do, just like the bicolor wallets from a lot of other brands these days. But this sleek minimalism adapts itself really well to Dior Homme, which has always had this image.



Yes, tell me about it! But it is always that ratio between panels and that interesting pick of contrasting shades that sets Céline apart!

Ugh I do want this shopper tote but why is it so expensive!


----------



## averagejoe

Just wanted to share some 38mm automatic Dior VIII watches with the guys viewing this thread (totally in  with them. Can't wait to get one someday!).

The version with a hint of purple comes with a gorgeous purple lacquered oscillating weight at the back.


----------



## averagejoe

cotonblanc said:


> Yes, tell me about it! But it is always that ratio between panels and that interesting pick of contrasting shades that sets Céline apart!
> 
> Ugh I do want this shopper tote but why is it so expensive!



Yeah I find this a bit too expensive too. It was on Luisaviaroma for the longest time early last year for $1800 and I could've gotten a 30% off discount on it! I'm kicking myself for not getting it, because it's now so much more expensive! 

Now there are times when I want a bag exactly like this which is not structured (with soft calfskin) so it goes very well with casual outfits.


----------



## cotonblanc

averagejoe said:


> Yeah I find this a bit too expensive too. It was on Luisaviaroma for the longest time early last year for $1800 and I could've gotten a 30% off discount on it! I'm kicking myself for not getting it, because it's now so much more expensive!
> 
> Now there are times when I want a bag exactly like this which is not structured (with soft calfskin) so it goes very well with casual outfits.



Yes! I would have scooped it up at that price. To me, it looks like the husband to Céline's cabas.


----------



## averagejoe

cotonblanc said:


> Yes! I would have scooped it up at that price. To me, it looks like the husband to Céline's cabas.



It actually does! The Celine Cabas has a cleaner look, while this Dior Homme version has an effortless look about it.


----------



## averagejoe

I rarely contribute my own Diors to this thread, so I thought that I would take the opportunity to present some of my latest Dior acquisitions.

Following in the footsteps of Hightea_xx and eminere (http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...akeup-clothing-and-accessories-709364-14.html), I got my own Cuff Me Dior bracelet. I love the Dior oval and I finally have a piece that has this oval! 

The bracelet is incredible high quality. The magnetic closure is very convenient and ingenious in that it's hidden underneath the oval.


----------



## averagejoe

My new Dior Homme Derby shoes. I LOVE how sleek they look! I finally have a pair of Dior Homme dress shoes!


----------



## averagejoe

And a little treat from Luisaviaroma: A Dior Homme bow tie. It has a contrast white satin lining which gives an otherwise normal looking bow tie the perfect edge


----------



## tutushopper

Gorgeous, gorgeous pieces, AJ!  I love the Cuff Me Dior bracelet; it fits you perfectly, too!  The shoes are beyond awesome (I'm a shoe lover for both sexes, so I really appreciate fine shoes), and the bow tie is just exquisite!  Thank you for sharing your own collection pieces here with us!  Such a treat for the eye!


----------



## averagejoe

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous pieces, AJ!  I love the Cuff Me Dior bracelet; it fits you perfectly, too!  The shoes are beyond awesome (I'm a shoe lover for both sexes, so I really appreciate fine shoes), and the bow tie is just exquisite!  Thank you for sharing your own collection pieces here with us!  Such a treat for the eye!



Thanks tutushopper! I was never really a shoe lover; it was always bags and belts for me, until I bought my first pair of fine shoes. Then there was no going back, especially when it comes to dress shoes!

I know that the Cuff Me Dior is actually for women, but it can work on men depending on how it's dressed. I was hesitant at first because it looks quite feminine, but after looking at it a few times, I had to have it! Camille Miceli's Dior jewelry designs are too irresistible to pass, even for guys. 

Here's my collection of Dior bracelets, all originally made for women, but can work for men as well:

(I included a picture of me wearing all three at once on one wrist, but I would only wear them one at a time when I actually use them)


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Following in the footsteps of Hightea_xx and eminere (http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...akeup-clothing-and-accessories-709364-14.html), I got my own Cuff Me Dior bracelet. I love the Dior oval and I finally have a piece that has this oval!


Nice!  Where did you score this? I'm about to add the single row also in black to my collection.



averagejoe said:


> My new Dior Homme Derby shoes. I LOVE how sleek they look! I finally have a pair of Dior Homme dress shoes!


Twinsies on this one.  They are a permanent classic style.



averagejoe said:


> And a little treat from Luisaviaroma: A Dior Homme bow tie. It has a contrast white satin lining which gives an otherwise normal looking bow tie the perfect edge


Great choice of bow tie - this shape is very distinctive from Dior Homme, and I like the bicolour. 



averagejoe said:


> Here's my collection of Dior bracelets, all originally made for women, but can work for men as well:


I can't believe you have the Gaucho bracelet! That to me will forever be the one that got away. Absolutely loved that bracelet but unfortunately we never stocked it in Australia.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;24830437 said:
			
		

> Nice!  Where did you score this? I'm about to add the single row also in black to my collection.



I got it on Ebay. Dior at Holts in Toronto has severely limited stock on jewelry, and I haven't seen this here. I would love to get a single row version in black, because it can be more discreet when I don't want to make such a big statement.




			
				eminere&#8482;;24830437 said:
			
		

> Twinsies on this one.  They are a permanent classic style.



Aren't they some of the nicest dress shoes? I had buyer's remorse when I got them because they were very expensive, especially in comparison to my other dress shoes, but I told myself that I NEEDED a pair from Dior, and after taking the out of the box at home, I thought that they were meant to be mine 




			
				eminere&#8482;;24830437 said:
			
		

> Great choice of bow tie - this shape is very distinctive from Dior Homme, and I like the bicolour.



Yeah I love the shape with a bit of asymmetry, and the bicolour makes it much more than a simple bow tie. I've wanted a nice bow tie for a while, and I keep browsing Holts each season to see rather lack-lustre ones from Gucci, Paul Smith, and Giorgio Armani. I almost bought a Gucci one during this seasonal sale online, but I couldn't because it wasn't distinctive enough. This Dior one just met all my criteria.




			
				eminere&#8482;;24830437 said:
			
		

> I can't believe you have the Gaucho bracelet! That to me will forever be the one that got away. Absolutely loved that bracelet but unfortunately we never stocked it in Australia.



I saw it here in the bronze leather version from another PF member and I thought that I HAD to have it. Funny how I have never come across the leather one afterwards, but came across this metal one instead, and it was love at first sight!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Aren't they some of the nicest dress shoes? I had buyer's remorse when I got them because they were very expensive, especially in comparison to my other dress shoes, but I told myself that I NEEDED a pair from Dior, and after taking the out of the box at home, I thought that they were meant to be mine


Haha I was going to say the Diors are the cheapest dress shoes I own. 

My favourite brand for shoes remains Dolce&Gabbana but this style from Dior Homme is pretty neat.  It's not _quite_ so pointy as Dolce&Gabbana typically are but nevertheless has a very sharp silhouette.  The only quibble I have with the Diors are that they are a fairly narrow cut so if you have broader feet it can hurt after a while.  Going up a size solves this problem.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;24833892 said:
			
		

> Haha I was going to say the Diors are the cheapest dress shoes I own.
> 
> My favourite brand for shoes remains Dolce&Gabbana but this style from Dior Homme is pretty neat.  It's not _quite_ so pointy as Dolce&Gabbana typically are but nevertheless has a very sharp silhouette.  The only quibble I have with the Diors are that they are a fairly narrow cut so if you have broader feet it can hurt after a while.  Going up a size solves this problem.



I got most of my dress shoes on sale (i.e. during Gucci's seasonal sales, Holt's sales, etc.) so these Diors are more expensive for me. Being that they are from my favourite brand, though, I had to get a pair. Plus they are impossible to find in Canada so I snap up Dior Homme stuff whenever I can.

I got a pair of Dolce and Gabbana shoes recently as well on sale and I'm not sure if I want to keep them. I don't know about their quality, and they are a bit small for me (a bit tight on my smallest toe) although they don't have a silhouette that's as sharp as, say, DSquared (they have some pointy shoes, that brand). I got the last pair so there's no other size I can switch to.

From the fact that you really like your DG shoes, I'm guessing that their quality is stellar. This may help me decide with my DG shoes.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I got most of my dress shoes on sale (i.e. during Gucci's seasonal sales, Holt's sales, etc.) so these Diors are more expensive for me. Being that they are from my favourite brand, though, I had to get a pair. Plus they are impossible to find in Canada so I snap up Dior Homme stuff whenever I can.
> 
> I got a pair of Dolce and Gabbana shoes recently as well on sale and I'm not sure if I want to keep them. I don't know about their quality, and they are a bit small for me (a bit tight on my smallest toe) although they don't have a silhouette that's as sharp as, say, DSquared (they have some pointy shoes, that brand). I got the last pair so there's no other size I can switch to.
> 
> From the fact that you really like your DG shoes, I'm guessing that their quality is stellar. This may help me decide with my DG shoes.


Oh I live in my Dolces. For a long period of time my work and dress shoe wardrobe was exclusively Dolce.

Funny you should mention DSquared2 - I still regret never being able to get my hands on their fabulous pointed shoes from FW08:


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> Thanks tutushopper! I was never really a shoe lover; it was always bags and belts for me, until I bought my first pair of fine shoes. Then there was no going back, especially when it comes to dress shoes!
> 
> I know that the Cuff Me Dior is actually for women, but it can work on men depending on how it's dressed. I was hesitant at first because it looks quite feminine, but after looking at it a few times, I had to have it! Camille Miceli's Dior jewelry designs are too irresistible to pass, even for guys.
> 
> Here's my collection of Dior bracelets, all originally made for women, but can work for men as well:
> 
> (I included a picture of me wearing all three at once on one wrist, but I would only wear them one at a time when I actually use them)



Thanks for sharing; those are also fabulous!  Doesn't matter if they were meant for men or women.  I actually tried on the Dior VIII tonight in the black (and likely going back for it tomorrow) even though it was designed more for men.  So, we go with what we like.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24835111 said:
			
		

> Oh I live in my Dolces. For a long period of time my work and dress shoe wardrobe was exclusively Dolce.
> 
> Funny you should mention DSquared2 - I still regret never being able to get my hands on their fabulous pointed shoes from FW08:



DSquared had pointy shoes for SS2013. They also came with orange, and with silver. I LOVE the silver caped toe ones! There is an all black patent version as well.

Sounds like you're a die-hard Dolce fan!


----------



## averagejoe

tutushopper said:


> Thanks for sharing; those are also fabulous!  Doesn't matter if they were meant for men or women.  I actually tried on the Dior VIII tonight in the black (and likely going back for it tomorrow) even though it was designed more for men.  So, we go with what we like.



True. The Dior VIII, like the Christal and D de Dior, borrows a man's watch for it's masculine strength and makes it dazzle with diamonds, sapphires, and ceramic for a feminine touch. I saw the black Dior VIII with rose gold and it was to die for. At $27,500 CDN at Holt Renfrew for the 33mm, it was way out of reach for me, but it was nice to see such a beautiful watch.

Which Dior VIII caught your fancy? Was it a 33mm or 38mm, and was it white or black ceramic?


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> DSquared had pointy shoes for SS2013. They also came with orange, and with silver. I LOVE the silver caped toe ones! There is an all black patent version as well.
> 
> Sounds like you're a die-hard Dolce fan!


I like the silver toecap style but I'm not a fan of the chunky soles.


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> True. The Dior VIII, like the Christal and D de Dior, borrows a man's watch for it's masculine strength and makes it dazzle with diamonds, sapphires, and ceramic for a feminine touch. I saw the black Dior VIII with rose gold and it was to die for. At $27,500 CDN at Holt Renfrew for the 33mm, it was way out of reach for me, but it was nice to see such a beautiful watch.
> 
> Which Dior VIII caught your fancy? Was it a 33mm or 38mm, and was it white or black ceramic?



It was the black, and I believe it was the 38mm, but it was late, which is why I have to go back to choose when my mind is fresh.  I just loved the look, it fit well with my style, and also stacks up well with my Cartier Love bracelet.


----------



## averagejoe

tutushopper said:


> It was the black, and I believe it was the 38mm, but it was late, which is why I have to go back to choose when my mind is fresh.  I just loved the look, it fit well with my style, and also stacks up well with my Cartier Love bracelet.



I hope you take one home. It's an awesome watch! I love how the case-back looks so beautiful even though no one other than the wearer sees it.


----------



## nappytoots

averagejoe said:


> Thanks tutushopper! I was never really a shoe lover; it was always bags and belts for me, until I bought my first pair of fine shoes. Then there was no going back, especially when it comes to dress shoes!
> 
> I know that the Cuff Me Dior is actually for women, but it can work on men depending on how it's dressed. I was hesitant at first because it looks quite feminine, but after looking at it a few times, I had to have it! Camille Miceli's Dior jewelry designs are too irresistible to pass, even for guys.
> 
> Here's my collection of Dior bracelets, all originally made for women, but can work for men as well:
> 
> (I included a picture of me wearing all three at once on one wrist, but I would only wear them one at a time when I actually use them)



Really nice collection!!! Dior was the first brand i really got into (well mostly because of Galliano's egyptian themed haute couture show.. till now i watch it and still get shivers..)

Your cuffs are gorgeous!!! Im used to seing Hermes, Celine and Ysl cuffs but your diors are gorgeous.. i wonder how they look like stacked with some other brands..


----------



## averagejoe

nappytoots said:


> Really nice collection!!! Dior was the first brand i really got into (well mostly because of Galliano's egyptian themed haute couture show.. till now i watch it and still get shivers..)
> 
> Your cuffs are gorgeous!!! Im used to seing Hermes, Celine and Ysl cuffs but your diors are gorgeous.. i wonder how they look like stacked with some other brands..



Thanks Nappytoots! The Cuffs are kind of large so they probably stack better with thin bracelets. There is a smaller single-chain version of this bracelet which Eminere shared pictures of in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...akeup-clothing-and-accessories-709364-14.html. It is probably much more stack-able.

The Egyptian-themed Haute Couture collection from 2004 was something that blew my mind away years ago. I already loved Dior, but the collection made me love the brand even more.

And the Madame Butterfly-themed collection from 2007 did the same thing for me. 

Even now when I watch both collections again, I feel awe.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> The Egyptian-themed Haute Couture collection from 2004 was something that blew my mind away years ago. I already loved Dior, but the collection made me love the brand even more.
> 
> And the Madame Butterfly-themed collection from 2007 did the same thing for me.


Two of my favourite couture collections. Galliano the genius.


----------



## nappytoots

averagejoe said:


> Thanks Nappytoots! The Cuffs are kind of large so they probably stack better with thin bracelets. There is a smaller single-chain version of this bracelet which Eminere shared pictures of in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...akeup-clothing-and-accessories-709364-14.html. It is probably much more stack-able.
> 
> The Egyptian-themed Haute Couture collection from 2004 was something that blew my mind away years ago. I already loved Dior, but the collection made me love the brand even more.
> 
> And the Madame Butterfly-themed collection from 2007 did the same thing for me.
> 
> Even now when I watch both collections again, I feel awe.




yes!! every couture show that JG did was breathtaking! and the anniversary presentation? oh my gee! i watched that over and over...

started looking online for dior cuffs and BTW, i saw this cuff and instantly thought that this might really go well with your collection.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...964435?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item20d43174d3

and also this.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Homme-...6?pt=US_Men_s_Accessories&hash=item3f260aa6fe


----------



## eminere

nappytoots said:


> and also this.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Homme-...6?pt=US_Men_s_Accessories&hash=item3f260aa6fe


Like the bracelet... Don't like the man's arm in the pic.


----------



## averagejoe

nappytoots said:


> yes!! every couture show that JG did was breathtaking! and the anniversary presentation? oh my gee! i watched that over and over...
> 
> started looking online for dior cuffs and BTW, i saw this cuff and instantly thought that this might really go well with your collection.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...964435?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item20d43174d3
> 
> and also this.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Homme-...6?pt=US_Men_s_Accessories&hash=item3f260aa6fe



Nice bracelets! I have never seen the Dior Homme version before (I've seen Dior Homme belts that look like this, though). I really like the Street Chic one but it's difficult to get an authentic one of this because there are many fakes. I can't seem to authenticate the one in this auction based on the pictures provided, so I'll pass. Besides, I should give my spending a temporary break. The recent seasonal sales have been really bad on my bank account. Thank you for the suggestions, though!

By the way, the anniversary collection at Versailles has some of the most stunning dresses. The models looks like they walked right out of paintings!




			
				eminere&#8482;;24843178 said:
			
		

> Like the bracelet... Don't like the man's arm in the pic.


----------



## nappytoots

eminere;24843178 said:
			
		

> Like the bracelet... Don't like the man's arm in the pic.



Hahaha.. we just have to look at the bracelet real hard to focus on it!!! Hahaha


----------



## nappytoots

averagejoe said:


> Nice bracelets! I have never seen the Dior Homme version before (I've seen Dior Homme belts that look like this, though). I really like the Street Chic one but it's difficult to get an authentic one of this because there are many fakes. I can't seem to authenticate the one in this auction based on the pictures provided, so I'll pass. Besides, I should give my spending a temporary break. The recent seasonal sales have been really bad on my bank account. Thank you for the suggestions, though!
> 
> By the way, the anniversary collection at Versailles has some of the most stunning dresses. The models looks like they walked right out of paintings!



Yes the summer sales also got me all spent up!!! Haha my credit card was smokin!!! Hahaha.. the prices were a bit too good to be true for the bracelets i must admit hahah


----------



## averagejoe

nappytoots said:


> the prices were a bit too good to be true for the bracelets i must admit hahah



Actually it depends on the style. Some older styles like the Street Chic don't sell for very high prices. It is likely that the bracelet is authentic even at that price. 

The newer Dior costume jewelry designed by Camille Miceli fetches much higher prices on Ebay, because she developed some Dior icons as well as classic styles that transcend seasonal trends.


----------



## averagejoe

Was browsing the Dior website and came across this stunning large Diorissimo in Blue Nuit with black ruthenium hardware. The dark colour paired with the black hardware is quite masculine, and would be a great option for guys. The touch of hot pink inside makes the bag really cool!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Was browsing the Dior website and came across this stunning large Diorissimo in Blue Nuit with black ruthenium hardware. The dark colour paired with the black hardware is quite masculine, and would be a great option for guys. The touch of hot pink inside makes the bag really cool!


This is definitely black, not bleu nuit - there must be a mistake with the colour name on the web site.

Loving the ruthenium hardware against the black smooth calfskin.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24857205 said:
			
		

> This is definitely black, not bleu nuit - there must be a mistake with the colour name on the web site.
> 
> Loving the ruthenium hardware against the black smooth calfskin.



Oh I thought that it was so dark that it looked black. Thanks for the clarification!

Yeah I really like the dark hardware.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Oh I thought that it was so dark that it looked black. Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> Yeah I really like the dark hardware.


Actually, the web site may be right: I just recalled the permanent black colour in the smooth calfskin is paired with foulard on the inside, so since the inside of this bag is not foulard but pink the outside could very well be bleu nuit!


----------



## nappytoots

i like it! it's kinda Dior's Version of the SoBlack (<H called it SoBlack>, Celine and <Chanel called it Blackout>all have released all black hardware versions of their classics, so, i guess, it's just but natural for Dior to interpret it with an Iconic piece of their own..) but the Dior packs a great pop with the unexpected pink!.. i love it but not sure if i can pull off a bag that is very much designed with a top handle and charms in mind..

One more thing.. i wish they also attach this Black hardware to Lady Diors and Miss Diors as I think those are also frontrunners of Dior's bag collection (especially the Lady Dior)


----------



## eminere

nappytoots said:


> One more thing.. i wish they also attach this Black hardware to Lady Diors and Miss Diors as I think those are also frontrunners of Dior's bag collection (especially the Lady Dior)


Dior has done it before! Matt black leather with ruthenium hardware versions of their classic shapes. Sadly these were seasonal and are no longer available.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24860105 said:
			
		

> Dior has done it before! Matt black leather with ruthenium hardware versions of their classic shapes. Sadly these were seasonal and are no longer available.



They also had leather lining for the matt Lady Dior bags, which made them even more special


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> They also had leather lining for the matt Lady Dior bags, which made them even more special



They had the limited ones with the covered/coated black "DIOR" charms as well for the Lady Dior; it was gorgeous!


----------



## nappytoots

eminere;24860105 said:
			
		

> Dior has done it before! Matt black leather with ruthenium hardware versions of their classic shapes. Sadly these were seasonal and are no longer available.



Oooooohhh... that sure is a sight for sore eyes!! Im guessing they did it purposely as a seasonal peice so its highly covetable.. like all the all black versions of the greats.. hehe.. i hope i do get to see one in person (especially the LD) coz i bet the leather is just yummy and the black hardware just makes it even more decadent!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Was browsing the Dior website and came across this stunning large Diorissimo in Blue Nuit with black ruthenium hardware. The dark colour paired with the black hardware is quite masculine, and would be a great option for guys. The touch of hot pink inside makes the bag really cool!



I loveee this so much but it resembles my small Diorissimo. Hm, now I have to decide if I want to sell my small and get this one...keeping both doesn't seem sound.


----------



## eminere

nappytoots said:


> Oooooohhh... that sure is a sight for sore eyes!! Im guessing they did it purposely as a seasonal peice so its highly covetable.. like all the all black versions of the greats.. hehe.. i hope i do get to see one in person (especially the LD) coz i bet the leather is just yummy and the black hardware just makes it even more decadent!


They sure were decadent:


----------



## nappytoots

eminere;24865206 said:
			
		

> They sure were decadent:



Now those are truly sexy!!! Wow. All i can say is beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!


----------



## nappytoots

Now i'm totally wanting that SoBlack Granville!!!! Wow.


----------



## nappytoots

ThisVNchick said:


> I loveee this so much but it resembles my small Diorissimo. Hm, now I have to decide if I want to sell my small and get this one...keeping both doesn't seem sound.



Go for it babe!!! This one is so special!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I loveee this so much but it resembles my small Diorissimo. Hm, now I have to decide if I want to sell my small and get this one...keeping both doesn't seem sound.



Don't sell yours. I think that yours looks better in my opinion, especially with the pebbled leather. The dark hardware on this one is beautiful but it looks more masculine.


----------



## averagejoe

nappytoots said:


> Now i'm totally wanting that SoBlack Granville!!!! Wow.



And the Granville can be masculine enough to work for guys. Because the handle portion drops down, it doesn't look like a top-handle bag when worn with the shoulder strap.


----------



## nappytoots

averagejoe said:


> And the Granville can be masculine enough to work for guys. Because the handle portion drops down, it doesn't look like a top-handle bag when worn with the shoulder strap.



  yes yes yes! and i love the raised quilting on it! too bad this version is not available anymore


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> And the Granville can be masculine enough to work for guys. Because the handle portion drops down, it doesn't look like a top-handle bag when worn with the shoulder strap.


It just needs to be in the jumbo size!


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;24866843 said:
			
		

> It just needs to be in the jumbo size!



Yes, true. The medium may be a bit small for some guys.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Don't sell yours. I think that yours looks better in my opinion, especially with the pebbled leather. The dark hardware on this one is beautiful but it looks more masculine.



My SA said the same thing when I requested the bag to be charge-send to the boutique. I guess that's two no-no.


----------



## hightea_xx

Been a while since my last post (not a lot of Dior goodies in my budget as of late) but I was holidays in Japan (aka land of Dior) and picked up this delicious Dior Homme wallet i've had my eye in since I spied it online!





Now i've got the fever again lol


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Been a while since my last post (not a lot of Dior goodies in my budget as of late) but I was holidays in Japan (aka land of Dior) and picked up this delicious Dior Homme wallet i've had my eye in since I spied it online!
> 
> View attachment 2236091
> View attachment 2236092
> 
> 
> Now i've got the fever again lol



Wow beautiful dark blue! Dior Homme stuff always looks so sleek.

I would love to go to Japan someday and see their Dior and Dior Homme boutiques!


----------



## averagejoe

Here is a Dior Homme jacket wallet that I got a few years ago. It's in patent leather and glossy coated canvas. I've only used it once since I bought it, but seeing yours now, I think I'll use mine a bit more


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Here is a Dior Homme jacket wallet that I got a few years ago. It's in patent leather and glossy coated canvas. I've only used it once since I bought it, but seeing yours now, I think I'll use mine a bit more



I love this!!  You should definitely bust it out!

I was definitely in heaven...  The stand where I got my wallet was in one of the MANY department stores they have in Japan (in this case Iwataya) and the selection was divine!!  Makes out offerings here in Canada look like a joke!!

PS: i saw we are now 'cuff twins' hehe


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I love this!!  You should definitely bust it out!
> 
> I was definitely in heaven...  The stand where I got my wallet was in one of the MANY department stores they have in Japan (in this case Iwataya) and the selection was divine!!  Makes out offerings here in Canada look like a joke!!
> 
> PS: i saw we are now 'cuff twins' hehe



Yeah! I wanted the cuff since I saw you and Eminere's. Didn't actually come across one till now as it was sold out at the Holt Renfrew Dior in Toronto.

It may be a good thing that we don't have Dior Homme in Toronto, because I think that I may spend a lot more money than I should


----------



## tutushopper

hightea_xx said:


> Been a while since my last post (not a lot of Dior goodies in my budget as of late) but I was holidays in Japan (aka land of Dior) and picked up this delicious Dior Homme wallet i've had my eye in since I spied it online!
> 
> View attachment 2236091
> View attachment 2236092
> 
> 
> Now i've got the fever again lol



Very striking wallet!


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> Here is a Dior Homme jacket wallet that I got a few years ago. It's in patent leather and glossy coated canvas. I've only used it once since I bought it, but seeing yours now, I think I'll use mine a bit more



This is a stunning piece; you really should use it more often!


----------



## averagejoe

tutushopper said:


> This is a stunning piece; you really should use it more often!



Thanks Tutu 

Ever since I bought my LV Damier Graphite wallet, I've been using it daily due to its durability and small size, so my other wallets have not had a chance to rotate. I think I should use this for evening occasions and formal events because of it's glossiness.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Thanks Tutu
> 
> Ever since I bought my LV Damier Graphite wallet, I've been using it daily due to its durability and small size, so my other wallets have not had a chance to rotate. I think I should use this for evening occasions and formal events because of it's glossiness.


Love the Damier Graphite print.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24886282 said:
			
		

> Love the Damier Graphite print.



Me too. I always wanted something in LV canvas, but all the options before Damier Graphite were brown or beige. So when this line came out, I HAD to get a wallet. I want a duffle bag from the collection as well but it's a bit large and will be mostly empty when I carry it.


----------



## averagejoe

Some pictures of the bags from the new Spring/Summer 2014 Dior Homme collection. More close-up pictures to come later as they become available on style.com.

(there are some nice clutch/portfolio options)


----------



## averagejoe

The bags from this new collection feature sharp minimalist construction, and are very uniquely bi-colored with touches of dark burgundy or midnight blue throughout. Very unique and beautiful! I normally don't like the shape of laptop bags/briefcases with rounded corners (even if they are from Dior Homme), but the one with the midnight blue is divine! The way the blue peeks out from behind the front panel, the blue CD logo, and the blue zipper pull tabs.... Definitely one of the nicest laptop bags I have ever seen.


----------



## averagejoe

The shoes are very interesting, with metal details and a very sporty look.


----------



## averagejoe

One more clutch/portfolio...


----------



## eminere

Oh dear, not a fan... The colour palette and clothes scream Prada to me, and don't even get me started on those shoes... 

My favourite Homme collection to date remains Summer 2013. Now that was a superlative collection.


----------



## eminere

More pictures of the latest collection on Style.com: http://www.style.com/fashionshows/review/S2014MEN-CDMEN


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;24895306 said:
			
		

> Oh dear, not a fan... The colour palette and clothes scream Prada to me, and don't even get me started on those shoes...
> 
> My favourite Homme collection to date remains Summer 2013. Now that was a superlative collection.



Personally I think that the shoes are more tasteful than Prada's, which have the 90s "domed" plastic bottom for running shoes. 

Yes, the Summer 2013 collection was a strong one. I loved the red and navy contrast. I liked the collection from the previous season as well which had enough slim-cut suits to tickle Karl Lagerfeld's fancy.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Personally I think that the shoes are more tasteful than Prada's, which have the 90s "domed" plastic bottom for running shoes.
> 
> Yes, the Summer 2013 collection was a strong one. I loved the red and navy contrast. I liked the collection from the previous season as well which had enough slim-cut suits to tickle Karl Lagerfeld's fancy.


I wasn't comparing the shoes, just the clothes.  Prada's men's shoes have their own special brand of "following", but these Dior Homme ones are just plain tacky. There's just too much going on.


----------



## nappytoots

I dunno.. I love the shoes.. (I love my shoes quirky like the prada espadrille wing tips and the elevate ones.. And the ones with the flower appliqués.. Just TDF) and the cut off blazers.. 

However, as much as I love the envelop briefcases, they remind me too much of the Celine Diamond clutches, only in monocolor.. Even down to the closure (just bigger)


----------



## eminere

nappytoots said:


> I dunno.. I love the shoes.. (I love my shoes quirky like the prada espadrille wing tips and the elevate ones.. And *the ones with the flower appliqués*.. Just TDF) and the cut off blazers..


Now those I liked!


----------



## nappytoots

eminere;24896884 said:
			
		

> Now those I liked!



gorgeous no?! but i can't find them on sale in my size anywhere! i want them, need them and drooling over them but it's nowhere! it's my HG of Prada Shoes!


----------



## eminere

nappytoots said:


> gorgeous no?! but i can't find them on sale in my size anywhere! i want them, need them and drooling over them but it's nowhere! it's my HG of Prada Shoes!


Same. By the time they went on sale here my size had sold out.


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> I hope you take one home. It's an awesome watch! I love how the case-back looks so beautiful even though no one other than the wearer sees it.



Just wanted to let you know that I did indeed take this lovely Dior VIII home, only I took home a different model than I'd originally planned.  I got the 28mm, and though I'd wanted it to be plain, they don't make it that way (and I was told it wasn't in the book for winter either, and I didn't want to wait any longer).  In any case, I'm totally in love with it!  Here's a quick late night in the dark model shot:


----------



## nappytoots

tutushopper said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I did indeed take this lovely Dior VIII home, only I took home a different model than I'd originally planned.  I got the 28mm, and though I'd wanted it to be plain, they don't make it that way (and I was told it wasn't in the book for winter either, and I didn't want to wait any longer).  In any case, I'm totally in love with it!  Here's a quick late night in the dark model shot:



loooovvveeee! totally loving the facet cuts that sorround the face.. they catch the light in the most beautiful way... close fight between the Chanel j12 and this... if i may ask how much?


----------



## tutushopper

nappytoots said:


> loooovvveeee! totally loving the facet cuts that sorround the face.. they catch the light in the most beautiful way... close fight between the Chanel j12 and this... if i may ask how much?



Thank you; fhe faceted cuts are really fabulous, and they really do catch the light (when there is light, which there wasn't for my photo).  I think this is way nicer than the J12 personally.  Cost was about $6600.


----------



## nappytoots

Wow.. Even in the dark, they catch even the littlest of light.. Just gorgeous! Hm.. 6600... Not bad considering the diamonds.. Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

nappytoots said:


> Wow.. Even in the dark, they catch even the littlest of light.. Just gorgeous! Hm.. 6600... Not bad considering the diamonds.. Congrats!



Thank you!  Yes, you really ought to see it in the lights in the store...it's majorly bright and sparkly!  I had to go in the dark fitting room just to see if I'd be able to see the hands beyond the bling.  I thought the price quite reasonable (do keep in mind this is a size 28, which is the smallest size they make, which is the size that fit my wrist the best; the 33 was just too big, but many like the 35 even).


----------



## nappytoots

Oh ok... Perfect on your wrist though ..If I would get one, I'd get the biggest, sparkliest, most ostentatious one. Hahahaha...


----------



## bhCartier

It is very tempting to buy a Dior watch now, but for sure it's not time yet.. I had enough Diors :closed: . Most of my friends wear Versace watches. They are not as expensive as Diors, but it depends!


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Thanks tutushopper! I was never really a shoe lover; it was always bags and belts for me, until I bought my first pair of fine shoes. Then there was no going back, especially when it comes to dress shoes!
> 
> I know that the Cuff Me Dior is actually for women, but it can work on men depending on how it's dressed. I was hesitant at first because it looks quite feminine, but after looking at it a few times, I had to have it! Camille Miceli's Dior jewelry designs are too irresistible to pass, even for guys.
> 
> Here's my collection of Dior bracelets, all originally made for women, but can work for men as well:
> 
> (I included a picture of me wearing all three at once on one wrist, but I would only wear them one at a time when I actually use them)



Wow nice cuffs! I never knew Dior made those kinds since I associate Dior as a lady-like Classy brand that wouldn't make cuffs that are sexy lol...


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Was browsing the Dior website and came across this stunning large Diorissimo in Blue Nuit with black ruthenium hardware. The dark colour paired with the black hardware is quite masculine, and would be a great option for guys. The touch of hot pink inside makes the bag really cool!



Yes! I checked out the Dior boutique and saw the large Diorissimos. I love them and I want to get one except the no zipper top part is a pull-back factor. It is disorienting after reading this thread because its mostly Dior Homme stuff but i feel weird because Dior Homme is awesome but I don't feel like its for me because i think its too masculine for my taste. It'd be perfect for my boyfriend though...Sleek masculinity...just gorgeous.


----------



## ujili

tutushopper said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I did indeed take this lovely Dior VIII home, only I took home a different model than I'd originally planned.  I got the 28mm, and though I'd wanted it to be plain, they don't make it that way (and I was told it wasn't in the book for winter either, and I didn't want to wait any longer).  In any case, I'm totally in love with it!  Here's a quick late night in the dark model shot:



Congrats! It looks very gorgeous and lovely!


----------



## ujili

tutushopper said:


> Thank you; fhe faceted cuts are really fabulous, and they really do catch the light (when there is light, which there wasn't for my photo).  I think this is way nicer than the J12 personally.  Cost was about $6600.



That is a very nice price. If I didn't get my H Hour TGM with diamonds and croc strap for my graduation present then I would have consider this as an option...Sigh...still love my H to bits but a little Dior ain't gonna hurt nobody except my wallet lol.


----------



## tutushopper

ujili said:


> Congrats! It looks very gorgeous and lovely!


Thank you so very much!  


ujili said:


> That is a very nice price. If I didn't get my H Hour TGM with diamonds and croc strap for my graduation present then I would have consider this as an option...Sigh...still love my H to bits but a little Dior ain't gonna hurt nobody except my wallet lol.


Yes, the price is quite reasonable indeed.  My SA's co-manager had the black without the diamonds in a larger size and it looked great on him, too.  Dior definitely deserves your love, too!


----------



## averagejoe

tutushopper said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I did indeed take this lovely Dior VIII home, only I took home a different model than I'd originally planned.  I got the 28mm, and though I'd wanted it to be plain, they don't make it that way (and I was told it wasn't in the book for winter either, and I didn't want to wait any longer).  In any case, I'm totally in love with it!  Here's a quick late night in the dark model shot:



What a beauty! Congratulations! The diamonds are a nice touch


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> I don't feel like its for me because i think its too masculine for my taste. It'd be perfect for my boyfriend though...Sleek masculinity...just gorgeous.



Dior Homme has been a bunch of hits and misses with me in the last few years, especially with the bags. Some of the bags now are a bit boring in my opinion, but every once in a while there is an amazing bag or accessory.

I used to want almost all the Dior Homme bags. The Deville line was one of my favourites.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme has been a bunch of hits and misses with me in the last few years, especially with the bags. Some of the bags now are a bit boring in my opinion, but every once in a while there is an amazing bag or accessory.
> 
> I used to want almost all the Dior Homme bags. The Deville line was one of my favourites.



Yeah...its like too PLAIN for my taste but its what most men brands like Dunhill, Zegna, Canali offers and all the brands offer plain leather bags for men. Although the red wallet you showed me is still  burning in my mind. Anyway that it is still being sold?


----------



## ujili

tutushopper said:


> Thank you so very much!
> 
> Yes, the price is quite reasonable indeed.  My SA's co-manager had the black without the diamonds in a larger size and it looked great on him, too.  Dior definitely deserves your love, too!



Haha yes it does, will look into it soon!


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Yeah...its like too PLAIN for my taste but its what most men brands like Dunhill, Zegna, Canali offers and all the brands offer plain leather bags for men. Although the red wallet you showed me is still  burning in my mind. Anyway that it is still being sold?



I saw some recent Dior Homme boutique pictures and there are red wallets in the display cases, so I'm guessing that they are still available.

I browse through the Zegna and Canali selections at Holts every once in a while and I can't seem to find something that appeals to my tastes. The bag selection is a bit plain, as you said.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I saw some recent Dior Homme boutique pictures and there are red wallets in the display cases, so I'm guessing that they are still available.
> 
> I browse through the Zegna and Canali selections at Holts every once in a while and I can't seem to find something that appeals to my tastes. The bag selection is a bit plain, as you said.



Well it appeals to men i guess lol...doesn't appeal to me but those bags are the type i want my boyfriend/husband to carry cause is plain and masculine. I wouldn't approve of my husband carrying a monogrammed bag.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Well it appeals to men i guess lol...doesn't appeal to me but those bags are the type i want my boyfriend/husband to carry cause is plain and masculine. I wouldn't approve of my husband carrying a monogrammed bag.



Sometimes plain is nice, but I only want one or two plain messenger bags. Otherwise, my collection will look like the same bag over and over again but by different brands. 

Have you seen Fendi's dark blue monogram? I love the way it looks. It's very subtle so the logos aren't very flashy. Maybe it'll change your mind about a monogrammed bag on your partner


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Sometimes plain is nice, but I only want one or two plain messenger bags. Otherwise, my collection will look like the same bag over and over again but by different brands.
> 
> Have you seen Fendi's dark blue monogram? I love the way it looks. It's very subtle so the logos aren't very flashy. Maybe it'll change your mind about a monogrammed bag on your partner



Yeah maybe lol...LV's Damier Graphite works too I guess because my ex-boyfriend carries LV Damier Graphite. Hmm..it looks sort of nice but leather messenger bags from MontBlanc, Dunhill, Dior Homme or any of the MEN brands would be better imo...sigh..its sort of his choice too i guess.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Yeah maybe lol...LV's Damier Graphite works too I guess because my ex-boyfriend carries LV Damier Graphite. Hmm..it looks sort of nice but leather messenger bags from MontBlanc, Dunhill, Dior Homme or any of the MEN brands would be better imo...sigh..its sort of his choice too i guess.



True. Leather bags feel a lot more luxurious to the touch.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> True. I prefer all-leather bags as well. They feel a lot more luxurious.



That is very true...my favorite leather of all time is box leather and i know that Mont Blanc makes impeccable box leather men messenger bags.


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations! The diamonds are a nice touch



Thanks so much, averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> That is very true...my favorite leather of all time is box leather and i know that Mont Blanc makes impeccable box leather men messenger bags.



I love the look of box leather (I think the new Saint Laurent Sac de Jour is in box leather), but it's very easy to scratch. 

There is a Mont Blanc briefcase at my local Winners (similar to TJMaxx) and it's completely scratched from people rough handling the bag. Quite a shame, since the bag is incredibly stunning.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Sometimes plain is nice, but I only want one or two plain messenger bags. Otherwise, my collection will look like the same bag over and over again but by different brands.
> 
> Have you seen Fendi's dark blue monogram? I love the way it looks. It's very subtle so the logos aren't very flashy. Maybe it'll change your mind about a monogrammed bag on your partner


Like the subtle monogram but not a fan of the Bally-esque strap.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;25064546 said:
			
		

> Like the subtle monogram but not a fan of the Bally-esque strap.



I agree. It's quite Bally-esque, especially with the white in the middle.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I love the look of box leather (I think the new Saint Laurent Sac de Jour is in box leather), but it's very easy to scratch.
> 
> There is a Mont Blanc briefcase at my local Winners (similar to TJMaxx) and it's completely scratched from people rough handling the bag. Quite a shame, since the bag is incredibly stunning.



Yeah true but it gives more character to the bag i say. That is so sad to see a Mont Blanc at TJ Max or Marshalls UGH!...People should buy it already since its gonna be cheap.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Yeah true but it gives more character to the bag i say. That is so sad to see a Mont Blanc at TJ Max or Marshalls UGH!...People should buy it already since its gonna be cheap.



They should keep these bags in glass cases or behind the counter so that their condition can be maintained. Some stores already do that, but the major one in Toronto that has the most designer stuff doesn't do that at all.


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> They should keep these bags in glass cases or behind the counter so that their condition can be maintained. Some stores already do that, but the major one in Toronto that has the most designer stuff doesn't do that at all.



Yeah...Mont Blanc shouldn't be sold at TJ Maxx or Marshalls or something equivalent as i think it lowers the value of the brand...sigh


----------



## averagejoe

Some new bags from the Dior website:

The first one is 2900GBP. 

The second one is 3500GBP.

They are really nice bags but the prices are very steep! They're even higher than some of their women's bags. I much rather have a Diorissimo for the price of the second one. 

And I'm not loving the shoulder pad details on the straps. Thankfully the strap is detachable on the second version below.


----------



## averagejoe

There are two very nice bags with blue pleated nylon and black calfskin. I really like the way the nylon is pleated so it's not boring, which helps with the fact that the shapes of both bags are typical men's bag shapes that border on boring. 

The first one is 1850GBP.

The second one is 1400GBP.

The nylon makes it slightly more affordable but it's still really expensive for a bag that is not fully leather. I think the lining is still fabric, except the interior pockets look updated from the Dior Homme bags of the past.


----------



## averagejoe

This shopping bag is understated but nice. The distinctive "scar" detailing on the side adds attention to detail on this piece. I like how it comes with a detachable strap, because I find that hand-held tote style bags look amazing but are not easy to do anything with while you're holding them.

I can't tell if the lining is leather, but it probably isn't.

The price of this bag is 1900GBP.


----------



## nappytoots

Its typically the thing. Men's bags are lacking in style(or design, may go both ways) and typically overpriced. Maybe because men invest in one good bag and use it like crazy (except for true bag lovers like me that dont care for clothes but more on bags and accessories!! Haha)


----------



## averagejoe

nappytoots said:


> Its typically the thing. Men's bags are lacking in style(or design, may go both ways) and typically overpriced. Maybe because men invest in one good bag and use it like crazy (except for true bag lovers like me that dont care for clothes but more on bags and accessories!! Haha)



I am not a one-bag type of person either. Same with shoes. I like to coordinate different accessories with different looks. 

For guys who do like to stick to one bag, Dior Homme has some nice options that do border on boring, although they have a few details that make them distinctly Dior Homme.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Homme Fall/Winter 2013-2014 campaign, photographed by Willy Vanderperre. These are about the classiest Dior Homme ads I've ever seen. Very far removed from the photography of Hedi Slimane's days with Dior. 

The clothes look a bit futuristic in the classic setting.


----------



## averagejoe

From DiorMag:



> It's a silent dialogue between the past and the future, between a place charged with history and the futuristic looks that inhabit it. For the campaign 'The Players', Kris Van Assche and Willy Vanderperre devised their vision of the future and invented a fantasy world in which the Dior men would give off the air of young officers getting ready to set off on a voyage into space. But for Dior Homme's creative director, though the future may be near, it can only be created by using elements from the past. And so the men he's dressing look like pilots 2.0, but their departure lounge has the classic decor of a traditional gentlemen's club with its woodwork and leather chairs. And it's this that serves to encapsulate the whole collection: the classic from the Dior men's wardrobe are there (sharp black suits, slim lines and monochrome), but they've been rethought in a modern way to dress a strong, athletic silhouette. As a result, the campaign is a reflection of this atmosphere suspended between two eras. "When we began our collaboration, Kris really wanted to express different levels of understanding of each collection, increasing the viewpoints depending on the audience. Right from the start, our way of approaching the campaigns has been quite revolutionary," explains Willy Vanderperre.



http://www.dior.com/magazine/en_gb/News/Man-of-the-Future


----------



## Serrazane

^Read= Star Trek dudes in old British colonial library. 
Love the pics btw!


----------



## averagejoe

Serrazane said:


> ^Read= Star Trek dudes in old British colonial library.
> Love the pics btw!



You're right! It DOES look like Star Trek!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> The new Dior Homme Fall/Winter 2013-2014 campaign, photographed by Willy Vanderperre. These are about the classiest Dior Homme ads I've ever seen. Very far removed from the photography of Hedi Slimane's days with Dior.
> 
> The clothes look a bit futuristic in the classic setting.


This is one of two campaigns shot for the collection, the other being lensed by long-time Dior Homme favourite, Karl Lagerfeld.  Each has such a different look.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;25257591 said:
			
		

> This is one of two campaigns shot for the collection, the other being lensed by long-time Dior Homme favourite, Karl Lagerfeld.  Each has such a different look.



Do you know when the Karl Lagerfeld version will be released?


----------



## averagejoe

The video


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Do you know when the Karl Lagerfeld version will be released?


It's already out! The campaigns run concurrently, depending on the title carrying the advertising. 

You can see some of Karl's images HERE.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;25262235 said:
			
		

> It's already out! The campaigns run concurrently, depending on the title carrying the advertising.
> 
> You can see some of Karl's images HERE.



Wow! Two campaigns side by side. I think that Karl's have a distinctive Hedi-esque Dior Homme look, while Willy Vanderperre's adds old world glamour to the brand. Both are very nice.

Thank you for the link!


----------



## averagejoe

I guess it's not accurate for me to say Hedi-esque, considering how so many Dior Homme ads were actually photographed by Karl Lagerfeld. He's certainly done a lot for the brand in terms of advertising.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I guess it's not accurate for me to say Hedi-esque, considering how so many Dior Homme ads were actually photographed by Karl Lagerfeld. *He's certainly done a lot for the brand in terms of advertising.*


I've always found it so interesting that Karl is able to do all these different projects - considering how he's creative director for Chanel, Fendi and his own label you'd think there would be some degree of conflict.  But I guess when you're Karl you get away with a lot of things.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;25262780 said:
			
		

> I've always found it so interesting that Karl is able to do all these different projects - considering how he's creative director for Chanel, Fendi and his own label you'd think there would be some degree of conflict.  But I guess when you're Karl you get away with a lot of things.



I agree. He's quite a busy man.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior released a few images of the Robert Pattinson Dior Homme commercial set to debut on Sept 1:

http://www.diorhommeparfum.com/


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Homme full length commercial: 
http://www.dior.com/beauty/fra/fr/minisite/th/dior_homme/index.html#movie


----------



## averagejoe

Here's the video from YouTube:


Now this is what I think perfume commercials should be like


----------



## averagejoe

A picture I took last month of my Chiffre Rouge D01 watch and my new LV Clous ceramic and platinum ring with diamond.


----------



## Everlong

averagejoe said:


> A picture I took last month of my Chiffre Rouge D01 watch and my new LV Clous ceramic and platinum ring with diamond.



WOW! the ring and the dial surely complements each other!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> A picture I took last month of my Chiffre Rouge D01 watch and my new LV Clous ceramic and platinum ring with diamond.



Always so stylish!


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> WOW! the ring and the dial surely complements each other!





ThisVNchick said:


> Always so stylish!



Thank you very much! I hope to get a Dior VIII sometime to match the ring.


----------



## Siddhani

Super combination! They both look stunning!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> A picture I took last month of my Chiffre Rouge D01 watch and my new LV Clous ceramic and platinum ring with diamond.


Love the ring!  Didn't know the style was now available in ceramic.  Is it black ceramic with the _clous_ in platinum?


----------



## Chloe_c

averagejoe said:


> A picture I took last month of my Chiffre Rouge D01 watch and my new LV Clous ceramic and platinum ring with diamond.



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;25527861 said:
			
		

> Love the ring!  Didn't know the style was now available in ceramic.  Is it black ceramic with the _clous_ in platinum?



Yes it is. I really love it! Almost has a gothic look to it!

I'm really loving the use of ceramic in jewelry. I also have my eye on the Chanel Ultra and Bvlgari ceramic and white gold rings.


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe_c said:


> This is so gorgeous!





Siddhani said:


> Super combination! They both look stunning!



Thank you very much!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Yes it is. I really love it! Almost has a gothic look to it!
> 
> I'm really loving the use of ceramic in jewelry. I also have my eye on the Chanel Ultra and Bvlgari ceramic and white gold rings.


Amaze.  Have always liked the Clous and Empreinte rings from LV.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;25528872 said:
			
		

> Amaze.  Have always liked the Clous and Empreinte rings from LV.



Me too. I really like the Empreinte ring with the pave diamond circles.


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> A picture I took last month of my Chiffre Rouge D01 watch and my new LV Clous ceramic and platinum ring with diamond.



Quite a fabulous look. The Dior VIII will look great with the LV ring.


----------



## ValleyO

I've always liked the look of Dior Homme bags (particularly during the Hedi era), but their prices are outrageous and the quality isn't terribly good. Add to that no more boutique sales, and I just can't justify paying what Dior demands.

Still love the shoes though; pretty much every pair of sneakers I own is DH


----------



## Everlong

ValleyO said:


> I've always liked the look of Dior Homme bags (particularly during the Hedi era), but their prices are outrageous and the quality isn't terribly good. Add to that no more boutique sales, and I just can't justify paying what Dior demands.
> 
> Still love the shoes though; pretty much every pair of sneakers I own is DH



If you are ever near Florence, Italy, there is a mecca of an outlet simply called The Mall and there is a Dior boutique which houses both men's and women's collections from past seasons. Depending on the exchange rate, you can save about 50% (vs US prices) or more if you go during sale season.


----------



## averagejoe

tutushopper said:


> Quite a fabulous look. The Dior VIII will look great with the LV ring.



Thank you very much! It would look good with it indeed!


----------



## averagejoe

ValleyO said:


> I've always liked the look of Dior Homme bags (particularly during the Hedi era), but their prices are outrageous and the quality isn't terribly good. Add to that no more boutique sales, and I just can't justify paying what Dior demands.
> 
> Still love the shoes though; pretty much every pair of sneakers I own is DH



I agree that Dior Homme is overpriced for what you get. Their bags are predominantly fabric-lined. The prices have gone up like crazy but there haven't been improvements to quality. Not that the quality is bad, but it isn't great.

The Dior women's line, though, is much better in my opinion.


----------



## ValleyO

I get that Dior is going for exclusivity (no more sales, outlets closed, tighter distribution) but, as you said, the prices have gone up without a commensurate rise in quality. The last time I visited a DH boutique I saw a lovely black tie messenger that I would've bought in a heartbeat had it been $1500; it was nearly twice that, with a fabric strap and chintzy hardware. On sale, it might've made sense; at the sticker price, I had no interest. 

Sad, too, because I used to love picking up pieces at Saks, the boutique, and outlets


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I agree that Dior Homme is overpriced for what you get. Their bags are predominantly fabric-lined. The prices have gone up like crazy but there haven't been improvements to quality. Not that the quality is bad, but it isn't great.
> 
> The Dior women's line, though, is much better in my opinion.


The runway bags from Winter 2013 are predominantly nylon ("high-tech" nylon, whatever that is) with leather trim and they are priced at around the same level as the all-leather Diorissimo!


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;25534167 said:
			
		

> The runway bags from Winter 2013 are predominantly nylon ("high-tech" nylon, whatever that is) with leather trim and they are priced at around the same level as the all-leather Diorissimo!



Oh my! That's too high! Definitely not worth the money, especially for nylon!


----------



## averagejoe

I haven't bought a Dior Homme bag for a while. In fact, my last one was (if I remember correctly) my Dior Deville washed lambskin tote which was over 4 years ago (I obsessed over that bag, and finally found one from Bluefly). 

I've been eyeing another Dior Homme tote, and finally I was able to add it to my collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Introducing my new Dior Homme grained calfskin shopper tote in a super-soft yet thick calfskin.


----------



## averagejoe

I'm really impressed by how supple the leather feels. If I take the stuffing out of the bag, the shape of the bag would collapse because of how soft the calfskin is


----------



## averagejoe

The inside of the bag is suede, which is a welcome change for Dior Homme since all my other Dior Homme bags are lined in fabric. There is also a detachable pouch inside the bag. 

J'adore!!!


----------



## averagejoe

A photoshoot accompanied the the Style.com profile of Raf Simons by Tim Blanks. One of the models was a guy.

I think that it's quite interesting (and rare) to see a guy in Dior RTW for women, and it looks like it works quite well 

http://www.style.com/trendsshopping...r_Raf_Simons/#!feature-article/slideshow/go/0


----------



## averagejoe

If anyone wants to purchase Dior Homme stuff from www.luisaviaroma.com, use the promo code *TOP20581 *to get 20% Winter 2013 items. Offer expires Friday Nov 15.

It's a really good deal on Dior Homme staples that never go on sale, like their iconic ties with a bee in the middle.


----------



## Everlong

averagejoe said:


> Introducing my new Dior Homme grained calfskin shopper tote in a super-soft yet thick calfskin.



this is a very luscious and awesome bag! congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> this is a very luscious and awesome bag! congrats!



Thank you very much! It's my biggest bag to date. The bag almost touches the floor if I hold the handles with my hands, with my arms all the way down.


----------



## eminere

Beautiful bag. Did you consider the bicoloured versions?


----------



## averagejoe

eminere&#8482;;25671802 said:
			
		

> Beautiful bag. Did you consider the bicoloured versions?



Thank you very much! I really like the bicoloured sand and navy version, but I have actually yet to see that bag for sale (too bad Luisaviaroma doesn't have it). Maybe someday...

I used to want the Celine bicoloured Cabas over this DH version, but now I prefer the DH bicoloured tote. I own a Celine Vertical Gusseted Cabas and although I love the way it looks, the leather is really thin and the bottom of the bag is not reinforced, unlike this DH tote. So anytime I put something heavy into the Celine, the bottom sags outwards and downwards. I've had to leave one section of the original stuffing that came with the bag at the bottom to prevent the sagging and maintain its shape.


----------



## Everlong

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! It's my biggest bag to date. The bag almost touches the floor if I hold the handles with my hands, with my arms all the way down.



the more i see your bag the more i like it! luxuriously simplistic a bit like rick owens. does the bag fold into the pouch?


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> the more i see your bag the more i like it! luxuriously simplistic a bit like rick owens. does the bag fold into the pouch?



Yeah it is very Rick Owens-like. This is my first bag without any metal hardware on the outside and I love it this way! 

And no, the bag cannot fold into the pouch. The pouch is very flat. As well, the base of the bag is reinforced so it won't be able to fold.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme is featured in the "M: The Must List Gift Guide" from WWD. It's the bag in bright blue near the lower left side of the photo.

I love the colour!

(source: http://www.wwd.com/menswear-news/fa.../slideshow#/slideshow/article/7277562/7291204)


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I'm really impressed by how supple the leather feels. If I take the stuffing out of the bag, the shape of the bag would collapse because of how soft the calfskin is



What a practical bag and the leather looks super yummy! Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> What a practical bag and the leather looks super yummy! Congrats!



Oh I didn't get it. There isn't a Dior Homme retailer here in Toronto anymore so I rely on online stores like Luisaviaroma and periodically Ebay, and this bag hasn't shown up yet.

I have a feeling that this blue bag will cost over $3600, which is a bit much. The colour is nice, though.


----------



## Everlong

averagejoe said:


> Oh I didn't get it. There isn't a Dior Homme retailer here in Toronto anymore so I rely on online stores like Luisaviaroma and periodically Ebay, and this bag hasn't shown up yet.
> 
> I have a feeling that this blue bag will cost over $3600, which is a bit much. The colour is nice, though.



the blue is awesome. reminds me of Bleu Persan. DH is so hard to find and most items are usually sold out the moment it is released i've learned due to the cult following when i was shopping for a gift for my son.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Oh I didn't get it. There isn't a Dior Homme retailer here in Toronto anymore so I rely on online stores like Luisaviaroma and periodically Ebay, and this bag hasn't shown up yet.
> 
> I have a feeling that this blue bag will cost over $3600, which is a bit much. The colour is nice, though.



Oh, silly me! I thought you were doing a reveal on this thread


----------



## averagejoe

Everlong said:


> the blue is awesome. reminds me of Bleu Persan. DH is so hard to find and most items are usually sold out the moment it is released i've learned due to the cult following when i was shopping for a gift for my son.



Nice to hear that they have a cult following. I was wondering if the high price points was driving customers away. I know that I've purchased less Dior Homme, partially because of the prices (and, of course, the lack of availability in Toronto).


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Oh, silly me! I thought you were doing a reveal on this thread



I wish I was doing a reveal


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> Introducing my new Dior Homme grained calfskin shopper tote in a super-soft yet thick calfskin.



Gorgeous looking bag; what a great find.


----------



## averagejoe

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous looking bag; what a great find.



Thank you very much! I absolutely love it!


----------



## purplepoodles

Just georgeous! So sleek and lux! A way cooler version of the shopper than most. Also in TO or rather rural TO. Shopping here can be tricky thank goodness for online stores. 




averagejoe said:


> Introducing my new Dior Homme grained calfskin shopper tote in a super-soft yet thick calfskin.


----------



## averagejoe

purplepoodles said:


> Just georgeous! So sleek and lux! A way cooler version of the shopper than most. Also in TO or rather rural TO. Shopping here can be tricky thank goodness for online stores.



Thank you very much!

Yeah thank goodness to online stores like Luisaviaroma. Otherwise I would only be able to buy these when I travel, which isn't often.


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior Homme Winter 2014 collection, photographed by Willy Vanderperre. Loving the shoes!


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Homme Fall 2014 collection is out! Here are some of the pieces from teh collection (access the full collection here: http://www.wwd.com/runway/mens-fall...or-homme-collection?module=hp-hero-topstories).

Kris Van Assche turns Dior's favourite lily of the valley into embroideries and prints in this collection. The bags look rather "standard", but given their exorbitant prices (and the fact that my only source for anything Dior Homme is Luisaviaroma which doesn't have a big selection of bags), it's a good thing that none of them are catching my attention...yet.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the video of the Spring 2014 campaign by Willy Vanderperre:


----------



## averagejoe

A few pictures of the bags for Spring 2014. I am in love with the briefcase bag with the hint of blue  (images from WWD)


----------



## averagejoe

Here is Tim Blanks' review of the new Dior Homme Fall 2014 collection. It is filled with praise, which is not the norm for his reviews of Kris Van Assche's collections.



> Since Raf Simons arrived at Dior, Christian Dior himself has been resuscitated, restored as the wellspring of the house's mythology. Today, Kris Van Assche made his own contribution by elevating him as the original homme Dior, using elements from the magic Christian's work and wardrobe to create one of his strongest collections yet for Dior Homme.
> 
> The strength was in the finely honed detail. The pinstripes of Dior's own Savile Row suits were reproduced in myriad versions: narrow, wide, irregular, embroidered, rendered in leather strips. The polka dots of his silk ties were embroidered all over jackets, pants, shirts, bags, and shoes. The lily of the valley that Dior believed was his good-luck charm appeared as a trompe l'oeil embroidery peeking from a pocket, covering a shirt, or as a jacquard knit.
> 
> In studying the life of Dior the man, Van Assche was fascinated by how superstitious he was. Guided by a quotation from Goethe, "Superstition is the poetry of life," Van Assche drew on not only the flower but also the star, heart, and coin motifs that Dior treasured for the subtle, delicate detailing of tiepins and brooches. A rose embroidery found in Dior's couture archive was blown up as a visual on huge, swingy coats (they're shaping up as Fall's must-have in Paris).
> 
> The formality of the collectionoften three-piece, sometimes four-buttonwas new. Van Assche has usually, by his own admission, stuck to a clone-like proposition of "utilitywear, jeans, and sneakers." What was clever here was the incorporation of streetwear into the tailoring. Macro: a parka cut from a substantial Japanese nylon in khaki, or a utility jacket in that same nylon, both layered over pinstripe suits. Micro: a nylon cargo pocket on pinstripe pants, a single zippered pocket on one sleeve of a blazer. Van Assche said he was "imposing more variety" on himself. And that means, come fall, there'll be more choice for l'homme Dior.



I didn't notice that even the sprig of lily of the valley in the front pocket is actually an embroidery. I thought it was real!


----------



## ujili

Wow. Dior Homme is looking really good and sleek!


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Wow. Dior Homme is looking really good and sleek!



I really like this new collection. It pays a strong homage to Monsieur Dior, which is refreshing for Dior Homme.


----------



## averagejoe

Some new shoes and bags from the Spring/Summer 2014 collection. I really like the shoes. The sole appears to be leather with a metal insert.


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior Homme Fall 2014 collection was shown again in Shanghai, but this time, the set design is a lot more elaborate. More on DiorMag:

http://www.dior.com/magazine/int_en/News/New-Man


----------



## hightea_xx

My Diorissimo (new) medium in black grainy leather!

Worn a couple different ways


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> My Diorissimo (new) medium in black grainy leather!
> 
> Worn a couple different ways
> 
> View attachment 2629301



Thanks for sharing here! Totally loving your Diorissimo!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing, AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing, AJ!



Oh it's not mine. Its hightea_xx's Diorissimo. I asked him to share on this thread to tempt other guys reading this thread into getting this remarkable bag.


----------



## yiyiibic

Cute!...................................


----------



## hightea_xx

CHANGE ROOM SELFIE!  Diorissimo in toe, obviously.

First outfit on the left was my outfit today.  The middle and right were me trying some clothes.

Three looks, three ways to wear!


----------



## sacko

hightea_xx said:


> CHANGE ROOM SELFIE!  Diorissimo in toe, obviously.
> 
> First outfit on the left was my outfit today.  The middle and right were me trying some clothes.
> 
> Three looks, three ways to wear!
> 
> View attachment 2633045


love it!!! hope to get mine soon, thanks you gave me more inspiration to buy this bag!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> Oh it's not mine. Its hightea_xx's Diorissimo. I asked him to share on this thread to tempt other guys reading this thread into getting this remarkable bag.


Nice!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

hightea_xx said:


> My Diorissimo (new) medium in black grainy leather!
> 
> Worn a couple different ways
> 
> View attachment 2629301


Oh my gosh, that looks awesome on you!!!!! (I love your sweater, by the way.) Hope you're enjoying your new bag! (I can tell you are, from the changing room selfies. :giggles: Love it!!!)


----------



## nielnielniel

hightea_xx said:


> CHANGE ROOM SELFIE!  Diorissimo in toe, obviously.
> 
> First outfit on the left was my outfit today.  The middle and right were me trying some clothes.
> 
> Three looks, three ways to wear!
> 
> View attachment 2633045



nice to see a guy carrying it off but logos overload. Plain shoes would be better


----------



## hightea_xx

Thanks all, I'm totally in love!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> CHANGE ROOM SELFIE!  Diorissimo in toe, obviously.
> 
> First outfit on the left was my outfit today.  The middle and right were me trying some clothes.
> 
> Three looks, three ways to wear!
> 
> View attachment 2633045



The third way of carrying the bag (farthest right) looks really chic!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> The third way of carrying the bag (farthest right) looks really chic!




I was inspired by the runway were they will sometimes carry the bags in hand as a clutch (i'm sure i've seen it at a Dior show before but I was more specifically inspired by Chloe and the Baylee).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I was inspired by the runway were they will sometimes carry the bags in hand as a clutch (i'm sure i've seen it at a Dior show before but I was more specifically inspired by Chloe and the Baylee).



Definitely in the Dior shows as well. They did that with the Diorissimo bag in the new resort 2015 collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is a video from WWD with a short interview with Kris Van Assche. He talks about his inspirations and also the new bag for men which is supposed to go from the office to the weekend.

http://www.wwd.com/runway/mens-spring-collections-2015/video/dior-homme-collection

Am still waiting for Style.com to upload "detail" pictures for the new Dior Homme collection so that we can admire the bags.


----------



## averagejoe

A new Dior Homme short video featuring the Fall/Winter 2014 collection RTW and accessories:


----------



## hightea_xx

Living the hard life...  Panarea 1.0 and So Real shades in toe!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 2683570
> 
> 
> Living the hard life...  Panarea 1.0 and So Real shades in toe!



Wow so summery! Looks like a beautiful day at the beach!

Did you get a new Panarea or did you always have a purple one? It looks purple in your pictures, and I thought you had a silver one.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Wow so summery! Looks like a beautiful day at the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a new Panarea or did you always have a purple one? It looks purple in your pictures, and I thought you had a silver one.




Its the silver!  Looks purple due to back lighting from the sun


----------



## Givenchyman

My Spring 2014 black and blue briefcase. LOVE this bag. I'll post more pictures of it soon!


----------



## anonserg

Very classy choice!


----------



## tutushopper

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 2683570
> 
> 
> Living the hard life...  Panarea 1.0 and So Real shades in toe!


Ah the hard life indeed...in style! 


Givenchyman said:


> My Spring 2014 black and blue briefcase. LOVE this bag. I'll post more pictures of it soon!


This is really lovely!


----------



## hightea_xx

Givenchyman said:


> My Spring 2014 black and blue briefcase. LOVE this bag. I'll post more pictures of it soon!




Love the clean structured lines and the color combo!


----------



## purse_gaga

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 2683570
> 
> 
> Living the hard life...  Panarea 1.0 and So Real shades in toe!




Looking pretty cool with your Dior hot summer staples!


----------



## averagejoe

Givenchyman said:


> My Spring 2014 black and blue briefcase. LOVE this bag. I'll post more pictures of it soon!



I LOVE this bag! I've been lusting over it since it came out! It's not available in Canada, nor on Luisaviaroma, unfortunately


----------



## Christofle

Hey guys I noticed this scarf at Holt Renfrew in Montreal and was wondering if you think that a guy could pull it off? I'm more used to 90cm scarves from Hermes so I'm not sure if the 70cm might be too small? I have to say that it is a stunning scarf though!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Hey guys I noticed this scarf at Holt Renfrew in Montreal and was wondering if you think that a guy could pull it off? I'm more used to 90cm scarves from Hermes so I'm not sure if the 70cm might be too small? I have to say that it is a stunning scarf though!



This one can totally be pulled off by a guy. The dark colour of the sky makes it perfect, and the print looks more like a photo than a graphic painting, which gives it a more masculine look.

Some Givenchy men's scarves look much more feminine than this.


----------



## anonserg

agreed with averagejoe. it reminds me of christopher kane's galaxy prints for mens t-shirts many season ago and they're definitely man-able.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Oh  - wow - those guys in the first two posts are gorgeous....and the bags are nice too (hehe).
I have never known they do bags for men.
so yummy.

(I shall now behave myself and get off TPF and back to work as I should be!!!)


----------



## averagejoe

Some new Dior Homme bags from Spring 2015


----------



## averagejoe

Some new Dior Homme small leather goods for Spring 2015:


----------



## averagejoe

Some new Dior Homme shoes and belts for Spring 2015: (I'm really loving the Dior script logo on the belt buckle)


----------



## Prada Prince

My latest acquisitions whilst on summer hols. The Dior Christal 42mm in stainless steel and black sapphire crystals, and the Bulgari Bulgari black ceramic and diamond ring...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> My latest acquisitions whilst on summer hols. The Dior Christal 42mm in stainless steel and black sapphire crystals, and the Bulgari Bulgari black ceramic and diamond ring...
> 
> View attachment 2716413



Wow I love the Christal and the Bulgari! Congratulations on your new acquisitions!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Givenchyman said:


> My Spring 2014 black and blue briefcase. LOVE this bag. I'll post more pictures of it soon!



WOW! I Love! 


------

I see two bag that I liked from Dior, both are messenger bag style. I reallly wish Dior would list their price on their online like Fendi...


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Wow I love the Christal and the Bulgari! Congratulations on your new acquisitions!



Thanks! Really happy with the purchases


----------



## purse_gaga

Prada Prince said:


> My latest acquisitions whilst on summer hols. The Dior Christal 42mm in stainless steel and black sapphire crystals, and the Bulgari Bulgari black ceramic and diamond ring...
> 
> View attachment 2716413




Way cool! Congrats.


----------



## Prada Prince

purse_gaga said:


> Way cool! Congrats.



Thanks!


----------



## Roku

First glance comments - absolutely stunning designs. Wow, drool-worthy.
Secondary feedback for Dior - I don't understand why one has to specify "Homme." I buy pieces from men's lines all the time as a female, and also, this is not perfume. Homme really doesn't need to be specified here.

You know how when you buy something at the cosmetics counter during some gift purchase with promotion event and they give you a purse or tote from that brand? When I see "Dior Homme" I think cosmetics gift with purchase gift.


----------



## Roku

Prada Prince said:


> My latest acquisitions whilst on summer hols. The Dior Christal 42mm in stainless steel and black sapphire crystals, and the Bulgari Bulgari black ceramic and diamond ring...
> 
> View attachment 2716413



Wow, what a stunning bezel


----------



## anonserg

Roku said:


> First glance comments - absolutely stunning designs. Wow, drool-worthy.
> Secondary feedback for Dior - I don't understand why one has to specify "Homme." I buy pieces from men's lines all the time as a female, and also, this is not perfume. Homme really doesn't need to be specified here.
> 
> You know how when you buy something at the cosmetics counter during some gift purchase with promotion event and they give you a purse or tote from that brand? When I see "Dior Homme" I think cosmetics gift with purchase gift.



Just to share what I know on Dior Homme.
Before the brand launched in 2001 a study was done on the branding strategy. The only brand that come close to Dior is obviously Chanel both with rich history in women's fashion. Chanel had (and still is having) difficulty in coming out with a convincing men's collection. No matter how good the collection is, it is still perceived as a feminine brand although now less focus is given on men's collection for Chanel it is still available in selected locations.

To distant the mens from the womens collection, the 'homme' is added to the name. The ultra skinny look offered by Hedi Slimane in Dior Homme early years were regarded as the 'new look' for men (also responsible for Karl Lagerfeld's major weight loss just to fit into the jeans as the Kaiser himself claimed). 

But to keep the exclusivity and luxe appeal of the brand, 'DIOR' is used on the label of clothing, carrier bags (but Dior Homme's is in black), store facade (and as we see here, watches and shoes too).  'DIOR HOMME' was initially meant to be used by media when they talk or write about the collection but if you come to the store there's hardly 'Dior Homme' to be seen anywhere. Not until recent years when it starts to appear on leather accessories (perhaps an attempt to distant himself from the sister? Or mother?)

Interestingly, the same confusing branding strategy is later ignited by the same Hedi Slimane upon taking over the Yves Saint Laurent house (which later known as Saint Laurent Paris yet YSL still used as logo/ monogram and old branding still used on cosmetics)

I understand your sentiment on how adding the word 'Homme' cheapened the whole look but I guess as sales records have shown, this strategy work for them. And the high price point of their products helps too. In my early days of clubbing, you are the coolest kid in the club if you're wearing Dior Homme jeans


----------



## Roku

anonserg said:


> Just to share what I know on Dior Homme.
> Before the brand launched in 2001 a study was done on the branding strategy. The only brand that come close to Dior is obviously Chanel both with rich history in women's fashion. Chanel had (and still is having) difficulty in coming out with a convincing men's collection. No matter how good the collection is, it is still perceived as a feminine brand although now less focus is given on men's collection for Chanel it is still available in selected locations.
> 
> To distant the mens from the womens collection, the 'homme' is added to the name. The ultra skinny look offered by Hedi Slimane in Dior Homme early years were regarded as the 'new look' for men (also responsible for Karl Lagerfeld's major weight loss just to fit into the jeans as the Kaiser himself claimed).
> 
> But to keep the exclusivity and luxe appeal of the brand, 'DIOR' is used on the label of clothing, carrier bags (but Dior Homme's is in black), store facade (and as we see here, watches and shoes too).  'DIOR HOMME' was initially meant to be used by media when they talk or write about the collection but if you come to the store there's hardly 'Dior Homme' to be seen anywhere. Not until recent years when it starts to appear on leather accessories (perhaps an attempt to distant himself from the sister? Or mother?)
> 
> Interestingly, the same confusing branding strategy is later ignited by the same Hedi Slimane upon taking over the Yves Saint Laurent house (which later known as Saint Laurent Paris yet YSL still used as logo/ monogram and old branding still used on cosmetics)
> 
> I understand your sentiment on how adding the word 'Homme' cheapened the whole look but I guess as sales records have shown, this strategy work for them. And the high price point of their products helps too. In my early days of clubbing, you are the coolest kid in the club if you're wearing Dior Homme jeans



Wow, this is fascinating information. I love this stuff. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## averagejoe

anonserg said:


> Just to share what I know on Dior Homme.
> Before the brand launched in 2001 a study was done on the branding strategy. The only brand that come close to Dior is obviously Chanel both with rich history in women's fashion. Chanel had (and still is having) difficulty in coming out with a convincing men's collection. No matter how good the collection is, it is still perceived as a feminine brand although now less focus is given on men's collection for Chanel it is still available in selected locations.
> 
> To distant the mens from the womens collection, the 'homme' is added to the name. The ultra skinny look offered by Hedi Slimane in Dior Homme early years were regarded as the 'new look' for men (also responsible for Karl Lagerfeld's major weight loss just to fit into the jeans as the Kaiser himself claimed).
> 
> But to keep the exclusivity and luxe appeal of the brand, 'DIOR' is used on the label of clothing, carrier bags (but Dior Homme's is in black), store facade (and as we see here, watches and shoes too).  'DIOR HOMME' was initially meant to be used by media when they talk or write about the collection but if you come to the store there's hardly 'Dior Homme' to be seen anywhere. Not until recent years when it starts to appear on leather accessories (perhaps an attempt to distant himself from the sister? Or mother?)
> 
> Interestingly, the same confusing branding strategy is later ignited by the same Hedi Slimane upon taking over the Yves Saint Laurent house (which later known as Saint Laurent Paris yet YSL still used as logo/ monogram and old branding still used on cosmetics)
> 
> I understand your sentiment on how adding the word 'Homme' cheapened the whole look but I guess as sales records have shown, this strategy work for them. And the high price point of their products helps too. In my early days of clubbing, you are the coolest kid in the club if you're wearing Dior Homme jeans



I actually think the branding of Dior to Dior Homme was a brilliant idea. When Hedi Slimane was appointed the designer of Dior menswear, he was given "carte blanche", which meant he could do whatever he wanted with the brand. So he changed the Dior logo to the modern Dior Homme logo. As you said, it immediately distinguished the men's brand from the women's brand. By making them separate, the men's line does not look like an afterthought, like at some other brands. Considering that he did this several years ago, his aesthetic with the logo in a modern font printed discreetly on the front of a bag is widely being used now by several brands (like Givenchy, Giorgio Armani, Celine, etc.). 

I think some people may think the brand is cheap because some bonus toiletries/duffel bags given as gifts with fragrance purchases have the Dior Homme fragrance logo on them.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I actually think the branding of Dior to Dior Homme was a brilliant idea. When Hedi Slimane was appointed the designer of Dior menswear, he was given "carte blanche", which meant he could do whatever he wanted with the brand. So he changed the Dior logo to the modern Dior Homme logo. As you said, it immediately distinguished the men's brand from the women's brand. By making them separate, the men's line does not look like an afterthought, like at some other brands. Considering that he did this several years ago, his aesthetic with the logo in a modern font printed discreetly on the front of a bag is widely being used now by several brands (like Givenchy, Giorgio Armani, Celine, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people may think the brand is cheap because some bonus toiletries/duffel bags given as gifts with fragrance purchases have the Dior Homme fragrance logo on them.




Its funny you should say that as a coworker thought my navy DH wallet was some GWP item.  I almost died.  "This is real leather!!" I proclaimed LOL.


----------



## Prada Prince

Roku said:


> Wow, what a stunning bezel



Thank you. It took me a while to decide to get it, but certainly no regrets!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Its funny you should say that as a coworker thought my navy DH wallet was some GWP item.  I almost died.  "This is real leather!!" I proclaimed LOL.



Oh my! This is not the desired response to wearing a Dior Homme product. But I guess people who don't know the actual designer brands as much will have that response. I can see people responding the same way to Viktor & Rolf, and also Givenchy to some extent. For several years, Givenchy used to give out big tote bags as gifts with purchase, and they had a visible Givenchy logo on them. For many people, Givenchy is probably just a fragrance brand.


----------



## harpyleah

I like this thread! interesting read


----------



## anonserg

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! This is not the desired response to wearing a Dior Homme product. But I guess people who don't know the actual designer brands as much will have that response. I can see people responding the same way to Viktor & Rolf, and also Givenchy to some extent. For several years, Givenchy used to give out big tote bags as gifts with purchase, and they had a visible Givenchy logo on them. For many people, Givenchy is probably just a fragrance brand.



In Asia, a franchisee used to produced handbags under Givenchy name. Price range was about Braun Buffel/ Guess. The designs were horrid! With Asian expansion in recent years, people were initially confused of the 'price hike' and luxe sweater with a dog face selling for hundreds of dollar. LOL


----------



## averagejoe

anonserg said:


> In Asia, a franchisee used to produced handbags under Givenchy name. Price range was about Braun Buffel/ Guess. The designs were horrid! With Asian expansion in recent years, people were initially confused of the 'price hike' and luxe sweater with a dog face selling for hundreds of dollar. LOL



I'm glad that Bernard Arnault decided to buy back the old license agreements that labels like Dior and Givenchy had with low-end manufacturers. Before Dior Homme was born, there were Christian Dior men's belts and dress shirts at the local department store for around $40-$70 CDN. Now you can't even get a Dior Homme belt or shirt for anything below $500.

If he didn't buy the licenses back, then these brands would end up being like Pierre Cardin, which is now associated with mass-market underwear in Canada. There was a time when companies made loads of cash by selling licenses to smaller manufacturers and receiving loyalties, but those that did paid the long term price of diluting the exclusivity of their brand as well as their identity.

And of course it takes a genius designer like Ricardo Tisci to make the once-diluted brand very desirable and popular again.


----------



## Roku

averagejoe said:


> I'm glad that Bernard Arnault decided to buy back the old license agreements that labels like Dior and Givenchy had with low-end manufacturers. Before Dior Homme was born, there were Christian Dior men's belts and dress shirts at the local department store for around $40-$70 CDN. Now you can't even get a Dior Homme belt or shirt for anything below $500.
> 
> If he didn't buy the licenses back, then these brands would end up being like Pierre Cardin, which is now associated with mass-market underwear in Canada. There was a time when companies made loads of cash by selling licenses to smaller manufacturers and receiving loyalties, but those that did paid the long term price of diluting the exclusivity of their brand as well as their identity.
> 
> And of course it takes a genius designer like Ricardo Tisci to make the once-diluted brand very desirable and popular again.




Omg I think I actually am following this conversation that I barely know anything about... You mean like Guy Laroche and Paco Rabonne, and long time ago, Balenciaga? Wasn't YSL in the mix too?


----------



## averagejoe

Roku said:


> Omg I think I actually am following this conversation that I barely know anything about... You mean like Guy Laroche and Paco Rabonne, and long time ago, Balenciaga? Wasn't YSL in the mix too?



You're right! I forgot about those brands. Yes, YSL to some extent as well. I haven't seen a Balenciaga one but I bet they were made lower end at some time too with licenses. 

Hedi Slimane changed the brand to Saint Laurent Paris, and this allows it to distance itself even further away from any past license agreements.


----------



## anonserg

I believe the workwear and suiting range for men were called Christian Dior Monsieur and it was quite popular at start until it was made available in every dept store in each corner of the world. Arnault scrapped the whole thing once he took over Dior.

Yes Balenciaga is also in the mix! Price range is also about Guess bags. In fact it is still available in dept store in Southeast Asia with the likes of Pierre Cardin and Pierre Balmain.  Pinault is not as aggressive as Arnault I guess.


----------



## averagejoe

anonserg said:


> I believe the workwear and suiting range for men were called Christian Dior Monsieur and it was quite popular at start until it was made available in every dept store in each corner of the world. Arnault scrapped the whole thing once he took over Dior.
> 
> Yes Balenciaga is also in the mix! Price range is also about Guess bags. In fact it is still available in dept store in Southeast Asia with the likes of Pierre Cardin and Pierre Balmain.  Pinault is not as aggressive as Arnault I guess.



Wow Balenciaga has been very successful at reeling in their licenses! I didn't know this about them at all. The price of Guess bags? Wow.


----------



## averagejoe

It's been a while since I got something from Dior, because I find it hard to keep up with their price increases. However, there has been one thing on my wish list since 2011, and I finally got it. I'm really excited to share with you...


----------



## averagejoe

...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights. 

The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.

The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> ...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights.
> 
> 
> 
> The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.
> 
> 
> 
> The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.




O.  M.  G.

That's all I have to say.

Congrats so well deserved!!  Enjoy and wear it well!!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> O.  M.  G.
> 
> That's all I have to say.
> 
> Congrats so well deserved!!  Enjoy and wear it well!!!



Aww thanks! I saw your new Givenchy watch in the Givenchy forum. Congrats on that as well!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Aww thanks! I saw your new Givenchy watch in the Givenchy forum. Congrats on that as well!




Haha thanks!  I love it.  Although The Seventeen and the VIII are on completely different levels hehe.


----------



## sacko

averagejoe said:


> ...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights.
> 
> The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.
> 
> The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.



Absolutely beautiful!!!! Congrats!!! Definitely a stunner piece


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> ...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights.
> 
> The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.
> 
> The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.


Great photographs AJ, and your poetic description clearly shows how thrilled you are to have this. Congratulations - Wear it in the best of health &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

sacko said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!! Congrats!!! Definitely a stunner piece





Mooshooshoo said:


> Great photographs AJ, and your poetic description clearly shows how thrilled you are to have this. Congratulations - Wear it in the best of health &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you very much! It's definitely one of those pieces that I can't stop looking at. I just have to make sure that I do it discreetly in public or else my prolonged gazes at my watch would make it look like I need a lot of time just to read the time off my watch, or that I'm trying to blatantly show it off.


----------



## averagejoe

Kris Van Assche debuted his Dior Homme Fall 2015 collection today. Here is a review from WWD:



> Many of the leading minds in Paris point to a more formal, polished direction for mens fashion. Kris Van Assche is among them, and made an eloquent case for black-tie dressing  with helpings of modern irreverence  at Dior Homme.
> 
> The tuxedos, dinner suits and tailcoats that opened the show were immaculate, and packed an emotional punch. ZZ Top famously sang, gruffly, about the virtues of a sharp-dressed man: Here, Van Assche amplified the impact of his opening display with a 32-piece string section lined up in the middle of  the runway, spinning out a symphonic version of a stirring new track by French electronic artist Koudlam.
> 
> Gradually, the models accrued hipper accessories in addition to their bowties  baseball caps, sneakers and silvery music badges plastered with real dried flowers. Van Assche would go on to absorb raw denim, beat-up leather and acid colors into his tailoring-heavy collection. Shapes were trim and tubular, with little waist definition; giving a clean, contemporary line to suits and topcoats.
> 
> I like to call it techno sartorial, he explained backstage before the show. Its sartorial, but in a sporty, contemporary way. These are young guys. They know about elegance, but they do it their way.
> 
> Van Assche seemed energized by the theme, imagining young hipsters heading to the opera on a skateboard or bicycle. To keep them warm, he concocted long vests in technical mesh that resemble a removable coat liner. Even dressier versions came in cashmere, or the thinnest, most supple shearling imaginable.
> 
> The surprise was how cool they looked worn over or under suits. So long, ath-leisure: Hello, designer body-warmer.



I've included some backstage photos from WWD. The stand-out accessories from this collection are the shoes. They are beautiful sporty dress shoe hybrids that just work perfectly with sharp tailoring. The accessories that are attached to the carry-alls are also quite interesting, including the mini Dior Homme backpack.


----------



## averagejoe

More backstage images from WWD:


----------



## hightea_xx

Not my favorite collection but some great tailoring as usual!  I did like the first couple of looks with the tuxedos counter balanced with sport ball caps


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Not my favorite collection but some great tailoring as usual!  I did like the first couple of looks with the tuxedos counter balanced with sport ball caps



I would love to own some of these looks because they are current yet so timeless (not an easy combination, and Kris Van Assche succeeds here), but Fendi is drawing me away. The past 2 menswear collections for Fendi with the Monster, Bag Bugs, and Peekaboo accessories make the brand so exciting.

I really like this Dior Homme collection, but excitement is what is lacking. Actually, it's lacking in almost all of the menswear collections that I see, except for Givenchy and Fendi menswear. Menswear designers tend to play it too safe (or go the wrong way, like Gucci's new menswear collection).


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I would love to own some of these looks because they are current yet so timeless (not an easy combination, and Kris Van Assche succeeds here), but Fendi is drawing me away. The past 2 menswear collections for Fendi with the Monster, Bag Bugs, and Peekaboo accessories make the brand so exciting.
> 
> I really like this Dior Homme collection, but excitement is what is lacking. Actually, it's lacking in almost all of the menswear collections that I see, except for Givenchy and Fendi menswear. Menswear designers tend to play it too safe (or go the wrong way, like Gucci's new menswear collection).




So you're not going to go for the Rick Owens peek-a-boo penis look....?  Lol!

I agree menswear being stagnant lately.  Hard to find something that is out of the box.  Its hard to see some of the distinction between brands sometimes as they all start to look the same after a while.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> So you're not going to go for the Rick Owens peek-a-boo penis look....?  Lol!
> 
> I agree menswear being stagnant lately.  Hard to find something that is out of the box.  Its hard to see some of the distinction between brands sometimes as they all start to look the same after a while.



Peekaboo penis?! I HAD to look at the collection after you said that, and I didn't actually see any penises (although I saw the holes where they were supposed to peek out). Maybe Style.com took a ton of photos and chose the ones that didn't expose (?).

What a strange concept. I mean, there's unique, and then there's plain weird. This is the latter.

I was never a fan of Rick Owens. Although I appreciate how he plays with lengths and draping in menswear, they look a bit too out of place in Toronto if I were to wear his looks. Plus the rawness of some of the looks actually takes away from the luxurious appeal of the clothes sometimes.

And I totally agree; there is hardly any distinctive menswear. Whereas you can identify a Chanel jacket or a Dior Bar Suit, you can't really say that a look is particularly Dior Homme, or particularly Dolce & Gabbana, unless they plaster logos all over the look in the form of belt buckles which is a bit too much "been-there-done-that" and too flashy.


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> ...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights.
> 
> The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.
> 
> The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.


Oh my oh my.....how can i missed this reveal. Sexy...stunning....classy....one of a kind. You definitely has a GREAT taste. Congrats!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Oh my oh my.....how can i missed this reveal. Sexy...stunning....classy....one of a kind. You definitely has a GREAT taste. Congrats!!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> ...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights.
> 
> 
> 
> The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.
> 
> 
> 
> The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.




Absolutely gorge! We're black Dior watch buddies now!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Absolutely gorge! We're black Dior watch buddies now!



Thanks Prada Prince! I love your Christal watch!


----------



## fmfv1

averagejoe said:


> ...my new Dior VIII watch. After years of coveting the watch, I finally got it. And I LOVE it! It is hard to take my eyes off the watch. The way the polished ceramic pyramids make light appear to dance on its surface is breathtaking! I've wanted a nice ceramic watch for years, and it was between Rado, Chanel, and Dior. Both Rado and Chanel have nice offerings (and I have a new-found love for all things Chanel) but the Dior VIII takes the super-glossy finish of the ceramic to new heights.
> 
> The watch almost looks like it doesn't have a crystal because there has a very nice invisible anti-reflective coating on it, so it's as if it's just the dial with no crystal. This allows the black lacquered dial to really shine.
> 
> The case back is where the hidden luxury is; a black lacquered oscillating weight behind a sapphire crystal that has metalized circles bearing the signature of the Dior VIII. Classy and elegant.



That is hot!...especially the band! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

fmfv1 said:


> That is hot!...especially the band! Congratulations!



Thank you! Yeah I find the band very unique, and now it's recognizably Dior thanks to the continuous use of pyramids on the bracelet since the Dior Christal which debuted in 2005.


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some new accessories for Fall 2015 (from WWD). I included a picture of the new Dior Chiffre Rouge GMT watch with Zenith movement (launched at Baselworld 2 weeks ago) which we can also expect soon in boutiques in a limited edition of 100.

The brooch looks like it actually has dried flowers applied to it.

I LOVE the shoes with the coloured bottom.


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some pics from the recent Dior Homme Spring 2016 show that catch a glimpse of the accessories we can expect from Dior Homme in 6 months:

(first 5 photos from WWD, last photo from setuptheupset.com)

At the moment, there aren't close-up pictures so it's hard to tell the details of the accessories. Nothing is grabbing my attention, though. The camouflage leather bags look interesting, but camouflage is overdone in menswear so these are nothing new nor special.

After 7 years at Dior Homme, I'm still wondering if Kris Van Assche is the right fit for the brand. He has a nice clean aesthetic which is now a Dior Homme signature. But with him, there are a lot of hits and misses. There are some blazers in this collection with zippers all over the place that looks like he's trying too hard and missing the mark. A strategically-positioned zipper is always nice, but the ones in this collection look like they are sewn on haphazardly, as if Kris said "Oh let's add a zipper here...and here, too...and here...Oh! Let's add another one here, too!" The belts in this collection are nice, though. They are a clever blending of the CD initials into a buckle shape so that they don't look like they're showing logo at all, although they actually are. Very subtle.

I loved his previous collection with the opera-meets-streetwear aesthetic. The shoes from that collection are absolutely incredible, as are the clothes and the interesting ways that they are combined to create a look. But this collection is doing nothing for me.


----------



## averagejoe

Here's one of the looks with the zippers to show what I am talking about (from Style.com):


----------



## hightea_xx

Yes also not my favourite collection....  I was much more fond of this year's SS collection with Monsieur Dior's signature on everything, loves that!

I do agree that while I think he has given Dior Homme back its clean tailoring with some amazing structures and shapes, it is a hit and miss game.  I think some themes just hit the nail on the head and others miss the mark completely


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> it is a hit and miss game.  I think some themes just hit the nail on the head and others miss the mark completely



I agree.

I think that this collection missed the mark completely. I don't get the ceramic talismans, and they aren't desirable even though they are a collaboration with an actual artist. 

The orange lining of navy and camouflage coats isn't really new. 

Even Tim Blank's review of the collection isn't one of praise (from Style.com):



> Kris Van Assche's new Dior Homme collection wanted to bring a not immediately appealing characteran haute bourgeoisie Frenchmanto the street and leave him there, to let his hidebound conventions of dress slowly dissolve into a hybrid of sartoria and sportswear. That felt like an idea that might have appeared in a movie at some point. It was certainly visual enough. But when the first outfit to appear featured a three-piece flannel suit, a button-down shirt in a businessman blue, and trainers for louche effect, there was a moment when one worried that Van Assche was not going to pursue his concept to its logical, and quite possibly appealing, extreme. Trainers with a three-piece doesn't exactly constitute "the playful subversion of the rules of masculine dress" promised by the designer's show notes.
> 
> In fact, playful subversion was never really the order of the day. The most outré element in the collection was the ceramic talismans created by artist Kristin McKirdy, which were carried by a handful of models at the start of the show. They were curious, pagan little things, and quite beautiful. But Van Assche did come up with an idea that gave his lineup a very appealing accent. It was the orange of the lining of an MA-1 jacket, a streetwear staple since at least the mid-1970s, when skins and, later, punks took to it. Orange underpinned short-sleeve shirts, lined coats and parkas, and, reversed, became a bomber jacket or a luxurious croc blouson. Van Assche's fascination with iconic emblems of menswear continued with his use of camouflage. He mixed it with classic Argyle, lined a classic navy blazer and tan parka with it, and made it the base for the embroidered flowers that decorated the finale.
> 
> "In all disorder, a secret order." That's what Van Assche called his collection. If only he'd flipped the formula: In all order, a secret disorder. In this presentation, there were so many narrow-collared shirts buttoned right up to the neck, so many ties knotted tightly round those necks. Up-tightly. Controlled. So ironed, earnest, and precise. One of the most endearing qualities of the Belgian designers we've come to know and love is their ability to undercut precision with chaos. No surprises therea surfeit of control usually invites its opposite. But Van Assche's discipline denies his passion. *He needs to turn up the heat.*



I agree with his last comment. I think that's what's lacking from the collection. I mean, the clothes are nice (don't get me wrong), but they need an edge to them to justify their status as "designer" goods. At present, they are just nice basics that you can probably find at other brands, maybe even at cheaper brands. Some of those sweater vests with diamonds reminds me of Mexx clothes, and we know what happened to that brand.


----------



## averagejoe

I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).

Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.


----------



## averagejoe

Here's another pic of my Dior VIII and LV Clous ring with diamond. I took this picture a while ago.

I LOVE my Dior VIII. I love it so much that my other watches are not getting worn now, unfortunately. It's been over 6 months since I bought it and I'm still madly in love with it.


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.


Wow! You definitely look cool with your Dior VIII and your Fendi monster. Love your overall look.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Wow! You definitely look cool with your Dior VIII and your Fendi monster. Love your overall look.



Thanks!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.




Looking sharp!!!!  How is your VIII holding up?  It was on my radar for the longest time and faded away...  But now....!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Looking sharp!!!!  How is your VIII holding up?  It was on my radar for the longest time and faded away...  But now....!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks! 

The Dior VIII is holding up extremely well. Being ceramic, it is highly scratch-resistant. The anti-reflective coating on the sapphire crystal makes it invisible, which is very luxurious. I also love the contrast of curves and sharp lines on it. Plays with light really well, something that never shows up in pictures but is in full force in real life. When you turn your wrist slightly, the watch sparkles beautifully.

A friend of mine thought that the indexes were made of diamond because they are so sparkly in real life.


----------



## Doutzen

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.




Looking gooood! Love your watch, ring and bag(the whole outfit).[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Looking gooood! Love your watch, ring and bag(the whole outfit).[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170]



Thank you very much!


----------



## lvpradalove

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.




nice! looks good!


----------



## averagejoe

lvpradalove said:


> nice! looks good!



Thanks!


----------



## pursemate

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.


 

Love those accessories!!


----------



## PugsAndLV

Very nice!


----------



## averagejoe

pursemate said:


> Love those accessories!!





PugsAndLV said:


> Very nice!



Thank you very much!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.




Get it AJ!!!


----------



## Paris75

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.



Love the look ! Congrats again on your scary monster !


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.



Averagejoe, 

This picture says that there is nothing average about you *smirk*. All of your accessories look fantastic!!


----------



## solitudelove

averagejoe said:


> Here's another pic of my Dior VIII and LV Clous ring with diamond. I took this picture a while ago.
> 
> I LOVE my Dior VIII. I love it so much that my other watches are not getting worn now, unfortunately. It's been over 6 months since I bought it and I'm still madly in love with it.


Gorgeous watch!!!! I love Dior's VIII collection!!!! I saw the black one with crystals and it's absolutely stunning!! Hopefully I'll be able to own one some day!


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Averagejoe,
> 
> This picture says that there is nothing average about you *smirk*. All of your accessories look fantastic!!





Paris75 said:


> Love the look ! Congrats again on your scary monster !





SkeeWee1908 said:


> Get it AJ!!!



 Thanks guys!


----------



## averagejoe

solitudelove said:


> Gorgeous watch!!!! I love Dior's VIII collection!!!! I saw the black one with crystals and it's absolutely stunning!! Hopefully I'll be able to own one some day!



Thank you very much!

You mean the one with a ring of diamonds on the dial? It is gorgeous!


----------



## solitudelove

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> You mean the one with a ring of diamonds on the dial? It is gorgeous!


Yes, that's the one! I was a bit unsure if the dial had diamonds or crystals on it


----------



## averagejoe

solitudelove said:


> Yes, that's the one! I was a bit unsure if the dial had diamonds or crystals on it



All of the stones that you see on any Dior watch are precious. The diamonds are high jewelry quality (F-G colour and VVS clarity). It's the mark of true luxury 

Some of their very limited edition ones use D-flawless diamonds!


----------



## solitudelove

averagejoe said:


> All of the stones that you see on any Dior watch are precious. The diamonds are high jewelry quality (F-G colour and VVS clarity). It's the mark of true luxury
> 
> Some of their very limited edition ones use D-flawless diamonds!


Really!! Wow, I didn't know that!!! I like Dior's VIII more than Chanel's J12. I find it more subtle and classy, and the 3D design of the band/strap looks really good too!


----------



## tsuarsawan

averagejoe said:


> I posted this photo in the Fendi forum but I want to share it here too because my Dior VIII is in this (and I pair it with my favourite ring of all time; the LV Clous ring in platinum and ceramic).
> 
> Besides, I want to resuscitate this thread. There haven't been many mod shots nor reveals here recently.




Oooh I so adore this watch. Looks great on you. Dior VIII diamond Black is one of my favorite watch atm. I actually prefer it over the Black Chanel J12. IMO the Dior is much classier.


----------



## averagejoe

solitudelove said:


> Really!! Wow, I didn't know that!!! I like Dior's VIII more than Chanel's J12. I find it more subtle and classy, and the 3D design of the band/strap looks really good too!





tsuarsawan said:


> Oooh I so adore this watch. Looks great on you. Dior VIII diamond Black is one of my favorite watch atm. I actually prefer it over the Black Chanel J12. IMO the Dior is much classier.



Thanks guys! I totally agree! I was deciding between 3 ceramic watches: The Dior VIII, Chanel J12, and Rado Hypercrhome chronograph. I really wanted a J12, but when I tried it on, there was something very bulky-looking about the case, even though it's around the same slimness as the Dior VIII. Part of the reason is that the J12 lugs/horns aren't designed to curve around your wrist. Instead, the watch case almost has a completely straight profile while the Dior VIII gracefully starts to curve around the wrist where the lugs/horns are.

I also didn't like how the J12 doesn't have a see-through case-back, while Dior paid a lot of attention to it. Even though it's not something anyone other than the wearer sees, it's a sign of luxury when much attention is paid to an invisible detail.

And as you said, I love the 3D bracelet. It looks so unique and catches light beautifully. The asymmetrical pyramids on the bezel of the Dior VIII also keep the watch very interesting. So many watches have bezels that look like the J12, which is modeled after a Rolex Submariner. The Dior VIII bezel treats the ceramic like a precious jem by setting it intricately like jewels, which adds to its luxurious factor.

The Rado didn't stand a chance. It looks very nice, but there is nothing outstanding about it compared to the J12 and the Dior VIII, even though Rado was the pioneer of ceramic watches.


----------



## solitudelove

averagejoe said:


> Thanks guys! I totally agree! I was deciding between 3 ceramic watches: The Dior VIII, Chanel J12, and Rado Hypercrhome chronograph. I really wanted a J12, but when I tried it on, there was something very bulky-looking about the case, even though it's around the same slimness as the Dior VIII. Part of the reason is that the J12 lugs/horns aren't designed to curve around your wrist. Instead, the watch case almost has a completely straight profile while the Dior VIII gracefully starts to curve around the wrist where the lugs/horns are.
> 
> I also didn't like how the J12 doesn't have a see-through case-back, while Dior paid a lot of attention to it. Even though it's not something anyone other than the wearer sees, it's a sign of luxury when much attention is paid to an invisible detail.
> 
> And as you said, I love the 3D bracelet. It looks so unique and catches light beautifully. The asymmetrical pyramids on the bezel of the Dior VIII also keep the watch very interesting. So many watches have bezels that look like the J12, which is modeled after a Rolex Submariner. The Dior VIII bezel treats the ceramic like a precious jem by setting it intricately like jewels, which adds to its luxurious factor.
> 
> The Rado didn't stand a chance. It looks very nice, but there is nothing outstanding about it compared to the J12 and the Dior VIII, even though Rado was the pioneer of ceramic watches.



I love the see-through case-back of the VIII!!!!! It's like you said, only the wearer will see it, but every time you see it you won't be able to stop yourself from admiring its beauty! I looked up Rado and the Chanel J12 looks similar to their watches, probably because of the flat bracelet? 

Excellent choice, going with the Dior VIII!


----------



## averagejoe

solitudelove said:


> I love the see-through case-back of the VIII!!!!! It's like you said, only the wearer will see it, but every time you see it you won't be able to stop yourself from admiring its beauty! I looked up Rado and the Chanel J12 looks similar to their watches, probably because of the flat bracelet?
> 
> Excellent choice, going with the Dior VIII!



The Rado Hyperchrome, Chanel J12, and Dior VIII all have a simple watch shape of a circular case with lugs/horns to attach the narrow strap. Maybe that's why they end up looking a bit similar overall.The J12 and Rado are on the sporty side, while the Dior is on the elegant side. It's rare for watches to be elegant without looking boring or like they're trying too hard, and the Dior VIII manages to look elegant yet very unique at the same time.


----------



## smudleybear

Priced at £3000++


----------



## smudleybear

Sides, it comes with a very thick long strap to wear crossbody and it's not adjustable.


----------



## Prada Prince

Waiting patiently for a delayed flight and counting down the minutes with my Dior Christal...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Waiting patiently for a delayed flight and counting down the minutes with my Dior Christal...
> 
> View attachment 3065335



I just left for New York the day before and missed this post. Nice!!! I really love this 42mm size of the Christal.


----------



## averagejoe

Introducing Johnny Depp's ad campaign for Dior's newest fragrance, Sauvage.

From WWD:



> DESERT STORM: I gotta get out of here. Which way? I dont know, Johnny Depp growls in the video teaser for his first fragrance ad, all artsy shots of skyscrapers at night. Dior, he adds.
> 
> Press materials released Wednesday indicate Depp will front Sauvage, a new version of the classic Eau Sauvage, due out Sept. 2 and backed by a film by Jean-Baptiste Mondino that sees Depp roar out of Los Angeles in a vintage Dodge Challenger to Joshua Tree, Calif. The clip is to feature an original rock n roll track by slide guitar specialist Ry Cooder.
> 
> Dior said perfumer François Demachy revisited the original fragrance, created in 1966, and sought to make it more contemporary, strong and unmistakably masculine.
> 
> Depp  who has starred in films such as John Waters Cry-Baby, Tim Burtons Edward Scissorhands and Jerry Bruckheimers Pirates of the Caribbean  has historically kept fashion at an arms length, instead sporting wide-ranging, quirky sartorial looks often paired with eccentric glasses and topped with a hat.
> 
> Stills from the Sauvage film show Depp in a dark blue shirt with a black vest and pants, accessorized with assorted rings, bracelets and necklaces.
> 
> Diors other beauty ambassadors include Charlize Theron, Natalie Portman, Jennifer Lawrence, Robert Pattinson and Eva Herzigova.
> 
> The fashion house also teased an image from the print campaign on its Diormag Web site.



From DiorMag:



> The name of the new Dior mens fragrance? Sauvage. Simply. A highly evocative name that resonates with the Houses heritage, but also a raw, wild word to herald a unique fragrance. Discover a first snapshot from the campaign today, starring actor Johnny Depp, unmistakable with his singularly authentic allure, tattooed arms and rock jewelry-covered hands, against a wide-open background.



It looks pretty good. I was wondering how they were going to make him look ultra young and polished like in the Dior Homme fragrance ads, but instead he actually matches the "rawness" of the campaign nicely.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Introducing Johnny Depp's ad campaign for Dior's newest fragrance, Sauvage.
> 
> 
> 
> From WWD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From DiorMag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty good. I was wondering how they were going to make him look ultra young and polished like in the Dior Homme fragrance ads, but instead he actually matches the "rawness" of the campaign nicely.




I've smelt a prototype, it's very much Dior's version if bleu de Chanel...  But I definitely enjoy it more (while disliking Bleu).  It also reminds me of the Dior Homme Eau for Men, with freshness and coriander notes....  I think it is Dior's most commercial men's fragrance in a while!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> Here's another pic of my Dior VIII and LV Clous ring with diamond. I took this picture a while ago.
> 
> I LOVE my Dior VIII. I love it so much that my other watches are not getting worn now, unfortunately. It's been over 6 months since I bought it and I'm still madly in love with it.



Wow wow wow!!! I want this watch! What mm is this?


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I've smelt a prototype, it's very much Dior's version if bleu de Chanel...  But I definitely enjoy it more (while disliking Bleu).  It also reminds me of the Dior Homme Eau for Men, with freshness and coriander notes....  I think it is Dior's most commercial men's fragrance in a while!



Thanks for the intel! I can't wait to smell it! I'm not a big fan of Bleu de Chanel. To me, nothing stands out about it. Fahrenheit is my favourite men's fragrance from Dior, and that one's hard to beat. I also love Dune Pour Homme (discontinued now, I think). I also really liked Higher Dior when it first came out, but I don't like it as much anymore (also discontinued). Hopefully Sauvage can be added to my list of favourite Dior men's fragrances.

Which men's fragrance do you like the most from Dior?


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow wow wow!!! I want this watch! What mm is this?



It's the 38mm version, and it's my favourite watch in the world. I still can't stop looking at it when I wear it. The pyramids make any kind of light dance on it. Very magical. Pictures can't capture that.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the intel! I can't wait to smell it! I'm not a big fan of Bleu de Chanel. To me, nothing stands out about it. Fahrenheit is my favourite men's fragrance from Dior, and that one's hard to beat. I also love Dune Pour Homme (discontinued now, I think). I also really liked Higher Dior when it first came out, but I don't like it as much anymore (also discontinued). Hopefully Sauvage can be added to my list of favourite Dior men's fragrances.
> 
> 
> 
> Which men's fragrance do you like the most from Dior?




I'm not crazy about Fahrenheit but I can appreciate it.  I don't remember Higher (although I do remember Higher Energy) but I feel like I did like it.  Sadly I didn't get a chance to smell Dune pour Homme before it was discontinued...  

My favourite for men fragrance is the original Dior Homme; I have a bottle from the original formulation and there isn't anything quite like it.  The cologne version (the reissue that launched last year) has been on heavy rotation this summer to soften and freshen other fragrances I've been wear.  I also love Ambre Nuit from La Collection Privee as well.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I'm not crazy about Fahrenheit but I can appreciate it.  I don't remember Higher (although I do remember Higher Energy) but I feel like I did like it.  Sadly I didn't get a chance to smell Dune pour Homme before it was discontinued...
> 
> My favourite for men fragrance is the original Dior Homme; I have a bottle from the original formulation and there isn't anything quite like it.  The cologne version (the reissue that launched last year) has been on heavy rotation this summer to soften and freshen other fragrances I've been wear.  I also love Ambre Nuit from La Collection Privee as well.



I have a bottle of the original Dior Homme still. The iris is really strong in it, and I like it more than the reformulated one, but it doesn't wear as well on my skin. I don't like how it smells on me, so I haven't used it much. I don't have any of the Dior Homme flankers.

I tried a bunch of the La Collection Privee fragrances and nothing really appealed to me. I was so excited to try Feve Delicieuse and it was a disappointment. It smelled like a lot of other Francoise Demachy fragrances. I'm not a fan of a lot of his fragrances. He relies too heavily on amber and orange blossom in my opinion. I really disliked Fahrenheit Parfum, which I thought I would like given that I really like Fahrenheit.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> It's the 38mm version, and it's my favourite watch in the world. I still can't stop looking at it when I wear it. The pyramids make any kind of light dance on it. Very magical. Pictures can't capture that.



I too have been debating between this and the Chanel. But I think this is definitely the winner. Asides from the fact everyone has a J12, the Dior is much more special!


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> I too have been debating between this and the Chanel. But I think this is definitely the winner. Asides from the fact everyone has a J12, the Dior is much more special!



I agree. 

Shortly after getting my watch, I went to see the Rado and Chanel watches that I was deciding between for my ceramic watch. Seeing my new Dior VIII on my wrist in comparison, I knew with 100% certainty that I made the right decision. The Rado and Chanel watches just seemed to be regular watches made in ceramic instead of stainless steel. The Dior VIII took the ceramic to a new level by maximizing it's sparkly nature, and making it into a classy everyday piece as opposed to a sporty everyday piece.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the commerical for the new fragrance Sauvage featuring Johnny Depp:



I smelled Sauvage for the first time yesterday and it smells good. The dry-down smells a bit like Gucci by Gucci Pour Homme.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Here is the commerical for the new fragrance Sauvage featuring Johnny Depp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smelled Sauvage for the first time yesterday and it smells good. The dry-down smells a bit like Gucci by Gucci Pour Homme.





Try this cocktail: a couple of spritz of Sauvage with a liberal application of the Dior Homme Cologne (2014, the white one) on top!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Try this cocktail: a couple of spritz of Sauvage with a liberal application of the Dior Homme Cologne (2014, the white one) on top!



I'll try that at the counter next time. I don't own either of those fragrances


----------



## hightea_xx

So happen to be in Toronto for work, and decide to request an early arrival so I can go do some shopping before my long (9 day) stretch!  Having not been to Yorkdale in what feels like almost a decade (a little less but nearing that) I decide that it is where I shall go; and of course it wouldn't be a trip to Yorkdale without nipping into Holts and the Dior concession.

Now to preface this is not the bag I originally went in for; I was hoping instead to get a Diorama.  However I had heard that they were 'order only'.  Taking a chance with this season being that of the Diorama I asked if they might have any in stock; alas they only had display models for clients to 'use' in store for ordering purposes.  When I asked how long, they said several weeks.  Sadly I am not here that long.

So rather than leaving empty handed (I'm not really an order and wait by the door kind of guy) my eyes start to wander around.  I see the Diorific and though it is nice, the price is way too much for a simple bucket bag.  I see the old style Miss Dior as well as the newer sliding chain Miss Dior (both in stunning blues!) but alas the cannage is no longer calling my name.

So instead I decide to leave with this (as averagejoe predicted....!)

Without further ado...

View attachment 3130365


View attachment 3130366


View attachment 3130367

Open Bar (large?) in Navy

View attachment 3130368

(Wings out, which I do not prefer in the slightest)

View attachment 3130369


View attachment 3130370


And because I just can't say no....

View attachment 3130371


View attachment 3130372

Diorissimo bi-colour Evolée wallet in a dark navy and burgundy!

View attachment 3130373

Both together (by no means do I plan on wearing it like this! Haha).

I decided to go with the Open Bar because I wanted something that I could use as a bit of a workhorse.  I love my Diorissimo but it is just too heavy when I load it up for work.  It is still my HG bag and I adore it, but I loved that the open bar was structured-stuctureless at the same time!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> So happen to be in Toronto for work, and decide to request an early arrival so I can go do some shopping before my long (9 day) stretch!  Having not been to Yorkdale in what feels like almost a decade (a little less but nearing that) I decide that it is where I shall go; and of course it wouldn't be a trip to Yorkdale without nipping into Holts and the Dior concession.
> 
> Now to preface this is not the bag I originally went in for; I was hoping instead to get a Diorama.  However I had heard that they were 'order only'.  Taking a chance with this season being that of the Diorama I asked if they might have any in stock; alas they only had display models for clients to 'use' in store for ordering purposes.  When I asked how long, they said several weeks.  Sadly I am not here that long.
> 
> So rather than leaving empty handed (I'm not really an order and wait by the door kind of guy) my eyes start to wander around.  I see the Diorific and though it is nice, the price is way too much for a simple bucket bag.  I see the old style Miss Dior as well as the newer sliding chain Miss Dior (both in stunning blues!) but alas the cannage is no longer calling my name.
> 
> So instead I decide to leave with this (as averagejoe predicted....!)
> 
> Without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 3130365
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130367
> 
> Open Bar (large?) in Navy
> 
> View attachment 3130368
> 
> (Wings out, which I do not prefer in the slightest)
> 
> View attachment 3130369
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130370
> 
> 
> And because I just can't say no....
> 
> View attachment 3130371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130372
> 
> Diorissimo bi-colour Evolée wallet in a dark navy and burgundy!
> 
> View attachment 3130373
> 
> Both together (by no means do I plan on wearing it like this! Haha).
> 
> I decided to go with the Open Bar because I wanted something that I could use as a bit of a workhorse.  I love my Diorissimo but it is just too heavy when I load it up for work.  It is still my HG bag and I adore it, but I loved that the open bar was structured-stuctureless at the same time!



Hightea_xx, I hope that you don't mind me copying your post to this thread as well. Your bag is too beautiful NOT to share 

If you get a chance, please post modelling pictures!


----------



## chanel123

I LOVE lady dior and diorissimo!  I personally think guys can easily carry the Diorissimo bag, but what do you guys think if a guy can pull off carring lady dior bag? I just LOVE lady dior but just don't think I can pull it off. any one of guys owns a lady dior?


----------



## averagejoe

chanel123 said:


> I LOVE lady dior and diorissimo!  I personally think guys can easily carry the Diorissimo bag, but what do you guys think if a guy can pull off carring lady dior bag? I just LOVE lady dior but just don't think I can pull it off. any one of guys owns a lady dior?



There is an extra large Lady Dior. It has been discontinued for a while now, but you may be able to get it second-hand, or call Dior customer service to see if they can track one down for you.

I think that the extra large one would work fine with a guy. It looks like a quilted briefcase bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Hightea_xx, I hope that you don't mind me copying your post to this thread as well. Your bag is too beautiful NOT to share
> 
> 
> 
> If you get a chance, please post modelling pictures!




Thanks!!  I need to find some good light to take model pics the hotel, though lovely, has the worse lighting for ootd shots lol!

Until then more bag porn:


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks!!  I need to find some good light to take model pics the hotel, though lovely, has the worse lighting for ootd shots lol!
> 
> Until then more bag porn:
> 
> View attachment 3132254



It is just breathtaking!


----------



## hoching_yiu

hightea_xx said:


> So happen to be in Toronto for work, and decide to request an early arrival so I can go do some shopping before my long (9 day) stretch!  Having not been to Yorkdale in what feels like almost a decade (a little less but nearing that) I decide that it is where I shall go; and of course it wouldn't be a trip to Yorkdale without nipping into Holts and the Dior concession.
> 
> Now to preface this is not the bag I originally went in for; I was hoping instead to get a Diorama.  However I had heard that they were 'order only'.  Taking a chance with this season being that of the Diorama I asked if they might have any in stock; alas they only had display models for clients to 'use' in store for ordering purposes.  When I asked how long, they said several weeks.  Sadly I am not here that long.
> 
> So rather than leaving empty handed (I'm not really an order and wait by the door kind of guy) my eyes start to wander around.  I see the Diorific and though it is nice, the price is way too much for a simple bucket bag.  I see the old style Miss Dior as well as the newer sliding chain Miss Dior (both in stunning blues!) but alas the cannage is no longer calling my name.
> 
> So instead I decide to leave with this (as averagejoe predicted....!)
> 
> Without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 3130365
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130367
> 
> Open Bar (large?) in Navy
> 
> View attachment 3130368
> 
> (Wings out, which I do not prefer in the slightest)
> 
> View attachment 3130369
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130370
> 
> 
> And because I just can't say no....
> 
> View attachment 3130371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130372
> 
> Diorissimo bi-colour Evolée wallet in a dark navy and burgundy!
> 
> View attachment 3130373
> 
> Both together (by no means do I plan on wearing it like this! Haha).
> 
> I decided to go with the Open Bar because I wanted something that I could use as a bit of a workhorse.  I love my Diorissimo but it is just too heavy when I load it up for work.  It is still my HG bag and I adore it, but I loved that the open bar was structured-stuctureless at the same time!



This bag is gorgeous beyond words!
Guys do you think the BE DIOR is also suitable for men to wear it?
Which size and color do you think is the best possible for a guy??
Or should I just go for the Open Bar instead?


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> This bag is gorgeous beyond words!
> Guys do you think the BE DIOR is also suitable for men to wear it?
> Which size and color do you think is the best possible for a guy??
> Or should I just go for the Open Bar instead?



The Be Dior can certainly work on guys. 

The new Maxi size (first two photos from member Pursemate) is ideal for guys. This size is seasonal and only for Pre-Fall 2015, so get it while it's still available. At this size, the bag has strong masculine qualities.

The next size, the medium, is also nice, but I like the Maxi more on guys.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> The Be Dior can certainly work on guys.
> 
> The new Maxi size (first two photos from member Pursemate) is ideal for guys. This size is seasonal and only for Pre-Fall 2015, so get it while it's still available. At this size, the bag has strong masculine qualities.
> 
> The next size, the medium, is also nice, but I like the Maxi more on guys.



oh wow Thanks averagejoe!! and you rock that VIII amazingly!!!
jeez i gotta save up for that hahahaha
how about diorama?? what do you think???


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> oh wow Thanks averagejoe!! and you rock that VIII amazingly!!!
> jeez i gotta save up for that hahahaha
> how about diorama?? what do you think???



Aww thanks! 

The Diorama can work, although I think that it would look best in grained black calfskin for a guy, and in the largest size (which I think is the medium at the moment?). 

But I think the Be Dior works better for a guy because it's so minimalist (even the lock is concealed), and the strap that it comes with has nice width to it, adding to its masculine qualities.


----------



## hightea_xx

More bag porn with some model shots!  As you can see the hotel really is terrible for these photos so I'll post more when I'm back in my proper environments (aka H&M change rooms)


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Aww thanks!
> 
> The Diorama can work, although I think that it would look best in grained black calfskin for a guy, and in the largest size (which I think is the medium at the moment?).
> 
> But I think the Be Dior works better for a guy because it's so minimalist (even the lock is concealed), and the strap that it comes with has nice width to it, adding to its masculine qualities.



yes!!! without the lock popping out does make it more masculine!
Diorama in a way reminds me so much of the Chanel Boy but way more masculine and elegant....but still the chain strap makes it harder for guys to handle!
I looked through the Dior Homme bags but the men's line just doesn't speak to me at all! 
It is extremely pricy in Hong Kong tho! can't wait for my next trip to Europe lol


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 3134655
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134646
> 
> 
> More bag porn with some model shots!  As you can see the hotel really is terrible for these photos so I'll post more when I'm back in my proper environments (aka H&M change rooms)



Nice mod shots! You paired it with a really masculine look.


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> yes!!! without the lock popping out does make it more masculine!
> Diorama in a way reminds me so much of the Chanel Boy but way more masculine and elegant....but still the chain strap makes it harder for guys to handle!
> I looked through the Dior Homme bags but the men's line just doesn't speak to me at all!
> It is extremely pricy in Hong Kong tho! can't wait for my next trip to Europe lol



Same here. Every once in a while, a Dior Homme piece would speak to me, like the black briefcase with blue details that another member here (a few pages back) got.

Other brands have been making much more interesting men's bags, like Fendi and Givenchy, so I've spent my money on those brands instead, even though my favourite brand is actually Dior.

To me, a lot of Dior Homme bags are too "safe". They don't really have anything very characteristic. When Hedi Slimane was the Creative Director, there were a ton of bags that I wanted from Dior Homme, especially from the Deville line. Now, most of the bags look "meh" to me. 

I do agree that the chain strap on the Diorama and the Boy make it look more stereotypically "feminine", but I saw a guy on TPF with the largest Boy Chanel made, and it actually looked good on him. The problem that I see with the Boy Chanel (especially in such a large size) is that the middle of the flap at the top bends in when there is weight in the bag, making it look deformed. It doesn't happen on the Diorama because the design of the strap attachment (as well as the structural reinforcement inside the bag) is quite different.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Same here. Every once in a while, a Dior Homme piece would speak to me, like the black briefcase with blue details that another member here (a few pages back) got.
> 
> Other brands have been making much more interesting men's bags, like Fendi and Givenchy, so I've spent my money on those brands instead, even though my favourite brand is actually Dior.
> 
> To me, a lot of Dior Homme bags are too "safe". They don't really have anything very characteristic. When Hedi Slimane was the Creative Director, there were a ton of bags that I wanted from Dior Homme, especially from the Deville line. Now, most of the bags look "meh" to me.
> 
> I do agree that the chain strap on the Diorama and the Boy make it look more stereotypically "feminine", but I saw a guy on TPF with the largest Boy Chanel made, and it actually looked good on him. The problem that I see with the Boy Chanel (especially in such a large size) is that the middle of the flap at the top bends in when there is weight in the bag, making it look deformed. It doesn't happen on the Diorama because the design of the strap attachment (as well as the structural reinforcement inside the bag) is quite different.



That's why I only followed Balenciaga, Givenchy and YSL before! Even Celine bags speak to me given how feminine their bags look lol I have no idea why Dior has gone unnoticed to me when I first entered this dark hole of purses haha 

But still Dior price range is a tier higher than the brands I have mentioned above. For a BE DIOR medium, I could spend a bit more for an Hermes (of coz not a birkin or Kelly). But coming to think of it, no Hermes bags speak to me as they just don't suit my style at all no matter how timeless and minimal their bags are.

I once saw the largest Boy Chanel on a boy too but the size just made it impractical for daily use. After that rigid shape was gone the Boy Chanel lost some of the edges. I still haven't tried them on tho so I couldn't decide which one suits me better. But the Diorama and Be Dior are definitely on top of my wish list! The LOEWE puzzle bag can wait lol

We should totally be bag buddy!! lol


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> That's why I only followed Balenciaga, Givenchy and YSL before! Even Celine bags speak to me given how feminine their bags look lol I have no idea why Dior has gone unnoticed to me when I first entered this dark hole of purses haha
> 
> But still Dior price range is a tier higher than the brands I have mentioned above. For a BE DIOR medium, I could spend a bit more for an Hermes (of coz not a birkin or Kelly). But coming to think of it, no Hermes bags speak to me as they just don't suit my style at all no matter how timeless and minimal their bags are.
> 
> I once saw the largest Boy Chanel on a boy too but the size just made it impractical for daily use. After that rigid shape was gone the Boy Chanel lost some of the edges. I still haven't tried them on tho so I couldn't decide which one suits me better. But the Diorama and Be Dior are definitely on top of my wish list! The LOEWE puzzle bag can wait lol
> 
> We should totally be bag buddy!! lol



I agree. With the exception of the Kelly, Birkin, and HAC, a lot of Hermes styles are kind of "meh" to me too. Although they are classic and sought-after, the Diorissimo and Be Dior look a lot more interesting (and desirable) in my opinion.


----------



## cityboy340

I'm really curious to see a guy with the Diorama. I'm leaning toward a Chanel Large boy, but I do love the way the Diorama looks... Anyone have any pictures? It makes me happy to know that guys are getting away from the boring black squares and such for bags and getting into far more interesting territory!


----------



## averagejoe

cityboy340 said:


> I'm really curious to see a guy with the Diorama. I'm leaning toward a Chanel Large boy, but I do love the way the Diorama looks... Anyone have any pictures? It makes me happy to know that guys are getting away from the boring black squares and such for bags and getting into far more interesting territory!



So far I haven't seen any pictures of the Diorama on a guy (you could be the first to share when you get yours ). 

I'm sure that it can work. If guys can pull off Celine Luggage Nanos, Givenchy Pandora minis, and the Miss Dior, then I'm sure that they can pull off the Diorama.


----------



## pnn1982

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 3134655
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134646
> 
> 
> More bag porn with some model shots!  As you can see the hotel really is terrible for these photos so I'll post more when I'm back in my proper environments (aka H&M change rooms)



How lovely!


----------



## cityboy340

averagejoe said:


> So far I haven't seen any pictures of the Diorama on a guy (you could be the first to share when you get yours ).
> 
> I'm sure that it can work. If guys can pull off Celine Luggage Nanos, Givenchy Pandora minis, and the Miss Dior, then I'm sure that they can pull off the Diorama.



Well as luck would have it, I stopped by the Dior boutique earlier just to try it on and was pleasantly surprised! I tried on both the medium and the large sizes and both are in black pebbled leather.


----------



## averagejoe

cityboy340 said:


> Well as luck would have it, I stopped by the Dior boutique earlier just to try it on and was pleasantly surprised! I tried on both the medium and the large sizes and both are in black pebbled leather.



Thanks for sharing these mod pics! The large definitely looks better on you.

They have one with gunmetal hardware but unfortunately it's only in lambskin. I like the grained calfskin a lot more, but the gunmetal gives it a darker, more masculine look. If you're interested, it's called the "ultra black", and I have attached a picture of it (posted originally by Mooshooshoo):


----------



## cityboy340

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for sharing these mod pics! The large definitely looks better on you.
> 
> They have one with gunmetal hardware but unfortunately it's only in lambskin. I like the grained calfskin a lot more, but the gunmetal gives it a darker, more masculine look. If you're interested, it's called the "ultra black", and I have attached a picture of it (posted originally by Mooshooshoo):



Oh they had that one in the store, but I decided the lambskin was too much work, and I like the grained look better too.


----------



## averagejoe

cityboy340 said:


> Oh they had that one in the store, but I decided the lambskin was too much work, and I like the grained look better too.



I agree. I don't like to have to be more careful than I already am with my bags. This essentially rules out lambskin bags for me.

Lambskin leather jackets, on the other hand...

And the grained calfskin Diorama does look exceptional. I held it in person in New York and it is so well made. Very structured (so it won't feel floppy around the middle of the flap, unlike the Boy Chanel) and durable.


----------



## hightea_xx

cityboy340 said:


> Well as luck would have it, I stopped by the Dior boutique earlier just to try it on and was pleasantly surprised! I tried on both the medium and the large sizes and both are in black pebbled leather.




Large definitely is what I would go with!!! [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme has moved from the Avenue Montaigne location to a larger flagship space on Rue François 1er. This boutique is much more spacious, and certainly adds another destination to my soon-to-become-reality Paris trip.

From WWD:



> PARIS  Igniting its expansion drive, Dior Homme is to christen a 3,200-square-foot flagship on the Rue François 1er here tonight, decamping from the historic Avenue Montaigne boutique to a more expansive, sunny and streamlined space spread over two floors.
> 
> Larger boutiques, an expanded array of accessories, ramped-up communications and a push into new markets are the chief growth avenues laid out by Serge Brunschwig, recently named president of Dior Homme, in addition to his responsibilities as chief operating officer at Christian Dior Couture.
> 
> I think we all recognize that with such a name, there was a way to go further, the executive said in his first interview since taking on the role Sept. 1. Its our ambition to have a larger footprint.
> 
> Brunschwig declined to discuss figures, but noted that Dior has 195 boutiques worldwide, including 62 addresses for Dior Homme, either embedded in multicategory Dior boutiques or in freestanding mens units, as is the case on Via Montenapoleone in Milan, for example.
> 
> Larger stores will allow Dior Homme to better showcase its product ranges, including footwear, business and travel bags, plus ready-to-wear ranges devoted to formal and fashion parts of the collection, Friday wear and demi-mesure tailoring, Brunschwig said, describing a wish to offer greater clarity of collections.
> 
> Bigger units can also accommodate a greater range of services, including an in-house atelier, offered at the new François 1er store, located next door to Dior Hommes new headquarters on the Rue Marignan, which include the design studios of Kris Van Assche, creative director since 2007.
> 
> Leading a tour of the store on Wednesday, Brunschwig described the location as ideal, the wedge-shaped building affording lots of windows and natural light, and located at a crucial junction in the so-called Golden Triangle shopping district bounded by Avenue Montaigne, Avenue George V and the Avenues des Champs-Élysées.
> 
> In recent years, the site, which is next door to the popular eatery LAvenue, housed temporary stores for Louis Vuitton and Céline, and prior to that Fendi, all brands controlled by LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton.
> 
> On the stores main floor, business cases, backpacks and small leather goods are showcased on wooden plinths or tall, silver and white shelves, with a footwear salon to the right for sneakers and more casual fashion footwear.
> 
> We have a big ambition expanding leather goods. We think we have potential in this, Brunschwig said.
> 
> Up a sleek flight of stairs bordered with thick slabs of milky resin, a key design feature throughout the store, are multiple rooms devoted to rtw, with jeans, polos, sweaters and dress shirts stacked on sleek shelves; scarves hung on gleaming, square silver rods, and tuxedos and suits featured on long rails. The floor culminates in the demi-mesure salon, where clients can order suits and shirts, choosing from multiple collar and cuff options for the latter.
> 
> Fitting rooms are spacious, appointed with matte leather armchairs, and low mirrored or wooden tables, echoing the mix of warm and cool materials throughout the store. The walls and floors a warm gray shade.
> 
> Brunschwig noted the previous Dior Homme location did not have sufficient space for seating or other creature comforts.
> 
> Dior already operates large-scale units for men in its building on Omotesando in Tokyo, in the new House of Dior building in Seoul, and the recently relocated Landmark boutique in Hong Kong. Major projects next year include a Dior Homme boutique on New Bond Street in London, and another in Cannes, just ahead of the film festival there in May.
> 
> Dior Homme entered four markets this year: Düsseldorf in Germany; Bangkok in Thailand; Vancouver in Canada, and Seoul, in a building by architect Christian de Portzamparc.
> 
> Next year, Malaysia is among new markets it will enter, Brunschwig noted.
> 
> While acknowledging that mens has been a standout category in the luxury sector in recent years, he said this was not the primary reason for ramping up development. Its clearly a category that is developing, but we dont link our effort to this. Dior is a brand that is managed for the very long-term, Brunschwig said. We felt it was the right time to do this acceleration.
> 
> Dior will hold a cocktail party at the new store tonight during Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme has moved from the Avenue Montaigne location to a larger flagship space on Rue François 1er. This boutique is much more spacious, and certainly adds another destination to my soon-to-become-reality Paris trip.
> 
> 
> 
> From WWD:




Wow!  So chic and modern but warm with the natural light!

When are you planning to go to Paris?!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Wow!  So chic and modern but warm with the natural light!
> 
> When are you planning to go to Paris?!



Not anytime soon. Gotta save up, and also wait till our dollar appreciates compared to the Euro. It's a bad time to travel outside of Canada now with our dollar being so low.


----------



## averagejoe

The new duffel bag for Spring/Summer 2016 works perfectly with guys! What do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> The new duffel bag for Spring/Summer 2016 works perfectly with guys! What do you think?



I wanted to add that these bags look like they could have been Dior Homme (although they are generally more interesting than Dior Homme's bags). The barrel shape and straight geometric lines remind me of Hedi Slimane's Dior Homme bags.


----------



## sacko

averagejoe said:


> The new duffel bag for Spring/Summer 2016 works perfectly with guys! What do you think?



Yes it is perfect for guys!! I thought this myself as I watched the show earlier. I think all the colors work very well. I thought the other bag presented was also nice. The size is quite small but if there is an extra large size then it could work sort of as a tote briefcase.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> The new duffel bag for Spring/Summer 2016 works perfectly with guys! What do you think?



wow this duffle looks AMAZING!! the black is definitely the safest choice for a dude but the green is so eye-catching!!! so should I get this one or the large diorama first? lol


----------



## averagejoe

sacko said:


> Yes it is perfect for guys!! I thought this myself as I watched the show earlier. I think all the colors work very well. I thought the other bag presented was also nice. The size is quite small but if there is an extra large size then it could work sort of as a tote briefcase.



I agree. Even the other bag works for guys quite nicely. Maybe these bags are masculine to off-set the ultra feminine clothes.


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> wow this duffle looks AMAZING!! the black is definitely the safest choice for a dude but the green is so eye-catching!!! so should I get this one or the large diorama first? lol



Wait till it appears in stores before you make a choice, although it'll take six months for them to arrive. 

I really like that black one. It's not boring for a duffel bag (which is a hard feat to achieve) and, as you said, black is a safe colour for a dude.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Not anytime soon. Gotta save up, and also wait till our dollar appreciates compared to the Euro. It's a bad time to travel outside of Canada now with our dollar being so low.




Yes the atrocious dollar right now makes traveling internationally so unappealing!!!  Hopefully that will turn around next year lol



averagejoe said:


> I really like that black one. It's not boring for a duffel bag (which is a hard feat to achieve) and, as you said, black is a safe colour for a dude.




Not overly fond of the duffle bags!  Don't really like the cannage detail on them it looks a bit like stuck on tape?  Lol. Did really like the sac du jour like tote though!  Very structured and clean


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Yes the atrocious dollar right now makes traveling internationally so unappealing!!!  Hopefully that will turn around next year lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not overly fond of the duffle bags!  Don't really like the cannage detail on them it looks a bit like stuck on tape?  Lol. Did really like the sac du jour like tote though!  Very structured and clean



Gosh I hope our dollar goes up, too. I saw my credit card bill after my trip to New York and was astounded after all the conversions and fees.

I actually like that tape-like look. It makes it have this new-age, high-tech look.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Gosh I hope our dollar goes up, too. I saw my credit card bill after my trip to New York and was astounded after all the conversions and fees.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like that tape-like look. It makes it have this new-age, high-tech look.




I wonder if it will have a shoulder strap?  I'm sure it will grow on me, I noticed the 'end' of the barrel has a handle?


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I wonder if it will have a shoulder strap?  I'm sure it will grow on me, I noticed the 'end' of the barrel has a handle?



I think that it can be used as a handle, but it looks like it is meant to "frame" the metal Dior logo there.


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures of the accessories for Fall/Winter 2015, from DiorMag:

(I WANT THESE SHOES! The bags, not so much)


----------



## averagejoe

Another picture from DiorMag: A made-to-measure Dior Homme trunk. Looks really cool! If only I could afford it.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> More pictures of the accessories for Fall/Winter 2015, from DiorMag:
> 
> 
> 
> (I WANT THESE SHOES! The bags, not so much)




Love the sneakers!!


----------



## hightea_xx

It's been a while since I did a change room selfie, it's spiked up today (almost 20 degrees!) so it might be the last time I'm wearing so 'little' for 2015!

View attachment 3163158


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> It's been a while since I did a change room selfie, it's spiked up today (almost 20 degrees!) so it might be the last time I'm wearing so 'little' for 2015!
> 
> View attachment 3163158



I copied your post here as well. It's nice to see your mod pics here


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I copied your post here as well. It's nice to see your mod pics here




Thanks for the repost!!  I'll do another model shot with the open bar this week or next!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks for the repost!!  I'll do another model shot with the open bar this week or next!!



Thank _you _for posting these pics! 

Can't wait to see more mod shots!


----------



## hightea_xx

An oldie but goodie: Belt Bag (from 2007!) one of my first Dior SLGs!  It's kind of come apart over the years (the belt broke at the clasp and one of the belt loops needed mending recently) but I've been able to DYI save it (with a new belt and a some stitching)!  It reminds me of the early 2000s a la Carrie Bradshaw x Gucci belt pouch

View attachment 3168266


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> An oldie but goodie: Belt Bag (from 2007!) one of my first Dior SLGs!  It's kind of come apart over the years (the belt broke at the clasp and one of the belt loops needed mending recently) but I've been able to DYI save it (with a new belt and a some stitching)!  It reminds me of the early 2000s a la Carrie Bradshaw x Gucci belt pouch
> 
> View attachment 3168266



I didn't know that you owned this bag. It's "Lovely"! Definitely a unisex style.

I remember a time when the Gucci belt bag was really popular. I still see some people wearing it, but not as many as before.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about the other day!

View attachment 3176306


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about the other day!
> 
> View attachment 3176306



Nice! Are you wearing your Givenchy Seventeen watch?


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Are you wearing your Givenchy Seventeen watch?




Good eye, yes I am!  Never leave house without it lol


----------



## Prada Prince

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about the other day!
> 
> View attachment 3176306




Beautiful colour!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about the other day!
> 
> View attachment 3176306


Understated chic, love this bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hightea_xx

Mooshooshoo said:


> Understated chic, love this bag [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks!  I agree, with the cloche to conceal the charms it makes it so discrete!!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme's new Spring 2016 campaign.

The tri-colour bag actually looks really nice.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

How's the quality on the Dior Homme RTW? I just got a t-shirt online and am eagerly waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## averagejoe

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> How's the quality on the Dior Homme RTW? I just got a t-shirt online and am eagerly waiting for it to arrive!



I own a few pieces and the quality is very good. My favourite feature are the two "scars" on the back. Very subtle and unique.


----------



## hoching_yiu

This style of BE DIOR will work perfectly on a guy don't you think?? Buffalo Hide leather sounds tough lol however on its official website it is only available in small size... I wonder if they will make a large size for it...


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> This style of BE DIOR will work perfectly on a guy don't you think?? Buffalo Hide leather sounds tough lol however on its official website it is only available in small size... I wonder if they will make a large size for it...



I think it will work very well for a guy. The buffalo hide adds a "raw" look to the bag.

Call your boutique to inquire about this version. It may come in medium which I think will work better than a small on a guy.


----------



## Christofle

hoching_yiu said:


> This style of BE DIOR will work perfectly on a guy don't you think?? Buffalo Hide leather sounds tough lol however on its official website it is only available in small size... I wonder if they will make a large size for it...



Looks good, but I think having the Dior charms covered in leather would give it a more masculine appeal. But we can't having everything exactly to our personal specs.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> I think it will work very well for a guy. The buffalo hide adds a "raw" look to the bag.
> 
> Call your boutique to inquire about this version. It may come in medium which I think will work better than a small on a guy.



I have to wait till March when i travel to Europe to get my first Dior bag! Lol Dior prices in HK are just crazy...meanehile i could only do my research and hope that the bags i wanted are available lol I couldn't get the Diorissimo out of my head either...


----------



## hoching_yiu

Christofle said:


> Looks good, but I think having the Dior charms covered in leather would give it a more masculine appeal. But we can't having everything exactly to our personal specs.



Yea one could only hope...lol only if i could customize the bag myself lol I wouldn't mind paying a bit extras if i could!


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Yea one could only hope...lol only if i could customize the bag myself lol I wouldn't mind paying a bit extras if i could!



Oh you can! Call your boutique to inquire. The cost will be about 30% extra, and it takes at least 6 months, or even longer (sometimes maybe even a year) for the special order to be made. 

Sometimes they reserve this service only for their top clients, and/or it is usually only available in exotic skins like lizard, ostrich, and crocodile, but they make exceptions.

But it's best to get it in HK where you are from. That way, when the bag arrives, you can actually pick it up in person and not have to pay customs on it.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Oh you can! Call your boutique to inquire. The cost will be about 30% extra, and it takes at least 6 months, or even longer (sometimes maybe even a year) for the special order to be made.
> 
> Sometimes they reserve this service only for their top clients, and/or it is usually only available in exotic skins like lizard, ostrich, and crocodile, but they make exceptions.
> 
> But it's best to get it in HK where you are from. That way, when the bag arrives, you can actually pick it up in person and not have to pay customs on it.


Oh gosh for real?!  I thought only Fendi and Celine have this service for peekaboo and classic box lol i expect 50k hkd plus for a customized Dior in HK lol and do you suggest the new fendi dotcom bag in black or the celine mini luggage (which i have been eyeing on since forever) or get a Dior instead? Coz for a price of a be dior or a large diorissimo i could get those two altogether lol


----------



## ChanelChap

averagejoe said:


> I own a few pieces and the quality is very good. My favourite feature are the two "scars" on the back. Very subtle and unique.



I've never seen the "scar" detail before. Can you post a picture?

I wish the men's RTW was available to view and purchase online


----------



## averagejoe

ChanelChap said:


> I've never seen the "scar" detail before. Can you post a picture?
> 
> I wish the men's RTW was available to view and purchase online



The scars are on the back at the point where the sleeves meet the back.


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Oh gosh for real?!  I thought only Fendi and Celine have this service for peekaboo and classic box lol i expect 50k hkd plus for a customized Dior in HK lol and do you suggest the new fendi dotcom bag in black or the celine mini luggage (which i have been eyeing on since forever) or get a Dior instead? Coz for a price of a be dior or a large diorissimo i could get those two altogether lol



Definitely the Dior. 

The DotCom is a new bag and I'm not sure if it will be a classic. It may go on sale in two seasons. It doesn't look anywhere as nice as the Be Dior in my opinion.

As for the Celine Box, I'm not a huge fan of it. It is a nice bag, but it looks high maintenance in Box leather, and I don't like the compartments in it.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Definitely the Dior.
> 
> The DotCom is a new bag and I'm not sure if it will be a classic. It may go on sale in two seasons. It doesn't look anywhere as nice as the Be Dior in my opinion.
> 
> As for the Celine Box, I'm not a huge fan of it. It is a nice bag, but it looks high maintenance in Box leather, and I don't like the compartments in it.



Oh the sales! I totally forgot it's a seasonal product lol so i should get the Celine Mini Luugage and the Be Dior as a should bag lol


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Oh the sales! I totally forgot it's a seasonal product lol so i should get the Celine Mini Luugage and the Be Dior as a should bag lol



I used to desperately want a Celine Luggage bag. I dropped my name at a bunch of Toronto retailers that sold Celine to get my hands on a medium size, which never arrived thankfully. Now I don't want it anymore. It became too popular a few years back, and I'm afraid that it will look dated in a few years, especially with its "wings" on the side. 

The Be Dior looks a lot more classic, with a timeless appeal. Definitely go for the Be Dior.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> I used to desperately want a Celine Luggage bag. I dropped my name at a bunch of Toronto retailers that sold Celine to get my hands on a medium size, which never arrived thankfully. Now I don't want it anymore. It became too popular a few years back, and I'm afraid that it will look dated in a few years, especially with its "wings" on the side.
> 
> The Be Dior looks a lot more classic, with a timeless appeal. Definitely go for the Be Dior.



How about Diorissimo Large and Be Dior? I like the fact that the Be Dior shoulder strap is wider lol but at the same time the Diorissimo is sooooooo classic


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> How about Diorissimo Large and Be Dior? I like the fact that the Be Dior shoulder strap is wider lol but at the same time the Diorissimo is sooooooo classic



Difficult choice. I think that the Diorissimo would be a much more convenient bag to use because you can just toss things in and take things out without having the open a lock. But the Be Dior seems a lot more unique, which I like.

And the Diorissimo came in an ultra black which I think works perfectly for guys. It may not be available anymore, but you can call and inquire to see if an SA can track one down for you.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Difficult choice. I think that the Diorissimo would be a much more convenient bag to use because you can just toss things in and take things out without having the open a lock. But the Be Dior seems a lot more unique, which I like.
> 
> And the Diorissimo came in an ultra black which I think works perfectly for guys. It may not be available anymore, but you can call and inquire to see if an SA can track one down for you.


I should just get them both lol IF i have the money lol
Actually there is a tri color backpack from Dior Homme also very attractive lol

May i ask around how much did you pay for the VIII &#128586;


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> I should just get them both lol IF i have the money lol
> Actually there is a tri color backpack from Dior Homme also very attractive lol
> 
> May i ask around how much did you pay for the VIII &#128586;



It was $6650 Canadian when I got it. It is now $6900. 

It's my favourite watch in the world. Still can't stop looking at it when I wear it and playing with how the light dances on the surface of the pyramids.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> It was $6650 Canadian when I got it. It is now $6900.
> 
> It's my favourite watch in the world. Still can't stop looking at it when I wear it and playing with how the light dances on the surface of the pyramids.



Wow!! I was mesmerised by your watch!! I believe looking at it in real would be totally different!!! I never found a Rolex watch attractive lol Dior for the win please lol


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Wow!! I was mesmerised by your watch!! I believe looking at it in real would be totally different!!! I never found a Rolex watch attractive lol Dior for the win please lol



Same here. I kept buying Dior watches before my Dior VIII and I told myself that my next watch should be a Rolex because I should get a more "recognizable" watch brand. 

I checked out the Rolex watches at Yorkdale and all I saw were that they were nice, but nothing got my attention. It felt like I almost had to force myself to pick a style because nothing was love at first sight. I eventually thought that I should get the Cellini but it only comes in 18K gold and that's more than I want to pay for a watch that I don't love (it was also beyond my budget). I also think the case of the Cellini is too thick. 

Besides, they didn't have anything in full ceramic, which I wanted because I wanted a solid black watch. 

Meanwhile, I kept going to Holt Renfrew to admire their small selection of Dior VIII watches on display. Every time I stepped into the store, I would swing by the display to look. I was mesmerized by the way the watch sparkled, and how transparent the crystal was (although that is quite standard among high-end watches like Breitling and Omega). I also loved how elegant it looked. The two other ceramic watches I was considering, the Rado Hyperchrome and Chanel J12, were a tad too sporty for my taste. Dior just seems to get "elegant" perfectly.

When I finally bought the VIII, I knew I made the right choice. I mean, it was the only watch that made me visit the display just to look at it.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Same here. I kept buying Dior watches before my Dior VIII and I told myself that my next watch should be a Rolex because I should get a more "recognizable" watch brand.
> 
> I checked out the Rolex watches at Yorkdale and all I saw were that they were nice, but nothing got my attention. It felt like I almost had to force myself to pick a style because nothing was love at first sight. I eventually thought that I should get the Cellini but it only comes in 18K gold and that's more than I want to pay for a watch that I don't love (it was also beyond my budget). I also think the case of the Cellini is too thick.
> 
> Besides, they didn't have anything in full ceramic, which I wanted because I wanted a solid black watch.
> 
> Meanwhile, I kept going to Holt Renfrew to admire their small selection of Dior VIII watches on display. Every time I stepped into the store, I would swing by the display to look. I was mesmerized by the way the watch sparkled, and how transparent the crystal was (although that is quite standard among high-end watches like Breitling and Omega). I also loved how elegant it looked. The two other ceramic watches I was considering, the Rado Hyperchrome and Chanel J12, were a tad too sporty for my taste. Dior just seems to get "elegant" perfectly.
> 
> When I finally bought the VIII, I knew I made the right choice. I mean, it was the only watch that made me visit the display just to look at it.



Yea just go with your heart and get the one you want the most!!! Rolex watches are meh and boring to me...they are very nice watches but they just didn't speak to me at all... they are recognizable but still I would not pay that much for a watch that i don't love. The same goes with Hermes bags...they are incredible in quality but design-wise just meh to me. Higher price tag doesn't always mean the best in everything. Your modeling pics of VIII are just so "poisonous" lol 

I couldn't find any modeling pics of guys wearing the Be Dior! awwwww If I get the chance to try the ones I want I would post some pics here


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Yea just go with your heart and get the one you want the most!!! Rolex watches are meh and boring to me...they are very nice watches but they just didn't speak to me at all... they are recognizable but still I would not pay that much for a watch that i don't love. The same goes with Hermes bags...they are incredible in quality but design-wise just meh to me. Higher price tag doesn't always mean the best in everything. Your modeling pics of VIII are just so "poisonous" lol
> 
> I couldn't find any modeling pics of guys wearing the Be Dior! awwwww If I get the chance to try the ones I want I would post some pics here



I'll try to get more pics of my Dior VIII and other Dior stuff soon. I want to contribute more pics.

And definitely share pics with us if you go and try on the Be Dior. I'm curious to see how it will look on a guy as well. I can imagine that the medium and large will look terrific carried as a cross-body or shoulder bag.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> I'll try to get more pics of my Dior VIII and other Dior stuff soon. I want to contribute more pics.
> 
> And definitely share pics with us if you go and try on the Be Dior. I'm curious to see how it will look on a guy as well. I can imagine that the medium and large will look terrific carried as a cross-body or shoulder bag.



Please share more!!! Can't wait to see them all!!!
I found you being active in the Fendi forum too!! Love those little monsters lol

I'm only 170 cm tall and medium built so hopefully my personal style fits in with the Be Dior or Diorissimo! And I just found the pics of the Ultra Black version Diorissimo you talked about earlier in the refernce thread and OMG I WANT THAT BAG!!! But it's the limited edition of s/s 2015  not much chance to find it right...


----------



## Christofle

hoching_yiu said:


> Please share more!!! Can't wait to see them all!!!
> I found you being active in the Fendi forum too!! Love those little monsters lol
> 
> I'm only 170 cm tall and medium built so hopefully my personal style fits in with the Be Dior or Diorissimo! And I just found the pics of the Ultra Black version Diorissimo you talked about earlier in the refernce thread and OMG I WANT THAT BAG!!! But it's the limited edition of s/s 2015  not much chance to find it right...



The suede diorissimos are also amazing. I'm a bit upset that I passed on the brown one this past Summer.


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Please share more!!! Can't wait to see them all!!!
> I found you being active in the Fendi forum too!! Love those little monsters lol
> 
> I'm only 170 cm tall and medium built so hopefully my personal style fits in with the Be Dior or Diorissimo! And I just found the pics of the Ultra Black version Diorissimo you talked about earlier in the refernce thread and OMG I WANT THAT BAG!!! But it's the limited edition of s/s 2015  not much chance to find it right...



Yeah I love those Fendi Monsters. The thing that actually made me fall in love with Fendi is their Peekaboo. Before the men's version came out, I was debating getting an XL women's version which measured 17 inches across, and the older version that had the longer cross-body strap. While I was debating back and forth, the men's Peekaboo came out and I was like 

I had a chance to buy the men's plain black Peekaboo at $5300 Canadian at Holts and I was dumb enough to think that I could wait for it to get marked down. It was sold in two weeks of me seeing it. Now I am hunting for a discount on the Peekaboo, since it has been marked up by $1200 since I saw it at Holts, and I refuse to pay that much for a bag that can potentially be discounted. I want the black Monster version the most.

The Ultra Black Diorissimo is super duper gorgeous. The black interior and black charms are just to die for! Although it is most likely sold out, there is a chance that a boutique in Asia still has it, and they may be able to do a transfer to your boutique.


----------



## hoching_yiu

Christofle said:


> The suede diorissimos are also amazing. I'm a bit upset that I passed on the brown one this past Summer.



The one with the thick long strap?!! It looks masculine too!!!!! It has been sold out?



averagejoe said:


> Yeah I love those Fendi Monsters. The thing that actually made me fall in love with Fendi is their Peekaboo. Before the men's version came out, I was debating getting an XL women's version which measured 17 inches across, and the older version that had the longer cross-body strap. While I was debating back and forth, the men's Peekaboo came out and I was like
> 
> I had a chance to buy the men's plain black Peekaboo at $5300 Canadian at Holts and I was dumb enough to think that I could wait for it to get marked down. It was sold in two weeks of me seeing it. Now I am hunting for a discount on the Peekaboo, since it has been marked up by $1200 since I saw it at Holts, and I refuse to pay that much for a bag that can potentially be discounted. I want the black Monster version the most.
> 
> The Ultra Black Diorissimo is super duper gorgeous. The black interior and black charms are just to die for! Although it is most likely sold out, there is a chance that a boutique in Asia still has it, and they may be able to do a transfer to your boutique.



I was in Paris earlier this year when s/s 2015 came out and I didn't even pay a visit to Dior.......I am so mad at myself lol
The men's peekaboo in small is just perfect!!!!!! perfect size and perfect shape!!! the black one with the yellow monster eyes is tdf lol but i still wanna customize one for myself if i get the chance in the future. Peekaboo is on my wish list but Dior and Celine speak to me more atm. They are more feminine but just so attractive... I think that Fendi's strap you in navy/yellow might work well with the Diorissimo in the right color lol Coz wider strap gives a more masculine look


----------



## Christofle

hoching_yiu said:


> The one with the thick long strap?!! It looks masculine too!!!!! It has been sold out?



Not sure about world wide but my store in Montreal only received two, they quickly sold.


----------



## hoching_yiu

Christofle said:


> Not sure about world wide but my store in Montreal only received two, they quickly sold.



Don't cry dear the more perfect color will come along for you &#129303;&#128536; I didn't see any in HK lol SA in HK are not that nice actually lol i dare not to ask too many questions since i only wanna get my bags in Europe haha


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Not sure about world wide but my store in Montreal only received two, they quickly sold.



I haven't even seen it in Toronto. It must have sold out immediately. I wouldn't miss such a large bag on display.

It is one gorgeous bag. I love how the charms are wrapped with leather, too.

Here's a reference picture from TPF, Smudleybear, and Mooshooshoo in case anyone following this thread doesn't know what we're talking about (and so that we can drool over it again):


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Don't cry dear the more perfect color will come along for you &#129303;&#128536; I didn't see any in HK lol SA in HK are not that nice actually lol i dare not to ask too many questions since i only wanna get my bags in Europe haha



If an SA is snobby to you, be sure to ask them for their name and contact Dior customer service. Snobbery is not in line with Dior's customer service standard, which is usually excellent. They may even send you flowers for any mistreatment.

In my experience, SAs are super nice and are more than glad to take me on a tour of everything even if I have clearly no intention of buying anything.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> If an SA is snobby to you, be sure to ask them for their name and contact Dior customer service. Snobbery is not in line with Dior's customer service standard, which is usually excellent. They may even send you flowers for any mistreatment.
> 
> In my experience, SAs are super nice and are more than glad to take me on a tour of everything even if I have clearly no intention of buying anything.



Would you say that the SAs in Toronto are nice? The ones in Montreal are pretty awful. My father who doesn't shop at Dior asked if they had discounts and she told him to basically get lost. He was looking for a miss dior for my mother, needless to say he didn't purchase it there. He ended up picking it up in Florence, while he was in Florence for Piti Uomo.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Would you say that the SAs in Toronto are nice? The ones in Montreal are pretty awful. My father who doesn't shop at Dior asked if they had discounts and she told him to basically get lost. He was looking for a miss dior for my mother, needless to say he didn't purchase it there. He ended up picking it up in Florence, while he was in Florence for Piti Uomo.



Sounds like bad service to me.

The SAs in Toronto have been super nice to me. I haven't bought anything from them in ages  because they don't sell any Dior Homme or Dior watches and they are super glad to serve me when I look around. In fact, I don't think any of the current SAs have ever seen me buying anything from them, and yet they treat me like a VIP.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like bad service to me.
> 
> The SAs in Toronto have been super nice to me. I haven't bought anything from them in ages  because they don't sell any Dior Homme or Dior watches and they are super glad to serve me when I look around. In fact, I don't think any of the current SAs have ever seen me buying anything from them, and yet they treat me like a VIP.



Sounds like an amazing store, I feel like that at the Montreal Hermes! The Dior that is right next door always seems to be pretty empty with the SAs standing in the back chatting to each other.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Sounds like an amazing store, I feel like that at the Montreal Hermes! The Dior that is right next door always seems to be pretty empty with the SAs standing in the back chatting to each other.



I guess it really depends on the group of employees, even though technically it should be a company standard. The Prada boutique on Bloor St. has such amazing employees who are so kind to me. Just last week, I went at 5pm not knowing that it closed at that time, and one of the SAs while letting another client out and locking the door, let me in. I didn't want to impose but he insisted that I go in. I didn't buy anything either, although I actually felt that I should because they were so nice.

The Prada at Holts on Bloor and at Yorkdale are very different in terms of service. Didn't really feel welcomed at either of them every time I step in.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I guess it really depends on the group of employees, even though technically it should be a company standard. The Prada boutique on Bloor St. has such amazing employees who are so kind to me. Just last week, I went at 5pm not knowing that it closed at that time, and one of the SAs while letting another client out and locking the door, let me in. I didn't want to impose but he insisted that I go in. I didn't buy anything either, although I actually felt that I should because they were so nice.
> 
> The Prada at Holts on Bloor and at Yorkdale are very different in terms of service. Didn't really feel welcomed at either of them every time I step in.



Hm... that might be the problem, its not a true Dior boutique in Montreal but rather a Holt Renfrew shop-in-shop. However I had a really pleasant experience at the Dior Homme on Rodeo Dr. They pulled out all the stops with champagne and a hand written card!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Hm... that might be the problem, its not a true Dior boutique in Montreal but rather a Holt Renfrew shop-in-shop. However I had a really pleasant experience at the Dior Homme on Rodeo Dr. They pulled out all the stops with champagne and a hand written card!



At the Dior Homme on Greene St in Soho, they tried to get me to try on clothes too (in the friendliest manner) even though I told them that I was just touring because we don't have a Dior Homme boutique in Canada.

I tried on this $4200(+) cashmere and wool coat that still makes my heart move every time I think about it.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> At the Dior Homme on Greene St in Soho, they tried to get me to try on clothes too (in the friendliest manner) even though I told them that I was just touring because we don't have a Dior Homme boutique in Canada.
> 
> I tried on this $4200(+) cashmere and wool coat that still makes my heart move every time I think about it.



You just need a bit of whiteout to get rid of one of those pesky zeros.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> You just need a bit of whiteout to get rid of one of those pesky zeros.



I may have to white out part of the bar code too so it won't scan the price


----------



## averagejoe

There was forecast for rain today, so no leather bag and nothing that can damage with water. Instead, I took out one of my oldest Dior Homme monogram canvas bags and my "rain attire". This thread inspired me to use it again, and I have to say that I've fallen in love with it again. So easy to use, and very light weight.

I also included a few pictures of my Dior VIII while I was trying to play with the reflections on the ceramic. Very hard to capture in a still photograph. You have to see it in person so that it can sparkle, much like a diamond looks a lot more magical in real life than in a picture.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I may have to white out part of the bar code too so it won't scan the price



Do you not have the same price accuracy law in Ontario where the merchant must honour the price on the tag regardless of what their system says. (after a quick google search, it seems to be Canada-wide). 


" if the correct price of the product is higher than $10, the retailer will give the customer a discount of $10 off the corrected price. "


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> There was forecast for rain today, so no leather bag and nothing that can damage with water. Instead, I took out one of my oldest Dior Homme monogram canvas bags and my "rain attire". This thread inspired me to use it again, and I have to say that I've fallen in love with it again. So easy to use, and very light weight.
> 
> I also included a few pictures of my Dior VIII while I was trying to play with the reflections on the ceramic. Very hard to capture in a still photograph. You have to see it in person so that it can sparkle, much like a diamond looks a lot more magical in real life than in a picture.



Fab pictures! What coat is that?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Do you not have the same price accuracy law in Ontario where the merchant must honour the price on the tag regardless of what their system says. (after a quick google search, it seems to be Canada-wide).
> 
> 
> " if the correct price of the product is higher than $10, the retailer will give the customer a discount of $10 off the corrected price. "



Oh I didn't know it was actually a law! I thought it was Loblaws customer service. I got it at Loblaws and Fortinos before because they mis-priced some items, but Sobeys didn't do it.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Oh I didn't know it was actually a law! I thought it was Loblaws customer service. I got it at Loblaws and Fortinos before because they mis-priced some items, but Sobeys didn't do it.



It was the absolute bane of my existence during my Summer retail work at the Bay.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Fab pictures! What coat is that?



Thanks!

It's just an old Zara coat (from like 2007 or 2008, I think). I haven't been able to replace it with something nicer, so for now, it's my rain/snow coat when it's around zero degrees.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's just an old Zara coat (from like 2007 or 2008, I think). I haven't been able to replace it with something nicer, so for now, it's my rain/snow coat when it's around zero degrees.



Nice piece, I saw a very similar Ermenegildo Zegna one at Harry Rosen. Probably got a much more reasonable price on it too.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> It was the absolute bane of my existence during my Summer retail work at the Bay.



Did a lot of customers ask you to give them a $10 discount because the prices weren't ringing up as they should?

From my experience, The Bay has really improved a lot in its brands, store design, and merchandising, but its customer service and administration leave a lot to be desired. I've had several employees in store and on the phone provide different and inaccurate information to me. Once, they even lost $10 of my Bay rewards money in a refund. It got sent to a void! It was supposed to be returned on a gift card but the sales associate made a mistake.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Nice piece, I saw a very similar Ermenegildo Zegna one at Harry Rosen. Probably got a much more reasonable price on it too.



Thanks. I would prefer the Zegna jacket, but only if it can go down to an affordable price during a sale.

I almost replaced this jacket two years ago during the Mr. Porter final markdown where an Alexander McQueen jacket was 70% off (at just a bit over $700 USD)!!! It was my size and I had it in my shopping cart, but then I tried to check out and saw what the customs cost would be, and I thought that I rather wait for Luisaviaroma to have a piece that I like because they have free shipping and customs/duties are all included. So I closed my browser, and the jacket was sold that evening to someone else. I wish I didn't mind the customs and just bought the coat, because I haven't found another jacket that was at such a great price and looked so nice. Sigh...


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Did a lot of customers ask you to give them a $10 discount because the prices weren't ringing up as they should?
> 
> From my experience, The Bay has really improved a lot in its brands, store design, and merchandising, but its customer service and administration leave a lot to be desired. I've had several employees in store and on the phone provide different and inaccurate information to me. Once, they even lost $10 of my Bay rewards money in a refund. It got sent to a void! It was supposed to be returned on a gift card but the sales associate made a mistake.



If the item is under 10$, the item is free. If the item is incorrectly priced, you need to honour the improperly labeled price with an additional discount. It happened maybe 2-5 times per shift. As for the customer service, depending on the store I would say that it is somewhere between acceptable and incredibly poor. 

In a particular store in Laval, Quebec there is usually a single SA for the entire floor. It took about half an hour to find the SA and than another half hour to ring up the item. Needless to say I won't be going there again.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> If the item is under 10$, the item is free. If the item is incorrectly priced, you need to honour the improperly labeled price with an additional discount. It happened maybe 2-5 times per shift. As for the customer service, depending on the store I would say that it is somewhere between acceptable and incredibly poor.
> 
> In a particular store in Laval, Quebec there is usually a single SA for the entire floor. It took about half an hour to find the SA and than another half hour to ring up the item. Needless to say I won't be going there again.



Oh dear. That sounds terrible.

I know a person who used to work at Sears who now works at the Bay because the Sears store closed, and he told me that he enjoyed working at Sears a lot more. I was shocked to hear that, given the fate that Sears suffered. 

Thank you for letting me know about this law. I'm going to assert this next time they get the price wrong.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Thanks. I would prefer the Zegna jacket, but only if it can go down to an affordable price during a sale.
> 
> I almost replaced this jacket two years ago during the Mr. Porter final markdown where an Alexander McQueen jacket was 70% off (at just a bit over $700 USD)!!! It was my size and I had it in my shopping cart, but then I tried to check out and saw what the customs cost would be, and I thought that I rather wait for Luisaviaroma to have a piece that I like because they have free shipping and customs/duties are all included. So I closed my browser, and the jacket was sold that evening to someone else. I wish I didn't mind the customs and just bought the coat, because I haven't found another jacket that was at such a great price and looked so nice. Sigh...



How do you find Alexander McQueen's quality overall? It seems like a lot of their sport jackets are half lined with fused construction, which I found to be disappointing. I absolutely love their aesthetic though! Although the couture line for women is TDF.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Oh dear. That sounds terrible.
> 
> I know a person who used to work at Sears who now works at the Bay because the Sears store closed, and he told me that he enjoyed working at Sears a lot more. I was shocked to hear that, given the fate that Sears suffered.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know about this law. I'm going to assert this next time they get the price wrong.



The one part that I liked about working at the Bay was that I was making commission on luggage (5$ a bag), which could ramp up pretty quickly for a Summer job. They also gave you store credit for each Bay credit card that you opened, which led me to build a pretty extensive cologne collection by the end of the Summer. Anyhow gotta get back to topic! 

I'm really digging this Dior Homme jacket from the Winter collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> How do you find Alexander McQueen's quality overall? It seems like a lot of their sport jackets are half lined with fused construction, which I found to be disappointing. I absolutely love their aesthetic though! Although the couture line for women is TDF.



Alexander McQueen is hit and miss for me. I got this beautiful zippered-skull T-shirt last year from the fall sale which I HAD TO HAVE when I saw it. I ended up paying over $500 for the T-shirt when it was on sale (it was originally $950), and I was mortified to see that it was made in India. A $950 T-shirt that is made in India? The labour to make it costed the company pennies. I still kept the T-shirt because it was just so "me" in terms of design, but Alexander McQueen as a brand certainly has a lower appeal to me now. I don't even want to know where their cheaper diffusion line McQ is made in.

And I totally dislike designer brands using fused construction. Feels cheap and doesn't last long anyway because it is just glue. I saw some nice Gucci suits on sale this fall on their website and when I opened the pages, they said "fused construction". Immediately didn't want them anymore. 

Seems like Kering which owns both brands are trying to cut manufacturing costs here and there.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> The one part that I liked about working at the Bay was that I was making commission on luggage (5$ a bag), which could ramp up pretty quickly for a Summer job. They also gave you store credit for each Bay credit card that you opened, which led me to build a pretty extensive cologne collection by the end of the Summer. Anyhow gotta get back to topic!
> 
> I'm really digging this Dior Homme jacket from the Winter collection.



It's a nice jacket. I love its variation of blues.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Alexander McQueen is hit and miss for me. I got this beautiful zippered-skull T-shirt last year from the fall sale which I HAD TO HAVE when I saw it. I ended up paying over $500 for the T-shirt when it was on sale (it was originally $950), and I was mortified to see that it was made in India. A $950 T-shirt that is made in India? The labour to make it costed the company pennies. I still kept the T-shirt because it was just so "me" in terms of design, but Alexander McQueen as a brand certainly has a lower appeal to me now. I don't even want to know where their cheaper diffusion line McQ is made in.
> 
> And I totally dislike designer brands using fused construction. Feels cheap and doesn't last long anyway because it is just glue. I saw some nice Gucci suits on sale this fall on their website and when I opened the pages, they said "fused construction". Immediately didn't want them anymore.
> 
> Seems like Kering which owns both brands are trying to cut manufacturing costs here and there.


 
Gucci's liberal use of fused linings drives me bananas considering that they are made by Zegna at Ermenegildo Zegna prices but with Z Zegna quality. I sucked it up once, since the tweed sports jacket was just amazing and was discounted. But no way would I ever pay the full retail of 2300 USD for it. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/just-got-back-from-my-first-trip-to-850481-1.html


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Gucci's liberal use of fused linings drives me bananas considering that they are made by Zegna at Ermenegildo Zegna prices but with Z Zegna quality. I sucked it up once, since the tweed sports jacket was just amazing and was discounted. But no way for I ever pay the full retail of 2300 USD for it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/just-got-back-from-my-first-trip-to-850481-1.html



Nice jacket! It's too bad that it's fused, and as you said, it's priced like Ermenegildo Zegna with Z Zegna craftsmanship.

On sale, it's not bad, but now that I know to look for canvased suits, I can't bring myself to buy a jacket that has fused construction.

I don't know if Dior Homme features a mix of canvased and fused suits (I hope it's just the former), but their "know-how" videos always show canvasing, whether it's half or full canvasing. I guess I'll find out when I buy my first Dior suit, which I hope will be in the near future. Dolce and Gabbana actually fits me a lot better than Dior Homme (almost like it's tailored), but their suits are also sometimes canvased and sometimes fused. Grrr...


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Nice jacket! It's too bad that it's fused, and as you said, it's priced like Ermenegildo Zegna with Z Zegna craftsmanship.
> 
> On sale, it's not bad, but now that I know to look for canvased suits, I can't bring myself to buy a jacket that has fused construction.
> 
> I don't know if Dior Homme features a mix of canvased and fused suits (I hope it's just the former), but their "know-how" videos always show canvasing, whether it's half or full canvasing. I guess I'll find out when I buy my first Dior suit, which I hope will be in the near future. Dolce and Gabbana actually fits me a lot better than Dior Homme (almost like it's tailored), but their suits are also sometimes canvased and sometimes fused. Grrr...



At this point I feel like most branded jackets are mostly for the look. I've been going custom through these guys: http://www.arthurmontreal.com/en/#.Vmz4MzZGL8M . 
Great personal service and outstanding quality for the price.  (Custom shoes for 650$, Bespoke shirts for 275$, Super 130s Scabal fabric suit for 1500$). I used to be a big fan of Eton shirts but I haven't looked back since I found these guys.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> There was forecast for rain today, so no leather bag and nothing that can damage with water. Instead, I took out one of my oldest Dior Homme monogram canvas bags and my "rain attire". This thread inspired me to use it again, and I have to say that I've fallen in love with it again. So easy to use, and very light weight.
> 
> I also included a few pictures of my Dior VIII while I was trying to play with the reflections on the ceramic. Very hard to capture in a still photograph. You have to see it in person so that it can sparkle, much like a diamond looks a lot more magical in real life than in a picture.



 your look is so spot on from head to toe!!! the boots look super sleek and nice!!! and that watch i'm speechless... 

I think it's more about the general "culture" of the SA in HK not just from Dior. I don't understand why but they are usually very mean and look down on people who just wanna go window shopping. I mean we are all potential customers right? They treat tourists from Mainland China the best lol


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> At this point I feel like most branded jackets are mostly for the look. I've been going custom through these guys: http://www.arthurmontreal.com/en/#.Vmz4MzZGL8M .
> Great personal service and outstanding quality for the price.  (Custom shoes for 650$, Bespoke shirts for 275$, Super 130s Scabal fabric suit for 1500$). I used to be a big fan of Eton shirts but I haven't looked back since I found these guys.



WOW! I've never heard of this brand till now. Thank you very much for the recommendation! Their website says there is one in Toronto downtown. 

This should be better than SuitsSupply, since all they do is alter an existing suit. 

The prices sound crazy good for a tailored suit.


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> your look is so spot on from head to toe!!! the boots look super sleek and nice!!! and that watch i'm speechless...
> 
> I think it's more about the general "culture" of the SA in HK not just from Dior. I don't understand why but they are usually very mean and look down on people who just wanna go window shopping. I mean we are all potential customers right? They treat tourists from Mainland China the best lol



Thank you very much!

And I agree that we are all potential customers. One time while I was admiring the Dior VIII collection at Holts Bloor St, a watch SA approached me and asked me if she could show me a piece, and I told her that I was just looking. Then she started showing me some Dior pieces and I told her that I wouldn't be able to buy them that day because I would have to save for one, and she encouraged me to try some watches on anyway. I walked away feeling an even stronger affinity for the watch. And I indeed eventually got the watch. The SAs that are snobby in HK should learn the sales tactic that the watch SA at Holts used.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I've never heard of this brand till now. Thank you very much for the recommendation! Their website says there is one in Toronto downtown.
> 
> This should be better than SuitsSupply, since all they do is alter an existing suit.
> 
> The prices sound crazy good for a tailored suit.



The only location is in Montreal! The apparel is made there in their workshop on Crescent St. ( the bespoke orders are entirely constructed there, while some of their made-to-measure is partially outsourced). They have regular Trunk shows, one of which is in Toronto! Also suit was a type, I meant jacket. Only their samuelson jackets are at the 1500$ price point.


----------



## averagejoe

I took this picture a while ago. Here again with my Dior VIII.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I took this picture a while ago. Here again with my Dior VIII.



Is that a Dior document holder?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> The only location is in Montreal! The apparel is made there in their workshop on Crescent St. ( the bespoke orders are entirely constructed there, while some of their made-to-measure is partially outsourced). They have regular Trunk shows, one of which is in Toronto! Also suit was a type, I meant jacket. Only their samuelson jackets are at the 1500$ price point.



Oh I misread. It says Toronto on their website, but it's for their trunk show in which they will be staying in a Toronto hotel. I should visit them during that time.

And $1500 for a jacket only is not bad. I would pay that much for a Gabbana jacket on sale and that will be nowhere near the quality and uniqueness of the jacket from this brand.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Oh I misread. It says Toronto on their website, but it's for their trunk show in which they will be staying in a Toronto hotel. I should visit them during that time.
> 
> And $1500 for a jacket only is not bad. I would pay that much for a Gabbana jacket on sale and that will be nowhere near the quality and uniqueness of the jacket from this brand.



Pretty much. But D&G are the kings of casual luxe. http://store.dolcegabbana.com/ca/dolce-gabbana/leather-outerwear_cod59141387wi.html


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Is that a Dior document holder?



No, it's Prada in Daino leather. I was obsessed with document holders for a while three years ago and Dior Homme had a beautiful one but I couldn't get it in Canada. And then Prada stocked the Saffiano version which I had to get right away. I loved it so much that I got the Daino version as well so that I could have a very structured one, and a more casual one. Turns out I like the Daino one a lot more.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> No, it's Prada in Daino leather. I was obsessed with document holders for a while three years ago and Dior Homme had a beautiful one but I couldn't get it in Canada. And then Prada stocked the Saffiano version which I had to get right away. I loved it so much that I got the Daino version as well so that I could have a very structured one, and a more casual one. Turns out I like the Daino one a lot more.



Dior home really needs to be more easily accessible in Canada. It's super frustrating at times. Especially now with our horrendous exchange rate. :rain:


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Pretty much. But D&G are the kings of casual luxe. http://store.dolcegabbana.com/ca/dolce-gabbana/leather-outerwear_cod59141387wi.html



Nice leather jacket! I have one Dolce and Gabbana leather jacket and the leather is divinely soft, and fits like a dream!

Sigh...so many nice things. I've already spent so much during this seasonal sale that I haven't dared to venture into the Dolce and Gabbana boutique until my credit card cools off for a bit.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Dior home really needs to be more easily accessible in Canada. It's super frustrating at times. Especially now with our horrendous exchange rate. :rain:



Do tell. The Dior flagship that is supposedly in the works for Toronto has no update, and I'm guessing it's supposed to feature Dior Homme but everything is just a rumour for now. 

The Dior boutique is supposed to take the place of Pottery Barn and/or William Sonoma, but it's been months since that rumour arose and nothing has happened. In fact, even Hermes has confirmed that they will take part of that retail space for their new expanded boutique, but Dior has been hush on this entirely. Quite frustrating, especially since the Dior SAs in New York said that they have heard for sure that there is a Dior coming to Toronto very soon.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme jacket
Dior Homme Follow Me bag
Dior Homme degrade scarf
Dior VIII watch


Happy New Year guys!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme jacket
> 
> Dior Homme Follow Me bag
> 
> Dior Homme degrade scarf
> 
> Dior VIII watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year guys!!!




So stylish!  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> So stylish!  Happy New Year!!!



Thanks! Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme jacket
> 
> Dior Homme Follow Me bag
> 
> Dior Homme degrade scarf
> 
> Dior VIII watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year guys!!!




You look great!


----------



## averagejoe

oo_let_me_see said:


> You look great!



Thanks!


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme jacket
> Dior Homme Follow Me bag
> Dior Homme degrade scarf
> Dior VIII watch
> 
> 
> Happy New Year guys!!!


Amazingly chic Average Joe!  You are ringing in the new year with style!!  Happy New Year!


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Amazingly chic Average Joe!  You are ringing in the new year with style!!  Happy New Year!



Thank you very much! Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Homme Spring.Summer 2016 campaign has been released.

From WWD: http://wwd.com/media-news/advertisi...lly-vanderperre-team-dior-homme-ads-10305128/



> The Kris Van Assche and Willy Vanderperre partnership continues to evolve.
> 
> For the 10th time, the creative director of Dior Homme has teamed with the New York-based photographer. This season, the collaboration is focusing in on four men.
> 
> In this seasons campaign, the Dior man metamorphoses into Dior men  charismatic and distinctly individual, they playfully subvert the rules of masculine dress while at the same time upholding its traditions, Van Assche said.
> 
> This time around, the ads feature singer and lyricist Oliver Sim, actor Alain-Fabien Delon, artist Rinus Van de Velde and model Victor Nylander, who essentially play versions of themselves in the still images and accompanying film, Stranger in a Room. The film is named after a song of the same title by Jamie xx that also features the vocals of his xx bandmate, Sim.
> 
> Van Assche said the men were chosen because each character embraces qualities they are known for in their actual lives. We feel [they] embody something of the spirit of Dior Homme today. We wanted to create the idea of a Dior Homme world that has a dialogue with these men.
> 
> Vanderperre added that each man is respected for who he is as a person and in what they do; all of them have talents you would want to possess. At the same time, there is an easiness and elegance to all of them; they are very confident young men. We wanted other people to be invited into their worlds, too.
> 
> The featured song provided the musical structure for the film, according to the duo. Van Assche said that because Sim is singing on the track and appears in the film, it all felt quite complete and fitting. In the visuals we tried to get across the idea of a collection of contemporary artists garrets or a present day commune; a combination of the individual and the collective in a sense. There is an idea of isolated individuals and then a coming together as well  individual worlds making one Dior Homme world.
> 
> Van Assche said the men are all dressed in pieces from the summer collection that feels in keeping with their individual characters  something they might well wear themselves.
> 
> The film will be featured on a separate section of the Dior Web site beginning on Friday and the still images will be in a variety of print publications.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme accessories for Spring 2016


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme accessories for Spring 2016




Love the tricolour pouch!  Also that blue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (I'm sure you're noticing my love of blue by now lol)


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Love the tricolour pouch!  Also that blue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (I'm sure you're noticing my love of blue by now lol)



I love the tricolour too. Very well-coordinated.

And I'm enticed by blue bags too. I would actually love to own a blue leather bag. I have one pair of neutral blue Ferragamos that I have no bag to match with. They're not dark enough to be navy, nor light enough to be just blue. The perfect match was a reversible Valentino Rockstud tote for men that was on SSense on sale, but I was broke from getting 6 pairs of shoes, so I couldn't get it. Sigh...Oh well. I LOVED that bag but at ~$2600, it was too much for me to pay off given my other purchases.

How's your new Givenchy so far? Is it easy to match the blue?


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I love the tricolour too. Very well-coordinated.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm enticed by blue bags too. I would actually love to own a blue leather bag. I have one pair of neutral blue Ferragamos that I have no bag to match with. They're not dark enough to be navy, nor light enough to be just blue. The perfect match was a reversible Valentino Rockstud tote for men that was on SSense on sale, but I was broke from getting 6 pairs of shoes, so I couldn't get it. Sigh...Oh well. I LOVED that bag but at ~$2600, it was too much for me to pay off given my other purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> How's your new Givenchy so far? Is it easy to match the blue?




I'm enticed by blue, in general lol.

In total I have 6 or 7 blue bags of varying brands hah.

And it seems to me as though you are a shoe addict??


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I'm enticed by blue, in general lol.
> 
> In total I have 6 or 7 blue bags of varying brands hah.
> 
> And it seems to me as though you are a shoe addict??



Wow! You have a lot of blue bags! I thought it was just the Open Bar and Pandora.

Yeah, I'm a bit of a shoe addict. And I easily justify a shoe purchase because they're not as expensive as bags, and I could always use more in case the others wear out (which they hardly get a chance to because I have so many and don't actually wear them to work).


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You have a lot of blue bags! I thought it was just the Open Bar and Pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm a bit of a shoe addict. And I easily justify a shoe purchase because they're not as expensive as bags, and I could always use more in case the others wear out (which they hardly get a chance to because I have so many and don't actually wear them to work).




It kind of happened while I wasn't paying attention haha...

I have a Prada, a Philip Lim, a YSL and a couple of Marc by Marc Jacobs.  Yes I have a problem....

Why don't you wear your shoes to work??


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> It kind of happened while I wasn't paying attention haha...
> 
> I have a Prada, a Philip Lim, a YSL and a couple of Marc by Marc Jacobs.  Yes I have a problem....
> 
> Why don't you wear your shoes to work??



Sometimes chemicals in the lab get on the shoes, and damage them, so I don't wear anything nice.

There was a beautiful bi-colour Prada (light grey and neutral blue) at Holts 2 years ago. It went on markdown and disappeared. I wish I got that. I didn't like the shape of the bag too much as it was just a regular laptop/briefcase bag but the bicolour was stunning enough to make me want it.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Sometimes chemicals in the lab get on the shoes, and damage them, so I don't wear anything nice.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a beautiful bi-colour Prada (light grey and neutral blue) at Holts 2 years ago. It went on markdown and disappeared. I wish I got that. I didn't like the shape of the bag too much as it was just a regular laptop/briefcase bag but the bicolour was stunning enough to make me want it.




That makes perfect sense 

As for bags on markdown I've learned to not let anything go if you can't forget about it after a walk around the store!


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme accessories for Spring 2016


This blue color is amazing!!  Do you think they will make bags for women in this color for Spring 2016?  Or does Dior keep the colors different for the men's and women's seasonal collection?


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> That makes perfect sense
> 
> As for bags on markdown I've learned to not let anything go if you can't forget about it after a walk around the store!



It's too bad that I only start to think more about them after I leave the store. I have the sense to stop myself from spending when in the store (so I put the sale item back down, feeling that I don't "need" it), and then when I leave, I can't stop thinking about it. Sometimes it's too late by the time I go back.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> This blue color is amazing!!  Do you think they will make bags for women in this color for Spring 2016?  Or does Dior keep the colors different for the men's and women's seasonal collection?



Dior Homme and Dior Couture have different colours overall. Dior Homme tends to limit the use of colours, while Dior Couture seems to have an explosion of colours.


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Dior Homme and Dior Couture have different colours overall. Dior Homme tends to limit the use of colours, while Dior Couture seems to have an explosion of colours.


Thanks so much for the info!  So this would be a fairly unique release for Dior Homme then!  This could be your perfect blue bag


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  So this would be a fairly unique release for Dior Homme then!  This could be your perfect blue bag



Dior Homme has used more colour in their accessories recently. I hope that this "adventurism" eventually translates to the design of the bags themselves, which still look a bit "safe" to me. 

Brands like Givenchy, Fendi, and even Proenza Schouler have offered some truly unique men's pieces, but Dior Homme seems to be lacking in this area. So I think I'll pass on this briefcase bag.


----------



## antarctica

Hi!

Long time lurker. I normally spend most of my time looking at Loewe and Proenza bags but recently a Dior backpack caught my eye. I had never really paid much attention to Dior because I find the prices a little extreme, but this said backpack is around $1800-$2000 which I guess I am OK with.

What has your experience been with Dior Homme bags? Is the quality really there? Should I just take the plunge?

Thanks


----------



## fast runner

antarctica said:


> Hi!
> 
> What has your experience been with Dior Homme bags? Is the quality really there? Should I just take the plunge?



I own 8 Dior Homme bags and I have never had any issue with the quality. In fact the quality of leather and other materials used is very good. My favourite style and the one I use most often (starting from 2006!!!) is the Deville messenger bag. This bag is no longer produced unfortunately


----------



## averagejoe

antarctica said:


> Hi!
> 
> Long time lurker. I normally spend most of my time looking at Loewe and Proenza bags but recently a Dior backpack caught my eye. I had never really paid much attention to Dior because I find the prices a little extreme, but this said backpack is around $1800-$2000 which I guess I am OK with.
> 
> What has your experience been with Dior Homme bags? Is the quality really there? Should I just take the plunge?
> 
> Thanks





fast runner said:


> I own 8 Dior Homme bags and I have never had any issue with the quality. In fact the quality of leather and other materials used is very good. My favourite style and the one I use most often (starting from 2006!!!) is the Deville messenger bag. This bag is no longer produced unfortunately



I agree with fast-runner. My leather Dior Homme pieces have amazing quality and craftsmanship, and I still love my Deville pieces as they are so versatile and easy to use.

However, I want to add that if the backpack is made of the old monogram coated canvas (the non-shiny version), then it has a tendency of wearing easily at the corners and any high-friction points to reveal a brown cotton canvas underneath. 

The old coated canvas is literally a coated canvas: A cotton canvas with a surface sprayed/printed onto it. It is not as durable as LV monogram coated canvas. I was shocked to see my monogram pieces wear terribly. I have two Dior Homme monogram wallets that I rarely use now because I expected the canvas to be a lot more durable (like LV), but it wasn't at all, and wallets usually get heavy wear and tear.


----------



## antarctica

averagejoe said:


> I agree with fast-runner. My leather Dior Homme pieces have amazing quality and craftsmanship, and I still love my Deville pieces as they are so versatile and easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I want to add that if the backpack is made of the old monogram coated canvas (the non-shiny version), then it has a tendency of wearing easily at the corners and any high-friction points to reveal a brown cotton canvas underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> The old coated canvas is literally a coated canvas: A cotton canvas with a surface sprayed/printed onto it. It is not as durable as LV monogram coated canvas. I was shocked to see my monogram pieces wear terribly. I have two Dior Homme monogram wallets that I rarely use now because I expected the canvas to be a lot more durable (like LV), but it wasn't at all, and wallets usually get heavy wear and tear.




No, the backpacks are made of calfskin pebbled leather! 

Can you
Guys post some pics of your bags?

That would be great!

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

antarctica said:


> No, the backpacks are made of calfskin pebbled leather!
> 
> Can you
> Guys post some pics of your bags?
> 
> That would be great!
> 
> Thanks



I dug up my old pictures which I have posted here before. Surprisingly, I still have all of these bags.

My only more recent piece is the tote bag which is incredible pebbled leather, but the bag is really big and I hardly ever need to carry that much stuff, so I don't use it that often.

If the backpack is made of their thick luscious matte pebbled leather, then get it. It's a really luxurious leather.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I dug up my old pictures which I have posted here before. Surprisingly, I still have all of these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> My only more recent piece is the tote bag which is incredible pebbled leather, but the bag is really big and I hardly ever need to carry that much stuff, so I don't use it that often.
> 
> 
> 
> If the backpack is made of their thick luscious matte pebbled leather, then get it. It's a really luxurious leather.




[emoji7] great collection!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> [emoji7] great collection!



Thanks! I've been wanting to add more because, after all, Dior is my favourite brand, but nothing has truly caught my eye recently. Oh well...


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I've been wanting to add more because, after all, Dior is my favourite brand, but nothing has truly caught my eye recently. Oh well...




Where do you usually get your Dior Homme?


----------



## fast runner

Here is the portion of my bags )))


----------



## fast runner

I also have this travel bag, which in fact I use to go to the gym


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Where do you usually get your Dior Homme?



I used to get them at Holt Renfrew on Bloor St. and a store called Noir on Bloor St. which carried Dior Homme bags.

Noir went under a few years ago, and Holt Renfrew no longer carries Dior Homme.

Then it was Luisaviaroma and Bluefly, both of which now no longer sell Dior Homme they way they used to. Luisaviaroma seems to have discontinued stocking on Dior Homme so they are just selling what was left from before. Bluefly used to sell tons of brand new Dior merchandise (I think they used to get bags from Dior wholesale before), and then Dior changed to become more exclusive, and now Bluefly sells a mix of pre-owned Dior and very few new pieces.

Such a shame. Now I have nowhere to get Dior Homme except for when I travel to the US.


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> Here is the portion of my bags )))





fast runner said:


> I also have this travel bag, which in fact I use to go to the gym



OMG! You have a wonderful (and enviable) Dior Homme bag collection. I especially love your  olive green flap messenger.


----------



## fast runner

averagejoe said:


> OMG! You have a wonderful (and enviable) Dior Homme bag collection. I especially love your  olive green flap messenger.



Thanks averagejoe. The colour is among the reasons why I bought it ) The only downside of that bag is that the flap has no magnet or other type of closure. But that's not the biggest problem


----------



## fast runner

averagejoe said:


> I dug up my old pictures which I have posted here before. Surprisingly, I still have all of these bags.
> 
> My only more recent piece is the tote bag which is incredible pebbled leather, but the bag is really big and I hardly ever need to carry that much stuff, so I don't use it that often.
> 
> If the backpack is made of their thick luscious matte pebbled leather, then get it. It's a really luxurious leather.



You've got a nice collection too! Wish Dior could re-invent that Deville line, which in my opinion is the best of all times. On the other hand, we now own exclusive pieces ))


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> Thanks averagejoe. The colour is among the reasons why I bought it ) The only downside of that bag is that the flap has no magnet or other type of closure. But that's not the biggest problem



I used to think that was very important, but with experience, I now know that for leather this soft, you would be able to see the silhouette of the magnet from the front view of the bag. And as the leather softens more, the magnet may hold the flap up at a point that is no longer natural for the leather, causing the flap to look like the magnet is lifting the bottom of the flap too high.


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> You've got a nice collection too! Wish Dior could re-invent that Deville line, which in my opinion is the best of all times. On the other hand, we now own exclusive pieces ))



Thanks!

I totally agree! I think that they should have kept their Deville line as their iconic permanent line, like the Diorissimo or Lady Dior for the women's line. It is their best line ever made in my opinion.

It goes with everything casual, and the Deville duffel was the first Dior Homme bag that I became obsessed about. Then I saw on Eluxury years ago that there was a tote version as well, and I became obsessed with that too.


----------



## ujili

Wow. Now I'm interested in Dior Homme. I can't seem to find websites to buy them online. My nearest Dior Homme boutique is in NYC and I'm in Boston. Hmm.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Wow. Now I'm interested in Dior Homme. I can't seem to find websites to buy them online. My nearest Dior Homme boutique is in NYC and I'm in Boston. Hmm.



At least you're close. I'm nowhere near one at the moment. Hopefully one opens in Toronto soon.

Since you're close to NYC, a great place to get Dior Homme bags and clothes is the Dior outlet at Woodbury. Their bags are usually 30-50% off, and they have lots of ready to wear there too. I wish that I lived close to that.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> At least you're close. I'm nowhere near one at the moment. Hopefully one opens in Toronto soon.
> 
> Since you're close to NYC, a great place to get Dior Homme bags and clothes is the Dior outlet at Woodbury. Their bags are usually 30-50% off, and they have lots of ready to wear there too. I wish that I lived close to that.



I'm guessing it's all past season stuff but I just wanted to confirm that they don't have MFF merchandise. Might be worth a drive...


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> I'm guessing it's all past season stuff but I just wanted to confirm that they don't have MFF merchandise. Might be worth a drive...



By MFF, do you mean merchandise that is made for the outlet specifically? If so, I can assure you that Dior does not have any merchandise made only for the outlet. All outlet merchandise are pieces from prior seasons that were shipped from the boutiques. 

Dior has very few outlet locations. The only one in the US is Woodbury. 

You should call ahead of time to ask an SA to email you some pictures of their selection. It isn't worth the drive if you don't know what pieces are there at the time. I've only been to the outlet once and I walked out empty handed, because the selection was very small and none of the RTW that I wanted was in my size.


----------



## averagejoe

Actually, the piece that I wanted the most was a blazer made of sheer organza-like material, so the entire blazer was see-through. It was in size 52 only (one piece left) and I wanted that so badly, but that's not my size at all.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Actually, the piece that I wanted the most was a blazer made of sheer organza-like material, so the entire blazer was see-through. It was in size 52 only (one piece left) and I wanted that so badly, but that's not my size at all.



Just gotta get some pizza. 

Thanks for the detailed information Averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Just gotta get some pizza.
> 
> Thanks for the detailed information Averagejoe!



No problem!

 I rather not get the blazer if I had to gain all this weight to fit it. As Rick Owens said, 

"No outfit is going to make you look or feel as good as having a fit body."


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> At least you're close. I'm nowhere near one at the moment. Hopefully one opens in Toronto soon.
> 
> Since you're close to NYC, a great place to get Dior Homme bags and clothes is the Dior outlet at Woodbury. Their bags are usually 30-50% off, and they have lots of ready to wear there too. I wish that I lived close to that.



I've never been in a dior home boutique surprisingly although i saw a lot in Singapore as I travel there frequently. The black/white scheme kinda seemed cold to me and it was just too "manly" for my taste but I feel like more color is coming into the bags and now I'm interested.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> I've never been in a dior home boutique surprisingly although i saw a lot in Singapore as I travel there frequently. The black/white scheme kinda seemed cold to me and it was just too "manly" for my taste but I feel like more color is coming into the bags and now I'm interested.



I like Dior Homme RTW, not so much in terms of fit, but in terms of its sleek look. The bags are sometimes a hit and a miss for me. It's not so much the colour for me, as I love black and a lot of Dior Homme bags are black, but its the style of bag. They look too business-chic to me, and they tend to rely on classic men's bag shapes like briefcases and messenger bags.

The first Dior Homme boutique opened in Vancouver, Canada, in 2015. I hope that Toronto gets one soon.


----------



## fast runner

oh, Dior Homme is no longer limited to black and white. They offer a great variety of colours, especially for cruise and SS collections. And from my experience, it is always better to visit a boutique to see the clothes in person rather than buying online. This will allow you to see the quality of the materials and lots of details, which you may not notice when looking at the pictures. Also, you will always be able to adjust the fit when buying in the boutique. At least in Europe it is always free of charge


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> oh, Dior Homme is no longer limited to black and white. They offer a great variety of colours, especially for cruise and SS collections. And from my experience, it is always better to visit a boutique to see the clothes in person rather than buying online. This will allow you to see the quality of the materials and lots of details, which you may not notice when looking at the pictures. Also, you will always be able to adjust the fit when buying in the boutique. At least in Europe it is always free of charge



Good point! I know that alterations are free for Dior Homme in the US as well. An SA at the Dior Homme in SoHo informed me of this.


----------



## averagejoe

Images from Dior Facebook:


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I like Dior Homme RTW, not so much in terms of fit, but in terms of its sleek look. The bags are sometimes a hit and a miss for me. It's not so much the colour for me, as I love black and a lot of Dior Homme bags are black, but its the style of bag. They look too business-chic to me, and they tend to rely on classic men's bag shapes like briefcases and messenger bags.
> 
> The first Dior Homme boutique opened in Vancouver, Canada, in 2015. I hope that Toronto gets one soon.



I will definitely visit a Dior Homme boutique the next time i go to NYC.


----------



## cityboy340

ujili said:


> Wow. Now I'm interested in Dior Homme. I can't seem to find websites to buy them online. My nearest Dior Homme boutique is in NYC and I'm in Boston. Hmm.



I just moved to Boston and have been lamenting the lack of Dior Homme around here as well! I know there's one boutique on Newbury (can't remember the name) that carries it, BUT I heard from the Dior boutique in Copley that they can bring in pieces that you like to try on. I think it probably depends on how nice the SA is but I don't see why it would be any problem.


----------



## averagejoe

cityboy340 said:


> I just moved to Boston and have been lamenting the lack of Dior Homme around here as well! I know there's one boutique on Newbury (can't remember the name) that carries it, BUT I heard from the Dior boutique in Copley that they can bring in pieces that you like to try on. I think it probably depends on how nice the SA is but I don't see why it would be any problem.



Yes they can, but sometimes it's nice to just be able to see the piece on display first before asking an SA to transfer, because if I end up not buying it, then I won't have to feel like I wasted the SA's time.


----------



## cityboy340

averagejoe said:


> Yes they can, but sometimes it's nice to just be able to see the piece on display first before asking an SA to transfer, because if I end up not buying it, then I won't have to feel like I wasted the SA's time.



Oh I definitely know what you mean, it is a nice service, though, if there's no way to get to DH boutique. I'm just wondering why it's so difficult to find it anywhere honestly. Even the boutiques have relatively limited stock and it's not like any of the clothing is too outlandish to be successful (just the prices )


----------



## ujili

cityboy340 said:


> I just moved to Boston and have been lamenting the lack of Dior Homme around here as well! I know there's one boutique on Newbury (can't remember the name) that carries it, BUT I heard from the Dior boutique in Copley that they can bring in pieces that you like to try on. I think it probably depends on how nice the SA is but I don't see why it would be any problem.



Lol. i travel to new york frequently so ill just look there. That sounds like such a hassle and with winter right now I don't like going out too much.


----------



## averagejoe

cityboy340 said:


> Oh I definitely know what you mean, it is a nice service, though, if there's no way to get to DH boutique. I'm just wondering why it's so difficult to find it anywhere honestly. Even the boutiques have relatively limited stock and it's not like any of the clothing is too outlandish to be successful (just the prices )



I think it is the prices, but then again, their prices aren't much different from Fendi and Louis Vuitton, and both of those brands have RTW offerings in Toronto, but not Dior Homme.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Lol. i travel to new york frequently so ill just look there. That sounds like such a hassle and with winter right now I don't like going out too much.



New York has 2 Dior Homme boutiques, which can (combined) offer an impressive selection. Of the two locations, I like the Soho location more.

The Saks Fifth Avenue has some Dior Homme RTW and accessories as well, so I guess that makes three locations. Lucky New Yorkers.


----------



## averagejoe

For Fall 2016, Kris Van Assche presented a departure from his traditional sleek and clean aesthetic (some of the looks have a bit of a "Hedi Slimane" feel). The bags hail the return of the Dior Homme monogram, in an updated patchwork and gingham motif. 

Definitely one of the most interesting Dior Homme collections from Kris Van Assche.

The looks posted below don't showcase the collection well, but they are the pictures which feature bags.


----------



## averagejoe

One more look:


----------



## averagejoe

The clothes have a bit more of a mishmash feel to them, with more "vintage" details, like a gorgeous burnished aged leather top coat, and bow ties that resemble ribbons (which strangely remind me of Alessandro Michele although I don't think pussy bows are nearly the same. Dior Homme looks a lot more masculine). Together with some of Slimane's favourite toggle closures on the jackets, and the revisiting of the monogram, this collection reminds me of the days when Dior Homme was so exciting that I wanted almost every piece from each collection.


----------



## fast runner

I like this collection a lot! Very fresh compared to previous seasons. I especially liked the coats and some blazers. The colour palette is very beautiful and appropriate for fall-winter season. And indeed one of my first thoughts was that it sort of reminded me of Hedi Slimane days at Dior


----------



## Christofle

That red chequered hoodie is on my wish list!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> That red chequered hoodie is on my wish list!!!



It's an awesome piece! On my wish list as well!


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> I like this collection a lot! Very fresh compared to previous seasons. I especially liked the coats and some blazers. The colour palette is very beautiful and appropriate for fall-winter season. And indeed one of my first thoughts was that it sort of reminded me of Hedi Slimane days at Dior



I agree. The colour palette stays true to Dior Homme (red, black, and white) while adding a lot of variation on the red.


----------



## averagejoe

Here's a review from WWD:



> Kris Van Assche, who shuttered his 10-year-old signature label last year, poured a lot of himself into Dior Homme&#8217;s fall collection.
> 
> This is a good thing: His penchant for sporty and streetwear touches gave the collection a youthful spunk. The set of neon quarter pipes and a pummeling Nitzer Ebb soundtrack announced Van Assche&#8217;s dual themes of Nineties skateboard culture and Eighties New Wave.
> &#8220;I didn&#8217;t want the collection to be at all precious or uptight,&#8221; he said before the show, showing off borderline messy thread embroideries on suits and jeans that were meant to have that DIY look.
> 
> The tailoring, however, was tightly controlled &#8212; the two-button jackets slim through the arms and waist, and set off with pants that were either slim and tapered or radically wide like the ones ravers would wear.
> 
> The outerwear was outstanding and diverse, ranging from handsome, lightly quilted topcoats to a camel coat detailed like a perfecto. Worker-style jackets and parkas got the luxury treatment, done in lustrous cashmere, but with rugged details inside like storm taping and buffalo plaid linings. Checkered fabrics &#8212; seen across the European collections &#8212; were also used for belted coats and shirts galore.
> 
> While the collection was more &#8220;him&#8221; than ever, Van Assche said Mr. Dior is never far from his mind, or the clothes. The single black hoodie in the show bore a black-and-white rose &#8212; one of the founder&#8217;s fetish flowers &#8212; and his signature, which resembles an electrocardiogram. New Wave, indeed.



Source: http://wwd.com/runway/mens-fall-collections-2016/paris/dior-homme-collection/review/

I think "tightly controlled" (as mentioned in the article) is a way to describe Kris Van Assche's aesthetic, and at times in the past, there was too much control, as if he was trying too hard. This collection, on the other hand, was a beautiful balance between control and letting go. Well done indeed.

This is definitely one of my favourite collections from the new men's Fall 2016 RTW shows this month.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is a video of the collection:


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Here is a video of the collection:



Thanks for the link Averagejoe! Am I the only one that's getting a pretty strong Shaggy from Scooby Doo vibe from some of the outfits?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Thanks for the link Averagejoe! Am I the only one that's getting a pretty strong Shaggy from Scooby Doo vibe from some of the outfits?



Maybe it's the models' hair.

I had to Google who Shaggy was (not as familiar with Scooby Doo as I never really watched it). I don't see something similar from the pictures other than maybe some shaggy hair on the models, but then again I never watched the show so I probably wouldn't know the references.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Maybe it's the models' hair.
> 
> I had to Google who Shaggy was (not as familiar with Scooby Doo as I never really watched it). I don't see something similar from the pictures other than maybe some shaggy hair on the models, but then again I never watched the show so I probably wouldn't know the references.



The huge pants!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> The huge pants!



Oh. They only look boot cut in the Google pictures that I saw. 

Super voluminous pants are never flattering on anyone. I think they should belong only on the runway, and never on the streets.


----------



## averagejoe

The bags...


----------



## averagejoe

The accessories...


----------



## averagejoe

The details...

The knits feature "47" on them, which is quite interesting.


----------



## averagejoe

2 more pictures of the bags (from WWD):


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> New York has 2 Dior Homme boutiques, which can (combined) offer an impressive selection. Of the two locations, I like the Soho location more.
> 
> The Saks Fifth Avenue has some Dior Homme RTW and accessories as well, so I guess that makes three locations. Lucky New Yorkers.



I will keep this in mind. Fendi Mens look great this season too. So many nice things! and I just bought a new watch like a week ago so I'm a bit broke atm.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> I will keep this in mind. Fendi Mens look great this season too. So many nice things! and I just bought a new watch like a week ago so I'm a bit broke atm.



Ooo! What watch did you get?


----------



## antarctica

Guys!

Does anyone here have any info regarding the price in the us of any of the pieces here? I have no store near me and am rsally interested 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks


----------



## antarctica

Also, any online retailers?

Thxxx


----------



## averagejoe

antarctica said:


> Guys!
> 
> Does anyone here have any info regarding the price in the us of any of the pieces here? I have no store near me and am rsally interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255489
> View attachment 3255490
> View attachment 3255491
> View attachment 3255493
> 
> 
> Thanks



The Navy one is 300GBP.

The Sun Yellow is 200GBP.

Use a currency converter to determine the cost of it in your local currency. The converted rate should be very close to to the retail price in your currency.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/m...r-goods/navy-blue-leather-card-holder-6-16211

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/m...-goods/sun-yellow-leather-card-holder-6-22803



antarctica said:


> Also, any online retailers?
> 
> Thxxx



Luisaviaroma is an authorized Dior Homme seller, but it appears that they are phasing out the brand as they have not restocked on Dior Homme for the past 2 seasons (it could also be a result of Dior Homme becoming more exclusive where it is only offered in its boutiques and concessions).


----------



## antarctica

averagejoe said:


> The Navy one is 300GBP.
> 
> The Sun Yellow is 200GBP.
> 
> Use a currency converter to determine the cost of it in your local currency. The converted rate should be very close to to the retail price in your currency.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/m...r-goods/navy-blue-leather-card-holder-6-16211
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/m...-goods/sun-yellow-leather-card-holder-6-22803
> 
> 
> 
> Luisaviaroma is an authorized Dior Homme seller, but it appears that they are phasing out the brand as they have not restocked on Dior Homme for the past 2 seasons (it could also be a result of Dior Homme becoming more exclusive where it is only offered in its boutiques and concessions).



The EUR price are 220 (yellow) and 300 (blue).

For the blue, if I were to convert it from GBP it would be around $450 and for EUR it would be around $330 but I can't imagine it being cheaper in the US than UK. I guess ill just call a store lolol


----------



## averagejoe

antarctica said:


> The EUR price are 220 (yellow) and 300 (blue).
> 
> For the blue, if I were to convert it from GBP it would be around $450 and for EUR it would be around $330 but I can't imagine it being cheaper in the US than UK. I guess ill just call a store lolol



It works for Canadian dollars, but with American it may be different. 

For Canadians, the medium Lady Dior is priced at $5000. The GBP price is 2450GBP, which converts to $4900 CDN, which is close to the $5000 price.


----------



## antarctica

averagejoe said:


> It works for Canadian dollars, but with American it may be different.
> 
> 
> 
> For Canadians, the medium Lady Dior is priced at $5000. The GBP price is 2450GBP, which converts to $4900 CDN, which is close to the $5000 price.




Oh thats nice because you always have an idea of what things costs but prices are so skewed here


----------



## averagejoe

antarctica said:


> Oh thats nice because you always have an idea of what things costs but prices are so skewed here



The currency conversion only gives me a rough idea of how much it would cost if it were available in Canada. At the moment, the Canadian dollar is so low that the prices of everything here are higher than the US, UK, and Europe after conversion, and things will stay that way even if our dollar gets a modest boost. My salary hasn't increased but the prices of all imports have due to our poor economy here.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> The currency conversion only gives me a rough idea of how much it would cost if it were available in Canada. At the moment, the Canadian dollar is so low that the prices of everything here are higher than the US, UK, and Europe after conversion, and things will stay that way even if our dollar gets a modest boost. My salary hasn't increased but the prices of all imports have due to our poor economy here.




And then you add on the taxes [emoji31]


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> Ooo! What watch did you get?



I got a Breitling Navitimer 01  my fave watch by far. its for aviation.


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> I got a Breitling Navitimer 01  my fave watch by far. its for aviation.



Ooo! Congratulations! I love the details on the dials of Breitlings, which manage to fit a lot of information without looking cluttered or busy.


----------



## averagejoe

Used my old Dior Homme Deville tote today. I love its washed lambskin! It's so buttery soft!

Once again, I'm wearing my Dior VIII watch, which I love so dearly.


----------



## BevK

averagejoe said:


> Used my old Dior Homme Deville tote today. I love its washed lambskin! It's so buttery soft!
> 
> Once again, I'm wearing my Dior VIII watch, which I love so dearly.



Love your outfit!


----------



## averagejoe

BevK said:


> Love your outfit!



Thank you very much!


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> Used my old Dior Homme Deville tote today. I love its washed lambskin! It's so buttery soft!
> 
> Once again, I'm wearing my Dior VIII watch, which I love so dearly.



Your tote looks well preserved and your well coordinated outfit looks great! 

I think Yorkdale is having a Dior watch event on Feb 5....for those who are lusting after AJ's gorgeous watch.


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Your tote looks well preserved and your well coordinated outfit looks great!
> 
> I think Yorkdale is having a Dior watch event on Feb 5....for those who are lusting after AJ's gorgeous watch.



Thanks!

Oh my! Thank you for the update! I must check it out! 

Maybe that's why the Bloor St. Holts Dior watch selection was so small yesterday. Half of the watches were missing, so the display looked kind of sad with a lot of empty watch "pillows". Maybe they're transferring some of the pieces to Yorkdale for the event.

I'm glad Dior watches are now carried at Yorkdale as well. They were there during the holiday season of 2014, but they were temporary for the holidays. Now I think they are permanently there. The Birks there used to carry Dior watches too, but they no longer do (probably because Holts now carries them there). Only the Birks on Bloor St. carries them now.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Used my old Dior Homme Deville tote today. I love its washed lambskin! It's so buttery soft!
> 
> Once again, I'm wearing my Dior VIII watch, which I love so dearly.


Awesome Possum Emmy Rossum!

And now in English... Fab outfit AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Awesome Possum Emmy Rossum!
> 
> And now in English... Fab outfit AJ!





Thanks Prada Prince!


----------



## fast runner

Oh that Deville bag!! And your Gucci jacket!! Gucci actually produced it once again last year. The zippers are slightly different from the original one but the rest is the same


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> Oh that Deville bag!! And your Gucci jacket!! Gucci actually produced it once again last year. The zippers are slightly different from the original one but the rest is the same



Good eye! You recognized that it was Gucci!

This leather jacket is one of my favourite leather jacket designs. I'm glad that Gucci is producing it again.


----------



## fast runner

I have the same actually )) It was a big hit almost 10 years ago! Remember chosing between Dior Homme leather bomber and this one. And finally got Gucci because the leather was much softer, the style more interesting and in fact it was slightly cheaper than Dior. Still keep it as it an amazing piece


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> I have the same actually )) It was a big hit almost 10 years ago! Remember chosing between Dior Homme leather bomber and this one. And finally got Gucci because the leather was much softer, the style more interesting and in fact it was slightly cheaper than Dior. Still keep it as it an amazing piece



Yes I remember when the jacket was worn by a bunch of celebrities. I've had the jacket for over 7 years now at least, and I LOVE it. I chose between the brown aged leather version (of the same style) and this one, and I ended up with this one because the shiny leather looks edgy, which I like. The brown one looks beautifully vintage, but it would be hard to match stuff in my wardrobe as I prefer black most of the time. Plus the leather on the brown version was a bit more stiff as it felt thicker.


----------



## averagejoe

More images of the Dior Homme Spring 2016 campaign:


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...did you get Gris Dior in grained calfskin with a lacquered lock?
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you get something with gold hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see!




Haha, I wish! Although Gris Dior is my favourite Dior shade, they didn't make it in the large Diorama, which is the one I got. 

Alright, shan't draw it out any longer... 

View attachment 3268285


I got the large Diorama in grained calfskin with pale gold hardware. Absolutely fell in love with the gold hardware. 

I was debating between the very dark green with silver hardware and this black with gold, and the black won in the end! Even though it did take me a long time to decide!


----------



## Prada Prince

Thanks everyone! 

Wearing it out for the first time today  

View attachment 3272132


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Haha, I wish! Although Gris Dior is my favourite Dior shade, they didn't make it in the large Diorama, which is the one I got.
> 
> Alright, shan't draw it out any longer...
> 
> View attachment 3268285
> 
> 
> I got the large Diorama in grained calfskin with pale gold hardware. Absolutely fell in love with the gold hardware.
> 
> I was debating between the very dark green with silver hardware and this black with gold, and the black won in the end! Even though it did take me a long time to decide!





Prada Prince said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Wearing it out for the first time today
> 
> View attachment 3272132



I hope you don't mind me copying your posts here as well.


----------



## Prada Prince

Can't help snapping pics carrying my Diorama, haha...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Can't help snapping pics carrying my Diorama, haha...
> 
> View attachment 3272328



I LOVE your Diorama. The GHW option is the best!!! Perfectly matched with your shoes, too.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE your Diorama. The GHW option is the best!!! Perfectly matched with your shoes, too.




Haha thanks! Already thinking about what to wear tomorrow, vainly thinking I should carry a different bag, but I think I'm fighting a losing battle...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Haha thanks! Already thinking about what to wear tomorrow, vainly thinking I should carry a different bag, but I think I'm fighting a losing battle...



Definitely wear the Diorama! Once I decide to keep something (or if it's final sale), I try my best to wear it as often because I usually am smitten by it, and I also want to justify whatever price I paid by using it as much as possible.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Definitely wear the Diorama! Once I decide to keep something (or if it's final sale), I try my best to wear it as often because I usually am smitten by it, and I also want to justify whatever price I paid by using it as much as possible.




Duly noted!


----------



## Prada Prince

As instructed by AJ, day 2 with the Diorama...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> As instructed by AJ, day 2 with the Diorama...
> 
> View attachment 3274306



 Your Diorama is in the perfect size for you. I absolutely adore it!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Your Diorama is in the perfect size for you. I absolutely adore it!




Thanks AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme's latest ads are by Karl Lagerfeld, and features Lagerfeld's muse Baptiste Giabiconi.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Homme will release its first ad campaign for a pre-collection this April featuring Robert Pattinson.

From WWD:


> PATTINSONS DOUBLE DUTY: Dior Homme was so enamored with Robert Pattinson as the face of its fragrance that the company is now using the Twilight actor in its apparel ads as well.
> 
> And it has turned to its creative director, Karl Lagerfeld, to shoot Pattinson for the fall pre-collection ads that will be released on April 1. Dior Homme offers four collections a year: spring, summer, fall and winter with the spring and fall lines being pre-collections.
> 
> We approached Robert Pattinson for the Dior Homme autumn 2016 campaign, said Sidney Toledano, chief executive officer of Christian Dior Couture. He was already the face of the Dior Homme Fragrance and he was thrilled to be also the face for fashion. When we told him that Karl Lagerfeld was going to shoot the campaign, Robert was even more enthusiastic and indeed, the campaign is perfectly reflecting the spirit of Dior Homme.
> 
> Pattinsons first fragrance campaign was in June 2013.
> 
> This is the first time the company is actually doing a print campaign for a pre-collection. In January, the company revealed images from its spring mens campaign that were shot by Willy Vanderperre in collaboration with Kris Van Assche, the creative director of Dior Homme. Those ads featured lesser-known names: singer and lyricist Oliver Sim, actor Alain-Fabien Delon, artist Rinus Van de Velde and model Victor Nylander.
> 
> The Pattinson ads will run worldwide in print magazines including Esquires Big Black Book, GQ and Robb Report, as well as outdoors, in window displays and online.


----------



## soramillay

Seriously, where does Karl get all the energy to run two houses and then shoot campaigns for a rival house? Maybe he has more in common with Twilight than we think


----------



## averagejoe

soramillay said:


> Seriously, where does Karl get all the energy to run two houses and then shoot campaigns for a rival house? Maybe he has more in common with Twilight than we think





Karl really amazes me! Chanel, Fendi, Dior Homme, and his own line, plus numerous other projects. While a lot of designers are complaining about the amount of work they have to do, Karl just keeps going and going.


----------



## averagejoe

More images from the Robert Pattinson ad campaign


----------



## averagejoe

Behind-the-scenes photos of the Robert Pattinson campaign lensed by Karl Lagerfeld:


----------



## hoching_yiu

Just wanna share how excited I am to get my hands on my very first Dior bag ever!! It's a large DIOREVER in black!! I feel so incredibly special to buy it from the first ever Dior store as well on Av Montaigne!

I have to say thanks for that flap a pickpocket couldn't reach into my bag in metro and I noticed her just in time then she ran away. The handles kinda blocked the flap to be fully opened so... Just need to be extra careful in Paris!!! Here is my mod pic lol don't laugh lol


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Just wanna share how excited I am to get my hands on my very first Dior bag ever!! It's a large DIOREVER in black!! I feel so incredibly special to buy it from the first ever Dior store as well on Av Montaigne!
> 
> I have to say thanks for that flap a pickpocket couldn't reach into my bag in metro and I noticed her just in time then she ran away. The handles kinda blocked the flap to be fully opened so... Just need to be extra careful in Paris!!! Here is my mod pic lol don't laugh lol



Sorry I had to copy your cool modelling pic here as well, so that guys going through this thread can drool over your bag.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I had to copy your cool modelling pic here as well, so that guys going through this thread can drool over your bag.



My absolute pleasure!! Finally I could join this lovely Dior Dudes family lol
Will post some more mod pics soon wakaka


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Will post some more mod pics soon wakaka



 Yes PLEASE!!!!


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Yes PLEASE!!!!



With the flap open this time


----------



## hoching_yiu

One more close up with the flap close:


----------



## Prada Prince

Black grained large Diorama with champagne gold hardware...


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> One more close up with the flap close:



Thanks for posting your wonderful modelling pics here as well!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Black grained large Diorama with champagne gold hardware...
> 
> View attachment 3307110



 Stunning


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Stunning


Kind as always! Thanks AJ!


----------



## Prada Prince

Angelian said:


> popcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> A wallet to match your beautiful Diorama?




Haha nope. But it was to match the Diorama in a sense...

View attachment 3337404


I got the Diorosphere bracelet in champagne gold!  

Fell in love with it when I saw it online, and it didn't disappoint when I saw it in person...


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Lucky you! It's stunning! I'm a sucker for chain bracelets.
> 
> The attention to detail is remarkable. Not only is the logo done on silver-tone metal, the logo itself is darkened, giving it a beautiful contrast.







Angelian said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous, was eyeing the silver one just a few hours ago on the website, congrats! Please post some modeling pics!!




Thanks! 

At first I was keener on the one that J.Law was modeling in the campaign, but decided that this one was more interesting with the interplay of different chain styles in one bracelet. And of course, the champagne gold was the clincher!! 

View attachment 3337651


----------



## averagejoe

Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.

(please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).



Omg looking so sharp and handsome!!
It must be your biceps making your sleeves so wrinkle it's totally fine lol wahahahahha


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).




Looking sharp!! [emoji154]


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).




Looking great as always!


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).




You look great!


----------



## BevK

Looking great AJ! Really love how you can dress up or down with the watch


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Omg looking so sharp and handsome!!
> It must be your biceps making your sleeves so wrinkle it's totally fine lol wahahahahha



Thanks! 



hightea_xx said:


> Looking sharp!! [emoji154]





Prada Prince said:


> Looking great as always!





liznaj said:


> You look great!





BevK said:


> Looking great AJ! Really love how you can dress up or down with the watch



Thanks guys!!! I really do love the versatility of the watch. The general shape is on the sporty side with details that make it elegant and dressy so it's perfect for practically every occasion


----------



## Angelian

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).



Wow AJ, now that's how a man should look in a suit, head to toe perfection! Also love that black ring!


----------



## Willowbarb

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).



You look absolutely great! I love the way you've put it all together; there are professional stylists who couldn't compete with you. 

I've lived in central London for many years, and I'm used to seeing photo sessions for big name designers; you really have nailed it. Many congratulations, and thank you for sharing: :urock:


----------



## averagejoe

Angelian said:


> Wow AJ, now that's how a man should look in a suit, head to toe perfection! Also love that black ring!



Thank you very much! The ring is the LV Clous platinum and ceramic ring 



Willowbarb said:


> You look absolutely great! I love the way you've put it all together; there are professional stylists who couldn't compete with you.
> 
> I've lived in central London for many years, and I'm used to seeing photo sessions for big name designers; you really have nailed it. Many congratulations, and thank you for sharing: :urock:



You're too kind ! Thank you very much!


----------



## candiesgirl408

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).




You look quite dashing! I wish my significant other would dress as sharply as you lol. I guess the lazy life for him XD


----------



## averagejoe

candiesgirl408 said:


> You look quite dashing! I wish my significant other would dress as sharply as you lol. I guess the lazy life for him XD



Thank you very much!

Maybe your significant other is going for the "effortless" look which is quite "in" actually.


----------



## hightea_xx

Diorama


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Diorama



I copied your post here as well


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I copied your post here as well




Thanks!! [emoji10]


----------



## stylevialauren

averagejoe said:


> Attended a formal event with my Dior Homme bow tie w/ white satin detail and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.
> 
> (please excuse the wrinkling on one arm of my suit. I had already worn it all evening prior to the photo and when trying to show my watch on my wrist, I didn't realize that I had wrinkled the sleeve that much).




Wow Joe!!! Just WOW! You look amazing


----------



## stylevialauren

hightea_xx said:


> Diorama




Love the mod shots!!! You look great


----------



## averagejoe

stylevialauren said:


> Wow Joe!!! Just WOW! You look amazing



Thank you very much!


----------



## hightea_xx

Day off shopping vibes [emoji41][emoji254][emoji147]


----------



## Prada Prince

Loving my Diorosphere bracelet...


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Day off shopping vibes [emoji41][emoji254][emoji147]
> 
> View attachment 3372468
> View attachment 3372472



Lovely colour! Very well-coordinated!


----------



## averagejoe

prada prince said:


> loving my diorosphere bracelet...



i love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> i love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

hightea_xx said:


> Day off shopping vibes [emoji41][emoji254][emoji147]
> 
> View attachment 3372468
> View attachment 3372472



Liking this relaxed beach-look combined with a structured bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Lovely colour! Very well-coordinated!





Christofle said:


> Liking this relaxed beach-look combined with a structured bag.




Thanks everyone!  My off duty look is definitely hobo inspired lol!


----------



## hightea_xx

Day trip down to MTL and my happy place!  Another hobo inspired look lol


----------



## honey

Ohhh I love the grey!!!! Looks fantastic on you Hightea!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Day trip down to MTL and my happy place!  Another hobo inspired look lol
> 
> View attachment 3391087



Great summer look! 

My new happy place is the Saks Fifth Avenue Dior concession in Toronto. It is SOOOOOO nice. Have you been there before? The layout is similar to the MTL Dior but there are so many mirrors in this one that it resembles a modern fairy-tale version of the Hall of Mirrors in Versailles!


----------



## hightea_xx

honey said:


> Ohhh I love the grey!!!! Looks fantastic on you Hightea!



Thanks!  I'm absolutely in love even a month later [emoji173]️



averagejoe said:


> Great summer look!
> 
> My new happy place is the Saks Fifth Avenue Dior concession in Toronto. It is SOOOOOO nice. Have you been there before? The layout is similar to the MTL Dior but there are so many mirrors in this one that it resembles a modern fairy-tale version of the Hall of Mirrors in Versailles!



I haven't been yet but I want to go!  I want to see the Saks!!  However I'm salty never in Toronto anymore...

I did just google some images it looks exactly like the MTL concession!  They have the same mirror panelling and the layout is the same as well!  I wonder what the new concession when they move Holts MTL from its current space to the Ogilvy's building in 2018!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I haven't been yet but I want to go!  I want to see the Saks!!  However I'm salty never in Toronto anymore...
> 
> I did just google some images it looks exactly like the MTL concession!  They have the same mirror panelling and the layout is the same as well!  I wonder what the new concession when they move Holts MTL from its current space to the Ogilvy's building in 2018!



Hopefully by then Toronto will already have it's own flagship Dior boutique. The William Sonoma and Pottery Barn site was supposed to be closed for Hermes and at least one more designer (it's rumoured to be Dior) last year but nothing has happened although the Hermes site has already been confirmed. I wonder why they are so slow. 

The new Ogilvy may see an even bigger Dior concession. I can't wait to see how it will turn out.


----------



## hightea_xx

My little (growing) collection!  Not pictured my grey Panarea tote and the other nicknacks (key rings, bag charms, SLGs).

View attachment 3396149


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> My little (growing) collection!  Not pictured my grey Panarea tote and the other nicknacks (key rings, bag charms, SLGs).
> 
> View attachment 3396149



WOW! Those leather charms go PERFECTLY with your Open Bar. I haven't seen this combination on those charms before. I've just seen the red/yellow ones and the grey ones (I don't recall what the grey combination was exactly).


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Those leather charms go PERFECTLY with your Open Bar. I haven't seen this combination on those charms before. I've just seen the red/yellow ones and the grey ones (I don't recall what the grey combination was exactly).



Thanks!  I totally didn't even realize I thought it was a color way I saw online I was so entranced when I saw it [emoji102]

Close up shot for better views! 




PS Happy Canada Day!


----------



## MrGoyard

I love my Dior Reflected sunglasses!


----------



## MrGoyard

hightea_xx said:


> Day trip down to MTL and my happy place!  Another hobo inspired look lol
> 
> View attachment 3391087


 Love it, you rock it!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks!  I totally didn't even realize I thought it was a color way I saw online I was so entranced when I saw it [emoji102]
> 
> Close up shot for better views!
> 
> View attachment 3397091
> 
> 
> PS Happy Canada Day!



Absolutely loving them! Best colour combination for them in my opinion. And Happy Canada Day to you as well! 



MrVuitton said:


> I love my Dior Reflected sunglasses!



Ooo! They look so nice in all-black!


----------



## averagejoe

Fusto on my Dior Homme Deville washed lambskin tote bag


----------



## hightea_xx

MrGoyard said:


> Love it, you rock it!



Thanks!!



averagejoe said:


> Fusto on my Dior Homme Deville washed lambskin tote bag
> View attachment 3398907



Great combination!


----------



## Angelian

hightea_xx said:


> My little (growing) collection!  Not pictured my grey Panarea tote and the other nicknacks (key rings, bag charms, SLGs).
> 
> View attachment 3396149



Love all of your bags! Please don't hold back and also show us a pic of your Dior nicknacks! 



MrGoyard said:


> I love my Dior Reflected sunglasses!



Beautiful sunnies, great in all black!



averagejoe said:


> Fusto on my Dior Homme Deville washed lambskin tote bag
> View attachment 3398907



Love your buggie Fusto, what a fierce look he has! If looks could kill...


----------



## MonsieurMode

I know that many of the boys on here eyed this tote when it was new. It's $500 now. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/dior/black-leather-weekend-bag-dior-2436620.shtml


----------



## averagejoe

MonsieurMode said:


> I know that many of the boys on here eyed this tote when it was new. It's $500 now.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/dior/black-leather-weekend-bag-dior-2436620.shtml



Thanks for sharing! I have the bag and it's great (I love the thick leather!), except it is HUGE and almost touches the ground when I hand-carry it (I have to raise it a bit just to prevent it from actually scraping the pavement). For anyone planning on getting it, it may be good to know that it is much larger than a lot of other men's bags. The price of $500 is amazing!


----------



## MonsieurMode

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for sharing! I have the bag and it's great (I love the thick leather!), except it is HUGE and almost touches the ground when I hand-carry it (I have to raise it a bit just to prevent it from actually scraping the pavement). For anyone planning on getting it, it may be good to know that it is much larger than a lot of other men's bags. The price of $500 is amazing!



I've always wanted a Celine Cabas... but I'm terribly tough on my bags, and I know what those look like after being schlepped around. This seemed a handsome alternative. I'm trying to decide if the one for sale is too flimsy, though.

Is the inside pocket removable?


----------



## averagejoe

MonsieurMode said:


> I've always wanted a Celine Cabas... but I'm terribly tough on my bags, and I know what those look like after being schlepped around. This seemed a handsome alternative. I'm trying to decide if the one for sale is too flimsy, though.
> 
> Is the inside pocket removable?


I actually got a Celine Cabas first (it was the vertical gusseted cabas) and the leather was so thin that I ended up selling it. Anytime I put anything into the Cabas, the bottom started to sag out and warp the shape of the bag. 

The Dior Homme bag has nice thick leather and the bottom is reinforced to prevent sagging. The interior pouch is detachable. Finally, the fact that it is used means softening of the leather which is a great thing in my opinion, as this bag is essentially a large plastic shopping bag that is made of leather instead (so it is meant to be flimsy).


----------



## averagejoe

I used my tote today. Here it is with Fusto.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about today


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about today
> 
> View attachment 3406173



Incroyable! I had to copy it here as well for us guys following this thread


----------



## Mimi_09

hightea_xx said:


> Day off shopping vibes [emoji41][emoji254][emoji147]
> 
> View attachment 3372468
> View attachment 3372472


Love the color, beautiful and very classy!


----------



## hightea_xx

Not mine but stumbled into the new Diorama Flap on Instagram on this lovely gent bhurissthin_the_reals!  Love his style too totally my vibe (relaxed with a fab bag haha).  I just had to share!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Not mine but stumbled into the new Diorama Flap on Instagram on this lovely gent bhurissthin_the_reals!  Love his style too totally my vibe (relaxed with a fab bag haha).  I just had to share!
> 
> View attachment 3409388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409385



Looks nice on him. The strap could be replaced with something else (from a different brand, even) to make it longer for taller people because it is detachable anyway.


----------



## Prada Prince

Carried out my Diorama for dinner tonight in Chelsea...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Carried out my Diorama for dinner tonight in Chelsea...
> 
> View attachment 3433095



So nice. Once again, the size is perfect!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> So nice. Once again, the size is perfect!



Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

I posted this in the Gucci Men's Club thread but also wanted to share it here, once again with my beloved *Dior VIII* watch.

Shoes, belt, tie, bag - Gucci
Shirt - Tom Ford (I LOVE the metal bar at the collar. It actually serves an unexpected practical purpose as well. Did not have to adjust the knot of my tie, not even once, unlike when I wear other shirts where the tie knot seems to descend throughout the day/night).


----------



## soramillay

averagejoe said:


> I posted this in the Gucci Men's Club thread but also wanted to share it here, once again with my beloved *Dior VIII* watch.
> 
> Shoes, belt, tie, bag - Gucci
> Shirt - Tom Ford (I LOVE the metal bar at the collar. It actually serves an unexpected practical purpose as well. Did not have to adjust the knot of my tie, not even once, unlike when I wear other shirts where the tie knot seems to descend throughout the day/night).



You look fantastic AJ! Love the dark blue and tan ensemble, and especially the braided strap of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

soramillay said:


> You look fantastic AJ! Love the dark blue and tan ensemble, and especially the braided strap of the bag.


Thank you very much


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> I posted this in the Gucci Men's Club thread but also wanted to share it here, once again with my beloved *Dior VIII* watch.
> 
> Shoes, belt, tie, bag - Gucci
> Shirt - Tom Ford (I LOVE the metal bar at the collar. It actually serves an unexpected practical purpose as well. Did not have to adjust the knot of my tie, not even once, unlike when I wear other shirts where the tie knot seems to descend throughout the day/night).


Everagejoe, I thinm you r way above average. I wish my husband likes to dress up like you. I would be so happy shopping for him.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Everagejoe, I thinm you r way above average. I wish my husband likes to dress up like you. I would be so happy shopping for him.


Aww thank you!

I think that the confidence that we feel when we wear certain outfits is a good driving force for appreciating dressing up. Sometimes it takes a pair of perfectly fitted jeans or a tailored jacket to make us go "Whoa! Didn't know clothes could do that" which can start us down this path.


----------



## hightea_xx

More shopping vibes!

Fall is in the air...


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> More shopping vibes!
> 
> Fall is in the air...
> 
> View attachment 3475044


Nice!!!


----------



## danny123

averagejoe said:


> I posted this in the Gucci Men's Club thread but also wanted to share it here, once again with my beloved *Dior VIII* watch.
> 
> Shoes, belt, tie, bag - Gucci
> Shirt - Tom Ford (I LOVE the metal bar at the collar. It actually serves an unexpected practical purpose as well. Did not have to adjust the knot of my tie, not even once, unlike when I wear other shirts where the tie knot seems to descend throughout the day/night).


You always look so dapper in the photos you post. Such good style!


hightea_xx said:


> More shopping vibes!
> 
> Fall is in the air...
> 
> View attachment 3475044


Love your bag, and it goes so well with your outfit!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Handsome much averagejoe?! [emoji7]


----------



## hightea_xx

First fall change room selfie!




I seriously love my Diorama so perfect for running errands and being out and about!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> First fall change room selfie!
> 
> View attachment 3489858
> 
> 
> I seriously love my Diorama so perfect for running errands and being out and about!!


I love it too!

I'm also really loving the Diorama Satchel at the moment. It's a really wonderful bag.


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> First fall change room selfie!
> 
> View attachment 3489858
> 
> 
> I seriously love my Diorama so perfect for running errands and being out and about!!



Love it. Is this the large size?


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> Love it. Is this the large size?



Thanks!  This is the medium size actually, the perfect size imo.  The large can be a by over whelming as a cross body because it can be a bit wide (though I think it would be chic off the shoulder)


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks!  This is the medium size actually, the perfect size imo.  The large can be a by over whelming as a cross body because it can be a bit wide (though I think it would be chic off the shoulder)



Thanks! I'll have to try both medium and large next time I'm in Dior. But I do love the style.


----------



## incoralblue

A super tempting pic from my SA. Large Diorama in grained calfskin. Needless to say, I need this.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3493627
> 
> 
> A super tempting pic from my SA. Large Diorama in grained calfskin. Needless to say, I need this.



Gorgeous! The large size will look great as a guy's bag!


----------



## averagejoe

The following are some of the nicest Dior Homme ads I've seen!

From DiorMag:


> It's night time in Paris. And, in a series of black and white shots evoking the atmosphere of film noir, Robert Pattinson is captured by Karl Lagerfeld’s camera. In a biker jacket or a tuxedo, a classic suit or one embroidered with lily-of-the-valley motifs, the actor and Dior Homme muse sports the timeless and yet unmistakably modern key pieces from the spring 2017 collection by Creative Director Kris Van Assche.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

averagejoe said:


> I posted this in the Gucci Men's Club thread but also wanted to share it here, once again with my beloved *Dior VIII* watch.
> 
> Shoes, belt, tie, bag - Gucci
> Shirt - Tom Ford (I LOVE the metal bar at the collar. It actually serves an unexpected practical purpose as well. Did not have to adjust the knot of my tie, not even once, unlike when I wear other shirts where the tie knot seems to descend throughout the day/night).



Nothing that average about you  Where can I find a man who knows how to dress well... 

I like wearing those Tom Ford shirts too! But I usually don't wear a tie with it though. I like wearing it in a casual preppy manner to give of that edgy look to it...


----------



## averagejoe

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Nothing that average about you  Where can I find a man who knows how to dress well...
> 
> I like wearing those Tom Ford shirts too! But I usually don't wear a tie with it though. I like wearing it in a casual preppy manner to give of that edgy look to it...


Thanks!  I haven't tried wearing it without a tie before. I'll try that next time I dress up and see what how it looks on me.


----------



## hoching_yiu

More updates and mod pics for my fav bag Diorever  hope you guys enjoy them as much as i do!!


----------



## hoching_yiu

More


----------



## hoching_yiu

One more haha


----------



## michi_chi

hoching_yiu said:


> More updates and mod pics for my fav bag Diorever  hope you guys enjoy them as much as i do!!



wow, I like how you've worked the Diorever as a satchel, thanks for sharing! I love seeing how men style the Dior bags, some of them really are versatile and work for both men and women! Probably because it's aimed at women, I didn't really think how it would work with men. Maybe I'm biased, but I think it's more you stylish guys on this forum that knows how to style the bags


----------



## hoching_yiu

michi_chi said:


> wow, I like how you've worked the Diorever as a satchel, thanks for sharing! I love seeing how men style the Dior bags, some of them really are versatile and work for both men and women! Probably because it's aimed at women, I didn't really think how it would work with men. Maybe I'm biased, but I think it's more you stylish guys on this forum that knows how to style the bags


Thank you so much for your kind words!! I think Diorever in large size really suits men!! You can really dress it up or use it in a casual way! I honestly think it looks like a briefcase with the flap closed haha


----------



## michi_chi

hoching_yiu said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words!! I think Diorever in large size really suits men!! You can really dress it up or use it in a casual way! I honestly think it looks like a briefcase with the flap closed haha



my thoughts exactly about the Diorever in your photos


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> More updates and mod pics for my fav bag Diorever  hope you guys enjoy them as much as i do!!


Really glad to hear that it's your favourite bag! Really tempting for me. I've longed for a Dior bag that is unisex and this one seems perfect.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing one of my favourite bags in my collection out for dinner, the large Diorama in noir grained calfskin with champagne gold hardware, accessorised with a Chloe Alphabet charm...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing one of my favourite bags in my collection out for dinner, the large Diorama in noir grained calfskin with champagne gold hardware, accessorised with a Chloe Alphabet charm...
> 
> View attachment 3526972


Nice!


----------



## hightea_xx

A little pick-me-up slash early Christmas present to myself after what has been a bit of a nightmare-ish couple of months at work...!  On the fly reveal as I am currently driving back home from Montreal [emoji87]










Diorissimo voyageur wallet in navy and...  I forget the interior colours official name but it is a lovely coral pink!

I kept looking at other options but I could not pass up this beauty for the color, the taurillon leather and the number of card slots.  I feel like it is a style they are discontinuing as well as there weren't any other color options!


----------



## Angelian

hightea_xx said:


> A little pick-me-up slash early Christmas present to myself after what has been a bit of a nightmare-ish couple of months at work...!  On the fly reveal as I am currently driving back home from Montreal [emoji87]
> 
> View attachment 3535105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535107
> 
> 
> Diorissimo voyageur wallet in navy and...  I forget the interior colours official name but it is a lovely coral pink!
> 
> I kept looking at other options but I could not pass up this beauty for the color, the taurillon leather and the number of card slots.  I feel like it is a style they are discontinuing as well as there weren't any other color options!



Beautiful, congrats! Please show us some pics of the inside as well!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> A little pick-me-up slash early Christmas present to myself after what has been a bit of a nightmare-ish couple of months at work...!  On the fly reveal as I am currently driving back home from Montreal [emoji87]
> 
> View attachment 3535105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535107
> 
> 
> Diorissimo voyageur wallet in navy and...  I forget the interior colours official name but it is a lovely coral pink!
> 
> I kept looking at other options but I could not pass up this beauty for the color, the taurillon leather and the number of card slots.  I feel like it is a style they are discontinuing as well as there weren't any other color options!


Absolutely beautiful! I hope they aren't discontinuing this but I guess they have limited production of it.


----------



## hightea_xx

Angelian said:


> Beautiful, congrats! Please show us some pics of the inside as well!






View attachment 3535462


I couldn't wait to start using it hehe!

A pic of my growing SLG collection...!









averagejoe said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I hope they aren't discontinuing this but I guess they have limited production of it.



Yes I wanted to see what other colours might be floating around but luckily this color way was up my alley!  I saw the meteorite grey in the long envolee wallet but I didn't like compartments...  it would have been a nice change in terms of colours for my SLGs


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 3535443
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535462
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait to start using it hehe!
> 
> A pic of my growing SLG collection...!
> 
> View attachment 3535450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I wanted to see what other colours might be floating around but luckily this color way was up my alley!  I saw the meteorite grey in the long envolee wallet but I didn't like compartments...  it would have been a nice change in terms of colours for my SLGs


You've got quite a collection of Dior small leather goods. I'm loving everything there!


----------



## Aelfaerie

hightea_xx said:


> A little pick-me-up slash early Christmas present to myself after what has been a bit of a nightmare-ish couple of months at work...!  On the fly reveal as I am currently driving back home from Montreal [emoji87]
> 
> View attachment 3535105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535107
> 
> 
> Diorissimo voyageur wallet in navy and...  I forget the interior colours official name but it is a lovely coral pink!
> 
> I kept looking at other options but I could not pass up this beauty for the color, the taurillon leather and the number of card slots.  I feel like it is a style they are discontinuing as well as there weren't any other color options!


Unfortunately they are discontinuing this wallet, as they are discontinuing the Diorissimo. My SA confirmed it when I went in looking for more colors.


----------



## Prada Prince

Just added to my Dior accessory collection with my latest purchase... a Lucky Dior pendant...


----------



## Prada Prince

Whoops forgot the actual correct attachment...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Whoops forgot the actual correct attachment...
> 
> View attachment 3538022


Very cute!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Loving my Lucky Dior necklace... [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Loving my Lucky Dior necklace... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3545357


Nice!

Have you considered a Dior Joaillerie Rose Des Vents pendant necklace with onyx? It's smaller than your Lucky Dior necklace but it's got a great contrast of colours and materials.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Have you considered a Dior Joaillerie Rose Des Vents pendant necklace with onyx? It's smaller than your Lucky Dior necklace but it's got a great contrast of colours and materials.



Thanks AJ... I'm not really into fine jewellery apart from some pieces from Cartier (and my future wedding ring, when I find the right girl! Lol) 

The Dior rose de vent one is gorgeous though, but a little small for my liking... I preferred it as a bracelet... 




I really do love the Lucky Dior, wearing it again today!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Diorama out on Christmas Eve...


----------



## Prada Prince

Unveiling my latest score in the Dior sale... 

The Diorosphere necklace! 




I was so happy to find this on sale in Harrods.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Unveiling my latest score in the Dior sale...
> 
> The Diorosphere necklace!
> 
> View attachment 3559472
> 
> 
> I was so happy to find this on sale in Harrods.


This was on sale?! It's a gorgeous necklace! I LOVE the Diorama chain link styles. This will go perfectly with your bracelet from the same collection.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> This was on sale?! It's a gorgeous necklace! I LOVE the Diorama chain link styles. This will go perfectly with your bracelet from the same collection.



And my Diorama's hardware...  

Yeah it was 40% off! 

There was another full chain like necklace (kind of like a necklace version of my bracelet) but I thought that was a bit much for my style...


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Unveiling my latest score in the Dior sale...
> 
> The Diorosphere necklace!
> 
> View attachment 3559472
> 
> 
> I was so happy to find this on sale in Harrods.



What a great find! Congrats.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> And my Diorama's hardware...
> 
> Yeah it was 40% off!
> 
> There was another full chain like necklace (kind of like a necklace version of my bracelet) but I thought that was a bit much for my style...


I think this simpler one would work better, too. Congratulations once again!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new necklace out today for lunch with a friend before heading back to Harrods to scour the sales a final time this year...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new necklace out today for lunch with a friend before heading back to Harrods to scour the sales a final time this year...
> 
> View attachment 3561251


It looks perfect on you. I will go to Dior tomorrow to see if I can find one (on sale, hopefully). I doubt it, though.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> It looks perfect on you. I will go to Dior tomorrow to see if I can find one (on sale, hopefully). I doubt it, though.



Please post if you find anything!!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> It looks perfect on you. I will go to Dior tomorrow to see if I can find one (on sale, hopefully). I doubt it, though.



I hope you find it or something similar in the Dior sale! Otherwise, is it possible for you to order by phone in Harrods? I know they deliver worldwide.


----------



## Prada Prince

Carried my black Diorama to Harrods again (I should really just get a sub-lease there or something...) 




I was there yesterday too, and I managed to get hold of one more Dior treasure! And on sale too!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Carried my black Diorama to Harrods again (I should really just get a sub-lease there or something...)
> 
> View attachment 3561776
> 
> 
> I was there yesterday too, and I managed to get hold of one more Dior treasure! And on sale too!
> 
> View attachment 3561777
> 
> View attachment 3561778


What's inside the box?! REVEAL PLEASE! 

I went to Dior today and was disappointed to find out that the sale on some jewelry and scarves was only for one week, and that week has passed.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> What's inside the box?! REVEAL PLEASE!
> 
> I went to Dior today and was disappointed to find out that the sale on some jewelry and scarves was only for one week, and that week has passed.



Oh sorry to hear that! 

Haha, presenting yet another Diorosphere piece in the sale! 







I actually realize I prefer this model of the bracelet to the one I currently have, which is such a pain to put on, so I'll probably sell that one.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Oh sorry to hear that!
> 
> Haha, presenting yet another Diorosphere piece in the sale!
> 
> View attachment 3562250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562251
> 
> 
> I actually realize I prefer this model of the bracelet to the one I currently have, which is such a pain to put on, so I'll probably sell that one.


That is truly stunning! I love bold chain links.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> That is truly stunning! I love bold chain links.



Thanks AJ. I'm looking forward to wearing it hopefully this weekend, together with the matching necklace.


----------



## Angelian

Prada Prince said:


> Oh sorry to hear that!
> 
> Haha, presenting yet another Diorosphere piece in the sale!
> 
> View attachment 3562250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562251
> 
> 
> I actually realize I prefer this model of the bracelet to the one I currently have, which is such a pain to put on, so I'll probably sell that one.



Looks great, love the chunkiness of this bracelet, congrats on another lucky sale find!


----------



## incoralblue

My favorite Dior Homme pouch from Spring/Summer 2016 and Diorama card case. 

Also, Santa brought me a large black Diorama (with silver hw) this Christmas, I'll have to post pics. I tried it on after seeing (and being inspired by) Prada Prince's large Diorama and loved it (and Hightea_xx also!)


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> My favorite Dior Homme pouch from Spring/Summer 2016 and Diorama card case.
> 
> Also, Santa brought me a large black Diorama (with silver hw) this Christmas, I'll have to post pics. I tried it on after seeing (and being inspired by) Prada Prince's large Diorama and loved it (and Hightea_xx also!)
> 
> View attachment 3565806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565808



Can't wait to see your reveal!  Also love the pouch, a perfect mix of hard and soft elements.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> My favorite Dior Homme pouch from Spring/Summer 2016 and Diorama card case.
> 
> Also, Santa brought me a large black Diorama (with silver hw) this Christmas, I'll have to post pics. I tried it on after seeing (and being inspired by) Prada Prince's large Diorama and loved it (and Hightea_xx also!)
> 
> View attachment 3565806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565808


Can't wait to see your Diorama!

Gorgeous pieces you have there. I really like that Dior Homme clutch. Very unique.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> My favorite Dior Homme pouch from Spring/Summer 2016 and Diorama card case.
> 
> Also, Santa brought me a large black Diorama (with silver hw) this Christmas, I'll have to post pics. I tried it on after seeing (and being inspired by) Prada Prince's large Diorama and loved it (and Hightea_xx also!)
> 
> View attachment 3565806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565808



I'm glad I helped in some way! Can't wait to see your reveal plus mod shots!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore the Diorosphere pieces out to brunch today...  Love them so much!


----------



## lolalein

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks AJ... I'm not really into fine jewellery apart from some pieces from Cartier (and my future wedding ring, when I find the right girl! Lol)
> 
> The Dior rose de vent one is gorgeous though, but a little small for my liking... I preferred it as a bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3545641
> 
> 
> I really do love the Lucky Dior, wearing it again today!



I liked your chanel brooch there 
Which collection is this from?


----------



## Prada Prince

lolalein said:


> I liked your chanel brooch there
> Which collection is this from?



Thanks! It's from the Paris-Salzburg Metiers d'Art Pre-Fall 2015 collection, I believe.


----------



## incoralblue

Out and about with my large Diorama (grained calfskin with silver hardware).


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Out and about with my large Diorama (grained calfskin with silver hardware).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567964


WOW! This size looks perfect on you! Congratulations!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> WOW! This size looks perfect on you! Congratulations!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Diorosphere bracelet out today...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my Diorosphere bracelet out today...
> 
> View attachment 3574307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574309


Goes great with your new Metis! Now this is my favourite bracelet from Dior.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Prada Prince said:


> Oh sorry to hear that!
> 
> Haha, presenting yet another Diorosphere piece in the sale!
> 
> View attachment 3562250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562251
> 
> 
> I actually realize I prefer this model of the bracelet to the one I currently have, which is such a pain to put on, so I'll probably sell that one.



That is honestly such a beautiful bracelet. I'd be turning my head to see if I walked by you!


----------



## averagejoe

Just saw the images from the Dior Homme show and I had to say that the "HARDIOR" slogan was a missed opportunity. Since Maria Grazia Chiuri is bringing Dior Homme into the fmale Dior vocabulary, wouldn't it make sense for Kris Van Assche to do it as well? Should have read "HARDCORE DIOR" to recall Galliano's edgy "Hardcore Dior" line (which rhymes like "J'adore Dior").






Other looks in the show were typical with lots of colour injected into the linings of a predominantly black collection (which is Dior Homme's colour), and some bright monochromatic overall looks.

Vuitton's Kim Jones just showed an awesome collection in collaboration with the skateboard brand Supreme. Although I'm not a fan of skateboarding culture, the collection was so exciting and I would love to purchase a lot of the pieces (if I can afford to get even one, that is). This excitement seems missing in Dior Homme.

The collection features a detachable black leather teddy bear charm. While it looks cute, I rather get Fendi's charms which are a lot more fun.


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> Just saw the images from the Dior Homme show and I had to say that the "HARDIOR" slogan was a missed opportunity. Since Maria Grazia Chiuri is bringing Dior Homme into the fmale Dior vocabulary, wouldn't it make sense for Kris Van Assche to do it as well? Should have read "HARDCORE DIOR" to recall Galliano's edgy "Hardcore Dior" line (which rhymes like "J'adore Dior").
> 
> Other looks in the show were typical with lots of colour injected into the linings of a predominantly black collection (which is Dior Homme's colour), and some bright monochromatic overall looks.
> 
> Vuitton's Kim Jones just showed an awesome collection in collaboration with the skateboard brand Supreme. Although I'm not a fan of skateboarding culture, the collection was so exciting and I would love to purchase a lot of the pieces (if I can afford to get even one, that is). This excitement seems missing in Dior Homme.


Agreed. Hardior? Meh. I felt LV had a stronger show (it helps that it was Supreme, I guess). There are a ton of looks that were great on their own even without Supreme plastered on. I don't know. Might need to let this one sink in for the moment. This was my favourite piece from the Dior runway.


----------



## Prada Prince

Carried my large Diorama out in the winter sunshine today and wore my Diorosphere necklace to dinner...


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Carried my large Diorama out in the winter sunshine today and wore my Diorosphere necklace to dinner...
> 
> View attachment 3581829
> 
> View attachment 3581830



Very nice! I just got a Vuitton epi strap for my large Diorama and loving it just as much as the chain it comes it. 

Loving your Petite Malle also.


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> Agreed. Hardior? Meh. I felt LV had a stronger show (it helps that it was Supreme, I guess). There are a ton of looks that were great on their own even without Supreme plastered on. I don't know. Might need to let this one sink in for the moment. This was my favourite piece from the Dior runway.


The print of M. Dior looks interesting but I thought he liked fancy balls and masquerades, not raves.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Carried my large Diorama out in the winter sunshine today and wore my Diorosphere necklace to dinner...
> 
> View attachment 3581829
> 
> View attachment 3581830


Oh you have a Vuitton Petite Malle? I  it.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Oh you have a Vuitton Petite Malle? I  it.



I just bought it yesterday!


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> The print of M. Dior looks interesting but I thought he liked fancy balls and masquerades, not raves.


Exactly why I loved it.


----------



## averagejoe

So Kris Van Assche has confirmed that "Hardior" refers to "Hardcore Dior":


> The designer referred to it as “*hardcore Dior*,” or in the season’s new parlance, *Hardior *— the slogan that appeared on a cropped, hooded sweat top that was thrown over another suit jacket — not to mention on criss-crossed tape on the runway in an auditorium in the Grand Palais.


Source: http://wwd.com/runway/mens-fall-collections-2017/paris/dior-homme-collection/review/

What a missed opportunity. I'd pay full price for a Dior Homme shirt that read "Hardcore Dior", but I am not drawn to "Hardior" because people would probably ask me what that is supposed to mean if I end up wearing that shirt.


----------



## averagejoe

Just found this picture of Spring 2017 Dior Homme accessories. I like the print a lot. I hope the coated canvas is more durable than the one used under Hedi Slimane years ago when it was essentially a thin PVC layer on top of a cotton canvas, and scratched easily.


----------



## averagejoe

Back to Fall 2017 RTW:

A review from Tim Blanks for The Business of Fashion:


> PARIS, France — It was Christian Dior’s 112th birthday on Saturday, so Kris Van Assche threw him a party. HARDIOR – hardcore Dior was the theme. “They should just let us rave,” a sweater pleaded, next to a picture of Dior. How he would have responded to the thunderous, all-enveloping blast of Frederic Sanchez’s soundtrack is moot. But Van Assche did his usual respectful best to honour Dior’s memory with the tailoring that has become his own signature. In an homage to the atelier, he even turned jackets inside out so the details of their construction became a pattern.
> 
> Van Assche was never a raver. He claims he was the quiet Goth in the corner, in his army boots and stretch jeans. So maybe fashion is a way for him to work out youthful issues, a need to make good with everything he missed, for example. The collection went three ways: New Wave, Rave, MoshPit. The first was the tailoring, black, white and red. Sharp, precise, Numanoid. The second took a leaf out of the Candy Kids’ book. Acid colours were sponged onto big shearlings. A ponyskin trench was offered in a dazzling orange, a suit was crusted with tiny coloured confetti. The last section used Dan Witz’s mosh pit paintings, printed on a sequined jacket or a huge cape.
> 
> “I look for contrast,” Van Assche acknowledged. He definitely got that in his marriage of hardcore outlaw and suited gent. But the precision of the latter diffused the furiousness of the former. Lord have mercy, can we say it again? It’s always the way. Uptightness wins, which is infuriating because Van Assche has vision. Saturday’s set and soundtrack proved that. But he needs to surrender fully to it, step out of the corner and onto the dance floor, honour the wanton spirit of the mosh pit.



https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...ew/dior-homme-autumnwinter-2017-hardcore-dior


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Very nice! I just got a Vuitton epi strap for my large Diorama and loving it just as much as the chain it comes it.
> 
> Loving your Petite Malle also.



That's a brilliant idea, never considered it before!


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> That's a brilliant idea, never considered it before!



Dior will also be releasing their "a la carte" strap also. My SA just showed me the options and they look very nice (plus adjustable and a bit longer compared to the LV). That should be out end of February or early March.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to celebrate the Lunar New Year with a couple of my Chinese friends over dim sum...


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about with the Diorama, feat a Michael Kors fox tail from several seasons ago


----------



## Yoshi1296

Here's a youtuber named Charles Gross, he just got the new defense bag from Dior, I actually really love it the more I see it. It looks great crossbody on him.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Speaking of Charles Gross and his new Defense saddle bag . ...via his IG:


----------



## Prada Prince

Brunch with my Lucky Dior...


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here's a youtuber named Charles Gross, he just got the new defense bag from Dior, I actually really love it the more I see it. It looks great crossbody on him.



Wow! The price after tax according to him is just $2900(+)? Maybe I heard wrong but it seems pretty inexpensive.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wow! The price after tax according to him is just $2900(+)? Maybe I heard wrong but it seems pretty inexpensive.



The site lists it at 2200 € for pre-order so perhaps $2700 in USD.


----------



## incoralblue

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here's a youtuber named Charles Gross, he just got the new defense bag from Dior, I actually really love it the more I see it. It looks great crossbody on him.




I love the bag. It's nice to see Charles dabble back in to Dior after a streak of Hermes purchases.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> The site lists it at 2200 € for pre-order so perhaps $2700 in USD.


Sounds very reasonable for a Dior bag, and the lining is suede.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Sounds very reasonable for a Dior bag, and the lining is suede.



Unless it's Ultrasuede - since Dioramas cost more and are only fabric lined.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Unless it's Ultrasuede - since Dioramas cost more and are only fabric lined.



Not sure, but even their Miss Dior Promenade is leather lined, and even less expensive, so I hope that it is real suede.


----------



## OneMoreDay

zhaoyejoel on IG and his haul from SS17. Fabulous!


----------



## averagejoe

Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Dior VIII yesterday as the sunlight danced on its surface.


----------



## incoralblue

With my large Diorever.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3616561
> 
> 
> With my large Diorever.


Your Diorever gives the perfect dose of blue to your outfit!


----------



## incoralblue

My humble first piece from Maria's collection. Also got the 'Lovers' Mitzah - simply loved the design!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3622674
> 
> 
> My humble first piece from Maria's collection. Also got the 'Lovers' Mitzah - simply loved the design!


The leather looks amazing! I actually got to feel the new bags and the leather is quite substantial. Feels durable. 

Congratulations!


----------



## enza991

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3622674
> 
> 
> My humble first piece from Maria's collection. Also got the 'Lovers' Mitzah - simply loved the design!


Congrats on your new purchase!! I'd like to but this cardholder,but since there isn't a boutique near to me, i must buy from the official website.The photos on the website aren't that clear.Can you,please,add more photo of your new beauty.Best regards!!! xxxx


----------



## averagejoe

I finally got myself a Dior Homme briefcase. When I first saw the briefcase a few years ago, I thought that it was a bit "boring". But I guess my style has changed a bit since then, and I am gravitating towards more "mature" bag styles which are more timeless and understated. There is just enough detail to make this briefcase different from others, and it is in the form of the "plisse" pattern on all of the hardware and on the chapes. 

The craftsmanship of this bag is amazing. The leather is extraordinary, being supple and thick at the same time (feels amazing to the touch). Because it is not rigid like saffiano leather, the briefcase isn't stiff and structured like most briefcase bags, and can lend itself to casual wear, too. The bag has quite a bit of weight to it, too, which I love. I also love how the strap is leather, as most other briefcases I looked at somehow have a fabric strap.

I am in


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I finally got myself a Dior Homme briefcase. When I first saw the briefcase a few years ago, I thought that it was a bit "boring". But I guess my style has changed a bit since then, and I am gravitating towards more "mature" bag styles which are more timeless and understated. There is just enough detail to make this briefcase different from others, and it is in the form of the "plisse" pattern on all of the hardware and on the chapes.
> 
> The craftsmanship of this bag is amazing. The leather is extraordinary, being supple and thick at the same time (feels amazing to the touch). Because it is not rigid like saffiano leather, the briefcase isn't stiff and structured like most briefcase bags, and can lend itself to casual wear, too. The bag has quite a bit of weight to it, too, which I love. I also love how the strap is leather, as most other briefcases I looked at somehow have a fabric strap.
> 
> I am in
> View attachment 3630257
> View attachment 3630258
> View attachment 3630259



How exquisite!!!


----------



## memo.alive

OneMoreDay said:


> zhaoyejoel on IG and his haul from SS17. Fabulous!
> View attachment 3607859
> 
> View attachment 3607854
> 
> View attachment 3607855
> 
> View attachment 3607857
> 
> View attachment 3607856
> 
> View attachment 3607858


Jacket and shoes are insane, amazing style!


----------



## PinkTulip

averagejoe said:


> I finally got myself a Dior Homme briefcase. When I first saw the briefcase a few years ago, I thought that it was a bit "boring". But I guess my style has changed a bit since then, and I am gravitating towards more "mature" bag styles which are more timeless and understated. There is just enough detail to make this briefcase different from others, and it is in the form of the "plisse" pattern on all of the hardware and on the chapes.
> 
> The craftsmanship of this bag is amazing. The leather is extraordinary, being supple and thick at the same time (feels amazing to the touch). Because it is not rigid like saffiano leather, the briefcase isn't stiff and structured like most briefcase bags, and can lend itself to casual wear, too. The bag has quite a bit of weight to it, too, which I love. I also love how the strap is leather, as most other briefcases I looked at somehow have a fabric strap.
> 
> I am in
> View attachment 3630257
> View attachment 3630258
> View attachment 3630259


STUNNING.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Diorosphere bracelet out...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Diorosphere bracelet out...
> 
> View attachment 3631846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631847




I can see you were at Dior when you took that picture. Any new acquisitions?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I can see you were at Dior when you took that picture. Any new acquisitions?



Hahah no, not from Dior this time. [emoji12]


----------



## enza991

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3622674
> 
> 
> My humble first piece from Maria's collection. Also got the 'Lovers' Mitzah - simply loved the design!


BEAUTIFUL!! CAN YOU ,PLEASE,TELL ME IF THIS CARDHOLDER HAS THE CENTRAL POCKET?


----------



## incoralblue

enza991 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! CAN YOU ,PLEASE,TELL ME IF THIS CARDHOLDER HAS THE CENTRAL POCKET?



Yes it does. It's the same amount of card slots as the Diorama and Diorissimo cardholders.


----------



## enza991

incoralblue said:


> Yes it does. It's the same amount of card slots as the Diorama and Diorissimo cardholders.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Lucky Dior necklace out today...


----------



## incoralblue

New addition to my Dior collection: Bee Pouch. 
Thanks!


----------



## missdiorling

incoralblue said:


> New addition to my Dior collection: Bee Pouch.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3641584
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641585
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641586


Congrats on your new bag! 
Did you make the collage on the background? it looks great!


----------



## incoralblue

missdiorling said:


> Congrats on your new bag!
> Did you make the collage on the background? it looks great!



Thanks! No the background is a copy of the latest Dior mag.


----------



## averagejoe

The New Dior Homme Black Carpet Fall 2017 campaign featuring Robert Pattinson photographed by Karl Lagerfeld.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Diorama out in the beautiful sunshine in London today, together with my DiorReflected sunnies...


----------



## hightea_xx

Popped into Saks Off 5th and couldn't resist a change room selfie while I was trying on an Alexander Wang blazer!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Popped into Saks Off 5th and couldn't resist a change room selfie while I was trying on an Alexander Wang blazer!
> 
> View attachment 3646016


Wonderful look. Very trendy yet understated.


----------



## Prada Prince

Some shots with the Diorama whilst I'm in Paris... 




At the mothership! One of the most beautiful stores I've been to, and I had a lovely experience with the store manager. 




Hotel room selfie...




Shopping for confitures in Fauchon...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Some shots with the Diorama whilst I'm in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3661668
> 
> 
> At the mothership! One of the most beautiful stores I've been to, and I had a lovely experience with the store manager.
> 
> View attachment 3661669
> 
> 
> Hotel room selfie...
> 
> View attachment 3661670
> 
> 
> Shopping for confitures in Fauchon...


Nice!

I can't wait to go to the 30 Avenue Montaigne flagship!


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Some shots with the Diorama whilst I'm in Paris...
> 
> View attachment 3661668
> 
> 
> At the mothership! One of the most beautiful stores I've been to, and I had a lovely experience with the store manager.
> 
> View attachment 3661669
> 
> 
> Hotel room selfie...
> 
> View attachment 3661670
> 
> 
> Shopping for confitures in Fauchon...



Very nice. I was there a couple of months ago. Have you considered buying a Dior strap for your Diorama? I just wanted to get your opinion since I have the same bag but with silver.


----------



## incoralblue

Last night on my way to dinner with my Bee pouch and wearing my Dio(r)evolution bracelet but hidden underneath my sleeve.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Very nice. I was there a couple of months ago. Have you considered buying a Dior strap for your Diorama? I just wanted to get your opinion since I have the same bag but with silver.



Thanks. I definitely considered it, and had tried on a few of the straps on my Diorama. 

But, at circa £800-850, I definitely thought that the straps were way overpriced for what they were, and I felt that the Diorama was perfect the way it is with its chain straps.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Lucky Dior necklace out for the second day in Paris...


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Last night on my way to dinner with my Bee pouch and wearing my Dio(r)evolution bracelet but hidden underneath my sleeve.
> 
> View attachment 3662176


Very nice!


----------



## Prada Prince

Presenting my Montaigne purchase, the J'ADIOR bracelet in aged gold....


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Presenting my Montaigne purchase, the J'ADIOR bracelet in aged gold....
> 
> View attachment 3663039
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663040


WOW! This is the exact same bracelet that I want. Congratulations! 

Goes perfectly with the GHW on your Diorama.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> WOW! This is the exact same bracelet that I want. Congratulations!
> 
> Goes perfectly with the GHW on your Diorama.



Thanks! I definitely preferred this one to the DIOR version, felt it was more unique and in line with Chiuri's riff on the J'adore/Dior slogan...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! I definitely preferred this one to the DIOR version, felt it was more unique and in line with Chiuri's riff on the J'adore/Dior slogan...


Yes me too. I like the silver colour of the DIOR one because I don't have GHW to match, except that will change as I got new Gucci aviators with gold (I'm getting prescription lenses put into them so I don't have them yet). I'm sure I will need this bracelet when I get my sunglasses to add a bit more gold.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Lucky Dior necklace out today...


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my J'ADIOR bracelet and Diorosphere necklace out in the spring sunshine...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my J'ADIOR bracelet and Diorosphere necklace out in the spring sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 3666583
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666585
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666587


I am already on the fence about getting this bracelet because I ADIOR it but can't justify the $720CDN price tag for a bracelet. Your pictures are definitely pushing me towards buying it.


----------



## averagejoe

@Prada Prince , we are now bracelet buddies. The SA tracked one down in the system that the SAs at another store couldn't locate in their own store (they thought they never received it somehow). So after some searching, they found it, and here it is!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> @Prada Prince , we are now bracelet buddies. The SA tracked one down in the system that the SAs at another store couldn't locate in their own store (they thought they never received it somehow). So after some searching, they found it, and here it is!
> View attachment 3671423
> View attachment 3671424
> View attachment 3671425
> View attachment 3671426



Woohoo! [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108] Well done AJ! Mod shots please. 

Now all ya gotta do is fly to London with it, and we'll have brunch. Totes reasonable... [emoji39]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Woohoo! [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108] Well done AJ! Mod shots please.
> 
> Now all ya gotta do is fly to London with it, and we'll have brunch. Totes reasonable... [emoji39]


I wish I could fly to London like that. Haven't even visited Europe yet. Would love to, though.

Will post mod shots soon!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> @Prada Prince , we are now bracelet buddies. The SA tracked one down in the system that the SAs at another store couldn't locate in their own store (they thought they never received it somehow). So after some searching, they found it, and here it is!
> View attachment 3671423
> View attachment 3671424
> View attachment 3671425
> View attachment 3671426



Congrats to you both! I have the Dior one. I tried both J'adior and Dior but Dior worked better for me.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Congrats to you both! I have the Dior one. I tried both J'adior and Dior but Dior worked better for me.


Thanks! I saw the Dior one, and it comes in silver too, which I normally prefer. But I have a new pair of gold Gucci sunglasses and the bracelet would match it perfectly!


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Congrats to you both! I have the Dior one. I tried both J'adior and Dior but Dior worked better for me.



Thanks! Any mod shots of your latest purchase? [emoji39]


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Here are just some pictures of Dior Homme bags from past seasons. There are so many bags from these pictures that I would love to get my hands on.


Second and third one from this post are TDF!!!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> The beautiful army green crocodile tote (top) is also available in calfskin (bottom) at a much more affordable price:


I'll probably be met with the stink eye by posting this but, for some reason the one in Croc, reminds me of a special capsule Coach and Billy Reid made a few years back, there was a man's bag in Croc and the color was fantastic, it wasn't exactly this color (it was exquisite nonetheless) but the shape reminds me of it, I'm sorry I couldn't find a better picture but I think this one is that color I'm talking about:


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> I'll probably be met with the stink eye by posting this but, for some reason the one in Croc, reminds me of a special capsule Coach and Billy Reid made a few years back, there was a man's bag in Croc and the color was fantastic, it wasn't exactly this color (it was exquisite nonetheless) but the shape reminds me of it, I'm sorry I couldn't find a better picture but I think this one is that color I'm talking about:



I finally found it, incidentally, is from another thread in the forum, what a beauty...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'll probably be met with the stink eye by posting this but, for some reason the one in Croc, reminds me of a special capsule Coach and Billy Reid made a few years back, there was a man's bag in Croc and the color was fantastic, it wasn't exactly this color (it was exquisite nonetheless) but the shape reminds me of it, I'm sorry I couldn't find a better picture but I think this one is that color I'm talking about:


The colour is nice, and the Coach tag colour makes it look like wood!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I finally found it, incidentally, is from another thread in the forum, what a beauty...


It's nice!


----------



## Prada Prince

I dug way back into the Dior archives for my Dior Baudrier Saddle bag from S/S 2002 by John Galliano, together with my J'ADIOR bracelet from S/S 2017 by Maria Grazia Chiuri...


----------



## hightea_xx

Change room selfie!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Change room selfie!
> 
> View attachment 3672600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672602


I copied your post here as well. Great style!


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! Any mod shots of your latest purchase? [emoji39]



Yes. I'll post soon along with my other newly acquired Dior pieces. [emoji851]


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> I dug way back into the Dior archives for my Dior Baudrier Saddle bag from S/S 2002 by John Galliano, together with my J'ADIOR bracelet from S/S 2017 by Maria Grazia Chiuri...
> 
> View attachment 3672344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672351



This still looks brand new! Love it!


----------



## L4man

averagejoe said:


> The beautiful army green crocodile tote (top) is also available in calfskin (bottom) at a much more affordable price:


OMG!!! The alligator looks soooo much better as a bag than on the animal who had it first!


----------



## memo.alive

hightea_xx said:


> Change room selfie!
> 
> View attachment 3672600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672602


Well hello with that strap! I'm gonna ask something that might be very obvious but to me it's not, does the strap come with the bag (my guess is it doesn't). The strap is fantastic on the black bag.


----------



## memo.alive

hightea_xx said:


> Change room selfie!
> 
> View attachment 3672600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672602


Also, please tell me, where did you get (who's it from) the charm hanging from your Dior bag? I love the colors!


----------



## hightea_xx

memo.alive said:


> Also, please tell me, where did you get (who's it from) the charm hanging from your Dior bag? I love the colors!



Strap is Marc Jacobs and the tassel charm is H&M!  Thanks for the compliments!! [emoji8]


----------



## memo.alive

hightea_xx said:


> Strap is Marc Jacobs and the tassel charm is H&M!  Thanks for the compliments!! [emoji8]


Sorry to ask again, was the charm a recent purchase? Cause if so I gotta get my a$$ to H&M to get that charm, I love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with the Diorosphere necklace again...


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys, my first getup post, using my SoReal for the first time, hope you guys like it...


----------



## incoralblue

Bad pic, but here's me with my Dio(r)evolution bag. Carrying it for the first time. I must say, I am loving this bag much more than I thought I would....


----------



## memo.alive

incoralblue said:


> Bad pic, but here's me with my Dio(r)evolution bag. Carrying it for the first time. I must say, I am loving this bag much more than I thought I would....
> 
> View attachment 3675805


That bag is quite funny right? I mean, it looks like a sort of boy bag meets mini messenger, I don't know, it gives me those kind of vibes, looks fantastic with your getup.


----------



## hightea_xx

memo.alive said:


> Sorry to ask again, was the charm a recent purchase? Cause if so I gotta get my a$$ to H&M to get that charm, I love it!



 Think it's been a month or so?  But I bought the same one in a different colorway back in fall so I'm sure you can still find it!

I also recently got a knot charm too they are so fun to dress up a bag.  I do find H&M always has a tassel charm of some sort on rotation I probably have 8-10 different ones (some the same in different colours)


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> Bad pic, but here's me with my Dio(r)evolution bag. Carrying it for the first time. I must say, I am loving this bag much more than I thought I would....
> 
> View attachment 3675805



Obsessed!  Do you mind sharing the price?  I'm deciding between this and something else for my mole stone birthday next month [emoji87]


----------



## memo.alive

hightea_xx said:


> Think it's been a month or so?  But I bought the same one in a different colorway back in fall so I'm sure you can still find it!
> 
> I also recently got a knot charm too they are so fun to dress up a bag.  I do find H&M always has a tassel charm of some sort on rotation I probably have 8-10 different ones (some the same in different colours)


I just saw the knot in blue in the US site, I think either the site for my country does not have the entire inventory or, my biggest fear, the inventory changes a lot from country to country, anyways, I'll go to the city's flagship to browse the accessories and maybe I can find something cool.


----------



## hightea_xx

memo.alive said:


> I just saw the knot in blue in the US site, I think either the site for my country does not have the entire inventory or, my biggest fear, the inventory changes a lot from country to country, anyways, I'll go to the city's flagship to browse the accessories and maybe I can find something cool.



Where are you from?  I'm not seeing it on my local website either (Canada) but they did have this which I have in MANY colours from many different seasons so I think there is hope!  Also I'm in a city that doesn't really have a flag ship store so if you do you'll have better luck I'm sure!


----------



## memo.alive

hightea_xx said:


> Where are you from?  I'm not seeing it on my local website either (Canada) but they did have this which I have in MANY colours from many different seasons so I think there is hope!  Also I'm in a city that doesn't really have a flag ship store so if you do you'll have better luck I'm sure!
> 
> View attachment 3675880


I live in Mexico, but not in the capital, I live in a big city but, well, let's say where I live is not considered a fashion epicenter or a place known for stylish people, I mean, there are some of us who really like to dress well but, well anyways, yeah, I hope the city's flagship (which from what I gather even has an H&M Home) has variety, I'd really love to find a charm like yours, army green / khaki / olive colors are my weakness.


----------



## incoralblue

memo.alive said:


> That bag is quite funny right? I mean, it looks like a sort of boy bag meets mini messenger, I don't know, it gives me those kind of vibes, looks fantastic with your getup.



Thank you. I do love it. I have the large Diorama and I feel that the Dio(r)evolution is more of an everyday size for me. I really am obsessed. Plus I think I'll use it more as a handheld bag than a cross body.


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> Obsessed!  Do you mind sharing the price?  I'm deciding between this and something else for my mole stone birthday next month [emoji87]



$3100 or $3200 US? My logic is that if the strap costs $850, then the bag is less than $2500. I think I'll use this more as a handheld and use the strap with my large Diorama. I bought the leather J'adior strap and exchanged it for this bag. So far I'm obsessed.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys, my first getup post, using my SoReal for the first time, hope you guys like it...
> View attachment 3675661
> View attachment 3675662
> View attachment 3675663
> View attachment 3675664
> View attachment 3675665


I love your Dior SoReals!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Bad pic, but here's me with my Dio(r)evolution bag. Carrying it for the first time. I must say, I am loving this bag much more than I thought I would....
> 
> View attachment 3675805


Wow! The strap isn't even at its longest yet.

The bag looks great on you.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out with the Diorosphere necklace again...
> 
> View attachment 3675656


Your accessory collection is enviable! You have so many great accessories!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Your accessory collection is enviable! You have so many great accessories!



Thanks AJ! Always too kind.


----------



## Prada Prince

It's a dude in Dior day for me, with my Diorama, J'ADIOR bracelet and DiorReflected sunglasses...


----------



## chinchin7

Prada Prince said:


> I dug way back into the Dior archives for my Dior Baudrier Saddle bag from S/S 2002 by John Galliano, together with my J'ADIOR bracelet from S/S 2017 by Maria Grazia Chiuri...
> 
> View attachment 3672344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672351


hi, where are your shoes from?


----------



## Prada Prince

chinchin7 said:


> hi, where are your shoes from?



They are from Givenchy's Fall/Winter 2015 collection. [emoji5]


----------



## chinchin7

Prada Prince said:


> They are from Givenchy's Fall/Winter 2015 collection. [emoji5]



those are gorgeous! thx


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> It's a dude in Dior day for me, with my Diorama, J'ADIOR bracelet and DiorReflected sunglasses...
> 
> View attachment 3676597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676602


I love your look! The chain of the bracelet and Diorama go really well together.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I love your look! The chain of the bracelet and Diorama go really well together.



Thanks AJ! I was pleased that I managed to get the Chanel brooch in the same champagne shade as the Diorama chain too.  

I'm definitely giving serious consideration to adding a J'ADIOR leather good to the stable at some point too!


----------



## averagejoe

My look today with my Dior Homme gold CD belt (the C is brushed gold and the D is polished) and J'ADIOR bracelet. Also bought something from LV which I will reveal on the men's LV thread later.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> My look today with my Dior Homme gold CD belt (the C is brushed gold and the D is polished) and J'ADIOR bracelet. Also bought something from LV which I will reveal on the men's LV thread later.
> View attachment 3676824
> View attachment 3676826
> View attachment 3676827



Woohoo! Bracelet Buddies!!! I was JUST about to ask about your overdue mod shots! LOL.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Woohoo! Bracelet Buddies!!! I was JUST about to ask about your overdue mod shots! LOL.


I LOVE the bracelet but am not used to wearing anything on my right wrist so I scraped it twice against my Peekaboo hardware while reaching in!!! Thankfully I couldn't see any damage. Phew!

Wait till you see what I got from LV. We're buddies on something else too now.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE the bracelet but am not used to wearing anything on my right wrist so I scraped it twice against my Peekaboo hardware while reaching in!!! Thankfully I couldn't see any damage. Phew!
> 
> Wait till you see what I got from LV. We're buddies on something else too now.



*scrambles to the LV room* [emoji95] *knocks against a coffee table, limps the rest of the way* 

Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> My look today with my Dior Homme gold CD belt (the C is brushed gold and the D is polished) and J'ADIOR bracelet. Also bought something from LV which I will reveal on the men's LV thread later.
> View attachment 3676824
> View attachment 3676826
> View attachment 3676827



My bf has the same belt. Very nice. Great look!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> My look today with my Dior Homme gold CD belt (the C is brushed gold and the D is polished) and J'ADIOR bracelet. Also bought something from LV which I will reveal on the men's LV thread later.
> View attachment 3676824
> View attachment 3676826
> View attachment 3676827



OMG Where are the shoes from? I LOVE them!!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG Where are the shoes from? I LOVE them!!


Thank you very much! They're Jimmy Choo 



incoralblue said:


> My bf has the same belt. Very nice. Great look!!



Thank you!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> My look today with my Dior Homme gold CD belt (the C is brushed gold and the D is polished) and J'ADIOR bracelet. Also bought something from LV which I will reveal on the men's LV thread later.
> View attachment 3676824
> View attachment 3676826
> View attachment 3676827



So chic!  Love that belt [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

Here's my latest acquisition: the LV Bandouliere Race which perfectly adds a pop of colour to the Dior Homme briefcase that I have to allow it to be dressed down:








@Prada Prince thanks for all your stylish pics. They helped me buy my latest two accessories. I'm glad that I was able to track one of these straps down.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Here's my latest acquisition: the LV Bandouliere Race which perfectly adds a pop of colour to the Dior Homme briefcase that I have to allow it to be dressed down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677779
> View attachment 3677780
> 
> @Prada Prince thanks for all your stylish pics. They helped me buy my latest two accessories. I'm glad that I was able to track one of these straps down.



You're more than welcome Bandouliere/Bracelet Buddy! [emoji6] V thrilled for you! [emoji108]


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Here's my latest acquisition: the LV Bandouliere Race which perfectly adds a pop of colour to the Dior Homme briefcase that I have to allow it to be dressed down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677779
> View attachment 3677780
> 
> @Prada Prince thanks for all your stylish pics. They helped me buy my latest two accessories. I'm glad that I was able to track one of these straps down.



Very nice. I love the pop of color!


----------



## incoralblue

Some of my new Dior pieces...

Dio(r)evolution flap bag with L'amoureux/The Lovers tarot mitzah





Dio(r)evolution Dior bracelet with my Hermes Behapi





And Dior Abstract sunglasses [emoji41]


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Some of my new Dior pieces...
> 
> Dio(r)evolution flap bag with L'amoureux/The Lovers tarot mitzah
> 
> View attachment 3678730
> 
> 
> 
> Dio(r)evolution Dior bracelet with my Hermes Behapi
> 
> View attachment 3678732
> 
> 
> 
> And Dior Abstract sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3678733



Love it all!


----------



## incoralblue

Fitting room selfie with my Dio(r)evolution flap bag...


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Some of my new Dior pieces...
> 
> Dio(r)evolution flap bag with L'amoureux/The Lovers tarot mitzah
> 
> View attachment 3678730
> 
> 
> 
> Dio(r)evolution Dior bracelet with my Hermes Behapi
> 
> View attachment 3678732
> 
> 
> 
> And Dior Abstract sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3678733


Great new acquisitions! I love them all! Those sunglasses are really cool.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Fitting room selfie with my Dio(r)evolution flap bag...
> 
> View attachment 3679153
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679153


Sorry I had to copy it here too.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Great new acquisitions! I love them all! Those sunglasses are really cool.





Prada Prince said:


> Love it all!



Thank you!!


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys, just one more day with my Dior shades...


----------



## bagsrightnow

So walked into Dior today mainly to check out the Diorever bag large, in black taurillon grained leather. Felt the bag was too small for my liking. 

And then the SA brought out this other one called the D-Bee bag (think it's under the new collection by Maria what's her name). I quite like it!! Only thing holding me back is it only comes in smooth calf leather (ie all the scratches in the world shows up instantly...) Also quite like the gold hardware


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys, just one more day with my Dior shades...
> View attachment 3679417
> View attachment 3679418
> View attachment 3679419
> View attachment 3679420


Wow your whole outfit matches your sunglasses! Very nice. I LOVE your bicolour shoes.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> So walked into Dior today mainly to check out the Diorever bag large, in black taurillon grained leather. Felt the bag was too small for my liking.
> 
> And then the SA brought out this other one called the D-Bee bag (think it's under the new collection by Maria what's her name). I quite like it!! Only thing holding me back is it only comes in smooth calf leather (ie all the scratches in the world shows up instantly...) Also quite like the gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3679581


Very nice! Looks great on you. I never considered this bag before, but now it's on my radar too.

This calfskin is pretty thick and resilient. Yes, being smooth means if it gets a gash, then it will be more visible in contrast to the smooth leather, but I think this will wear fine. It's much more resilient than box leather.


----------



## incoralblue

sirdonulus said:


> So walked into Dior today mainly to check out the Diorever bag large, in black taurillon grained leather. Felt the bag was too small for my liking.
> 
> And then the SA brought out this other one called the D-Bee bag (think it's under the new collection by Maria what's her name). I quite like it!! Only thing holding me back is it only comes in smooth calf leather (ie all the scratches in the world shows up instantly...) Also quite like the gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3679581



This D-Bee tote was on my list. It comes in medium (colors red, white) and large (black, white). my SA showed me photos of Pre Fall (out next month) and this bag will come in grained calfskin and offered in other colors...so I'll wait for it then. 

The Diorever is now made with smooth calfskin unlike last year when it was taurillion bull calf (and only the sides were smooth leather). And they are charging the same price!! I'm quite disappointed by this change as I would like to add another Diorever to my collection. 

Anyway, the tote looks great in you. In fact now I'm really considering the same one in your photo.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Thanks @averagejoe and @incoralblue. Really love the look of this bag. May just wait for the grained leather version. I'm on the hunt for my next work bag, so it'll need to be fairly resistant to scratches and stuff....my current work bag is a grained calf leather bag from Bally and I've had it for 5years now and not one scratch can be easily seen on it.....


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Thanks @averagejoe and @incoralblue. Really love the look of this bag. May just wait for the grained leather version. I'm on the hunt for my next work bag, so it'll need to be fairly resistant to scratches and stuff....my current work bag is a grained calf leather bag from Bally and I've had it for 5years now and not one scratch can be easily seen on it.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680221


Wow doesn't look 5 years old at all.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Wow your whole outfit matches your sunglasses! Very nice. I LOVE your bicolour shoes.


Thanks!!! A find at an online outlet, bless e-commerce...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Thanks!!! A find at an online outlet, bless e-commerce...


Yes bless indeed, except e-commerce hasn't blessed my bank account. Money can fly out of my wallet even at home.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Yes bless indeed, except e-commerce hasn't blessed my bank account. Money can fly out of my wallet even at home.


Yup!!! Especially when one has proclivities towards luxury stuff


----------



## BagFan5932

Hello! Just picked up my first Dior bag and I am in love! I got the medium Lady Dior in Grey with Silver Hardware! I had wanted a grey bag for a while and a Lady Dior so thought why not! I went to the Dior on Bond Street first and they did not have any grey so I was going to get classic black but decided to wait and get what I really wanted. As luck would have it I stopped at Selfridges and they had one left! I love it!

I am already planning my second bag purchase from Dior but can't make up my mind! I love the grained calfskin Lady Dior as well as the Diorama or maybe a WOC or the Miss Dior Promenade. Any help is much appreciated!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## memo.alive

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello! Just picked up my first Dior bag and I am in love! I got the medium Lady Dior in Grey with Silver Hardware! I had wanted a grey bag for a while and a Lady Dior so thought why not! I went to the Dior on Bond Street first and they did not have any grey so I was going to get classic black but decided to wait and get what I really wanted. As luck would have it I stopped at Selfridges and they had one left! I love it!
> 
> I am already planning my second bag purchase from Dior but can't make up my mind! I love the grained calfskin Lady Dior as well as the Diorama or maybe a WOC or the Miss Dior. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Is your bag grey? I love that color!!!


----------



## BagFan5932

memo.alive said:


> Is your bag grey? I love that color!!!


Yes! I love it as well! Goes with anything!


----------



## memo.alive

BagFan5932 said:


> Yes! I love it as well! Goes with anything!


I know right! I prefer it to black, I think is not as ubiquitous but it has the same dynamic power of black, but it is not that typical shade.


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello! Just picked up my first Dior bag and I am in love! I got the medium Lady Dior in Grey with Silver Hardware! I had wanted a grey bag for a while and a Lady Dior so thought why not! I went to the Dior on Bond Street first and they did not have any grey so I was going to get classic black but decided to wait and get what I really wanted. As luck would have it I stopped at Selfridges and they had one left! I love it!
> 
> I am already planning my second bag purchase from Dior but can't make up my mind! I love the grained calfskin Lady Dior as well as the Diorama or maybe a WOC or the Miss Dior Promenade. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


It's beautiful Congrats! I'm glad you didn't settle for the black.

Of the choices you posted, I suggest the grained calfskin Lady Dior, but in the large size so it will look very different from your grey one. Have you considered the Diorissimo? The leather and construction of the bag are out of this world!


----------



## bagsrightnow

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello! Just picked up my first Dior bag and I am in love! I got the medium Lady Dior in Grey with Silver Hardware! I had wanted a grey bag for a while and a Lady Dior so thought why not! I went to the Dior on Bond Street first and they did not have any grey so I was going to get classic black but decided to wait and get what I really wanted. As luck would have it I stopped at Selfridges and they had one left! I love it!
> 
> I am already planning my second bag purchase from Dior but can't make up my mind! I love the grained calfskin Lady Dior as well as the Diorama or maybe a WOC or the Miss Dior Promenade. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Looks fantastic!! Not seen a lady Dior on a guy before and you carry it very well! [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] is maybe go have a look at Diorissimo! Love the style and construction of it


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> It's beautiful Congrats! I'm glad you didn't settle for the black.
> 
> Of the choices you posted, I suggest the grained calfskin Lady Dior, but in the large size so it will look very different from your grey one. Have you considered the Diorissimo? The leather and construction of the bag are out of this world!



I love the grained calfskin! I have not considered the Diorissimo! Guess I'll need to go look and compare both! I need a good everyday bag! Thank you for your recommendation!


----------



## BagFan5932

sirdonulus said:


> Looks fantastic!! Not seen a lady Dior on a guy before and you carry it very well! [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] is maybe go have a look at Diorissimo! Love the style and construction of it



Wow! Thank you!! I love it! Yes I think I must go look at the Diorissimo soon! Need a good everyday bag!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> I love the grained calfskin! I have not considered the Diorissimo! Guess I'll need to go look and compare both! I need a good everyday bag! Thank you for your recommendation!


The Diorissimo is a great everyday bag. The leather is very durable. It comes with a detachable leather pouch that can be used separately as a clutch, too.

Another bag is the Be Dior. It's one of my favourite bags, ever!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> The Diorissimo is a great everyday bag. The leather is very durable. It comes with a detachable leather pouch that can be used separately as a clutch, too.
> 
> Another bag is the Be Dior. It's one of my favourite bags, ever!



Wow thank you AverageJoe! I love the Cannage quilting but will definitely go look at the Diorissimo and Be Dior for my next everyday bag! The obsession is only beginning! I also want a wallet and sunglasses as well! (Needing to replace a lot of my LV pieces as I have fallen out of love with the brand)


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Wow thank you AverageJoe! I love the Cannage quilting but will definitely go look at the Diorissimo and Be Dior for my next everyday bag! The obsession is only beginning! I also want a wallet and sunglasses as well! (Needing to replace a lot of my LV pieces as I have fallen out of love with the brand)


For the sunglasses, may I suggest the SoReal? @memo.alive looks amazing in his.





Another option is the J'ADIOR:




Both very unique in my opinion.

As for the wallet, I suggest the new Lady Dior grained calfskin WOC, which can double as a clutch so it wins in the versatility department:


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> For the sunglasses, may I suggest the SoReal? @memo.alive looks amazing in his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is the J'ADIOR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both very unique in my opinion.
> 
> As for the wallet, I suggest the new Lady Dior grained calfskin WOC, which can double as a clutch so it wins in the versatility department:


I love the J'ADIOR sunglasses! I have tried on the grained calfskin Lady Dior WOC and love it! I have just messaged my SA to see whne she is working next so I can come look at pieces and hopefully purchase some! I love the Diorissimo in the So Black or a Blue or even another Grey! Lots to look at and choose from!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> For the sunglasses, may I suggest the SoReal? @memo.alive looks amazing in his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is the J'ADIOR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both very unique in my opinion.
> 
> As for the wallet, I suggest the new Lady Dior grained calfskin WOC, which can double as a clutch so it wins in the versatility department:


Thank you for the compliments AJ! And TBH I love the J'adiors in black, when I saw them on the site I loved them, I think we have quite similar taste in shades.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Thank you for the compliments AJ! And TBH I love the J'adiors in black, when I saw them on the site I loved them, I think we have quite similar taste in shades.


I think so too! I love how they have just the perfect balance of details without going overboard. It's definitely a fun take on a very classic wayfarer shape.



BagFan5932 said:


> I love the J'ADIOR sunglasses! I have tried on the grained calfskin Lady Dior WOC and love it! I have just messaged my SA to see whne she is working next so I can come look at pieces and hopefully purchase some! I love the Diorissimo in the So Black or a Blue or even another Grey! Lots to look at and choose from!



The So Black Diorissimo is to die for! It may be sold out now but if you're lucky, your SA may be able to find one somewhere and have it transferred over to your boutique if your boutique doesn't have it in stock.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I think so too! I love how they have just the perfect balance of details without going overboard. It's definitely a fun take on a very classic wayfarer shape.
> 
> 
> 
> The So Black Diorissimo is to die for! It may be sold out now but if you're lucky, your SA may be able to find one somewhere and have it transferred over to your boutique if your boutique doesn't have it in stock.


Ok so I searched for the Diorissimo so black, what a nice bag, also, had not noticed before but, is it me or the handles of the Diorissimo are quite similar to Coach's Rogue tote?


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so I searched for the Diorissimo so black, what a nice bag, also, had not noticed before but, is it me or the handles of the Diorissimo are quite similar to Coach's Rogue tote?


Yes, but Coach's Rogue tote came way after the Diorissimo, and I have a feeling I know what inspired the Coach handles given that the other bags with that handle are boxy at the bottom (like the Lady Dior).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Yes, but Coach's Rogue tote came way after the Diorissimo, and I have a feeling I know what inspired the Coach handles given that the other bags with that handle are boxy at the bottom (like the Lady Dior).


Yeah, that's why I mentioned it, obviously even inside premium brands there's still some influence (read copy).

I mean, it is well known that the Sac de jour from YSL is greatly "inspired" by the Birkin, you can actually see the comparisons clearly, although I must say in that case, the SDJ seems like a modernized, minimalist version of the Birkin and not a version that copies elements or is overtly copycat.


----------



## memo.alive

Also the D I O R charms of the bags were copied by CH Carolina Herrera on her bags as well, and that wasn't such a subtle copy.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, that's why I mentioned it, obviously even inside premium brands there's still some influence (read copy).
> 
> I mean, it is well known that the Sac de jour from YSL is greatly "inspired" by the Birkin, you can actually see the comparisons clearly, although I must say in that case, the SDJ seems like a modernized, minimalist version of the Birkin and not a version that copies elements or is overtly copycat.


Definitely. Dior's Trotter Romantique line from over a decade ago with the lock in front almost looked a bit Dooney and Bourke, so it's the other way around with lower end inspiring higher end.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Definitely. Dior's Trotter Romantique line from over a decade ago with the lock in front almost looked a bit Dooney and Bourke, so it's the other way around with lower end inspiring higher end.


Well that I didn't know, I usually assume that luxury waters down to lower end brands but that case I actually wasn't aware, how interesting!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well that I didn't know, I usually assume that luxury waters down to lower end brands but that case I actually wasn't aware, how interesting!


I think both "ends" inspire each other, which is good. Usually it's the higher end inspiring the lower end, but in the case of the Balenciaga that looks like an Ikea bag that has been popularized recently, it happens the other way around as well and sometimes it's quite neat.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I think both "ends" inspire each other, which is good. Usually it's the higher end inspiring the lower end, but in the case of the Balenciaga that looks like an Ikea bag that has been popularized recently, it happens the other way around as well and sometimes it's quite neat.


Yeah but in that case I think Mr. Gvasalia did it as a discourse of fashion taking itself way too seriously, I actually think those bags are quite preposterous, then again, that's my opinion, it certainly doesn't fit an aesthetic I identify with or I would want associated with my image.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah but in that case I think Mr. Gvasalia did it as a discourse of fashion taking itself way too seriously, I actually think those bags are quite preposterous, then again, that's my opinion, it certainly doesn't fit an aesthetic I identify with or I would want associated with my image.


I wouldn't buy them either. Ikea bags were never really chic to begin with, no matter what materials they were made of. But Balenciaga's is fun and exciting to look at.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello! Just picked up my first Dior bag and I am in love! I got the medium Lady Dior in Grey with Silver Hardware! I had wanted a grey bag for a while and a Lady Dior so thought why not! I went to the Dior on Bond Street first and they did not have any grey so I was going to get classic black but decided to wait and get what I really wanted. As luck would have it I stopped at Selfridges and they had one left! I love it!
> 
> I am already planning my second bag purchase from Dior but can't make up my mind! I love the grained calfskin Lady Dior as well as the Diorama or maybe a WOC or the Miss Dior Promenade. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I love it! Looks great on you. Funny enough I was just at the boutique toying with the idea of getting the studded black lady Dior or Diorama WOC. 

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I think so too! I love how they have just the perfect balance of details without going overboard. It's definitely a fun take on a very classic wayfarer shape.
> 
> 
> 
> The So Black Diorissimo is to die for! It may be sold out now but if you're lucky, your SA may be able to find one somewhere and have it transferred over to your boutique if your boutique doesn't have it in stock.





memo.alive said:


> Ok so I searched for the Diorissimo so black, what a nice bag, also, had not noticed before but, is it me or the handles of the Diorissimo are quite similar to Coach's Rogue tote?



Here's my Diorissimo. It's from Cruise 2016. It's suede with leather lining and also the stitching is outside and no piping.


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> I love it! Looks great on you. Funny enough I was just at the boutique toying with the idea of getting the studded black lady Dior or Diorama WOC.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!
> 
> View attachment 3682312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682313



Thank you!! I love the studded collection and tried on the Lady Dior! So many choices! Need to go see what the boutique has and what meets my everyday needs! Currently trying to downsize my everyday bag.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Here's my Diorissimo. It's from Cruise 2016. It's suede with leather lining and also the stitching is outside and no piping.
> 
> View attachment 3682319


This is like THE Diorissimo for guys. I absolutely adore it. The lines are clean and masculine, and the charms are made understated because they are suede-wrapped.


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you!! I love the studded collection and tried on the Lady Dior! So many choices! Need to go see what the boutique has and what meets my everyday needs! Currently trying to downsize my everyday bag.


Did you get a chance to try the large gained calfskin Lady Dior, and a Diorissimo or even the Be Dior? 

Of the two that you posted, you may find the studded one more convenient with its clap closure, durable calfskin leather, and an amazing studded strap that can jazz up other bags too (it's like a Fendi-StrapYou!).


----------



## bagsrightnow

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you!! I love the studded collection and tried on the Lady Dior! So many choices! Need to go see what the boutique has and what meets my everyday needs! Currently trying to downsize my everyday bag.



Oooh I vote #2!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Did you get a chance to try the large gained calfskin Lady Dior, and a Diorissimo or even the Be Dior?
> 
> Of the two that you posted, you may find the studded one more convenient with its clap closure, durable calfskin leather, and an amazing studded strap that can jazz up other bags too (it's like a Fendi-StrapYou!).


These are old pictures I found on my camera roll when I first started my search for my Lady Dior. I was so overwhelmed with all the choices I only tried on a few things as to not take much of the SA time. I love the studded one but am going back to try more on now that I know what to look at rather than going in blindsided. Next time I go I will take more thorough pictures!


sirdonulus said:


> Oooh I vote #2!


Thank you! I was trying it on for size and I do like the large as a everyday bag to hold more items of needed! Love your Diorissimo! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Next time I go I will take more thorough pictures!


Looking forward to seeing your pictures! Be sure to try the Be Dior! Looks great as a messenger as well as a hand-held bag. I think the medium Be Dior is a great size for guys.


----------



## Prada Prince

Lucky Dior pendant makes an appearance at dinner!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Does count if I'm just holding onto my sister's clutch while she's on the dance floor? It matches my outfit pretty well actually haha!!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Does count if I'm just holding onto my sister's clutch while she's on the dance floor? It matches my outfit pretty well actually haha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683458


It counts 

Gorgeous


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> It counts
> 
> Gorgeous



Thanks Averagejoe!!


----------



## BagFan5932

Alrighty folks! Was at selfeidges buying some things and popped in to see my lovely SA and try on some things to get a better idea of what I am looking for!


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> View attachment 3684901
> View attachment 3684902
> View attachment 3684903
> View attachment 3684904
> View attachment 3684905
> View attachment 3684906
> View attachment 3684907
> View attachment 3684908
> View attachment 3684910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty folks! Was at selfeidges buying some things and popped in to see my lovely SA and try on some things to get a better idea of what I am looking for!



Very nice! I love the studded Diorama (along with the studded Lady Dior you posted a few days ago).


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> View attachment 3684901
> View attachment 3684902
> View attachment 3684903
> View attachment 3684904
> View attachment 3684905
> View attachment 3684906
> View attachment 3684907
> View attachment 3684908
> View attachment 3684910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty folks! Was at selfeidges buying some things and popped in to see my lovely SA and try on some things to get a better idea of what I am looking for!



LOVE the grey Diorissimo!


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> Very nice! I love the studded Diorama (along with the studded Lady Dior you posted a few days ago).



Thank you! I love them too! The only drawback is I prefer Silver hardware over gold but they're still in the maybe stack!



Prada Prince said:


> LOVE the grey Diorissimo!


Right?! I love it! But my Lady Dior is grey as well so looking for a little variety at the moment


----------



## hightea_xx

BagFan5932 said:


> View attachment 3684901
> View attachment 3684902
> View attachment 3684903
> View attachment 3684904
> View attachment 3684905
> View attachment 3684906
> View attachment 3684907
> View attachment 3684908
> View attachment 3684910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty folks! Was at selfeidges buying some things and popped in to see my lovely SA and try on some things to get a better idea of what I am looking for!



They all look great!

PS if you like the Diorissimo snatch it up before it is gone for good, it is on its way to discontinued island


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> View attachment 3684901
> View attachment 3684902
> View attachment 3684903
> View attachment 3684904
> View attachment 3684905
> View attachment 3684906
> View attachment 3684907
> View attachment 3684908
> View attachment 3684910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty folks! Was at selfeidges buying some things and popped in to see my lovely SA and try on some things to get a better idea of what I am looking for!


Oh my! Too much awesomeness in one post! 

I think the Diorissimo and the studded Diorama are the best choices. Maybe you can get the Diorissimo in a beautiful dark blue.

The LD WOC is a must if you wanted a versatile wallet/clutch to either wear separately or put into your bag.


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! Too much awesomeness in one post!
> 
> I think the Diorissimo and the studded Diorama are the best choices. Maybe you can get the Diorissimo in a beautiful dark blue.
> 
> The LD WOC is a must if you wanted a versatile wallet/clutch to either wear separately or put into your bag.



I'm kind of loving the studded Lady Dior more and more I see it bc it's so different! The Diorissimo is actually a dark navy called Marine at least that's what my SA said! 

Loved the Lady Dior WOC! Definitely on the want list!


----------



## Prada Prince

Close up shots of my Lucky Dior pendant...


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Diorosphere necklace and J'ADIOR bracelet...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my Diorosphere necklace and J'ADIOR bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3691412


The gold and silver of the Diorosphere necklace makes your other accessories with different tones of hardware match


----------



## Heysexy

BagFan5932 said:


> I'm kind of loving the studded Lady Dior more and more I see it bc it's so different! The Diorissimo is actually a dark navy called Marine at least that's what my SA said!
> 
> Loved the Lady Dior WOC! Definitely on the want list!



I often go to Dior Selfridges too. All the bags look good on you. I feel the lady Dior and diorama look a little to feminine on you. However the Lady WOC diorissimo look fab on you. 

I bet your a cutie  x


----------



## Prada Prince

Cuddling up with Azzedine... J'adior my mignonette!


----------



## averagejoe

Went out with my favourite bracelet and watch today, along with the gold Dior Homme belt (I have now officially worn it twice since getting it a few years ago!). I got glasses on Friday with a touch of gold to match the bracelet.

Completing the look is a Gucci leather bomber and Saint Laurent Paris high-tops, all with a touch of gold.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Went out with my favourite bracelet and watch today, along with the gold Dior Homme belt (I have now officially worn it twice since getting it a few years ago!). I got glasses on Friday with a touch of gold to match the bracelet.
> 
> Completing the look is a Gucci leather bomber and Saint Laurent Paris high-tops, all with a touch of gold.
> View attachment 3691821
> View attachment 3691797
> View attachment 3691798
> View attachment 3691799
> View attachment 3691800



Love this look!!


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Cuddling up with Azzedine... J'adior my mignonette!
> 
> View attachment 3691726


Ok your eyes look as big as Azzedine's, haha, like father like son!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Went out with my favourite bracelet and watch today, along with the gold Dior Homme belt (I have now officially worn it twice since getting it a few years ago!). I got glasses on Friday with a touch of gold to match the bracelet.
> 
> Completing the look is a Gucci leather bomber and Saint Laurent Paris high-tops, all with a touch of gold.
> View attachment 3691821
> View attachment 3691797
> View attachment 3691798
> View attachment 3691799
> View attachment 3691800


Such an haute rocker look, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Went out with my favourite bracelet and watch today, along with the gold Dior Homme belt (I have now officially worn it twice since getting it a few years ago!). I got glasses on Friday with a touch of gold to match the bracelet.
> 
> Completing the look is a Gucci leather bomber and Saint Laurent Paris high-tops, all with a touch of gold.
> View attachment 3691821
> View attachment 3691797
> View attachment 3691798
> View attachment 3691799
> View attachment 3691800



J'adior!!!


----------



## incoralblue

Heysexy said:


> I often go to Dior Selfridges too. All the bags look good on you. I feel the lady Dior and diorama look a little to feminine on you. However the Lady WOC diorissimo look fab on you.
> 
> I bet your a cutie  x



Not taking away from your comment, but some guys, like myself, are perfectly fine with feminine. 

I carry women's bags, femininity comes with it.


----------



## memo.alive

incoralblue said:


> Not taking away from your comment, but some guys, like myself, are perfectly fine with feminine.
> 
> I carry women's bags, femininity comes with it.


Now that's self confidence! I love people that actually don't care about stuff like that! Kudos to you my good Sir! Hope to develop my confidence like you one day...


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Went out with my favourite bracelet and watch today, along with the gold Dior Homme belt (I have now officially worn it twice since getting it a few years ago!). I got glasses on Friday with a touch of gold to match the bracelet.
> 
> Completing the look is a Gucci leather bomber and Saint Laurent Paris high-tops, all with a touch of gold.
> View attachment 3691821
> View attachment 3691797
> View attachment 3691798
> View attachment 3691799
> View attachment 3691800



Absolutely sensational outfit BB (Bracelet Buddy)!


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Ok your eyes look as big as Azzedine's, haha, like father like son!



Hahahah, well, it's the one feature I like about myself... [emoji12]


----------



## averagejoe

Wore my Dior Homme briefcase today with my new Vuitton X Fragments pouch and Dior VIII watch.


----------



## Heysexy

averagejoe said:


> Wore my Dior Homme briefcase today with my new Vuitton X Fragments pouch and Dior VIII watch.
> View attachment 3697235
> View attachment 3697236
> View attachment 3697237



Very stylish.


----------



## bagsrightnow

The white borders of the LV fragment purse stands out very well!! Good choice!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wore my Dior Homme briefcase today with my new Vuitton X Fragments pouch and Dior VIII watch.
> View attachment 3697235
> View attachment 3697236
> View attachment 3697237



Super! Love the look.


----------



## averagejoe

Heysexy said:


> Very stylish.





incoralblue said:


> Super! Love the look.





sirdonulus said:


> The white borders of the LV fragment purse stands out very well!! Good choice!



Thanks guys! 

@sirdonulus I think of all the charms I tried on my Dior Homme briefcase, this one works the best on it. They just seemed to go together!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my large black Diorama in grained leather and champagne gold hardware...


----------



## Heysexy

How is the material on the bag? Been thinking of getting this as an everyday bag. Is it durable? as I ain't very careful with everyday bags lol.



Prada Prince said:


> Out with my large black Diorama in grained leather and champagne gold hardware...
> 
> View attachment 3697915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697917


ows


----------



## Prada Prince

Heysexy said:


> How is the material on the bag? Been thinking of getting this as an everyday bag. Is it durable? as I ain't very careful with everyday bags lol.
> 
> 
> ows



I love the grained leather. It's definitely hardy and holds up well in my experience having had it for over a year now.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Omg guys please help me. Non Dior related post.... but dear lord someone take my credit card away from me!!! Am this close to buying it [emoji13]







Gonna Cross post this to Fendi too [emoji13]


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Omg guys please help me. Non Dior related post.... but dear lord someone take my credit card away from me!!! Am this close to buying it [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3700099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700100
> 
> 
> Gonna Cross post this to Fendi too [emoji13]


Oh they came out with the supple version for men. It looks nice but it looks identical to the women's version, with the exception of what appears to be a second charm in addition to the key pouch. Even the structured Sac de Jour for men differed from the women's in construction and strap length and width.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Oh they came out with the supple version for men. It looks nice but it looks identical to the women's version, with the exception of what appears to be a second charm in addition to the key pouch. Even the structured Sac de Jour for men differed from the women's in construction and strap length and width.



The women's supple Sac de Jour also has the key tag. I think they are the same (men's and women's) and this looks like the medium size which is smaller than the men's one (39cm).


----------



## Prada Prince

Birthday walkies with my J'ADIOR bracelet...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Birthday walkies with my J'ADIOR bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3700500
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700510


Great outfit!

Uh oh! New idea for me: Gotta get that Hermes gold belt buckle too!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Great outfit!
> 
> Uh oh! New idea for me: Gotta get that Hermes gold belt buckle too!



Thanks AJ. Or should I say BB?

Wait, get the belt buckle, then we'll be BBB (Bracelet and Buckle Buddies)! 

LOL, I need help...


----------



## Heysexy

Prada Prince said:


> Birthday walkies with my J'ADIOR bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3700500
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700510



How much was the  J'ADIOR Bracelet?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks AJ. Or should I say BB?
> 
> Wait, get the belt buckle, then we'll be BBB (Bracelet and Buckle Buddies)!
> 
> LOL, I need help...


I would like one of those belts. Now I have to decide on what leather and colour to get. Hmm...


----------



## Prada Prince

Heysexy said:


> How much was the  J'ADIOR Bracelet?



I paid €430.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I would like one of those belts. Now I have to decide on what leather and colour to get. Hmm...



I'd recommend etoupe/black or gold/black as classic combinations, with Togo/Clemence on the coloured side as I think the texture takes on colour much more beautifully.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I'd recommend etoupe/black or gold/black as classic combinations, with Togo/Clemence on the coloured side as I think the texture takes on colour much more beautifully.


I already have two: Prussian Blue (Togo)/Black (Box) and Fauve (Barenia)/Black (Chamonix). I want one that is not black on the other side. Gold is a good option but it may be a bit similar to Fauve in terms of being light brown.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I already have two: Prussian Blue (Togo)/Black (Box) and Fauve (Barenia)/Black (Chamonix). I want one that is not black on the other side. Gold is a good option but it may be a bit similar to Fauve in terms of being light brown.



I'd go with Etoupe on one of the sides then.


----------



## Pradagal

averagejoe said:


> My look today with my Dior Homme gold CD belt (the C is brushed gold and the D is polished) and J'ADIOR bracelet. Also bought something from LV which I will reveal on the men's LV thread later.
> View attachment 3676824
> View attachment 3676826
> View attachment 3676827



Wow!!!   VERY nice[emoji6]


----------



## Christofle

What do you guys think about the studed diorama woc as small summer wallet? 

My wallet doesn't fit in my short pockets so I usually use a card case. Albeit I have issues with where to put my bills and coins. I'm currently considering picking up my first woc and the diorama is on my short list. 

Thanks ahead


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> What do you guys think about the studed diorama woc as small summer wallet?
> 
> My wallet doesn't fit in my short pockets so I usually use a card case. Albeit I have issues with where to put my bills and coins. I'm currently considering picking up my first woc and the diorama is on my short list.
> 
> Thanks ahead


I personally like the studded Lady Dior calfskin WOC more. I think it's more masculine an rugged especially with the new charms. The leather is very durable, and the stitching is large (like saddle stitches). 

But if you prefer the Diorama, it's a great option.


----------



## Heysexy

averagejoe said:


> I personally like the studded Lady Dior calfskin WOC more. I think it's more masculine an rugged especially with the new charms. The leather is very durable, and the stitching is large (like saddle stitches).
> 
> But if you prefer the Diorama, it's a great option.



I agree. The lady studded woc would look great on a guy


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I personally like the studded Lady Dior calfskin WOC more. I think it's more masculine an rugged especially with the new charms. The leather is very durable, and the stitching is large (like saddle stitches).
> 
> But if you prefer the Diorama, it's a great option.



Thanks I'll look into it, albeit I'll also try the smallest size of the diorama bag while at the store size the attachment for the chain seems a bit more sturdy than on the woc.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Thanks I'll look into it, albeit I'll also try the smallest size of the diorama bag while at the store size the attachment for the chain seems a bit more sturdy than on the woc.


I like the sliding chain more usually (it is more sturdy and I love how it is adjustable) but in this case, you want to be able to transition it between being a wallet and a bag, so the strap should be detachable.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my J'ADIOR bracelet, Lucky Dior necklace and DiorReflected sunglasses...


----------



## hightea_xx

Going out for a special dinner tonight, busted out some Dior costume jewelry for the occasion

View attachment 3710994


----------



## BagFan5932

Went to the market this morning to get some flowers for the long weekend. Yesterday I went to Selfeidges to look at the new Fall collection. Love this Dioraddict flap bag! Only drawback is it's a bit heavy. The unstructured Lady Dior is great for everyday! Have a great weekend!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Went to the market this morning to get some flowers for the long weekend. Yesterday I went to Selfeidges to look at the new Fall collection. Love this Dioraddict flap bag! Only drawback is it's a bit heavy. The unstructured Lady Dior is great for everyday! Have a great weekend!


Nice! The Dior Addict flap bag looks good on you! You can even remove the chain and use a different strap on the bag if you want to change the look.

The grained calfskin Lady Dior looks good on you, especially when worn with the thick cross-body strap.


----------



## hightea_xx

Decided to mark a milestone birthday with a classic design with a twist...

Been thinking about the Lady Dior for a while for an evening bag.  I have a lot of great options for everyday but wanted something special for dinners out.

This year I'm entering a new decade and wanted to commemorate with something extra special.  I wasn't sure about this version when it first launched but I have to say after playing with some of the different sizes and formats, this one really stole my heart!

So without further ado.......


----------



## danny123

averagejoe said:


> Went out with my favourite bracelet and watch today, along with the gold Dior Homme belt (I have now officially worn it twice since getting it a few years ago!). I got glasses on Friday with a touch of gold to match the bracelet.
> 
> Completing the look is a Gucci leather bomber and Saint Laurent Paris high-tops, all with a touch of gold.
> View attachment 3691821
> View attachment 3691797
> View attachment 3691798
> View attachment 3691799
> View attachment 3691800


You are so stylish!! Love your photos


----------



## averagejoe

danny123 said:


> You are so stylish!! Love your photos


Thank you very much!


----------



## BagFan5932

hightea_xx said:


> Decided to mark a milestone birthday with a classic design with a twist...
> 
> Been thinking about the Lady Dior for a while for an evening bag.  I have a lot of great options for everyday but wanted something special for dinners out.
> 
> This year I'm entering a new decade and wanted to commemorate with something extra special.  I wasn't sure about this version when it first launched but I have to say after playing with some of the different sizes and formats, this one really stole my heart!
> 
> So without further ado.......
> 
> View attachment 3712202



Yes yes yes!!! So beautiful! Enjoy your Lady Dior! I love mine!


----------



## hightea_xx

Trying in other sizes and colours while making a decision...  the small blue came in a close second because of the size and amazing colorway!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Trying in other sizes and colours while making a decision...  the small blue came in a close second because of the size and amazing colorway!
> 
> View attachment 3712341
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712342
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712343


Great modelling shots!

Of these runner-ups, I really like the black grained calfskin one on you! 

You can use the studded strap that came with your mini on your Diorissimo too!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Great modelling shots!
> 
> Of these runner-ups, I really like the black grained calfskin one on you!
> 
> You can use the studded strap that came with your mini on your Diorissimo too!



I really loved the grainy calfskin too!  I would have probably chosen that in the mini size if they had the option!


----------



## hightea_xx

And some photos in action today out and about in Montreal:


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> And some photos in action today out and about in Montreal:
> 
> View attachment 3712986


Nice! Is that the H&M tassel charm?


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Is that the H&M tassel charm?



Yes!  I have it in three colour ways how haha.  Picked up this one yesterday after purchasing my Lady because it is the perfect coordinating colours: gold, black, and white!


----------



## averagejoe

A pic from this past Monday that I forgot to upload, with my Chiffre Rouge D01. Can't believe I've had this watch for 5 years now! I originally revealed it here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-new-dior.751705/


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> A pic from this past Monday that I forgot to upload, with my Chiffre Rouge D01. Can't believe I've had this watch for 5 years now! I originally revealed it here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-new-dior.751705/
> View attachment 3713131



Gorgeous timepiece AJ! I love the Dior display set you have for your watches in the reveal thread. How on earth did you swing that?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Gorgeous timepiece AJ! I love the Dior display set you have for your watches in the reveal thread. How on earth did you swing that?


Thanks! Years ago I was on Ebay and came across someone selling some watch display stuff (and the mirror is an eyewear piece). So I got both! Kinda useless though. My watches are mostly stored in their boxes or watch winders so those display things are just sitting somewhere in storage. I guess they made for a cool photo.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Years ago I was on Ebay and came across someone selling some watch display stuff (and the mirror is an eyewear piece). So I got both! Kinda useless though. My watches are mostly stored in their boxes or watch winders so those display things are just sitting somewhere in storage. I guess they made for a cool photo.



Ah cool!


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Went out with my favourite bracelet and watch today, along with the gold Dior Homme belt (I have now officially worn it twice since getting it a few years ago!). I got glasses on Friday with a touch of gold to match the bracelet.
> 
> Completing the look is a Gucci leather bomber and Saint Laurent Paris high-tops, all with a touch of gold.
> View attachment 3691821
> View attachment 3691797
> View attachment 3691798
> View attachment 3691799
> View attachment 3691800



Oh my...I absolutely love this whole look of yours[emoji7]


----------



## smudleybear

hightea_xx said:


> Trying in other sizes and colours while making a decision...  the small blue came in a close second because of the size and amazing colorway!
> 
> View attachment 3712341
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712342
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712343



Love the first one on you[emoji106]


----------



## smudleybear

hightea_xx said:


> Decided to mark a milestone birthday with a classic design with a twist...
> 
> Been thinking about the Lady Dior for a while for an evening bag.  I have a lot of great options for everyday but wanted something special for dinners out.
> 
> This year I'm entering a new decade and wanted to commemorate with something extra special.  I wasn't sure about this version when it first launched but I have to say after playing with some of the different sizes and formats, this one really stole my heart!
> 
> So without further ado.......
> 
> View attachment 3712202



Wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## BagFan5932

Alright folks! I know I'm probably stating the obvious but I can't stop thinking about getting a new everyday bag! I love my grey Lady Dior bag but I want something else from Dior! I am stuck between the Dioraddict Flap or a Diorama! What are y'alls thoughts? Im leaning more towards the Dioraddict Flap bag


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> Alright folks! I know I'm probably stating the obvious but I can't stop thinking about getting a new everyday bag! I love my grey Lady Dior bag but I want something else from Dior! I am stuck between the Dioraddict Flap or a Diorama! What are y'alls thoughts? Im leaning more towards the Dioraddict Flap bag



I love the blue Diorama! Given that you already have a grey LD, maybe this could be an option?


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Alright folks! I know I'm probably stating the obvious but I can't stop thinking about getting a new everyday bag! I love my grey Lady Dior bag but I want something else from Dior! I am stuck between the Dioraddict Flap or a Diorama! What are y'alls thoughts? Im leaning more towards the Dioraddict Flap bag


I vote for the DiorAddict for a few reasons:
1) I love the vintage lock on it
2) You are more drawn towards it already which is a good sign
3) You can remove the strap and strap attachments completely and rock the bag like a clutch
4) You can remove the chain only and use a separate cross-body leather strap on the bag for a cool messenger look (heck, even your grey Lady Dior strap would work on this)
5) The studs!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

BagFan5932 said:


> Alright folks! I know I'm probably stating the obvious but I can't stop thinking about getting a new everyday bag! I love my grey Lady Dior bag but I want something else from Dior! I am stuck between the Dioraddict Flap or a Diorama! What are y'alls thoughts? Im leaning more towards the Dioraddict Flap bag



I prefer the blue Diorama.  Sleek, understated, pairs with anything.  The lock is easy to get in and out of but surprisingly secure at the same time!


----------



## hightea_xx

A couple more action shots!


----------



## BagFan5932

Prada Prince said:


> I love the blue Diorama! Given that you already have a grey LD, maybe this could be an option?



I do love the blue! how do you like your Diorama? What all can you fit inside?



averagejoe said:


> I vote for the DiorAddict for a few reasons:
> 1) I love the vintage lock on it
> 2) You are more drawn towards it already which is a good sign
> 3) You can remove the strap and strap attachments completely and rock the bag like a clutch
> 4) You can remove the chain only and use a separate cross-body leather strap on the bag for a cool messenger look (heck, even your grey Lady Dior strap would work on this)
> 5) The studs!!!



I didn't know the strap could be removed! I do love it. Need to go back and look at it more closely and see what all can fit inside. I'm currently trying to downsize.



hightea_xx said:


> I prefer the blue Diorama.  Sleek, understated, pairs with anything.  The lock is easy to get in and out of but surprisingly secure at the same time!



I do like the blue as well! How do you like your Diorama? What all can fit inside?


----------



## hightea_xx

BagFan5932 said:


> I do like the blue as well! How do you like your Diorama? What all can fit inside?



I adore my Diorama, it is my go to bag for anything and everything!  I have a medium size and can fit quite a bit!  I usually go with a large wallet (the Diorissimo voyager), my sunglasses in a soft cast, keys, lip balm, sometimes other nick nacks.  I definitely recommend it in the medium or large size it has a satchel like effect.  The Diorama Satchel is also a great option if you can find it, it is a bit more spacious and has a removable canvas strap to give it an elegant but sporty feel!


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> I do love the blue! how do you like your Diorama? What all can you fit inside?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the strap could be removed! I do love it. Need to go back and look at it more closely and see what all can fit inside. I'm currently trying to downsize.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the blue as well! How do you like your Diorama? What all can fit inside?



I have the large one and it surprisingly holds quite a bit. 

Here's a pic of what I normally fit into my Diorama...


----------



## BagFan5932

hightea_xx said:


> I adore my Diorama, it is my go to bag for anything and everything!  I have a medium size and can fit quite a bit!  I usually go with a large wallet (the Diorissimo voyager), my sunglasses in a soft cast, keys, lip balm, sometimes other nick nacks.  I definitely recommend it in the medium or large size it has a satchel like effect.  The Diorama Satchel is also a great option if you can find it, it is a bit more spacious and has a removable canvas strap to give it an elegant but sporty feel!





Prada Prince said:


> I have the large one and it surprisingly holds quite a bit.
> 
> Here's a pic of what I normally fit into my Diorama...
> 
> View attachment 3715980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715982



Thank you both for responding so quickly! It seems it can hold a lot! I'm still unsure about my decision but thank you for giving your opinion and details about the bag! I love yalls bags and input!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I vote for the DiorAddict for a few reasons:
> 1) I love the vintage lock on it
> 2) You are more drawn towards it already which is a good sign
> 3) You can remove the strap and strap attachments completely and rock the bag like a clutch
> 4) You can remove the chain only and use a separate cross-body leather strap on the bag for a cool messenger look (heck, even your grey Lady Dior strap would work on this)
> 5) The studs!!!



This Gorgeous bag can be a bit deceiving. It looks like a good size but can't fit as much, especially when compared to a diorama. 

The chain also has some weight to it, again compared to the diorama. But at least it can be removed and changed to another strap.


----------



## incoralblue

I'm surprised that the studded Diorama (actual bag, not the WOC), isn't a contender. Doesnt it come in gray with studs as well? Or at least it's going to I recall seeing it somewhere. The black studded Diorama is also gorgeous, and maybe will help diversify your Dior collection since you already have a gray lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> A couple more action shots!
> 
> View attachment 3716024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716026


J'ADIOR!


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> I'm surprised that the studded Diorama (actual bag, not the WOC), isn't a contender. Doesnt it come in gray with studs as well? Or at least it's going to I recall seeing it somewhere. The black studded Diorama is also gorgeous, and maybe will help diversify your Dior collection since you already have a gray lady Dior.



I do love that version!  Here's another great colorway option!


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you both for responding so quickly! It seems it can hold a lot! I'm still unsure about my decision but thank you for giving your opinion and details about the bag! I love yalls bags and input!



I have the large Diorama as well. Though looking back, I think a medium size would've worked better for me. I can't seem to find a photo of the studded gray Diorama, I mentioned above (maybe I just imagined it). 

I did see the Dioraddict in person as well. I do like it but it doesn't fit as much as it looks. But with just the choices you've given us, my vote goes for the Blue Diorama. 

You're rocking all these bags in your pics. Can't wait to see which one(s) [emoji6] you end up with.


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> I have the large Diorama as well. Though looking back, I think a medium size would've worked better for me. I can't seem to find a photo of the studded gray Diorama, I mentioned above (maybe I just imagined it).
> 
> I did see the Dioraddict in person as well. I do like it but it doesn't fit as much as it looks. But with just the choices you've given us, my vote goes for the Blue Diorama.
> 
> You're rocking all these bags in your pics. Can't wait to see which one(s) [emoji6] you end up with.



Thank you for responding! I do need to go back and compare how much each bag can fit. I totally forgot about the black studded Diorama! Too many options now on the table! Hahaha 

Any volunteers to come shopping with me and help me make a decision!!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Any volunteers to come shopping with me and help me make a decision!!


Would love to but I'm an ocean away from London.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you for responding! I do need to go back and compare how much each bag can fit. I totally forgot about the black studded Diorama! Too many options now on the table! Hahaha
> 
> Any volunteers to come shopping with me and help me make a decision!!



Ahhh! I think that's my favorite on you.


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you for responding! I do need to go back and compare how much each bag can fit. I totally forgot about the black studded Diorama! Too many options now on the table! Hahaha
> 
> Any volunteers to come shopping with me and help me make a decision!!



Ahh now there's two potentials!!!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Would love to but I'm an ocean away from London.


Well we will have to figure something out lol



incoralblue said:


> Ahhh! I think that's my favorite on you.


I completely forgot about it and I do really love it! 



Prada Prince said:


> Ahh now there's two potentials!!!


I know! But now the black studded is in first place so far!


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> Well we will have to figure something out lol
> 
> 
> I completely forgot about it and I do really love it!
> 
> 
> I know! But now the black studded is in first place so far!



Tempted to go see it with you lol!


----------



## BagFan5932

Prada Prince said:


> Tempted to go see it with you lol!



Really?!! Let's go!! Although that could end badly with more bags then just one!


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> Really?!! Let's go!! Although that could end badly with more bags then just one!



Drop me a PM and let's plan something then if you're serious!


----------



## hoching_yiu

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you for responding! I do need to go back and compare how much each bag can fit. I totally forgot about the black studded Diorama! Too many options now on the table! Hahaha
> 
> Any volunteers to come shopping with me and help me make a decision!!


So wanna join you on the DIOR shopping spree
That Diorama looks stunning on you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Decided to explore the New Bond Street flagship with my Diorama...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Decided to explore the New Bond Street flagship with my Diorama...
> 
> View attachment 3719932
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719937



Stylish!

Did you buy anything?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Stylish!
> 
> Did you buy anything?



Nope, trying to be good. I was there accompanying a friend who was debating between two colours for her Diorever...


----------



## averagejoe

I shared this in the Fendi thread but also wanted to share it here, because it features my favourite Dior Homme tote of all time, the Deville in washed lambskin. I loved it so much when I saw it on eluxury that I hunted it down because it wasn't available at all in Canada. Paid full price plus duties/customs fees but it was good money spent.


----------



## hightea_xx

In Vegas for a joint birthday celebration with the besties, and with all the options around I ended up with this beauty....!




Thanks Joe for the affirmation that scarlet is the way to go.  Was thinking of getting the new studded red but the scarlet is so delicious and my lady is studded and I wanted something ultra sleek.

Also if anyone is ever in Vegas and looking for an amazing SA, Alexandra at the Bellagio is the BEST.  So genuine and sincere, with a lot of warmth.  

The crystals wasn't amazing this time around and a lot of the other SAs at other brands were just awful.  Celine was especially terrible considering I was interesting in their flap WOC.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> In Vegas for a joint birthday celebration with the besties, and with all the options around I ended up with this beauty....!
> 
> View attachment 3722256
> 
> 
> Thanks Joe for the affirmation that scarlet is the way to go.  Was thinking of getting the new studded red but the scarlet is so delicious and my lady is studded and I wanted something ultra sleek.
> 
> Also if anyone is ever in Vegas and looking for an amazing SA, Alexandra at the Bellagio is the BEST.  So genuine and sincere, with a lot of warmth.
> 
> The crystals wasn't amazing this time around and a lot of the other SAs at other brands were just awful.  Celine was especially terrible considering I was interesting in their flap WOC.


Beautiful! I love how the Scarlet colour pairs with the gold hardware. 

So lucky that you're in Vegas! It's my favourite place to vacation. Did you get to go to the Dior at Wynn too? They've been excellent there every time I've visited.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! I love how the Scarlet colour pairs with the gold hardware.
> 
> So lucky that you're in Vegas! It's my favourite place to vacation. Did you get to go to the Dior at Wynn too? They've been excellent there every time I've visited.



Have not gotten down to the Wynn yet actually!  Will try to get there before I go but might not have a chance this time.  Absolutely adoring my vacation down here, spending a little bit too much [emoji87]


----------



## BagFan5932

hightea_xx said:


> In Vegas for a joint birthday celebration with the besties, and with all the options around I ended up with this beauty....!
> 
> View attachment 3722256
> 
> 
> Thanks Joe for the affirmation that scarlet is the way to go.  Was thinking of getting the new studded red but the scarlet is so delicious and my lady is studded and I wanted something ultra sleek.
> 
> Also if anyone is ever in Vegas and looking for an amazing SA, Alexandra at the Bellagio is the BEST.  So genuine and sincere, with a lot of warmth.
> 
> The crystals wasn't amazing this time around and a lot of the other SAs at other brands were just awful.  Celine was especially terrible considering I was interesting in their flap WOC.



Ohhhhh love the WOC!!!


----------



## BagFan5932

I am traveling back to the states tomorrow. I called the Dior in terminal 5 to see which bags they have and spoke to the nicest customer service rep, Ian. They had some of the new collection and when I inquired about the studded Diorama or Dioraddict he said that they were on reserve but I can always stop by and see if they weren't bought. He also told me prices and such. Very pleased with just the customer service line that I wanted to buy something over the phone haha! Will try and stop by before I board. But just wanted everyone to know who may travel through terminal 5 that you can call and reserve pieces and get pricing. Very helpful in planning any further travel and purchases!


----------



## hightea_xx

BagFan5932 said:


> I am traveling back to the states tomorrow. I called the Dior in terminal 5 to see which bags they have and spoke to the nicest customer service rep, Ian. They had some of the new collection and when I inquired about the studded Diorama or Dioraddict he said that they were on reserve but I can always stop by and see if they weren't bought. He also told me prices and such. Very pleased with just the customer service line that I wanted to buy something over the phone haha! Will try and stop by before I board. But just wanted everyone to know who may travel through terminal 5 that you can call and reserve pieces and get pricing. Very helpful in planning any further travel and purchases!



Any reveals coming soooooon?!

Also the Lady is out for my last day in vegaaaaaas!

View attachment 3722957


----------



## BagFan5932

hightea_xx said:


> Any reveals coming soooooon?!
> 
> Also the Lady is out for my last day in vegaaaaaas!
> 
> View attachment 3722957



It won't load the attachment! can you reload it?

Also Im not sure yet! I am still torn between both bags! I am planning on meeting up with PradaPrince when I come back from the states and go shopping so I am trying to be good.

My one concern with the Diorama is the leather looks as though it will show wear very fast. 

But like I said I am so indecisive at this moment that i am just being good for the time being but planning on buying something soon.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Any reveals coming soooooon?!
> 
> Also the Lady is out for my last day in vegaaaaaas!
> 
> View attachment 3722957


The photo isn't showing. Do you mind uploading again?


----------



## hightea_xx

Once more with feeling!


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> In Vegas for a joint birthday celebration with the besties, and with all the options around I ended up with this beauty....!
> 
> View attachment 3722256
> 
> 
> Thanks Joe for the affirmation that scarlet is the way to go.  Was thinking of getting the new studded red but the scarlet is so delicious and my lady is studded and I wanted something ultra sleek.



This is an amazing color! Congrats!!


----------



## hightea_xx

Travel buddies as I transit in Calgary!  Missing the Vegas heat and the many Dior shops....!


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about with Scarlet!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about with Scarlet!
> 
> View attachment 3726283


Very nice!


----------



## BagFan5932

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about with Scarlet!
> 
> View attachment 3726283



How do you like the WOC?! What all can you fit in it?


----------



## hightea_xx

BagFan5932 said:


> How do you like the WOC?! What all can you fit in it?



I love it for what it is; an oversized wallet lol!  Great for running around small errands or for evenings.  Doesn't fit much, I use it with a card holder and then have everything loose inside (other cards, wallet, iPhone 7 Plus!!!!, lip balm).

Will definitely get more use in the evenings when I don't want to really have anything on me.


----------



## aerolord

My Dior CD Belt and I love it. It hits most of what I'm looking for in a belt that is quality, subtlety, where only people into fashion can recognise it and not being right in your face. 

My only gripe is that they don't do other color for the belt or leather that I can easily purchase. I still do not want to go into third party leather belt yet.


----------



## incoralblue

aerolord said:


> My Dior CD Belt and I love it. It hits most of what I'm looking for in a belt that is quality, subtlety, where only people into fashion can recognise it and not being right in your face.
> 
> My only gripe is that they don't do other color for the belt or leather that I can easily purchase. I still do not want to go into third party leather belt yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730074



Nice belt. My bf has it in Navy leather with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> I love it for what it is; an oversized wallet lol!  Great for running around small errands or for evenings.  Doesn't fit much, I use it with a card holder and then have everything loose inside (other cards, wallet, iPhone 7 Plus!!!!, lip balm).
> 
> Will definitely get more use in the evenings when I don't want to really have anything on me.



My Diorama WOC has been sitting in my closet for monthssss. You have inspired me to use it again (and find an excuse to get the black studded Diorama WOC also!).


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> My Diorama WOC has been sitting in my closet for monthssss. You have inspired me to use it again (and find an excuse to get the black studded Diorama WOC also!).



Post pictures if you take it out for a spin!!

The studded options are great!  Also love the Lady dior studded WOX options too with the block initials.  The Dior Addict WOC is also great, the lock is amazing.  Just don't love the Dior logo on it.


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> Post pictures if you take it out for a spin!!
> 
> The studded options are great!  Also love the Lady dior studded WOX options too with the block initials.  The Dior Addict WOC is also great, the lock is amazing.  Just don't love the Dior logo on it.



I love the Dior Addict WOC also (including the logo!). However, I just don't use my Diorama WOC enough to justify buying another one. I don't even use it as a wallet as I have a couple of wallets that I do love - so trying to refrain from accumulating more leather goods at the moment....and your mod pics aren't helping me resist the temptation [emoji23]


----------



## averagejoe

aerolord said:


> My Dior CD Belt and I love it. It hits most of what I'm looking for in a belt that is quality, subtlety, where only people into fashion can recognise it and not being right in your face.
> 
> My only gripe is that they don't do other color for the belt or leather that I can easily purchase. I still do not want to go into third party leather belt yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730074


Very nice! I do love how it doesn't look like a logo (more like an oval with a line down the middle) to those who don't recognize the brand.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about doing what I do best: shopping and taking change room selfies!  [emoji57]


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my J'ADIOR bracelet...


----------



## hightea_xx

Bargain hunting at Off 5th with ms Scarlet featuring one of many bojangles lol


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Bargain hunting at Off 5th with ms Scarlet featuring one of many bojangles lol
> 
> View attachment 3738018


Nice! 

Have you found good deals at Off 5th? Every time I've gone, I haven't found anything for a good deal. The discount is minimal, especially on the pieces I want. And the selection of actual designer merchandise is so small. I rather go to Holts when they have a sale. Even Holt's first markdown has better deals than Off 5th.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Have you found good deals at Off 5th? Every time I've gone, I haven't found anything for a good deal. The discount is minimal, especially on the pieces I want. And the selection of actual designer merchandise is so small. I rather go to Holts when they have a sale. Even Holt's first markdown has better deals than Off 5th.



Thus hunting being the operative word lol.

I did purchase a lovely Alexander Wang blazer for about 70% off.  And today I found a pair of Saint Laurent sunglasses that are still in production for about 60% off (I resisted as I don't really need another pair of sunglasses lol)

But the finds are few and far between to be honest.  I agree that I have more luck with sales at Holts, Ssense, and even Simons.  I'm constantly monitoring the sales as the later two there are a couple of things that have caught my attention [emoji102]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Thus hunting being the operative word lol.
> 
> I did purchase a lovely Alexander Wang blazer for about 70% off.  And today I found a pair of Saint Laurent sunglasses that are still in production for about 60% off (I resisted as I don't really need another pair of sunglasses lol)
> 
> But the finds are few and far between to be honest.  I agree that I have more luck with sales at Holts, Ssense, and even Simons.  I'm constantly monitoring the sales as the later two there are a couple of things that have caught my attention [emoji102]


I thought it was just my luck with Off 5th. They have a lot of sunglasses at somewhat decent prices but none of the styles in their selection have appealed to me. Besides, I have too many sunglasses already, too.

I'm currently eyeing stuff at Ssense but their prices haven't been great during this sale. I often get better deals at Holts.


----------



## roseroyale

Does one have to be a dude to comment and appreciate on this thread? I absolutely love the way you guys put your outfits together - making notes for myself too!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I thought it was just my luck with Off 5th. They have a lot of sunglasses at somewhat decent prices but none of the styles in their selection have appealed to me. Besides, I have too many sunglasses already, too.
> 
> I'm currently eyeing stuff at Ssense but their prices haven't been great during this sale. I often get better deals at Holts.



I feel the same about sales in general this season, they haven't been as juicy as years past.  I feel like every week the sales would intensify weekly but now that we are essentially at the end of June and still where we are....  haven't gotten a chance to hit up Holts, they only just began their sale when I was in Montreal in May and I was more concerned with purchasing my Lady Dior than anything else [emoji87]


----------



## averagejoe

roseroyale said:


> Does one have to be a dude to comment and appreciate on this thread? I absolutely love the way you guys put your outfits together - making notes for myself too!


Thanks! No, you don't have to be a dude


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I feel the same about sales in general this season, they haven't been as juicy as years past.  I feel like every week the sales would intensify weekly but now that we are essentially at the end of June and still where we are....  haven't gotten a chance to hit up Holts, they only just began their sale when I was in Montreal in May and I was more concerned with purchasing my Lady Dior than anything else [emoji87]


I agree. Holts' sale doesn't have many pieces left already (at least not compared to their sale in January), and the discount hasn't even reached 70% off. It won't get much better than what is available currently.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I agree. Holts' sale doesn't have many pieces left already (at least not compared to their sale in January), and the discount hasn't even reached 70% off. It won't get much better than what is available currently.



Hmm might have to sneak away tomorrow to check it out maybe.... [emoji848]


----------



## averagejoe

Outfit today with my Dior Homme briefcase and my Jeans Paul Gaultier summer shirt from years ago that feels like nothing on when I wear it!


----------



## Redenkeew

averagejoe said:


> Outfit today with my Dior Homme briefcase and my Jeans Paul Gaultier summer shirt from years ago that feels like nothing on when I wear it!
> View attachment 3742958
> 
> View attachment 3742956



Cute look joe! Twins on that Fragment piece


----------



## Redenkeew

This is the first time I'm posting in Dior. I have to say that I'm a bit obsessed with the Dior Homme Men's SS18 collection. I save my fund and invest in a fair amount of luxury RTW every year and I have to say I really want to go to Dior tomorrow and ask the guys there to give me a holla as soon as they know more details on the pieces they are getting. The shirts, the shorts and the blazers on the show are amazing!


----------



## averagejoe

Redenkeew said:


> This is the first time I'm posting in Dior. I have to say that I'm a bit obsessed with the Dior Homme Men's SS18 collection. I save my fund and invest in a fair amount of luxury RTW every year and I have to say I really want to go to Dior tomorrow and ask the guys there to give me a holla as soon as they know more details on the pieces they are getting. The shirts, the shorts and the blazers on the show are amazing!


You just reminded me to check the collection. I forgot yesterday when I came home.

Those proportions and combinations in the show are very interesting! The look below is quite unexpected: Short shorts with a blazer! I was already thinking of experimenting with a blazer and dress shorts. That's already quite "out there" for me. And now there's this.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> You just reminded me to check the collection. I forgot yesterday when I came home.
> 
> Those proportions and combinations in the show are very interesting! The look below is quite unexpected: Short shorts with a blazer! I was already thinking of experimenting with a blazer and dress shorts. That's already quite "out there" for me. And now there's this.



I'm kind of digging that ribbony thingamabob... (being the technical term of course, ahem...)


----------



## Redenkeew

averagejoe said:


> You just reminded me to check the collection. I forgot yesterday when I came home.
> 
> Those proportions and combinations in the show are very interesting! The look below is quite unexpected: Short shorts with a blazer! I was already thinking of experimenting with a blazer and dress shorts. That's already quite "out there" for me. And now there's this.



Blazer + shorts is a cute combo. It has always been a very preppy look.


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some of the bags from the new SS2018 collection:

This one is my favourite. I love the atelier ribbon detailing around the bag. Not sure if I need another briefcase considering that the one I have is quite similar (in the same awesome grained calfskin) minus the ribbon. The ribbon charm is awesome, though! I hope it's available for sale separately so I can get it for my bags.





The duffle version is quite nice, too. Definitely less formal than carrying a briefcase around, so this will pair nicely with more looks.





Very cute min-duffle, but too small for me. I gravitate towards large bags.





Very nice monogram duffle. I love the print on it.





These bags feature the artwork of François Bard. The prints are cool, but I prefer them in leather over nylon (or woven canvas).









What do you guys think of the bags from this collection?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Here are some of the bags from the new SS2018 collection:
> 
> This one is my favourite. I love the atelier ribbon detailing around the bag. Not sure if I need another briefcase considering that the one I have is quite similar (in the same awesome grained calfskin) minus the ribbon. The ribbon charm is awesome, though! I hope it's available for sale separately so I can get it for my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The duffle version is quite nice, too. Definitely less formal than carrying a briefcase around, so this will pair nicely with more looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute min-duffle, but too small for me. I gravitate towards large bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice monogram duffle. I love the print on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bags feature the artwork of François Bard. The prints are cool, but I prefer them in leather over nylon (or woven canvas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the bags from this collection?



I love the mini-duffle and the atelier ribbon charm! Not sure I need another mini duffle since I have a Faure Le Page Le 35 MM...


----------



## Heysexy

I love the travel bags. For some reason though, most guys I know purchase Louis Vuitton travel bags or Gucci over Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Heysexy said:


> I love the travel bags. For some reason though, most guys I know purchase Louis Vuitton travel bags or Gucci over Dior


I think LV and Gucci are more well-known names for men, compared to Dior. In fact, even Boss and Armani seem more popular, at least when men talk about "brand names", than Dior.


----------



## Heysexy

averagejoe said:


> I think LV and Gucci are more well-known names for men, compared to Dior. In fact, even Boss and Armani seem more popular, at least when men talk about "brand names", than Dior.



Yes I never understood why. I guess because there has never been a staple or long term Dior mens bag as there has been for Gucci and Louis Vuitton. Dior suits for men are well known though for quality with many guys.


This is the problem I have with Dior. I get they like to change there styles etc. But it would be great if they implemented more monogram bags for men and make them a staple in there collections... Like Gucci has gg pattern & Louis Vuitton has LV pattern/ checked boxes.
It would help them a lot in terms of branding!!

Although I suppose it is good to be different in ways too.


----------



## averagejoe

Heysexy said:


> Yes I never understood why. I guess because there has never been a staple or long term Dior mens bag as there has been for Gucci and Louis Vuitton. Dior suits for men are well known though for quality with many guys.
> 
> 
> This is the problem I have with Dior. I get they like to change there styles etc. But it would be great if they implemented more monogram bags for men and make them a staple in there collections... Like Gucci has gg pattern & Louis Vuitton has LV pattern/ checked boxes.
> It would help them a lot in terms of branding!!
> 
> Although I suppose it is good to be different in ways too.


They are currently expanding their monogram bag range, as there is a shift again towards logo fabrics among several menswear and womenswear brands. The new monogram bags look interesting, as they have prints on top of the monogram (like Gucci and LV). The new monogram also feels a lot more durable than the older one. I had some older pieces and I have now sold all of them because the coated monogram canvas is literally a cotton canvas with plastic coating, and the plastic coating rubs off easily at areas of friction, exposing the brown canvas beneath.


----------



## Adrian Ho

In my opinion, I think most men are buying luxury bags for its big names, so Dior probably is lacking on that; Dior doesn't put a huge logo on their bags.
Additionally, LV and Gucci make canvas bags that are easy to maintain and long lasting, and most men buy for that reason.
This is just my observation.


----------



## Heysexy

averagejoe said:


> They are currently expanding their monogram bag range, as there is a shift again towards logo fabrics among several menswear and womenswear brands. The new monogram bags look interesting, as they have prints on top of the monogram (like Gucci and LV). The new monogram also feels a lot more durable than the older one. I had some older pieces and I have now sold all of them because the coated monogram canvas is literally a cotton canvas with plastic coating, and the plastic coating rubs off easily at areas of friction, exposing the brown canvas beneath.




Would love to see the new monogram bags. Do you have a pic of them?


----------



## averagejoe

Heysexy said:


> Would love to see the new monogram bags. Do you have a pic of them?



Here are some recent examples. I love how they have more than just plain monogram canvas.


----------



## Heysexy

averagejoe said:


> Here are some recent examples. I love how they have more than just plain monogram canvas.








I love the bags on the bottom!! Are they in store now as I may purchase one for my boyfriend


----------



## averagejoe

Heysexy said:


> I love the bags on the bottom!! Are they in store now as I may purchase one for my boyfriend


Some of these styles may still be in store. They are from the past 2 seasons I believe.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Diorosphere necklace...


----------



## averagejoe

Out today with my Dior VIII watch and J'ADIOR bracelet, which I paired with an aged gold Valentino dogtag that I bought two days ago to match the bracelet.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Out today with my Dior VIII watch and J'ADIOR bracelet, which I paired with an aged gold Valentino dogtag that I bought two days ago to match the bracelet.
> View attachment 3751404
> View attachment 3751405



Love the new dogtag AJ!

*Excuses myself to go find a jumper or a shawl to cover up arms in quiet depression*


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Love the new dogtag AJ!
> 
> *Excuses myself to go find a jumper or a shawl to cover up arms in quiet depression*


Thanks! I thought it matched the Dior nicely, not just in colour and finish, but also because it's related in some way to Maria Grazia Chiuri 

Summer weather is finally here, which means more summer outfits! Waited for a while this time around because usually it gets really warm during May, but there were some really cool days throughout May and June this year.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Out today with my Dior VIII watch and J'ADIOR bracelet, which I paired with an aged gold Valentino dogtag that I bought two days ago to match the bracelet.
> View attachment 3751404
> View attachment 3751405



Where are the sandals from?  Also let me put on some sunglasses for the gun so [emoji41]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Where are the sandals from?  Also let me put on some sunglasses for the gun so [emoji41]


Those sandals are Ferragamo. I just got them on sale at Holts 2 days ago and they were exactly what I needed: A pair of brown leather sandals because I didn't have any.


----------



## averagejoe

What's inside the bag?  This is my first Ebay purchase in years.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> What's inside the bag?  This is my first Ebay purchase in years.
> View attachment 3756476



Is it a Diorissimo? Reveal, reveal!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Is it a Diorissimo? Reveal, reveal!


No. It's a much older style, and one of my all-time favourites.

Introducing my Gaucho XL zipped tote, brand new with tags (which is hard to find 10 years after the bag was launched):



The price was nice BUT after conversion and duties, I almost paid twice the value of the US price in CDN dollar. Yikes! 

I sold all my Gaucho bags in the past, including a black version of this tote. The black one I got was also from Ebay, but whoever owned it before didn't take good care of it. The leather was stiff, and the zipper and handles had been repaired, too. So I sold it. I sold the messenger styles too (black and brown) because I stopped using messenger bags with the exception of two in my collection (I now prefer bags with hand-carry handles). I missed the Gaucho leather, and have been looking for another XL Gaucho tote on Ebay since. A few came and went, all either in not-so-good condition, or the price was too high. So when I came across this, unused, and in a colour that I don't have in my collection, I caved.

I cut the tag off (it seemed like the seller got it from the Dior outlet) and wore it out today in the sweltering heat. Wanted to wear my new Ferragamo sandals but the forecast called for rain (didn't want to ruin my new sandals) so I wore something water-proof instead. I don't mind this Gaucho getting rained on, though, because the leather is washed anyway. I'm hoping it darkens a bit with more use.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> No. It's a much older style, and one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> Introducing my Gaucho XL zipped tote, brand new with tags (which is hard to find 10 years after the bag was launched):
> View attachment 3756632
> View attachment 3756633
> 
> The price was nice BUT after conversion and duties, I almost paid twice the value of the US price in CDN dollar. Yikes!
> 
> I sold all my Gaucho bags in the past, including a black version of this tote. The black one I got was also from Ebay, but whoever owned it before didn't take good care of it. The leather was stiff, and the zipper and handles had been repaired, too. So I sold it. I sold the messenger styles too (black and brown) because I stopped using messenger bags with the exception of two in my collection (I now prefer bags with hand-carry handles). I missed the Gaucho leather, and have been looking for another XL Gaucho tote on Ebay since. A few came and went, all either in not-so-good condition, or the price was too high. So when I came across this, unused, and in a colour that I don't have in my collection, I caved.
> 
> I cut the tag off (it seemed like the seller got it from the Dior outlet) and wore it out today in the sweltering heat. Wanted to wear my new Ferragamo sandals but the forecast called for rain (didn't want to ruin my new sandals) so I wore something water-proof instead. I don't mind this Gaucho getting rained on, though, because the leather is washed anyway. I'm hoping it darkens a bit with more use.
> View attachment 3756639



Omg. Very nice. I remember trying this bag on when it came out years ago, but in the cognac'ish color. 

Looks great on you.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Omg. Very nice. I remember trying this bag on when it came out years ago, but in the cognac'ish color.
> 
> Looks great on you.


Thanks! Definitely one of my favourite bags from the Dior women's collection. The Gaucho is actually the bag style that I bought the most variations of. It must be a testament to how much I liked it back then. Aside from my 3 in the past (and now this one), I also got my mom some, although most are now sold. She now only has the mini shoulder flap version in black which she still uses sometimes. She clipped the charms off of that one because she didn't like the rattling, so I now have extra charms for my bags, or pendants for a necklace 

Thankfully the charms on this XL one don't rattle, because the bag is handheld. My messenger versions rattled all the time, and I had to cup the charms as I walked to not draw attention to myself.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> No. It's a much older style, and one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> Introducing my Gaucho XL zipped tote, brand new with tags (which is hard to find 10 years after the bag was launched):
> View attachment 3756632
> View attachment 3756633
> 
> The price was nice BUT after conversion and duties, I almost paid twice the value of the US price in CDN dollar. Yikes!
> 
> I sold all my Gaucho bags in the past, including a black version of this tote. The black one I got was also from Ebay, but whoever owned it before didn't take good care of it. The leather was stiff, and the zipper and handles had been repaired, too. So I sold it. I sold the messenger styles too (black and brown) because I stopped using messenger bags with the exception of two in my collection (I now prefer bags with hand-carry handles). I missed the Gaucho leather, and have been looking for another XL Gaucho tote on Ebay since. A few came and went, all either in not-so-good condition, or the price was too high. So when I came across this, unused, and in a colour that I don't have in my collection, I caved.
> 
> I cut the tag off (it seemed like the seller got it from the Dior outlet) and wore it out today in the sweltering heat. Wanted to wear my new Ferragamo sandals but the forecast called for rain (didn't want to ruin my new sandals) so I wore something water-proof instead. I don't mind this Gaucho getting rained on, though, because the leather is washed anyway. I'm hoping it darkens a bit with more use.
> View attachment 3756639



Beautiful find AJ! It looks amazing on you, and to find it brand new is an absolute treasure.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> No. It's a much older style, and one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> Introducing my Gaucho XL zipped tote, brand new with tags (which is hard to find 10 years after the bag was launched):
> View attachment 3756632
> View attachment 3756633
> 
> The price was nice BUT after conversion and duties, I almost paid twice the value of the US price in CDN dollar. Yikes!
> 
> I sold all my Gaucho bags in the past, including a black version of this tote. The black one I got was also from Ebay, but whoever owned it before didn't take good care of it. The leather was stiff, and the zipper and handles had been repaired, too. So I sold it. I sold the messenger styles too (black and brown) because I stopped using messenger bags with the exception of two in my collection (I now prefer bags with hand-carry handles). I missed the Gaucho leather, and have been looking for another XL Gaucho tote on Ebay since. A few came and went, all either in not-so-good condition, or the price was too high. So when I came across this, unused, and in a colour that I don't have in my collection, I caved.
> 
> I cut the tag off (it seemed like the seller got it from the Dior outlet) and wore it out today in the sweltering heat. Wanted to wear my new Ferragamo sandals but the forecast called for rain (didn't want to ruin my new sandals) so I wore something water-proof instead. I don't mind this Gaucho getting rained on, though, because the leather is washed anyway. I'm hoping it darkens a bit with more use.
> View attachment 3756639



What a lovely find!!  Enjoy it


----------



## Pursedesbenz

averagejoe said:


> No. It's a much older style, and one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> Introducing my Gaucho XL zipped tote, brand new with tags (which is hard to find 10 years after the bag was launched):
> View attachment 3756632
> View attachment 3756633
> 
> The price was nice BUT after conversion and duties, I almost paid twice the value of the US price in CDN dollar. Yikes!
> 
> I sold all my Gaucho bags in the past, including a black version of this tote. The black one I got was also from Ebay, but whoever owned it before didn't take good care of it. The leather was stiff, and the zipper and handles had been repaired, too. So I sold it. I sold the messenger styles too (black and brown) because I stopped using messenger bags with the exception of two in my collection (I now prefer bags with hand-carry handles). I missed the Gaucho leather, and have been looking for another XL Gaucho tote on Ebay since. A few came and went, all either in not-so-good condition, or the price was too high. So when I came across this, unused, and in a colour that I don't have in my collection, I caved.
> 
> I cut the tag off (it seemed like the seller got it from the Dior outlet) and wore it out today in the sweltering heat. Wanted to wear my new Ferragamo sandals but the forecast called for rain (didn't want to ruin my new sandals) so I wore something water-proof instead. I don't mind this Gaucho getting rained on, though, because the leather is washed anyway. I'm hoping it darkens a bit with more use.
> View attachment 3756639


Wow, didn't expect the bag to be as big as it is from the first two photos. Great find!


----------



## averagejoe

Pursedesbenz said:


> Wow, didn't expect the bag to be as big as it is from the first two photos. Great find!


Thanks! It's the largest size of the zippered tote, and the second largest size of the Gaucho line. The largest is the XL messenger which is two inches longer in length, but isn't as wide or as tall in height.


----------



## Prada Prince

Summer ensemble with my chunky Diorosphere bracelet...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Summer ensemble with my chunky Diorosphere bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3757688


I want that Diorosphere bracelet. Then we could be more than just J'ADIOR bracelet buddies


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I want that Diorosphere bracelet. Then we could be more than just J'ADIOR bracelet buddies



Any chance EBay or Vestiaire might have one? I know, I'm an enabler!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Any chance EBay or Vestiaire might have one? I know, I'm an enabler!


I'll try Ebay. I have seen the bangle from this collection on Ebay, but I want the chain bracelet like yours.


----------



## averagejoe

Went out again with my Gaucho ().


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my J'ADIOR bracelet...


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> No. It's a much older style, and one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> Introducing my Gaucho XL zipped tote, brand new with tags (which is hard to find 10 years after the bag was launched):
> View attachment 3756632
> View attachment 3756633
> 
> The price was nice BUT after conversion and duties, I almost paid twice the value of the US price in CDN dollar. Yikes!
> 
> I sold all my Gaucho bags in the past, including a black version of this tote. The black one I got was also from Ebay, but whoever owned it before didn't take good care of it. The leather was stiff, and the zipper and handles had been repaired, too. So I sold it. I sold the messenger styles too (black and brown) because I stopped using messenger bags with the exception of two in my collection (I now prefer bags with hand-carry handles). I missed the Gaucho leather, and have been looking for another XL Gaucho tote on Ebay since. A few came and went, all either in not-so-good condition, or the price was too high. So when I came across this, unused, and in a colour that I don't have in my collection, I caved.
> 
> I cut the tag off (it seemed like the seller got it from the Dior outlet) and wore it out today in the sweltering heat. Wanted to wear my new Ferragamo sandals but the forecast called for rain (didn't want to ruin my new sandals) so I wore something water-proof instead. I don't mind this Gaucho getting rained on, though, because the leather is washed anyway. I'm hoping it darkens a bit with more use.
> View attachment 3756639



Love your Gaucho! I have the same color scheme in a large Gaucho zipped tote but in python and croc though mine is a tiny bit smaller. I may have to pull it out of the archives this week lol. Feeling very inspired.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Love your Gaucho! I have the same color scheme in a large Gaucho zipped tote but in python and croc though mine is a tiny bit smaller. I may have to pull it out of the archives this week lol. Feeling very inspired.


The off-white croc and python combination is phenomenal! It also came in this XL size and I would love to get my hands on it.


----------



## fox2005

it's so cool !


----------



## averagejoe

Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Gaucho today. I love how it slouches, and how the aged leather looks glossy depending on the lighting.

@denimcococabas any chance you can share a photo (especially a mod shot) of your exotic Gaucho tote? Would love to see how you choose to style it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Lucky Dior star necklace...


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Gaucho today. I love how it slouches, and how the aged leather looks glossy depending on the lighting.
> 
> @denimcococabas any chance you can share a photo (especially a mod shot) of your exotic Gaucho tote? Would love to see how you choose to style it.
> View attachment 3771633



Hmm I'll have to see what I can do. I didn't end up pulling it out last week. I'll try again this week. I usually just style it with something similar in color scheme, I'm pretty basic that way lol.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Hmm I'll have to see what I can do. I didn't end up pulling it out last week. I'll try again this week. I usually just style it with something similar in color scheme, I'm pretty basic that way lol.


So far that's what I have been doing, just off-whites (similar colours to the bag) and maybe some denim. I'm wondering what other colours look good with it.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> So far that's what I have been doing, just off-whites (similar colours to the bag) and maybe some denim. I'm wondering what other colours look good with it.



I'd be more adventurous in terms of colour combinations with the Gaucho. Given that it's in beige, it's a great neutral and would make a perfect foil against most colours.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I'd be more adventurous in terms of colour combinations with the Gaucho. Given that it's in beige, it's a great neutral and would make a perfect foil against most colours.


If I pair this with brighter colours, then would it look too sporty against the Gaucho? Even on the runway, Galliano styled this Gaucho with rugged denims and nude colours (with a touch of colour here and there).


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> If I pair this with brighter colours, then would it look too sporty against the Gaucho? Even on the runway, Galliano styled this Gaucho with rugged denims and nude colours (with a touch of colour here and there).



I think it depends on the shades, and the style of the outfit. I wouldn't go with neon shades, but jewel tones, or solid medium tone colours would work well I think.


----------



## averagejoe

Trying a few colours with the Gaucho.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Trying a few colours with the Gaucho.
> View attachment 3772377



See, that works beautifully in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> See, that works beautifully in my opinion.


Thanks for the suggestion of the jewel tones!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion of the jewel tones!



Happy to help!


----------



## averagejoe

Different look with the Gaucho. I am a bit obsessed with the bag at the moment . I think the light colour makes it go really well with summer outfits. There's also a bit of nostalgia with the Gaucho. I remember watching the runway show when the bag was released, and being wowed by Galliano's new version of a saddle bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Different look with the Gaucho. I am a bit obsessed with the bag at the moment . I think the light colour makes it go really well with summer outfits. There's also a bit of nostalgia with the Gaucho. I remember watching the runway show when the bag was released, and being wowed by Galliano's new version of a saddle bag.
> View attachment 3773145



I think i love this look best!


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Couldn't resist taking a photo of my Gaucho today. I love how it slouches, and how the aged leather looks glossy depending on the lighting.
> 
> @denimcococabas any chance you can share a photo (especially a mod shot) of your exotic Gaucho tote? Would love to see how you choose to style it.
> View attachment 3771633






Here it is. We took a day trip to San Clemente today and I decided to dig this out. As usual I just carry it with similar colors. Faded looking brown polo, pale plaid shorts in tans/browns, pale nude espadrilles and Dior sunnies with tan leather arms.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 3773439
> 
> 
> Here it is. We took a day trip to San Clemente today and I decided to dig this out. As usual I just carry it with similar colors. Faded looking brown polo, pale plaid shorts in tans/browns, pale nude espadrilles and Dior sunnies with tan leather arms.


You look amazing! The colours go very well with it, all the way down to your shoes. And I think our Gaucho bags are in the same size, too.

You're lucky for owning this exotic version. If only I could get my hands on one.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> You look amazing! The colours go very well with it, all the way down to your shoes. And I think our Gaucho bags are in the same size, too.
> 
> You're lucky for owning this exotic version. If only I could get my hands on one.



Thanks, I certainly love it. What are the rough measurements on yours? I had forgotten just how cavernous it was until I pulled it out and started loading it up lol


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Thanks, I certainly love it. What are the rough measurements on yours? I had forgotten just how cavernous it was until I pulled it out and started loading it up lol


Mine measures roughly 17 x 12 x 7 inches. Based on the proportions of your bag (i.e. distance between the strap attachment and the lambskin links, front pocket size, etc.), I believe it's the exact same size as mine.

It's a big bag, isn't it? I love it! Perfect size of the Gaucho for us guys. The pocket at the front is very handy for quick-access. I keep my wallet in there (my wallet isn't huge so it fits perfectly).

The crocodile on yours looks very soft, which is amazing for crocodile as it tends to look stiff on a lot of bags.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Mine measures roughly 17 x 12 x 7 inches. Based on the proportions of your bag (i.e. distance between the strap attachment and the lambskin links, front pocket size, etc.), I believe it's the exact same size as mine.
> 
> It's a big bag, isn't it? I love it! Perfect size of the Gaucho for us guys. The pocket at the front is very handy for quick-access. I keep my wallet in there (my wallet isn't huge so it fits perfectly).
> 
> The crocodile on yours looks very soft, which is amazing for crocodile as it tends to look stiff on a lot of bags.



I used to keep my phone in that small front pocket but now I have an iPhone 7+ and it no longer fits so it's currently empty.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> I used to keep my phone in that small front pocket but now I have an iPhone 7+ and it no longer fits so it's currently empty.


You can actually keep your keys in that pouch, so you can access them easily.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> You can actually keep your keys in that pouch, so you can access them easily.



Good thinking, I'll give that a shot tomorrow if I'm still carrying that one. Here's today's look. I didn't bother to 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
spend as much effort trying to coordinate it today.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Good thinking, I'll give that a shot tomorrow if I'm still carrying that one. Here's today's look. I didn't bother to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spend as much effort trying to coordinate it today.


Looking good! I think the casualness of the Gaucho lends an effortlessness to it, so it goes with lots of casual outfits.

Thanks for sharing your pics!

When I used to own the messenger styles of the Gaucho, I left the front pocket empty because they were much smaller. Couldn't fit my phone (I had a Blackberry back then), and keys were hard to access because the opening was rather small. The size of the pocket is much larger on our zipped Gaucho totes, and it makes it easier to put stuff in that we can retrieve with ease.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Looking good! I think the casualness of the Gaucho lends an effortlessness to it, so it goes with lots of casual outfits.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics!
> 
> When I used to own the messenger styles of the Gaucho, I left the front pocket empty because they were much smaller. Couldn't fit my phone (I had a Blackberry back then), and keys were hard to access because the opening was rather small. The size of the pocket is much larger on our zipped Gaucho totes, and it makes it easier to put stuff in that we can retrieve with ease.



Thanks, the casual nature is especially nice in Southern California because everything here is super casual. 
I do enjoy the ample size and ease of access to that front pocket when I used it for my old phone. I've thought about a Gaucho shoulder bag in the past but haven't looked too much at the messenger style ones, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my J'ADIOR bracelet out to a midweek dinner with my best friend...


----------



## denimcococabas

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my J'ADIOR bracelet out to a midweek dinner with my best friend...
> 
> View attachment 3775221
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775222



Is that a Pandora? Love that color.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Is that a Pandora? Love that color.


I think it's @Prada Prince 's Cartier. He had the silk cord changed recently to this summer colour.

It is very nice.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> I think it's @Prada Prince 's Cartier. He had the silk cord changed recently to this summer colour.
> 
> It is very nice.



I meant the bag lol. I recognized the bracelet.


----------



## averagejoe

My look today, with my Dior Homme briefcase and Dior Chiffre Rouge D01 watch (@memo.alive I'm wearing the Givenchy version of Birkenstocks that I was talking about in the Fendi Fellas thread). I tried Fendi's Fusto on my briefcase because I keep using the LV x Fragments pouch on this, but the pouch looks nicer with the bag in my opinion, so I went with the pouch again.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> I meant the bag lol. I recognized the bracelet.


Oops! Sorry. Yeah that's the Pandora.


----------



## denimcococabas

@averagejoe you're a die hard Dior guy and a watch fan (from what I've witnessed). What are your thoughts on the Dior VIII in ceramic vs the Christal line?


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> @averagejoe you're a die hard Dior guy and a watch fan (from what I've witnessed). What are your thoughts on the Dior VIII in ceramic vs the Christal line?


Guilty as charged !

I had the Christal before too, and loved it! Gave it to my mom because I can't rotate between that many watches. While my watches are now all automatic, the Christal I owned was quartz so if I didn't wear it enough, essentially I was wasting the battery. If I get a Dior Christal again somehow, it will have to be an automatic version.

Aesthetically, I like the ceramic Dior VIII more than the Christal because it appears more streamlined. It also looks like Dior went more upscale with the Dior VIII, giving it an anti-reflective sapphire crystal (actually makes the watch look a lot more expensive) and also highly polished multi-faceted indexes which sparkle in the light. The Christal doesn't have either. 

Also, I like the all-black colour of the Dior VIII. While stainless steel looks good on a watch, it doesn't beat the intensity that black ceramic has thanks to its saturated colour.


----------



## Prada Prince

denimcococabas said:


> Is that a Pandora? Love that color.



Yeah it's my medium Givenchy Pandora. Absolutely fell in love with the colour and the mock-croc panel. Made a great replacement after my turquoise blue one was stolen from under my nose in a restaurant...


----------



## denimcococabas

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah it's my medium Givenchy Pandora. Absolutely fell in love with the colour and the mock-croc panel. Made a great replacement after my turquoise blue one was stolen from under my nose in a restaurant...



Thanks, it really is a great color and the coloring of the embossed panel really makes the texture pop. Sorry to hear about your loss, I've had a bag stolen too so I know what that's like.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Guilty as charged !
> 
> I had the Christal before too, and loved it! Gave it to my mom because I can't rotate between that many watches. While my watches are now all automatic, the Christal I owned was quartz so if I didn't wear it enough, essentially I was wasting the battery. If I get a Dior Christal again somehow, it will have to be an automatic version.
> 
> Aesthetically, I like the ceramic Dior VIII more than the Christal because it appears more streamlined. It also looks like Dior went more upscale with the Dior VIII, giving it an anti-reflective sapphire crystal (actually makes the watch look a lot more expensive) and also highly polished multi-faceted indexes which sparkle in the light. The Christal doesn't have either.
> 
> Also, I like the all-black colour of the Dior VIII. While stainless steel looks good on a watch, it doesn't beat the intensity that black ceramic has thanks to its saturated colour.



Thanks for the first hand info. I agree about the streamlined appearance on the VIII. The christal pieces (sapphire crystals?) set into the stainless steel have a heavier and chunkier feel than the single pieces of ceramic. I'll have to do more thinking I guess lol


----------



## Prada Prince

denimcococabas said:


> Thanks, it really is a great color and the coloring of the embossed panel really makes the texture pop. Sorry to hear about your loss, I've had a bag stolen too so I know what that's like.



Thank you. I was lucky I had insurance, or else I would have been even more upsetting than it already was.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah it's my medium Givenchy Pandora. Absolutely fell in love with the colour and the mock-croc panel. Made a great replacement after my turquoise blue one was stolen from under my nose in a restaurant...





denimcococabas said:


> Thanks, it really is a great color and the coloring of the embossed panel really makes the texture pop. Sorry to hear about your loss, I've had a bag stolen too so I know what that's like.



Sorry to hear that you had your bag stolen! What a traumatic experience that must've been!

@Prada Prince good to hear that you insured your belongings!


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Thanks for the first hand info. I agree about the streamlined appearance on the VIII. The christal pieces (sapphire crystals?) set into the stainless steel have a heavier and chunkier feel than the single pieces of ceramic. I'll have to do more thinking I guess lol


The Christal is heavier and chunkier than the VIII. The setting of the sapphire crystal pyramids into the strap and bezel makes the Christal more unique than the VIII.

By the way, the stuff I said about the Christal relates to the older Dior Christal 38 mm chronograph which I used to own. The newer one has the same dimensions as the Dior VIII ceramic. I am still lusting after the newer blue Christal 38 mm automatic:





This is one of my favourite blue watches.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My look today, with my Dior Homme briefcase and Dior Chiffre Rouge D01 watch (@memo.alive I'm wearing the Givenchy version of Birkenstocks that I was talking about in the Fendi Fellas thread). I tried Fendi's Fusto on my briefcase because I keep using the LV x Fragments pouch on this, but the pouch looks nicer with the bag in my opinion, so I went with the pouch again.
> View attachment 3775249


They do look comfy!


----------



## averagejoe

Going for a slightly more "rugged" look today with the Gaucho :


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> The Christal is heavier and chunkier than the VIII. The setting of the sapphire crystal pyramids into the strap and bezel makes the Christal more unique than the VIII.
> 
> By the way, the stuff I said about the Christal relates to the older Dior Christal 38 mm chronograph which I used to own. The newer one has the same dimensions as the Dior VIII ceramic. I am still lusting after the newer blue Christal 38 mm automatic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favourite blue watches.



That certainly is a gorgeous shade of blue. I was initially looking at the older ones so now I have even more to consider.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my large Diorama... It really is one of my favourite bags! 

Continuing in the Dior vein, I coupled it with my DiorReflected sunnies...


----------



## denimcococabas

In the post office with just my wallet. I usually leave my bag in the car when I come here. I pulled out this old wallet because I thought it'd match these shorts and I'm quite pleased lol.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 3781730
> 
> In the post office with just my wallet. I usually leave my bag in the car when I come here. I pulled out this old wallet because I thought it'd match these shorts and I'm quite pleased lol.


Loving your Rasta wallet! And nice pants! Even your shoes are coordinated!


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Loving your Rasta wallet! And nice pants! Even your shoes are coordinated!



Thanks, I thought about going with the yellow but decided the green was a bit more unexpected. Paired with a green 
	

		
			
		

		
	


Gucci satchel


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Thanks, I thought about going with the yellow but decided the green was a bit more unexpected. Paired with a green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781853
> Gucci satchel


Nice! This Gucci bag reminds me of when they used to make more colours of the Gucci canvas. They even had some beautiful sparkly ones.

Have you considered a Dior Rasta bowling bag? I think it could look great on a guy as long as it's the largest size of it. It's the one that looks a bit elongated. The smaller bowler has nice proportions, but I prefer larger bags on guys.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Nice! This Gucci bag reminds me of when they used to make more colours of the Gucci canvas. They even had some beautiful sparkly ones.
> 
> Have you considered a Dior Rasta bowling bag? I think it could look great on a guy as long as it's the largest size of it. It's the one that looks a bit elongated. The smaller bowler has nice proportions, but I prefer larger bags on guys.



I just had to google it lol, couldn't quite picture the bag. I like the style/shape but the tricolor theme from Rasta has always been a put-off for me. I liked the wallet because the red is only inside and the other colors are minimal. I'm super weird about mixing too many colors that don't go together well and the Rasta colors (even outside of the Dior collection i.e. Jamaican flag colors) have always bothered me. For this reason I wouldn't buy a Rasta collection piece with the colored stripes. I've been toying with another Gaucho in the darker brown/saddle color or a saddle/double saddle bag. Still undecided though.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Nice! This Gucci bag reminds me of when they used to make more colours of the Gucci canvas. They even had some beautiful sparkly ones.
> 
> Have you considered a Dior Rasta bowling bag? I think it could look great on a guy as long as it's the largest size of it. It's the one that looks a bit elongated. The smaller bowler has nice proportions, but I prefer larger bags on guys.



It's a few years old from what I think was an outlet only canvas. They used to have the sparkly lurex ones too but I never pulled the trigger on one. I live pretty close to a Gucci outlet... dangerous. Oh and to stay on forum topic they have a Fendi outlet too


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> I just had to google it lol, couldn't quite picture the bag. I like the style/shape but the tricolor theme from Rasta has always been a put-off for me. I liked the wallet because the red is only inside and the other colors are minimal. I'm super weird about mixing too many colors that don't go together well and the Rasta colors (even outside of the Dior collection i.e. Jamaican flag colors) have always bothered me. For this reason I wouldn't buy a Rasta collection piece with the colored stripes. I've been toying with another Gaucho in the darker brown/saddle color or a saddle/double saddle bag. Still undecided though.



I get what you mean. Normally I don't like the Rasta colours, but when done a la Dior style, it's more interesting. It goes well with the brown monogram.

I tried the double saddle Gaucho before and it would work well if only the strap was a bit longer, as I want to use it as a messenger bag. It looks good over the shoulder, but would be so cool worn as a messenger. The actual messenger style of the Gaucho is great for guys. The length is perfect. It even comes in a larger 19-inch width version (the smaller is 17 inches wide). I regret selling mine now, especially the brown one.

I want to add another XL zippered tote to my collection, in a different colour or material. I haven't seen the XL tote in blue before but I would definitely want that. The "burnished" blue looks really good with the brown.



denimcococabas said:


> It's a few years old from what I think was an outlet only canvas. They used to have the sparkly lurex ones too but I never pulled the trigger on one. I live pretty close to a Gucci outlet... dangerous. Oh and to stay on forum topic they have a Fendi outlet too



Do you live close to the Cabazon Desert Hills Premium Outlets? It would be so awesome to live near a Gucci and Fendi outlet! I heard the Gucci outlet has great pieces now that they aren't even holding sales at their boutiques anymore, and sales styles are being shipped directly there.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> I get what you mean. Normally I don't like the Rasta colours, but when done a la Dior style, it's more interesting. It goes well with the brown monogram.
> 
> I tried the double saddle Gaucho before and it would work well if only the strap was a bit longer, as I want to use it as a messenger bag. It looks good over the shoulder, but would be so cool worn as a messenger. The actual messenger style of the Gaucho is great for guys. The length is perfect. It even comes in a larger 19-inch width version (the smaller is 17 inches wide). I regret selling mine now, especially the brown one.
> 
> I want to add another XL zippered tote to my collection, in a different colour or material. I haven't seen the XL tote in blue before but I would definitely want that. The "burnished" blue looks really good with the brown.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live close to the Cabazon Desert Hills Premium Outlets? It would be so awesome to live near a Gucci and Fendi outlet! I heard the Gucci outlet has great pieces now that they aren't even holding sales at their boutiques anymore, and sales styles are being shipped directly there.



A burnished blue does sound like a great color on that bag. I'll have to keep an eye out. 
Yes, I'm by the Desert Hills Premium Outlets. A million years ago when I was still in LA they had a Dior outlet too. 
I don't really do the messenger thing anymore. I've accepted that I have long legs and a short torso (long for 5'7") and being short and small framed I look like a kid wearing his fathers bag when I try traditional messenger styles. 
I have also started being more open to more sizes, shapes and styles that a younger me would have called too "pursey" lol so the big sized bags thing isn't as important to me anymore either. I carry what I like because I like it.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> A burnished blue does sound like a great color on that bag. I'll have to keep an eye out.
> Yes, I'm by the Desert Hills Premium Outlets. A million years ago when I was still in LA they had a Dior outlet too.
> I don't really do the messenger thing anymore. I've accepted that I have long legs and a short torso (long for 5'7") and being short and small framed I look like a kid wearing his fathers bag when I try traditional messenger styles.
> I have also started being more open to more sizes, shapes and styles that a younger me would have called too "pursey" lol so the big sized bags thing isn't as important to me anymore either. I carry what I like because I like it.


Having long legs is better than having a long torso. Long legs make people appear taller . 

I used to be crazy about messenger bags, and I've kinda grown out of them too. I only have 2 black messenger bags left in my collection, and one brown one. I used to have more but sold most of them because I tend not to reach for those bags. Even my Givenchy messenger (one of my black ones) can be used as a hobo but it folds over to make a messenger flap, so it's not a true messenger bag.

I like top-handle bags now, with the option of a detachable shoulder strap in case I need to free up my hands.

By the way, I used to buy from the Dior outlet at Desert Hills  They were the only US Dior boutique to offer international shipping, and was my only access to a Dior outlet. And then they closed.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Having long legs is better than having a long torso. Long legs make people appear taller .
> 
> I used to be crazy about messenger bags, and I've kinda grown out of them too. I only have 2 black messenger bags left in my collection, and one brown one. I used to have more but sold most of them because I tend not to reach for those bags. Even my Givenchy messenger (one of my black ones) can be used as a hobo but it folds over to make a messenger flap, so it's not a true messenger bag.
> 
> I like top-handle bags now, with the option of a detachable shoulder strap in case I need to free up my hands.
> 
> By the way, I used to buy from the Dior outlet at Desert Hills  They were the only US Dior boutique to offer international shipping, and was my only access to a Dior outlet. And then they closed.



I've been interested in some top handle bags as well but have been requiring the shoulder or cross body strap as I have a 2 year old and find that I always need my hands lol. 
The closure of that store was very sad. The same can be said about the old Versace stores. They closed them all and then reopened some but it's just not the same.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Having long legs is better than having a long torso. Long legs make people appear taller .
> 
> I used to be crazy about messenger bags, and I've kinda grown out of them too. I only have 2 black messenger bags left in my collection, and one brown one. I used to have more but sold most of them because I tend not to reach for those bags. Even my Givenchy messenger (one of my black ones) can be used as a hobo but it folds over to make a messenger flap, so it's not a true messenger bag.
> 
> I like top-handle bags now, with the option of a detachable shoulder strap in case I need to free up my hands.
> 
> By the way, I used to buy from the Dior outlet at Desert Hills  They were the only US Dior boutique to offer international shipping, and was my only access to a Dior outlet. And then they closed.



Speaking of messenger styles, what do you think of the Proenza Schouler PS1 medium? It's about as messenger as I can picture myself carrying.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Speaking of messenger styles, what do you think of the Proenza Schouler PS1 medium? It's about as messenger as I can picture myself carrying.


I like the PS1. I wanted to get one in the XL size in olive green a few years ago, but it was sold out by the time it reached a good price. I haven't tried the medium version before so I'm not sure how that size would look on me.

Have you tried the medium before?

I've read about some quality/design issues on the PS forum here, like with screws coming out, and colours fading on the leather. The screws are an easy fix as they can be screwed back in or replaced.

PS1 bags have lost popularity, and I've now seen them get marked down quite a bit, even on the PS website. If you do get one, be sure to get one at at least 50% off.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> I've been interested in some top handle bags as well but have been requiring the shoulder or cross body strap as I have a 2 year old and find that I always need my hands lol.
> The closure of that store was very sad. The same can be said about the old Versace stores. They closed them all and then reopened some but it's just not the same.


Yeah the closing of the Dior outlet was sad. Dior at Woodbury (the only remaining US outlet) doesn't ship to Canada.


----------



## Yoshi1296

denimcococabas said:


> Speaking of messenger styles, what do you think of the Proenza Schouler PS1 medium? It's about as messenger as I can picture myself carrying.





averagejoe said:


> I like the PS1. I wanted to get one in the XL size in olive green a few years ago, but it was sold out by the time it reached a good price. I haven't tried the medium version before so I'm not sure how that size would look on me.
> 
> Have you tried the medium before?
> 
> I've read about some quality/design issues on the PS forum here, like with screws coming out, and colours fading on the leather. The screws are an easy fix as they can be screwed back in or replaced.
> 
> PS1 bags have lost popularity, and I've now seen them get marked down quite a bit, even on the PS website. If you do get one, be sure to get one at at least 50% off.



I use a PS1 in the large size as my everyday bag for school and I must say it's probably my FAVORITE everyday bag. It's so casual and convenient. I can fit all my books plus daily essentials with ease and have had no quality issues so far. The leather ages beautifully and is buttery soft now. The color does fade but in the way a Balenciaga would, and I think the faded ones look lovely. 

If any of you guys do go for one, I really suggest the large size, medium is a bit small and the XL was way too big on me. I'm 5'7" and the large is just perfect. Here's a pic of the bag and a bad modeling shot lol!
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3782029


----------



## Prada Prince

denimcococabas said:


> Speaking of messenger styles, what do you think of the Proenza Schouler PS1 medium? It's about as messenger as I can picture myself carrying.



I absolutely LOVE my medium PS1 in indigo with aged ruthenium hardware. It's such a practical bag with its different compartments, and hardy enough that it's a throw-n-go bag for me. 

I actually didn't want it in a size bigger than the medium as I've sort of moved away from the messenger styles since I was in my teens. 

I got this one with 40% off in the Farfetch sale back in January, after I had my Harvey Nicks order of the same bag cancelled. That was actually 30% off, so I guess it turned out to be a  stroke of good luck! 

I did find the strap that comes with it to be a little short for me, but I've swapped it out with my Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race which gets it to just the right length for my preferences. 

Here's a couple of mod shots of the PS1 medium if it helps.


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> I use a PS1 in the large size as my everyday bag for school and I must say it's probably my FAVORITE everyday bag. It's so casual and convenient. I can fit all my books plus daily essentials with ease and have had no quality issues so far. The leather ages beautifully and is buttery soft now. The color does fade but in the way a Balenciaga would, and I think the faded ones look lovely.
> 
> If any of you guys do go for one, I really suggest the large size, medium is a bit small and the XL was way too big on me. I'm 5'7" and the large is just perfect. Here's a pic of the bag and a bad modeling shot lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782020
> 
> View attachment 3782029


Thanks for the feedback on the PS1. Makes me want it again. I will definitely hunt the winter sales for one at a good price. I'm still sold on the XL size, with silver hardware. 

Did you have to tighten the screws on yours at any point? If so, then was it easy to do?

Your mod shot isn't working properly. I click the attachment and it shows an error. Do you mind uploading it again? Would love to see the size against your height.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I absolutely LOVE my medium PS1 in indigo with aged ruthenium hardware. It's such a practical bag with its different compartments, and hardy enough that it's a throw-n-go bag for me.
> 
> I actually didn't want it in a size bigger than the medium as I've sort of moved away from the messenger styles since I was in my teens.
> 
> I got this one with 40% off in the Farfetch sale back in January, after I had my Harvey Nicks order of the same bag cancelled. That was actually 30% off, so I guess it turned out to be a  stroke of good luck!
> 
> I did find the strap that comes with it to be a little short for me, but I've swapped it out with my Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race which gets it to just the right length for my preferences.
> 
> Here's a couple of mod shots of the PS1 medium if it helps.
> 
> View attachment 3782089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782090


The Bandouliere Race does make for a good strap with this bag. The thickness of the strap makes the bag look more "masculine", too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the PS1. Makes me want it again. I will definitely hunt the winter sales for one at a good price. I'm still sold on the XL size, with silver hardware.
> 
> Did you have to tighten the screws on yours at any point? If so, then was it easy to do?
> 
> Your mod shot isn't working properly. I click the attachment and it shows an error. Do you mind uploading it again? Would love to see the size against your height.



Nope never had to tighten my screws. I did check and one point and they were all fine for me. The XL does look really cool. You also seem taller in your modshots so I think it will work for you. And plus you pull off big bags just fine!

Sorry about the picture lol[emoji28]

Here you go!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Nope never had to tighten my screws. I did check and one point and they were all fine for me. The XL does look really cool. You also seem taller in your modshots so I think it will work for you. And plus you pull off big bags just fine!
> 
> Sorry about the picture lol[emoji28]
> 
> Here you go!
> View attachment 3782211


The large looks good on you, especially slung over the shoulder. I'm just an inch taller, so it'll look the same on me. I think I may still prefer the XL size, but that one is harder to find. I'll try the large next time I see it on sale.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> The large looks good on you, especially slung over the shoulder. I'm just an inch taller, so it'll look the same on me. I think I may still prefer the XL size, but that one is harder to find. I'll try the large next time I see it on sale.



Thanks!! The XL is definitely much harder to find but I guess pre-loved might be your best option. I think there are some large sizes on sale on the PS website right now!!


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Yeah the closing of the Dior outlet was sad. Dior at Woodbury (the only remaining US outlet) doesn't ship to Canada.



Sounds like you need a US connect to ship to. I had to do that with my first python bag. It's illegal to sell python skin products or to import/export them for commercial purposes in CA so I had the bag sent to a relative out of state who then shipped it to me.


----------



## denimcococabas

Yoshi1296 said:


> I use a PS1 in the large size as my everyday bag for school and I must say it's probably my FAVORITE everyday bag. It's so casual and convenient. I can fit all my books plus daily essentials with ease and have had no quality issues so far. The leather ages beautifully and is buttery soft now. The color does fade but in the way a Balenciaga would, and I think the faded ones look lovely.
> 
> If any of you guys do go for one, I really suggest the large size, medium is a bit small and the XL was way too big on me. I'm 5'7" and the large is just perfect. Here's a pic of the bag and a bad modeling shot lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782020
> 
> View attachment 3782029



I think it's a great mod shot and I love the color of yours but I still think the medium is best for me. I'm in the same boat as @prada_prince in this one. Thanks for weighing in on this though.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Sounds like you need a US connect to ship to. I had to do that with my first python bag. It's illegal to sell python skin products or to import/export them for commercial purposes in CA so I had the bag sent to a relative out of state who then shipped it to me.


That's a good idea. Thanks! I have to connect with one of the Dior Woodbury SAs first to see what stock they have.


----------



## denimcococabas

Prada Prince said:


> I absolutely LOVE my medium PS1 in indigo with aged ruthenium hardware. It's such a practical bag with its different compartments, and hardy enough that it's a throw-n-go bag for me.
> 
> I actually didn't want it in a size bigger than the medium as I've sort of moved away from the messenger styles since I was in my teens.
> 
> I got this one with 40% off in the Farfetch sale back in January, after I had my Harvey Nicks order of the same bag cancelled. That was actually 30% off, so I guess it turned out to be a  stroke of good luck!
> 
> I did find the strap that comes with it to be a little short for me, but I've swapped it out with my Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race which gets it to just the right length for my preferences.
> 
> Here's a couple of mod shots of the PS1 medium if it helps.
> 
> View attachment 3782089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782090



Yours is perfect, thanks for the mod shots too, solidifies my decision on the medium.


----------



## Prada Prince

denimcococabas said:


> Yours is perfect, thanks for the mod shots too, solidifies my decision on the medium.



Aww, you're welcome! There are some beautiful ones on sale right now on the PS website, esp the oxblood and saddle ones. Was so tempted to get another one before I snapped out of it!


----------



## denimcococabas

Prada Prince said:


> Aww, you're welcome! There are some beautiful ones on sale right now on the PS website, esp the oxblood and saddle ones. Was so tempted to get another one before I snapped out of it!



Those are nice colors but I feel like I should fill color holes in my bag collection before repeating other colors. I need white, navy blue and I'm not happy with my current red, I need a true red and the one I have is red snakeskin and the natural scale pattern comes through as black. Not to mention less usable colors I don't have like purple, chartreuse, teal etc...


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Those are nice colors but I feel like I should fill color holes in my bag collection before repeating other colors. I need white, navy blue and I'm not happy with my current red, I need a true red and the one I have is red snakeskin and the natural scale pattern comes through as black. Not to mention less usable colors I don't have like purple, chartreuse, teal etc...


Your red snakeskin bag sounds amazing! Any pictures to share?


----------



## incoralblue

SA just text me this pic and I'm in love [emoji7] 
$4300 (US) in case anyone is interested.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Your red snakeskin bag sounds amazing! Any pictures to share?



I've never photographed it. Just started with the sharing thing lol. Next time I carry it I'll photo it too


----------



## denimcococabas

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3782625
> 
> 
> SA just text me this pic and I'm in love [emoji7]
> $4300 (US) in case anyone is interested.



The new letter charms are really nice


----------



## Yoshi1296

denimcococabas said:


> I think it's a great mod shot and I love the color of yours but I still think the medium is best for me. I'm in the same boat as @prada_prince in this one. Thanks for weighing in on this though.



You're welcome! The PS1 is an amazing bag.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3782625
> 
> 
> SA just text me this pic and I'm in love [emoji7]
> $4300 (US) in case anyone is interested.


Wow! I'm in love, too! The pairing of the less-rounded hardware with the hand-painted edges, sharper edges, and embossed Cannage make for one handsome bag!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I'm in love, too! The pairing of the less-rounded hardware with the hand-painted edges, sharper edges, and embossed Cannage make for one handsome bag!



You know I was not sold on the new font you mentioned on some of the Lady Diors BUT on this bag I love it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Diorosphere pendant and J'ADIOR bracelet out for brunch today...




View attachment 3786812


----------



## fatcat2523

It's been a while for me to use this bag. However with the recent return on the monogram canvas, I think it will be nice to start using it again. I used to prefer big bag with mostly empty lol. What do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> It's been a while for me to use this bag. However with the recent return on the monogram canvas, I think it will be nice to start using it again. I used to prefer big bag with mostly empty lol. What do you think?


This is the bag I want most from the Dior Vintage Traveler collection. It looks great with the top portion folded over. It also looks great hand-held. I want it more now with the return of the Dior monogram. I have the baseball cap from this collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Out with my Dior Homme over-sized leather tote and Dior VIII 38 mm automatic watch.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> This is the bag I want most from the Dior Vintage Traveler collection. It looks great with the top portion folded over. It also looks great hand-held. I want it more now with the return of the Dior monogram. I have the baseball cap from this collection.


Thank you for the info...it has been few years ago when I got it. How does the baseball cap looks like


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you for the info...it has been few years ago when I got it. How does the baseball cap looks like


The baseball cap has the same colourway, with the same leather trim. I'll take a picture of it when I get a chance.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> The baseball cap has the same colourway, with the same leather trim. I'll take a picture of it when I get a chance.


I am so happy when Maria brought the monogram back


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> This is the bag I want most from the Dior Vintage Traveler collection. It looks great with the top portion folded over. It also looks great hand-held. I want it more now with the return of the Dior monogram. I have the baseball cap from this collection.



I couldn't find a pic of the cap. Can we see? I'm super curious as to what it looks like.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> I couldn't find a pic of the cap. Can we see? I'm super curious as to what it looks like.


Will take a photo of it today!


----------



## averagejoe

@fatcat2523 @denimcococabas here is the Vintage Traveler cap:


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> @fatcat2523 @denimcococabas here is the Vintage Traveler cap:
> View attachment 3787763
> View attachment 3787764
> View attachment 3787765
> View attachment 3787766


Thank you for posting the pictures. It looks so nice...great to match with any summer outfit


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> @fatcat2523 @denimcococabas here is the Vintage Traveler cap:
> View attachment 3787763
> View attachment 3787764
> View attachment 3787765
> View attachment 3787766



Thanks, it's adorable


----------



## BagFan5932

Hello everyone! me again! I am in a bag funk and need help! I had my eyes set on a dioraddict flap bag to be my next bag but now I'm second guessing myself. I am looking for an everyday bag that I can take all my essentials with me everywhere. I know this is a Dior thread but any recommendations from any designer are appreciated as I am truly stuck. I love Dior but have looked at Chanel, Louis Vuitton, and Hermes. I need to just hire a personal shopper to listen to my bag needs and pull bags for me hahaha!

Again, any help is appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello everyone! me again! I am in a bag funk and need help! I had my eyes set on a dioraddict flap bag to be my next bag but now I'm second guessing myself. I am looking for an everyday bag that I can take all my essentials with me everywhere. I know this is a Dior thread but any recommendations from any designer are appreciated as I am truly stuck. I love Dior but have looked at Chanel, Louis Vuitton, and Hermes. I need to just hire a personal shopper to listen to my bag needs and pull bags for me hahaha!
> 
> Again, any help is appreciated!
> Thank you!


If you're looking for a good everyday bag, I recommend the following:

Vuitton City Steamer:






Fendi Peekaboo (in Selleria leather):




Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Supple:





Celine Tri-fold:





Be Dior bag (available now at Dior Bicester Village, which means you'll get a nice discount on this, too. It's may favourite of the ones I posted):


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> If you're looking for a good everyday bag, I recommend the following:
> 
> Vuitton City Steamer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Peekaboo (in Selleria leather):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Supple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Tri-fold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Dior bag (available now at Dior Bicester Village, which means you'll get a nice discount on this, too. It's may favourite of the ones I posted):



Great suggestions. I especially love the Fendi peekaboo in the color way you posted. If I have the means to add a Peekaboo that would be the one. 

I agree with the Sac de Jour in supple (and medium size!). I have the men's rigid version the one released 2 years ago (no strap) and as much as I love it, it's super heavy even when it's empty. 

I'm not the biggest fan of the LV steamer but I recently saw a novelty version of the steamer with blue panels which I thought was beautiful.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello everyone! me again! I am in a bag funk and need help! I had my eyes set on a dioraddict flap bag to be my next bag but now I'm second guessing myself. I am looking for an everyday bag that I can take all my essentials with me everywhere. I know this is a Dior thread but any recommendations from any designer are appreciated as I am truly stuck. I love Dior but have looked at Chanel, Louis Vuitton, and Hermes. I need to just hire a personal shopper to listen to my bag needs and pull bags for me hahaha!
> 
> Again, any help is appreciated!
> Thank you!



*Before posting I realized this is more a list of what I would like to buy for myself as I'm also in the market for an everyday bag that's easy to carry and wear. 

My first recommendation will be the Diorever bags. The large is slightly smaller than a Birkin 35. Its very easy to use. I've owned mine for a year and it's still my favorite - both in function and aesthetic (very minimal but luxe). Pic from IG divinexjanice




2nd will be the Dior Large supple Lady Dior. I just saw this in person last week and I HAVE to have this bag. The flap makes it so easy to access the contents and the color is amazing. 

I recall you do have a Lady Dior. This one is the flattened/deflated cannage but if you're looking to diversify your bag collection then this might not be the one to add. 




Runners up...

Dior D-Bee tote. Just a nice tote - that may not be as popular or "seen in every street corner" which I think is an added plus. 




Valentino tote (comes with strap also). I first saw this IRL in Paris. It's a fun tote but with a punch. 




I have zero cravings to own a Chanel bag but I somehow like and wanting this one.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> *Before posting I realized this is more a list of what I would like to buy for myself as I'm also in the market for an everyday bag that's easy to carry and wear.
> 
> My first recommendation will be the Diorever bags. The large is slightly smaller than a Birkin 35. Its very easy to use. I've owned mine for a year and it's still my favorite - both in function and aesthetic (very minimal but luxe). Pic from IG divinexjanice
> 
> View attachment 3790007
> 
> 
> 2nd will be the Dior Large supple Lady Dior. I just saw this in person last week and I HAVE to have this bag. The flap makes it so easy to access the contents and the color is amazing.
> 
> I recall you do have a Lady Dior. This one is the flattened/deflated cannage but if you're looking to diversify your bag collection then this might not be the one to add.
> 
> View attachment 3790008
> 
> 
> Runners up...
> 
> Dior D-Bee tote. Just a nice tote - that may not be as popular or "seen in every street corner" which I think is an added plus.
> 
> View attachment 3790009
> 
> 
> Valentino tote (comes with strap also). I first saw this IRL in Paris. It's a fun tote but with a punch.
> 
> View attachment 3790010
> 
> 
> I have zero cravings to own a Chanel bag but I somehow like and wanting this one.
> 
> View attachment 3790011


Great Dior suggestions! The Diorever works very well on guys. The Valentino is very unisex, and has a nice rock n'roll vibe.

I want to throw one more suggestion @BagFan5932 : What do you think of this? It's similar in shape to the DiorAddict, done in beautiful vintage gold hardware and Oblique monogram. I think it looks so cool with a pair of jeans and a T-shirt.


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello everyone! me again! I am in a bag funk and need help! I had my eyes set on a dioraddict flap bag to be my next bag but now I'm second guessing myself. I am looking for an everyday bag that I can take all my essentials with me everywhere. I know this is a Dior thread but any recommendations from any designer are appreciated as I am truly stuck. I love Dior but have looked at Chanel, Louis Vuitton, and Hermes. I need to just hire a personal shopper to listen to my bag needs and pull bags for me hahaha!
> 
> Again, any help is appreciated!
> Thank you!



Great suggestions so far! 

I would throw in the mix, the Celine Trotteur and the Celine Mini Luggage. 

I absolutely love my Mini Luggage which is definitely in my favourite list, and I'm hoping to add a Trotteur to the collection sometime. 







I also love Bottega's totes...







Have you also considered a Chanel Boy bag?


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Great Dior suggestions! The Diorever works very well on guys. The Valentino is very unisex, and has a nice rock n'roll vibe.
> 
> I want to throw one more suggestion @BagFan5932 : What do you think of this? It's similar in shape to the DiorAddict, done in beautiful vintage gold hardware and Oblique monogram. I think it looks so cool with a pair of jeans and a T-shirt.



The Valentino tote comes in both Men's and Women's versions. I tried on the men's but it was too big (though surprisingly very light!). 

That's a nice Dior bag, haven't seen that one in the boutiques yet.


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> If you're looking for a good everyday bag, I recommend the following:
> 
> Vuitton City Steamer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Peekaboo (in Selleria leather):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Supple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Tri-fold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Dior bag (available now at Dior Bicester Village, which means you'll get a nice discount on this, too. It's may favourite of the ones I posted):





incoralblue said:


> *Before posting I realized this is more a list of what I would like to buy for myself as I'm also in the market for an everyday bag that's easy to carry and wear.
> 
> My first recommendation will be the Diorever bags. The large is slightly smaller than a Birkin 35. Its very easy to use. I've owned mine for a year and it's still my favorite - both in function and aesthetic (very minimal but luxe). Pic from IG divinexjanice
> 
> View attachment 3790007
> 
> 
> 2nd will be the Dior Large supple Lady Dior. I just saw this in person last week and I HAVE to have this bag. The flap makes it so easy to access the contents and the color is amazing.
> 
> I recall you do have a Lady Dior. This one is the flattened/deflated cannage but if you're looking to diversify your bag collection then this might not be the one to add.
> 
> View attachment 3790008
> 
> 
> Runners up...
> 
> Dior D-Bee tote. Just a nice tote - that may not be as popular or "seen in every street corner" which I think is an added plus.
> 
> View attachment 3790009
> 
> 
> Valentino tote (comes with strap also). I first saw this IRL in Paris. It's a fun tote but with a punch.
> 
> View attachment 3790010
> 
> 
> I have zero cravings to own a Chanel bag but I somehow like and wanting this one.
> 
> View attachment 3790011





Prada Prince said:


> Great suggestions so far!
> 
> I would throw in the mix, the Celine Trotteur and the Celine Mini Luggage.
> 
> I absolutely love my Mini Luggage which is definitely in my favourite list, and I'm hoping to add a Trotteur to the collection sometime.
> 
> View attachment 3790033
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790034
> 
> 
> I also love Bottega's totes...
> 
> View attachment 3790036
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790037
> 
> 
> Have you also considered a Chanel Boy bag?




Thank you guys for your help as always! Great choices to look into! Kind of love the Diorever!! Anyone down for some shopping? Will need to make some choices in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you guys for your help as always! Great choices to look into! Kind of love the Diorever!! Anyone down for some shopping? Will need to make some choices in the upcoming weeks!


I would love to, except I'm all the way in Toronto, Canada


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> I would love to, except I'm all the way in Toronto, Canada



Well I will have to come see you sometime!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about on Friday night with dinner and an exhibit at the Royal Academy of Arts with my Diorama and Diorosphere necklace...


----------



## Prada Prince

It's a Diorosphere evening with the bracelet and the matching necklace...


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with @BagFan5932 to help him pick out his next bag! 

I ended up picking up a little somethin-somethin' from Vuitton as a little pre-new job treat! LOL...




It was definitely a Dior ensemble sort of day. I wore my Diorama, Diorosphere necklace and J'ADIOR bracelet. Not pictured are my DiorReflected sunglasses as well... I'm thinking I need to change my username from Prada Prince to Dior Duke instead! 




Dior Dudes (London Chapter)... [emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out with @BagFan5932 to help him pick out his next bag!
> 
> I ended up picking up a little somethin-somethin' from Vuitton as a little pre-new job treat! LOL...
> 
> View attachment 3800843
> 
> 
> It was definitely a Dior ensemble sort of day. I wore my Diorama, Diorosphere necklace and J'ADIOR bracelet. Not pictured are my DiorReflected sunglasses as well... I'm thinking I need to change my username from Prada Prince to Dior Duke instead!
> 
> View attachment 3800845
> 
> 
> Dior Dudes (London Chapter)... [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3800847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800848


Jealous that you got to shop together with @BagFan5932 . Wish I was there with you guys. @BagFan5932 which options stood out to you the most today?

What's in the Vuitton bag, by the way?


----------



## okdot

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about on Friday night with dinner and an exhibit at the Royal Academy of Arts with my Diorama and Diorosphere necklace...
> 
> View attachment 3792693
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792694
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792695
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792696



Lovely. I also really like how you worked those shoes into your outfit - they're perfect


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Jealous that you got to shop together with @BagFan5932 . Wish I was there with you guys. @BagFan5932 which options stood out to you the most today?
> 
> What's in the Vuitton bag, by the way?



Yeah we had a fab day! AJ, if you come over to London, more than happy to have a shopping day! Haha  

I got myself a new Poche Toilette 26 in Monogram canvas to complement my Poche Toilette 19. I'm flying out tomorrow for a short holiday, and it was a nice excuse to get a new toiletries bag for my hols! 










Buddy shot!


----------



## Prada Prince

okdot said:


> Lovely. I also really like how you worked those shoes into your outfit - they're perfect



Thank you very much! I do love the twins!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah we had a fab day! AJ, if you come over to London, more than happy to have a shopping day! Haha
> 
> I got myself a new Poche Toilette 26 in Monogram canvas to complement my Poche Toilette 19. I'm flying out tomorrow for a short holiday, and it was a nice excuse to get a new toiletries bag for my hols!
> 
> View attachment 3801378
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801379
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801380
> 
> 
> Buddy shot!
> 
> View attachment 3801390


Nice! You can even use it as a clutch.


----------



## okdot

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah we had a fab day! AJ, if you come over to London, more than happy to have a shopping day! Haha
> 
> I got myself a new Poche Toilette 26 in Monogram canvas to complement my Poche Toilette 19. I'm flying out tomorrow for a short holiday, and it was a nice excuse to get a new toiletries bag for my hols!
> 
> View attachment 3801378
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801379
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801380
> 
> 
> Buddy shot!
> 
> View attachment 3801390



You kitty is adorable - I would caption that reaction as a reluctant photobomb "Uh oh he's trying to show off his new LV...I shouldn't...be here"

Enjoy your holiday and your new purchases


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice! You can even use it as a clutch.



Yeah, it's such a useful versatile piece!



okdot said:


> You kitty is adorable - I would caption that reaction as a reluctant photobomb "Uh oh he's trying to show off his new LV...I shouldn't...be here"
> 
> Enjoy your holiday and your new purchases



Haha, he was more than a reluctant photobomber! I tried to do an unboxing video for the first time today, and ended up being such a cluster bomb since he kept playing with the ribbon. 

Thank you! I'm still in the midst of packing haha!


----------



## Tomluxfi

Love my new Lady Dior bag  its so worth of money!!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Jealous that you got to shop together with @BagFan5932 . Wish I was there with you guys. @BagFan5932 which options stood out to you the most today?
> 
> What's in the Vuitton bag, by the way?



Looked at some amazing pieces! Actually found a bag at LV I fell in love with! @Prada Prince was great help and gave great advice! 

Was a great day to say the least! All are welcome to join us for the next shopping spree! 



Tomluxfi said:


> Love my new Lady Dior bag  its so worth of money!!


I love my Lady Dior! Can't wait to see how style it!


----------



## averagejoe

Tomluxfi said:


> Love my new Lady Dior bag  its so worth of money!!


Thanks for sharing! I love your athletic style with touches of glam!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Looked at some amazing pieces! Actually found a bag at LV I fell in love with! @Prada Prince was great help and gave great advice!


Which LV piece did you fall in love with? I'm curious!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Which LV piece did you fall in love with? I'm curious!



The Cluny MM!! It fit all the needs I'm looking for!!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> The Cluny MM!! It fit all the needs I'm looking for!!


Oh! The Cluny is a great choice! I love it as well (I guess I love bags that are similar in style to the Be Dior and Chanel Coco Handle).


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Oh! The Cluny is a great choice! I love it as well (I guess I love bags that are similar in style to the Be Dior and Chanel Coco Handle).



I love it! I'm getting it in the indigo colour which was sold out at the time so will try again! I like the strap drop more on the Cluny as well as the bigger space for more items! And just wanted a new silhouette to my collection.


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> I love it! I'm getting it in the indigo colour which was sold out at the time so will try again! I like the strap drop more on the Cluny as well as the bigger space for more items! And just wanted a new silhouette to my collection.


Very polished-looking. And the rigid Epi leather really helps it maintain its shape.


----------



## BagFan5932

AND back to your normal Dior programming!

Tried on this beauty! Loved it! Definitely recommend to anyone looking for a good everyday bag!


----------



## denimcococabas

BagFan5932 said:


> I love it! I'm getting it in the indigo colour which was sold out at the time so will try again! I like the strap drop more on the Cluny as well as the bigger space for more items! And just wanted a new silhouette to my collection.


Is that a marine rouge piece next to you in the pic? Did you check out anything in the marine rouge empreinte?


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> AND back to your normal Dior programming!
> 
> Tried on this beauty! Loved it! Definitely recommend to anyone looking for a good everyday bag!


I really love this. Are you considering this versus the Cluny? Or have you already decided on the latter?


----------



## BagFan5932

denimcococabas said:


> Is that a marine rouge piece next to you in the pic? Did you check out anything in the marine rouge empreinte?



Yes you have a good eye! It was the new Saint Sulpice! Beautiful bag!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> I really love this. Are you considering this versus the Cluny? Or have you already decided on the latter?



I love it too! It was the last one! Apparently only 50 made for Europe if I'm remembering correctly (@Prada Prince am I correct?)

Loved it but for a everyday bag I knew I would be too rough with it. I let it back out to the wild and hopefully some Dior obsessed person bought it and is loving it!


----------



## Prada Prince

BagFan5932 said:


> I love it too! It was the last one! Apparently only 50 made for Europe if I'm remembering correctly (@Prada Prince am I correct?)
> 
> Loved it but for a everyday bag I knew I would be too rough with it. I let it back out to the wild and hopefully some Dior obsessed person bought it and is loving it!



Yeah that's what my SA said. 50 only for Europe.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> AND back to your normal Dior programming!
> 
> Tried on this beauty! Loved it! Definitely recommend to anyone looking for a good everyday bag!



Ahhhhh! I love it on you. I wanted to get this bag over the weekend but this color was gone (but can be ordered). I was shown the black which was very nice, I love the matte leather...

but I ended up falling in love with something else I initially kinda disliked, then warmed up to it after seeing it in person, then finally tried it on and fell hard. But your pics reminds me the beauty of the brandy colored large Lady D. 

(Also I do love the Cluny bag - also the little pochette style).


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Ahhhhh! I love it on you. I wanted to get this bag over the weekend but this color was gone (but can be ordered). I was shown the black which was very nice, I love the matte leather...
> 
> but I ended up falling in love with something else I initially kinda disliked, then warmed up to it after seeing it in person, then finally tried it on and fell hard. But your pics reminds me the beauty of the brandy colored large Lady D.
> 
> (Also I do love the Cluny bag - also the little pochette style).


What did you fall in love with? Is it another Dior?


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> What did you fall in love with? Is it another Dior?



As much as I would love to be unpredictable, naturally it is a Dior. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> As much as I would love to be unpredictable, naturally it is a Dior. I'll post pics soon.


Looking forward to your pics! I'm wondering if it's one of the new Oblique items.


----------



## Heysexy

BagFan5932 said:


> I love it! I'm getting it in the indigo colour which was sold out at the time so will try again! I like the strap drop more on the Cluny as well as the bigger space for more items! And just wanted a new silhouette to my collection.




This bag looks great on you as does the Dior!!! Suits your body frame. Both very stylish.


----------



## Prada Prince

Hello from Ibiza with my DiorReflected sunnies!


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Hello from Ibiza with my DiorReflected sunnies!
> 
> View attachment 3803343



So jealous. Have fun!!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Looking forward to your pics! I'm wondering if it's one of the new Oblique items.



Not an Oblique. Sorry I've been busy and haven't even had the chance to take it out of the box or take pictures. 

It's so different from the rest of my collection, in terms of color and style so I'm a little in undecided but most likely keep it. 

Here's a teaser from my IG


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Not an Oblique. Sorry I've been busy and haven't even had the chance to take it out of the box or take pictures.
> 
> It's so different from the rest of my collection, in terms of color and style so I'm a little in undecided but most likely keep it.
> 
> Here's a teaser from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3804969


Would love to see what is inside that bag. Different in style...did you get a Dior Addict flap bag, or perhaps the top-handle one?


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Would love to see what is inside that bag. Different in style...did you get a Dior Addict flap bag, or perhaps the top-handle one?



Excellent guess! I've attached a pic. Sorry just took it out of the box tonight. It's the Dioraddict Top Handle in Dior Gray!!

Back in May, I mentioned that this is far too much like the Hermes Kelly. Then I did warm up to it after seeing it in person ( in Red and Black all for Fall 2017). I saw the gray and decided to try it on just for fun but really fell in love. 

There's also a Navy (Winter 2017) available with the bleu Bohemian strap. I did love it but ultimately felt that the Bohemian strap isn't my style. 

I'm playing around with strap options. I have an LV epi strap in blue which works nicely and also a watersnake Fendi strap from my Dotcom which also look great (I'll try and snap pics this weekend).


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Excellent guess! I've attached a pic. Sorry just took it out of the box tonight. It's the Dioraddict Top Handle in Dior Gray!!
> 
> Back in May, I mentioned that this is far too much like the Hermes Kelly. Then I did warm up to it after seeing it in person ( in Red and Black all for Fall 2017). I saw the gray and decided to try it on just for fun but really fell in love.
> 
> There's also a Navy (Winter 2017) available with the bleu Bohemian strap. I did love it but ultimately felt that the Bohemian strap isn't my style.
> 
> I'm playing around with strap options. I have an LV epi strap in blue which works nicely and also a watersnake Fendi strap from my Dotcom which also look great (I'll try and snap pics this weekend).
> 
> View attachment 3805063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805064


WOW!!! J'ADIOR! The thick strap makes it work perfectly for guys in my opinion. And it dresses the bag down in a way that the Kelly can't do without a separate strap. The aged gold hardware against the grey looks amazing.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Excellent guess! I've attached a pic. Sorry just took it out of the box tonight. It's the Dioraddict Top Handle in Dior Gray!!
> 
> Back in May, I mentioned that this is far too much like the Hermes Kelly. Then I did warm up to it after seeing it in person ( in Red and Black all for Fall 2017). I saw the gray and decided to try it on just for fun but really fell in love.
> 
> There's also a Navy (Winter 2017) available with the bleu Bohemian strap. I did love it but ultimately felt that the Bohemian strap isn't my style.
> 
> I'm playing around with strap options. I have an LV epi strap in blue which works nicely and also a watersnake Fendi strap from my Dotcom which also look great (I'll try and snap pics this weekend).
> 
> View attachment 3805063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805064



Beautiful colour!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> WOW!!! J'ADIOR! The thick strap makes it work perfectly for guys in my opinion. And it dresses the bag down in a way that the Kelly can't do without a separate strap. The aged gold hardware against the grey looks amazing.



Thank you, AJ! I do like it a lot and of all the colors the grey was the best for me (as I already own far too many black/dark color bags). 

The leather is beautiful and silky but very delicate than what I'm normally used to, I think that's part of my reservation with the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Thank you, AJ! I do like it a lot and of all the colors the grey was the best for me (as I already own far too many black/dark color bags).
> 
> The leather is beautiful and silky but very delicate than what I'm normally used to, I think that's part of my reservation with the bag.


I felt the leather on this bag before at the boutique and was surprised. It's very smooth and feels a bit supple to the touch, which means it is a bit more susceptible to scratches. While I normally like bags to be durable, I have a few that are scratch magnets and I still love them because of their style. I have to be super careful with them, but that's fine with me.


----------



## Prada Prince

With Dior reviving the Monogram for the Dior Oblique range, I decided to take my vintage Galliano-era Dior Trotter sling out for a spin while picking out a couple of new suits...


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I felt the leather on this bag before at the boutique and was surprised. It's very smooth and feels a bit supple to the touch, which means it is a bit more susceptible to scratches. While I normally like bags to be durable, I have a few that are scratch magnets and I still love them because of their style. I have to be super careful with them, but that's fine with me.



My bags are always on heavy rotation so I don't use the same bag for more than 4 days in a row. I do love the bag. 

The other option I'm considering is to exchange it for another large Diorever in either black (though I already have plenty of black bags but I love the Diorever in black) or in the gray (which I believe is still available). I have a few days to think about it.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> My bags are always on heavy rotation so I don't use the same bag for more than 4 days in a row. I do love the bag.
> 
> The other option I'm considering is to exchange it for another large Diorever in either black (though I already have plenty of black bags but I love the Diorever in black) or in the gray (which I believe is still available). I have a few days to think about it.


All sound like good options. Is the black Diorever in taurillon or the new grained calfskin? I prefer it in taurillon.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> All sound like good options. Is the black Diorever in taurillon or the new grained calfskin? I prefer it in taurillon.



My Diorever now is Taurillon also so I would have my SA get me the same leather type. Most likely I'll keep the Dioraddict in gray as I'm also eyeing a couple of Celine bags that would fill the void/need for another Diorever.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about checking out the new fall fashion (spoiler alert, it's all boring lol) with the studded lady in tow!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my J'ADIOR bracelet out to lunch today...


----------



## s2861301

Two weekend styles in Dio(r)evolution Tee


----------



## averagejoe

s2861301 said:


> Two weekend styles in Dio(r)evolution Tee
> View attachment 3807564
> View attachment 3807565


I love the T-shirt! I want the one that says J'adore Dior 8 on it.


----------



## s2861301

averagejoe said:


> I love the T-shirt! I want the one that says J'adore Dior 8 on it.



Yeeeees. I love that J'adior 8 Tee too. I wanna collect them all.


----------



## incoralblue

s2861301 said:


> Two weekend styles in Dio(r)evolution Tee
> View attachment 3807564
> View attachment 3807565



Love it. What size do you wear in the tshirt?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about checking out the new fall fashion (spoiler alert, it's all boring lol) with the studded lady in tow!
> 
> View attachment 3806277


I'm obsessed with your bag!


----------



## s2861301

incoralblue said:


> Love it. What size do you wear in the tshirt?



Thank you sooooooo much. I'm wearing L. I also tried on M but decided to take L home. my suggestion is try on both before purchasing your Dior tee.


----------



## incoralblue

Finally using my Dioraddict top handle in gray.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Finally using my Dioraddict top handle in gray.
> 
> View attachment 3811715


I love it! It's a great size. The thicker strap makes it perfect.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I love it! It's a great size. The thicker strap makes it perfect.



Yes it's a great size - it fits a lot. The only negative feedback I have is about the strap - when it's set on the shortest setting there's a lot of "excess" leather hanging, if that makes sense. In the pic I'm wearing the strap at its shortest (I'm 5'7"). 

The leather is delicate but I do love it.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Yes it's a great size - it fits a lot. The only negative feedback I have is about the strap - when it's set on the shortest setting there's a lot of "excess" leather hanging, if that makes sense. In the pic I'm wearing the strap at its shortest (I'm 5'7").
> 
> The leather is delicate but I do love it.


I know what you mean. I kinda like that excess. Gives it some edge, and makes the bag look more "masculine" in my opinion. When I used to have the Gaucho messengers and the Rebelle messenger (both technically "women's" bags), the strap was always set at the longest setting which made it look like the bag wouldn't be appropriate for anyone taller, making it look more like a purse. The strap had no "excess" in either case.


----------



## BagFan5932

Here's my Lady Dior out and about today in New York! Great running around the city bag!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BagFan5932 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior out and about today in New York! Great running around the city bag!



You look great!! Love the bag!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior out and about today in New York! Great running around the city bag!


So lucky to be in New York! Hope you're having a good time! Looking good, too!


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior out and about today in New York! Great running around the city bag!



LD looks wonderful on you! Enjoy NY.


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I'm obsessed with your bag!



Totally agree,  it's on my shopping list.


----------



## Prada Prince

Me and my Diorama in Knightsbridge today...


----------



## BagFan5932

So it is with regret that my Lady Dior bag has gone back to the boutique for being defective. They have nicely offered me a new bag of my choice in replacement. The search is on boys!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> So it is with regret that my Lady Dior bag has gone back to the boutique for being defective. They have nicely offered me a new bag of my choice in replacement. The search is on boys!


WOW! It's always exciting to get a new bag, even if it means an old favourite is no longer with us. Did you want a Lady Dior again? I suggest the tan one you tried before (I quoted your photo below):



BagFan5932 said:


> AND back to your normal Dior programming!
> 
> Tried on this beauty! Loved it! Definitely recommend to anyone looking for a good everyday bag!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> WOW! It's always exciting to get a new bag, even if it means an old favourite is no longer with us. Did you want a Lady Dior again? I suggest the tan one you tried before (I quoted your photo below):



Thank you! Yes it is sad to say farewell to the Lady Dior but she was more stressful than I originally thought. I have looked into a few different bags but have thought about the new large Lady Dior as a everyday bag. so stay tuned!


----------



## incoralblue

Might as well add this here also...my growing Dior collection (Raf Simons' Dior on top row, MGC on the bottom).


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> Might as well add this here also...my growing Dior collection (Raf Simons' Dior on top row, MGC on the bottom).
> 
> View attachment 3829123



Yas!!! Love it! How do you like the Diorever? Going to go look at it as a possible option.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Yas!!! Love it! How do you like the Diorever? Going to go look at it as a possible option.



Thanks! I love the Diorever. This is the large one - I got it a year ago and still remains to be my favorite bag. It's the perfect size. 

I have the men's Sac de Jour which I would happily get rid of to fund another Diorever in black (but the resale value of the SDJ in a larger size is not great). 

You should definitely consider it.


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> Thanks! I love the Diorever. This is the large one - I got it a year ago and still remains to be my favorite bag. It's the perfect size.
> 
> I have the men's Sac de Jour which I would happily get rid of to fund another Diorever in black (but the resale value of the SDJ in a larger size is not great).
> 
> You should definitely consider it.



Thank you for your advice! I definitely want to look at the Diorever in the medium size in either the blue like yours or the grey!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Might as well add this here also...my growing Dior collection (Raf Simons' Dior on top row, MGC on the bottom).
> 
> View attachment 3829123


Your Dior collection is amazing!!!


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you for your advice! I definitely want to look at the Diorever in the medium size in either the blue like yours or the grey!



My bf is convinced that my next Diorever should be a medium (which I've honestly not considered before as I really love the large). 

But good for you to get a medium because they only seem to be producing new Diorever's (with MGC's updates - suede lining, pebbled calf) in Medium or Mini. 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Your Dior collection is amazing!!!



Lol. Thanks, AJ! I'm attending a Dior event next week but I'm on a shopping ban so I'll be there strictly to look and for support. [emoji854] so not adding to my collection anytime soon.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Lol. Thanks, AJ! I'm attending a Dior event next week but I'm on a shopping ban so I'll be there strictly to look and for support. [emoji854] so not adding to my collection anytime soon.


Please share pictures with us if you can!


----------



## incoralblue

Will do. It's next week and I've already picked out my outfit.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Homme Spring 2018 campaign:


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> The new Dior Homme Spring 2018 campaign:



Love!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my J’ADIOR bracelet...


----------



## hightea_xx

In LA for holidays, was conflicted with what to treat myself to while here.  Thought the Addict bag / WOC were high on my list, I came to the realization that what I like MOST about the range is the lock...  and with my collection as it stands it seems silly to get a bag just for the lock.  So we compromise in the end...


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> In LA for holidays, was conflicted with what to treat myself to while here.  Thought the Addict bag / WOC were high on my list, I came to the realization that what I like MOST about the range is the lock...  and with my collection as it stands it seems silly to get a bag just for the lock.  So we compromise in the end...
> 
> View attachment 3837037


Good compromise, although getting a bag just for the lock isn't a bad idea 

I love the lock too


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> In LA for holidays, was conflicted with what to treat myself to while here.  Thought the Addict bag / WOC were high on my list, I came to the realization that what I like MOST about the range is the lock...  and with my collection as it stands it seems silly to get a bag just for the lock.  So we compromise in the end...
> 
> View attachment 3837037



Congratulations! The photo could very well be a postcard!!!

It's a gorgeous color - pairs perfectly with the aged gold hardware. 

I particularly like the lock at well as I'm also looking to add another Dioraddict to my collection.

And have a great time!


----------



## Prada Prince

hightea_xx said:


> In LA for holidays, was conflicted with what to treat myself to while here.  Thought the Addict bag / WOC were high on my list, I came to the realization that what I like MOST about the range is the lock...  and with my collection as it stands it seems silly to get a bag just for the lock.  So we compromise in the end...
> 
> View attachment 3837037



I love the deep shade of blue! Absolutely stunning... enjoy your new purchase and your trip!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Good compromise, although getting a bag just for the lock isn't a bad idea
> 
> I love the lock too



LOL.  I tried in the Addict Flap and it just didn't make my go WOW!  I was tempted by the same indigo as well as the oblique but alas it was not meant to be...  maybe if they launch the smooth finish is be more inclined, or even a grainy finish sans cannage...  also the compromise included two other purchases, one from LV and the other from Celine so it wasn't really a compromise in the end hah



incoralblue said:


> Congratulations! The photo could very well be a postcard!!!
> 
> It's a gorgeous color - pairs perfectly with the aged gold hardware.
> 
> I particularly like the lock at well as I'm also looking to add another Dioraddict to my collection.
> 
> And have a great time!



Thanks a lot!  Love the color combination which is why I had to own SOMETHING from this season.



Prada Prince said:


> I love the deep shade of blue! Absolutely stunning... enjoy your new purchase and your trip!



Thanks!!


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> maybe if they launch the smooth finish is be more inclined, or even a grainy finish sans cannage...



The smooth Dioraddict flap bag is made in black and amaranth but unfortunately they are exclusive to France (or perhaps Europe) - saw it in person at the pop up in Paris.


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> The smooth Dioraddict flap bag is made in black and amaranth but unfortunately they are exclusive to France (or perhaps Europe) - saw it in person at the pop up in Paris.
> 
> View attachment 3837473



I saw you post this, this is what I would want!!  Hopefully they open up distribution


----------



## incoralblue

Quick snap of me at the Dior party tonight carrying my Dio(r)evolution flap bag (sans strap) and finally wore my Stella McCartney double breasted blazer (as a way to TRY and pay ode to Dior's bar jacket.)


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Quick snap of me at the Dior party tonight carrying my Dio(r)evolution flap bag (sans strap) and finally wore my Stella McCartney double breasted blazer (as a way to TRY and pay ode to Dior's bar jacket.)
> 
> View attachment 3838129


Amazing! The bag looks so cool worn with the hand-slot.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Amazing! The bag looks so cool worn with the hand-slot.



Thanks, AJ! [emoji5]


----------



## perthhermes

@averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> @averagejoe


Welcome to this thread! I'm excited to see your collection!!! Great pieces you have there!


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> Welcome to this thread! I'm excited to see your collection!!! Great pieces you have there!



Thanks mate.

Here are some recent acquisitions and orders...


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Here are some recent acquisitions and orders...


A Dior bike too?! I'm so jealous!!! Never even seen it before until now!


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> A Dior bike too?! I'm so jealous!!! Never even seen it before until now!



The bike was suppose to be released now...only 70 made.  Well 71 if you include number 0 (but that was only for media).  I hear KVA got number 1.  You can also order a bikestand with it...which of course I have!! cant wait.  The release is now in December.


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> The bike was suppose to be released now...only 70 made.  Well 71 if you include number 0 (but that was only for media).  I hear KVA got number 1.  You can also order a bikestand with it...which of course I have!! cant wait.  The release is now in December.


How exclusive! Please share pics of your bike when you receive it! The colour scheme looks so cool!


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> How exclusive! Please share pics of your bike when you receive it! The colour scheme looks so cool!



will do!


----------



## Prada Prince

Presenting my new “Laddie Dior”! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]

I never thought I’d ever own a Lady Dior, but this supple Lady Dior in embossed calfskin in brandy just took my breath away... 




I love that it came with the signature swan dustbag...







The manager told me that there were only four in the UK and eleven in Europe and the Middle East!




Mod shot! I honestly cannot wait to take this out to play!


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Good compromise, although getting a bag just for the lock isn't a bad idea
> 
> I love the lock too


I have the bag and I have to say the lock is what makes the bag pop.


----------



## SherwoodMom

incoralblue said:


> Quick snap of me at the Dior party tonight carrying my Dio(r)evolution flap bag (sans strap) and finally wore my Stella McCartney double breasted blazer (as a way to TRY and pay ode to Dior's bar jacket.)
> 
> View attachment 3838129


You look smashing  love the outfit


----------



## SherwoodMom

hightea_xx said:


> In LA for holidays, was conflicted with what to treat myself to while here.  Thought the Addict bag / WOC were high on my list, I came to the realization that what I like MOST about the range is the lock...  and with my collection as it stands it seems silly to get a bag just for the lock.  So we compromise in the end...
> 
> View attachment 3837037


Lovely wallet, congrats! It looks good in my hometown.


----------



## BagFan5932

I  made my decision this morning of what I would exchange my Grey Lady Dior with. Introducing my indigo Diorevolution, indigo studded card case, and studded sunglasses.

The service I have received with this exchange had been above and beyond. The manager has restored my faith in the Dior brand and I plan on adding more bags to my collection from Dior soon.


----------



## denimcococabas

I have been Diorless for a while now so I thought I’d dig these practically prehistoric sunglasses out of the archives for today’s watercolor print silk shorts. The glasses are a bit lighter blue in person...


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> I  made my decision this morning of what I would exchange my Grey Lady Dior with. Introducing my indigo Diorevolution, indigo studded card case, and studded sunglasses.
> 
> The service I have received with this exchange had been above and beyond. The manager has restored my faith in the Dior brand and I plan on adding more bags to my collection from Dior soon.


Wow! I saw this grained version in the window of Saks and was in love! Looks so cool worn cross-body or with the hand-slot. 

I also love the coin case and sunglasses! You got a lot of stuff in your exchange!


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 3840793
> 
> I have been Diorless for a while now so I thought I’d dig these practically prehistoric sunglasses out of the archives for today’s watercolor print silk shorts. The glasses are a bit lighter blue in person...


Wow these bring back memories! Funny how they actually look very "in" right now despite their age. These shapes are having a come-back.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> I  made my decision this morning of what I would exchange my Grey Lady Dior with. Introducing my indigo Diorevolution, indigo studded card case, and studded sunglasses.
> 
> The service I have received with this exchange had been above and beyond. The manager has restored my faith in the Dior brand and I plan on adding more bags to my collection from Dior soon.



Congratulations! I love the Diorevolution and the blue looks stunning with the aged gold. I considered this today while shopping at Dior but I have the black one already. 

Love the accessories also!


----------



## hightea_xx

From hot LA weather back to the reality that is a Canadian autumn...  love that this bag goes so well with jackets!  Featuring my new LV sneakers and Addict wallet (hidden away inside of course).


----------



## SherwoodMom

hightea_xx said:


> From hot LA weather back to the reality that is a Canadian autumn...  love that this bag goes so well with jackets!  Featuring my new LV sneakers and Addict wallet (hidden away inside of course).
> 
> View attachment 3840904


Looks good on you


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I saw this grained version in the window of Saks and was in love! Looks so cool worn cross-body or with the hand-slot.
> 
> I also love the coin case and sunglasses! You got a lot of stuff in your exchange!





incoralblue said:


> Congratulations! I love the Diorevolution and the blue looks stunning with the aged gold. I considered this today while shopping at Dior but I have the black one already.
> 
> Love the accessories also!



Thank you both! The Diorevolution was not even on my radar but while I was in the boutique the manager brought it out and at first I was put off but once I tried it on I fell in love how easy it is to wear. The coin/card case was needed to allow more room in the bag and I had wanted the sunglasses for a while so just used the rest of my refund for those. All in all a good exchange and day at Dior!


----------



## BagFan5932

hightea_xx said:


> From hot LA weather back to the reality that is a Canadian autumn...  love that this bag goes so well with jackets!  Featuring my new LV sneakers and Addict wallet (hidden away inside of course).
> 
> View attachment 3840904



Love the Studded Lady Dior this is next on my list! How is it holding up wear and tear wise?


----------



## hightea_xx

BagFan5932 said:


> Love the Studded Lady Dior this is next on my list! How is it holding up wear and tear wise?



It’s holding up very well thanks for asking!  I don’t baby it but I’m not rough with it either...  the studs help add a layer of protection I find, that might be a weird thought but that’s how I feel haha.


----------



## incoralblue

Went in to Dior this weekend and looked at a few options: Dioraddict medium flap bag with Bohemian strap, Lady Dior large supple in Brandy, and Studded Diorama medium in black (they didn't have the navy yet but it's arriving this week). 

Then decided to get the black studded Diorama until bf asked to see other colors of the large Diorever (my Navy with champagne hardware is probably my favorite and most used bag). SA brought out the blue with silver hardware and I fell in love. 

But after bringing it come, I can't decide if it's far too close to the one I already own, still waiting to hear until the boutique gets the Navy Diorama this week and make a final decision to keep or exchange. 







And the other two I'm considering (via IG)
Navy vs Black


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> Went in to Dior this weekend and looked at a few options: Dioraddict medium flap bag with Bohemian strap, Lady Dior large supple in Brandy, and Studded Diorama medium in black (they didn't have the navy yet but it's arriving this week).
> 
> Then decided to get the black studded Diorama until bf asked to see other colors of the large Diorever (my Navy with champagne hardware is probably my favorite and most used bag). SA brought out the blue with silver hardware and I fell in love.
> 
> Just can't decide if it's far too close to the one I already own, still waiting to until the boutique gets the Navy Diorama this week and make a decision to keep or exchange.
> 
> View attachment 3843151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843152
> 
> 
> And the other two I'm considering (via IG)
> 
> View attachment 3843156



Both are beautiful! I believe the blue you purchased is in the timeless line so it will be around for a bit? (Anyone please confirm if I’m wrong or not! Still a Dior newbie!)

I do love the studded Dioramas and considered them myself just the lambskin leather worries me of lots of scratches. I know bags wear and tear but with the chain falling on the bag when it’s placed down and getting into the bag may cause extra wear. 

But they are beautiful! Whichever you get will look beautiful!


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Went in to Dior this weekend and looked at a few options: Dioraddict medium flap bag with Bohemian strap, Lady Dior large supple in Brandy, and Studded Diorama medium in black (they didn't have the navy yet but it's arriving this week).
> 
> Then decided to get the black studded Diorama until bf asked to see other colors of the large Diorever (my Navy with champagne hardware is probably my favorite and most used bag). SA brought out the blue with silver hardware and I fell in love.
> 
> But after bringing it come, I can't decide if it's far too close to the one I already own, still waiting to hear until the boutique gets the Navy Diorama this week and make a final decision to keep or exchange.
> 
> View attachment 3843151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843152
> 
> 
> And the other two I'm considering (via IG)
> Navy vs Black
> 
> View attachment 3843156



Personally, if you don’t own a Diorama, I would plump for the navy studded Diorama. I think it’s absolutely stunning. 

Between the two Diorevers, I prefer your existing one in navy and champagne gold in any case. 

Both are beautiful options, but in this case, I’d go for the Diorama. It’s one of my favourite bags in my stable, and I find myself reaching for mine all the time. Mine is in the grained calfskin though, so I can’t quite comment on the Lambskin of the studded one...


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Personally, if you don’t own a Diorama, I would plump for the navy studded Diorama. I think it’s absolutely stunning.
> 
> Between the two Diorevers, I prefer your existing one in navy and champagne gold in any case.
> 
> Both are beautiful options, but in this case, I’d go for the Diorama. It’s one of my favourite bags in my stable, and I find myself reaching for mine all the time. Mine is in the grained calfskin though, so I can’t quite comment on the Lambskin of the studded one...



I have a large Diorama in black grained leather silver hardware....which most time I find too big. The studded Diorama, though from the same family, is still very different from my Diorama now mostly due to the aged matte gold hardware. 

I considered the small as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Went in to Dior this weekend and looked at a few options: Dioraddict medium flap bag with Bohemian strap, Lady Dior large supple in Brandy, and Studded Diorama medium in black (they didn't have the navy yet but it's arriving this week).
> 
> Then decided to get the black studded Diorama until bf asked to see other colors of the large Diorever (my Navy with champagne hardware is probably my favorite and most used bag). SA brought out the blue with silver hardware and I fell in love.
> 
> But after bringing it come, I can't decide if it's far too close to the one I already own, still waiting to hear until the boutique gets the Navy Diorama this week and make a final decision to keep or exchange.
> 
> View attachment 3843151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843152
> 
> 
> And the other two I'm considering (via IG)
> Navy vs Black
> 
> View attachment 3843156


I don't think they are too close, and I prefer the taurillon of the Diorever over the lambskin of the Diorama. However, the navy with gold studs (Diorama) is just divine! The combination of aged gold with navy is really beautiful.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Both are beautiful! I believe the blue you purchased is in the timeless line so it will be around for a bit? (Anyone please confirm if I’m wrong or not! Still a Dior newbie!)
> 
> I do love the studded Dioramas and considered them myself just the lambskin leather worries me of lots of scratches. I know bags wear and tear but with the chain falling on the bag when it’s placed down and getting into the bag may cause extra wear.
> 
> But they are beautiful! Whichever you get will look beautiful!



The more blue one I just purchased is from Spring 2016 (Raf's last collection, and the first season Diorever was released) - the boutique still has it. I'm (kinda) not too worried about the lamb skin leather (even the one on display has scratches but I think it this particular case enhanced the bag and gives it a true vintage vibe). 

I think I need to go back and try the studded Diorama on with the right clothes and make sure I can pull it off. 

Thank you!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I don't think they are too close, and I prefer the taurillon of the Diorever over the lambskin of the Diorama. However, the navy with gold studs (Diorama) is just divine! The combination of aged gold with navy is really beautiful.



You're not making this any easier but yes the navy is divine. 

Like yourself, I like the taurillon leather (with smooth gussets) as well in the Diorever. They did change it to all smooth leather for Cruise 2017 or maybe Spring 2017 and now MGC made it textured leather all over with the suede interior (in this case, I don't like the suede lining as the suede will show wear when you flip the flap open (that's a mouthful!). 

With the navy Diorama - It was actually what I asked my SA for but he couldn't get it in the boutique by the weekend so I tried on the black. I really should've gone with my instinct.

In a perfect world I'll get the Diorever AND the studded Diorama.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I don't think they are too close, and I prefer the taurillon of the Diorever over the lambskin of the Diorama. However, the navy with gold studs (Diorama) is just divine! The combination of aged gold with navy is really beautiful.



I'm also going to NYC for the weekend. Hopefully they have the navy there for me to try on...and I'm going to Woodbury Commons on Sunday, hoping to score some discounted Dior. 

I'll make sure to take notes on what they have in stock.


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> Went in to Dior this weekend and looked at a few options: Dioraddict medium flap bag with Bohemian strap, Lady Dior large supple in Brandy, and Studded Diorama medium in black (they didn't have the navy yet but it's arriving this week).
> 
> Then decided to get the black studded Diorama until bf asked to see other colors of the large Diorever (my Navy with champagne hardware is probably my favorite and most used bag). SA brought out the blue with silver hardware and I fell in love.
> 
> But after bringing it come, I can't decide if it's far too close to the one I already own, still waiting to hear until the boutique gets the Navy Diorama this week and make a final decision to keep or exchange.
> 
> View attachment 3843151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843152
> 
> 
> And the other two I'm considering (via IG)
> Navy vs Black
> 
> View attachment 3843156



The studded Diorama is amazing!  Especially if they are able to get the navy combination.  It would be smaller than your current one so you might find yourself reaching for it more.

Let us know what you find in NYC!


----------



## denimcococabas

incoralblue said:


> Went in to Dior this weekend and looked at a few options: Dioraddict medium flap bag with Bohemian strap, Lady Dior large supple in Brandy, and Studded Diorama medium in black (they didn't have the navy yet but it's arriving this week).
> 
> Then decided to get the black studded Diorama until bf asked to see other colors of the large Diorever (my Navy with champagne hardware is probably my favorite and most used bag). SA brought out the blue with silver hardware and I fell in love.
> 
> But after bringing it come, I can't decide if it's far too close to the one I already own, still waiting to hear until the boutique gets the Navy Diorama this week and make a final decision to keep or exchange.
> 
> View attachment 3843151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843152
> 
> 
> And the other two I'm considering (via IG)
> Navy vs Black
> 
> View attachment 3843156



I think they’re different enough to justify both. The uses/occasions for each differ (though of course there’s overlap) enough that I’d keep both. Especially since the one you have is likely your favorite.


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> The studded Diorama is amazing!  Especially if they are able to get the navy combination.  It would be smaller than your current one so you might find yourself reaching for it more.
> 
> Let us know what you find in NYC!



The bag was transferred last week so it should arrive tomorrow or Friday, hopefully before I leave. 

And yes will report on any good finds, especially at the outlets!


----------



## incoralblue

denimcococabas said:


> I think they’re different enough to justify both. The uses/occasions for each differ (though of course there’s overlap) enough that I’d keep both. Especially since the one you have is likely your favorite.



You're totally right. I still can't get the studded Diorama off my mind.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> I'm also going to NYC for the weekend. Hopefully they have the navy there for me to try on...and I'm going to Woodbury Commons on Sunday, hoping to score some discounted Dior.
> 
> I'll make sure to take notes on what they have in stock.


Lucky! They have some Be Dior and Diorissimo styles there. 

Either the Diorever or Diorama are great bags. Can't really go wrong with either. I guess if you end up at the boutique undecided, then get the Diorama because you don't have a studded one yet.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Lucky! They have some Be Dior and Diorissimo styles there.
> 
> Either the Diorever or Diorama are great bags. Can't really go wrong with either. I guess if you end up at the boutique undecided, then get the Diorama because you don't have a studded one yet.



I'm not sure if the luxury outlets do extra discounts as it will be a holiday weekend. 

Will keep you posted [emoji854]


----------



## denimcococabas

Forgot to post this yesterday. Was having another Dior sunglasses day. Love the tortoise shell (look/print/effect?) behind the frames and the leather arms on these ones.


----------



## Janskie

BagFan5932 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior out and about today in New York! Great running around the city bag!


Omgeeee that colour


----------



## Prada Prince

I am absolutely besotted with my Lady Dior Supple...


----------



## incoralblue

My Indigo studded Diorama and I at Fendi (Soho, NYC).


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I am absolutely besotted with my Lady Dior Supple...
> 
> View attachment 3846070
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846074


WOW! It looks amazing! Even though it is "supple", do you notice that it keeps its structure well?


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> My Indigo studded Diorama and I at Fendi (Soho, NYC).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846253


Oh you chose to go with the Diorama instead of the Diorever? It looks very nice on you!


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> My Indigo studded Diorama and I at Fendi (Soho, NYC).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846253



Yay! You got it! Looks great on you!!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> WOW! It looks amazing! Even though it is "supple", do you notice that it keeps its structure well?



Thanks AJ! I love this bag so much. Yeah, so far I’m finding that it holds its shape well, but I’m also careful not to really overload the bag either so that it remains this way. 

I’m probably going to wear it for the rest of the weekend just because I’m so in love with it!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Oh you chose to go with the Diorama instead of the Diorever? It looks very nice on you!





BagFan5932 said:


> Yay! You got it! Looks great on you!!



Thank you! Yes, the Navy Diorama was transferred to the boutique by my SA. It arrived on Friday and I went to see it. In the photos I posted before, the two Diorevers looked different but in person the navy and blue were just too close for me to justify keeping it (though I would still love to own another Diorever in the future). 

What I loved about this bag is the aged gold hardware, and I really like the medium size. It's very different from other bags I own (as far as details go). 

This Dioraddict with the Oblique strap was a very close contender. 




As if I need another Dior purchase, I then saw this (never noticed it before)...the studded Diorama with the blue Bohemian strap...




And also on IG (it looks great just wish it wasn't so expensive)...


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Thank you! Yes, the Navy Diorama was transferred to the boutique by my SA. It arrived on Friday and I went to see it. In the photos I posted before, the two Diorevers looked different but in person the navy and blue were just too close for me to justify keeping it (though I would still love to own another Diorever in the future).
> 
> What I loved about this bag is the aged gold hardware, and I really like the medium size. It's very different from other bags I own (as far as details go).
> 
> This Dioraddict with the Oblique strap was a very close contender.
> 
> View attachment 3846802
> 
> 
> As if I need another Dior purchase, I then saw this (never noticed it before)...the studded Diorama with the blue Bohemian strap...
> 
> View attachment 3846805
> 
> 
> And also on IG (it looks great just wish it wasn't so expensive)...
> 
> View attachment 3846807


The strap does look good. I actually like the mono version the most. I like how it replaces the chain strap in the ad, because it gives the bag a whole new attitude.


----------



## incoralblue

I really wanted the Connect Tote in the brown like the barrel version below (Spring 2016, Raf's last for Dior) but unfortunately they only had it in white. 




Lots of Diorissimo and Be Dior (all 40%) and the Bar totes on the right (40% off PLUS additional 20%). 




I did end up getting a Dune bag in that sueded leather version (bottom right of the photo above, hard to see). It's great worn as crossbody, it's like a mini hunting bag. I also got a key ring/bag charm and bf got a couple of Dior Homme shirts.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> The strap does look good. I actually like the mono version the most. I like how it replaces the chain strap in the ad, because it gives the bag a whole new attitude.



The ad I posted features the Blue Boho strap, which I personally like better than the Oblique Boho strap. I'll have to try it on my bag next time.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3847104
> 
> 
> I really wanted the Connect Tote in the brown like the barrel version below (Spring 2016, Raf's last for Dior) but unfortunately they only had it in white.
> 
> View attachment 3847107
> 
> 
> Lots of Diorissimo and Be Dior (all 40%) and the Bar totes on the right (40% off PLUS additional 20%).
> 
> View attachment 3847110
> 
> 
> I did end up getting a Dune bag in that sueded leather version (bottom right of the photo above, hard to see). It's great worn as crossbody, it's like a mini hunting bag. I also got a key ring/bag charm and bf got a couple of Dior Homme shirts.



Absolutely love the Diorissimos and Bar totes! I really need to check out the Dior outlet in Bicester Village at some point!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3847104
> 
> 
> I really wanted the Connect Tote in the brown like the barrel version below (Spring 2016, Raf's last for Dior) but unfortunately they only had it in white.
> 
> View attachment 3847107
> 
> 
> Lots of Diorissimo and Be Dior (all 40%) and the Bar totes on the right (40% off PLUS additional 20%).
> 
> View attachment 3847110
> 
> 
> I did end up getting a Dune bag in that sueded leather version (bottom right of the photo above, hard to see). It's great worn as crossbody, it's like a mini hunting bag. I also got a key ring/bag charm and bf got a couple of Dior Homme shirts.


Wow! My Dior favourites are all on that wall! 

Any mod shots of the Dune bag? I saw it in glossy black leather at Winners' Runway event last year ago for a ridiculously high price (I think it was the same as retail). It looked appropriate for me, though, and I was tempted to get it if I could get it on clearance. The charms were black too, which made it look very nice. It sold a while later, probably on a first markdown which I missed.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about today at the Balenciaga exhibition at the V&A... Of course, with my beloved Laddie! 








I also ended up buying this gorgeous large Mitzah scarf at Dior Harrods as well...


----------



## Prada Prince

Thought I’d pay tribute to the master since I was visiting the exhibit in his honour...


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wow! My Dior favourites are all on that wall!
> 
> Any mod shots of the Dune bag? I saw it in glossy black leather at Winners' Runway event last year ago for a ridiculously high price (I think it was the same as retail). It looked appropriate for me, though, and I was tempted to get it if I could get it on clearance. The charms were black too, which made it look very nice. It sold a while later, probably on a first markdown which I missed.



I wanted a Be Dior but no color that appealed to me...and the Dune was an extra 20% off for the weekend. 

No mod shots yet, I had the bag mailed to me and I'll receive it by week's end. 

I have to admit I don't know much about the Dune bag and didn't realize how much they retailed for until after the purchase. I really love the sueded leather. A complete 180 from my lamb skin Diorama in terms of maintenance.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about today at the Balenciaga exhibition at the V&A... Of course, with my beloved Laddie!
> 
> View attachment 3847277
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847279
> 
> 
> I also ended up buying this gorgeous large Mitzah scarf at Dior Harrods as well...
> 
> View attachment 3847280


Your Laddie Dior looks absolutely awesome! I  looking at it!


----------



## BevK

incoralblue said:


> I wanted a Be Dior but no color that appealed to me...and the Dune was an extra 20% off for the weekend.
> 
> No mod shots yet, I had the bag mailed to me and I'll receive it by week's end.
> 
> I have to admit I don't know much about the Dune bag and didn't realize how much they retailed for until after the purchase. I really love the sueded leather. A complete 180 from my lamb skin Diorama in terms of maintenance.


May I ask how much did you pay for the Dune Bag and if you have taken any pics of the Dior Homme shirts? I've been wanting to get the Dune but there is no Dior Factory Outlet in Asia (If I'm not mistaken).


----------



## incoralblue

BevK said:


> May I ask how much did you pay for the Dune Bag and if you have taken any pics of the Dior Homme shirts? I've been wanting to get the Dune but there is no Dior Factory Outlet in Asia (If I'm not mistaken).



I think the Dune ended up being around $1500-1600 as it was additional 20% off on top of the 40. 

No pics of Dior Homme but the collection they currently have is the Fall/Winter 2016. 

Women's have the Cruise 2017 collection.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new Mitzah scarf to work today...


----------



## BevK

incoralblue said:


> I think the Dune ended up being around $1500-1600 as it was additional 20% off on top of the 40.
> 
> No pics of Dior Homme but the collection they currently have is the Fall/Winter 2016.
> 
> Women's have the Cruise 2017 collection.


Thank you!


----------



## fatcat2523

incoralblue said:


> I think the Dune ended up being around $1500-1600 as it was additional 20% off on top of the 40.
> 
> No pics of Dior Homme but the collection they currently have is the Fall/Winter 2016.
> 
> Women's have the Cruise 2017 collection.


Wow I got the dune bag for my mom when it was 1st released, I am jealous now. Wish there is a Dior outlet in Canada


----------



## Ramai

fatcat2523 said:


> Wow I got the dune bag for my mom when it was 1st released, I am jealous now. Wish there is a Dior outlet in Canada


Didn't realise Dior had outlets and discounts. Good to know. 


incoralblue said:


> I wanted a Be Dior but no color that appealed to me...and the Dune was an extra 20% off for the weekend.
> 
> No mod shots yet, I had the bag mailed to me and I'll receive it by week's end.
> 
> I have to admit I don't know much about the Dune bag and didn't realize how much they retailed for until after the purchase. I really love the sueded leather. A complete 180 from my lamb skin Diorama in terms of maintenance.


----------



## averagejoe

The new grained lambskin Lady Dior would be perfect for guys!





https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...-bag-in-black-canyon-grained-lambskin-6-50266


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> The new grained lambskin Lady Dior would be perfect for guys!






[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hello123456

BagFan5932 said:


> Alright folks! I know I'm probably stating the obvious but I can't stop thinking about getting a new everyday bag! I love my grey Lady Dior bag but I want something else from Dior! I am stuck between the Dioraddict Flap or a Diorama! What are y'alls thoughts? Im leaning more towards the Dioraddict Flap bag



Hi!did you end of getting dioraddict? Please share your thoughts about this bag! @BagFan5932


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 3858573
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


It's perfect!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> The new grained lambskin Lady Dior would be perfect for guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...-bag-in-black-canyon-grained-lambskin-6-50266



I do love the bag but there are times when I see photos of the canyon leather I think of Jurassic park - like the leather gives me dinosaur skin vibes if that makes sense. Can’t wait to see it in person next week though.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> I do love the bag but there are times when I see photos of the canyon leather I think of Jurassic park - like the leather gives me dinosaur skin vibes if that makes sense. Can’t wait to see it in person next week though.


I like this Canyon finish a lot. I have a Gucci briefcase made of a similar finish (calfskin, though) and the texture makes the leather very unique.


----------



## BagFan5932

hello123456 said:


> Hi!did you end of getting dioraddict? Please share your thoughts about this bag! @BagFan5932



Hello! No I have not bought it yet! There are a few other bags that have crept onto the wish list that I need to look at before making my decision.

I do love the Dioraddict. I love the detailing in the chain and the classic quilted cannage which brought me to Dior in the first place.I think the studs are fun and a different take. This bag is still high up on my wish list at the moment.


----------



## incoralblue

I’m in NYC for work, just went to Dior and saw the Cruise pieces and they are gorgeous! The enameled hardware looks much much more expensive in person.


----------



## perthhermes

My new bike is on its way!!!


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> My new bike is on its way!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about stocking up on fall basic with the lady.


----------



## Adrian Ho

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about stocking up on fall basic with the lady.
> 
> View attachment 3862384
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862385



Hello @hightea_xx 
I’m really into your mini Lady Dior, but I was wondering how much it can hold, and is it difficult to get in and out? If you don’t mind showing, I would like to see what you carry in your bag. 
For me, I carry a pouch that is about the size of Chanel mini o-case, Louis Vuitton key pouch, a pack of tissues, and a card case. It’s so hard to imagine the capacity of the mini Lady Dior since I don’t have Dior stores nearby. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## hightea_xx

Adrian Ho said:


> Hello @hightea_xx
> I’m really into your mini Lady Dior, but I was wondering how much it can hold, and is it difficult to get in and out? If you don’t mind showing, I would like to see what you carry in your bag.
> For me, I carry a pouch that is about the size of Chanel mini o-case, Louis Vuitton key pouch, a pack of tissues, and a card case. It’s so hard to imagine the capacity of the mini Lady Dior since I don’t have Dior stores nearby.
> Thank you in advance.



You should be able to fit that all into the mini.  I was first carrying around an old Dior coin purse that is about the size of a mini O-case (I think?  This is my guess I’ve never seen the mini o-case in person) as well as a card holder, along with my keys and a giant key charm (LV initial) and my sunglasses with a soft case and a couple of knickknacks (lip balm and eye drops).

It is easy to get into with the flap closure and I don’t usually have any issues grabbing my items but I might have to stack strategically to ensure the items I use most have the easiest access.

I can’t say enough good things about the mini studded lady Dior, the perfect mix of luxury and edge and I am using it a lot more than I had originally anticipated.


----------



## hello123456

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello! No I have not bought it yet! There are a few other bags that have crept onto the wish list that I need to look at before making my decision.
> 
> I do love the Dioraddict. I love the detailing in the chain and the classic quilted cannage which brought me to Dior in the first place.I think the studs are fun and a different take. This bag is still high up on my wish list at the moment.


Thanks for the reply please share if you purchase it!!


----------



## Adrian Ho

hightea_xx said:


> You should be able to fit that all into the mini.  I was first carrying around an old Dior coin purse that is about the size of a mini O-case (I think?  This is my guess I’ve never seen the mini o-case in person) as well as a card holder, along with my keys and a giant key charm (LV initial) and my sunglasses with a soft case and a couple of knickknacks (lip balm and eye drops).
> 
> It is easy to get into with the flap closure and I don’t usually have any issues grabbing my items but I might have to stack strategically to ensure the items I use most have the easiest access.
> 
> I can’t say enough good things about the mini studded lady Dior, the perfect mix of luxury and edge and I am using it a lot more than I had originally anticipated.



Thank you for taking your time ans answering my questions. You just made my decision harder. I cannot decide between the black grained calfskin diorama in small and the mini studded Lady Dior. I like both, but I want one that can fit all my essentials and easy to use. What are your thoughts?


----------



## hightea_xx

Adrian Ho said:


> Thank you for taking your time ans answering my questions. You just made my decision harder. I cannot decide between the black grained calfskin diorama in small and the mini studded Lady Dior. I like both, but I want one that can fit all my essentials and easy to use. What are your thoughts?



The Diorama is probably your best choice.  I have a medium and adore it.  It holds a lot of stuff, is very comfortable, and is very easy to access without being insecure (the lock closure is secure but not difficult to handle).  I don’t remember the dimensions of the small size but considering how much the medium holds I’m sure the small will be able to hold al your essentials and then some.


----------



## Adrian Ho

hightea_xx said:


> The Diorama is probably your best choice.  I have a medium and adore it.  It holds a lot of stuff, is very comfortable, and is very easy to access without being insecure (the lock closure is secure but not difficult to handle).  I don’t remember the dimensions of the small size but considering how much the medium holds I’m sure the small will be able to hold al your essentials and then some.



I think the small will work for me. The medium is too big considering it’s a little bigger than the medium boy bag. Thank you for helping me decide!


----------



## Prada Prince

Ended up getting these two bracelets today, which make a welcome addition to my arm party game...


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Laddie Dior and my new Cruise 2018 bracelets visiting my friend in St Albans...


----------



## Firstchanellv28

❤️


----------



## perthhermes

Hey guys just looking for opnions on lady dior art bags. What do you all think?


----------



## incoralblue

My bf’s Diorama pouch


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> My bf’s Diorama pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871513


Very nice!


----------



## alana171

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Laddie Dior and my new Cruise 2018 bracelets visiting my friend in St Albans...
> 
> View attachment 3865799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865800
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865803



Ooh ooh that’s where I live!! Love the bracelets....I really want them but I don’t have the time from work to get to a store! [emoji22]


----------



## MahaM

incoralblue said:


> Fitting room selfie with my Dio(r)evolution flap bag...
> 
> View attachment 3679153
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679153


I really loved your bag! ❤️
I was considering purchasing it but currently tge black is only available with Gold hardware. So, i hope they will have it in silver hardware next season.


----------



## incoralblue

MahaM said:


> I really loved your bag! [emoji173]️
> I was considering purchasing it but currently tge black is only available with Gold hardware. So, i hope they will have it in silver hardware next season.



Thank you. It was released in both gold and silver hardware for Spring Summer 2017 - mine is from that season and I have silver hardware with smooth leather.


----------



## incoralblue

Me with my BLACK studded medium Diorama. Had a minor issue with the indigo studded Diorama I had and got it replaced with the black.


----------



## averagejoe

Patrick Demarchelier's images for the new Dior Homme"Black Carpet" campaign:









> Patrick Demarchelier is behind the new, moody photographs of Kris Van Assche’s slinky Black Carpet spring 2018 collection for Dior Homme.
> 
> The photographer, who’s a frequent Dior collaborator, took cues from the strictly black and white color palette for the collection in his shots of stern, but fine-featured young men in a capsule collection of sharp evening looks.
> 
> The noir-heavy photos more than show off the louche tailoring of the collection — black layers of a mock turtleneck, dress shirt, tie and jacket are barely decipherable and most of the photos are half-shrouded in shadow — but Van Assche’s wish to reinterpret formalwear is apparent. He’s dubbed the collection “Black Carpet.”
> 
> “The idea of the Black Carpet was to convey the energy and rebel attitude of the runway collection in a capsule collection of eveningwear, while playing with the embellishment codes and the know-how of Dior, reworking the evening suit by pushing it in a more extreme interpretation,” Van Assche said.
> 
> The photos are a departure from Dior’s spring 2017 men’s ads featuring the likes of Boy George and A$AP Rocky, which showed more personalized styling and pops of color, as did the brand’s fall 2017 ads.
> 
> But the new capsule shoot is not far off from Dior’s last spring capsule campaign shot by Karl Lagerfeld and featuring Robert Pattinson in black and white alongside shots of Paris landmarks.
> 
> Lagerfeld and Pattinson reprised their respective roles for the full Dior Homme spring 2018 collection campaign, also shot in black and white with matching apparel, and featuring the Paris skyline seen through windows as a backdrop.


From WWD: http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion...emarchelier-for-capsule-ad-campaign-11056420/


----------



## incoralblue

Trying to keep this thread alive!

Used my large Diorever today...


----------



## averagejoe

Out with my Dior Homme Deville tote again.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Dior Homme Deville tote again.
> View attachment 3902983



OMG this is SUCH. A. LOOK. 

Seriously! Probably my fave action shot of yours so far!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG this is SUCH. A. LOOK.
> 
> Seriously! Probably my fave action shot of yours so far!


You're too kind . Thanks!


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Dior Homme Deville tote again.
> View attachment 3902983


Love the look especially the jacket


----------



## hightea_xx

-20 degree weather!  Out and about in Montreal today, will stop by Dior soon [emoji28]


----------



## hightea_xx

Excuse the double post!  Went by to see the new cruise collection and my SA in Montreal yesterday, and I must say a lot of the pieces are outstanding in person.  The new Canyon Leather Large Lady Dior is so light weight and supple, the perfect mix of the qualities that I love of lambskin with a durability of a heartier grain leather.  And I also saw a small black Addict in canyon as well!  Definitely made it onto my wish list as I have been lusting for a non-cannage Addict bag.

Ended up with some small goodies:






I actually really like these bracelets, although if they didn’t say J’Adior I would love them even more (just not my thing lol).  I’m going to give one to my best friend so they can truly serve their purpose as friendship bracelets!



Then my SA cornered me and put this Mitzah on my Lady and I couldn’t resist.  The color combination works so well with my bag and I love that it makes the bag look like it’s from the cruise collection.

I’m also wait listed for the Cruise Blankets though I haven’t fully made up my mind.  She did find two colours at other retailers (Saks and Vancouver Hotel) but I don’t like buying unseen.  They have a soft white/Grey and a marron (the brown?) color available....  thoughts?!  Should I just bite the bullet and have then arrange a send sale or wait for them to receive on in store?  Decisions decisions...


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Excuse the double post!  Went by to see the new cruise collection and my SA in Montreal yesterday, and I must say a lot of the pieces are outstanding in person.  The new Canyon Leather Large Lady Dior is so light weight and supple, the perfect mix of the qualities that I love of lambskin with a durability of a heartier grain leather.  And I also saw a small black Addict in canyon as well!  Definitely made it onto my wish list as I have been lusting for a non-cannage Addict bag.
> 
> Ended up with some small goodies:
> 
> View attachment 3908268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908269
> 
> I actually really like these bracelets, although if they didn’t say J’Adior I would love them even more (just not my thing lol).  I’m going to give one to my best friend so they can truly serve their purpose as friendship bracelets!
> 
> View attachment 3908270
> 
> Then my SA cornered me and put this Mitzah on my Lady and I couldn’t resist.  The color combination works so well with my bag and I love that it makes the bag look like it’s from the cruise collection.
> 
> I’m also wait listed for the Cruise Blankets though I haven’t fully made up my mind.  She did find two colours at other retailers (Saks and Vancouver Hotel) but I don’t like buying unseen.  They have a soft white/Grey and a marron (the brown?) color available....  thoughts?!  Should I just bite the bullet and have then arrange a send sale or wait for them to receive on in store?  Decisions decisions...


Wow! I especially love the Mitzah, So beautiful! Someone here on TPF revealed this earlier, and it was love at first sight. I don't know what I would do with it as I don't tie scarves on my bags, but I really want it for some reason.

I actually like "J'ADIOR". It's so playful and ingenious! That's one of the reasons behind why I had to get my gold J'ADIOR bracelet. 

What a great idea to actually use them as friendship bracelets.

Do you really want to have one of those Cruise blankets? If so, then do a charge-send to secure the item. You can return it if you don't like it. Which colour do you think you will match more? I think the white/grey one is nicer.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I especially love the Mitzah, So beautiful! Someone here on TPF revealed this earlier, and it was love at first sight. I don't know what I would do with it as I don't tie scarves on my bags, but I really want it for some reason.
> 
> I actually like "J'ADIOR". It's so playful and ingenious! That's one of the reasons behind why I had to get my gold J'ADIOR bracelet.
> 
> What a great idea to actually use them as friendship bracelets.
> 
> Do you really want to have one of those Cruise blankets? If so, then do a charge-send to secure the item. You can return it if you don't like it. Which colour do you think you will match more? I think the white/grey one is nicer.



I think I’m leaning towards the grey and white combination...  we’ll see... I just am not sure about being passed onto another SA I don’t know lol


----------



## averagejoe

I got myself the Dio(r)evolution bracelet so that I could stack my bracelets to read "J'ADIOR DIOR". I figured that I "needed" my bracelets to say this since I am such a Dior fan.


----------



## mk1997

averagejoe said:


> I got myself the Dio(r)evolution bracelet so that I could stack my bracelets to read "J'ADIOR DIOR". I figured that I "needed" my bracelets to say this since I am such a Dior fan.
> View attachment 3912283
> View attachment 3912284



Hi, how much are the bracelets?


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> Hi, how much are the bracelets?


$720 CDN (or $550 USD).


----------



## incoralblue

Bought a J’adior double bracelet with turquoise resin from the Cruise 2018 collection a few weeks ago.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3913667
> 
> 
> Bought a J’adior double bracelet with turquoise resin from the Cruise 2018 collection a few weeks ago.


I copied your post here because it belongs here too.

Nice bracelet! 

Is that little plate on the bottom left a gift from Dior?


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I copied your post here because it belongs here too.
> 
> Nice bracelet!
> 
> Is that little plate on the bottom left a gift from Dior?



Thank you! The little dish is from my sister in law - who knows my obsession with Dior and reminded her of a Dior design (she has the Etoile/star embroidered clutch from the Spring 2017 collection).


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Thank you! The little dish is from my sister in law - who knows my obsession with Dior and reminded her of a Dior design (she has the Etoile/star embroidered clutch from the Spring 2017 collection).


Wow it definitely looks Dior! What a thoughtful gift!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wow it definitely looks Dior! What a thoughtful gift!



I agree! For this year Dior did give me a candle for the holidays which is very nice (and lovely scent).


----------



## mk1997

Last night I brought my Dio(R)evolution to Cirque du Soleil! It was a great show, and I enjoyed it. I forgot to take a good OOTD at the venue, so here's a parkade picture


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> Last night I brought my Dio(R)evolution to Cirque du Soleil! It was a great show, and I enjoyed it. I forgot to take a good OOTD at the venue, so here's a parkade picture


Nice look!


----------



## Prada Prince

I got myself a little trinket during the Dior private sale just before Christmas at Harrods...

Absolutely love the aged gold look (matches my Lady Dior hardware) and the star motif!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I got myself a little trinket during the Dior private sale just before Christmas at Harrods...
> 
> Absolutely love the aged gold look (matches my Lady Dior hardware) and the star motif!
> 
> View attachment 3917498
> View attachment 3917499


Oh I love it!

Dior had a private sale?! What else did you see on sale?!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Oh I love it!
> 
> Dior had a private sale?! What else did you see on sale?!


Yeah the Dior at Harrods and Selfridges had private sales, and released general sale on the 23rd of December. There were a few more Bohemian necklaces in the sale, tribal pearl leather bracelets, the Lucky Dior rings, some embroidered gloves, some scarves, and some shoes and RTW in the sale. The only piece I liked for myself was this necklace.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new necklace out to New Year’s brunch with my Lady “Laddie” Dior and J’ADIOR bracelets...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> View attachment 3921817
> View attachment 3921818
> View attachment 3921820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my new necklace out to New Year’s brunch with my Lady “Laddie” Dior and J’ADIOR bracelets...


A very Dior outfit. Is the sweater Burberry?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> A very Dior outfit. Is the sweater Burberry?


Yes! Good eye... It was one of my sales purchases at Harrods during Boxing Day, but I had fallen in love with it the first time I saw it on the Burberry runway show back in February.


----------



## roseroyale

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Dior Homme Deville tote again.
> View attachment 3902983



I love everything about this look, black on black is gorgeous! Even like the Warhol-esque soup cans!


----------



## roseroyale

Prada Prince said:


> View attachment 3921817
> View attachment 3921818
> View attachment 3921820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my new necklace out to New Year’s brunch with my Lady “Laddie” Dior and J’ADIOR bracelets...



So phresh! Can I ask where did you get your J'adior bracelet, I've been trying to get one online but it just says 'coming soon' and I am impatient!


----------



## Prada Prince

roseroyale said:


> So phresh! Can I ask where did you get your J'adior bracelet, I've been trying to get one online but it just says 'coming soon' and I am impatient!


Thank you! Do you mean the woven ones, or the chain one?

The woven ones I got in Harrods, whilst the J'ADIOR chain one I got at the flagship store in Paris on Avenue Montaigne.


----------



## incoralblue

Braving the cold.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3925315
> 
> 
> Braving the cold.


I see you took the plunge with the sauvage blanket scarf! Loving it!!!


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> I see you took the plunge with the sauvage blanket scarf! Loving it!!!



Yes I love it! It’s more blanket-like since it’s chunky and larger size but oh so warm [emoji847]


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3925315
> 
> 
> Braving the cold.



Ahhhh!!  I wants it [emoji7]


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> Ahhhh!!  I wants it [emoji7]



Get it! I know it’s much much colder in Canada - you’ll get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## incoralblue

I also finally bought a Valentino bag strap for my bags - they are adjustable which is what I wanted. And it works well with my Dior bags. It’s the “navy couture” strap - which I think still has Dior’s boho strap look to it. 

Sorry for the awful photos, this was taken at my work lunch room [emoji28].


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> I also finally bought a Valentino bag strap for my bags - they are adjustable which is what I wanted. And it works well with my Dior bags. It’s the “navy couture” strap - which I think still has Dior’s boho strap look to it.
> 
> Sorry for the awful photos, this was taken at my work lunch room [emoji28].
> 
> View attachment 3925442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925443


Wow it's as if the strap is made for the Diorama!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wow it's as if the strap is made for the Diorama!



Agree! I think it pairs well with my Dior bags.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about this Sunday with my Diorama...


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Homme summer 2018 campaign


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> The new Dior Homme summer 2018 campaign


I love the ribbon scarf!


----------



## Prada Prince

Throwback shot with my Diorama and J'ADIOR bracelets in Harrods...


----------



## U-lala

averagejoe said:


> The new Dior Homme summer 2018 campaign


Wow! Pet Shop Boys in Dior campaign... That's something interesting!!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

U-lala said:


> Wow! Pet Shop Boys in Dior campaign... That's something interesting!!!!!


Oh! I was wondering who they were because I haven't actually seen pictures of the Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## Prada Prince

Love my woven J’ADIOR bracelets...


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior Homme show today was full of wonderful tailoring, with a contrast "dart" at the area where the waist is taken in. The inspiration? Dior's New Look tailoring for women! In fact, Kris Van Assche used the know-how of a woman in the Dior atelier to create these sharp suits.


----------



## averagejoe

Some bags from the collection:


----------



## averagejoe

Look at that tailoring!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> The Dior Homme show today was full of wonderful tailoring, with a contrast "dart" at the area where the waist is taken in. The inspiration? Dior's New Look tailoring for women! In fact, Kris Van Assche used the know-how of a woman in the Dior atelier to create these sharp suits.



Love the darted tailoring.  Don’t like the abstract symbol, it reminds me of a bad tattoo design [emoji52]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Love the darted tailoring.  Don’t like the abstract symbol, it reminds me of a bad tattoo design [emoji52]


I don't mind the symbol so much, but I wonder what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Prada Prince

Saturday night with my Diorama and woven bracelets...


----------



## Heysexy

Prada Prince said:


> Saturday night with my Diorama and woven bracelets...
> 
> View attachment 3948551
> View attachment 3948552
> 
> View attachment 3948553



I'm thinking of getting this bag. Do you get many compliments from others out and about?


----------



## Prada Prince

Heysexy said:


> I'm thinking of getting this bag. Do you get many compliments from others out and about?



Yeah, I’ve had a lot of compliments when I’ve been out with the Diorama. Managed to convert a few people from getting the Chanel boy bag instead.


----------



## hightea_xx

Made my way down to Saks in Toronto, visited the boutique!  Service was nice but the space was small...  glad it was right at the entrance though!  And they had the amazing exterior window display into the foyer with the beautiful cruise collection on display.

Ended up going home with this after obsessing with it since it appeared at the Cruise show as a gift for attendees and in the runway!  Twinning with @incoralblue




Also was hoping that the SS18 collection would have started to appear as I saw some amazing combinations on instagram, but settled with another set of friendship bracelets...  I’m planning on keeping these two for myself though and will likely get some of the new color way when they launch lol.


----------



## Prada Prince

Dinner with my J’ADIOR bracelet and etoile necklace...


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Harrods with my Lady  “Laddie” Dior and assorted Dior jewellery... I really am in love with this bag. I feel the embossed cannage brings a sculptural vibe to the bag...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying around Harrods with my Lady  “Laddie” Dior and assorted Dior jewellery... I really am in love with this bag. I feel the embossed cannage brings a sculptural vibe to the bag...
> 
> View attachment 3957043
> 
> View attachment 3957044
> 
> View attachment 3957045
> 
> View attachment 3957046


I'm in love with your bag too!


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> Made my way down to Saks in Toronto, visited the boutique!  Service was nice but the space was small...  glad it was right at the entrance though!  And they had the amazing exterior window display into the foyer with the beautiful cruise collection on display.
> 
> Ended up going home with this after obsessing with it since it appeared at the Cruise show as a gift for attendees and in the runway!  Twinning with @incoralblue
> 
> View attachment 3956302
> 
> 
> Also was hoping that the SS18 collection would have started to appear as I saw some amazing combinations on instagram, but settled with another set of friendship bracelets...  I’m planning on keeping these two for myself though and will likely get some of the new color way when they launch lol.
> 
> View attachment 3956310



Very very nice!!! Glad you went with it.


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying around Harrods with my Lady  “Laddie” Dior and assorted Dior jewellery... I really am in love with this bag. I feel the embossed cannage brings a sculptural vibe to the bag...
> 
> View attachment 3957043
> 
> View attachment 3957044
> 
> View attachment 3957045
> 
> View attachment 3957046



Ugh I’m so envious of your gorgeous Laddie D!


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Ugh I’m so envious of your gorgeous Laddie D!


It was thanks to you that I even became aware of this bag, so grateful!


----------



## Prada Prince

At the presentation of the Spring-Summer 2018 collection at the Dior Sloane Street flagship...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> At the presentation of the Spring-Summer 2018 collection at the Dior Sloane Street flagship...
> 
> View attachment 3961384


Did you see anything you liked?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Did you see anything you liked?



The monogram shopper bag was quite cool, but at £1,300, I thought it was hideously overpriced for a fabric bag. 

Otherwise it was lovely to see the clothes and accessories in person. Loving the J’ADIOR flap bags, but I’m trying to be good!


----------



## Prada Prince

Saturday at the salon with my J’ADIOR bracelets and Lucky Dior pendant...


----------



## Prada Prince

Adding my new Dior Homme Summer 2018 Roller shoulder bag to my collection. It’s my first Dior Homme bag! 

The grained calfskin is really supple!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Adding my new Dior Homme Summer 2018 Roller shoulder bag to my collection. It’s my first Dior Homme bag!
> 
> The grained calfskin is really supple!
> 
> View attachment 3966659



Just googled some more pics. Really liking this style. Great choice![emoji1305]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Just googled some more pics. Really liking this style. Great choice![emoji1305]


Thank you! @J.T. 
I'm looking forward to wearing it soon, it's so different from the rest of the bags in my collection.


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! @J.T.
> I'm looking forward to wearing it soon, it's so different from the rest of the bags in my collection.



Cant wait to see mod shots then 

How much does it fit?


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Cant wait to see mod shots then
> 
> How much does it fit?



I haven't tried putting anything in it, but before I bought it I made sure my little umbrella definitely fit in there (living in London, it would be bag-suicide not to have a brolly available at all times...)
Despite looking quite small, I think it's deceptively capacious, and I conservatively estimate that it should be able to fit in my zipped cardholder, umbrella, a pouch for all my miscellany (tissues, pills, wet wipes, portable charger etc), and a few other bits and bobs. I think it would probably fit a standard sized wallet as well. I'll have a play with it sometime this weekend and see if I can do a post on what fits in it.
I am wondering which pouch would fit into the bag though. I'm sure the LV Poche Toilette 19 won't fit, so I'll try and see if the Prada nylon one will.
If neither works, then I'll probably prepare a curated miscellany pack to go into the little flat pouch that comes with my Goyard St Louis.

EDIT: just realised I yammered on and on again... Sorry guys, sometimes I post a stream-of-consciousness style post without realising it!


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Cant wait to see mod shots then
> 
> How much does it fit?



There you go! 







I’m in love with this piece, so glad I snapped it up (albeit by having to snap a little bit at the S.A. [emoji23])


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> albeit by having to snap a little bit at the S.A.



Sometimes you have to in order to get what you want. They should not put anything on display that is on hold for another customer in the first place. It's not fair for both customers.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Sometimes you have to in order to get what you want. They should not put anything on display that is on hold for another customer in the first place. It's not fair for both customers.



Or say “we don’t have any,” and when pressed, magically produce another one from the back, and only after checking my customer record...


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> There you go!
> 
> View attachment 3972637
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972638
> 
> 
> I’m in love with this piece, so glad I snapped it up (albeit by having to snap a little bit at the S.A. [emoji23])



[emoji7] I am loving this piece! Looks so great on you! 

I can’t with snarky SAs. 
Generally can’t stand stores where it seems like they’ve forgotten who’s the customer is. 

(Glad you ‘snatched’ this one up though, a stunning and unusual little  piece


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> [emoji7] I am loving this piece! Looks so great on you!
> 
> I can’t with snarky SAs.
> Generally can’t stand stores where it seems like they’ve forgotten who’s the customer is.
> 
> (Glad you ‘snatched’ this one up though, a stunning and unusual little  piece



Thank you! You're too kind!


----------



## Prada Prince

Decided to do a what’s in my bag shot just to show how much this little guy fits...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Decided to do a what’s in my bag shot just to show how much this little guy fits...
> 
> View attachment 3973839


Definitely fits more than I thought.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Definitely fits more than I thought.



+1

Seems like a good shape
Thanks for the pics  @PradaPrince


----------



## HKsai

Prada Prince said:


> Decided to do a what’s in my bag shot just to show how much this little guy fits...
> 
> View attachment 3973839



Btw it’s really fun to use that bag with the fendi mini strap you. I’m visiting family in Hong Kong and got this yesterday!!


----------



## Prada Prince

HKsai said:


> Btw it’s really fun to use that bag with the fendi mini strap you. I’m visiting family in Hong Kong and got this yesterday!!


Cool!
I'm considering pairing the Roller pouch with my Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race the next time I carry the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

HKsai said:


> Btw it’s really fun to use that bag with the fendi mini strap you. I’m visiting family in Hong Kong and got this yesterday!!


That's cute! Goes well with it!


----------



## Prada Prince

Just another random throwback shot to the first day I took the Roller bag out. I love how the light accentuates the beautiful grain of the bag!


----------



## HKsai

Prada Prince said:


> Just another random throwback shot to the first day I took the Roller bag out. I love how the light accentuates the beautiful grain of the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3975657



Looking great! You need to teach me how to take such fabulous photos!


----------



## Prada Prince

HKsai said:


> Looking great! You need to teach me how to take such fabulous photos!


Oh you're too kind! It's just me and an iPhone camera in my living room for this one! Some of my friends are so difficult in helping me take pics sometimes!


----------



## HKsai

Got home and took a photo of the bag with the new charm that I got at the airpot LOL


----------



## Prada Prince

Paired my Dior Homme roller with my Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race...


----------



## Heysexy

Prada Prince said:


> Paired my Dior Homme roller with my Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race...
> 
> View attachment 3980158
> 
> View attachment 3980159



Fierce!


----------



## Prada Prince

Heysexy said:


> Fierce!



Aw shucks... Thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Throwback shot with the Roller...


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m so glad I bought the friendship bracelets, I wear them with almost every outfit! Can’t wait to add more from the pre-fall and fall/winter collections!


----------



## hightea_xx

#ootd


----------



## Prada Prince

Shades of grey...


----------



## averagejoe

Kris Van Assche is leaving Dior Homme:
http://wwd.com/menswear-news/mens-d...kris-van-assche-leaves-dior-homme-1202631421/

Image from WWD:





Seems like Louis Vuitton's Kim Jones may take over. Sounds like LVMH has big plans for growing the Dior Homme brand.


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Jones confirmed at Dior Homme:

http://wwd.com/menswear-news/mens-d...ior-confirms-kim-jones-dior-homme-1202631423/

Photo from WWD:


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Kris Van Assche is leaving Dior Homme:
> http://wwd.com/menswear-news/mens-d...kris-van-assche-leaves-dior-homme-1202631421/
> 
> Image from WWD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Louis Vuitton's Kim Jones may take over. Sounds like LVMH has big plans for growing the Dior Homme brand.





averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones confirmed at Dior Homme:
> 
> http://wwd.com/menswear-news/mens-d...ior-confirms-kim-jones-dior-homme-1202631423/
> 
> Photo from WWD:



This will be interesting. I'm glad I got a piece from each of their penultimate collections respectively!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Really excited!!!!! Love Kim Jones. I wonder was Kris Van Assche is gonna do next.


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Really excited!!!!! Love Kim Jones. I wonder was Kris Van Assche is gonna do next.


Me too. I wonder which LVMH brand he will be placed at.


----------



## averagejoe

I wonder if Kris Van Assche will be placed at Loro Piana as LVMH seems to be building up that brand.


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m curious as to who is going to now head LV’s menswear...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I’m curious as to who is going to now head LV’s menswear...


I am too, but I don't think it will be Kris Van Assche. Some people are suggesting Virgil Abloh but this isn't the first time his name has been tossed around in the rumour mill (he was rumoured to replace Tisci at Givenchy and LVMH took a totally different direction) so I doubt he will be their choice. 

I wonder why Alber Elbaz hasn't been selected for any fashion house yet. It's like he's forgotten or something.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I am too, but I don't think it will be Kris Van Assche. Some people are suggesting Virgil Abloh but this isn't the first time his name has been tossed around in the rumour mill (he was rumoured to replace Tisci at Givenchy and LVMH took a totally different direction) so I doubt he will be their choice.
> 
> I wonder why Alber Elbaz hasn't been selected for any fashion house yet. It's like he's forgotten or something.



Alber’s name was floating around as a replacement for Karl at Chanel for a long time. I would love to see him at Nina Ricci now that Guillaume Henry left  - playful, feminine aesthetic. 

I really hope Virgil doesn’t go to Vuitton. I am already anticipating Kim at Dior - all these covetable pieces for Dior Homme (was never really wowed by any of Kris’ collection while at Dior)

And how about Phoebe Philo at Hermès - now that would be amazing.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Alber’s name was floating around as a replacement for Karl at Chanel for a long time. I would love to see him at Nina Ricci now that Guillaume Henry left  - playful, feminine aesthetic.
> 
> I really hope Virgil doesn’t go to Vuitton. I am already anticipating Kim at Dior - all these covetable pieces for Dior Homme (was never really wowed by any of Kris’ collection while at Dior)
> 
> And how about Phoebe Philo at Hermès - now that would be amazing.


I thought Phoebe Philo decided not to design anymore and focus on family. I'm not sure. She would be a perfect fit at Hermes.

Yeah I was never wowed by the pieces by Kris Van Assche for Dior Homme either, unlike how I was with Hedi Slimane's Dior Homme. There were some very nice pieces from Kris Van Assche, but I didn't buy Dior Homme as often as I used to (other brands seemed to do more interesting things).


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I am too, but I don't think it will be Kris Van Assche. Some people are suggesting Virgil Abloh but this isn't the first time his name has been tossed around in the rumour mill (he was rumoured to replace Tisci at Givenchy and LVMH took a totally different direction) so I doubt he will be their choice.
> 
> I wonder why Alber Elbaz hasn't been selected for any fashion house yet. It's like he's forgotten or something.



God, please not Virgil... I've had enough of streetwear to last me three lifetimes. 



incoralblue said:


> Alber’s name was floating around as a replacement for Karl at Chanel for a long time. I would love to see him at Nina Ricci now that Guillaume Henry left  - playful, feminine aesthetic.
> 
> I really hope Virgil doesn’t go to Vuitton. I am already anticipating Kim at Dior - all these covetable pieces for Dior Homme (was never really wowed by any of Kris’ collection while at Dior)
> 
> And how about Phoebe Philo at Hermès - now that would be amazing.



I'm really excited about Kim joining Dior Homme! I'm sure it's going to be spectacular! 



averagejoe said:


> I thought Phoebe Philo decided not to design anymore and focus on family. I'm not sure. She would be a perfect fit at Hermes.
> 
> Yeah I was never wowed by the pieces by Kris Van Assche for Dior Homme either, unlike how I was with Hedi Slimane's Dior Homme. There were some very nice pieces from Kris Van Assche, but I didn't buy Dior Homme as often as I used to (other brands seemed to do more interesting things).



To be honest, neither Hedi (really not a fan of the manorexic monochromatic aesthetic, and the petulance of Hedi as an individual), nor Kris really drew me to Dior Homme, apart from a pair of boots from Hedi's collection back in '07 and of course, I'm in love with Kris's Atelier collection this S/S '18! 

I would love Olivier Theyskens to head up a big design house again, I think his work for Rochas was absolutely divine...


----------



## hightea_xx

In celebration of the arrival of spring!  Yes it is the Canadian tuxedo


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> I am too, but I don't think it will be Kris Van Assche. Some people are suggesting Virgil Abloh but this isn't the first time his name has been tossed around in the rumour mill (he was rumoured to replace Tisci at Givenchy and LVMH took a totally different direction) so I doubt he will be their choice.
> 
> I wonder why Alber Elbaz hasn't been selected for any fashion house yet. It's like he's forgotten or something.


With Olivier Lapidus out at Lanvin, I'd like Alber to go back there. But In my dream world Alber would go to Dior, Maria would go to Lanvin, Italo Zucchelli would go to Louis Vuitton. Kris Van Assche would go to Canali.


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> With Olivier Lapidus out at Lanvin, I'd like Alber to go back there. But In my dream world Alber would go to Dior, Maria would go to Lanvin, Italo Zucchelli would go to Louis Vuitton. Kris Van Assche would go to Canali.


I like Maria Grazia Chiuri. I would prefer her over Alber because she can make some amazing dresses. I'm not sure if her contract will be renewed with Dior when it expires, now that Dior has a new president with a different vision. According to the Business of Fashion, there is a rumour that Kim Jones may take over Maria Grazia Chiuri's job when her contract expires so that Dior's men and women's lines have consistency, under the vision of "One Dior". That's an insane number of collections to design each year (only Karl Lagerfeld seems to be able to do that without resigning), so I don't think that is likely.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I like Maria Grazia Chiuri. I would prefer her over Alber because she can make some amazing dresses. I'm not sure if her contract will be renewed with Dior when it expires, now that Dior has a new president with a different vision. According to the Business of Fashion, there is a rumour that Kim Jones may take over Maria Grazia Chiuri's job when her contract expires so that Dior's men and women's lines have consistency, under the vision of "One Dior". That's an insane number of collections to design each year (only Karl Lagerfeld seems to be able to do that without resigning), so I don't think that is likely.



I feel that the trouble with this is that it won’t look good on Dior to terminate (and they can spin it however they want) their first and only female creative director ever - especially after a strong feminist niche that Dior have made for itself. 

As credible as BOF is (and yes the rumors almost always are true), critics haven’t been a big fan of MGC’s Dior - so there’s a part of me that believes that not renewing her contract is simply wishful thinking. 

I just hope Pietro Beccari doesn’t use the same Fendi formula at Dior - of cutesy, kitschy items. While Fendi, no doubt, has gained visibility - so many of their items end up going on sale season after season (with still plenary of stock available) and in my eyes has really cheapened the brand.


----------



## incoralblue

silvester said:


> With Olivier Lapidus out at Lanvin, I'd like Alber to go back there. But In my dream world Alber would go to Dior, Maria would go to Lanvin, Italo Zucchelli would go to Louis Vuitton. Kris Van Assche would go to Canali.



Alber would be wonderful at Nina Ricci (a spot just opened there!)....or Chanel.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> I feel that the trouble with this is that it won’t look good on Dior to terminate (and they can spin it however they want) their first and only female creative director ever - especially after a strong feminist niche that Dior have made for itself.
> 
> As credible as BOF is (and yes the rumors almost always are true), critics haven’t been a big fan of MGC’s Dior - so there’s a part of me that believes that not renewing her contract is simply wishful thinking.
> 
> I just hope Pietro Beccari doesn’t use the same Fendi formula at Dior - of cutesy, kitschy items. While Fendi, no doubt, has gained visibility - so many of their items end up going on sale season after season (with still plenary of stock available) and in my eyes has really cheapened the brand.


I think Pietro may push some innovative accessories at Dior, but Dior will have a different pricing strategy given that its business is now largely through company-owned concessions (except for footwear). Fendi, on the other hand, relied quite heavily on wholesale. 

One of the reasons why Fendi's image may have cheapened is that the retailers that carried Fendi heavily slashed prices to get rid of merchandise. While Fendi's own boutiques and concessions only offered discounts from 30-40% off on its accessories (with some lines like the Peekaboo not going on sale), retailers like Saks, Neiman Marcus, Ssense, and others reduced prices up to 80% off in some cases. 

Dior won't have this issue (except for footwear which is largely wholesale). Since it took years to reign in Dior's wholesale business so that now most of its fashion accessories are only sold through Dior-owned concessions/boutiques, I doubt Pietro will reverse that and dilute the image of the Dior brand which was (and is) so costly to control.

While Maria Grazia Chiuri's accessories team brought some amazing changes to the Lady Dior and Diorama bags, the bags that she has introduced as new styles aren't selling as well as the styles that came before her. Even here on TPF, most new reveals tend to be the Diorama and the Lady Dior. This is in contrast to the stories of Alessandro Michele and Hedi Slimane at Saint Laurent where the new styles their teams introduced (i.e. the Dionysus, Marmont, Ophidia; and the Sac de Jour, & College) became company best-sellers in a very short period of time. Maria's team has yet to bring a unique must-have bag. To be fair, though, she hasn't been at Dior as long as the other two have been at their brands (Hedi Slimane isn't even at Saint Laurent anymore), so she still has time to prove herself. I love the J'ADIOR and DIO(R)EVOLUTION bags, but I have yet to see one on anyone. Yet I've seen the bags I've listed above from Gucci and Saint Laurent everywhere in Toronto!

Perhaps these new bags will be huge hits:













If the new Saddle bag becomes a huge hit (thanks to bloggers and celebrities being spotted with the original), the success still can't be attributed to MGC. For one, it isn't even her team's own unique design. Also, it was not because she reintroduced the bag. Influencers got there first.


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> I like Maria Grazia Chiuri. I would prefer her over Alber because she can make some amazing dresses. I'm not sure if her contract will be renewed with Dior when it expires, now that Dior has a new president with a different vision. According to the Business of Fashion, there is a rumour that Kim Jones may take over Maria Grazia Chiuri's job when her contract expires so that Dior's men and women's lines have consistency, under the vision of "One Dior". That's an insane number of collections to design each year (only Karl Lagerfeld seems to be able to do that without resigning), so I don't think that is likely.


I feel like the higher ups wouldn't allow them to unify Dior under one designer only because I can't think of a designer that is capable enough to design over seven collection per year and not complain or spiral out of control.


----------



## silvester

incoralblue said:


> Alber would be wonderful at Nina Ricci (a spot just opened there!)....or Chanel.


I forgot about Nina Ricci! Yes he would be amazing there, but so would Olivier Theyskens!


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> I feel like the higher ups wouldn't allow them to unify Dior under one designer only because I can't think of a designer that is capable enough to design over seven collection per year and not complain or spiral out of control.


I agree. And it's not like Dior Homme only has 2 collections per year. There's pre-fall and resort as well, so that's 4 collections in addition to Dior's 6 women's collections. That's like a collection a month! It definitely takes more time for creative ideas to take flight than a month.


----------



## Prada Prince

Queuing up to get my hands on The Ordinary skincare in London today with my Lady Dior Supple...


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> I think Pietro may push some innovative accessories at Dior, but Dior will have a different pricing strategy given that its business is now largely through company-owned concessions (except for footwear). Fendi, on the other hand, relied quite heavily on wholesale.
> 
> One of the reasons why Fendi's image may have cheapened is that the retailers that carried Fendi heavily slashed prices to get rid of merchandise. While Fendi's own boutiques and concessions only offered discounts from 30-40% off on its accessories (with some lines like the Peekaboo not going on sale), retailers like Saks, Neiman Marcus, Ssense, and others reduced prices up to 80% off in some cases.
> 
> Dior won't have this issue (except for footwear which is largely wholesale). Since it took years to reign in Dior's wholesale business so that now most of its fashion accessories are only sold through Dior-owned concessions/boutiques, I doubt Pietro will reverse that and dilute the image of the Dior brand which was (and is) so costly to control.
> 
> While Maria Grazia Chiuri's accessories team brought some amazing changes to the Lady Dior and Diorama bags, the bags that she has introduced as new styles aren't selling as well as the styles that came before her. Even here on TPF, most new reveals tend to be the Diorama and the Lady Dior. This is in contrast to the stories of Alessandro Michele and Hedi Slimane at Saint Laurent where the new styles their teams introduced (i.e. the Dionysus, Marmont, Ophidia; and the Sac de Jour, & College) became company best-sellers in a very short period of time. Maria's team has yet to bring a unique must-have bag. To be fair, though, she hasn't been at Dior as long as the other two have been at their brands (Hedi Slimane isn't even at Saint Laurent anymore), so she still has time to prove herself. I love the J'ADIOR and DIO(R)EVOLUTION bags, but I have yet to see one on anyone. Yet I've seen the bags I've listed above from Gucci and Saint Laurent everywhere in Toronto!
> 
> Perhaps these new bags will be huge hits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the new Saddle bag becomes a huge hit (thanks to bloggers and celebrities being spotted with the original), the success still can't be attributed to MGC. For one, it isn't even her team's own unique design. Also, it was not because she reintroduced the bag. Influencers got there first.



I completely agree! I hope more people come on board for Dior! When will these bags launch in stores? I like the simplicity of them.


----------



## incoralblue

silvester said:


> I forgot about Nina Ricci! Yes he would be amazing there, but so would Olivier Theyskens!



Olivier was there a decade ish ago so unfortunately I don’t think he’ll be welcomed back anytime soon(don’t get me wrong, he did amazing work at Nina Ricci and Rochas).


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I think Pietro may push some innovative accessories at Dior, but Dior will have a different pricing strategy given that its business is now largely through company-owned concessions (except for footwear). Fendi, on the other hand, relied quite heavily on wholesale.
> 
> One of the reasons why Fendi's image may have cheapened is that the retailers that carried Fendi heavily slashed prices to get rid of merchandise. While Fendi's own boutiques and concessions only offered discounts from 30-40% off on its accessories (with some lines like the Peekaboo not going on sale), retailers like Saks, Neiman Marcus, Ssense, and others reduced prices up to 80% off in some cases.
> 
> Dior won't have this issue (except for footwear which is largely wholesale). Since it took years to reign in Dior's wholesale business so that now most of its fashion accessories are only sold through Dior-owned concessions/boutiques, I doubt Pietro will reverse that and dilute the image of the Dior brand which was (and is) so costly to control.
> 
> While Maria Grazia Chiuri's accessories team brought some amazing changes to the Lady Dior and Diorama bags, the bags that she has introduced as new styles aren't selling as well as the styles that came before her. Even here on TPF, most new reveals tend to be the Diorama and the Lady Dior. This is in contrast to the stories of Alessandro Michele and Hedi Slimane at Saint Laurent where the new styles their teams introduced (i.e. the Dionysus, Marmont, Ophidia; and the Sac de Jour, & College) became company best-sellers in a very short period of time. Maria's team has yet to bring a unique must-have bag. To be fair, though, she hasn't been at Dior as long as the other two have been at their brands (Hedi Slimane isn't even at Saint Laurent anymore), so she still has time to prove herself. I love the J'ADIOR and DIO(R)EVOLUTION bags, but I have yet to see one on anyone. Yet I've seen the bags I've listed above from Gucci and Saint Laurent everywhere in Toronto!
> 
> Perhaps these new bags will be huge hits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the new Saddle bag becomes a huge hit (thanks to bloggers and celebrities being spotted with the original), the success still can't be attributed to MGC. For one, it isn't even her team's own unique design. Also, it was not because she reintroduced the bag. Influencers got there first.



As far as I know - companies’ have control on how far their wholesalers can discount their product. I recalled in the 2000s when Saks put Balenciaga MoTo bags on sale ( at a time when they DIDNT go on sale) and Balenciaga decided not to sell their bags through Saks anymore. 

Also, Raf introduces many bags for Dior in his short run. Diorama is the only one that’s still generating buzz for Dior. I think MGC’s bags may not be instant hits - but her knitwear and fashion accessories are. 

And also, (no disrespect at all, AJ) but Dior (women’s) doesn’t have wholesale outlets unlike Gucci and Saint Laurent. So of course, the bags won’t be everywhere as there’s a much smaller source. Clients of department stores can use their credit card and points on Gucci bag and SL but not so much with Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> And also, (no disrespect at all, AJ) but Dior (women’s) doesn’t have wholesale outlets unlike Gucci and Saint Laurent. So of course, the bags won’t be everywhere as there’s a much smaller source. Clients of department stores can use their credit card and points on Gucci bag and SL but not so much with Dior.


That's what I meant. Dior won't have the same problem as brands that do wholesale like Fendi, so even if Pietro introduces accessories similar to Bag Bugs and StrapYous at Dior, and they end up with surplus stock, they won't be heavily discounted.

Brands are not allowed to tell wholesales outlets how much they must sell the product for, at least here in Canada. They can only have a suggested retail price. Yes, they have the right to stop supplying a vendor if they believe the vendor is negatively influencing their image (i.e. via heavy discounting), but so far I've seen Fendi, Saint Laurent, and other brands get heavily discounted on Ssense and at Holt Renfrew, and they continue to sell those brands. 

I do recall Balenciaga bags being hard to find on discount, especially their classics, but now, their staples like the City go on sale all the time. I think that may have affected their resale values.


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> I completely agree! I hope more people come on board for Dior! When will these bags launch in stores? I like the simplicity of them.


The bag pictured at the top and bottom should be available in May (Pre-fall). The one in the middle should be available after July (Fall). 

I LOVE the bags pictured in the middle and at the bottom.


----------



## Tasha1

incoralblue said:


> but Dior (women’s) doesn’t have wholesale outlets


but it has, I saw one near Florence 3 years ago.


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> The bag pictured at the top and bottom should be available in May (Pre-fall). The one in the middle should be available after July (Fall).
> 
> I LOVE the bags pictured in the middle and at the bottom.



I love the first one! I know the first time it debuted it had a chain strap over the fabric strap. 

Considering this over a Diorama


----------



## incoralblue

Tasha1 said:


> but it has, I saw one near Florence 3 years ago.



Are you referring to an Outlet store? By wholesale, I meant department stores (not leased locations) owning Dior products - so you won’t really find Dior at Barneys or Saks fifth avenue (unless it’s a leased location, in that case those products are still owned by Dior and not the retail store, with a very few exceptions). 

Department stores don’t have Dior handbags in the mix of other designer handbags (just like Louis Vuitton).


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> I love the first one! I know the first time it debuted it had a chain strap over the fabric strap.
> 
> Considering this over a Diorama



I think it still comes with a chain strap - though for the runway they presented it with fabric strap. 

And you already know how I feel about it [emoji8][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Tasha1

incoralblue said:


> Are you referring to an Outlet store?


yes,  


incoralblue said:


> I meant department stores (not leased locations) owning Dior products


we have a multi-brand store in my place, they sell Dior as well. They have a better discount than a boutique in Amsterdam.


----------



## incoralblue

I’m excited to see these so black pieces from PreFall!!


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> we have a multi-brand store in my place, they sell Dior as well. They have a better discount than a boutique in Amsterdam.


Do they sell Dior shoes at this multi-brand store, or their handbags as well? In Canada, only Dior shoes are available at multi-brand retailers like Saks and Holt Renfrew, and they can discount these brands better than boutique shoe sales. Bags are only available in company-owned concessions, and they never go on sale here.


----------



## Tasha1

averagejoe said:


> Do they sell Dior shoes at this multi-brand store,


yes they do, I bought my boots 60% off, when I was in that outlet in Florence,  I saw the same boots 40% off, I was told that sale policy is only 40% off.



averagejoe said:


> their handbags


no they don't sell Dior handbags but they sell bijou and scarves.


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> yes they do, I bought my boots 60% off, when I was in that outlet in Florence,  I saw the same boots 40% off, I was told that sale policy is only 40% off.
> 
> 
> no they don't sell Dior handbags but they sell bijou and scarves.


Yeah the company-owned stores tend to do smaller discounts than the multi-brand stores which just mark down and down to clear merchandise.

You're lucky that the multi-brand store sells costume jewelry and scarves. Great way to get them on discount when the store has a sale.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Alber’s name was floating around as a replacement for Karl at Chanel for a long time. I would love to see him at Nina Ricci now that Guillaume Henry left  - playful, feminine aesthetic.
> 
> I really hope Virgil doesn’t go to Vuitton. I am already anticipating Kim at Dior - all these covetable pieces for Dior Homme (was never really wowed by any of Kris’ collection while at Dior)
> 
> And how about Phoebe Philo at Hermès - now that would be amazing.



Aaaand it’s Virgil... [emoji58]


----------



## Yoshi1296

I would LOVE to see Alber at Chanel. Something tells me that he's waiting for that position to open up. Also, it seems like Karl is ready to retire, but you never know with him lol. He's full of surprises.

Phoebe Philo at Hermes would be absolutely AMAZING. I'm a huge fan of hers and Hermes so that would be a dream come true for me.

Kim at Dior Homme and Virg at LV also sounds promising. So far I'm loving this.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Aaaand it’s Virgil... [emoji58]


Oh I guess they want to continue the street wear trend at Vuitton menswear.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Oh I guess they want to continue the street wear trend at Vuitton menswear.


Sigh, looks like it.


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Aaaand it’s Virgil... [emoji58]


----------



## incoralblue

Trying on this stunning Dioraddict Top handle in Navy Ostrich.


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> Trying on this stunning Dioraddict Top handle in Navy Ostrich.
> 
> View attachment 4014394



Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## hightea_xx

More spring inspired lewks with the studded lady and a special appearance by the LV kabuki stickers


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> More spring inspired lewks with the studded lady and a special appearance by the LV kabuki stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018783


That Kabuki scarf!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Maybe Kris Van Assche is heading to Berluti?

https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/haider-ackermann-exits-berluti

I wonder if Haider Ackermann is actually moving to a different LVMH house (like Loro Piana which LVMH is trying to invest more heavily in?).


----------



## BagFan5932

hightea_xx said:


> More spring inspired lewks with the studded lady and a special appearance by the LV kabuki stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018783



Love the scarf and bag!!


----------



## BagFan5932

Had a little fun in Dior today! Thank you to my wonderful friend Incoralblue for helping me choose a bag! I fell off the bandwagon for a bit but I am fully back on! I have a few more purchases to make as more is released but it’s great to be back in Dior!


----------



## BagFan5932

The bag I got is the black studded Dioraddict flap bag. I went back and forth on colors and whether to get studded or classic cannage. I am in love with this bag! Why did I not buy this sooner? I see another one making its way into my closet very soon! I also purchased this cardholder as it is more slim and fits in the bag better than the other studded Dior cardholder I got a few months back. Overall I am beyond happy with my purchases and will be stopping back in Dior sooner than later to pick up something else! 

Have a Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> The bag I got is the black studded Dioraddict flap bag. I went back and forth on colors and whether to get studded or classic cannage. I am in love with this bag! Why did I not buy this sooner? I see another one making its way into my closet very soon! I also purchased this cardholder as it is more slim and fits in the bag better than the other studded Dior cardholder I got a few months back. Overall I am beyond happy with my purchases and will be stopping back in Dior sooner than later to pick up something else!
> 
> Have a Happy Easter everyone!


Great choice! Congratulations! You can even remove the chain strap and use a guitar strap on it. Very chic.


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Had a little fun in Dior today! Thank you to my wonderful friend Incoralblue for helping me choose a bag! I fell off the bandwagon for a bit but I am fully back on! I have a few more purchases to make as more is released but it’s great to be back in Dior!





BagFan5932 said:


> The bag I got is the black studded Dioraddict flap bag. I went back and forth on colors and whether to get studded or classic cannage. I am in love with this bag! Why did I not buy this sooner? I see another one making its way into my closet very soon! I also purchased this cardholder as it is more slim and fits in the bag better than the other studded Dior cardholder I got a few months back. Overall I am beyond happy with my purchases and will be stopping back in Dior sooner than later to pick up something else!
> 
> Have a Happy Easter everyone!



So happy for you!! I love them all! And the addict looks so great on you.


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> Maybe Kris Van Assche is heading to Berluti?
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/haider-ackermann-exits-berluti
> 
> I wonder if Haider Ackermann is actually moving to a different LVMH house (like Loro Piana which LVMH is trying to invest more heavily in?).


I feel like if Haider was moving to a different LVMH brand they’d hint at it or just announce it outright. But it all reminds me of when John was at Givenchy then a couple of seasons later moved to Dior.
But I really liked Haider at Berluti. So elegant, so crisp, so luxurious!


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> I feel like if Haider was moving to a different LVMH brand they’d hint at it or just announce it outright. But it all reminds me of when John was at Givenchy then a couple of seasons later moved to Dior.
> But I really liked Haider at Berluti. So elegant, so crisp, so luxurious!


I really like Haider at Berluti, too. He truly designs luxurious clothes. 

When Kim Jones left Vuitton, his movement within LVMH (to Dior Homme) wasn't announced. I thought that another conglomerate/brand had "poached" him. I'm hoping it's the same for Haider; that he ends up in a LVMH house.


----------



## Prada Prince

Easter weekend with my Diorama...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Easter weekend with my Diorama...
> 
> View attachment 4022347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022349


Very nice!

I love that J'ADIOR tote bag. Was it a gift from your SA?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I love that J'ADIOR tote bag. Was it a gift from your SA?



Thank you! Yes it was a gift from my Sloane Street store SA.


----------



## silvester

@averagejoe called it! Kris is headed to Berluti. Hopefully something for Haider soon. Although, I bet Karl is happy, he once said he wanted Haider to take over at Chanel.
Full story here:
http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...kris-van-assche-creative-director-1202641731/


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> @averagejoe called it! Kris is headed to Berluti. Hopefully something for Haider soon. Although, I bet Karl is happy, he once said he wanted Haider to take over at Chanel.
> Full story here:
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...kris-van-assche-creative-director-1202641731/


I hope that LVMH continues to work with Haider in a different house. I wonder which one. I am still wondering if LVMH's plans to expand the Loro Piana house include installing a star designer (and if that includes Haider).

I think they chose Kris Van Assche for this role because he is able to integrate street-wear and skateboard culture successfully at Dior Homme while maintaining a luxury image (difficult balance to achieve), which brings a more youthful edge to Berluti in its quest to court younger clientele with means.


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> I hope that LVMH continues to work with Haider in a different house. I wonder which one. I am still wondering if LVMH's plans to expand the Loro Piana house include installing a star designer (and if that includes Haider).
> 
> I think they chose Kris Van Assche for this role because he is able to integrate street-wear and skateboard culture successfully at Dior Homme while maintaining a luxury image (difficult balance to achieve), which brings a more youthful edge to Berluti in its quest to court younger clientele with means.


I’d love if he went to Loro Piana. The things he could do with knits. Drapey cashmere’s and wools. I can’t wait to see what Kris does. I do love his street wear bent on luxury. I like it because it’s not too streetwise, so I don’t feel like I could get it from anywhere. Unlike vetements.


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> I’d love if he went to Loro Piana. The things he could do with knits. Drapey cashmere’s and wools. I can’t wait to see what Kris does. I do love his street wear bent on luxury. I like it because it’s not too streetwise, so I don’t feel like I could get it from anywhere. Unlike vetements.


Yeah I agree. He was able to tastefully marry streetwear with luxury at Dior Homme. I wasn't always drawn to his designs, but whatever he made was tasteful and never vulgar in my opinion.

Unlike at Balenciaga. I hear that sales are up, but I fear that in the long run, the brand turns into a fad machine. No offense to those who like Balenciaga. I did like the leather shopping tote for men, but it's not like Chanel didn't do that before, years ago. Some of the trends that Balenciaga is trying to pass are just...hideous. To me, it's trying too hard to start new trends, or follow new trends. And that seems to be the nature of streetwear. It seems to make things that would seem totally unfashionable very of the moment, like those ugly running shoes with too much detail from the 90s.


----------



## nyp12

Prada Prince said:


> Decided to do a what’s in my bag shot just to show how much this little guy fits...
> 
> View attachment 3973839


you have great taste


----------



## Prada Prince

nyp12 said:


> you have great taste



Thank you!


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> Yeah I agree. He was able to tastefully marry streetwear with luxury at Dior Homme. I wasn't always drawn to his designs, but whatever he made was tasteful and never vulgar in my opinion.
> 
> Unlike at Balenciaga. I hear that sales are up, but I fear that in the long run, the brand turns into a fad machine. No offense to those who like Balenciaga. I did like the leather shopping tote for men, but it's not like Chanel didn't do that before, years ago. Some of the trends that Balenciaga is trying to pass are just...hideous. To me, it's trying too hard to start new trends, or follow new trends. And that seems to be the nature of streetwear. It seems to make things that would seem totally unfashionable very of the moment, like those ugly running shoes with too much detail from the 90s.


Till today I still don’t fully understand Demna and his Balenciaga vision. I’ve seen moments of pure beauty from him, but very few and far between. Nicolas always had that Balenciaga heritage and found a way to make it modern. Demna just seems to do Vetements but more expensive. And there always seems to be a joke that  I just don’t get.i prefer fashion that lasts well past the creative director is gone. Anyway excited for the future!


----------



## averagejoe

Definitely some exciting stuff happening at Dior Homme. Can't wait to see the upcoming collection:

https://www.vogue.com/article/ambush-yoon-ahn-dior-homme-jewelry-designer-kim-jones


----------



## Prada Prince

Shoutout to my Canadian forum buddies with my Canadian tuxedo look while on vacay in Portofino... [emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Shoutout to my Canadian forum buddies with my Canadian tuxedo look while on vacay in Portofino... [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4026935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026936


Nice!

I actually don't own a denim jacket. Haven't found the right one yet. I'm not Canadian enough


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> I actually don't own a denim jacket. Haven't found the right one yet. I'm not Canadian enough



I got two last year, one in classic blue and another in coral pink!  I hadn’t owned one prior to that since I was in middle school or younger (read: eons ago).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I got two last year, one in classic blue and another in coral pink!  I hadn’t owned one prior to that since I was in middle school or younger (read: eons ago).


Wow coral pink?! This calls for a mod shot when you wear it out next time!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> I actually don't own a denim jacket. Haven't found the right one yet. I'm not Canadian enough



Gasp! Shocking AJ, just shocking!


----------



## Prada Prince

hightea_xx said:


> I got two last year, one in classic blue and another in coral pink!  I hadn’t owned one prior to that since I was in middle school or younger (read: eons ago).





averagejoe said:


> Wow coral pink?! This calls for a mod shot when you wear it out next time!



Seconded!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Dior Homme Roller bag...


----------



## qubed

I also just bought an Our Legacy pink one too. I guess they’re a thing now. 



hightea_xx said:


> I got two last year, one in classic blue and another in coral pink!  I hadn’t owned one prior to that since I was in middle school or younger (read: eons ago).


----------



## hightea_xx

The jacket in question!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> The jacket in question!
> 
> View attachment 4032585


Nice! The colour makes me think of Spring!


----------



## averagejoe

J'adore Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the new Dior Homme campaign featuring Robert Pattinson, photographed by Karl Lagerfeld. I actually really like this campaign because it returns Dior Homme to its essential codes (slim modern tailoring, the dominance of the colour black, and sleek clean lines) before Kim Jones debuts his first collection in June.


----------



## BagFan5932

Y’all I did some damage.... again
Couldn’t get the Lady Dior out of my mind! Struggled between the studded or classic lambskin! I also tried on the My Lady Dior and fell in love with it! I ended up with the studded but feel like I will add the My Lady Dior in a few months.
My SA was so patient and helped me try on other bags as well that I normally wouldn’t consider.
I also added the Dior belt and love it!

Thank you @incoralblue for your help and advice as always!!


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> View attachment 4035788
> View attachment 4035790
> View attachment 4035791
> View attachment 4035792
> View attachment 4035794
> View attachment 4035795
> View attachment 4035800
> View attachment 4035788
> View attachment 4035790
> View attachment 4035791
> View attachment 4035792
> View attachment 4035794
> View attachment 4035795
> View attachment 4035788
> View attachment 4035790
> View attachment 4035791
> View attachment 4035792
> View attachment 4035794
> View attachment 4035795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y’all I did some damage.... again
> Couldn’t get the Lady Dior out of my mind! Struggled between the studded or classic lambskin! I also tried on the My Lady Dior and fell in love with it! I ended up with the studded but feel like I will add the My Lady Dior in a few months.
> My SA was so patient and helped me try on other bags as well that I normally wouldn’t consider.
> I also added the Dior belt and love it!
> 
> Thank you @incoralblue for your help and advice as always!!



I love them all!!! [emoji173]️ Wonderful choices
On to your next Dior! Kidding [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> View attachment 4035788
> View attachment 4035790
> View attachment 4035791
> View attachment 4035792
> View attachment 4035794
> View attachment 4035795
> View attachment 4035800
> View attachment 4035788
> View attachment 4035790
> View attachment 4035791
> View attachment 4035792
> View attachment 4035794
> View attachment 4035795
> View attachment 4035788
> View attachment 4035790
> View attachment 4035791
> View attachment 4035792
> View attachment 4035794
> View attachment 4035795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y’all I did some damage.... again
> Couldn’t get the Lady Dior out of my mind! Struggled between the studded or classic lambskin! I also tried on the My Lady Dior and fell in love with it! I ended up with the studded but feel like I will add the My Lady Dior in a few months.
> My SA was so patient and helped me try on other bags as well that I normally wouldn’t consider.
> I also added the Dior belt and love it!
> 
> Thank you @incoralblue for your help and advice as always!!


You went with the studded LD? Good choice! Great rocker vibe with incredible ease of use.


----------



## BagFan5932

My purchases from the past three weeks
Obsessed doesn’t even begin to describe it


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> My purchases from the past three weeks
> Obsessed doesn’t even begin to describe it


J'ADIOR!!! Gosh you're making me want that belt. 

You can actually use the detachable cross-body strap of the Lady Dior on your Dior Addict. It will look so cool!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> J'ADIOR!!! Gosh you're making me want that belt.
> 
> You can actually use the detachable cross-body strap of the Lady Dior on your Dior Addict. It will look so cool!



Thank you! I love it! 

I got a size 85 in the belt and it fits comfortably on the second to last hole on the belt. I’m usually a size 31/32 in the waist for reference.


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Thank you! I love it!
> 
> I got a size 85 in the belt and it fits comfortably on the second to last hole on the belt. I’m usually a size 31/32 in the waist for reference.


Rocker chic!!! I love it!

Thanks for the belt sizing. If I get it, then it will be this size to allow for low rise jeans. If I get 80, it fits perfectly but sometimes it is too small for low rise fits.


----------



## averagejoe

Some pieces from the gold capsule collection for Dior Homme coming to stores soon.

It's kind of strange that Alessandro Michele chose a bee, which was already a symbol at Dior Homme. Now when Dior Homme tries to change the bee to a gold colour, it looks like it's trying to copy Gucci even though it's not. I have a gold bee emblem skinny tie from Hedi's years at Dior Homme, so it's not like gold (and gold bees) is used for the first time at Dior Homme.


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> Here is the new Dior Homme campaign featuring Robert Pattinson, photographed by Karl Lagerfeld. I actually really like this campaign because it returns Dior Homme to its essential codes (slim modern tailoring, the dominance of the colour black, and sleek clean lines) before Kim Jones debuts his first collection in June.


I want those sunglasses in the last pic SO BAD. Unfortunately doesn't look like I could convert them to prescription sunglasses.


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> I want those sunglasses in the last pic SO BAD. Unfortunately doesn't look like I could convert them to prescription sunglasses.


Yeah same here. So many nice sunglasses don't work for me because I need to convert the lenses to prescription lenses.


----------



## Prada Prince

So when the Gold Capsule collection dropped, I knew I had to get a piece of the action! 

I managed to get the online customer service team to reserve one of the pieces for me in the New Bond Street flagship, and I trundled on down with my Laddie Dior after lunch with my friend to go try it on. 







I stopped for a matcha frappe. What, it was hot that day... 







One of the S.As couldn’t find it until she found the actual S.A. who had hidden it away to make sure no one sold it accidentally. 










I knew I had to get it! It matched my Roller bag! 




Leaving the store, a very happy camper! [emoji16]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> So when the Gold Capsule collection dropped, I knew I had to get a piece of the action!
> 
> I managed to get the online customer service team to reserve one of the pieces for me in the New Bond Street flagship, and I trundled on down with my Laddie Dior after lunch with my friend to go try it on.
> 
> View attachment 4044287
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044288
> 
> 
> I stopped for a matcha frappe. What, it was hot that day...
> 
> View attachment 4044289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044290
> 
> 
> One of the S.As couldn’t find it until she found the actual S.A. who had hidden it away to make sure no one sold it accidentally.
> 
> View attachment 4044291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044293
> 
> 
> I knew I had to get it! It matched my Roller bag!
> 
> View attachment 4044295
> 
> 
> Leaving the store, a very happy camper! [emoji16]


I love your new sweater! Are the words on the sweater in a sparkly gold embroidery, or a satiny beige thread embroidery?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I love your new sweater! Are the words on the sweater in a sparkly gold embroidery, or a satiny beige thread embroidery?



Neither, it’s more of a rose gold screen print. Not embroidered unfortunately.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Neither, it’s more of a rose gold screen print. Not embroidered unfortunately.


It still looks great!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> It still looks great!



Thank you! I love the atelier print. The SA was so sweet. He knew I wanted the satin ribbon scarf but it was sold out, so he made sure the paper bag had a little ribbon that was from a similar cut. I’m keeping that so that I can accessorise my Diorama and Roller bag with it.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! I love the atelier print. The SA was so sweet. He knew I wanted the satin ribbon scarf but it was sold out, so he made sure the paper bag had a little ribbon that was from a similar cut. I’m keeping that so that I can accessorise my Diorama and Roller bag with it.


Good idea! Such a shame that they didn't produce more of that scarf. I would've liked one too but the only Dior Homme we have here is whatever Saks chooses to carry so I doubt they ordered the scarf (they only seem to have RTW and shoes).


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Good idea! Such a shame that they didn't produce more of that scarf. I would've liked one too but the only Dior Homme we have here is whatever Saks chooses to carry so I doubt they ordered the scarf (they only seem to have RTW and shoes).



Even though we have one of the biggest Dior Homme stores in Europe, we also only get very limited pieces. They seem to produce very little of everything especially from the runway collections...


----------



## averagejoe

Wow the BMX bike comes in gold as well!


----------



## Prada Prince

Sunday sauntering with my Diorama...


----------



## Prada Prince

Afternoon tea at The Wolseley with my Laddie Dior...


----------



## BagFan5932

Running around the other day with my Medium black studded Lady Dior, indigo Dior belt, and studded Dior sunglasses.

I love having a Lady Dior bag back in my life!!


----------



## BagFan5932

Today I’m running around with my black Dioraddict, indigo Dior belt, and studded Dior sunglasses


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Running around the other day with my Medium black studded Lady Dior, indigo Dior belt, and studded Dior sunglasses.
> 
> I love having a Lady Dior bag back in my life!!





BagFan5932 said:


> Today I’m running around with my black Dioraddict, indigo Dior belt, and studded Dior sunglasses


The studded bags are AMAZING! And that belt


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Running around the other day with my Medium black studded Lady Dior, indigo Dior belt, and studded Dior sunglasses.
> 
> I love having a Lady Dior bag back in my life!!





BagFan5932 said:


> Today I’m running around with my black Dioraddict, indigo Dior belt, and studded Dior sunglasses



Loving this look on you - and both bags look wonderful. Vacation suits you well [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## J.T.

BagFan5932 said:


> Today I’m running around with my black Dioraddict, indigo Dior belt, and studded Dior sunglasses



This is so good! [emoji1305] love the Dioraddict on you.


----------



## averagejoe

Wore my Dior Homme Bee tie, Dior Homme CD belt, and Dior VIII watch last night:


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Wore my Dior Homme Bee tie, Dior Homme CD belt, and Dior VIII watch last night:
> View attachment 4065832



Looking sharp as always! Can’t take my eyes off those shoes! Awesome outfit!


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Looking sharp as always! Can’t take my eyes off those shoes! Awesome outfit!


Thank you very much! I adore these shoes! I first saw them in the Saks catalog last year and knew I had to have them.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! I adore these shoes! I first saw them in the Saks catalog last year and knew I had to have them.



Such a cool ombré effect


----------



## perthhermes

My recent Dior Homme acquisition from their Spring Summer 2018 collection.  Their pieces are stunning and on fleek!

Just ordered my Spring Summer 2019 collection (unfortunately I am not allowed to show their collection) - to be released in 3 months.  


Now waiting for my Fall Winter 2018 collection to arrive in 2 weeks!! Cant wait!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Their Jewel collection is lit af, but their price tag is cray cray - minimum for the collection is a tshirt over 10K Euro! yup cheapest piece is over 10K euro!


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> My recent Dior Homme acquisition from their Spring Summer 2018 collection.  Their pieces are stunning and on fleek!
> 
> Just ordered my Spring Summer 2019 collection (unfortunately I am not allowed to show their collection) - to be released in 3 months.
> 
> 
> Now waiting for my Fall Winter 2018 collection to arrive in 2 weeks!! Cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066878
> View attachment 4066879
> View attachment 4066880
> View attachment 4066881
> 
> 
> Their Jewel collection is lit af, but their price tag is cray cray - minimum for the collection is a tshirt over 10K Euro! yup cheapest piece is over 10K euro!


Oh my! I love the dress shirt (and the jacket)!

What is the Jewel collection? Was it shown on the runway?


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! I love the dress shirt (and the jacket)!
> 
> What is the Jewel collection? Was it shown on the runway?



EDIT - I think its a capsule collection
Only 5 items ( 4 x rtw and 1 x shoes) - not sure abt leather goods in this collection.
However, just rereading the message it sounds like its part of the Runway collection (but extremely exclusive).

The stuff looks pretty normal in design ; its just with their jewel detailing.

The SM said no orders from any store for the item in the Asia Pacific Region as yet. Looks great, but (1) its soo exie i dont think it would sell much (2) its very impractical for wear - if it catches on anything, a lot of the jewel detailing will fall off


----------



## Prada Prince

An afternoon at Dior New Bond Street...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> An afternoon at Dior New Bond Street...
> 
> View attachment 4071692


Happy Birthday! Did you get anything during this visit?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Happy Birthday! Did you get anything during this visit?



Thank you! No, I was processing an exchange, and now have store credit.


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> An afternoon at Dior New Bond Street...
> 
> View attachment 4071692



Happy Bday!


----------



## hightea_xx

Saw this beauty last year around Christmas...  so glad to have been able to get it so many months later!  Wish they had it in the medium size but I have been living for small bags lately so I think this fits the bill!


----------



## Prada Prince

Indulged in some retail therapy and moseyed around Harrods and Sloane Street yesterday... 







Could also see that preparations for the Chelsea Flower Show were underway with many storefronts getting their floral action on...


----------



## hightea_xx

Model shot!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my new arm candy to break my fast...


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> Model shot!
> 
> View attachment 4074528



Very nice! I want an addict flap too [emoji24]


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my new arm candy to break my fast...
> 
> View attachment 4074634



Love this stack! Are these spring 2018 or the new Fall?


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Love this stack! Are these spring 2018 or the new Fall?



Thank you! 

The first and third ones are from the new Fall collection.


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The first and third ones are from the new Fall collection.



Oooh those are my favorites (as they are the colors I wear). They look great! I’ll have to get those next.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Oooh those are my favorites (as they are the colors I wear). They look great! I’ll have to get those next.



Yeah they’re great. They come in two combinations. Burgundy and oblique (mine) and navy and oblique.


----------



## Prada Prince

After numerous exasperatingly tedious phone calls, I’ve finally gotten the Dior Atelier Gold Capsule sweatshirt in the right size! Ironically, the packaging from the Dior website is a lot nicer compared to the boutique’s packaging, at least in relation to clothing.

Can’t wait to finally wear this out...


----------



## hightea_xx

Some more bag porn...  so in love with this beauty!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with my Dior Homme Roller bag...


----------



## perthhermes

They know I love my orange! New Dior orange Travel bag! Plus gifts!


----------



## perthhermes

Modelling shot by Dior Homme SM.


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> Modelling shot by Dior Homme SM.


Wow! It looks great! The leather looks amazing, as does the colour!!!


----------



## J.T.

perthhermes said:


> Modelling shot by Dior Homme SM.



Looks GreAt! [emoji1305] love orange!!!


----------



## princeali189

My first foray into Dior. So classic, so French. It’s much more muted than my LV and Chanel SLGs. I can say I’ve been bitten by the Dior bug


----------



## averagejoe

princeali189 said:


> View attachment 4086661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first foray into Dior. So classic, so French. It’s much more muted than my LV and Chanel SLGs. I can say I’ve been bitten by the Dior bug


Very nice! I like the supple grained calfskin that Dior Homme uses.


----------



## BagFan5932

Hello! I went to Dior today! I tried on the DiorDirection bag as well as the Jadior bag (again!) I went in with the intention of waving with the Diordirection but did not. I don’t know what made me change my mind. I love the front and the change I think the width was a little too wide for me? I’m not sure! But anyway I will wait until the saddle bags come to make a decision on my next bag! I also got on the list for a booktote so fingers crossed those come in soon! Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Prada Prince

Added a new piece to my Dior stack... J’adior Dior!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Hello! I went to Dior today! I tried on the DiorDirection bag as well as the Jadior bag (again!) I went in with the intention of waving with the Diordirection but did not. I don’t know what made me change my mind. I love the front and the change I think the width was a little too wide for me? I’m not sure! But anyway I will wait until the saddle bags come to make a decision on my next bag! I also got on the list for a booktote so fingers crossed those come in soon! Enjoy the pictures!


Wow the chain on the DiorDirection looks so chunky. I wonder if that is another reason. 

Great mod shots!


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> Wow the chain on the DiorDirection looks so chunky. I wonder if that is another reason.
> 
> Great mod shots!



I loved the chain and it was surprisingly light! I feel like the chain on my Dioraddict is heavier. Although the chain did not appear hollow like the Diorama chain.

I so wanted to take this bag home!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> I loved the chain and it was surprisingly light! I feel like the chain on my Dioraddict is heavier. Although the chain did not appear hollow like the Diorama chain.
> 
> I so wanted to take this bag home!


Did you see the Dior21st? That may be a good option too.


----------



## averagejoe

Highsnobiety has done some editorial photos of how to wear the latest Dior Homme collection:
https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/dior-homme-accessories/


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Laddie Dior for dinner...


----------



## mk1997

I recently got this button-up shirt. The fit is amazing!


----------



## hightea_xx

Swapped out the chain strap on my addict with my studded strap from my lady for a more casual look!


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> I recently got this button-up shirt. The fit is amazing!


I want that shirt!!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Swapped out the chain strap on my addict with my studded strap from my lady for a more casual look!
> 
> View attachment 4094860


Looks like the strap was made for this bag!


----------



## zephyrzeq

hightea_xx said:


> Swapped out the chain strap on my addict with my studded strap from my lady for a more casual look!
> 
> View attachment 4094860


Hiii. Love the look. May i know d name of the bag pls? TIA!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Walkies with my Diorama...


----------



## averagejoe

zephyrzeq said:


> Hiii. Love the look. May i know d name of the bag pls? TIA!!


This is the DiorAddict bag in canyon grained lambskin.


----------



## hightea_xx

More casual weekend lewks


----------



## princeali189

Does anyone have information about this bag? I asked the associates at the South coast Plaza store but they didn't have to seem an idea of when it would come out or how much it would be. I am going to Vegas this week and I might need to win enough money for this bad boy


----------



## averagejoe

princeali189 said:


> Does anyone have information about this bag? I asked the associates at the South coast Plaza store but they didn't have to seem an idea of when it would come out or how much it would be. I am going to Vegas this week and I might need to win enough money for this bad boy


I'm not sure about this particular piece but the collection has been released. Some pieces may still be arriving though, as brands often stagger their releases to allow their shelves to have new merchandise throughout the season.


----------



## Ramai

averagejoe said:


> Wow the chain on the DiorDirection looks so chunky. I wonder if that is another reason.
> 
> Great mod shots!


Tried it on. Lovely bag but found the chains chunky and heavy. This makes the bag heavy and this is even without anything inside. Also makes them difficult to stay on your shoulder. I tried it with a Lady Dior strap and much lighter. It's a shame. Really wish MGC will come up with more DAINTY designs soon.


----------



## hightea_xx

The Dior Saddle, reinterpreted as a bum bag for the boys!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I want it all. I love this collection!


----------



## mk1997

Wow, I need this bag! 

Credits: http://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-menswear/dior-homme/collection


----------



## hightea_xx

Desert boots with sneaker heels??  Yes please!!!  Love this collection so happy that Kim Jones is with Dior!


----------



## averagejoe

I've never seen a Dior Homme collection where I saw SO MANY things that I wanted. Congratulations to Kim Jones! His collection blew me away. 

I want a Saddle clutch, clip-on pouch,  and backpack. I want the CD metal necklace. I want the Dior logo print sheer shirt. And I want them really badly!


----------



## averagejoe

Video of the collection:


----------



## averagejoe

Credit must also be given to Yoon for all of the fabulous jewelry. What a strong creative team.


----------



## averagejoe

The belt buckles are by Matthew Williams of Alyx, which is another collaboration of talents.


----------



## Prada Prince

Just effin’ phenomenal!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Just effin’ phenomenal!!!


I know, right?! I usually don't get this type of response with a creative director's first collection for a brand. Usually it requires some warming up to. Not in this case.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I know, right?! I usually don't get this type of response with a creative director's first collection for a brand. Usually it requires some warming up to. Not in this case.



I think for me, after being alienated for years with Dior Homme, seeing a completely fresh new look, and one that also complements and pays homage to the womenswear aesthetics of Dior, rather than what I felt was a limiting blinkered look at just the tailoring lines and luxe sportswear, it’s as if the light has finally shone down on Dior Homme, as an actual label for me to covet. 

Those wickered cannage bags, the saddle accessories, the chain necklaces, be still my covetous heart!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I think for me, after being alienated for years with Dior Homme, seeing a completely fresh new look, and one that also complements and pays homage to the womenswear aesthetics of Dior, rather than what I felt was a limiting blinkered look at just the tailoring lines and luxe sportswear, it’s as if the light has finally shone down on Dior Homme, as an actual label for me to covet.
> 
> Those wickered cannage bags, the saddle accessories, the chain necklaces, be still my covetous heart!


Exactly! The two brands seemed so separate and unrelated.

By the way, the press notes for the show were titled "DIOR", not "DIOR HOMME". I think they are further unifying the brands.

Now if only they can come up with a Monsieur Dior bag to compliment the Lady Dior...like something similar in style but more masculine. It would be heaven!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Exactly! The two brands seemed so separate and unrelated.
> 
> By the way, the press notes for the show were titled "DIOR", not "DIOR HOMME". I think they are further unifying the brands.
> 
> Now if only they can come up with a Monsieur Dior bag to compliment the Lady Dior...like something similar in style but more masculine. It would be heaven!



Yaas! It really did feel like two completely separate labels. If there wasn’t the Dior label attached to it, you’d be hard pressed to identify what house the collections were aligned to. 

Especially after the clusterf#%^ that was Virgil’s debut for Vuitton, I’m so happy to see a truly lustworthy collection.


----------



## hightea_xx

So many covetable pieces....  the accessories are out of this world, I’m so glad that Yoon is part of the house as well!  It’s definitely the fresh take that we needed on the men’s side.
















I feel like the aesthetic is definitely more connected to MGC’s vision of Dior, more relaxed and versatile (dressed up or down), but the details continue to scream luxury and savior-faire...  I foresee women coming to the men’s side to shop some of these items!


----------



## incoralblue

I love this collection as well. Kim really lightened Dior - the collection felt weightless while still making an impact. And that he really respected the codes of Dior - the floral motif, bee, and cannage. 

I will definitely be shopping for the jewelry - the necklace, bracelets, rings, I love them all. 

It will also be interesting if Dior will limit Dior Homme’s wholesale presence and if this collection will still be available to purchase through retailers online.


----------



## silvester

hightea_xx said:


> So many covetable pieces....  the accessories are out of this world, I’m so glad that Yoon is part of the house as well!  It’s definitely the fresh take that we needed on the men’s side.
> 
> View attachment 4110353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110362
> 
> 
> I feel like the aesthetic is definitely more connected to MGC’s vision of Dior, more relaxed and versatile (dressed up or down), but the details continue to scream luxury and savior-faire...  I foresee women coming to the men’s side to shop some of these items!


I want that bee keycharm! So cute! I honestly want everything in this collection and that's not an exaggeration. Those backpacks! The feather embroidery encased in plastic jackets is so cool and I'd just have it as an art piece. The cannage print embroidered t-shirts!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just a question, what is KAWS? Is that another brand?


----------



## silvester

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just a question, what is KAWS? Is that another brand?


Kaws is the artist Brian Donnelly. He makes sculptures and other items in cartoonish styles.


----------



## silvester

Dior Homme is now Dior Men according to Tim Blanks


----------



## Yoshi1296

silvester said:


> Kaws is the artist Brian Donnelly. He makes sculptures and other items in cartoonish styles.


ohh okay thanks for the help!!


----------



## fabuleux

WOW. I haven't been interested in anything in Dior forever: my last purchase was a pair of awesome shoes about... 15 years ago! But this show was spectacular and the bags were AWESOME. I am really impressed and this is a clear testament to Kim Jones' talent. So much better than the Virgil show at Louis Vuitton (which was a huge bust in my opinion).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> So many covetable pieces....  the accessories are out of this world, I’m so glad that Yoon is part of the house as well!  It’s definitely the fresh take that we needed on the men’s side.
> 
> View attachment 4110353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110362
> 
> 
> I feel like the aesthetic is definitely more connected to MGC’s vision of Dior, more relaxed and versatile (dressed up or down), but the details continue to scream luxury and savior-faire...  I foresee women coming to the men’s side to shop some of these items!


Wow so many covetable pieces indeed. Those key rings and charms are so fun!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> It will also be interesting if Dior will limit Dior Homme’s wholesale presence and if this collection will still be available to purchase through retailers online.
> 
> View attachment 4110474


I wonder as well. It may be a slow phasing out, although I thought the same would happen to Gucci under Alessandro MIchele but the opposite seems to have happened. Retailers increased their Gucci selection drastically, and more retailers started carrying them. I think it would have been a good time for Gucci to restrict wholesale, given that the increased sales at boutiques could negate the decrease in wholesale orders, but I don't really understand Kering management of luxury brands.


----------



## allanrvj

Hi guys.

I just want to drop by and say I'm obsessed with this backpack:



The leather, the color, the contrast stitching, the buckles, that cute saddle pocket. As Cardi B would say: it's so bute!

Thanks for letting me share my obsession. lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

I want this charm so bad!!


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m going to be homeless at the rate I’m going adding more things to my wishlist!!! 

I really hope Dior Men will be better and more consistently stocked compared to Dior Homme though. Being limited edition is one thing, but being unable to purchase anything when the season drops due to everything selling out on the first day is just aggravating on the nerves...


----------



## silvester

allanrvj said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I just want to drop by and say I'm obsessed with this backpack:
> View attachment 4111148
> View attachment 4111149
> 
> The leather, the color, the contrast stitching, the buckles, that cute saddle pocket. As Cardi B would say: it's so bute!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my obsession. lol


SAME OBSESSION.
The saddle flap on the saddle flap is the cutest thing ever!
I'd sell a kidney to get it


----------



## averagejoe

There is a Saddle hat as well!





I love the Bee charm!


----------



## hightea_xx

Inspired by the return of the bum bag in the last few years, so I dug it my first!!! Dior bag (technically an SLG I guess)!  Its been yeeeears since I’ve had this but I love how styles come back.


----------



## averagejoe

More details:


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Inspired by the return of the bum bag in the last few years, so I dug it my first!!! Dior bag (technically an SLG I guess)!  Its been yeeeears since I’ve had this but I love how styles come back.
> 
> View attachment 4112042


Definitely brings back memories! They had a Diorissimo one that I wanted with the open-worked Dior logo.

Makes me want to wear my Street-Chic belt again. I couldn't part with that in all these years, and now is a good time to wear it.


----------



## averagejoe

A very interesting article from WWD:


> *PARIS* — At a time when leading luxury brands are courting a streetwear customer, Kim Jones is moving in the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> For his debut collection for Dior Homme, to be unveiled today at the barracks of the ********** Guard cavalry regiment in Paris, Jones has mined the Dior archives for inspiration related to the women’s couture heritage of the house, founded by Christian Dior in 1947.
> 
> “The only things I’ve looked at is women’s wear,” the British designer said during a preview at the Dior Homme atelier on Rue de Marignan, a stone’s throw from the company’s headquarters on Avenue Montaigne.
> 
> His version of a blank slate is the delicate pink that is a signature of the house. The shade appeared on some of the designer’s earliest creations, such as the Fête gown from 1948, and will feature in the show – though Jones played down the notion that it signals a celebration of male fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s the Dior pink, and I think it’s a nice thing. You go to L.A. and you see how kids dress in the street – they wear pink all the time. So it’s not that thing, ‘Oh it’s pink, I won’t wear it,’ anymore,” he explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior’s signature bee, redesigned by Kaws and embroidered at Maison Lemarié.  Sophie Carre
> 
> Another house signature is the bee, though Jones – who in his previous role as men’s wear designer for Louis Vuitton worked with artists such as Jake and Dinos Chapman – asked U.S artist KAWS to reimagine the emblem.
> 
> A 2005 haute couture collection by former Dior women’s wear designer John Galliano, celebrating the 100th anniversary of Dior’s birth, planted another seed. Jones decided to use thin strips of tulle, used to boost the underskirts of made-to-measure gowns, as outer seams on typically masculine items like trench coats.
> 
> In fact, he has fully embraced all manners of embellishment. The designer worked with specialty ateliers, including Maison Lemarié, on intricately embroidered pieces, such as the gossamer shirt with a toile de Jouy pattern, made of white feathers on tulle, that he teased on social media ahead of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feather embroidery inspired by Toile de Jouy.  Sophie Carre
> 
> The pattern is one that Dior used in his first store, one of many references to the house’s founder that have wound their way into the collection. “It’s about his personal life, it’s about his house, his dogs, his love of gardening and nature,” Jones explained.
> 
> That private sphere is vast, since Dior was as much of an esthete as a bohemian, with friends including poet Jean Cocteau, illustrator Christian Bérard and art dealer Jacques Bonjean, which whom he ran a gallery that represented leading artists such as Max Ernst and Salvador Dali.
> 
> From those associations, Jones has drawn not just painterly motifs, but also tougher elements such as weathered leather jackets, inspired by photos of Dior’s friends. “The artists he was hanging out with were a bit beatnik, but pre-beatnik,” said Jones.
> 
> Leather is one material not commonly associated with Dior Homme, which gained a reputation for razor-sharp tailoring under the stewardship of Hedi Slimane from 2000 to 2007, subsequently upheld by Kris Van Assche during his 11 years at the helm of the brand.
> 
> “I looked at all the areas where there was room for expansion,” said Jones, adding that he will also beef up the accessories assortment with new styles including a men’s version of the Saddle bag. “The shoes were doing really well, but we could do a lot more,” he explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones has also brought on Yoon Ahn, cofounder of the streetwear label Ambush, as the brand’s jewelry designer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jones working on his debut collection for Dior Homme.  Jackie Nickerson
> 
> One thing he’s definitely not interested in reprising is the skinny tailoring pioneered by Slimane, especially since his predecessor recently joined Céline, another brand within the LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton fold, and is due to launch a men’s wear collection for Céline that will bow this fall.
> 
> “Hedi, obviously, he’s in that league of his own,” said Jones. “We can’t look at Hedi’s archives because he’s going to be doing Hedi, so I can’t do Hedi and I don’t want to do Hedi. I respect him greatly, I don’t need to copy him.”
> 
> Neither will he be offering new takes on the hourglass silhouettes of recent seasons, inspired by Dior’s signature Bar jacket.
> 
> “I mean, it’s not really something that many men will wear, is it? Let’s be realistic,” Jones said. “What [Balenciaga creative director] Demna [Gvasalia] does, I think it’s exciting. I think here, it’s not right for what we do. Ours is about ease, relaxed comfort, chic, elegant and a stylish confidence.”
> 
> At Vuitton, Jones was credited for taking luxury in a more casual direction, most visibly through its collaboration last year with New York skatewear brand Supreme. Though the Dior collection will feature denim and plenty of sneakers, he seems keen to distance himself from the streetwear trend, despite the fact that he recently unveiled a soccer-inspired capsule collection for NikeLab.
> 
> “I can work with different people in different ways and I see things in different ways. When I had my own label, I worked for McQueen, I worked for Hugo Boss, I worked for Iceberg, I did projects with Comme des Garçons. I did all these different things and you just put a different head on,” he said.
> 
> “I don’t even like the word streetwear, and I don’t believe in it, because everyone wears clothes on the street. It’s like, how can you say that’s street and that’s not street, when it’s all on the same street? I think it’s a silly phrase. You know, it’s different price points. For me, that’s the thing that’s really important, but when you merge it, and create something that’s really desirable, people get really excited, and I think that’s the thing that’s interesting,” he added.
> 
> That’s not to say Jones isn’t rooting for friends like Virgil Abloh, the streetwear designer who succeeded him at the helm of Vuitton. He attended Abloh’s debut showon Thursday and also popped up in the front row of the Kent & Curwen and Edward Crutchley displays in London, among others.
> 
> “I’m friends with lots of designers, but there’s lots that wouldn’t even give the time of day to another designer,” he said. “There’s certain people that hold their cliques, but they don’t look relevant anymore, and I’m not naming names, but I think if you don’t know what’s going on in the world, there’s no point being a designer.”
> 
> After leaving Vuitton in January following a seven-year tenure, Jones fielded offers from rival brands, but ultimately decided to return to the LVMH fold due to his strong relationship with Bernard Arnault, the chairman and chief executive officer of the group, and Pietro Beccari, who took the helm of Dior in February.
> 
> “I live how I want to live, and they respect that and they let me get on with it and they trust me. I’m not saying anyone else wouldn’t have, but I just knew that they would let me do it because I proved myself to them at Vuitton,” he said, adding that he also remains on good terms with Louis Vuitton chairman and ceo Michael Burke.
> 
> Looking ahead, Jones hinted that he has only just started stretching the capacities of the Dior Homme atelier.
> 
> “Obviously, the craftsmanship here is second to none, but it’s very different to Vuitton. Vuitton is a manufacturing-based process. Here, it’s a couture-based process. You have that top-level customer, where you’re giving them things for different occasions. It’s not just a fancy piece; it can become a reality too,” he said.


http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...ear-dior-homme-debut-hedi-slimane-1202729919/


----------



## OneMoreDay

incoralblue said:


> I love this collection as well. Kim really lightened Dior - the collection felt weightless while still making an impact. And that he really respected the codes of Dior - the floral motif, bee, and cannage.
> 
> I will definitely be shopping for the jewelry - the necklace, bracelets, rings, I love them all.
> 
> It will also be interesting if Dior will limit Dior Homme’s wholesale presence and if this collection will still be available to purchase through retailers online.
> 
> View attachment 4110474


I need this choker in my life. Amazing collection!


----------



## allanrvj

As an Ariana Grande fan, I am SO loving the bees!  One bee charm, please!

Also very obsessed with the print of this... dress? Onesie?





I hope it comes in a shirt or something


----------



## averagejoe

More details (I want these logo shoes!)


----------



## averagejoe

caps:


----------



## averagejoe

The jewelry!


----------



## averagejoe

bags:


----------



## Yoshi1296

I like the font for Kim’s Dior logo better than Maria’s.


----------



## allanrvj

This print is soooo pretty!







And that oversized buckle adds to the charm. 

Must. Save. Money.


----------



## bell0279

This tote is EVERYTHING and I cannot wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> bags:



I love the saddle pouch. I still prefer MGCs saddle bag as you can add a strap to carry it crossbody.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> The jewelry!



I love the jewelry. I definitely want the necklace - love the look of a buttoned all the way up shirt and the necklace (and it will look amazing this winter with coats also). Definitely this collection will be more about purchasing jewelry for me. [emoji28]


----------



## Kitsune711

Omg, when can we expect these to come to the store?!  This is the first time in a long time I've wanted a bag from the mens selection.  I wonder how much they're going to cost.

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_2377-jpg.4111164/

https://www.dior.com/diormag/sites/..._grid/multiple_media/03_dhsummer2019_sacs.jpg


----------



## averagejoe

Kitsune711 said:


> Omg, when can we expect these to come to the store?!  This is the first time in a long time I've wanted a bag from the mens selection.  I wonder how much they're going to cost.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_2377-jpg.4111164/
> 
> https://www.dior.com/diormag/sites/..._grid/multiple_media/03_dhsummer2019_sacs.jpg


Yeah these two bags are AWESOME! Not sure when this collection will be released. It is a Fall-Winter collection so perhaps starting in September?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ugh I want so much but because I need to save up I’m only gonna get this little cutie!! I wonder how much it will be.


----------



## bell0279

averagejoe said:


> Yeah these two bags are AWESOME! Not sure when this collection will be released. It is a Fall-Winter collection so perhaps starting in September?



I contacted my SA yesterday and I believe this collection is the Summer 2019. So she mentioned that they won’t even get the product magazine for another 4-5 months.


----------



## Navadety

Try the wocs at Dior store today and still cannot make the decision. Actually, i love them all and plan to save up for them. But for the first dior piece, which one should I get first??


----------



## Navadety

And this


----------



## Navadety

And finally this


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saddle cap!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kim Jones on collaborations.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Openworked cannage bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I need this 'CD' ring.


----------



## averagejoe

bell0279 said:


> I contacted my SA yesterday and I believe this collection is the Summer 2019. So she mentioned that they won’t even get the product magazine for another 4-5 months.


Oops! I made a mistake. I mixed the menswear schedule up with the women's couture. You're right. This is Spring/Summer


----------



## averagejoe

Navadety said:


> Try the wocs at Dior store today and still cannot make the decision. Actually, i love them all and plan to save up for them. But for the first dior piece, which one should I get first??


The Diorama actually looks the best on you. I normally prefer the Lady Dior WOC (the last one you posted) but the studded Diorama looks better in this case.


----------



## averagejoe

OneMoreDay said:


> I need this 'CD' ring.



I really like how this phone case is similar to the J'ADIOR phone case by the Maria Grazia Chiuri team, with the hand-slot at the front. It makes sense to have the menswear and womenswear collections inspire each other.


----------



## perthhermes

Have you guys noticed that the Dior Homme instagram page has been deleted?


----------



## incoralblue

Navadety said:


> Try the wocs at Dior store today and still cannot make the decision. Actually, i love them all and plan to save up for them. But for the first dior piece, which one should I get first??



I agree with AJ. I love this one on you the most, with the studded addict being a very close 2nd.


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> Have you guys noticed that the Dior Homme instagram page has been deleted?


Oh! Years of Dior Homme down the drain!


----------



## hightea_xx

perthhermes said:


> Have you guys noticed that the Dior Homme instagram page has been deleted?







averagejoe said:


> Oh! Years of Dior Homme down the drain!



They are rebranding from Dior Homme to Dior Men(s)!


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> They are rebranding from Dior Homme to Dior Men(s)!



Which is a bit of a head-scratcher...Homme is man/men...unless they are dropping it all together and just go by Dior. After all, LV doesn’t distinguish Men vs Women, though Dior and Dior umm Men do (did) function as different brands.


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> Which is a bit of a head-scratcher...Homme is man/men...unless they are dropping it all together and just go by Dior. After all, LV doesn’t distinguish Men vs Women, though Dior and Dior umm Men do (did) function as different brands.



I think the idea is that they will do as other brands and merge them into just ‘Dior’...  the common themes between the Kim’s debut collection shows that he is trying to create a stronger connection between the two sides of the fashion division...  the saddle bag, the use of similar designs seen in the latest cruise collection, the tailoring and craftsmanship that brings couture to men’s wear...  in exciting to see what else is in store!


----------



## J.T.

incoralblue said:


> I agree with AJ. I love this one on you the most, with the studded addict being a very close 2nd.



Agree with these guys! All great choices but I also think the diorama looks best in you. for me is the most timeless of the lot, but in the end you should go for the one
that sings to YOU


----------



## averagejoe

Some backstage photos from WWD:


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> Some backstage photos from WWD:


Oh, boy.


----------



## binkone

Big fan of Kim Jones here... and I am forsaking LV and this weird Abloh touch and focusing on Dior.

I do wish he had more functional satchels and pocket messengers as that is what I use regularly. If only the small backpack in this series had a cross body strap... That be perfect for me!


----------



## averagejoe

The construction of the garments for the BFF stuffed toy is extraordinary!


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> The construction of the garments for the BFF stuffed toy is extraordinary!



Wow that is pretty cool! Are they gonna sell these stuffed toys too?


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> The construction of the garments for the BFF stuffed toy is extraordinary!


omg how cute!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow that is pretty cool! Are they gonna sell these stuffed toys too?


Maybe. Not all pieces will make it to production, though.


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## lebleuduprintemps

Hi guys, does anyone in here wear earrings?
What do you think is the better pair






This is the Fall 2018 earrings, I absolutely adore this, the original bee motif (not really a fan of the new KAWS make-over bee) and the subtle CD





This is the new version by Kim Jones, looks really cool on the model cause he's gorgeous but I think it would be quite big and in-your-face in real life


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## averagejoe

lebleuduprintemps said:


> Hi guys, does anyone in here wear earrings?
> What do you think is the better pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Fall 2018 earrings, I absolutely adore this, the original bee motif (not really a fan of the new KAWS make-over bee) and the subtle CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new version by Kim Jones, looks really cool on the model cause he's gorgeous but I think it would be quite big and in-your-face in real life


I like the new CD earrings. They look more graphic because of the lacquer.


----------



## allanrvj

lebleuduprintemps said:


> Hi guys, does anyone in here wear earrings?
> What do you think is the better pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Fall 2018 earrings, I absolutely adore this, the original bee motif (not really a fan of the new KAWS make-over bee) and the subtle CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new version by Kim Jones, looks really cool on the model cause he's gorgeous but I think it would be quite big and in-your-face in real life


I like the CD too, just because I can see it worn on that hot model. Do you have any pic of that other earring being worn? Also, the one worn by the model has some black material inside the C and D, no?

I don’t wear earrings, btw.


----------



## allanrvj

More pics from GQ Thailand’s IG account


----------



## binkone

Picked up my first Dior bag - the Christian Dior Atelier roller pouch... I was late to the party but glad I still managed to get the black one before it’s all gone!


----------



## binkone

Btw, did anyone here attend the Dior Homme fashion show and saw the new SS19 bags first hand? I would like to check on the details on one of the bags.


----------



## Prada Prince

Preppy summer day with my “Laddie” Dior...


----------



## averagejoe

For the ultimate Dior fan who owns a dog...a Christian Dior Atelier dog leash!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> For the ultimate Dior fan who owns a dog...a Christian Dior Atelier dog leash!


If they made cat collars, I would so get one for Azzedine!


----------



## Liberté

I really like the SS 19 collection, the leather goods so far seem amazing and something something brand new for dior man or homme or whatever it'll be. I love the look of the cannage bags, but I'm afraid I wouldn't actually use it a lot if I got one, I can't think of where I would use one except maybe for shopping for quinoa... I'm wondering if they're really targeting women, even if they're featured on a men's show? def eyeing the backpacks though. I think this is better than his work at LV in recent years...


----------



## BagFan5932

Went to Soho Farmhouse last week and was enjoying some time by the fire with my Dioraddict and a glass of wine!


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Went to Soho Farmhouse last week and was enjoying some time by the fire with my Dioraddict and a glass of wine!



[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Christofle

Is anyone here familiar with the quality of the men’s blazers? 

My birthday is coming up and I’ve been eying this one https://m.dior.com/couture/en_int/m...r-atelier-lining-red-wool-and-mohair-35-67061 .

I’m also considering some options from Isaia and Cuccinelli.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Is anyone here familiar with the quality of the men’s blazers?
> 
> My birthday is coming up and I’ve been eying this one https://m.dior.com/couture/en_int/m...r-atelier-lining-red-wool-and-mohair-35-67061 .
> 
> I’m also considering some options from Isaia and Cuccinelli.


I don't own any Dior Homme blazers, but I think that if you are going to go for one that will last you for years, then get a Cuccinelli. Those are canvased inside and can be altered for a perfect fit. I've seen them with the sleeve buttons unattached so that the sleeves can be customized easily.

The Dior Homme looks like it fits exceptionally well, and has a very unique cut, but Dior is more of a fashion company so for a suit, I would go with a classic suiting brand.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I don't own any Dior Homme blazers, but I think that if you are going to go for one that will last you for years, then get a Cuccinelli. Those are canvased inside and can be altered for a perfect fit. I've seen them with the sleeve buttons unattached so that the sleeves can be customized easily.
> 
> The Dior Homme looks like it fits exceptionally well, and has a very unique cut, but Dior is more of a fashion company so for a suit, I would go with a classic suiting brand.



I wish there was a Dior Homme retailer closer to home to test the fit and construction rather than having to do a charge send. 

To be honest this post is because I recently ordered a Cuccinelli blazer from Saks and was perplexed by its build quality upon inspecting it today. There was zero hand finishing versus a comparably priced Isaia. But the fabric was simply dreamy (80% alpaca) but the construction of the jacket seemed to be on the level of a Samuelson, which is crazy considering the price.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> I wish there was a Dior Homme retailer closer to home to test the fit and construction rather than having to do a charge send.
> 
> To be honest this post is because I recently ordered a Cuccinelli blazer from Saks and was perplexed by its build quality upon inspecting it today. There was zero hand finishing versus a comparably priced Isaia. But the fabric was simply dreamy (80% alpaca) but the construction of the jacket seemed to be on the level of a Samuelson, which is crazy considering the price.


Yikes! That's terrible, considering its price. Did you see if it was at least fully canvased inside as opposed to half-canvas or fused?


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Yikes! That's terrible, considering its price. Did you see if it was at least fully canvased inside as opposed to half-canvas or fused?



Half canvas but Cuccinelli is known for its deconstructed look which is the same way Brioni and many others make similar blazers.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Half canvas but Cuccinelli is known for its deconstructed look which is the same way Brioni and many others make similar blazers.


Good to know. Dior should be as well. Their "savoir faire" videos show canvas inside their jackets.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Good to know. Dior should be as well. Their "savoir faire" videos show canvas inside their jackets.



Sometimes I feel like the canvas vs fused is overblown in importance because I have a fused Gucci jacket from five years ago and it doesnt seem to be fairing any better or worse than my fully canvassed pal zilery or half canvas Burberry prorsums.


----------



## aykc

Picked up this Atelier cardholder yesterday


----------



## Liberté

Christofle said:


> Sometimes I feel like the canvas vs fused is overblown in importance because I have a fused Gucci jacket from five years ago and it doesnt seem to be fairing any better or worse than my fully canvassed pal zilery or half canvas Burberry prorsums.


I think the possibility of having it tailored is more important or if your body shape allows you to buy something that fits perfectly off the rack (lucky you if that's the case)... How long it'll last doesn't mainly depend on the brand, but rather the materials, construction and how/how often you use it.


----------



## averagejoe

aykc said:


> View attachment 4141594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this Atelier cardholder yesterday


Nice cardholder!


----------



## aykc

averagejoe said:


> Nice cardholder!


Thank you averagejoe.


----------



## Prada Prince

Saddle up!


----------



## Navadety

Me and the new J'adior earring


----------



## Navadety

Forgot the pic


----------



## roubass

ONG when is the Kaws x Dior collection releasing?! Also anyone selling the bee charm which was a gift on the fashion show?! Need it too badly.


----------



## incoralblue

Navadety said:


> Forgot the pic



Love it. It looks great on you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Navadety said:


> Forgot the pic


Wow! Nice earring! Are you wearing the other side as well or just on one side?


----------



## averagejoe

Wearing my Gaucho and Chiffre Rouge D01 watch:


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Homme autumn-winter 2018-2019 campaign:


----------



## Navadety

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Nice earring! Are you wearing the other side as well or just on one side?


I normally wear in pairs. Love how they contrast.
The new ones from dior homme are so cool as well.


----------



## allanrvj

Navadety said:


> Forgot the pic


Looks great on you! Also, your clutch is gorgeous. What is it?


----------



## Navadety

allanrvj said:


> Looks great on you! Also, your clutch is gorgeous. What is it?


Thanks, mine is Prada men clutch


----------



## allanrvj

Navadety said:


> Thanks, mine is Prada men clutch


Thanks. It's lovely.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with the Laddie...


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally took my Dior Homme sweatshirt out for a spin for Sunday brunch... 

#dudesindior [emoji12]


----------



## deluxedaily

Hi Guys!
I am looking to finally add a Dior bag to my collection.
I've always love the history of Dior and I would love to contribute to the legacy of Dior.

Can anymore recommend any good men's bags?
My bag style is generally cross body and shoulder bags with a few totes thrown in and bags with multi-purpose.
I have bags that are cross body that can convert to a clutch.

Currently considering the Dior Roller bag in the orange. I am in love with the orange. But I am open to the navy as well.
You think orange is just a trend seasonal color and should opt for a classic color?

I also don't mind the Rider mini bag.
I've always liked the styling of mini backpacks as I don't own any backpacks and I have the Louis Vuitton Palm Springs Mini Backpack on my "Maybe Wishlist."
I know the Rider mini bag is worn as a cross body but you think with two straps, it could be used as an actual backpack?

Or should I wait for the new Kim Jones collection?
If they have a saddle bag cross body, I'm all over it. A classic and iconic shape meets modernity and masculinity. 

I appreciate all your feedback and suggestions.

Cheers!


----------



## averagejoe

deluxedaily said:


> Hi Guys!
> I am looking to finally add a Dior bag to my collection.
> I've always love the history of Dior and I would love to contribute to the legacy of Dior.
> 
> Can anymore recommend any good men's bags?
> My bag style is generally cross body and shoulder bags with a few totes thrown in and bags with multi-purpose.
> I have bags that are cross body that can convert to a clutch.
> 
> Currently considering the Dior Roller bag in the orange. I am in love with the orange. But I am open to the navy as well.
> You think orange is just a trend seasonal color and should opt for a classic color?
> 
> I also don't mind the Rider mini bag.
> I've always liked the styling of mini backpacks as I don't own any backpacks and I have the Louis Vuitton Palm Springs Mini Backpack on my "Maybe Wishlist."
> I know the Rider mini bag is worn as a cross body but you think with two straps, it could be used as an actual backpack?
> 
> Or should I wait for the new Kim Jones collection?
> If they have a saddle bag cross body, I'm all over it. A classic and iconic shape meets modernity and masculinity.
> 
> I appreciate all your feedback and suggestions.
> 
> Cheers!


I suggest waiting for the Kim Jones collection. You should get in touch with an SA and try to pre-order the piece that you like, because I have a feeling that you may end up on a long waitlist if you don't pre-order.


----------



## deluxedaily

averagejoe said:


> I suggest waiting for the Kim Jones collection. You should get in touch with an SA and try to pre-order the piece that you like, because I have a feeling that you may end up on a long waitlist if you don't pre-order.


Do you have a link on where I can preview the leather goods for Kim Jones' new collection?


----------



## averagejoe

deluxedaily said:


> Do you have a link on where I can preview the leather goods for Kim Jones' new collection?


Start here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/page-109#post-32375773

It's the same thread as this one we're posting on, but a few pages back.


----------



## roubass

I loved the Dior SS19 ring which has ''Dior'' letters on them, but apparently the price is close to 3000 pounds for it :'(


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> I loved the Dior SS19 ring which has ''Dior'' letters on them, but apparently the price is close to 3000 pounds for it :'(


You mean this ring?





I guess it is made of 18K gold if that is the price


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> You mean this ring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is made of 18K gold if that is the price



This one x:


----------



## roubass

roubass said:


> This one x:


Shoot the pic did not upload lol, i meant this one!


----------



## Adrian Ho

My first Dior bag - Rider mini backpack

It also comes with this complimentary bee charm.


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> Shoot the pic did not upload lol, i meant this one!


This is $3000? I guess the inlays are actually mother of pearl rather than just resin (?). They look fun!


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> My first Dior bag - Rider mini backpack
> 
> It also comes with this complimentary bee charm.
> 
> View attachment 4152036
> View attachment 4152039
> 
> View attachment 4152040


This backpack bag is adorable! And I love that bee charm.


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> This is $3000? I guess the inlays are actually mother of pearl rather than just resin (?). They look fun!


Yep crazy! I dunno if it consists of four rings or if it is just one? No idea tbh... BTW. LOOKING FOR THE BEE CHARM WHICH WAS GIVEN OUT ON THE SHOW IF ANYONE CAN HELP


----------



## silvester

roubass said:


> Shoot the pic did not upload lol, i meant this one!


I hope its 3K for all 4. Mr. Nobodylisten's watch though, that's gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> I hope its 3K for all 4. Mr. Nobodylisten's watch though, that's gorgeous!


What watch is that? Only a small part is visible, but the shape is really nice.


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> What watch is that? Only a small part is visible, but the shape is really nice.


I've stared intently at it for a bit, and the numerals look almost like the Hermes numerals that you'd see on the Cape Cod. But the shape doesn't look like any current Hermes Watches.


----------



## averagejoe

@princepelayo


----------



## averagejoe

@gyatuo0726


----------



## averagejoe

@alex_gun


----------



## averagejoe

@princepelayo


----------



## Prada Prince

Laddie Dior...


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> @princepelayo


I don't know why I'm getting folksy sporran kind of vibes from this. Not sure if that is what he was going for?


----------



## Navadety

New earrings


----------



## averagejoe

@julienface


----------



## aykc

My belated birthday present from my partner has finally arrived!


----------



## CoachCruiser

aykc said:


> View attachment 4156860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated birthday present from my partner has finally arrived!


Absolutely gorgeous!! Love the color and the style- congrats and a belated happy birthday!


----------



## aykc

CoachCruiser said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Love the color and the style- congrats and a belated happy birthday!


Thank you CoachCruiser!


----------



## DearHaayet

aykc said:


> View attachment 4156860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated birthday present from my partner has finally arrived!



Your partner's a keeper . 

Every time I see that bag I want it for myself, though I've never seen any women wear it.


----------



## aykc

DearHaayet said:


> Your partner's a keeper .
> 
> Every time I see that bag I want it for myself, though I've never seen any women wear it.


He’s my everything and next week is our 17th year anniversary  You should grab the roller bag before they disappear...


----------



## BagFan5932

A rainy day running errands with my studded Dioraddict I just can’t get enough of this bag!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Bimbling along Bond Street with my Baudrier...


----------



## averagejoe

@williamxwong


----------



## averagejoe

@kieranho


----------



## averagejoe

@0910damn


----------



## averagejoe

@knyfortaleza


----------



## Janskie

Wanted to share the final product of my dyed lambskin dior bag since I love dudes with their Diors jajajaja


----------



## averagejoe

@vogue_luxury


----------



## Janskie

I feel gargantuan with this mini!


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> I feel gargantuan with this mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163428


If you wear it cross-body with a longer strap, then it will look very natural as a small "sling" bag.


----------



## Navadety

Dior quake is so good but the strap is way too expensive and the fact that it is not adjustable but still im so in love with them.


----------



## averagejoe

Navadety said:


> Dior quake is so good but the strap is way too expensive and the fact that it is not adjustable but still im so in love with them.


Wow! Looks so cool worn this way, like one of those belt bags...but better.


----------



## hightea_xx

Navadety said:


> Dior quake is so good but the strap is way too expensive and the fact that it is not adjustable but still im so in love with them.



I tried it this week but there was something I didn’t love about it...  but hey didn’t have the strap attached and the SA wasn’t my usual person and didnt seem eager to make a sale I guess ‍♀️


----------



## allanrvj

Navadety said:


> Dior quake is so good but the strap is way too expensive and the fact that it is not adjustable but still im so in love with them.


amen to this entire look


----------



## Azul91

averagejoe said:


> @knyfortaleza


 What's this bag called? And where can I find it? I love it.


----------



## averagejoe

Azul91 said:


> What's this bag called? And where can I find it? I love it.


This is an old nylon Saddle bag from the early 2000s. You may be able to find it through consignment stores and Ebay.


----------



## chanel123

Hello, I was wondering what's the name, style # and price for this fabulous Dior canvas tote bag? is it still available in stores? any info you can share would be greatly appreciated so I can call the store for this bag. Thanks !!


----------



## averagejoe

@knyfortaleza


----------



## averagejoe

@sebastiancabrices


----------



## averagejoe

chanel123 said:


> Hello, I was wondering what's the name, style # and price for this fabulous Dior canvas tote bag? is it still available in stores? any info you can share would be greatly appreciated so I can call the store for this bag. Thanks !!


This bag has not been released yet. It is for the Spring/Summer 2019 collection. There is not much information on it yet.


----------



## averagejoe

@princepelayo


----------



## averagejoe

@fashionslogger


----------



## incoralblue

With my My Lady Dior in Indigo.


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4170144
> 
> 
> With my My Lady Dior in Indigo.



YAAAAAS! Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## papertiger

Navadety said:


> Dior quake is so good but the strap is way too expensive and the fact that it is not adjustable but still im so in love with them.



The price of the straps is so off-putting but it looks cool this way


----------



## Prada Prince

Laddie Dior in the final days of summer in London...


----------



## Navadety

The blue quake with Valentino strap


----------



## averagejoe

Navadety said:


> The blue quake with Valentino strap


I love the look! The Valentino strap is perfect!


----------



## incoralblue

Navadety said:


> The blue quake with Valentino strap



You got it! I love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## J.T.

Navadety said:


> The blue quake with Valentino strap



Great look!


----------



## BagFan5932

Been using my studded Lady dior everyday this week. I just love her so much!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Been using my studded Lady dior everyday this week. I just love her so much!


It is an awesome bag! This is one of my favourite bags from Maria Grazia Chiuri.


----------



## shalomjude

Navadety said:


> The blue quake with Valentino strap


love this bag...how are you finding it?


----------



## William Wong

averagejoe said:


> @williamxwong


It’s me! Thanks so much for the thread, do you have an ig account?


----------



## Navadety

shalomjude said:


> love this bag...how are you finding it?


I find it so practical and easy to match with all the looks.


----------



## shalomjude

Navadety said:


> I find it so practical and easy to match with all the looks.


thanks ... love your styling of it


----------



## Adrian Ho

The French fashion house plans to stage its first men’s pre-fall runway show with a collection designed by Kim Jones scheduled to bow in Tokyo on Nov. 30, WWD has learned exclusively.

The show will coincide with a Dior men’s pop-up at department store Isetan in Tokyo’s Shinjuku district, set to open on Nov. 28 for two weeks, that will carry the first collection designed by Jones.

Here is the link to the story.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/wwd.co...l-runway-show-kim-jones-tokyo-1202798975/amp/


----------



## Prada Prince

Rambling along with my Roller bag...


----------



## averagejoe

William Wong said:


> It’s me! Thanks so much for the thread, do you have an ig account?


Oh! Welcome to our guys thread! 

My Instagram isn't fashion-related


----------



## hightea_xx

New trinket!  Will be layering it with my cotton bracelets (so sad I can’t seem to get my hands on any new colours because they are so popular).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> New trinket!  Will be layering it with my cotton bracelets (so sad I can’t seem to get my hands on any new colours because they are so popular).
> 
> View attachment 4196669


Beautiful bracelet!


----------



## allanrvj

hightea_xx said:


> New trinket!  Will be layering it with my cotton bracelets (so sad I can’t seem to get my hands on any new colours because they are so popular).
> 
> View attachment 4196669


Want! (if only I had bigger wrists lol)


----------



## Navadety

It is the most comfortable piece i own so far.


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> Want! (if only I had bigger wrists lol)


That's my problem as well. Most bracelets designed for men are way too large for my wrists (they slip off). The women's ones tend to fit better.


----------



## averagejoe

Navadety said:


> It is the most comfortable piece i own so far.


I copied your post here as well for us fellas. Your DiorQuake looks awesome with the Valentino strap!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my large Diorama...


----------



## mk1997

Went to the Beyoncé & Jay Z concert with my mini


----------



## BagFan5932

Got a special phone call that my Medium Saddle Bag in oblique came in!


----------



## averagejoe

BagFan5932 said:


> Got a special phone call that my Medium Saddle Bag in oblique came in!


I love it! Are you going to use your studded Lady Dior strap with it? Would look awesome together.


----------



## BagFan5932

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Are you going to use your studded Lady Dior strap with it? Would look awesome together.



Thank you! I’ll try it with it! I actually don’t mind the strap it comes on bc I mostly hand carry my bags! I am looking at straps though bc I do like the look!


----------



## incoralblue

BagFan5932 said:


> Got a special phone call that my Medium Saddle Bag in oblique came in!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it on you!


----------



## BagFan5932

Debuting the saddle today! Seriously love this bag!!


----------



## roubass

Hello! Does anyone have any idea or info when is the Kim Jones's Dior collection launching?


----------



## incoralblue

roubass said:


> Hello! Does anyone have any idea or info when is the Kim Jones's Dior collection launching?



I was told some pieces will deliver as early as November but otherwise January.


----------



## averagejoe

I'm so happy to get my hands on these!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I'm so happy to get my hands on these!
> View attachment 4222059
> View attachment 4222060
> View attachment 4222061
> View attachment 4222062



Bracelet buddies! [emoji6]


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I'm so happy to get my hands on these!
> View attachment 4222059
> View attachment 4222060
> View attachment 4222061
> View attachment 4222062



So lucky to get your hands on them!!  Where did you get them?

Also off topic but I’ll be moving to Toronto in Nov!  Very dangerous to be so close to Dior lol.


----------



## mk1997

averagejoe said:


> I'm so happy to get my hands on these!
> View attachment 4222059
> View attachment 4222060
> View attachment 4222061
> View attachment 4222062



Bracelet twins!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I'm so happy to get my hands on these!
> View attachment 4222059
> View attachment 4222060
> View attachment 4222061
> View attachment 4222062



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> So lucky to get your hands on them!!  Where did you get them?
> 
> Also off topic but I’ll be moving to Toronto in Nov!  Very dangerous to be so close to Dior lol.


I got them from Dior at Saks Eaton Center. It was a completely unexpected purchase. I did want them after seeing everyone's pictures, but didn't think I would be able to get this colorway which I like the most. 

Yes living in Toronto can be dangerous, but it also means great access to sale selection from Saks, Holts, Nordstrom, and the boutiques. Whereabouts will you be moving, if you don't mind me asking? Into the downtown core?


----------



## silvester

hightea_xx said:


> So lucky to get your hands on them!!  Where did you get them?
> 
> Also off topic but I’ll be moving to Toronto in Nov!  Very dangerous to be so close to Dior lol.


I just moved to Toronto, and went to the Dior section at Saks at Eaton centre. Beautiful!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I got them from Dior at Saks Eaton Center. It was a completely unexpected purchase. I did want them after seeing everyone's pictures, but didn't think I would be able to get this colorway which I like the most.
> 
> Yes living in Toronto can be dangerous, but it also means great access to sale selection from Saks, Holts, Nordstrom, and the boutiques. Whereabouts will you be moving, if you don't mind me asking? Into the downtown core?



I’ll be moving to Sherbourne / Bloor area!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I’ll be moving to Sherbourne / Bloor area!


You'll be so close to all the shopping downtown!


----------



## averagejoe

@no_rhsl


----------



## averagejoe

@_edel_edel


----------



## averagejoe

I got two small goodies! Will reveal them soon!


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## averagejoe

Here they are! I wanted the DiorQuake belt since seeing it on the runway but it was so over-sized that it would only work on women. Then they came out with the smaller size which was perfect for me.


----------



## averagejoe

This Saddle cardholder was an unexpected purchase (I went to Dior to get the DiorQuake belt). It is so cute and is nicer than the Galliano-era Saddle wallets because the grained calfskin is _very _sturdy, and the rounded portion of the flap actually goes a bit past the edge of the card holder so it makes the saddle shape a bit more dramatic. As if I needed another SLG, but I couldn't resist.

This cardholder was $510 (CDN). The belt was $880 (CDN), which is high for a belt that isn't reversible in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

Size comparison between the original thick DiorQuake belt and the new thinner one:


----------



## LilaLou05

averagejoe said:


> This Saddle cardholder was an unexpected purchase (I went to Dior to get the DiorQuake belt). It is so cute and is nicer than the Galliano-era Saddle wallets because the grained calfskin is _very _sturdy, and the rounded portion of the flap actually goes a bit past the edge of the card holder so it makes the saddle shape a bit more dramatic. As if I needed another SLG, but I couldn't resist.
> 
> This cardholder was $510 (CDN). The belt was $880 (CDN), which is high for a belt that isn't reversible in my opinion.
> View attachment 4235659
> View attachment 4235660


That cardholder is adorable!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Here they are! I wanted the DiorQuake belt since seeing it on the runway but it was so over-sized that it would only work on women. Then they came out with the smaller size which was perfect for me.
> View attachment 4235642



Whoa! Both amazing pieces. Congrats!!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Size comparison between the original thick DiorQuake belt and the new thinner one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235675



So lovely!

I want the new CD belts from the upcoming SS19 collection, I love the font and the aged gold...


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> So lovely!
> 
> I want the new CD belts from the upcoming SS19 collection, I love the font and the aged gold...


Thanks! I want that too. They have the Saddle CD font.


----------



## shalomjude

averagejoe said:


> This Saddle cardholder was an unexpected purchase (I went to Dior to get the DiorQuake belt). It is so cute and is nicer than the Galliano-era Saddle wallets because the grained calfskin is _very _sturdy, and the rounded portion of the flap actually goes a bit past the edge of the card holder so it makes the saddle shape a bit more dramatic. As if I needed another SLG, but I couldn't resist.
> 
> This cardholder was $510 (CDN). The belt was $880 (CDN), which is high for a belt that isn't reversible in my opinion.
> View attachment 4235659
> View attachment 4235660


Congrats ... love the cardholder..great purchases


----------



## shalomjude

averagejoe said:


> This Saddle cardholder was an unexpected purchase (I went to Dior to get the DiorQuake belt). It is so cute and is nicer than the Galliano-era Saddle wallets because the grained calfskin is _very _sturdy, and the rounded portion of the flap actually goes a bit past the edge of the card holder so it makes the saddle shape a bit more dramatic. As if I needed another SLG, but I couldn't resist.
> 
> This cardholder was $510 (CDN). The belt was $880 (CDN), which is high for a belt that isn't reversible in my opinion.
> View attachment 4235659
> View attachment 4235660


saw the card holder today ... it is a really special piece... I really adored the saddle woc too


----------



## Ramai

averagejoe said:


> This Saddle cardholder was an unexpected purchase (I went to Dior to get the DiorQuake belt). It is so cute and is nicer than the Galliano-era Saddle wallets because the grained calfskin is _very _sturdy, and the rounded portion of the flap actually goes a bit past the edge of the card holder so it makes the saddle shape a bit more dramatic. As if I needed another SLG, but I couldn't resist.
> 
> This cardholder was $510 (CDN). The belt was $880 (CDN), which is high for a belt that isn't reversible in my opinion.
> View attachment 4235659
> View attachment 4235660


Lovely cardholder! How are you liking it? Is the 'D' likely to cause scratches inside a leather bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Ramai said:


> Lovely cardholder! How are you liking it? Is the 'D' likely to cause scratches inside a leather bag?


I'm loving it! The D is "rounded" and not sharp in any way so it is unlikely to scratch a leather-lined bag.


----------



## Ramai

averagejoe said:


> I'm loving it! The D is "rounded" and not sharp in any way so it is unlikely to scratch a leather-lined bag.


How does it compare to the Chanel flap cardholder?


----------



## averagejoe

Ramai said:


> How does it compare to the Chanel flap cardholder?


I have not examined the Chanel cardholder myself so I don't know how it compares (sorry). Hopefully my picture of the interior helps with any comparison.


----------



## AngelYuki

averagejoe said:


> Size comparison between the original thick DiorQuake belt and the new thinner one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235675



Slightly off topic, but in the picture I spy Lady Dior key pouches with zippers. I thought Dior didn't make those anymore.


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> Slightly off topic, but in the picture I spy Lady Dior key pouches with zippers. I thought Dior didn't make those anymore.


I'm not sure if they are out of production. Maybe this is leftover stock(?).


----------



## enza991

Hi,someone knows the price and the release date of this item?Tia


----------



## averagejoe

enza991 said:


> Hi,someone knows the price and the release date of this item?Tia


Some of Kim Jones' designs are already hitting stores, like his denim collection. Not sure about the price but I suspect it will be higher than other Dior SLGs of this size.


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Jones' first advertising campaign for Dior photographed by Steven Meisel


----------



## averagejoe

More images:


----------



## Prada Prince

Just paid a full deposit for a Kim Jones piece at the New Bond Street boutique today...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] now I just have to wait patiently for it to arrive in store to pick it up!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Just paid a full deposit for a Kim Jones piece at the New Bond Street boutique today...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] now I just have to wait patiently for it to arrive in store to pick it up!


What did you preorder? One of the Saddle sling bags?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> What did you preorder? One of the Saddle sling bags?



You’ll have to wait and see (just like me!) [emoji12]


----------



## averagejoe

I have a problem! Will reveal soon!


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones' first advertising campaign for Dior photographed by Steven Meisel





averagejoe said:


> More images:


I love Sassy Mr Dior Kaws in the background. I love this entire campaign! It's so fresh, so optimistic, so pretty! I want all the denim so bad!


----------



## averagejoe

I got this necklace! I absolutely love it! The necklace looks good with both charms or just the D with the plaque flipped to the other end. It's also quite long and the D is large enough to look rather masculine.

It is $750 CDN for anyone interested in knowing the price.


----------



## incoralblue

I added this Cruise 2019 medium Saddle in Navy Grained leather to my collection and I’m in love!


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> I got this necklace! I absolutely love it! The necklace looks good with both charms or just the D with the plaque flipped to the other end. It's also quite long and the D is large enough to look rather masculine.
> 
> It is $750 CDN for anyone interested in knowing the price.
> View attachment 4244148
> View attachment 4244149
> View attachment 4244150
> View attachment 4244151
> View attachment 4244152


Gorgeous necklace!


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> Gorgeous necklace!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I got this necklace! I absolutely love it! The necklace looks good with both charms or just the D with the plaque flipped to the other end. It's also quite long and the D is large enough to look rather masculine.
> 
> It is $750 CDN for anyone interested in knowing the price.
> View attachment 4244148
> View attachment 4244149
> View attachment 4244150
> View attachment 4244151
> View attachment 4244152





incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4245108
> 
> 
> I added this Cruise 2019 medium Saddle in Navy Grained leather to my collection and I’m in love!


Mod shots, mod shots!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Mod shots, mod shots!


I second them for @incoralblue 

I hope to share a mod shot soon with all my new goodies together in one look!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I second them for @incoralblue
> 
> I hope to share a mod shot soon with all my new goodies together in one look!


You really need an insta account to share your looks with us!


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Mod shots, mod shots!





averagejoe said:


> I second them for @incoralblue
> 
> I hope to share a mod shot soon with all my new goodies together in one look!



Sorry, terrible lighting and outfit [emoji28] but here you go for now...


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Sorry, terrible lighting and outfit [emoji28] but here you go for now...
> 
> View attachment 4245703


Looks awesome! I like how it drops on you. Fab choice as always.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Sorry, terrible lighting and outfit [emoji28] but here you go for now...
> 
> View attachment 4245703


Looks great on you! What strap is that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Looks awesome! I like how it drops on you. Fab choice as always.





averagejoe said:


> Looks great on you! What strap is that, if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you both! I’m still searching for the right strap.

The strap I’m currently using is from my Calvin Klein 205W39NYC (wow that’s a mouthful) overnight bag. I like the length of it with the medium saddle. For my mini Oblique saddle, I’ve been using it with my LV strap (no clue what it’s called) , but it’s sold separately and it has blue epi leather on one side and black on the other. The Valentino strap is too clunky. 

The Dior straps that come with my bags are either too long (even after adjusting it to the shortest length) or the claws are too small to attach to the “C” hardware. 

I can’t express my love for this bag. And initially, I wasn’t even sure if I was going to purchase a saddle...now 2 saddles later here we are!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Thank you both! I’m still searching for the right strap.
> 
> The strap I’m currently using is from my Calvin Klein 205W39NYC (wow that’s a mouthful) overnight bag. I like the length of it with the medium saddle. For my mini Oblique saddle, I’ve been using it with my LV strap (no clue what it’s called) , but it’s sold separately and it has blue epi leather on one side and black on the other. The Valentino strap is too clunky.
> 
> The Dior straps that come with my bags are either too long (even after adjusting it to the shortest length) or the claws are too small to attach to the “C” hardware.
> 
> I can’t express my love for this bag. And initially, I wasn’t even sure if I was going to purchase a saddle...now 2 saddles later here we are!


That makes sense as to why a lot of people are attaching the Dior strap to the D instead of the C. The D has some thinner parts. I wondered why they kept attaching to the D because I think it looks better attached to the C.

I was actually afraid the Dior straps would be too short. Glad to hear they can be long too, except I don't understand why they are not adjustable. I like the Valentino Guitar Straps because they are adjustable. I have 3 of them!!! Was hoping to use them on a DiorQuake bag one day when it comes back in stock.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> That makes sense as to why a lot of people are attaching the Dior strap to the D instead of the C. The D has some thinner parts. I wondered why they kept attaching to the D because I think it looks better attached to the C.
> 
> I was actually afraid the Dior straps would be too short. Glad to hear they can be long too, except I don't understand why they are not adjustable. I like the Valentino Guitar Straps because they are adjustable. I have 3 of them!!! Was hoping to use them on a DiorQuake bag one day when it comes back in stock.



Agree. I like attaching it to the C better. The Dior straps are a bit shorter (so on me the bag sits a bit higher) but it has really grown on me. Still thinking about a boho strap but the price is so high for a strap. 

The Valentino strap would look great with a DiorQuake!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> That makes sense as to why a lot of people are attaching the Dior strap to the D instead of the C. The D has some thinner parts. I wondered why they kept attaching to the D because I think it looks better attached to the C.
> 
> I was actually afraid the Dior straps would be too short. Glad to hear they can be long too, except I don't understand why they are not adjustable. I like the Valentino Guitar Straps because they are adjustable. I have 3 of them!!! Was hoping to use them on a DiorQuake bag one day when it comes back in stock.


Do you know which colour you're planning to get in the DiorQuake?


----------



## roubass

Hey guys! Anyone has price for those rings?! My SA has all items info except  this haha


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I got this necklace! I absolutely love it! The necklace looks good with both charms or just the D with the plaque flipped to the other end. It's also quite long and the D is large enough to look rather masculine.
> 
> It is $750 CDN for anyone interested in knowing the price.
> View attachment 4244148
> View attachment 4244149
> View attachment 4244150
> View attachment 4244151
> View attachment 4244152



Very nice AJ! [emoji1305]


----------



## J.T.

incoralblue said:


> Sorry, terrible lighting and outfit [emoji28] but here you go for now...
> 
> View attachment 4245703



Love it!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Do you know which colour you're planning to get in the DiorQuake?


The blue Oblique one


----------



## BagFan5932

incoralblue said:


> Sorry, terrible lighting and outfit [emoji28] but here you go for now...
> 
> View attachment 4245703


YAAAAAAS! You look amazing as always!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Laddie Dior...


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Laddie Dior...
> 
> View attachment 4247196



Give me that bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Give me that bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]



You’re going to have to pry it from my cold, dead hands...


----------



## mk1997

Today I got to see the first wave of Kim Jones' collection. There's a lot of bees on the clothing!


----------



## MahaM

averagejoe said:


> Here they are! I wanted the DiorQuake belt since seeing it on the runway but it was so over-sized that it would only work on women. Then they came out with the smaller size which was perfect for me.
> View attachment 4235642



Real nice pieces...


----------



## MahaM

averagejoe said:


> Size comparison between the original thick DiorQuake belt and the new thinner one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235675


Yeah...I love the thinner belt much more.


----------



## roubass

mk1997 said:


> Today I got to see the first wave of Kim Jones' collection. There's a lot of bees on the clothing!



Sent you a PM xxx


----------



## higuy

mk1997 said:


> Today I got to see the first wave of Kim Jones' collection. There's a lot of bees on the clothing!


You mean the kaws collection? Looking forward to getting a couple of things from the first wave. Extremely more limited than I wouldve thought.


----------



## higuy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ugh I want so much but because I need to save up I’m only gonna get this little cutie!! I wonder how much it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113719





enza991 said:


> Hi,someone knows the price and the release date of this item?Tia


I believe $900 and i think it comes in navy or black too.


----------



## mk1997

higuy said:


> You mean the kaws collection? Looking forward to getting a couple of things from the first wave. Extremely more limited than I wouldve thought.



Yes, it's the Kaws collection.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my large black Diorama with champagne hardware...


----------



## mk1997

Got a new item! Any guesses? Will be picking it up on Thursday


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> Got a new item! Any guesses? Will be picking it up on Thursday


OMG the shopping bag! From the handle, it looks like you got the Book Tote!!! Lucky you!


----------



## space12

Does anyone know what (if any) saddles are coming out with the Kim drop in a few days? I know the show had the saddle style bags with the special hardware .


----------



## Prada Prince

mk1997 said:


> Got a new item! Any guesses? Will be picking it up on Thursday



Love love love that shopping bag! I hope my Kim Jones item arrives soon and I can get my purchase in that bag too!


----------



## higuy

https://www.dior.com/en_us/men/summer-2019-collection


----------



## space12

higuy said:


> https://www.dior.com/en_us/men/summer-2019-collection


do you know what exact pieces are coming out?


----------



## mk1997

Yep, it's the book tote!


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> Yep, it's the book tote!


Lucky you! I want one too!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Harvey Nichols with my Laddie Dior...


----------



## MonsieurMode

Spotted this in Chicago this summer and never posted:


----------



## averagejoe

MonsieurMode said:


> Spotted this in Chicago this summer and never posted:
> View attachment 4262137


Looks good on him!


----------



## averagejoe

This is the new grained calfskin Lady Dior. The leather feels similar to Hermes Epsom. Retails for $6000 CAD. Comes with a thick crossbody strap.

I think this can work really well on a guy. I like the bag myself but wish the hardware was aged gold.


----------



## ultravisitor

I love so much of the capsule collection online now: the B23 High Tops, the Roller Bag, the Saddle Bags, the Card & Coin holder, the sweatshirts and tees...I wish I wasn't on a shopping ban, but oh well! I'm sure more good stuff will be coming. This is just the start.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> I love so much of the capsule collection online now: the B23 High Tops, the Roller Bag, the Saddle Bags, the Card & Coin holder, the sweatshirts and tees...I wish I wasn't on a shopping ban, but oh well! I'm sure more good stuff will be coming. This is just the start.


I love so much stuff from this collection too. Hopefully these are all "classics" so I don't have to buy them all at once.


----------



## incoralblue

ultravisitor said:


> I love so much of the capsule collection online now: the B23 High Tops, the Roller Bag, the Saddle Bags, the Card & Coin holder, the sweatshirts and tees...I wish I wasn't on a shopping ban, but oh well! I'm sure more good stuff will be coming. This is just the start.



There’s another drop mid December!


----------



## higuy

space12 said:


> do you know what exact pieces are coming out?


Sorry for the late reply. But i didn’t really know anyway. For example I thought that the light brown saddle keyring a couple people here were interested in was also supposed to release, but only the black and navy showed up. The leather (non-metal) bee charms i thought were also part of the prelaunch but didnt show up online. Also thought the navy version of the dior kaws pouch/bag was supposed to drop alongside the black but it didnt. What was a nice surprise was to see the kaws script dior items feature the little bee as the early buy book picture previews did not have that embroidered bee previously. So it was nice to see official final product in the online drop. What is a little confusing is that as items sold out, instead of stating sold out it states coming soon and the buy button changed to “receive an alert.” I was under the impression that these pieces would be pretty limited so it will be interesting to see if more will be coming soon. 



incoralblue said:


> There’s another drop mid December!


So the next wave (that was already previewed like the other ready to wear) is coming mid-december? Or is that when they will reveal the rest of the kaws collection yet to be previewed? 
Or both?


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Jones' pop-up in Tokyo:

















They're customizing T-shirts with the hand-held printer, too:





Source: https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashio...ng-summer-collection-tokyo-pop-up-1202914951/


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones' pop-up in Tokyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're customizing T-shirts with the hand-held printer, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashio...ng-summer-collection-tokyo-pop-up-1202914951/



Is it just me or do the manikins make the clothes look very cheap?  Looks a bit tooooo street there, not like it’s worth the $$$.

Also do you think the pieces will flow into saks?  I should check I’m so close to work but I’m trying to be responsible


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Is it just me or do the manikins make the clothes look very cheap?  Looks a bit tooooo street there, not like it’s worth the $$$.
> 
> Also do you think the pieces will flow into saks?  I should check I’m so close to work but I’m trying to be responsible


I don't know about Saks. I hope it does. Our Dior boutique on Bloor St has still not opened, with no sign of opening anytime soon even though construction has gone on for almost a year now. I haven't seen a boutique take this long to open, ever. Even Ermenegildo Zegna's boutique (operated by Harry Rosen) has opened on Bloor St with construction taking 3 months or so for a very beautiful boutique. It was carved out of the old Pottery Barn store.

In any case, I know what you mean about the clothes looking cheap. I'm only drawn to the accessories so far, except for the sheer Dior Oblique T-shirt featured on the runway. That, I want.

Strangely I like Maria Grazia Chiuri's Dior more, even though it's for women, and even though Kim Jones' collection is very strong. I am still waiting for the DiorQuake pouch to go back in stock, and I really want a Walk n'Dior Oblique shoe! It looks better than the Dior men's version which has a Dior logo on the back in black.


----------



## incoralblue

higuy said:


> Sorry for the late reply. But i didn’t really know anyway. For example I thought that the light brown saddle keyring a couple people here were interested in was also supposed to release, but only the black and navy showed up. The leather (non-metal) bee charms i thought were also part of the prelaunch but didnt show up online. Also thought the navy version of the dior kaws pouch/bag was supposed to drop alongside the black but it didnt. What was a nice surprise was to see the kaws script dior items feature the little bee as the early buy book picture previews did not have that embroidered bee previously. So it was nice to see official final product in the online drop. What is a little confusing is that as items sold out, instead of stating sold out it states coming soon and the buy button changed to “receive an alert.” I was under the impression that these pieces would be pretty limited so it will be interesting to see if more will be coming soon.
> 
> 
> So the next wave (that was already previewed like the other ready to wear) is coming mid-december? Or is that when they will reveal the rest of the kaws collection yet to be previewed?
> Or both?



My SA (from Dior Women’s) mentioned that there’s another drop, that’s all  She inquired to the Men’s Soho boutique about the runway necklace I’m interested in, and still she’s not sure if it will be part of that drop - or could be as late as a February release.


----------



## Liberté

I just want to know when I can get the backpack. Or rather at least try it on.


----------



## Ryc

The saddle backpack looks so stylish esp the black color! Can't wait to buy it.


----------



## higuy

hightea_xx said:


> Is it just me or do the manikins make the clothes look very cheap?  Looks a bit tooooo street there, not like it’s worth the $$$.
> 
> Also do you think the pieces will flow into saks?  I should check I’m so close to work but I’m trying to be responsible


there's a youtube video of someone that picked up a couple items from one of the tokyo popups. more pickups should be posted with tomorrow's western popups. feel like i need to see in person to judge quality though. 
havent really figured out what is part of the permanent collection and what is limited. but for the kaws stuff i imagine it will not make it into saks. in fact some of the flagships getting the collection arent even getting all the pieces. for examplei believe i saw that vegas is not getting the duffel. in all i think i saw 8 stores listed, 7 for the US, and fairmont hotel in vancouver. i think anyone interested in any of the pieces kaws or not should just check in right away with their SA.



incoralblue said:


> My SA (from Dior Women’s) mentioned that there’s another drop, that’s all  She inquired to the Men’s Soho boutique about the runway necklace I’m interested in, and still she’s not sure if it will be part of that drop - or could be as late as a February release.


thanks. yeah im not sure on any release dates, just was told it's coming in waves. and that theres more that we havent even seen that hopefully will be previewed mid-december. i had to restrain myself from buying too much from what was shown from the first half in case there's must haves shown in this upcoming second half.


----------



## aerolord

Got this at a good price


----------



## Prada Prince

Had a lovely afternoon tea at Dior Sloane Street today. Loving my gorgeous Toile de Jouy gift and my personal portrait!


----------



## averagejoe

Accessories from Pre-Fall 2019:


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> Accessories from Pre-Fall 2019:


I've never worn rings, but I'm liking that CD one.


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior x Kaws collection is available at Maxfield in Los Angeles:


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> Accessories from Pre-Fall 2019:


This is just so good isn't it? Better than his LV days if you ask me. It looks like the flaps may be actual metal?


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> This is just so good isn't it? Better than his LV days if you ask me. It looks like the flaps may be actual metal?


They are actual metal for sure. 

I think Kim Jones is even stronger than before at LV, but it may be because I love Dior and having any good designer for the brand makes Dior that much better than it already is.


----------



## Prada Prince

Walking around Harvey Nicks with my large Diorama...


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> They are actual metal for sure.
> 
> 
> I think Kim Jones is even stronger than before at LV, but it may be because I love Dior and having any good designer for the brand makes Dior that much better than it already is.


Seems like they are aluminum according to Dior instagram. That's a really good thing if you ask me, it means there won't be any chipping (solid metal) and it's really light.

I haven't been a big fan of Dior homme since Slimane left and I haven't been interested in the leather goods almost at all until now. A lot of it has been in toile or embossed leathers à la epsom which I just don't like, it's a personal preference. I didn't really enjoy the boxier silhouette of recent times either, but somehow I just like everything from Kim's DIor collections and the quality looks great too. Which I felt was sometimes lacking with his stuff at LV at least for the price, and I honestly didn't like a lot of the things that came out during his tenure there design wise either. It seems like he's been given more liberty at Dior, even the pre-fall collection has a complete vision through and through.


----------



## mk1997

After a brief hiatus, I got this t-shirt! (photo from Dior website)


----------



## Deeky

Anyone bought a saddle messenger? Would love to see some mod shots


----------



## hightea_xx

Christmas treat!  It’s my favourite color so I couldn’t resist....


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Christmas treat!  It’s my favourite color so I couldn’t resist....


We now have matching bracelets!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> We now have matching bracelets!



Twinsies!

I was a bit disappointed in the Bloor location’s selection...  they hardly had anything compared to Saks and Yorkdale


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Twinsies!
> 
> I was a bit disappointed in the Bloor location’s selection...  they hardly had anything compared to Saks and Yorkdale


The Bloor location also looks a bit like a temporary concession (I think it may be). It certainly doesn't stand out next to the Saint Laurent and Fendi concessions which look amazing.


----------



## averagejoe

I didn't get a chance to take a selfie with some of my recent Dior purchases, but here is a shot with the necklace and belt (had to crop my friends out of the photo, hence the weird angle). I am actually wearing the Dio(r)evolution bracelet and one of the friendship bracelets, but my arm is around my friend so it's not in this photo.


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> The Bloor location also looks a bit like a temporary concession (I think it may be). It certainly doesn't stand out next to the Saint Laurent and Fendi concessions which look amazing.


I work at the Bloor street location, just moved to Toronto! All the stores except for Fendi, SLP and Vuitton are temporary and will be moved around!


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> I work at the Bloor street location, just moved to Toronto! All the stores except for Fendi, SLP and Vuitton are temporary and will be moved around!


Good to know!

Do you work for Dior, a different brand, or Holts, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Do you work for Dior, a different brand, or Holts, if you don't mind me asking?


I work for Burberry! So that's interesting with the changes going on with Riccardo and all.


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> I work for Burberry! So that's interesting with the changes going on with Riccardo and all.


Yes I agree. The new bag with the TB metal signature is very nice.


----------



## Prada Prince

Just bought something else from Dior today, but promised myself I wouldn’t open it until Christmas Day!!! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought something else from Dior today, but promised myself I wouldn’t open it until Christmas Day!!! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


I wonder what bag this is!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I wonder what bag this is!



It’s not a bag... something v different [emoji12]


----------



## Prada Prince

Ended up going back to the New Bond Street boutique again today to pick up another somethin’ somethin’ with my Laddie Dior... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

Robert Pattinson in Dior men's 2019:


























 :


----------



## Prada Prince

I may have a problem... I think I’m a DiorAddict lol! Final Chrimbo presents to myself from Dior today!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I may have a problem... I think I’m a DiorAddict lol! Final Chrimbo presents to myself from Dior today!


Did you get the new Kim Jones' stuff?!


----------



## Prada Prince

So I went a little Dior-crazy this holiday season... 

This is my kind of Christmas tree [emoji319] [emoji23] 






I unboxed them on Christmas Day in the order of the pile...

The first was the Lady Dior wallet with champagne gold hardware and the navy Toile de Jouy print...






Followed by a piece I wasn’t expecting to get hold of, but had the sheer luck of stumbling on when I visited the Dior Men’s concession in Harrods and saw on the display mannequin. There were two pieces left in London, in black and navy, and I went with the navy... 






I also needed a new case for my iPad Mini and fell in love with the Bleu de Paris colour from Kris Van Assche’s final collection for Dior Homme...






Finally, the first piece I got this holiday season, which was only one of three in London... The Toile de Jouy stuffed tiger! I’ve named him Blake after the poet [emoji4] and he is possibly my favourite purchase this season! 






Azzedine’s taken a real shine to him, thankfully! 






And today, just when I thought I was all Dior-ed out, my Dior SA convinced me to pick up yet another Toile de Jouy piece to add to my home... 






My desserts are never gonna look as classy as they will perched on this pretty thing!


----------



## Prada Prince

Prada Prince said:


> So I went a little Dior-crazy this holiday season...
> 
> This is my kind of Christmas tree [emoji319] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unboxed them on Christmas Day in the order of the pile...
> 
> The first was the Lady Dior wallet with champagne gold hardware and the navy Toile de Jouy print...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a piece I wasn’t expecting to get hold of, but had the sheer luck of stumbling on when I visited the Dior Men’s concession in Harrods and saw on the display mannequin. There were two pieces left in London, in black and navy, and I went with the navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed a new case for my iPad Mini and fell in love with the Bleu de Paris colour from Kris Van Assche’s final collection for Dior Homme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the first piece I got this holiday season, which was only one of three in London... The Toile de Jouy stuffed tiger! I’ve named him Blake after the poet [emoji4] and he is possibly my favourite purchase this season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine’s taken a real shine to him, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today, just when I thought I was all Dior-ed out, my Dior SA convinced me to pick up yet another Toile de Jouy piece to add to my home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desserts are never gonna look as classy as they will perched on this pretty thing!



Not sure why the one attachment didn’t work...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Not sure why the one attachment didn’t work...


The attachment did work. But it's nice to see it again. Congratulations!


----------



## Liberté

Apparently there are waiting lists for some of the men's Kim Jones items in women's Dior stores as well... I was asking in some benelux locations and was told probably to forget about getting any of the monogram sneakers from them as there is already a waiting list and they didn't even know if or when or how they would get any of the men's items because they usually don't get any... If it's really that popular I'm surprised they haven't considered having a "men's corner" in all stores like Louboutin or Vuitton have been doing for a long time. 


averagejoe said:


> Robert Pattinson in Dior men's 2019:


that coat!


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Apparently there are waiting lists for some of the men's Kim Jones items in women's Dior stores as well... I was asking in some benelux locations and was told probably to forget about getting any of the monogram sneakers from them as there is already a waiting list and they didn't even know if or when or how they would get any of the men's items because they usually don't get any... If it's really that popular I'm surprised they haven't considered having a "men's corner" in all stores like Louboutin or Vuitton have been doing for a long time.
> 
> that coat!


I think that Dior men will be featured a lot more in new concessions. The one opening at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale is supposed to carry both men's and women's collections. 

I really want the Walk n'Dior logo shoes by Maria Grazia Chiuri and they are sold out everywhere too.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> I think that Dior men will be featured a lot more in new concessions. The one opening at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale is supposed to carry both men's and women's collections.
> 
> I really want the Walk n'Dior logo shoes by Maria Grazia Chiuri and they are sold out everywhere too.


I actually wasn't asking about the sneakers at all, they were just mentioned as an example of one item that was probably already sold out long before they even knew if they would get a single pair.  Hope you get all the items on your list eventually!


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I actually wasn't asking about the sneakers at all, they were just mentioned as an example of one item that was probably already sold out long before they even new if they would get a single pair.  Hope you get all the items on your list eventually!


Thanks! Price point is another reason why my wish-list won't be fully fulfilled. I had a chance to purchase the logo Book Tote in blue 2 weeks ago, but at $3400 CDN, I couldn't justify spending that much money on a canvas bag with limited functionality (it is just a large tote with no compartments), especially with all the other sales happening during that time. I was very tempted, though. 

I'll keep waiting for my DiorQuake pouch at this point. It's a bit more affordable, although I don't know if it will ever go back in stock.


----------



## Prada Prince

Flying back from Valencia after a fab holiday with some Dior pieces...


----------



## sonicxml

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has seen Kim Jone’s new pieces with CD buckle in person. I’m so obsessed with the mini saddle backpack and my saks SA said it would be available soon, however I’m a bit worried about the weight of that buckle. TIA!


----------



## jorjaiso

Dying to get the saddle messenger bag in navy. Any advice?


----------



## mk1997

I found an in-depth review of one of Kim Jones' pieces for Dior if anyone is interested:


----------



## jorjaiso

mk1997 said:


> I found an in-depth review of one of Kim Jones' pieces for Dior if anyone is interested:




What bag is this? I just ordered the saddle bag but it’s different than this.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> What bag is this? I just ordered the saddle bag but it’s different than this.


Pictures please!!! (after you receive it, of course)


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> Pictures please!!! (after you receive it, of course)


Will do!


----------



## jorjaiso

Question - how hard are the saddle bags going to be to get? I was able to get the black one but wanted the navy one badly. Long waitlists they said.


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> Pictures please!!! (after you receive it, of course)


Just got an email that my ordered was cancelled because they did not have the bag. So heartbroken.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Just got an email that my ordered was cancelled because they did not have the bag. So heartbroken.


That's terrible! They should try their best to get you another one!


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> That's terrible! They should try their best to get you another one!


Agreed. They then called 10 minutes later and told me they did have one in stock and the was an error in their system. Now my damn Amex won’t let the charge go through because of the amount. Livid here. So annoyed.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Agreed. They then called 10 minutes later and told me they did have one in stock and the was an error in their system. Now my damn Amex won’t let the charge go through because of the amount. Livid here. So annoyed.


Try another card if you can. If Not, ask Dior to hold it for you until your credit card can be charged again. They caused this error.


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> Try another card if you can. If Not, ask Dior to hold it for you until your credit card can be charged again. They caused this error.


That’s exactly what I am thinking of asking them. They are going to call me back once they figure out the stock/online issue and my card issue (they are calling to talk to Amex to release the funds)


----------



## roubass

jorjaiso said:


> Question - how hard are the saddle bags going to be to get? I was able to get the black one but wanted the navy one badly. Long waitlists they said.


I was lucky enough to get the saddle with like 500£ discount, will post pics when it arrives x


----------



## Liberté

jorjaiso said:


> Question - how hard are the saddle bags going to be to get? I was able to get the black one but wanted the navy one badly. Long waitlists they said.


The men's saddle shoudler bag? They are just releasing so I'm not surprised there are waiting lists, but I honestly don't think this bag specifically will be extremely hard to get later especially if you have a store nearby. I'm guessing they will be kept for more seasons and they were a part of the pre-fall 2019 runway. Black and navy are classic colors.  I'm honestly not quite sure how this will play out, but right now everything will seem extremely limited and difficult to get as hardly anything has released yet and this is of course also a part of the marketing. I think there's a lot more hype around this collection than it's been in many years, but at least from what I've seen it's been fairly easy to get Dior homme leather goods even on sale in the past...


----------



## averagejoe

This came at the worse time, after the seasonal sales have hit my bank account hard. But I've wanted this for a few months now. So glad to finally get it. Just wish it came earlier. 

Any guesses?


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> This came at the worse time, after the seasonal sales have hit my bank account hard. But I've wanted this for a few months now. So glad to finally get it. Just wish it came earlier.
> 
> Any guesses?
> View attachment 4296169
> View attachment 4296170


DiorQuake?!
Uh, the holiday packaging it's everything.


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> DiorQuake?!
> Uh, the holiday packaging it's everything.


You got it!!! It's the DiorQuake! And yes, the holiday packaging is really something. When the SA came back out of the storage with the wrapped purchase, I was quite surprised. I expected the white bag and box given that the holidays were over. The holiday packaging made the purchase extra special!


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> You got it!!! It's the DiorQuake! And yes, the holiday packaging is really something. When the SA came back out of the storage with the wrapped purchase, I was quite surprised. I expected the white bag and box given that the holidays were over. The holiday packaging made the purchase extra special!
> View attachment 4296373
> View attachment 4296374
> View attachment 4296375


Congrats! They are totally sold out here in Brazil (and we only have a single boutique in the country). I'm on the waitlist, but i'm traveling soon to Paris so I hope to get one there.


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> Congrats! They are totally sold out here in Brazil (and we only have a single boutique in the country). I'm on the waitlist, but i'm traveling soon to Paris so I hope to get one there.


They just restocked! I checked the website and there seems to be one at almost every boutique/concession in the UK! I'm assuming this applies worldwide. I hope you get your hands on one.


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> They just restocked! I checked the website and there seems to be one at almost every boutique/concession in the UK! I'm assuming this applies worldwide. I hope you get your hands on one.


I'm gonna call them tomorrow for a update. Thanks for letting me know!
And btw, you really should start a fashion related instagram! I love your pieces!


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> I'm gonna call them tomorrow for a update. Thanks for letting me know!
> And btw, you really should start a fashion related instagram! I love your pieces!


Aww thank you! I don't have the photography skills nor the budget to maintain a fashion Instagram, nor a photographer for that matter. I see people on the street posing for photographers so that they can have professional photos for Instagram. It's a bit much for me, considering it looks very unnatural when I catch the process of creating a good picture.


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> Aww thank you! I don't have the photography skills nor the budget to maintain a fashion Instagram, nor a photographer for that matter. I see people on the street posing for photographers so that they can have professional photos for Instagram. It's a bit much for me, considering it looks very unnatural when I catch the process of creating a good picture.


I totally agree with you about how unnatural it can get, but sometimes you need that much. Just some mirrors selfies/outdoor pics with a daily look for inspiration!


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> Aww thank you! I don't have the photography skills nor the budget to maintain a fashion Instagram, nor a photographer for that matter. I see people on the street posing for photographers so that they can have professional photos for Instagram. It's a bit much for me, considering it looks very unnatural when I catch the process of creating a good picture.



And guess what I just ordered....the saddle bag in navy. I guess everything happens for a reason. I had been wanting the navy over the black. So excited. Fingers crossed that this time it stays


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> And guess what I just ordered....the saddle bag in navy. I guess everything happens for a reason. I had been wanting the navy over the black. So excited. Fingers crossed that this time it stays


Please reveal when you receive it!!!


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> Please reveal when you receive it!!!


Of course! Which color did you like more?


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Of course! Which color did you like more?


I like both the black and navy equally. If I were to get one, it should be the navy because 90% of my bags are black! I need another colour in my collection. I wouldn't mind that taupe-coloured one that I saw on the runway, too.


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> I like both the black and navy equally. If I were to get one, it should be the navy because 90% of my bags are black! I need another colour in my collection. I wouldn't mind that taupe-coloured one that I saw on the runway, too.



For some reason the navy really stands out. I felt the black was a classic but a bit dull.


----------



## Liberté

Also a plus, navy goes with more colors than black.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> You got it!!! It's the DiorQuake! And yes, the holiday packaging is really something. When the SA came back out of the storage with the wrapped purchase, I was quite surprised. I expected the white bag and box given that the holidays were over. The holiday packaging made the purchase extra special!
> View attachment 4296373
> View attachment 4296374
> View attachment 4296375



Mod shots please!!!


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> I like both the black and navy equally. If I were to get one, it should be the navy because 90% of my bags are black! I need another colour in my collection. I wouldn't mind that taupe-coloured one that I saw on the runway, too.


I’m assuming these pieces are limited release?


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> I’m assuming these pieces are limited release?


I'm not sure. I have a feeling that they will be limited at first and then more available later on. This is assuming that this is not a seasonal style and will be carried over from season to season.


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure. I have a feeling that they will be limited at first and then more available later on. This is assuming that this is not a seasonal style and will be carried over from season to season.


Interesting. I spoke to someone at Dior today and they said this was a capsule so the items were only for a limited time. He named that the bag itself would come back in different styles/colors but the ones now are just for this run.


----------



## jorjaiso

Quick question all. 

Would love some help here. I’m so confused. There have been three of the new Kim Jones Saddle Bags that have sold on VC. There is one for sale now - https://us.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/dior-homme/navy-leather-dior-homme-bag-6762654.shtml

I don’t understand how these have sold for $1500-$1900. These are sold out everywhere. They retail for $2600. Am I missing something? Do people sell fake on. VC?


----------



## Liberté

I can't say anything about authenticity with regards to this bag, but this is Dior  not Hermès. I wouldn't expect them to go for higher than retail in the secondary market to be honest.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Quick question all.
> 
> Would love some help here. I’m so confused. There have been three of the new Kim Jones Saddle Bags that have sold on VC. There is one for sale now - https://us.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/dior-homme/navy-leather-dior-homme-bag-6762654.shtml
> 
> I don’t understand how these have sold for $1500-$1900. These are sold out everywhere. They retail for $2600. Am I missing something? Do people sell fake on. VC?


VC, like any unauthorized retailer, cannot claim that all of its bags are authentic, because we have caught some fakes in the past in the Authenticate This Dior thread. I'm not saying that these Saddle bags are fake. I just mean that I don't know if they are authentic.

I agree with what @Liberté said about Dior generally selling for less on the secondary market, but for a new piece like this which is currently highly coveted, this is unusual.


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> VC, like any unauthorized retailer, cannot claim that all of its bags are authentic, because we have caught some fakes in the past in the Authenticate This Dior thread. I'm not saying that these Saddle bags are fake. I just mean that I don't know if they are authentic.
> 
> I agree with what @Liberté said about Dior generally selling for less on the secondary market, but for a new piece like this which is currently highly coveted, this is unusual.


hey all! Completely understand - just really surprised that these would be going so much below retail


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> You got it!!! It's the DiorQuake! And yes, the holiday packaging is really something. When the SA came back out of the storage with the wrapped purchase, I was quite surprised. I expected the white bag and box given that the holidays were over. The holiday packaging made the purchase extra special!
> View attachment 4296373
> View attachment 4296374
> View attachment 4296375



What a great purchase! Congrats mate!


----------



## jorjaiso

What do you all think of the roller bag? Been looking at it for a bit.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> What do you all think of the roller bag? Been looking at it for a bit.


I think you should try it on in real life before making a decision. I had a chance to get one from Saks Toronto in August and I thought I would buy it, especially given the great price point for a Dior bag. I tried it on and it did not look good on me. I tried to wear it in different ways, and no matter how I wore it, it looked a bit weird on me. It looks fine on other people, but it just didn't look right on me. Maybe it's because it's not my style (i.e. doesn't go with what I wear), or maybe it's because I've never used such a cylindrical and small bag before.


----------



## Prada Prince

jorjaiso said:


> What do you all think of the roller bag? Been looking at it for a bit.


Yes, you should try it on in person to see if it suits you. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## Liberté

jorjaiso said:


> What do you all think of the roller bag? Been looking at it for a bit.


For me it's just not a practical bag. It can be carried in many different ways which is nice.

Kim Jones just announced another drop on his instagram. I wonder if new items will be included this time around I hope so.


----------



## roubass

Guys, have you seen?! The Dior Saddle from SS19 went in price by 200 GBP!


----------



## roubass

roubass said:


> Guys, have you seen?! The Dior Saddle from SS19 went in price by 200 GBP!



*Up in price


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> Guys, have you seen?! The Dior Saddle from SS19 went in price by 200 GBP!


 

This item will still sell out at this price, so I get their strategy.


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> This item will still sell out at this price, so I get their strategy.


Exactly! Crazyyy


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> Kim Jones just announced another drop on his instagram. I wonder if new items will be included this time around I hope so.


I certainly hope so, I've been waiting ages for my pre-order to arrive, but I'm not holding out much hope...


roubass said:


> Guys, have you seen?! The Dior Saddle from SS19 went in price by 200 GBP!


It's insane that the saddle has gone up in price within 2 months of first being stocked...


----------



## Liberté

roubass said:


> Guys, have you seen?! The Dior Saddle from SS19 went in price by 200 GBP!


Is it just in the UK though? If it is, maybe it could be brexit precaution?


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> Is it just in the UK though? If it is, maybe it could be brexit precaution?


The prices seem to have gone up for France as well. The bag is now €2,200, which is similarly priced to the UK...
I'm glad I got my little baby Saddle pouch before Chrimbo, god knows how much that's going to go up by...


----------



## aykc

Picked up this cute piece


----------



## Prada Prince

aykc said:


> View attachment 4304076
> View attachment 4304077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this cute piece



Twinsies!


----------



## averagejoe

aykc said:


> View attachment 4304076
> View attachment 4304077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this cute piece


I love this! Congratulations!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my little saddle...


----------



## roubass

They increased the price of the belts and the shoes as well apparently


----------



## fast runner

New addition to my Dior collection 
I really like the saddle pouch. It can be worn crossbody or as a beltbag. It has loops on the back so it can be put on a normal belt


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> New addition to my Dior collection
> I really like the saddle pouch. It can be worn crossbody or as a beltbag. It has loops on the back so it can be put on a normal belt


Great new pieces! I absolutely love them!


----------



## fast runner

averagejoe said:


> Great new pieces! I absolutely love them!


Thank you averagejoe . Can't wait for the warmer days to wear the sneakers


----------



## yenny90

fast runner said:


> New addition to my Dior collection
> I really like the saddle pouch. It can be worn crossbody or as a beltbag. It has loops on the back so it can be put on a normal belt


mod shots please!


----------



## melsig

fast runner said:


> New addition to my Dior collection
> I really like the saddle pouch. It can be worn crossbody or as a beltbag. It has loops on the back so it can be put on a normal belt



I ordered the black saddle pouch yesterday.  I'm a little bit worried about how much the pouch can hold, though.  Do you mind if I ask - do keys (say car key and 2 house keys) fit in the little zippered pouch?  Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

fast runner said:


> New addition to my Dior collection
> I really like the saddle pouch. It can be worn crossbody or as a beltbag. It has loops on the back so it can be put on a normal belt


Super cool and rock this


----------



## jorjaiso

What do you all think of the oblique messenger bag?


----------



## melsig

jorjaiso said:


> View attachment 4307050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think of the oblique messenger bag?



I like this style a lot in the oblique (FYI - I came to this thread as I love the Kim Jones Dior pieces).  I ordered the black version which is en route, but I haven't received it yet.  I am a little concerned about how little it holds - phone, card case and keys seem to be it, similar to an LV Petite Malle.


----------



## jorjaiso

melsig said:


> I like this style a lot in the oblique (FYI - I came to this thread as I love the Kim Jones Dior pieces).  I ordered the black version which is en route, but I haven't received it yet.  I am a little concerned about how little it holds - phone, card case and keys seem to be it, similar to an LV Petite Malle.


Is the one you got the one you wear around the waist or the messenger bag?


----------



## melsig

jorjaiso said:


> Is the one you got the one you wear around the waist or the messenger bag?



I bought this one, Dior x Kaws Pouch Saddle:



I think it's the same version as the oblique?


----------



## jorjaiso

melsig said:


> I bought this one, Dior x Kaws Pouch Saddle:
> 
> View attachment 4307179
> 
> I think it's the same version as the oblique?


Looks like it. 

What do you all think of the oblique saddle bag? I think I’m liking it more than the leather ones. Thoughts?


----------



## fast runner

melsig said:


> I ordered the black saddle pouch yesterday.  I'm a little bit worried about how much the pouch can hold, though.  Do you mind if I ask - do keys (say car key and 2 house keys) fit in the little zippered pouch?  Thanks!



The zipped pocket is very small. Only my car key fits in. The pouch itself (with the magnet closure) can hold more items: a small thin wallet or card holder, iphone, some other keys and possibly the sunglasses (without a case). Still, it is pretty small so you have to arrange all of said items inside of the pouch. But I was comparing to the men's saddle bag. It is not much bigger. Hopefully you will enjoy the saddle pouch as I do!


----------



## melsig

fast runner said:


> The zipped pocket is very small. Only my car key fits in. The pouch itself (with the magnet closure) can hold more items: a small thin wallet or card holder, iphone, some other keys and possibly the sunglasses (without a case). Still, it is pretty small so you have to arrange all of said items inside of the pouch. But I was comparing to the men's saddle bag. It is not much bigger. Hopefully you will enjoy the saddle pouch as I do!



Sorry, do you mean the men's saddle bag does not hold much more than the saddle pouch?  Hmm, that's a little disappointing.  I was going to try to get ahold of a men's black saddle bag as well, but may not bother if storage is that tight.  Thanks for the info on that and on the zippered pocket.  Honestly, the small storage would not bother me so much, but I bought 2 Petites Malles last year, and I'm not sure how many super-small bags I really need ("need" being relative, of course!).  The pouch definitely looks stunning, though.  Congratulations on yours!


----------



## fast runner

melsig said:


> Sorry, do you mean the men's saddle bag does not hold much more than the saddle pouch?  Hmm, that's a little disappointing.  I was going to try to get ahold of a men's black saddle bag as well, but may not bother if storage is that tight.  Thanks for the info on that and on the zippered pocket.  Honestly, the small storage would not bother me so much, but I bought 2 Petites Malles last year, and I'm not sure how many super-small bags I really need ("need" being relative, of course!).  The pouch definitely looks stunning, though.  Congratulations on yours!


Well, the saddle bag is definitely bigger than the pouch. But in my view, it does not hold substantially more than the pouch. Possibly due to the form and pretty narrow zipped opening


----------



## melsig

fast runner said:


> Well, the saddle bag is definitely bigger than the pouch. But in my view, it does not hold substantially more than the pouch. Possibly due to the form and pretty narrow zipped opening



I was afraid you were going to say that - thanks for the info!


----------



## jorjaiso

What do you all think of the oblique saddle bag? (Think this posted twice)


----------



## melsig

jorjaiso said:


> What do you all think of the oblique saddle bag? (Think this posted twice)
> View attachment 4307340



I prefer the leather versions, but I am usually not a big monogram fan (with some exceptions) so that's probably just me.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> What do you all think of the oblique saddle bag? (Think this posted twice)
> View attachment 4307340


I think Maria Grazia Chiuri uses this vintage monogram tapestry better than Kim Jones' team. The strap (especially with the sporty buckle) almost looks too athletic for the style. Maria Grazia pairs other "vintage" aspects with this monogram like antique gold hardware and leather trim in a similar fashion to vintage bags.

I like it, don't get me wrong. Maybe I'm just used to seeing that canvas on Dior bags with vintage aesthetic (including the Dior Vintage Traveler collection during Galliano's time). But I think it looks better in plain leather or with a less vintage-looking monogram canvas.


----------



## melsig

My pouch arrived early.    I love it - the design is beautiful, the leather is supple and very pleasant to the touch.  The positioning of the straps makes it very comfortable to wear crossbody.  For me, it holds a little more than I was expecting.  As long as I take my car key off the ring, both it and my house keys fit comfortably in the front zippered pouch.  The main pocket is quite narrow but it fits my Kindle Voyage with case, my iPhone with case and a small Fendi card case.  There's a bit of room left over on the side for a lip balm or something else small, but I don't like playing Tetris with my bag, so I probably wouldn't add that.  Please excuse the very low quality pic.  I wanted to see how it fit over my bulky winter shearling coat (for reference, I am a 5'6" tall woman):


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> My pouch arrived early.    I love it - the design is beautiful, the leather is supple and very pleasant to the touch.  The positioning of the straps makes it very comfortable to wear crossbody.  For me, it holds a little more than I was expecting.  As long as I take my car key off the ring, both it and my house keys fit comfortably in the front zippered pouch.  The main pocket is quite narrow but it fits my Kindle Voyage with case, my iPhone with case and a small Fendi card case.  There's a bit of room left over on the side for a lip balm or something else small, but I don't like playing Tetris with my bag, so I probably wouldn't add that.  Please excuse the very low quality pic.  I wanted to see how it fit over my bulky winter shearling coat (for reference, I am a 5'6" tall woman):
> 
> View attachment 4307450


I love this bag! Congratulations!


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> I love this bag! Congratulations!



Thanks, @averagejoe!  I'm very happy with my first Dior bag.  I have my eye on the Kim Jones Saddle Bag now.  Do you have any sense of how difficult this bag will be to get in the long run?


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> Thanks, @averagejoe!  I'm very happy with my first Dior bag.  I have my eye on the Kim Jones Saddle Bag now.  Do you have any sense of how difficult this bag will be to get in the long run?


If you were able to get this bag, then I don't think it will be that much more difficult to secure the other Saddle bag style. It's still a new item so it is hard to find initially like most popular new releases, but soon there will be more. Someone here said that the Saddle sling bag is seasonal, but I think it will actually be reiterated season after season in different colours.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> If you were able to get this bag, then I don't think it will be that much more difficult to secure the other Saddle bag style. It's still a new item so it is hard to find initially like most popular new releases, but soon there will be more. Someone here said that the Saddle sling bag is seasonal, but I think it will actually be reiterated season after season in different colours.



That's a good point.  Now that you mention it, I believe there was at least one different version of the bag - apart from that $23k+ metal showstopper - in the Pre-Fall 19 show...  I guess the big question is - how will later versions be priced?  

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> That's a good point.  Now that you mention it, I believe there was at least one different version of the bag - apart from that $23k+ metal showstopper - in the Pre-Fall 19 show...  I guess the big question is - how will later versions be priced?
> 
> Thank you!


They may be priced higher if they have some sort of embellishment, and prices may increase again.


----------



## melsig

melsig said:


> My pouch arrived early.    I love it - the design is beautiful, the leather is supple and very pleasant to the touch.  The positioning of the straps makes it very comfortable to wear crossbody.  For me, it holds a little more than I was expecting.  As long as I take my car key off the ring, both it and my house keys fit comfortably in the front zippered pouch.  The main pocket is quite narrow but it fits my Kindle Voyage with case, my iPhone with case and a small Fendi card case.  There's a bit of room left over on the side for a lip balm or something else small, but I don't like playing Tetris with my bag, so I probably wouldn't add that.  Please excuse the very low quality pic.  I wanted to see how it fit over my bulky winter shearling coat (for reference, I am a 5'6" tall woman):
> 
> View attachment 4307450



I have a slightly odd question I'm hoping I can get a few opinions on.  I really like the saddle pouch that I received yesterday (see pic in quoted message).  A friend of mine commented yesterday that it looked like a gun holster to her.  Do you agree?  I have to admit (and speaking strictly as a middle-aged Mom) if that's the general impression the bag gives, I'm not as thrilled to wear it, especially when I go to pick up my son at school.    I look at it, and I still see the Dior saddle shape, but maybe that's because it's what I was looking for when I bought the piece...  I wonder if it would look like a holster design to someone not familiar with the Dior saddle?  What do you think?


----------



## Bri08

I actually think this shape looks more like a gun holster to me: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/christian-dior-black-leather-saddle-belt-bag-size-85.html. Yours has more of a water bag-ish look. And yours is more of a handbag, not a belt bag.

Nonetheless, I showed your picture to my friends (who are not interested in designer bags) and they said that it _could_ be mistaken for a holster, especially without a logo like the Oblique saddle bags.


----------



## snibor

melsig said:


> I have a slightly odd question I'm hoping I can get a few opinions on.  I really like the saddle pouch that I received yesterday (see pic in quoted message).  A friend of mine commented yesterday that it looked like a gun holster to her.  Do you agree?  I have to admit (and speaking strictly as a middle-aged Mom) if that's the general impression the bag gives, I'm not as thrilled to wear it, especially when I go to pick up my son at school.    I look at it, and I still see the Dior saddle shape, but maybe that's because it's what I was looking for when I bought the piece...  I wonder if it would look like a holster design to someone not familiar with the Dior saddle?  What do you think?



Looks great on you.  But yes it does resemble gun holster.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> I have a slightly odd question I'm hoping I can get a few opinions on.  I really like the saddle pouch that I received yesterday (see pic in quoted message).  A friend of mine commented yesterday that it looked like a gun holster to her.  Do you agree?  I have to admit (and speaking strictly as a middle-aged Mom) if that's the general impression the bag gives, I'm not as thrilled to wear it, especially when I go to pick up my son at school.    I look at it, and I still see the Dior saddle shape, but maybe that's because it's what I was looking for when I bought the piece...  I wonder if it would look like a holster design to someone not familiar with the Dior saddle?  What do you think?


I didn't see it before and I guess the asymmetrical flap, sling style, and black colour can give that impression. However, upon closer inspection, people should be able to see that there is no pistol handle, and only the flap is asymmetrical while the body of the bag is just like any handbag so it's not truly shaped like a gun.


----------



## melsig

Bri08 said:


> I actually think this shape looks more like a gun holster to me: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/christian-dior-black-leather-saddle-belt-bag-size-85.html. Yours has more of a water bag-ish look. And yours is more of a handbag, not a belt bag.
> 
> Nonetheless, I showed your picture to my friends (who are not interested in designer bags) and they said that it _could_ be mistaken for a holster, especially without a logo like the Oblique saddle bags.





snibor said:


> Looks great on you.  But yes it does resemble gun holster.



Thanks very much @Bri08 and @snibor!  I appreciate your input.  (@Bri08, thank you for going above and beyond and asking your friends, too.)  I asked a couple more bag-loving friends, and they also agree that the design could be suggestive of a holster.  It may not work out for me, in my particular circumstances, but it's better to know now rather than later.


----------



## snibor

melsig said:


> Thanks very much @Bri08 and @snibor!  I appreciate your input.  (@Bri08, thank you for going above and beyond and asking your friends, too.)  I asked a couple more bag-loving friends, and they also agree that the design could be suggestive of a holster.  It may not work out for me, in my particular circumstances, but it's better to know now rather than later.



I still think it’s a fabulous piece. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> I didn't see it before and I guess the asymmetrical flap, sling style, and black colour can give that impression. However, upon closer inspection, people should be able to see that there is no pistol handle, and only the flap is asymmetrical while the body of the bag is just like any handbag so it's not truly shaped like a gun.



Thanks, @averagejoe.  I didn't think so, either - but when I look at this bag, I see the Dior saddle shape.  If I weren't thinking about Dior specifically, I guess I could see the suggestion of a shape.  I spoke with a couple other bag-obsessed friends today, and they both agreed that the shape reminds them of a holster.  I'll think about it a little longer, but I may return it, after all.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> Thanks, @averagejoe.  I didn't think so, either - but when I look at this bag, I see the Dior saddle shape.  If I weren't thinking about Dior specifically, I guess I could see the suggestion of a shape.  I spoke with a couple other bag-obsessed friends today, and they both agreed that the shape reminds them of a holster.  I'll think about it a little longer, but I may return it, after all.


If you got it in a different, lighter colour, then it wouldn't look as much like one. The black colour I guess makes it look more like one.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> If you got it in a different, lighter colour, then it wouldn't look as much like one. The black colour I guess makes it look more like one.



That's a really good thought, thank you!  I'll take a look at the other colors.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> That's a really good thought, thank you!  I'll take a look at the other colors.


This definitely won't look like a gun holster.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> This definitely won't look like a gun holster.



That's quite true.  I still prefer the leather version to the oblique, I'm afraid.  I like the way the light colored stitching emphasizes the saddle shapes on the black version.  Also, is the canvas treated on Dior bags?  I'd be worried about keeping it clean...  Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> That's quite true.  I still prefer the leather version to the oblique, I'm afraid.  I like the way the light colored stitching emphasizes the saddle shapes on the black version.  Also, is the canvas treated on Dior bags?  I'd be worried about keeping it clean...  Thank you!


The canvas is not treated but canvas doesn't dirty that easily, especially this one where it has so many variations in colour and texture that tiny stains won't show. 

What about this one, or is brown not your preferred colour?


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> The canvas is not treated but canvas doesn't dirty that easily, especially this one where it has so many variations in colour and texture that tiny stains won't show.
> 
> What about this one, or is brown not your preferred colour?



I do like the brown, too, but...doesn't it kind of have the same issue of looking like a holster?  I guess it's not as stark looking as the black?  Hmm...

Also, I believe this has the same striped strap as the brown and navy versions of the saddle bag, and I have to admit that I'm not as fond of that as the solid color.  Although I guess the stripe does make it more sporty looking and casual.  

I really do love this version of the classic saddle design, though.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> I do like the brown, too, but...doesn't it kind of have the same issue of looking like a holster?  I guess it's not as stark looking as the black?  Hmm...
> 
> Also, I believe this has the same striped strap as the brown and navy versions of the saddle bag, and I have to admit that I'm not as fond of that as the solid color.  Although I guess the stripe does make it more sporty looking and casual.
> 
> I really do love this version of the classic saddle design, though.


Sounds like you like the one you have the most. I suggest keeping it.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like you like the one you have the most. I suggest keeping it.



Thanks, I'm going to sleep on it.  At a different time in my life, this wouldn't have even been an issue for me.  I showed the photo of the brown version to my husband (who really couldn't care less about any of my bags and hasn't seen my black one yet) and asked him what it reminded him of:  "Well, it's a holste - no, wait, it's a saddle bag!"     He then walked away, muttering, "Is the dress blue or gold?"


----------



## Liberté

all the small bakcpacks of the first launch gone in one day here... =-(


----------



## averagejoe

What do you think of the new Dior Man collection?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> What do you think of the new Dior Man collection?



I’m loving the knitwear, the buckled belts and the nylon cannage backpack!


----------



## Liberté

I like it, my favourite so far is pre-fall though.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I like it, my favourite so far is pre-fall though.


My favourite so far was his first collection for Dior Man. I thought it really showed his vision for Dior Man.


----------



## jorjaiso

Hey there my dudes,

Need some advice. Currently in Amsterdam and I believe I have access to the folllowing two roller bags. Any thoughts on color preference - 

Navy - 



Black -


----------



## Prada Prince

jorjaiso said:


> Hey there my dudes,
> 
> Need some advice. Currently in Amsterdam and I believe I have access to the folllowing two roller bags. Any thoughts on color preference -
> 
> Navy -
> View attachment 4314817
> 
> 
> Black -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314818



It depends. I think if you’re getting the saddle in navy then maybe you should get the roller in black then for some variety?


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Hey there my dudes,
> 
> Need some advice. Currently in Amsterdam and I believe I have access to the folllowing two roller bags. Any thoughts on color preference -
> 
> Navy -
> View attachment 4314817
> 
> 
> Black -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314818


Will you have access to this one?





This one is under the Kim Jones aesthetic, and I like it more than the other two.


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to add that I think the suits in the new Dior Man collection are outstanding! The draping of the fabric from a stole to a sash and then to flow out asymmetrically brings both masculine tailoring and feminine couture draping together. It's nice to see a unique take on tailoring on the runway, especially with all the sporty, athleisure, and streetwear looks of late in the men's fashion scene.


----------



## ultravisitor

Kim Jones is amazing.


----------



## Liberté

I really like this but not sure if I would use it a lot. I was actually contemplating a very similar bag from Louboutin that is available now. I prefer the dior version though, and the bear is so cute


----------



## fast runner

Liberté said:


> I really like this but not sure if I would use it a lot. I was actually contemplating a very similar bag from Louboutin that is available now. I prefer the dior version though, and the bear is so cute
> 
> View attachment 4317446


it's not a bear. It's a dog ) Kim's dog named Cookie


----------



## Liberté

fast runner said:


> it's not a bear. It's a dog ) Kim's dog named Cookie


Haha, oops, I guess we see what we want to see.  Anyhow, it's just as cute a s a dog! 

I really also like the draping, it makes it look like they're standing in hero wind. Well sort of. The only thing I don't really like from the collection is the shoes.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I really like this but not sure if I would use it a lot. I was actually contemplating a very similar bag from Louboutin that is available now. I prefer the dior version though, and the bear is so cute
> 
> View attachment 4317446


Interesting bag shape. I think both the Dior and Louboutin look nice, except the bag looks fussy to open and close without setting it down somewhere.


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> it's not a bear. It's a dog ) Kim's dog named Cookie


I thought it was a bear, too. The pointy ears make sense now.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Haha, oops, I guess we see what we want to see.  Anyhow, it's just as cute a s a dog!
> 
> I really also like the draping, it makes it look like they're standing in hero wind. Well sort of. The only thing I don't really like from the collection is the shoes.


I agree. I really don't like the dress shoe with all that nylon technical fabric on top of it (center and left).


----------



## averagejoe

This one is not as bad, although I wouldn't get it:


----------



## McKinley21

omg!!! DIOR is perfect for absolutely everyone!


----------



## LeNeo

The mens show was a little awkward to watch, those poor models just standing on that giant treadmill. I wanna see the clothes in movement.. the actual collection was awesome, very nice fabrics and cuts. Loved the asymmetric jackets and that draping things


----------



## Liberté

LeNeo said:


> The mens show was a little awkward to watch, those poor models just standing on that giant treadmill. I wanna see the clothes in movement.. the actual collection was awesome, very nice fabrics and cuts. Loved the asymmetric jackets and that draping things


It was almost like they were characters from the selection screen in a video game. And many of the looks are giving me kind of super hero vibes in different ways too. I actually really liked the presentation and oddly thought it made sense, but Isee what you mean.


----------



## averagejoe

I was looking at WWD's street style photos from the men's fashion shows and I saw this:






I guess if I didn't and can't get my hands on a DiorQuake pouch, I can try this route.


----------



## binkone

fast runner said:


> Well, the saddle bag is definitely bigger than the pouch. But in my view, it does not hold substantially more than the pouch. Possibly due to the form and pretty narrow zipped opening



Beg to differ. I really wanted to buy the pouch... REALLY DID. But just putting a wallet and my AirPods isn’t gonna cut it.

I mean, I can’t even put in my sunglasses.

With the saddle bag, I can fit in wallet, AirPods, sunglasses, power bank and even a small street camera like the Ricoh GR.

It’s really a slot vs a bag compartment (albeit a narrow one), so you can't even compare.


----------



## Liberté

I'm not going to get any of the saddle bags. I saw them in real life in the boutique, but it's just not practical for me and it's too small. I did get one of the belts with the alyx belt buckles though, I really like how they're kind of subtle and modern. Also the bucle is not heavy at all so it doesn't droop. I'm interested in the lazer cut cannage bags, but they weren't on the list the SA had available for now, I presume they're going to drop later. The small backback is 1800 euros by the way.


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> I'm not going to get any of the saddle bags. I saw them in real life in the boutique, but it's just not practical for me and it's too small. I did get one of the belts with the alyx belt buckles though, I really like how they're kind of subtle and modern. Also the bucle is not heavy at all so it doesn't droop. I'm interested in the lazer cut cannage bags, but they weren't on the list the SA had available for now, I presume they're going to drop later. The small backback is 1800 euros by the way.



I’m quite keen on one of those belts, maybe in the canvas rather than the leather since I can’t see myself using it except on the weekends. But they still haven’t arrived yet to try on... Le sigh...


----------



## binkone

Prada Prince said:


> I’m quite keen on one of those belts, maybe in the canvas rather than the leather since I can’t see myself using it except on the weekends. But they still haven’t arrived yet to try on... Le sigh...



Do take note that while the belts are awesome with the Alyx designed buckles, they can be a bit troublesome depending on how large the belt loops off your pants are. You may find yourself unlooping the buckle everytime you want to get it on the pants.


----------



## averagejoe

binkone said:


> Do take note that while the belts are awesome with the Alyx designed buckles, they can be a bit troublesome depending on how large the belt loops off your pants are. You may find yourself unlooping the buckle everytime you want to get it on the pants.


Good to know!


----------



## averagejoe

Streetstyle shot from couture week:


----------



## binkone

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Prada Prince

binkone said:


> Mission accomplished!



What did you get?


----------



## averagejoe

binkone said:


> Mission accomplished!


Did you get the Saddle sling bag?


----------



## binkone

averagejoe said:


> Did you get the Saddle sling bag?



Yes, I did! In brown...

Glad to report that I can fit in Nintendo Switch, or Sony Rx1r, or Leica M10 with 35mm 8 elements or 50mm collapsible lens mounted, and even with a compact umbrella. Initially I thought it could only fit a very slim camera (like Ricoh GR) but glad it can work really well as a small street photographer's bag with a Leica RF and 2-3 of the smaller lenses.

Certainly not like how fast runner likened it to not much larger than the saddle pouch!

I will try to get poser shots with it in the next day or so.


----------



## averagejoe

binkone said:


> Yes, I did! In brown...
> 
> Glad to report that I can fit in Nintendo Switch, or Sony Rx1r, or Leica M10 with 35mm 8 elements or 50mm collapsible lens mounted, and even with a compact umbrella. Initially I thought it could only fit a very slim camera (like Ricoh GR) but glad it can work really well as a small street photographer's bag with a Leica RF and 2-3 of the smaller lenses.
> 
> Certainly not like how fast runner likened it to not much larger than the saddle pouch!
> 
> I will try to get poser shots with it in the next day or so.


Congratulations!

Looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## binkone

Still can’t get over how Kim Jones saw to match up the saddle bag to the human silhouette...

You don’t carry this bag, you wear it!


----------



## Prada Prince

Spending the afternoon in the Bond Street flagship checking out the second wave of Kim Jones’s pieces with my Diorama and baby Saddle...


----------



## binkone

Prada Prince said:


> Spending the afternoon in the Bond Street flagship checking out the second wave of Kim Jones’s pieces with my Diorama and baby Saddle...
> 
> View attachment 4329425



What did you fit in your baby saddle? I came close to getting one but chickened out at the last minute.


----------



## Prada Prince

binkone said:


> What did you fit in your baby saddle? I came close to getting one but chickened out at the last minute.



I think you can fit some cards in there... I keep a grand total of......absolutely nothing in it. 

To be honest, at this point, I’m just using it as an accessory on my belt loop and maybe as a bag charm.


----------



## binkone

Prada Prince said:


> I think you can fit some cards in there... I keep a grand total of......absolutely nothing in it.
> 
> To be honest, at this point, I’m just using it as an accessory on my belt loop and maybe as a bag charm.


Sure, I get that... If I were to get it, it would be just a pseudo wallet of notes and cards. But somehow could not see myself doing that.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Chelsea with my “Laddie” Dior and baby Saddle...


----------



## hoching_yiu

Happy Early Chinese New Year everyone! I’m soooooo excited to get the Oblique belted cotton jacket and the sneakers!! I guess the jacket was from the second wave?! I also tried on the formal jacket shown at the first Kim Jones show which is also amazinnnng! But I’m not sure if I should get this one or the ladies classic version of the Bar Jacket...Will share some mod pics soon!!!!  Btw does anybody here know the prices for this gorgeous backpack in EURO?? I heard they were sold out everywhere....


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Happy Early Chinese New Year everyone! I’m soooooo excited to get the Oblique belted cotton jacket and the sneakers!! I guess the jacket was from the second wave?! I also tried on the formal jacket shown at the first Kim Jones show which is also amazinnnng! But I’m not sure if I should get this one or the ladies classic version of the Bar Jacket...Will share some mod pics soon!!!!  Btw does anybody here know the prices for this gorgeous backpack in EURO?? I heard they were sold out everywhere....


I haven't seen the Bar jacket on a guy before. Looking forward to your mod shots!

The smaller backpack is 1800 Euros. I think this will look nicer because the larger one looks huge on the model!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen the Bar jacket on a guy before. Looking forward to your mod shots!
> 
> The smaller backpack is 1800 Euros. I think this will look nicer because the larger one looks huge on the model!


I looove the little backpack, but I've already got two items on the way from the Kim Jones collection (excluding the baby Saddle), and I can't justify any further purchases! A bit of me is dying inside seeing all the beautiful pieces trickling into the boutique...


----------



## Liberté

The big backpack doesn't look that big in real life, it looks "normal sized", I mean not oversized, but a regular big practical backpack. I actually di dlike it, but I wouldn't use even a regular sized backpack. I still haven't seen the small one, the first drop sold out within a few hours in Paris. But I would get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jeromepourhomme

FINALLY the shirt came in.  I am sad it wasn't produced in black, or in a tank, but hopefully next season.  Kim Jones is the best!


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally got hold of one of my Kim Jones wishlist pieces... (the other seems to be in purgatory somewhere despite being paid for in full since October!) 

I got the Oblique tee shirt in white, and I cannot be happier (mostly because I managed to squeeze my Rubenesque figure into a size I did not expect, without the aid of  Crisco and some fishing line...) [emoji4]

I’ve now managed to get two runway pieces (the other being the baby Saddle) that I fell in love with when I watched the show... [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Prada Prince

jeromepourhomme said:


> FINALLY the shirt came in.  I am sad it wasn't produced in black, or in a tank, but hopefully next season.  Kim Jones is the best!



Snap! 

They do make it in black, I saw it in person at the Bond Street boutique in London, but I had my heart set on the white one...


----------



## jeromepourhomme

Prada Prince said:


> Snap!
> 
> They do make it in black, I saw it in person at the Bond Street boutique in London, but I had my heart set on the white one...


oh man!  i have to talk to my SA.  I don't think it was purchased for the US, but she is working on a special order


----------



## Prada Prince

jeromepourhomme said:


> oh man!  i have to talk to my SA.  I don't think it was purchased for the US, but she is working on a special order



Best of luck!


----------



## averagejoe

jeromepourhomme said:


> FINALLY the shirt came in.  I am sad it wasn't produced in black, or in a tank, but hopefully next season.  Kim Jones is the best!


Wow that looks amazing on you!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got hold of one of my Kim Jones wishlist pieces... (the other seems to be in purgatory somewhere despite being paid for in full since October!)
> 
> I got the Oblique tee shirt in white, and I cannot be happier (mostly because I managed to squeeze my Rubenesque figure into a size I did not expect, without the aid of  Crisco and some fishing line...) [emoji4]
> 
> I’ve now managed to get two runway pieces (the other being the baby Saddle) that I fell in love with when I watched the show... [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4333637
> View attachment 4333638
> 
> View attachment 4333639


Oh you got the shirt too! Two of the same reveals back to back!


----------



## Liberté

You both look great! If you don't like the color I guess you could always wear something in a different color underneath? There's another coming out too in black with the see through in just a few spots if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> You both look great! If you don't like the color I guess you could always wear something in a different color underneath? There's another coming out too in black with the see through in just a few spots if I'm not mistaken?



Thank you so much. I love the white version the moment I saw it on the runway show.

I’m going to alternate between a beige, white and grey undershirt to showcase the pattern in different styles, and I think it’s such a versatile piece.


----------



## averagejoe

I have something to reveal too!


----------



## jeromepourhomme

Liberté said:


> You both look great! If you don't like the color I guess you could always wear something in a different color underneath? There's another coming out too in black with the see through in just a few spots if I'm not mistaken?


oh im definitely in love with the white as well!  But i always like having favorites in a black option too haha


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I have something to reveal too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333799



Show us show us show us!


----------



## averagejoe

I got the blue strap to match my DiorQuake! I tried the bag on with my Valentino straps at home and none of them truly matched (mostly because of the hardware and fabric colour). Only a Dior strap would match perfectly. When I was ready to buy the strap, I was surprised they didn't have any in Toronto, so it had to be ordered in from Vancouver. 

The SA also gave me some Lunar New Year red pockets and they are gorgeous! I love the gold foil Toile de Jouy!


----------



## hoching_yiu

I COULDN'T WAIT and finally snatched the last one available in Hong Kong!!
The size of the backpack is not as big as I imagined!
I was a complete Phoebe Philo's Celine and Raf Simons's era Dior fan until Kim Jones joined Dior...
I felt so lucky to get the sneakers, earrings, the backpack and my fav jacket!!!!!
Here are the mod pics.......I'm only 170cm tall...the bag doesn't really consume me I guess lol


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> I COULDN'T WAIT and finally snatched the last one available in Hong Kong!!
> The size of the backpack is not as big as I imagined!
> I was a complete Phoebe Philo's Celine and Raf Simons's era Dior fan until Kim Jones joined Dior...
> I felt so lucky to get the sneakers, earrings, the backpack and my fav jacket!!!!!
> Here are the mod pics.......I'm only 170cm tall...the bag doesn't really consume me I guess lol


Wow it really isn't that big at all. It's quite a nice size.

I love all your new Dior goodies! Are those cuff links, earrings, or pins in the first photo?


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Wow it really isn't that big at all. It's quite a nice size.
> 
> I love all your new Dior goodies! Are those cuff links, earrings, or pins in the first photo?


Hello Joe! Thank you! Those are magnetic earrings in the first pic  The new accessories boxes for DIOR men are AMAZING and FUN!! The boxes can transform into multiple shapes!


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Hello Joe! Thank you! Those are magnetic earrings in the first pic  The new accessories boxes for DIOR men are AMAZING and FUN!! The boxes can transform into multiple shapes!


Wow I want them! They would be fun, and if I get tired of them as earrings, then they can become magnetic "pins" on a lapel.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Wow I want them! They would be fun, and if I get tired of them as earrings, then they can become magnetic "pins" on a lapel.


Woohoo!! Oh YASSSS Thank you for giving me the idea of using the earrings as pin!!! You know what...I was gonna get the CD ICON pin for my jacket but now I could get something else instead! What should I get next? I’m still thinking of the blazer day and night but there’s only black available in Hong Kong now...


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Woohoo!! Oh YASSSS Thank you for giving me the idea of using the earrings as pin!!! You know what...I was gonna get the CD ICON pin for my jacket but now I could get something else instead! What should I get next? I’m still thinking of the blazer day and night but there’s only black available in Hong Kong now...


Do you mean the Oblique blazer? I think it looks very nice. There's something very architectural and futuristic about it, especially in black.


----------



## Prada Prince

Making full use of my baby Saddle and wearing it out to lunch on this gusty day in London...


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean the Oblique blazer? I think it looks very nice. There's something very architectural and futuristic about it, especially in black.


OMG they have an Oblique blazer from SS19?! I was thinking about these:


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> OMG they have an Oblique blazer from SS19?! I was thinking about these:


I meant the one you posted (the second one). It's called "Tailleur Oblique" (I think). I think it's perfect in black. The white one looks a little much with the extra strap across the chest. The black one will serve you well for years to come! It's classic, but with just enough edge to keep it interesting.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> I meant the one you posted (the second one). It's called "Tailleur Oblique" (I think). I think it's perfect in black. The white one looks a little much with the extra strap across the chest. The black one will serve you well for years to come! It's classic, but with just enough edge to keep it interesting.


Oh yess! I’m so torn between these! I don’t have ANY blazers ever so I guess it’s safer to get a more classic one right?! That’s why in the earlier post I was actually thinking of trying the BAR JACKET... I just wanna own the ultimate classic piece! 

Btw the SA told me the backpack I got was supposed to send back to Europe due to high demand...as they’re handcrafted and very complicated to make...they will not produce this style after this season...anyone get more info on that?


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Oh yess! I’m so torn between these! I don’t have ANY blazers ever so I guess it’s safer to get a more classic one right?! That’s why in the earlier post I was actually thinking of trying the BAR JACKET... I just wanna own the ultimate classic piece!
> 
> Btw the SA told me the backpack I got was supposed to send back to Europe due to high demand...as they’re handcrafted and very complicated to make...they will not produce this style after this season...anyone get more info on that?


If you can find a good fit on the Dior Men jacket, then I recommend that instead. The waist may be too cinched for a male physique. I saw a guy wearing a women's jacket and I could tell immediately because of the way the jacket is cut (like some of those seams shouldn't be there on a guy's jacket), and the shoulders didn't fit right. 

Wow! I didn't know that these backpacks would be a one-off run.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> If you can find a good fit on the Dior Men jacket, then I recommend that instead. The waist may be too cinched for a male physique. I saw a guy wearing a women's jacket and I could tell immediately because of the way the jacket is cut (like some of those seams shouldn't be there on a guy's jacket), and the shoulders didn't fit right.
> 
> Wow! I didn't know that these backpacks would be a one-off run.


My SA told me the white one would be cashmere!!! but I'm still struggling which one to choose... personally I prefer the double breasted one but the single buttoned one is soooooo chic!!!

Yes.... I think they will keep the mini backpacks but the big one should be one-off...


----------



## averagejoe

Trying on my DiorQuake with my new Dior strap. Also wearing my J'ADIOR and friendship bracelets, and my DiorQuake belt.


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> Trying on my DiorQuake with my new Dior strap. Also wearing my J'ADIOR and friendship bracelets, and my DiorQuake belt.
> View attachment 4337147


Gosh love your look!! In love with your new Dior strap!


----------



## kma03

averagejoe said:


> Trying on my DiorQuake with my new Dior strap. Also wearing my J'ADIOR and friendship bracelets, and my DiorQuake belt.
> View attachment 4337147



Oh what designer are your boots by if you don't mind me asking? The buckle detail looks awesome!


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Gosh love your look!! In love with your new Dior strap!


Thank you very much!



kma03 said:


> Oh what designer are your boots by if you don't mind me asking? The buckle detail looks awesome!


Thanks! They are Versace! They are my first pair of Versace shoes and I love them!
https://www.versace.com/us/en-us/me.../DSU6885-D1VTRC_K41T.html?cgid=230000#start=1


----------



## LeNeo

averagejoe said:


> Trying on my DiorQuake with my new Dior strap. Also wearing my J'ADIOR and friendship bracelets, and my DiorQuake belt.
> View attachment 4337147



This is so dope, congratulations! Looks very practical with the strap
Love the jadior chain bracelet on you, is it adjustable?


----------



## roubass

My newest bag... Who can guess  which season... Heheh


----------



## averagejoe

LeNeo said:


> This is so dope, congratulations! Looks very practical with the strap
> Love the jadior chain bracelet on you, is it adjustable?


Thank you very much!

The J'ADIOR bracelet is not adjustable. It means it is a bit large on me as my wrists are on the smaller side, but at least there isn't a dangling piece at the end from adjustment. I think it makes the bracelet look more masculine.


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> My newest bag... Who can guess  which season... Heheh


It's from Fall/Winter 2019! How did you get it so early?!

Congratulations!!! Mod shots, please!


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> It's from Fall/Winter 2019! How did you get it so early?!
> 
> Congratulations!!! Mod shots, please!



Hehe! I will! When it arrives around end of this week... And I have sources hehe


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> It's from Fall/Winter 2019! How did you get it so early?!
> 
> Congratulations!!! Mod shots, please!




Also got offered a ring from FW19


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> Also got offered a ring from FW19


Wow you do have sources! Lucky you!


----------



## LeNeo

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The J'ADIOR bracelet is not adjustable. It means it is a bit large on me as my wrists are on the smaller side, but at least there isn't a dangling piece at the end from adjustment. I think it makes the bracelet look more masculine.


Actually I'm on the skinnier side and I hate it when bracelets are hanging at the palm of my hand. They fall off of my hand and I only notice they're gone when I get home. I've tried the friendship bracelet but those dangling threads are kind of annoying. I do have quite a collection of this kind of beachy thread bracelet, so I'm still thinking about getting one of those


----------



## averagejoe

LeNeo said:


> Actually I'm on the skinnier side and I hate it when bracelets are hanging at the palm of my hand. They fall off of my hand and I only notice they're gone when I get home. I've tried the friendship bracelet but those dangling threads are kind of annoying. I do have quite a collection of this kind of beachy thread bracelet, so I'm still thinking about getting one of those


I know what you mean about those dangling tassels. I've gotten used to them now. I just have to take care when I eat in case they touch the food.

The J'ADIOR bracelet won't fall off. It can't fit past the widest part of the hand.


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

averagejoe said:


> Trying on my DiorQuake with my new Dior strap. Also wearing my J'ADIOR and friendship bracelets, and my DiorQuake belt.


Omg I adore you.  I have been eyeballing that same strap for my Diorquake, since I can't get that damn medallion-less oblique strap.  I've been wanting to see someone pair these two specific items together, so thank you for sharing.  They look great together!  We have very similair fashion interests.


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Jones is wearing the new Saddle belt bag in this photo from WWD:


----------



## Kevinh73

I just bought my first Dior bag!  I have to say I really love it.  I got the saddle bag in black leather for $2700.  I’m guessing this is the revised price since early January??  Lol.  Now I’m looking at rtw from Dior.  Virgil’s rtw really just does not appeal to me.  I can’t wear most of them and all of them are so overpriced.


----------



## binkone

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones is wearing the new Saddle belt bag in this photo from WWD:



A bit disappointing with this material choice.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4339748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought my first Dior bag!  I have to say I really love it.  I got the saddle bag in black leather for $2700.  I’m guessing this is the revised price since early January??  Lol.  Now I’m looking at rtw from Dior.  Virgil’s rtw really just does not appeal to me.  I can’t wear most of them and all of them are so overpriced.


I love it! Congratulations! I saw the logo version of this bag this past weekend at Saks and if it wasn't for the fact that I just bought a strap and the DiorQuake not so long ago, I would've paid the $3100 CAD price tag. It's much nicer in real life than the pictures. Sigh...


----------



## averagejoe

binkone said:


> A bit disappointing with this material choice.


I agree. I'm not a big fan of nylon as my style is not sporty at all. The nylon looks wrinkly around the DIOR logo. I understand the appeal of the bag, because a lot of brands are making belt bags with nylon recently (even Fendi's new Peekaboo for men is a nylon belt bag), but it is absolutely not my style. I will take a structured bag over this any day.

Maybe that's why I prefer the DiorQuake over all the belt-style bags I've seen recently. At least it is structured, and has a vintage vibe rather than an athletic one.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I agree. I'm not a big fan of nylon as my style is not sporty at all. The nylon looks wrinkly around the DIOR logo. I understand the appeal of the bag, because a lot of brands are making belt bags with nylon recently (even Fendi's new Peekaboo for men is a nylon belt bag), but it is absolutely not my style. I will take a structured bag over this any day.
> 
> Maybe that's why I prefer the DiorQuake over all the belt-style bags I've seen recently. At least it is structured, and has a vintage vibe rather than an athletic one.



Honestly, I don’t get the nylon trend these days. The only brand I feel does nylon well is Prada. 

The vibe I’m getting from the nylon belt bag is “gift with purchase” tbh...


----------



## binkone

What you guys prefer on bags such as the saddle bag and saddle pouch - contrast or matching stitching?

It’s interesting to compare spring/summer to fall/winter on how the bags look with different stitching.

In all, the spring/summer speaks to me better with the contrast stitching. So much so, I may try to nail another piece before it’s all over.


----------



## Prada Prince

binkone said:


> What you guys prefer on bags such as the saddle bag and saddle pouch - contrast or matching stitching?
> 
> It’s interesting to compare spring/summer to fall/winter on how the bags look with different stitching.
> 
> In all, the spring/summer speaks to me better with the contrast stitching. So much so, I may try to nail another piece before it’s all over.



I prefer contrast stitching. I think it highlights the detailing better...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> The vibe I’m getting from the nylon belt bag is “gift with purchase” tbh...


Now that you put it this way, I can't un-see that.


----------



## averagejoe

binkone said:


> What you guys prefer on bags such as the saddle bag and saddle pouch - contrast or matching stitching?
> 
> It’s interesting to compare spring/summer to fall/winter on how the bags look with different stitching.
> 
> In all, the spring/summer speaks to me better with the contrast stitching. So much so, I may try to nail another piece before it’s all over.


I think it looks good either way on the guy's Saddle bags.

On the women's Saddle bags, I like them the way they are right now, which is without contrast stitching. It gives them a very clean look.


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones is wearing the new Saddle belt bag in this photo from WWD:


Getting it this week, can’t wait


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> Now that you put it this way, I can't un-see that.



OMG don’t make me regret my purchase


----------



## binkone

roubass said:


> OMG don’t make me regret my purchase



Maybe you can share what drew you to this?


----------



## roubass

binkone said:


> Maybe you can share what drew you to this?



Hehe, spent 1 000£, on it, so now a bit torned if I should have bought it, when the material is satin/nylon... Seeing your discussion hahah


----------



## binkone

roubass said:


> Hehe, spent 1 000£, on it, so now a bit torned if I should have bought it, when the material is satin/nylon... Seeing your discussion hahah



Well, I’m sure you must have liked it to jump on it... don’t need to bother with our noise! Everyone’s taste is different!


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> OMG don’t make me regret my purchase


Don't regret your purchase. 

I agree with withat @binkone said. The bag drew you to it for a reason. We all have different styles, with things that appeal to us, and things that don't.

Nylon bags just generally don't appeal to me, although every once in a while there is a piece that catches my eye. Fendi makes some nice nylon pieces, and I got my hands on a Valentino Rockstud small nylon messenger two months ago which I really like. The nylon tones down the Rockstuds a bit and balances the look of the bag in my opinion.


----------



## binkone

Just to follow on the contrast stitching discussion, I must say I prefer black on black, bonus with the black buckle for FW19. But I prefer contrast stitch for the color options.

Here's SS19 for comparison.


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> Don't regret your purchase.
> 
> I agree with withat @binkone said. The bag drew you to it for a reason. We all have different styles, with things that appeal to us, and things that don't.
> 
> Nylon bags just generally don't appeal to me, although every once in a while there is a piece that catches my eye. Fendi makes some nice nylon pieces, and I got my hands on a Valentino Rockstud small nylon messenger two months ago which I really like. The nylon tones down the Rockstuds a bit and balances the look of the bag in my opinion.



I wonder if the RRP of the nylon is gonna be more than 1000£ which i paid now


----------



## jorjaiso

Hey all,

Just had this baby delivered. Bought it second-hand (only used 3-4 times and purchased in December) from eBay. Gorgeous bag. 





That being said, still worried that it isn’t authentic. Would anyone that has this mind letting me know? Would love to connect.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just had this baby delivered. Bought it second-hand (only used 3-4 times and purchased in December) from eBay. Gorgeous bag.
> View attachment 4342611
> 
> View attachment 4342612
> 
> 
> That being said, still worried that it isn’t authentic. Would anyone that has this mind letting me know? Would love to connect.


Please share pictures of all details on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread


----------



## Kevinh73

binkone said:


> Just to follow on the contrast stitching discussion, I must say I prefer black on black, bonus with the black buckle for FW19. But I prefer contrast stitch for the color options.
> 
> Here's SS19 for comparison.


Interesting.  Just change out the stitching and buckle color and the bag has a very different feel to it.  All black version def feels more masculin and heavier looking.  Given I have the spring summer version of this bag, I’m reluctant to buy another bag that pretty much is the same.... décisions décisions...


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in my new Dior Oblique tee (possibly my favourite piece of clothing ever now!) and my “Laddie” Dior...


----------



## Liberté

roubass said:


> Hehe, spent 1 000£, on it, so now a bit torned if I should have bought it, when the material is satin/nylon... Seeing your discussion hahah


Honestly, materials isn't why the prices are the way they are, it's the branding and marketing. White cotton socks with a small bee on it would sell for less than 30  euros or whatever socks go for these days if it weren't for the Dior branding. They have a Dior blue p-a-p shirt for 690 euros on the site and you can get made in france shirts in demi mesure with the mother of pearl buttons in Paris for 1/4 of that price. That means for 1/4 of the price you can get the same materials and the same attributes and quality (if Dior shirts are indeed made in france, but they are probably made in Italy not that it matters), except that it will fit your body better than the Dior shirt, but it won't be branded Dior. I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade and we all know I have bought and still am looking for items from this collection, but I also think it's better to know what you pay for and when you buy from these brands, most of your money goes into getting a desirable brand, new fashion from this season and hopefully something that looks cool (design).  Whether it's worth it to you is something only one person can decide.


----------



## Liberté

Kevinh73 said:


> Interesting.  Just change out the stitching and buckle color and the bag has a very different feel to it.  All black version def feels more masculin and heavier looking.  Given I have the spring summer version of this bag, I’m reluctant to buy another bag that pretty much is the same.... décisions décisions...


I like the contrast stitching with the colors too, but not the black. Off white contrast stiching would look dirty, white probably too harsh, but maybe red or electric blue or something might look cool, but not with this collection anyhow.


----------



## space12

Hi all!
Has anyone had their B23 sneakers out and about? How do they wear? 
I just purchased a pair, and I'm not sure if I should keep them, as I'm afraid they will yellow and wear in a bad way. Also, I see now that the Walk N' Dior sneakers are now produced in full men's sizing. Do you think they are a safer bet?


----------



## averagejoe

space12 said:


> Hi all!
> Has anyone had their B23 sneakers out and about? How do they wear?
> I just purchased a pair, and I'm not sure if I should keep them, as I'm afraid they will yellow and wear in a bad way. Also, I see now that the Walk N' Dior sneakers are now produced in full men's sizing. Do you think they are a safer bet?


I have no experience with the wear of the B23 sneakers but I saw both the B23 and the Walk N'Dior Oblique shoes at Saks and I like the Walk N'Dior a lot more. The B23 material is interesting as it feels like a breathable sporty fabric, but it may be a bit too sporty for my liking, especially with all the translucent plastic details. The Walk N'Dior looks easy-to-wear with a bit of vintage feel which goes perfectly with jeans and casual non-sporty styles.


----------



## MrChris

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I am so excited I had to share my first first Dior purchase. Saw this at the Dior Homme boutique and couldn't stop thinking about it. The new Voyage Oblique Jacquard Tote from Mr Kim Jones. Love at first sight and can't wait to wear it! What do you think?


----------



## Liberté

MrChris said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here. I am so excited I had to share my first first Dior purchase. Saw this at the Dior Homme boutique and couldn't stop thinking about it. The new Voyage Oblique Jacquard Tote from Mr Kim Jones. Love at first sight and can't wait to wear it! What do you think?


 Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here. I am so excited I had to share my first first Dior purchase. Saw this at the Dior Homme boutique and couldn't stop thinking about it. The new Voyage Oblique Jacquard Tote from Mr Kim Jones. Love at first sight and can't wait to wear it! What do you think?
> View attachment 4347104


I love it! I love how it has the new buckle on the shoulder strap (which makes the tote very functional), and also how the straps are made with leather (save for the wider part of the shoulder strap, which is done very tastefully).


----------



## Christofle

Does anyone have positive experience with the quality of Dior belts? They seem to have some interesting closures this year and I’m in the market for a new belt. I swung by my local Hermes and was a bit disappointed with the quality of the leathers.


----------



## roubass

Scored this bad boy for 250£ including shipping


----------



## fast runner

Christofle said:


> Does anyone have positive experience with the quality of Dior belts? They seem to have some interesting closures this year and I’m in the market for a new belt. I swung by my local Hermes and was a bit disappointed with the quality of the leathers.


All Dior belts that I bought during last 7 years were of very good quality. I had some issues with the belts during Slimane times but that is long time ago. What belt are you looking at? Alyx buckle belts?


----------



## Christofle

fast runner said:


> All Dior belts that I bought during last 7 years were of very good quality. I had some issues with the belts during Slimane times but that is long time ago. What belt are you looking at? Alyx buckle belts?



Yes, it’s an Alyx Buckle one (https://www.dior.com/en_int/products/couture-4330AGYLL_H00B-navy-blue-calfskin-belt).

I’m currently deciding between a Stefano Ricci eagle belt and the Dior Alyx one. I don’t have access to either so I’ll only be able to physically see them once I’m in Germany for business.


----------



## fast runner

Christofle said:


> Yes, it’s an Alyx Buckle one (https://www.dior.com/en_int/products/couture-4330AGYLL_H00B-navy-blue-calfskin-belt).
> 
> I’m currently deciding between a Stefano Ricci eagle belt and the Dior Alyx one. I don’t have access to either so I’ll only be able to physically see them once I’m in Germany for business.



The belt is nice. And this type of leather is usually of good quality


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Yes, it’s an Alyx Buckle one (https://www.dior.com/en_int/products/couture-4330AGYLL_H00B-navy-blue-calfskin-belt).
> 
> I’m currently deciding between a Stefano Ricci eagle belt and the Dior Alyx one. I don’t have access to either so I’ll only be able to physically see them once I’m in Germany for business.


I've owned a few Dior belts in the past. They are generally very high quality. All my Dior Homme ones have held up very very well. Actually, my work belt has been so heavily used for years and although I had to redye it once because of all the scratches I put in it, the leather has not cracked or peeled. Very impressive.

My newer DiorQuake belt has very supple leather. It feels very luxurious but I'm afraid that it will look wonky over time because it looks like it is very prone to stretching due to the suppleness. The belt has to be supple for it to fit through the D with the grommets.


----------



## Prada Prince

After months and months of waiting, my final Dior purchase from Kim Jones’s Spring Summer 2019 collection finally arrived in the Bond Street boutique. 




Even though I pre-ordered this on full deposit back in November, I was annoyed that, yet again, no one called me to let me know that the piece has arrived. I tried my luck today, guessing that the piece had arrived because the related pieces had appeared on the website. 

Luckily it hadn’t been sold, and was still in the display cabinet. 




The packaging is really cool, the box opens up into a display, and can be reconfigured into different combinations!



Presenting my new “CD” ICON chain link bracelet in sterling silver from the Kim Jones x Ambush collection! 




It’s so featherlight, it feels like I’m wearing nothing at all! 




So glad it’s finally here! Here it is when I tried it on in store.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> After months and months of waiting, my final Dior purchase from Kim Jones’s Spring Summer 2019 collection finally arrived in the Bond Street boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4350734
> 
> 
> Even though I pre-ordered this on full deposit back in November, I was annoyed that, yet again, no one called me to let me know that the piece has arrived. I tried my luck today, guessing that the piece had arrived because the related pieces had appeared on the website.
> 
> Luckily it hadn’t been sold, and was still in the display cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 4350736
> 
> 
> The packaging is really cool, the box opens up into a display, and can be reconfigured into different combinations!
> View attachment 4350739
> 
> 
> Presenting my new “CD” ICON chain link bracelet in sterling silver from the Kim Jones x Ambush collection!
> 
> View attachment 4350738
> 
> 
> It’s so featherlight, it feels like I’m wearing nothing at all!
> 
> View attachment 4350740
> 
> 
> So glad it’s finally here! Here it is when I tried it on in store.
> 
> View attachment 4350741


Wow the packaging is fantastic! So is the bracelet! 

It's not too nice of them to offer it for sale to others even though you paid for it in full. I think you should complain to Dior customer service to prevent this from happening again. I would be very upset if I paid in full for something that is then sold to someone else because no one had the diligence to cross-reference the arrivals with the pre-orders. Even video game stores are better at pre-orders than this, and I expect very little from these stores due to the low price point and lack of commission.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Wow the packaging is fantastic! So is the bracelet!
> 
> It's not too nice of them to offer it for sale to others even though you paid for it in full. I think you should complain to Dior customer service to prevent this from happening again. I would be very upset if I paid in full for something that is then sold to someone else because no one had the diligence to cross-reference the arrivals with the pre-orders. Even video game stores are better at pre-orders than this, and I expect very little from these stores due to the low price point and lack of commission.



Thanks AJ. 

It’s frankly ridiculous that they didn’t put the bracelet aside to fulfil the pre-order. Bad enough that they didn’t let me know when it arrived, especially given I had been dropping by many times and always inquired as to when the bracelet was going to arrive.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks AJ.
> 
> It’s frankly ridiculous that they didn’t put the bracelet aside to fulfil the pre-order. Bad enough that they didn’t let me know when it arrived, especially given I had been dropping by many times and always inquired as to when the bracelet was going to arrive.


Their central customer service should know about this. This is no way to treat a customer, especially a loyal one like yourself.


----------



## roubass

Happened to me as well... Had bee charms pre ordered, none let me know, they had them on display so they gave them to me, when I got to know they have one there! How ridiculous seriously.... 




Prada Prince said:


> Thanks AJ.
> 
> It’s frankly ridiculous that they didn’t put the bracelet aside to fulfil the pre-order. Bad enough that they didn’t let me know when it arrived, especially given I had been dropping by many times and always inquired as to when the bracelet was going to arrive.


----------



## Prada Prince

roubass said:


> Happened to me as well... Had bee charms pre ordered, none let me know, they had them on display so they gave them to me, when I got to know they have one there! How ridiculous seriously....



Exactly! They were like, “oh yes, we see you have a pre-order. You can have this one?” gesturing to the one in the display cabinet... 

Especially since they kept saying by virtue of pre-ordering on full deposit, it will be immediately put aside for you when one comes in... I was just lucky I got there when I did.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Their central customer service should know about this. This is no way to treat a customer, especially a loyal one like yourself.



Yeah maybe I should write in to customer services...


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new bracelet, my Lucky Dior pendant and Kaws Bee charm on my Birkin..


----------



## averagejoe

I shared this photo in the Celebrities and their Diors thread but I wanted to share it here, too (from WWD):





I think that this Tailleur Oblique suit makes such a fashion statement, without going as far as Billy Porter. I think he should be the new face of Dior Men. He looks so much better than Robert Pattinson in my opinion.


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> I shared this photo in the Celebrities and their Diors thread but I wanted to share it here, too (from WWD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this Tailleur Oblique suit makes such a fashion statement, without going as far as Billy Porter. I think he should be the new face of Dior Men. He looks so much better than Robert Pattinson in my opinion.



SKINS!


----------



## jeromepourhomme

averagejoe said:


> I shared this photo in the Celebrities and their Diors thread but I wanted to share it here, too (from WWD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this Tailleur Oblique suit makes such a fashion statement, without going as far as Billy Porter. I think he should be the new face of Dior Men. He looks so much better than Robert Pattinson in my opinion.



Nick looks amazing in this, but I wish he went with the longer runway wrap.  If the ladies can manage trains on their gowns, he can manage a long piece of fabric!  Definitely looking into getting this ensemble though!


----------



## binkone

Wow just saw this on Vogue






I do not think I saw this during the show... Seems to be a similar design as the nylon one? This is definitely much better!


----------



## Prada Prince

I love my Oblique tee so much... Throwback to wearing it out to tea for the first time [emoji4]


----------



## roubass

binkone said:


> Wow just saw this on Vogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think I saw this during the show... Seems to be a similar design as the nylon one? This is definitely much better!



In loooove, the price is going to go through the roof tho!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Prada Prince said:


> I love my Oblique tee so much... Throwback to wearing it out to tea for the first time [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4356182



Perfect outfit. I love it!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Does anyone have this pouch? Based off the description, it seems really small (20CM x 10.7CM).


----------



## averagejoe

WWD was showing pictures of the Women @ Dior event in New York, and one of the pictures was of Dior's training manager (David Mohammadi) who will serve as a male mentor helping women entering the fashion business. I thought I should share his picture here because he's wearing quite a bit of Maria Grazia Chiuri's Dior:




Source: https://wwd.com/eye/parties/gallery...unches-third-mentorship-program-in-new-york-7


----------



## binkone

Kim Jones is doing it white next!


----------



## Prada Prince

binkone said:


> View attachment 4376102
> 
> 
> Kim Jones is doing it white next!


Beautiful, and I'd love it to match my tee, but am terrified it is going to be a dirt trap!


----------



## mk1997

binkone said:


> View attachment 4376102
> 
> 
> Kim Jones is doing it white next!



I heard this might be a China exclusive.


----------



## PookieMalibu

B23s and next to my new LVs.


----------



## PookieMalibu

Packaging was cool too...


----------



## averagejoe

PookieMalibu said:


> Packaging was cool too...


Thanks for sharing the pictures of the packaging as well! I love your new shoes!


----------



## Azul91

Could a guy get away with this color? Also, are the mini saddle bags worth it?


----------



## mk1997

Azul91 said:


> View attachment 4382133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could a guy get away with this color? Also, are the mini saddle bags worth it?



I think a guy could pull off this colour. IMO, the mini saddle is kinda small. How it looks on a guy will depend on your proportions, but I'm 6ft tall and the mini saddle looks like a super mini bag on me.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Diorama, Oblique tee, Diorosphere necklace and Cruise ‘18 bracelets...


----------



## averagejoe

Azul91 said:


> View attachment 4382133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could a guy get away with this color? Also, are the mini saddle bags worth it?


I think you may be able to if you get a multicolour Dior strap to go with it so that the bag would look like a sling/messenger bag, which makes it look less like a purse due to its colour.





I think that the grained Saddles are worth it. They are very structured which is important in showing off the architectural shape of the Saddle.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Men Pre-Fall 2019 campaign:


----------



## AManIntoFashion

This bad boy is on my list.

It seems foolish I want it considering I wouldn't be able to fit my ids inside it. Nonetheless, it's on my for future purchase wish list!


----------



## roubass

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Diorama, Oblique tee, Diorosphere necklace and Cruise ‘18 bracelets...
> 
> View attachment 4382771


Heey! Thinking of getting the t shirt, which size did you get? X


----------



## Prada Prince

roubass said:


> Heey! Thinking of getting the t shirt, which size did you get? X



L


----------



## jorjaiso

Took this baby out


----------



## dammie

AManIntoFashion said:


> This bad boy is on my list.
> 
> It seems foolish I want it considering I wouldn't be able to fit my ids inside it. Nonetheless, it's on my for future purchase wish list!


[emoji7][emoji7]Same here. Definitely on my wish list


----------



## MrChris

At the airport with my Oblique Tote, strap tucked away. Love how versatile and functional it is!


----------



## Prada Prince

Dioring during afternoon tea...


----------



## hightea_xx

Long time no post!

Out shopping at Ikea with this stud.


----------



## LeNeo

@hightea_xx not a big fan of the Lady Dior for guys but this studded one looks surprisingly dope!




Too cringy for instagram


----------



## Liberté

wow apparently many of the blue mesh t shirts came ripped to the store .   Really fragile.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> wow apparently many of the blue mesh t shirts came ripped to the store .   Really fragile.


Yikes! That's terrible. No one wants a shirt so delicate it may rip when putting it on. It's clothing after all. Has to be able to survive being put on the body.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> Yikes! That's terrible. No one wants a shirt so delicate it may rip when putting it on. It's clothing after all. Has to be able to survive being put on the body.


The tag actually says do not wear any accessories when putting on the garment on...

Washing and drying is obviously a big risk no matter how you do it, I'm not sure I would leave it to dry cleaners... I would've preferred getting the t-shirt with a few patches but they apparently sold like hotcakes...  And my guess is that it's just as fragile. It's a bit ridiculous, but it's a cool effect and I know they used new techniques with some of the upcoming metalized pieces too. It's a shame if they implode after a few uses.


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> The tag actually says do not wear any accessories when putting on the garment on...
> 
> Washing and drying is obviously a big risk no matter how you do it, I'm not sure I would leave it to dry cleaners... I would've preferred getting the t-shirt with a few patches but they apparently sold like hotcakes...  And my guess is that it's just as fragile. It's a bit ridiculous, but it's a cool effect and I know they used new techniques with some of the upcoming metalized pieces too. It's a shame if they implode after a few uses.



Which one is this blue one? I’ve only seen the ones with a couple of Oblique patches.


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Harrods with my Laddie Dior and Cruise ‘18 bracelets...


----------



## Liberté

Prada Prince said:


> Which one is this blue one? I’ve only seen the ones with a couple of Oblique patches.


It's the same material as this sweater

https://www.dior.com/en_hk/products...nical-wool-sweater-dior-oblique-devore-effect

It's a completely different technique from what they've used on the ones with the patches.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Debuting the small tote bag at the launch of the pop up store for Dior Men's Fall 2019 collection. I receive so much admiration of the small book tote from guests !


----------



## Adrian Ho

Also plus the black grained calfskin with gold hardware one which isn’t available in the store and not shown in the picture.



Please help me decide which one I should get?
I have about two days to decide. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> View attachment 4415714
> 
> Also plus the black grained calfskin with gold hardware one which isn’t available in the store and not shown in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me decide which one I should get?
> I have about two days to decide.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Definitely the ultra matte versions, perhaps navy because it will go better with a lot of different colours. I love black and most of my bags are black, but I find them hard to match lighter-colour outfits.

I think that the ultra matte versions look quite masculine. Even the large ultra matte black Lady Dior looks okay on a guy because the monochromatic finish tones down the hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

I got two new Dior goodies! There is no Dior Men boutique in Toronto at the moment (I think one will open soon at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale) so the only available retailer is Saks Eaton Centre. 

Any guesses?


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> I got two new Dior goodies! There is no Dior Men boutique in Toronto at the moment (I think one will open soon at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale) so the only available retailer is Saks Eaton Centre.
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416083
> View attachment 4416084


A  B23 HI-Top in Dior Oblique and a CD Chain link bracelet in silver?
(I chose these two because they're on my lust list)


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> A  B23 HI-Top in Dior Oblique and a CD Chain link bracelet in silver?
> (I chose these two because they're on my lust list)


The black Oblique hi-top and the CD link bracelet are on my list as well. Too bad Saks is the only place I can get Dior Men in Toronto (soon to change, though!). Popular items sell out immediately, and since Saks doesn't have a lot of stock, it means that I have no chance at getting popular items from them unless I happen to be there when new stock arrives.

So no, they are not those items. But I did get two things that were not on my wish list at all. They were love at first sight! I saw the all-leather version of the Saddle clutch last weekend and debated on getting it. I called to see if it was still there (obviously sold out immediately after I saw it), and was lucky to be introduced to a new version that just came in. I got a belt that can turn the clutch into a belt/sling bag.

I was surprised that the box for the Saddle clutch did not have the new Dior logo. I thought they gave me an old box but the sticker on the back indicated that this was the original box for this clutch.


----------



## AngelYuki

averagejoe said:


> The black Oblique hi-top and the CD link bracelet are on my list as well. Too bad Saks is the only place I can get Dior Men in Toronto (soon to change, though!). Popular items sell out immediately, and since Saks doesn't have a lot of stock, it means that I have no chance at getting popular items from them unless I happen to be there when new stock arrives.
> 
> So no, they are not those items. But I did get two things that were not on my wish list at all. They were love at first sight! I saw the all-leather version of the Saddle clutch last weekend and debated on getting it. I called to see if it was still there (obviously sold out immediately after I saw it), and was lucky to be introduced to a new version that just came in. I got a belt that can turn the clutch into a belt/sling bag.
> 
> I was surprised that the box for the Saddle clutch did not have the new Dior logo. I thought they gave me an old box but the sticker on the back indicated that this was the original box for this clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416420
> View attachment 4416427
> View attachment 4416429
> View attachment 4416450
> View attachment 4416451


Congrats! It's like the best of both worlds. Oblique pattern and leather


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> Congrats! It's like the best of both worlds. Oblique pattern and leather


Thank you! Yes I agree. I had my doubts about the combination of the Oblique with black leather and silver hardware (I prefer the aged gold hardware that Maria Grazia Chiuri usually pairs with the Oblique) but I think I'm growing to really like them together.


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> The black Oblique hi-top and the CD link bracelet are on my list as well. Too bad Saks is the only place I can get Dior Men in Toronto (soon to change, though!). Popular items sell out immediately, and since Saks doesn't have a lot of stock, it means that I have no chance at getting popular items from them unless I happen to be there when new stock arrives.
> 
> So no, they are not those items. But I did get two things that were not on my wish list at all. They were love at first sight! I saw the all-leather version of the Saddle clutch last weekend and debated on getting it. I called to see if it was still there (obviously sold out immediately after I saw it), and was lucky to be introduced to a new version that just came in. I got a belt that can turn the clutch into a belt/sling bag.
> 
> I was surprised that the box for the Saddle clutch did not have the new Dior logo. I thought they gave me an old box but the sticker on the back indicated that this was the original box for this clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416420
> View attachment 4416427
> View attachment 4416429
> View attachment 4416450
> View attachment 4416451


I know this is the Dudes thread so sorry for my intrusion but would this belt fit a woman?! I LOVE IT


----------



## Adrian Ho

averagejoe said:


> Definitely the ultra matte versions, perhaps navy because it will go better with a lot of different colours. I love black and most of my bags are black, but I find them hard to match lighter-colour outfits.
> 
> I think that the ultra matte versions look quite masculine. Even the large ultra matte black Lady Dior looks okay on a guy because the monochromatic finish tones down the hardware.



My SA also suggested me get the ultra matte versions in blue because she thought it’s rarer than the black. I love both and also wear both colors...


----------



## Adrian Ho

averagejoe said:


> The black Oblique hi-top and the CD link bracelet are on my list as well. Too bad Saks is the only place I can get Dior Men in Toronto (soon to change, though!). Popular items sell out immediately, and since Saks doesn't have a lot of stock, it means that I have no chance at getting popular items from them unless I happen to be there when new stock arrives.
> 
> So no, they are not those items. But I did get two things that were not on my wish list at all. They were love at first sight! I saw the all-leather version of the Saddle clutch last weekend and debated on getting it. I called to see if it was still there (obviously sold out immediately after I saw it), and was lucky to be introduced to a new version that just came in. I got a belt that can turn the clutch into a belt/sling bag.
> 
> I was surprised that the box for the Saddle clutch did not have the new Dior logo. I thought they gave me an old box but the sticker on the back indicated that this was the original box for this clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416420
> View attachment 4416427
> View attachment 4416429
> View attachment 4416450
> View attachment 4416451



I love the belt and would love to get one for myself too. 

Congratulations on awesome purchases!


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> I know this is the Dudes thread so sorry for my intrusion but would this belt fit a woman?! I LOVE IT


Yes it comes in multiple sizes, and is adjustable. The smallest size they had there was 80, and then 85. It is also only 25 mm thick so it's on the narrow side, meaning it is quite appropriate for women as well since women's belts tend to be thinner than men's.


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> My SA also suggested me get the ultra matte versions in blue because she thought it’s rarer than the black. I love both and also wear both colors...


Looks like there's a clear winner here 

The blue will go better with colours like creme and beige in your outfit. Black can pair with these, of course, but not as well.


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> I love the belt and would love to get one for myself too.
> 
> Congratulations on awesome purchases!


Thanks! I love the belt too. The buckle is so nice!


----------



## hightea_xx

Like @averagejoe I could not resist the temptation of Saks in Toronto!  But I decided to treat myself to two items that had been in my mind, after trying on multiple bags.  I went back and forth on different options, including the supple lady Dior in large (too similar to my Diorissimo), the Diorevolution in matte blue and indigo (too similar to my diorama).  In the end I decided on two different compact “pouches” instead, which has been a size I’ve been gravitating to recently (down sizing for the win!)

Any ideas?


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Like @averagejoe I could not resist the temptation of Saks in Toronto!  But I decided to treat myself to two items that had been in my mind, after trying on multiple bags.  I went back and forth on different options, including the supple lady Dior in large (too similar to my Diorissimo), the Diorevolution in matte blue and indigo (too similar to my diorama).  In the end I decided on two different compact “pouches” instead, which has been a size I’ve been gravitating to recently (down sizing for the win!)
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 4416827


DiorQuake?! The Lady Dior WOC? Or is it the Diorama vertical pouch? REVEAL PLEASE!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> DiorQuake?! The Lady Dior WOC? Or is it the Diorama vertical pouch? REVEAL PLEASE!!!



There really isn’t getting around you!!

Decided on blue blue blue quake pouch and lady dior clutch!  I wanted something more casual and something more elegant so I decided on both!




Couldn’t wait to use the quake pouch, paired with my studded strap.  A match made in heaven.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> There really isn’t getting around you!!
> 
> Decided on blue blue blue quake pouch and lady dior clutch!  I wanted something more casual and something more elegant so I decided on both!
> 
> View attachment 4416868
> 
> 
> Couldn’t wait to use the quake pouch, paired with my studded strap.  A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 4416869


 Just...wow! 

The DiorQuake and strap are a match made in heaven!


----------



## ambregaelle

averagejoe said:


> Yes it comes in multiple sizes, and is adjustable. The smallest size they had there was 80, and then 85. It is also only 25 mm thick so it's on the narrow side, meaning it is quite appropriate for women as well since women's belts tend to be thinner than men's.


It looks like the small sizes are sold out online in the us at least. I’ll have to call the stores... did u mention only Saks has homme here? My husband has a relationship with the SA at Yorkdale because of the stuff he bought for me. Would it be better to ask them?


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> It looks like the small sizes are sold out online in the us at least. I’ll have to call the stores... did u mention only Saks has homme here? My husband has a relationship with the SA at Yorkdale because of the stuff he bought for me. Would it be better to ask them?


I think Holts Yorkdale only has Dior men's shoes at the moment. A Dior Men boutique should open very shortly there.


----------



## Liberté

ambregaelle said:


> I know this is the Dudes thread so sorry for my intrusion but would this belt fit a woman?! I LOVE IT


I think a lot of the Kim Jones collection is fit for women, even if it's not necessarily very feminine.


----------



## silvester

averagejoe said:


> The black Oblique hi-top and the CD link bracelet are on my list as well. Too bad Saks is the only place I can get Dior Men in Toronto (soon to change, though!). Popular items sell out immediately, and since Saks doesn't have a lot of stock, it means that I have no chance at getting popular items from them unless I happen to be there when new stock arrives.
> 
> So no, they are not those items. But I did get two things that were not on my wish list at all. They were love at first sight! I saw the all-leather version of the Saddle clutch last weekend and debated on getting it. I called to see if it was still there (obviously sold out immediately after I saw it), and was lucky to be introduced to a new version that just came in. I got a belt that can turn the clutch into a belt/sling bag.
> 
> I was surprised that the box for the Saddle clutch did not have the new Dior logo. I thought they gave me an old box but the sticker on the back indicated that this was the original box for this clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416420
> View attachment 4416427
> View attachment 4416429
> View attachment 4416450
> View attachment 4416451


OH those are absolutely beautiful! Congrats!

I pass by Holt Renfrew on my way to work and see the high tops and fall more in love each time!


----------



## averagejoe

silvester said:


> OH those are absolutely beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> I pass by Holt Renfrew on my way to work and see the high tops and fall more in love each time!


I know what you mean. I pass the Bloor Holt Renfrew Men's store very often on my runs and I see their floral high tops as well as their Cannage+Oblique low tops which make me want them more and more each time.


----------



## Liberté

getting the alyx boucle hat might have been a mistake, I feel like a fashion victim .


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> getting the alyx boucle hat might have been a mistake, I feel like a fashion victim .


I don't think it is that trendy. Plus I thought that buckle was going to become a part of Dior Men's vocabulary so we will see it in future collections too, so it will become a Dior Men classic.


----------



## Liberté

I don't know if it's trendy, but people were staring at my forehead! 


averagejoe said:


> I don't think it is that trendy. Plus I thought that buckle was going to become a part of Dior Men's vocabulary so we will see it in future collections too, so it will become a Dior Men classic.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I don't know if it's trendy, but people were staring at my forehead!


Oh that's what you mean. I think they may have been trying to make out what it's supposed to be. The C and D are not immediately obvious.


----------



## LeNeo

Liberté said:


> I don't know if it's trendy, but people were staring at my forehead!


I dont think its about the "C.D", the buckle is quite prominent. If it bothers you then maybe try wearing it like a normal baseball cap then it wouldn't be literally in your face. lol


----------



## hightea_xx

Went to check out the Dior Men’s Pre-fall pop-up at Holts Yorkdale...  ended up with a little treat [emoji85]

I was eyeing the oblique card holder and the Saddle cross body pouch but as I already did some damage this passed weekend I decided to control myself...  and get something I’ve been searching for all over the city.  Now I’ll be putting myself on a ban for a little bit and avoiding the lux areas for a while lol!




Any guesses?  Disclaimer: it’s NOT from the men’s collection, I just asked nicely for the lovely navy bag


----------



## silvester

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 4421066
> 
> 
> Went to check out the Dior Men’s Pre-fall pop-up at Holts Yorkdale...  ended up with a little treat [emoji85]
> 
> I was eyeing the oblique card holder and the Saddle cross body pouch but as I already did some damage this passed weekend I decided to control myself...  and get something I’ve been searching for all over the city.  Now I’ll be putting myself on a ban for a little bit and avoiding the lux areas for a while lol!
> 
> View attachment 4421067
> 
> 
> Any guesses?  Disclaimer: it’s NOT from the men’s collection, I just asked nicely for the lovely navy bag


Something dior Oblique?


----------



## hightea_xx

silvester said:


> Something dior Oblique?



Nope!




I decided on the Danseuse Etoile chocker!

I was originally contemplating between the bracelet or the necklace but as I can double wrap the bracelet into a necklace I decided to go that route instead.  I think it will look so chic paired with a button up shirt.


----------



## Liberté

hightea_xx said:


> Nope!
> 
> View attachment 4421326
> 
> 
> I decided on the Danseuse Etoile chocker!
> 
> I was originally contemplating between the bracelet or the necklace but as I can double wrap the bracelet into a necklace I decided to go that route instead.  I think it will look so chic paired with a button up shirt.


congratulations it looks really nice!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Nope!
> 
> View attachment 4421326
> 
> 
> I decided on the Danseuse Etoile chocker!
> 
> I was originally contemplating between the bracelet or the necklace but as I can double wrap the bracelet into a necklace I decided to go that route instead.  I think it will look so chic paired with a button up shirt.


I love this necklace. Congratulations! I want the ring from this collection.

Thank you for sharing the picture of the pop up. I will go this Saturday. I can't wait to see it! Did you see any Dior men's jewelry and Saddle bags (including the intermediate size one sling bag)?


----------



## ambregaelle

hightea_xx said:


> Nope!
> 
> View attachment 4421326
> 
> 
> I decided on the Danseuse Etoile chocker!
> 
> I was originally contemplating between the bracelet or the necklace but as I can double wrap the bracelet into a necklace I decided to go that route instead.  I think it will look so chic paired with a button up shirt.



Omg I love this


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I love this necklace. Congratulations! I want the ring from this collection.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the picture of the pop up. I will go this Saturday. I can't wait to see it! Did you see any Dior men's jewelry and Saddle bags (including the intermediate size one sling bag)?



This is the slings bag they had!  I definitely wanted it but I will make due with my quake and lady Dior clutch.  I would call to reserve if you are keen because I’m sure they will sell out if they haven’t already.

They had a good assortment of bags, a couple of versions of the roller pouch, this cross body sling, the saddle clutch, a men’s saddle bag, back packs in oblique and mini saddle, oblique totes.   Jewelry was less it was inside the. Concession and only from the prefall collection.   An earring, a bracelet, a key ring...  all featuring the Sorayama logo.

Lots of RTW as well and while I was waiting for my purchase to be processed lots of people were purchasing clothing.  It’s the busiest I’ve ever seen a Dior boutique in all my years!


----------



## Liberté

People are crazy about Kim Jones! There will be more drops from the soyarama collection I'm sure even if it sells out initially, but you never know. 

I hope they get the mini back packs in some color other than black again. I missed out on the contrast stiching one for the spring collection... But I don't want black and they seem less popular, well, at least they were available in store a few hours after the release which wasn't the case for the first drop of the spring rendition. :/


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> This is the slings bag they had!  I definitely wanted it but I will make due with my quake and lady Dior clutch.  I would call to reserve if you are keen because I’m sure they will sell out if they haven’t already.
> 
> They had a good assortment of bags, a couple of versions of the roller pouch, this cross body sling, the saddle clutch, a men’s saddle bag, back packs in oblique and mini saddle, oblique totes.   Jewelry was less it was inside the. Concession and only from the prefall collection.   An earring, a bracelet, a key ring...  all featuring the Sorayama logo.
> 
> Lots of RTW as well and while I was waiting for my purchase to be processed lots of people were purchasing clothing.  It’s the busiest I’ve ever seen a Dior boutique in all my years!


AHHH! I better make my way there tomorrow ASAP! Thanks for the intel!


----------



## MrChris

I'm so excited to share my new purchase! I've been eyeing this CD Icon ring for a while but it's been unavailable everywhere I've looked. I finally managed to track down the very last one in Korea while on holiday and I'm so thrilled with this piece! The box the ring comes in is also crazy cool. So happy! What do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> I'm so excited to share my new purchase! I've been eyeing this CD Icon ring for a while but it's been unavailable everywhere I've looked. I finally managed to track down the very last one in Korea while on holiday and I'm so thrilled with this piece! The box the ring comes in is also crazy cool. So happy! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4422547
> View attachment 4422548


I love it! I want one too!


----------



## averagejoe

An image of an attendee at the recent Dior cruise 2020 show (from DiorMag), wearing a Lady Dior bag, J'adior crystal choker, and KaleiDiorscopic sweater:


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> An image of an attendee at the recent Dior cruise 2020 show (from DiorMag), wearing a Lady Dior bag, J'adior crystal choker, and KaleiDiorscopic sweater:



An attendee? [emoji23]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> An attendee? [emoji23]


I don't recognize him. Is he someone famous?


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I don't recognize him. Is he someone famous?



Bryanboy!  He’s gained a little weight (not meant to be mean just a statement of fact).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Bryanboy!  He’s gain a little weight (not meant to be mean just a statement of fact).


Oh! I saw his picture before but I guess I didn't remember it. Thanks!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Oh! I saw his picture before but I guess I didn't remember it. Thanks!



Did you happen by Yorkdale today???  Any reveals for us?! [emoji85]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Did you happen by Yorkdale today???  Any reveals for us?! [emoji85]


I seriously contemplated buying the sling bag. It was $2350, which is really not bad! But given that I recently got the Saddle clutch, Alyx belt, and two pairs of Valentino sneakers, I couldn't justify spending money on yet another belt-style bag. I like my Saddle clutch more because it looks more like the original Saddle shape. So I passed on it. I was hoping to see the Sorayama bracelet but I think it's sold out there. Here's a picture of me in front of the pop-up, with my identity concealed:


----------



## AngelYuki

MrChris said:


> I'm so excited to share my new purchase! I've been eyeing this CD Icon ring for a while but it's been unavailable everywhere I've looked. I finally managed to track down the very last one in Korea while on holiday and I'm so thrilled with this piece! The box the ring comes in is also crazy cool. So happy! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4422547
> View attachment 4422548


Congrats! Love the packaging!  Super unique and reminds me of origami


----------



## averagejoe

Here are more pictures of the pop-up space. If I had all of the money in the world, I would get one of those Saddle crossbody bags (the Oblique version, $3100), that small leather backpack (~$2800), the Oblique tote, the all-leather version of the Saddle clutch I already have ($1400), and the Oblique roller pouch too. But alas, I already spent too much money this past month, and since I don't have all the money in the world, I walked away empty handed . I was hoping to score one of those CD rings that @MrChris got, so I could leave with a smaller souvenir, but they didn't have any.









Those black Oblique shoes are actually not for sale. The salesperson told me that Holts will get them in May.


----------



## hightea_xx

First nice day of the year!  Loving the quake pouch [emoji173]️


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> First nice day of the year!  Loving the quake pouch [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4423823


Awesome look! I love how casual this bag is without being sporty.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out for lunch today while on a visit back home in Ottawa, with the lady Dior clutch on for the ride.  I love just looking at this bag, the quilting so so plus and the color is just divine [emoji7] also wearing my new Danseuse Etoile choker [emoji92]


----------



## Liberté

I really like the color.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out for lunch today while on a visit back home in Ottawa, with the lady Dior clutch on for the ride.  I love just looking at this bag, the quilting so so plus and the color is just divine [emoji7] also wearing my new Danseuse Etoile choker [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4424502


Wow that necklace...I want it!!!


----------



## Aerdem

Woman here.. hope that’s welcomed  Just received my Dior Homme/Sorayama collaboration Pre-Fall 2019 piece! My aesthetic  is super androgynous/minimalist- live in men’s collection suit jackets. This pin could not be more sleek!! Even the sci-fi/ futuristic packaging of this collection calls to me. I plan to wear it on my jackets, and I think it pairs well with my silver metallic Burberry DK88 (as pictured). 

Just as an aside- I didn’t see this in person before I ordered. Much larger than I originally imagined- but definitely a pleasant surprise. Very weighty. Feels like excellent quality! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my CD Icon bracelet out shopping yesterday...


----------



## averagejoe

Aerdem said:


> Woman here.. hope that’s welcomed  Just received my Dior Homme/Sorayama collaboration Pre-Fall 2019 piece! My aesthetic  is super androgynous/minimalist- live in men’s collection suit jackets. This pin could not be more sleek!! Even the sci-fi/ futuristic packaging of this collection calls to me. I plan to wear it on my jackets, and I think it pairs well with my silver metallic Burberry DK88 (as pictured).
> 
> Just as an aside- I didn’t see this in person before I ordered. Much larger than I originally imagined- but definitely a pleasant surprise. Very weighty. Feels like excellent quality! Thanks for letting me share!


I love it! I saw it at the pop-up and thought it was beautiful, but I don't wear pins/brooches. 

I love your metallic DK88 as well!


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> I love it! I saw it at the pop-up and thought it was beautiful, but I don't wear pins/brooches.
> I love your metallic DK88 as well!



Thank you so much! Pins are about the only accessory I do wear these days- so I’m glad I found this beauty..


----------



## hightea_xx

Off to the spa with the Open Bar.  




I haven’t used this bag in a while as it was not quite fitting into my life style.  I originally purchased the Open Bar for work but found that I was either carrying too much or too little for me to justify using it.  Recently, I’ve found a balance of what I carry day to day and plan on using this more.  The color just makes me so happy, and the leather is soft an touchable.  When I originally purchase the bag I said I wouldn’t likely wear it with the sides out but now I feed more and more that it is an amazing classic tote shape that I don’t mind wearing hand carried.  Of course the option to fold in the sides to add some fun is also bonus to change the feel of the bag completely.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Off to the spa with the Open Bar.
> 
> View attachment 4429108
> 
> 
> I haven’t used this bag in a while as it was not quite fitting into my life style.  I originally purchased the Open Bar for work but found that I was either carrying too much or too little for me to justify using it.  Recently, I’ve found a balance of what I carry day to day and plan on using this more.  The color just makes me so happy, and the leather is soft an touchable.  When I originally purchase the bag I said I wouldn’t likely wear it with the sides out but now I feed more and more that it is an amazing classic tote shape that I don’t mind wearing hand carried.  Of course the option to fold in the sides to add some fun is also bonus to change the feel of the bag completely.


It's nice to see this bag again. It's a great bag.


----------



## wrms

It's been a long time since a reveal and I thought I'd join the club...
My package from online came in a white box with star like for women.









Now, I think I may have to do an exchange or even return because I'm shocked at how terribly constructed this bag is. Look at these random threads coming from the leather....? It's not from the actual stitching. Does anyone know what this is? Is it like the glazing or treatment for the leather? And then look at the bad glue job they did for the zipper and front left tip of strap...it's completely visible.


----------



## averagejoe

wrms said:


> It's been a long time since a reveal and I thought I'd join the club...
> My package from online came in a white box with star like for women.
> 
> View attachment 4430237
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430238
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I think I may have to do an exchange or even return because I'm shocked at how terribly constructed this bag is. Look at these random threads coming from the leather....? It's not from the actual stitching. Does anyone know what this is? Is it like the glazing or treatment for the leather? And then look at the bad glue job they did for the zipper and front left tip of strap...it's completely visible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430247


Your bag is beautiful! The little things should come off if you pull them. I think they are just excess glazing. As for the glue stain, it can be removed with lighter fluid applied to a Q-tip with a bit of gentle rubbing with the tip of the Q-tip. But if you rather exchange, then maybe the exchange one won't show any glue. 

This is one cool bag, though.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about running errands the other day with the Lady Dior clutch!  Love how easy the bag is, and that its understated nature (just plain quilting) allows me to dress it down if I want.


----------



## victoroliveira

I personally don't mind about the packaging, but I would consider return the bag. The price of it it's very high and we all expect to be perfect, if you feel disappointed you should return it. 



wrms said:


> It's been a long time since a reveal and I thought I'd join the club...
> My package from online came in a white box with star like for women.
> 
> View attachment 4430237
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430238
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I think I may have to do an exchange or even return because I'm shocked at how terribly constructed this bag is. Look at these random threads coming from the leather....? It's not from the actual stitching. Does anyone know what this is? Is it like the glazing or treatment for the leather? And then look at the bad glue job they did for the zipper and front left tip of strap...it's completely visible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430247


----------



## binkone

is this truly avail in japan only?

https://www.dior.com/ja_jp/products...定-–-dior-and-sorayama-ナイロン-safari-プラグショルダーバッグ


----------



## averagejoe

binkone said:


> is this truly avail in japan only?
> 
> https://www.dior.com/ja_jp/products/couture-1SFPO103YPD_H36E_TU-日本限定-–-dior-and-sorayama-ナイロン-safari-プラグショルダーバッグ


Contact your SA with the reference number on this webpage (1SFPO103YPD_H36E) and see if he/she can order it for you.


----------



## jeromepourhomme

In case anyone was in the market for this sweater, it runs small!  I had to size up.  It looks really great skin tight because of the lines, but i prefer it to fit like the runway so I bought the medium.


----------



## averagejoe

jeromepourhomme said:


> In case anyone was in the market for this sweater, it runs small!  I had to size up.  It looks really great skin tight because of the lines, but i prefer it to fit like the runway so I bought the medium.


Wow you look great in it! The fit looks perfect. I normally like skin-tight but it makes it harder to wear (looks uncomfortable and uneasy). May I please ask how much this sweater is? Thanks!


----------



## jeromepourhomme

averagejoe said:


> Wow you look great in it! The fit looks perfect. I normally like skin-tight but it makes it harder to wear (looks uncomfortable and uneasy). May I please ask how much this sweater is? Thanks!


Thanks!  $1450 + tax.  The quality is amazing, and its heavy and warm!


----------



## averagejoe

jeromepourhomme said:


> Thanks!  $1450 + tax.  The quality is amazing, and its heavy and warm!


Thank you! I really want one. It has such a futuristic look, and is so tastefully designed despite having a huge logo across the front.


----------



## averagejoe

binkone said:


> is this truly avail in japan only?
> 
> https://www.dior.com/ja_jp/products/couture-1SFPO103YPD_H36E_TU-日本限定-–-dior-and-sorayama-ナイロン-safari-プラグショルダーバッグ


By the way, this bag is available at the Dior Men Yorkdale Sorayama pop-up in Toronto (Canada) so it means that it is not available in Japan only (it's on the upper middle shelf in this photo of the pop-up):


----------



## averagejoe

By the way, the Dior men's pop-up restocked the Sorayama bracelet. It looks wonderful, but it doesn't fit me at all. It is one-size only and goes all the way down to the wide part of my hand instead of around my wrist when I wear it. What a shame. I really wanted this piece to work out. Not sure why it only comes in one size. I doubt that many guys have wrists so big that this can fit in the correct place.


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> By the way, this bag is available at the Dior Men Yorkdale Sorayama pop-up in Toronto (Canada) so it means that it is not available in Japan only (it's on the upper middle shelf in this photo of the pop-up):
> View attachment 4433939



I also saw it at the House of Dior in Seoul about two weeks ago, and in Singapore.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> By the way, the Dior men's pop-up restocked the Sorayama bracelet. It looks wonderful, but it doesn't fit me at all. It is one-size only and goes all the way down to the wide part of my hand instead of around my wrist when I wear it. What a shame. I really wanted this piece to work out. Not sure why it only comes in one size. I doubt that many guys have wrists so big that this can fit in the correct place.


It's the same with my CD Icon bracelet. I'm trying to find out from Dior if they can remove two of the links for me so that it fits right on the wrist. Otherwise I'm contemplating going to a jewellery store to see if they can remove those links.


----------



## dondontown

Hi everyone! New member here (although I've been lurking for a while now) just wanted to share this new addition to my collection after hunting it down for months across so many countries... I felt like giving up at one point especially since they started rolling out the Pre-Fall pieces. I truly thought it was the end for me, but then it turns out that Japan still has quite a few of these mini Saddle backpacks from SS19 in stock (at least at Ginza Six and Isetan Shinjuku, a few weeks ago). So here's my little unboxing 







By the way, does anyone have this mini bag? Have you been wearing it with the strap, cross-body? Cheers!


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Hi everyone! New member here (although I've been lurking for a while now) just wanted to share this new addition to my collection after hunting it down for months across so many countries... I felt like giving up at one point especially since they started rolling out the Pre-Fall pieces. I truly thought it was the end for me, but then it turns out that Japan still has quite a few of these mini Saddle backpacks from SS19 in stock (at least at Ginza Six and Isetan Shinjuku, a few weeks ago). So here's my little unboxing
> 
> View attachment 4434500
> View attachment 4434498
> View attachment 4434497
> View attachment 4434496
> View attachment 4434499
> 
> By the way, does anyone have this mini bag? Have you been wearing it with the strap, cross-body? Cheers!


I love it! Congratulations! 

How do you plan to wear it? Does it come with a detachable strap to use on those D-rings?


----------



## jimmie staton

My Dior "Gourmet" Chain link ring in 18k yellow gold
"J!m"


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Congratulations!
> 
> How do you plan to wear it? Does it come with a detachable strap to use on those D-rings?


Thanks @averagejoe I actually have yet to find an occasion to wear it, but yes it does come with a detachable strap, I haven't tried it on with the strap yet but have a feeling that it might be kind of awkward as the backpack's own straps are not removable, if only! Will try to post mod shots when I do


----------



## Liberté

dondontown said:


> Hi everyone! New member here (although I've been lurking for a while now) just wanted to share this new addition to my collection after hunting it down for months across so many countries... I felt like giving up at one point especially since they started rolling out the Pre-Fall pieces. I truly thought it was the end for me, but then it turns out that Japan still has quite a few of these mini Saddle backpacks from SS19 in stock (at least at Ginza Six and Isetan Shinjuku, a few weeks ago). So here's my little unboxing
> 
> View attachment 4434500
> View attachment 4434498
> View attachment 4434497
> View attachment 4434496
> View attachment 4434499
> 
> By the way, does anyone have this mini bag? Have you been wearing it with the strap, cross-body? Cheers!


congrats! I wasn't able to get this piece and I've tried a few times! Lucky you! I think it'll look great crossbody, the autumn ones seem to be meant to be worn that way.


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> My Dior "Gourmet" Chain link ring in 18k yellow gold
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434931
> View attachment 4434932


Nice! I love the gourmet line.


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> Nice! I love the gourmet line.


Thanks Averagejoe… I've seen your post and your style... you are far from average ! Did you get anything from the 'Gourmet' line ? I wished I would have taken better care of mine. They are a collector's item now.
"J!m"


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks Averagejoe… I've seen your post and your style... you are far from average ! Did you get anything from the 'Gourmet' line ? I wished I would have taken better care of mine. They are a collector's item now.
> "J!m"


Thank you very much!

I didn't get anything because at the time it was around, I couldn't get one as Dior Joaillerie was not available in Canada. I wanted the one you have in either gold or white gold. My dream versions were the onyx version, and the snow-set version.

You can take yours to a jeweler and have them polish it for you to get rid of scratches. It may restore the ring to its original luster.


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I didn't get anything because at the time it was around, I couldn't get one as Dior Joaillerie was not available in Canada. I wanted the one you have in either gold or white gold. My dream versions were the onyx version, and the snow-set version.
> 
> You can take yours to a jeweler and have them polish it for you to get rid of scratches. It may restore the ring to its original luster.


Sorry to hear... maybe one might pop up in the secondary market. The snow-set was the one with all diamonds in the front, yes ?
I will consider taking it to get polished... I need to get someone reputable, would hate for them to mess up this amazing piece by Dior.
"J!m"


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> Sorry to hear... maybe one might pop up in the secondary market. The snow-set was the one with all diamonds in the front, yes ?
> I will consider taking it to get polished... I need to get someone reputable, would hate for them to mess up this amazing piece by Dior.
> "J!m"


Yes, it was the one with all the diamonds on the curved plaque at the front. 

I agree about getting someone reputable. You don't want someone who will do so much that they buff out the engravings too.


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Dior "Gourmet" Chain link ring in 18k yellow gold
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434931
> View attachment 4434932


Thanks for liking my post... I am so rough with my jewelry so please forgive the scratches... they do have a story to tell and it adds character.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Dior "Gourmet" Chain link ring in 18k yellow goldb
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434931
> View attachment 4434932


Oh, Obsessedwhermes, I see you like Hermes... did you notice the back of my Hermes Clic Clac bangle in orange ?
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it was the one with all the diamonds on the curved plaque at the front.
> 
> I agree about getting someone reputable. You don't want someone who will do so much that they buff out the engravings too.


I know, right ? That would ruin the integrity of the piece... the serial numbers at the bottom of the plaque is starting to fade... buffing would make the serial numbers disappear.  I will leave it as is for now... I tell myself that the scratches give it character and has stories to tell... one of the stories is that it was well loved. lol
Thanks for kindness and your contribution to this forum and guidance in fashion and style.
"J!m"


----------



## obsessedwhermes

jimmie staton said:


> Oh, Obsessedwhermes, I see you like Hermes... did you notice the back of my Hermes Clic Clac bangle in orange ?
> "J!m"



[emoji1309]oops didn’t notice that I was discovered. Actually I didn’t notice that bangle. I was really admiring that ring. Looks real good on you!

I must say you guys on this thread has some really good taste! [emoji1303]


----------



## jimmie staton

obsessedwhermes said:


> [emoji1309]oops didn’t notice that I was discovered. Actually I didn’t notice that bangle. I was really admiring that ring. Looks real good on you!
> 
> I must say you guys on this thread has some really good taste! [emoji1303]


Ah shucks... Thanks.
I have to post photos of my Hermes Ulysse Notebook and Hermes Vision II Agenda in orange leather.
"J!m"


----------



## dondontown

Liberté said:


> congrats! I wasn't able to get this piece and I've tried a few times! Lucky you! I think it'll look great crossbody, the autumn ones seem to be meant to be worn that way.


Thank you! It literally took me 5 months to get my hands on this one, from going to the boutiques whenever I got to travel (there's no Dior where I live) to texting/emailing SAs everywhere. Luckily for me a friend of mine was visiting Tokyo a few weeks ago so I asked him to help me look for it without expecting anything as it seemed to have been sold out everywhere I went/checked. Turns out they still had it in all available colors, not sure where you live but if you still want it you should definitely try Japan if you get the chance! I almost went with the black one, I know they have it in black as well for F/W but without contrast stitching


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about with the quake today, it was incredibly sunny today - perfect for running around downtown!




Also popped by Holts to check out the designer sale and tried on the Saddle belt.  Love the sleekness of it, however they didn’t have my size.  It’s priced at C$790 or so I believe, which is quite expensive for such a simple piece....  not sure what to do!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about with the quake today, it was incredibly sunny today - perfect for running around downtown!
> 
> View attachment 4439901
> 
> 
> Also popped by Holts to check out the designer sale and tried on the Saddle belt.  Love the sleekness of it, however they didn’t have my size.  It’s priced at C$790 or so I believe, which is quite expensive for such a simple piece....  not sure what to do!
> 
> View attachment 4439902


I justify some of the prices by saying "but it's Dior". I found $880 quite high for a belt when I got the DiorQuake. It was almost Hermes-belt priced. At this price, most designer belts are reversible. This only has one colour.

The Dior Men's belts with the Alyx buckle are a LOT for fabric belts, too. They cost more than most men's luxury leather belts.

So I suggest getting it if it is within your budget when you can track down your size.

I've had to say no to a lot of things due to their prices. I couldn't get the strap for my DiorQuake immediately because at $1300 it is a bit too much for just a strap, especially after all the holiday spending and also having just bought the DiorQuake on top of that. But trying other straps on with the DiorQuake at home really convinced me that it had to be a Dior strap or bust. So I justified the price.


----------



## joeyig

Just bought this gorgeous pristine bag. Does anyone know what year collection it was?


----------



## fast runner

joeyig said:


> Just bought this gorgeous pristine bag. Does anyone know what year collection it was?


As far as I remember, this style was introduced around 2011 - 2012 but it carried on for several seasons


----------



## hightea_xx

Wandering around aimlessly today with my Addict and Danseuse Etoile necklace.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Wandering around aimlessly today with my Addict and Danseuse Etoile necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4442765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442820


Love the look!


----------



## averagejoe

I am sharing these pictures from WWD of the new Dior boutique in Munich featuring the "one Dior" concept where men and women's collections are featured together, with no distinguishable interior design for the men's part unlike in the past with Dior Homme looking very different from Dior Couture:


----------



## joeyig

fast runner said:


> As far as I remember, this style was introduced around 2011 - 2012 but it carried on for several seasons


The serial is 03 BO 0143


----------



## averagejoe

joeyig said:


> The serial is 03 BO 0143


This particular piece was produced in 2013, but as @fast runner said, this style was made for quite a few years.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> I am sharing these pictures from WWD of the new Dior boutique in Munich featuring the "one Dior" concept where men and women's collections are featured together, with no distinguishable interior design for the men's part unlike in the past with Dior Homme looking very different from Dior Couture:


Love this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## joeyig

averagejoe said:


> This particular piece was produced in 2013, but as @fast runner said, this style was made for quite a few years.


Thanks, I got it on The Real Real for around $400 which is a steal because the tag was still with the bag and it said $2,500 so I think it was a great value. I got it since I have a Louis Vuitton bag I bought a year ago but I’ve used it everyday and didn’t want to wear it out too fast.


----------



## averagejoe

joeyig said:


> Thanks, I got it on The Real Real for around $400 which is a steal because the tag was still with the bag and it said $2,500 so I think it was a great value. I got it since I have a Louis Vuitton bag I bought a year ago but I’ve used it everyday and didn’t want to wear it out too fast.


That is a good deal! The leather is really nice and wears well.


----------



## averagejoe

Some images of the Sorayama pieces from DiorMag:


----------



## dondontown

Haven't found anything I liked yet from Pre-Fall so went on to try another SS19 piece, what do you guys think? If it wasn't so pricey...


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Haven't found anything I liked yet from Pre-Fall so went on to try another SS19 piece, what do you guys think? If it wasn't so pricey...
> View attachment 4445872


I like it a lot. I want the bracelet with the black enamel from the same collection, but the price is absurd.


----------



## averagejoe

More Pre-Fall items:


----------



## averagejoe

More recent photos of the Dior men's pop-up at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale in Toronto (they have some new stock): [photos from Retail Insider]


----------



## dondontown

Couldn't agree more @averagejoe! Actually there is one piece I'm looking forward to seeing, I'm such a sucker for small crossbody bags, and the double chain makes it pretty unique! If anyone ever comes across it please post photos


----------



## averagejoe

Some celebrities wearing Dior Men (photos from WWD):

Stavros Karelis




Kofi




Patrick Gibson




Carlo Sestini




Josh Quinton




Shaquille-Aaron Keith and Elias Riadi


----------



## MrChris

Just saw this adorable mini crossbody tote with a saddle front pocket at the Dior Men's boutique today. It was incredibly cute and much smaller than it appears in this picture. Loved it but just couldn't justify the price Dior is charging for it . One day maybe!


----------



## enza991

Hi,somone knowns when this pouch will be available on the official website?Tia


----------



## averagejoe

enza991 said:


> Hi,somone knowns when this pouch will be available on the official website?Tia


Not all items will be on the official website. Boutiques usually stock a much larger selection of items than those shown on the website. This item has already been available at the Dior men pop-up stores and at some boutiques despite not being available currently online.


----------



## Liberté

I'm also not as excited about the sorayama items as I thought. I'm really looking forward to autumn collection. In general I'm not really that interested in the printed stuff. 


dondontown said:


> Couldn't agree more @averagejoe! Actually there is one piece I'm looking forward to seeing, I'm such a sucker for small crossbody bags, and the double chain makes it pretty unique! If anyone ever comes across it please post photos


Me too! However I already have an already identical bag size wise from Louboutin, so unless it comes in a non-black color I might have to pass. I'm really looking forward to any item in the tone-on-tone leopard print wherever it may appear.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Just saw this adorable mini crossbody tote with a saddle front pocket at the Dior Men's boutique today. It was incredibly cute and much smaller than it appears in this picture. Loved it but just couldn't justify the price Dior is charging for it . One day maybe!
> 
> View attachment 4455831


The Canadian price for this bag is $2900 (!!!). It's a very nice bag but the price point is way too high for something so small!


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> The Canadian price for this bag is $2900 (!!!). It's a very nice bag but the price point is way too high for something so small!


I know, right!?! Here in Singapore it's going for S$3,400. Also, I'm fairly sure there has been a recent price hike on certain bags as the Oblique Tote that I purchased in March has also gone up by S$300 already.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> I know, right!?! Here in Singapore it's going for S$3,400. Also, I'm fairly sure there has been a recent price hike on certain bags as the Oblique Tote that I purchased in March has also gone up by S$300 already.


These price increases are crazy! I guess people will still buy them. The small $2900 tote was at the Dior x Sorayama pop-up at Yorkdale, which ends its run tomorrow. It seems to be a newer arrival, because I didn't see it last time. A lot of the stuff has been sold out, including all of the Saddle cross-body bags with the Alyx buckle. I didn't see any more Oblique backpacks, Saddle clutches, and Oblique roller bags. They had a lot of them when the pop-up opened. This is a testament to how well Kim Jones' Dior Men sells.


----------



## averagejoe

I wore my Saddle clutch today with the Alyx buckle belt. My shoes are Dior Homme, and the watch is the Dior Chiffre Rouge D01 diver but it's not showing the face in the picture. Didn't realize my shirt was so wrinkled until I saw the picture.


----------



## averagejoe

2 Milan Fashion Week street style shots from WWD featuring Dior bags:

Studded Diorama





Oblique Saddle cross-body


----------



## space12

Does anyone have any info on this jacket? I can't seem to find it on dior.com so I'm assuming it's for FW19?


----------



## dondontown

space12 said:


> Does anyone have any info on this jacket? I can't seem to find it on dior.com so I'm assuming it's for FW19?


Saw it on the French webstore: https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/products/couture-933C413A4540_C583-parka-en-toile-technique-poche-saddle

Cheers!


----------



## space12

dondontown said:


> Saw it on the French webstore: https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/products/couture-933C413A4540_C583-parka-en-toile-technique-poche-saddle
> 
> Cheers!


thanks so much!


----------



## space12

Hi all! Just picked up my first Dior piece - the Book Tote in oblique!


----------



## averagejoe

space12 said:


> Hi all! Just picked up my first Dior piece - the Book Tote in oblique!


Nice! Did you get it personalized?


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to share this Saddle bag from the new SS2020 collection. This one is spectacular! It revisits the newspaper print that John Galliano brought to Dior almost 20 years ago! Brings back a lot of memories, and makes this a must-have for me!

Kim Jones turned it into a sheet shirt design as well.


----------



## louieq

Hey, new to this forum but was wondering on your thoughts on this. I just bought (and received) the calf-skin messenger bag and noticed a little lift / knick in the leather (see image). It’s tiny and will be covered when it’s worn. It’s kind of bothering me. Am I being too picky haha?


----------



## Liberté

louieq said:


> Hey, new to this forum but was wondering on your thoughts on this. I just bought (and received) the calf-skin messenger bag and noticed a little lift / knick in the leather (see image). It’s tiny and will be covered when it’s worn. It’s kind of bothering me. Am I being too picky haha?


No i don't think you're being picky, this doesn't look normal to me, in the picture the leather looks torn a little bit. l would return it.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> I wanted to share this Saddle bag from the new SS2020 collection. This one is spectacular! It revisits the newspaper print that John Galliano brought to Dior almost 20 years ago! Brings back a lot of memories, and makes this a must-have for me!
> 
> Kim Jones turned it into a sheet shirt design as well.



I really like this entire collection.


----------



## louieq

Liberté said:


> No i don't think you're being picky, this doesn't look normal to me, in the picture the leather looks torn a little bit. l would return it.



Yeah, I feel like this was a floor model. I’ll give the store a call and see what they can do. Thank you!

P.s. SS20 collection is so good!


----------



## averagejoe

louieq said:


> Hey, new to this forum but was wondering on your thoughts on this. I just bought (and received) the calf-skin messenger bag and noticed a little lift / knick in the leather (see image). It’s tiny and will be covered when it’s worn. It’s kind of bothering me. Am I being too picky haha?


I agree with @Liberté 

If this is exchange-only, then request another one to be transferred to your boutique.

If this is final sale, then this can be fixed easily with a bit of Superglue, but you have to be very careful not to get it on anywhere else other than the area beneath the leather tab that sticks out.


----------



## space12

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Did you get it personalized?


I actually picked it up in Amsterdam on vacation, so I may take it to my home boutique to get it personalized.


----------



## averagejoe

space12 said:


> I actually picked it up in Amsterdam on vacation, so I may take it to my home boutique to get it personalized.


Not sure if they can personalize the Book Tote after it has been produced. It looks great with or without the personalization. I am really tempted by a personalized one because it will be one of a kind!


----------



## space12

averagejoe said:


> Not sure if they can personalize the Book Tote after it has been produced. It looks great with or without the personalization. I am really tempted by a personalized one because it will be one of a kind!


At the store, they told me if I took it to New York they could do it. Someone I follow on Instagram had theirs for a few months and got it personalized later. Either way, I love the bag, but I do hope it works! I know for the ABCDior pop-ups you can bring a used bag and they will personalize it, but not sure.


----------



## sacko

joeyig said:


> Just bought this gorgeous pristine bag. Does anyone know what year collection it was?


Ohh how awesome!! If you purchased it from the Realreal it was actually the one i sent to them! lol I loved that bag so much, but barely wore it so i went ahead and decided it needed a new home.


----------



## averagejoe

Some accessories and RTW from the new SS2020 collection:


----------



## dondontown

Currently obsessing over these... very anxious about pricing though!


----------



## Liberté

These are so good (except the jelly shoes.. again...) 
If you want the muguet broche, it's already available on the site in aged silver.  I really like the pleating (?)  too, but I'm sure it'll be an arm and a leg. So judging from this, tulle will be a thing next summer too


----------



## averagejoe

Another Dior x Rimowa piece:


----------



## Prada Prince

It’s the hottest day of the year in London so far, thotting it up with my Dior Oblique tee and Laddie Dior...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> It’s the hottest day of the year in London so far, thotting it up with my Dior Oblique tee and Laddie Dior...


Long time no see! Great summer look!


----------



## louieq

roubass said:


> My newest bag... Who can guess  which season... Heheh



Hey @roubass — going quite a few posts back, did you end up getting this bag? I have the option to swap my damaged bag for a new one (same model) or potentially get this instead?


----------



## roubass

Hello! I sold the bag in the meantime, it is a very nice bag and quite practical, I loved the softness of the material, thinking about getting it again. X


----------



## louieq

roubass said:


> Hello! I sold the bag in the meantime, it is a very nice bag and quite practical, I loved the softness of the material, thinking about getting it again. X



I’m still on the fence about the nylon (especially for the price). But I see it’s been continued in the ss19 runway so that’s what’s getting me haha


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Dior dudes, I bought this roller bag but returned it because there was some sort of stain on it. I saw the same stain on the only other roller that was in store. I really like this bag but did I make a mistake in returning  it? The SA didn’t think it was a stain and just a characteristic of the nylon. It’s probably hard to see but I saw it pretty quick. I also felt maybe this is a “cool” bag for now but not a forever bag. I do however love this oblique Sakura tie


----------



## dondontown

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 4486439
> View attachment 4486438
> View attachment 4486437
> View attachment 4486436
> View attachment 4486435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior dudes, I bought this roller bag but returned it because there was some sort of stain on it. I saw the same stain on the only other roller that was in store. I really like this bag but did I make a mistake in returning  it? The SA didn’t think it was a stain and just a characteristic of the nylon. It’s probably hard to see but I saw it pretty quick. I also felt maybe this is a “cool” bag for now but not a forever bag. I do however love this oblique Sakura tie


 I think if the "stain" has bothered you to the point of returning it then it was probably a good idea to do so, otherwise it would have continued to bother you in the back of your mind... Also because of its logo you can definitely tell which collection it came from but if you love it, you love it right? Don't know if this is helpful  The Sakura tie is lovely!


----------



## Adrian Ho

Had a chance to try on the winter collection Saddle bags. Which color would you choose?


	

		
			
		

		
	
Grey


	

		
			
		

		
	
Pink, according to the official website
https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-1ADPO093YMJ_H08E_TU-saddle-bag-in-pink-calfskin


----------



## Adrian Ho

Another picture of the pink saddle (I edited to make the color more accurate)


----------



## dondontown

Weekend getaway companions


----------



## Pradagal

averagejoe said:


> Here they are! I wanted the DiorQuake belt since seeing it on the runway but it was so over-sized that it would only work on women. Then they came out with the smaller size which was perfect for me.
> View attachment 4235642


How do you like this belt?  I just ordered the bigger one from Dior.com.  I have no idea if I ordered the correct size or not.  I am thinking it is going to be too big like my Gucci belts.  I have a size 85 in Gucci and they are a bit too big on me.  I wear a size 27/28 jean and bought the 85.  Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Picked this up today. Cuuuute


----------



## Deeky

These 2 are so, so good. The price though...


----------



## jorjaiso

I’ve been waiting for this to be released....gorgeous. What do you all think?


----------



## Liberté

jorjaiso said:


> I’ve been waiting for this to be released....gorgeous. What do you all think?
> View attachment 4493508
> View attachment 4493509


I like it. Congratulations!


----------



## Adrian Ho

jorjaiso said:


> I’ve been waiting for this to be released....gorgeous. What do you all think?
> View attachment 4493508
> View attachment 4493509



I thought I liked it, but when I tried it on in the store, it didn't do much. The embroideries against the dark canvas are hard to see the details from I remember. Personally, I still love the leather version.


----------



## dondontown

jorjaiso said:


> I’ve been waiting for this to be released....gorgeous. What do you all think?
> View attachment 4493508
> View attachment 4493509


Wish they had this one in the mini size like from the women's line


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

dondontown said:


> Currently obsessing over these... very anxious about pricing though!
> View attachment 4472091
> View attachment 4472092
> View attachment 4472093
> View attachment 4472094


The Rimowa bags are seriously jaw-dropping.  I got in touch with my SA as soon as the photos surfaced lol.  I also want to know what the price list is going to look like..


----------



## Kevinh73

Sophy_Treasure said:


> The Rimowa bags are seriously jaw-dropping.  I got in touch with my SA as soon as the photos surfaced lol.  I also want to know what the price list is going to look like..


Those rimowa are priced at 2200 pounds and up I believe.


----------



## averagejoe

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 4486439
> View attachment 4486438
> View attachment 4486437
> View attachment 4486436
> View attachment 4486435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior dudes, I bought this roller bag but returned it because there was some sort of stain on it. I saw the same stain on the only other roller that was in store. I really like this bag but did I make a mistake in returning  it? The SA didn’t think it was a stain and just a characteristic of the nylon. It’s probably hard to see but I saw it pretty quick. I also felt maybe this is a “cool” bag for now but not a forever bag. I do however love this oblique Sakura tie


I agree with @dondontown . These stains aren't supposed to be there.

I LOVE that tie!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Pradagal said:


> How do you like this belt?  I just ordered the bigger one from Dior.com.  I have no idea if I ordered the correct size or not.  I am thinking it is going to be too big like my Gucci belts.  I have a size 85 in Gucci and they are a bit too big on me.  I wear a size 27/28 jean and bought the 85.  Thanks!


I like the belt but don't wear it very often because I don't usually wear a belt. Mine is 85 and I have the same waist size as you, and is perfect. The 5 holes makes it easier to size tighter if necessary. The larger one is quite thick and can be worn over a fitted long coat, too.


----------



## averagejoe

Adrian Ho said:


> Had a chance to try on the winter collection Saddle bags. Which color would you choose?
> View attachment 4487862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey
> View attachment 4487863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink, according to the official website
> https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-1ADPO093YMJ_H08E_TU-saddle-bag-in-pink-calfskin


Based only on your outfit in the photo, I suggest the pink colour.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> I’ve been waiting for this to be released....gorgeous. What do you all think?
> View attachment 4493508
> View attachment 4493509





Adrian Ho said:


> I thought I liked it, but when I tried it on in the store, it didn't do much. The embroideries against the dark canvas are hard to see the details from I remember. Personally, I still love the leather version.


I tried this on while on vacation and it was not as nice as I imagined it to be. I like the blue monogram canvas version more, including the feel of the blue canvas compared to this stiffer one. And since it is the same price as the leather one, I'd go with the leather one instead.


----------



## dondontown

Sophy_Treasure said:


> The Rimowa bags are seriously jaw-dropping.  I got in touch with my SA as soon as the photos surfaced lol.  I also want to know what the price list is going to look like..


Wanted to reach out to one of my SAs too but felt like it was too soon  He did share with me the price list of the FW19 collection prior to its launch though (the actual pdf file, I was shocked) so I think in a few months I'll try to get the SS20's list


----------



## dondontown

Kevinh73 said:


> Those rimowa are priced at 2200 pounds and up I believe.


I'm prepared for the worst, my wallet isn't though...


----------



## averagejoe

I got two goodies on my trip to Europe! Any guesses?


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> I got two goodies on my trip to Europe! Any guesses?
> View attachment 4498667
> View attachment 4498668
> View attachment 4498669


The white box could be a bracelet? The blue one... a bag??


----------



## averagejoe

@dondontown you are correct about the blue box. It's the grey men's Saddle. The colour is perfect as I needed a neutral colour that wasn't dark, and I wanted the leather version. It was love at first sight.  I got it from the new boutique in Monte Carlo.


----------



## averagejoe

Picture of the back:


----------



## averagejoe

The white box is the new flat Saddle cardholder. I got it in Rome. I wanted this cardholder in leather in Toronto but they didn't receive this yet according to my SA (it was available on the Dior website). When I told her I was going to Europe, she told me to get it there because they have a much bigger selection than in Canadian stores. She said her customers tell her that sometimes they get so many choices that they end up getting confused about what they should get. And she was right. I asked for the cardholder and was immediately presented with several options. They had the black, burgundy, dark green, and blue leather versions, and also an Oblique one. I couldn't decide! I originally wanted a black or blue leather version, but the green looked so nice, and the burgundy would match anything brown. The Oblique one which I didn't even know existed because I didn't see it online was so darn cute. 

I took two days to decide, and returned to get the Oblique one because it felt the most special, and was very different from the thicker Saddle cardholder wallet that I already own in black grained calfskin.


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> @dondontown you are correct about the blue box. It's the grey men's Saddle. The colour is perfect as I needed a neutral colour that wasn't dark, and I wanted the leather version. It was love at first sight.  I got it from the new boutique in Monte Carlo.
> View attachment 4499954
> View attachment 4499955


Congrats @averagejoe on both the Saddle bag and the cardholder!!! These are truly special pieces indeed  Is the Saddle your first one?


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Congrats @averagejoe on both the Saddle bag and the cardholder!!! These are truly special pieces indeed  Is the Saddle your first one?


Thanks! It's actually my second one. I got the clutch version in April along with a belt so that I could convert the clutch into a belt bag. The clutch version is adorable but it only fits my wallet and keys. It's for when I don't need to bring much.

Here is the picture I shared earlier in this thread. I hope I still use this version now that I have the bigger one. At least they are different in colour.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:


----------



## Prada Prince

Carrying my Diorama out for a day in Knightsbridge...


----------



## fast runner

averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251


Looks good on you! Congratulations with your purchases!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251


Looks great on you!  That’s a nice elegant color.   I can’t wait for the Arsham x Dior blue saddle bag.  I love the gradation on it.


----------



## Kevinh73

dondontown said:


> I'm prepared for the worst, my wallet isn't though...


Me too.  I believe the Arsham x Dior crystal saddle bag is like 14k usd if I remember correctly.  Def collector’s item for sure.  I don’t know why I assume rimowa x Dior crossbody would be less than saddle bag.  Sadly I was wrong.


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251



This looks amazing. How are you liking it?


----------



## jorjaiso

Kevinh73 said:


> Looks great on you!  That’s a nice elegant color.   I can’t wait for the Arsham x Dior blue saddle bag.  I love the gradation on it.



Which is this one?!?


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> Looks good on you! Congratulations with your purchases!





Kevinh73 said:


> Looks great on you!  That’s a nice elegant color.   I can’t wait for the Arsham x Dior blue saddle bag.  I love the gradation on it.





Kevinh73 said:


> Me too.  I believe the Arsham x Dior crystal saddle bag is like 14k usd if I remember correctly.  Def collector’s item for sure.  I don’t know why I assume rimowa x Dior crossbody would be less than saddle bag.  Sadly I was wrong.





jorjaiso said:


> This looks amazing. How are you liking it?



Thanks everyone! I'm absolutely loving it! I can tell that thought was put into the design of how it will conform to the body.


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Weekend getaway companions
> View attachment 4489332


I was curious to see if you have any mod shots with this backpack worn as a messenger, or have you only worn this as a backpack so far?


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Which is this one?!?


This one 

I wouldn't mind adding a second Saddle to my collection if it is in this colour. Either this, or the newspaper print one shown below.


----------



## roubass

Hello guys! Does anyone own this piece? Need help legit checking one which is for sale...


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> Hello guys! Does anyone own this piece? Need help legit checking one which is for sale...


Please post all authentication requests in the "Authenticate This Dior" thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread

I can have a look for you there.


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> I was curious to see if you have any mod shots with this backpack worn as a messenger, or have you only worn this as a backpack so far?


I didn't bring the strap with me so yes only worn it as a backpack so far but I saw this model @jaydenyen wearing it with the crossbody strap on Instagram, it doesn't look that bad I need to try it myself...


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> I didn't bring the strap with me so yes only worn it as a backpack so far but I saw this model @jaydenyen wearing it with the crossbody strap on Instagram, it doesn't look that bad I need to try it myself...
> View attachment 4501091


That looks quite unique. I haven't seen a backpack worn this way before.


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251


Looks so good on you!! I'm not as tall so this size wouldn't work on me sadly


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Looks so good on you!! I'm not as tall so this size wouldn't work on me sadly


Thanks! The strap is adjustable so the bag can sit higher or lower if you want.


----------



## roubass

My SS20 brooch just arrived :o)


----------



## averagejoe

roubass said:


> My SS20 brooch just arrived :o)


Wow how do you keep getting these pieces that are not available yet?! I'm impressed!


----------



## roubass

averagejoe said:


> Wow how do you keep getting these pieces that are not available yet?! I'm impressed!



Heheh... Miracles


----------



## Adrian Ho

averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251



Congratulations on your new purchases. 

You look so darn good with this saddle bag. Now I'm totally leaning towards the grey after seeing your reveal and modshot


----------



## Adrian Ho

dondontown said:


> Looks so good on you!! I'm not as tall so this size wouldn't work on me sadly



Sorry to interrupt. I'm not tall at all and very petite like 5"1, but when I tried it on at the store, it look great actually. I think it would work on any sizes of guys just fine and on you too  If you want, you can go back a few pages and see my modshots there.


----------



## skyqueen

averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251


Just fantastic!


----------



## fabuleux

averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251


It looks GREAT.


----------



## averagejoe

skyqueen said:


> Just fantastic!





fabuleux said:


> It looks GREAT.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Liberté

Not sure if this was posted already, I don't often see videos like these for menswear outside tailoring.


----------



## lovieluvslux

That looks great on you.  




averagejoe said:


> Here is a picture of me wearing the bag when I was in Cannes:
> View attachment 4500251


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Does anyone know the exact size for Dior bracelets?

The CD icon bracelet is still available in M but without a size in cm, it‘s a pretty useless information. 

Could somebody help me with measurements?


----------



## Aerdem

Dior Homme denim jacket. Such a gorgeous piece. Glad I could finally track this down as it was sold out by the time it was on my radar.

It has a bit of stretch, and I love the wash. A dark blue that looks a bit more formal in my opinion. Stunning details include:

-“Christian Dior Atelier” embossed motif
-14 buttons with “dior homme” logo x2 each
-black leather Dior logo patch


----------



## averagejoe

Aerdem said:


> Dior Homme denim jacket. Such a gorgeous piece. Glad I could finally track this down as it was sold out by the time it was on my radar.
> 
> It has a bit of stretch, and I love the wash. A dark blue that looks a bit more formal in my opinion. Stunning details include:
> 
> -“Christian Dior Atelier” embossed motif
> -14 buttons with “dior homme” logo x2 each
> -black leather Dior logo patch


This jacket looks awesome!


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> This jacket looks awesome!


Thank you! I’m really happy I found it!


----------



## Kevinh73

Picked up this at New Bond Street.  Was told only 10 made.  Who knows?!


----------



## Aerdem

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4519210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this at New Bond Street.  Was told only 10 made.  Who knows?!


Very cool piece!


----------



## jorjaiso

Anyone have an idea of when the hard sided roller will be coming out?


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4519210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this at New Bond Street.  Was told only 10 made.  Who knows?!


Wow! Congratulations! Mod shots please!


----------



## averagejoe

@lxrac I'm bringing our conversation here because it's related to what we are discussing, and we can use another guy on this thread!

As for smaller bags, the new Dior men's Saddle pouches and bags are smaller and work really well. 

There's also the DiorQuake pouch which works well with a guitar strap (picture of me):






This is @hightea_xx 's DiorQuake with a studded lambskin Dior strap:





This is @jorjaiso 's Dior Men Roller Pouch:





This is @LeNeo 's Diorama:


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> @lxrac I'm bringing our conversation here because it's related to what we are discussing, and we can use another guy on this thread!
> 
> As for smaller bags, the new Dior men's Saddle pouches and bags are smaller and work really well.
> 
> There's also the DiorQuake pouch which works well with a guitar strap (picture of me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @hightea_xx 's DiorQuake with a studded lambskin Dior strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @jorjaiso 's Dior Men Roller Pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @LeNeo 's Diorama:



Happy to answer any questions!


----------



## averagejoe

@lxrac here are some more options:

This is @melsig 's Dior Saddle pouch. It looks great on her even though it's a "men's" piece:




@fast runner has this too:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@MonsieurMode posted this photo of a guy he saw with the Dio(r)evolution, which I think works so well as a guy's bag as well:





And then you can always choose the Saddle bag. Here is @incoralblue 's:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully I have compiled some nice Dior options for your next small bag


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Anyone have an idea of when the hard sided roller will be coming out?


I don't know for sure but I saw an Instagrammer from London already with it, and I don't think it was supplied by Dior so maybe it is already available (?)


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> @lxrac I'm bringing our conversation here because it's related to what we are discussing, and we can use another guy on this thread!
> 
> As for smaller bags, the new Dior men's Saddle pouches and bags are smaller and work really well.
> 
> There's also the DiorQuake pouch which works well with a guitar strap (picture of me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @hightea_xx 's DiorQuake with a studded lambskin Dior strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @jorjaiso 's Dior Men Roller Pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @LeNeo 's Diorama:



Averagejoe, thanks for bringing our conversation here. Great picture! and that Diorquake bag you were wearing is fantastic. How tall are you? That bag seems to be a good/decent size for you. I I'm only 5'7" As you know, I am eyeing the Dioraddict flap bag in oblique monogram. I can't stop thinking about it, I just hope it will look good on me size-wise....


averagejoe said:


> @lxrac I'm bringing our conversation here because it's related to what we are discussing, and we can use another guy on this thread!
> 
> As for smaller bags, the new Dior men's Saddle pouches and bags are smaller and work really well.
> 
> There's also the DiorQuake pouch which works well with a guitar strap (picture of me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @hightea_xx 's DiorQuake with a studded lambskin Dior strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @jorjaiso 's Dior Men Roller Pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is @LeNeo 's Diorama:



Averagejoe, thanks for bringing our conversation here. That Diorquake bag looks amazing on you. How tall are you? That seems like a good decent size for you. Also, thanks for giving some guy picture examples....I'm 5'7" and as you know I am dreaming about that Dioraddict flap bag in oblique monogram, I hope it'll look good size-wise on me. I first saw it when I visited Toronto two months ago, I should have asked to check it out. Was too nervous to ask the SA lmao!


----------



## Liberté

lxrac said:


> I first saw it when I visited Toronto two months ago, I should have asked to check it out. Was too nervous to ask the SA lmao!



Please don't be nervous to ask the SA ! I've only ever been to Dior in the EU, but they are always so nice, on a couple of occasions even too nice lol. I think as long as you ask politely and know approximately what you're after, you'll be fine.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Averagejoe, thanks for bringing our conversation here. Great picture! and that Diorquake bag you were wearing is fantastic. How tall are you? That bag seems to be a good/decent size for you. I I'm only 5'7" As you know, I am eyeing the Dioraddict flap bag in oblique monogram. I can't stop thinking about it, I just hope it will look good on me size-wise....
> 
> 
> Averagejoe, thanks for bringing our conversation here. That Diorquake bag looks amazing on you. How tall are you? That seems like a good decent size for you. Also, thanks for giving some guy picture examples....I'm 5'7" and as you know I am dreaming about that Dioraddict flap bag in oblique monogram, I hope it'll look good size-wise on me. I first saw it when I visited Toronto two months ago, I should have asked to check it out. Was too nervous to ask the SA lmao!


You're welcome! I'm just an inch taller than you, so I'm not tall. I think you will look great with the Oblique Dior Addict bag!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> @lxrac here are some more options:
> 
> This is @melsig 's Dior Saddle pouch. It looks great on her even though it's a "men's" piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fast runner has this too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MonsieurMode posted this photo of a guy he saw with the Dio(r)evolution, which I think works so well as a guy's bag as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then you can always choose the Saddle bag. Here is @incoralblue 's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I have compiled some nice Dior options for your next small bag



Haha averagejoe! You're the best!  Thank you for these examples.


----------



## dondontown

lxrac said:


> Averagejoe, thanks for bringing our conversation here. Great picture! and that Diorquake bag you were wearing is fantastic. How tall are you? That bag seems to be a good/decent size for you. I I'm only 5'7" As you know, I am eyeing the Dioraddict flap bag in oblique monogram. I can't stop thinking about it, I just hope it will look good on me size-wise....
> 
> 
> Averagejoe, thanks for bringing our conversation here. That Diorquake bag looks amazing on you. How tall are you? That seems like a good decent size for you. Also, thanks for giving some guy picture examples....I'm 5'7" and as you know I am dreaming about that Dioraddict flap bag in oblique monogram, I hope it'll look good size-wise on me. I first saw it when I visited Toronto two months ago, I should have asked to check it out. Was too nervous to ask the SA lmao!



Hi @lxrac, is this the bag you're referring to? I tried it last summer in Paris and it was kind of a weird fit for me (I'm about 5"6), so I went with its WOC version instead, there is much less space obviously but it just looked better on me I felt 


The DiorAddict WoC


----------



## Prada Prince

While it’s still summer in London, I’m going to keep wearing my favourite tee!


----------



## lxrac

dondontown said:


> Hi @lxrac, is this the bag you're referring to? I tried it last summer in Paris and it was kind of a weird fit for me (I'm about 5"6), so I went with its WOC version instead, there is much less space obviously but it just looked better on me I felt
> View attachment 4521105
> 
> The DiorAddict WoC
> View attachment 4521106



Hi dondontown, yes that's the bag I am referring to. I think they both look good on you. How do you clean it btw?


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Hi @lxrac, is this the bag you're referring to? I tried it last summer in Paris and it was kind of a weird fit for me (I'm about 5"6), so I went with its WOC version instead, there is much less space obviously but it just looked better on me I felt
> View attachment 4521105
> 
> The DiorAddict WoC
> View attachment 4521106


I see what you mean. It's hanging where the DiorQuake hangs, although the strap attachments don't look like the bag is supposed to be worn across the chest. I think it still looks good but for some odd reason I thought it would sit lower (it can't if the strap is the same length). Maybe it's because I've seen the Saddle with the strap hang lower, because it has the extra CD hardware to extend the strap.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Hi dondontown, yes that's the bag I am referring to. I think they both look good on you. How do you clean it btw?


It's difficult to clean the canvas because it is not coated. If you rub it too much while cleaning it, the canvas may fray. I mean. it's not that delicate, but I would try to protect it at restaurants and cafes from sauces and drinks like coffee and wine as those can stain the canvas.

I don't think this should stop you from getting it. I have bought 2 Oblique pieces because I really like the vintage tapestry look, knowing that it is difficult to clean. As long as you take good care of it, then I think your Oblique piece will look great for years and years. I've seen some really pristine vintage Oblique bags, from the 1980's even!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> It's difficult to clean the canvas because it is not coated. If you rub it too much while cleaning it, the canvas may fray. I mean. it's not that delicate, but I would try to protect it at restaurants and cafes from sauces and drinks like coffee and wine as those can stain the canvas.
> 
> I don't think this should stop you from getting it. I have bought 2 Oblique pieces because I really like the vintage tapestry look, knowing that it is difficult to clean. As long as you take good care of it, then I think your Oblique piece will look great for years and years. I've seen some really pristine vintage Oblique bags, from the 1980's even!



Yeah, I need to be mindful of that whenever I acquire the oblique monogram bag. I am quite careful with my bags but I get clumsy sometimes. I looked online at the Diorquake clutch--it doesn't come with the strap, did you purchase the strap separately averagejoe?


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Mod shots please!



Not good at posing...


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Yeah, I need to be mindful of that whenever I acquire the oblique monogram bag. I am quite careful with my bags but I get clumsy sometimes. I looked online at the Diorquake clutch--it doesn't come with the strap, did you purchase the strap separately averagejoe?


Yes, I bought a strap with it.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Not good at posing...
> View attachment 4521690


Wow the bag is really unique!


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> I don't know for sure but I saw an Instagrammer from London already with it, and I don't think it was supplied by Dior so maybe it is already available (?)



gallucks? That’s where I saw it haha


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> gallucks? That’s where I saw it haha


Same here!!! It was with @gallucks


----------



## jorjaiso

Y’all. Does anyone have the tote book bag? Been eyeing it.


----------



## whyohhjay

Hi! Not a dude but wanna get a dude something so it’s nice to have dudes’ opinions!

I was thinking of getting the Dior Bee Wallet but I kinda think where the bee is is really awkward... And I’ve never had experience with Dior Homme products before so I was wondering if anyone owns Dior wallets and how they age/last. Thoughts???


----------



## averagejoe

whyohhjay said:


> Hi! Not a dude but wanna get a dude something so it’s nice to have dudes’ opinions!
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Dior Bee Wallet but I kinda think where the bee is is really awkward... And I’ve never had experience with Dior Homme products before so I was wondering if anyone owns Dior wallets and how they age/last. Thoughts???


Dior Homme products have comparable quality to other high end brands like LV. This particular piece has a leather with a grain that makes it more scratch-resistant, too.


----------



## niveK

jorjaiso said:


> Y’all. Does anyone have the tote book bag? Been eyeing it.



I own the KaliDIORscope blue book tote.

Im 6'5 and love the size. I use it as an everyday tote and as a airline carry on.

I purchased a Samorga organizer for it because its's just a big empty space.

They make one specifically for the book tote. It has a zippered closing which can be stored out of the way, but it makes it more secure going through security etc.


----------



## jorjaiso

So...I just fell in love with this bag


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> So...I just fell in love with this bag
> View attachment 4522666


I really love the Dio(r)evolution! I didn't notice the bag as a possible option, until I saw some members post modelling shots of the bag here. I do think the ultra-matte black or navy one would be the most masculine, but I would like the aged silver hardware one too which they do not produce anymore (if I remember correctly).


----------



## jorjaiso

Figured I could share here even though it’s not Dior. Took this guy out today:


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Figured I could share here even though it’s not Dior. Took this guy out today:
> View attachment 4524340


Nice pouch! Looks like an LV version of the DiorQuake!


----------



## averagejoe

So much for saving. I couldn't resist this. I went into the Bloor St. boutique to inquire about it and somehow they had one in stock. It really matched the Fendi Peekaboo that I was wearing today, so I got it. Any guesses?


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> So much for saving. I couldn't resist this. I went into the Bloor St. boutique to inquire about it and somehow they had one in stock. It really matched the Fendi Peekaboo that I was wearing today, so I got it. Any guesses?
> View attachment 4524388
> View attachment 4524389


A new Dior kim Jones piece?


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> A new Dior kim Jones piece?


It's actually from the women's collection. It can be used with any bag, and tends to match the ones I have because they are usually black.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> It's actually from the women's collection. It can be used with any bag, and tends to match the ones I have because they are usually black.
> View attachment 4524403
> View attachment 4524404
> View attachment 4524405



Looks like a shoulder strap!  Must be all those shoulder straps people been posting!  Lol


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Looks like a shoulder strap!  Must be all those shoulder straps people been posting!  Lol


You're right! It's a shoulder strap. I got the one with ultra-matte black hardware. It goes incredibly well with my black bags.


----------



## MrChris

Congratulations! It looks fab in that colour combo, and loving the ultra-matte hardware!


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> So much for saving. I couldn't resist this. I went into the Bloor St. boutique to inquire about it and somehow they had one in stock. It really matched the Fendi Peekaboo that I was wearing today, so I got it. Any guesses?
> View attachment 4524388
> View attachment 4524389


Love the bag strap as well as the gorgeous Fendi peekaboo!


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> So much for saving. I couldn't resist this. I went into the Bloor St. boutique to inquire about it and somehow they had one in stock. It really matched the Fendi Peekaboo that I was wearing today, so I got it. Any guesses?
> View attachment 4524388
> View attachment 4524389


I’m not a dude but just wanted to say you have such style. Even casually love the way you put outfits together.  Have a good day!


----------



## shinenzu

hey guys, im currently looking to buy a new dior bag

any opinions or fitpics on the fw19 nylon saddle bags?(my dior store doesnt carry menswear unfortunately)


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> So much for saving. I couldn't resist this. I went into the Bloor St. boutique to inquire about it and somehow they had one in stock. It really matched the Fendi Peekaboo that I was wearing today, so I got it. Any guesses?
> View attachment 4524388
> View attachment 4524389


How do you like your peekaboo? Looking at the same own right now


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Congratulations! It looks fab in that colour combo, and loving the ultra-matte hardware!





Aerdem said:


> Love the bag strap as well as the gorgeous Fendi peekaboo!





snibor said:


> I’m not a dude but just wanted to say you have such style. Even casually love the way you put outfits together.  Have a good day!


Aww thank you everyone! @snibor My clothes are usually quite basic, but they're easy to put together. I also like simple, especially if I'm using a bag with it. It tones down the outfit a bit.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> How do you like your peekaboo? Looking at the same own right now


I've had it since the end of 2016 and I still love it. It's my most easy leather bag to use, because the Selleria leather is so durable and for some reason the resin edges have not shown any wear despite some minor accidents with my bag. My only concern about it is that it looks a bit like a briefcase, like some sort of work bag. I have already tried to make it casual by dropping the front and attaching all these straps and charms to it. However, yesterday I took the bag to the dentist and was asked if this is the bag I carry to work. I guess its structure and size still make it look like a work bag. 

I used to use the bag a lot more, but I've purchased so many new bags in the last year that it's difficult to get enough use out of any of them. I don't use a bag everyday, either. Like I absolutely love my men's grey Saddle but because it has been so warm, I haven't used it since I got back to Toronto from my trip to Europe. The strap and bag will get ruined when I sweat. A hand-held bag doesn't really contact my body so at least I won't soak the bag with sweat.

Anyway, I do recommend the Selleria Peekaboo, but if you are concerned that the bag may look like a work bag, then I recommend their Peekaboo X-lite Fit instead. I really like that bag, but am a bit hesitant because the contrast lining is actually plastic (how disappointing! I thought it was leather). And it turns out that the thinner leather and plastic lining shows creases where it the front is dropped down the most. I saw it on all the floor models at the Fendi boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

shinenzu said:


> hey guys, im currently looking to buy a new dior bag
> 
> any opinions or fitpics on the fw19 nylon saddle bags?(my dior store doesnt carry menswear unfortunately)


I'm not a fan of the nylon cross-body Saddle bags at all. The nylon looks too wrinkly around the DIOR logo at the front. I recommend this Saddle messenger bag instead, for a slightly higher price point.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> I'm not a fan of the nylon cross-body Saddle bags at all. The nylon looks too wrinkly around the DIOR logo at the front. I recommend this Saddle messenger bag instead, for a slightly higher price point.



I*m also not a fan, but I think it could work for a sporty look. The problem for me with nylon and other sythetic fabrics is that they sometimes look very different (and cooler) in photos, I would be hesitant to order or buy one unseen. I haven't been able to see the collection IRL yet, but there are some rtw pieces I'm really interested in but that may be disappointing because for the same reasons.


----------



## averagejoe

Wearing the Saddle and Dior Chiffre Rouge D01 diver watch:


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with the Diorama...


----------



## Deeky

@averagejoe your tops are always so _tight_ lol. But that's a good thing


----------



## whyohhjay

Finally got the Bee wallet in my hands! Thanks @averagejoe for the validation :’)


----------



## averagejoe

whyohhjay said:


> Finally got the Bee wallet in my hands! Thanks @averagejoe for the validation :’)
> 
> View attachment 4527699
> View attachment 4527700


Good choice! Does the dude you were getting it for like it?


----------



## whyohhjay

averagejoe said:


> Good choice! Does the dude you were getting it for like it?



Ya he loves it! Trying to reel him into luxury items, especially since he takes care of his things well. Thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## Aerdem

Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:

-Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
-Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.

The tailoring is immaculate!


----------



## averagejoe

Aerdem said:


> Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:
> 
> -Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
> -Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
> Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.
> 
> The tailoring is immaculate!


Incredible! That patch on the sleeve makes this suit really unique!


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> Incredible! That patch on the sleeve makes this suit really unique!


Thank you, and I agree! Dior manages to pull of branding within a formal wear context seamlessly.


----------



## Liberté

I honestly though the patch was supposed to come off.. ? The suit is really nice regardless congratulations!


----------



## Aerdem

Liberté said:


> I honestly though the patch was supposed to come off.. ? The suit is really nice regardless congratulations!


Thank you... and it is sewn on. Definitely a permanent feature


----------



## averagejoe

Was attending a wedding last night


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> Was attending a wedding last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530024


Very chic! And the venue looks magnificent as well.


----------



## lxrac

jorjaiso said:


> So...I just fell in love with this bag
> View attachment 4522666



@jorjaiso thats one cool looking stealthy bag! Were you able to do modeling shots?


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> Was attending a wedding last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530024



@averagejoe love the bag! So fashionable you!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> So much for saving. I couldn't resist this. I went into the Bloor St. boutique to inquire about it and somehow they had one in stock. It really matched the Fendi Peekaboo that I was wearing today, so I got it. Any guesses?
> View attachment 4524388
> View attachment 4524389



@averagejoe Your Fendi Peekaboo is soooo nice! I have an old peekaboo from 2015 and yours look different. I think I have the womens large though but it was large and square enough that I used to use it for the office hahaha. 
Do we have a Fendi for guys thread yet? haha


----------



## Deeky

I really, _really _want to like the saddle, but for some reason it just looks off to me. Maybe it's the patch of leather attaching the strap to the main body of the bag, or maybe its just a tad too large.

Might end up getting this from Peter Nitz instead - way cheaper as well


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> @averagejoe Your Fendi Peekaboo is soooo nice! I have an old peekaboo from 2015 and yours look different. I think I have the womens large though but it was large and square enough that I used to use it for the office hahaha.
> Do we have a Fendi for guys thread yet? haha


Yes there is! Here is the thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-fellas.962133/

Yes, my Peekaboo is the men's one.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> @averagejoe love the bag! So fashionable you!



Thank you very much!



Deeky said:


> I really, _really _want to like the saddle, but for some reason it just looks off to me. Maybe it's the patch of leather attaching the strap to the main body of the bag, or maybe its just a tad too large.
> 
> Might end up getting this from Peter Nitz instead - way cheaper as well
> 
> View attachment 4530308
> View attachment 4530309


At first I thought the same about the Saddle. I wasn't sure about that large patch of leather. But then I saw it on some Instagrammers and members on this thread, and I was tempted. I didn't even think I would buy it because I already bought the clutch version which I turned into a cross-body belt bag with the Dior Men (Alyx buckle) belt. All it took was trying it on to get me completely hooked! The way it hugs around the body is very unique. I also love the way the thick strap and large buckle look across the chest when the bag is worn. It is not large at all. In fact, it doesn't hold very much, but then again most of my other bags are much larger so I'm used to larger bags.

This Peter Nitz bag is nice, but I've learned something from my past experiences. When I want a bag but talk myself out of it (sometimes due to price), I sometimes buy something cheaper as a "substitute". It hasn't ever gone well for me. I still want the original bag, and eventually end up buying it, making the substitute bag useless. For instance, I got a doctor bag because I wasn't sure if I wanted to pay that much for Burberry's DK88 doctor bag. But I still wanted the DK88. I eventually got it and the other doctor bag became useless. What a waste of money.


----------



## Liberté

Deeky said:


> I really, _really _want to like the saddle, but for some reason it just looks off to me. Maybe it's the patch of leather attaching the strap to the main body of the bag, or maybe its just a tad too large.
> 
> Might end up getting this from Peter Nitz instead - way cheaper as well



That is a beautiful bag, but I agree with @averagejoe that it's a bad idea if it's a substitute in your head. If you truly want and need both bags then I would go ahead, but if you're getting it for price reasons, it might not be a good idea. Do you want a "Dior bag"/ saddle or do you want a beautiful well made bag that is practical for your needs?

I like the look of the saddle bags in photos, but it's not a useful size or design for me (basically can't hold a laptop), so I highly doubt I'm going to get one at this point. If I really, really loved the saddle I probably would've gotten it anyways though! So I think you just have to figure out what you really want and go for it.  just don't settle.


----------



## Deeky

I dont view the PN as a substitute for the Dior Saddle. I need a bag in that size, but I dont seem to like the Saddle worn. It looks nice when displayed, that's it. Im just thinking of which one to buy - might I eventually fall in love with the Saddle, just get the PN, or a Frank Clegg small duffle?


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> I dont view the PN as a substitute for the Dior Saddle. I need a bag in that size, but I dont seem to like the Saddle worn. It looks nice when displayed, that's it. Im just thinking of which one to buy - might I eventually fall in love with the Saddle, just get the PN, or a Frank Clegg small duffle?


I like the way this small duffel looks. It looks nicer than the PN. I think the PN would look even better if the lock in the front was not circular, and was squarish instead.


----------



## Liberté

I don't think this has been posted yet? It's the behind the scenes from the SS 20 show by Loic Pregent. English subtitles available.


----------



## Prada Prince

Decided to treat myself to a little somethin’ somethin’ before I start at my new dream job this coming week... Any guesses?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Decided to treat myself to a little somethin’ somethin’ before I start at my new dream job this coming week... Any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 4535547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535548


A Dior Saddle or 30Montaigne?!


----------



## Liberté

Prada Prince said:


> Decided to treat myself to a little somethin’ somethin’ before I start at my new dream job this coming week... Any guesses?


Pettibon?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> A Dior Saddle or 30Montaigne?!


Definitely on the right track! 
I was deciding on one of these... 






Wanna hazard a guess?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Definitely on the right track!
> I was deciding on one of these...
> 
> View attachment 4535600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535601
> 
> Wanna hazard a guess?


You went with the 30Montaigne?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> You went with the 30Montaigne?


Sorry, wrong answer! 

I went for the denim blue saddle which was absolutely perfect! It goes with both my Lady Dior and LV Racer Bandouliere so I don’t have to get any additional straps, and I actually like carrying it by hand on its own without the additional strap.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Sorry, wrong answer!
> 
> I went for the denim blue saddle which was absolutely perfect! It goes with both my Lady Dior and LV Racer Bandouliere so I don’t have to get any additional straps, and I actually like carrying it by hand on its own without the additional strap.
> View attachment 4535757
> View attachment 4535758
> View attachment 4535759
> View attachment 4535760


Congratulations! It does go perfectly with your Lady Dior strap. Would the Race Bandouliere actually attach to the C? The LV clasps are on the smaller side.

Which boutique are you at, by the way? Is it the Bond St. one? The chairs that go with the table at the boutique are the newer style ones, but I thought the Bond St boutique was done with the older wooden-frame medallion chairs. I haven't been to the Bond St. boutique before so I'm not sure if they have newer furniture there.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! It does go perfectly with your Lady Dior strap. Would the Race Bandouliere actually attach to the C? The LV clasps are on the smaller side.
> 
> Which boutique are you at, by the way? Is it the Bond St. one? The chairs that go with the table at the boutique are the newer style ones, but I thought the Bond St boutique was done with the older wooden-frame medallion chairs. I haven't been to the Bond St. boutique before so I'm not sure if they have newer furniture there.



Thank you! Yes, I brought both straps along to make sure they fit, and the Race Bandouliere just fits around the C with a little manoeuvring. 




Yes, it was the Bond Street boutique, but my S.A. arranged for me to have a private appointment on the second floor in the Marc Quinn room.  It was basically like having an entire apartment suite to ourselves, with a separate dressing room and bathroom. It was a lovely way to spend the afternoon!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! Yes, I brought both straps along to make sure they fit, and the Race Bandouliere just fits around the C with a little manoeuvring.
> 
> View attachment 4536101
> 
> 
> Yes, it was the Bond Street boutique, but my S.A. arranged for me to have a private appointment on the second floor in the Marc Quinn room.  It was basically like having an entire apartment suite to ourselves, with a separate dressing room and bathroom. It was a lovely way to spend the afternoon!


What an experience!


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet? It's the behind the scenes from the SS 20 show by Loic Pregent. English subtitles available.



I always enjoy his videos! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aerdem

Wanted to share this beautiful wool visiteur patch sweater. Love that it celebrates and commemorates Kim Jone’s innagural collection for Dior homme with the date of the runway show. 

Such a minimal sweater with a few details for added interest. The organza patch is so delicate. And the stitchwork across the shoulder blade is the tiniest detail with a huge impact.


----------



## Grdnlol

Any love for the men’s saddle? Saw that they’d made it in my favourite shade of grey so just stopped resisting - modelling courtesy of my SA


----------



## averagejoe

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4538869
> View attachment 4538870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any love for the men’s saddle? Saw that they’d made it in my favourite shade of grey so just stopped resisting - modelling courtesy of my SA


I copied your post here in our guy's thread. I have this grey Saddle (see the past few pages of this thread) and I absolutely adore it. The colour is perfect. When I decided to get the Saddle, I was hoping to get a colour that was not black. The navy was so dark that it looked black, so I didn't want to choose that. I already have an Oblique Saddle clutch so I didn't want another Oblique one, and I wanted leather. Then I saw this. It was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## averagejoe

Aerdem said:


> Wanted to share this beautiful wool visiteur patch sweater. Love that it celebrates and commemorates Kim Jone’s innagural collection for Dior homme with the date of the runway show.
> 
> Such a minimal sweater with a few details for added interest. The organza patch is so delicate. And the stitchwork across the shoulder blade is the tiniest detail with a huge impact.


I remember Kim Jones wearing one of these sweaters, too. I love it!


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> I remember Kim Jones wearing one of these sweaters, too. I love it!


Thanks! And yes- a cool little piece of the Dior history!


----------



## Aerdem

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4538869
> View attachment 4538870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any love for the men’s saddle? Saw that they’d made it in my favourite shade of grey so just stopped resisting - modelling courtesy of my SA


Keep admiring this shade of grey! And the alyx buckle- would love to incorporate this in some iteration or another... bag, belt. Something! It is so cool.


----------



## Grdnlol

averagejoe said:


> I copied your post here in our guy's thread. I have this grey Saddle (see the past few pages of this thread) and I absolutely adore it. The colour is perfect. When I decided to get the Saddle, I was hoping to get a colour that was not black. The navy was so dark that it looked black, so I didn't want to choose that. I already have an Oblique Saddle clutch so I didn't want another Oblique one, and I wanted leather. Then I saw this. It was exactly what I wanted.



I got a bit confused at first haha! Yes this is my absolute favourite shade of grey and definitely didn’t need another dark/black bag, so as soon as I laid eyes on it I knew it was too late


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior boutique on Bloor St. finally opened yesterday (halfway through the day), and today opened for its first full day. I had to visit and get something! The bag size is a bit misleading because the box inside is much smaller (the bag is to also fit the new Dior Magazine No.28). Any guesses?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> The Dior boutique on Bloor St. finally opened yesterday (halfway through the day), and today opened for its first full day. I had to visit and get something! The bag size is a bit misleading because the box inside is much smaller (the bag is to also fit the new Dior Magazine No.28). Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540839


Mini Saddle? Belt? Jewellery?


----------



## averagejoe

@Prada Prince jewelry! I got the CD Icon chain necklace in the carbon finish. I really like this chunky chain style and they didn't have any in the 3 Dior men's boutiques I visited in Europe. Now that it's available in black, and available in Toronto, I had to get it! 

The boutique had little mooncakes in a tray for customers, and the SA grabbed 3 for me when I asked about them.


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> @Prada Prince jewelry! I got the CD Icon chain necklace in the carbon finish. I really like this chunky chain style and they didn't have any in the 3 Dior men's boutiques I visited in Europe. Now that it's available in black, and available in Toronto, I had to get it!
> 
> The boutique had little mooncakes in a tray for customers, and the SA grabbed 3 for me when I asked about them.
> View attachment 4540960
> View attachment 4540961
> View attachment 4540962
> View attachment 4540963
> View attachment 4540967


Congrats! Such a stunning piece!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> @Prada Prince jewelry! I got the CD Icon chain necklace in the carbon finish. I really like this chunky chain style and they didn't have any in the 3 Dior men's boutiques I visited in Europe. Now that it's available in black, and available in Toronto, I had to get it!
> 
> The boutique had little mooncakes in a tray for customers, and the SA grabbed 3 for me when I asked about them.
> View attachment 4540960
> View attachment 4540961
> View attachment 4540962
> View attachment 4540963
> View attachment 4540967


Congratulations! Mod shots soon I hope!


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Congrats! Such a stunning piece!





Prada Prince said:


> Congratulations! Mod shots soon I hope!


Thank you very much! I will try to use it soon so I can share mod shots.


----------



## fast runner

Getting ready for autumn and winter. Got the new peacoat from the winter collection and oblique calfskin boots from the pre-fall. Really wanted to get the peacoat in rose-grey colour that was also part of the fall-winter show but apparently it didn't go into production


----------



## averagejoe

fast runner said:


> Getting ready for autumn and winter. Got the new peacoat from the winter collection and oblique calfskin boots from the pre-fall. Really wanted to get the peacoat in rose-grey colour that was also part of the fall-winter show but apparently it didn't go into production


Definitely fall- and winter-ready! Especially loving the boots. Congratulations!


----------



## socaltrojan

averagejoe said:


> Wearing the Saddle and Dior Chiffre Rouge D01 diver watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525976



Okay I just wanted to say I love your style! As a woman, it’s fun to seeing all the men in this thread appreciate handbags and have a chic sense of style. Props! Now I just need to find a man with said characteristics in my life lol!


----------



## averagejoe

socaltrojan said:


> Okay I just wanted to say I love your style! As a woman, it’s fun to seeing all the men in this thread appreciate handbags and have a chic sense of style. Props! Now I just need to find a man with said characteristics in my life lol!


Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Me in front of the Dior on Bloor St, with my Saddle clutch, belt, Chiffre Rouge D01 watch, friendship bracelet, and Dior Homme shoes.


----------



## Grdnlol

Here’s my small early birthday haul (i have a basset hound, which explains the socks haha)


----------



## averagejoe

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4546224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my small early birthday haul (i have a basset hound, which explains the socks haha)


 You have the Saddle card holder too!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Grdnlol

averagejoe said:


> You have the Saddle card holder too!
> 
> Happy Birthday!



Well I do now!
Thanks


----------



## mk1997

Hi everyone!! It's been a long time since I've been on the forum, but I got two pieces to show! First, I managed to find the B23 sneakers back in June when I was in London- was the last pair in my size in the city at the time! I've been wearing them a lot, as you can tell by the marks. Second, I just got the mini J'adior bag today.


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> Hi everyone!! It's been a long time since I've been on the forum, but I got two pieces to show! First, I managed to find the B23 sneakers back in June when I was in London- was the last pair in my size in the city at the time! I've been wearing them a lot, as you can tell by the marks. Second, I just got the mini J'adior bag today.


J'ADIOR!!! The all-black looks good on guys. I have been thinking about an all-black Dio(r)evolution but I do have a LOT of black bags already.


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> Hi everyone!! It's been a long time since I've been on the forum, but I got two pieces to show! First, I managed to find the B23 sneakers back in June when I was in London- was the last pair in my size in the city at the time! I've been wearing them a lot, as you can tell by the marks. Second, I just got the mini J'adior bag today.


By the way, if you want to remove those marks on the rubber of your shoes, I suggest wiping it with white paper towel, cotton pad, or cotton swab with a bit of lighter fluid. It works miracles!


----------



## Kevinh73

I had a chance to visit both Dior men store on 57th street and soho in nyc earlier this week.  I was able to make few connections with store sales associates.  I was hoping one of them can get me the Sorayama saddle key pouch.  But I know deep down inside that they will only sell those to their vvic.  Being new to Dior, I know my chance is slim if not none.  With that said, it never hurts to try!  

I did get few items and preordered a bag and two rtw for pre-ss20.  Can’t wait for ss20 as I saw preview of the look book and I’m dying to get my hands on them!! It’ll be a haul come next Jan/ Feb.  

I also had the pleasure to try on the infamous Sorayama saddle bag.  It’s absolutely stunning! I was tempted to buy it but I rather spend the money on Arsham x Dior collection which will be more useful for daily wear vs one single metal saddle bag that I would be too afraid to wear it for the fear of dings and scratches.  

I picked up  few things... a pair of Alyx x Dior midtop, Cookie mink fur charm, and a backpack charm that one can put few cards and cash for going out dancing or theater (instead of a larger wallet).


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I had a chance to visit both Dior men store on 57th street and soho in nyc earlier this week.  I was able to make few connections with store sales associates.  I was hoping one of them can get me the Sorayama saddle key pouch.  But I know deep down inside that they will only sell those to their vvic.  Being new to Dior, I know my chance is slim if not none.  With that said, it never hurts to try!
> 
> I did get few items and preordered a bag and two rtw for pre-ss20.  Can’t wait for ss20 as I saw preview of the look book and I’m dying to get my hands on them!! It’ll be a haul come next Jan/ Feb.
> 
> I also had the pleasure to try on the infamous Sorayama saddle bag.  It’s absolutely stunning! I was tempted to buy it but I rather spend the money on Arsham x Dior collection which will be more useful for daily wear vs one single metal saddle bag that I would be too afraid to wear it for the fear of dings and scratches.
> 
> I picked up  few things... a pair of Alyx x Dior midtop, Cookie mink fur charm, and a backpack charm that one can put few cards and cash for going out dancing or theater (instead of a larger wallet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547120
> View attachment 4547121
> View attachment 4547122


I love your new acquisitions! I've never even seen the Sorayama Saddle bag in person before. Lucky that you got to try it on! 

The backpack charm is adorable! It even comes with the Saddle detail at the front like on the bigger one.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Saddle and Dior Homme Atelier sweatshirt with gold lettering...


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I love your new acquisitions! I've never even seen the Sorayama Saddle bag in person before. Lucky that you got to try it on!
> 
> The backpack charm is adorable! It even comes with the Saddle detail at the front like on the bigger one.



yes, when the store manager took it out and insist I tried it on, well, how could I say no?!!  Lol.  It looked really really good but i suppose if one’s fashion budget is few hundred k a year, then I don’t see why not?  It’s a collectible piece.  Personally Sorayama isn’t my fav artist so part of the reason I passed in addition to the crazy price.  The Dior x Arsham collection is the best one yet from Kim Jones for Dior IMO so I’ll be bleeding when 2020 rolls around... gotta save up for that.  

Btw, I was told there will be a Dior pop up at Miami Art Basel which makes sense as I’m sure there will be many Arsham artwork in the show. Sadly I’ll be traveling so can’t make it.  Will have to wait till January to get my Arsham pieces.


----------



## Kevinh73

Forgot that I also bought these.  Can we say senior moment?   Blanket would be good for those cold winter nights!


----------



## lxrac

Kevinh73 said:


> Forgot that I also bought these.  Can we say senior moment?   Blanket would be good for those cold winter nights!
> View attachment 4547705



Fabulous!


----------



## Aerdem

Kevinh73 said:


> I had a chance to visit both Dior men store on 57th street and soho in nyc earlier this week.  I was able to make few connections with store sales associates.  I was hoping one of them can get me the Sorayama saddle key pouch.  But I know deep down inside that they will only sell those to their vvic.  Being new to Dior, I know my chance is slim if not none.  With that said, it never hurts to try!
> 
> I did get few items and preordered a bag and two rtw for pre-ss20.  Can’t wait for ss20 as I saw preview of the look book and I’m dying to get my hands on them!! It’ll be a haul come next Jan/ Feb.
> 
> I also had the pleasure to try on the infamous Sorayama saddle bag.  It’s absolutely stunning! I was tempted to buy it but I rather spend the money on Arsham x Dior collection which will be more useful for daily wear vs one single metal saddle bag that I would be too afraid to wear it for the fear of dings and scratches.
> 
> I picked up  few things... a pair of Alyx x Dior midtop, Cookie mink fur charm, and a backpack charm that one can put few cards and cash for going out dancing or theater (instead of a larger wallet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547120
> View attachment 4547121
> View attachment 4547122


I love all of the charms! How fun!


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> yes, when the store manager took it out and insist I tried it on, well, how could I say no?!!  Lol.  It looked really really good but i suppose if one’s fashion budget is few hundred k a year, then I don’t see why not?  It’s a collectible piece.  Personally Sorayama isn’t my fav artist so part of the reason I passed in addition to the crazy price.  The Dior x Arsham collection is the best one yet from Kim Jones for Dior IMO so I’ll be bleeding when 2020 rolls around... gotta save up for that.
> 
> Btw, I was told there will be a Dior pop up at Miami Art Basel which makes sense as I’m sure there will be many Arsham artwork in the show. Sadly I’ll be traveling so can’t make it.  Will have to wait till January to get my Arsham pieces.


I really like the Sorayama collection but there's no way I'm paying that much money for a bag, especially for one that is so identifiable from Pre-Fall 2019 (can look dated in years). 



Kevinh73 said:


> Forgot that I also bought these.  Can we say senior moment?   Blanket would be good for those cold winter nights!
> View attachment 4547705


----------



## Elioenai

Just got this great condition coated canvas bag from grailed—hedi slimane era. I was loving it so much but then i read somewhere that this coating is not very durable and now im sad  is it that fragile? 
Will post some pics of me wearing it as well


----------



## averagejoe

Elioenai said:


> Just got this great condition coated canvas bag from grailed—hedi slimane era. I was loving it so much but then i read somewhere that this coating is not very durable and now im sad  is it that fragile?
> Will post some pics of me wearing it as well


Congratulations on your bag! Unfortunately this older canvas rubs easily to show a brown colour canvas beneath, but as long as you are careful, it doesn't show that easily, and you can always redye the rubbed spots.


----------



## Elioenai

I didnt think about redying the brown spots, haha!
That’s a great idea, thanks
I just hope it will hold for a few years till ill have to do that.


----------



## averagejoe

Elioenai said:


> I didnt think about redying the brown spots, haha!
> That’s a great idea, thanks
> I just hope it will hold for a few years till ill have to do that.


Looks good on you!


----------



## Kevinh73

lxrac said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you! 



averagejoe said:


> I really like the Sorayama collection but there's no way I'm paying that much money for a bag, especially for one that is so identifiable from Pre-Fall 2019 (can look dated in years).



Yeah.  That’s the problem with fashion bags... they look dated quickly unless you buy classic ones.  I don’t particularly think Sorayama saddle bag will hold its value as he’s not a well known tried and true artist.  Given there is a more active market for Arsham, I have to assume his collab with Dior will hold up better.  But we will see.... 



Aerdem said:


> I love all of the charms! How fun!


the charms are a good way to dress up bags so I don’t get bored with my current collection.


----------



## Prada Prince

Hmm, I might be a little obsessed with my Saddle...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Hmm, I might be a little obsessed with my Saddle...
> 
> View attachment 4550549


Same here! So nice with your Bandouliere Race! Don't give me ideas, please!!!


----------



## thl94

Long time lurker; first time poster. Wanted to share my first (and big) purchase at Dior! It’s so beautiful  Haven’t seen the saddle backpack in all black anywhere so it was a must-get.


----------



## averagejoe

thl94 said:


> Long time lurker; first time poster. Wanted to share my first (and big) purchase at Dior! It’s so beautiful  Haven’t seen the saddle backpack in all black anywhere so it was a must-get.


Congratulations!!! I haven't seen this in real life in all of the Dior men's boutiques I've been to so it does seem rare. 

Modelling shots, please!


----------



## MrChris

Out today with my Oblique Tote


----------



## Aerdem

thl94 said:


> Long time lurker; first time poster. Wanted to share my first (and big) purchase at Dior! It’s so beautiful  Haven’t seen the saddle backpack in all black anywhere so it was a must-get.


So sleek, love it.


----------



## thl94

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! I haven't seen this in real life in all of the Dior men's boutiques I've been to so it does seem rare.
> 
> Modelling shots, please!



Thank you! Here are the mod shots


----------



## averagejoe

thl94 said:


> Thank you! Here are the mod shots


Very nice, especially with an all-black look.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Out today with my Oblique Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551025


This tote is just...perfect! Nice look!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Spotted in Chicago yesterday: Black Saddle Backpack
He was also wearing a pair of black B21 Neo Sneakers, but it's hard to tell in this picture.


----------



## averagejoe

MonsieurMode said:


> Spotted in Chicago yesterday: Black Saddle Backpack
> He was also wearing a pair of black B21 Neo Sneakers, but it's hard to tell in this picture.
> View attachment 4551921


Looks great on him! I see more Dior on guys now that Kim Jones is the designer. I've seen the Saddle pouch sling messenger on a few guys in Toronto already.


----------



## Sferics

MrChris said:


> Out today with my Oblique Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551025


I love this outfit!


----------



## Prada Prince

Driving the cost-per-wear of my Saddle down as quickly as I can...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> View attachment 4551965
> 
> 
> Driving the cost-per-wear of my Saddle down as quickly as I can...


Nice! Looking forward to a reveal on the Fendi Fellas thread.


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> This tote is just...perfect! Nice look!





Sferics said:


> I love this outfit!



Thank you! I'm really enjoying how versatile the tote is, especially with the shoulder strap.


----------



## averagejoe

My new CD Icon carbon-finished necklace and Dior VIII


----------



## stylequake

Hi all - longtime reader, haven't posted since 2015.

I have long obsessed over John Galliano for Christian Dior, and quickly fell in love with Kim Jones at Dior Homme. After scoring a Sorayama ring back in May, I made my first bag purchase this past July - the Large Saddle Tote!

I recall seeing three versions of this on the French Dior Homme site back in July (small, medium, large), but only had the chance to see the medium and large in-person in New York. I settled on the Large for work / commuting purposes and have no complaints so far. I tend to use the shoulder strap more often than carrying the tote by the leather handles. I also should note that the Dior.com listing for this bag displays a leather shoulder strap, but I purchased mine with a logo woven nylon strap (preferred, tbh).

I recently returned to the boutique for my first RTW piece.


----------



## Aerdem

stylequake said:


> Hi all - longtime reader, haven't posted since 2015.
> 
> I have long obsessed over John Galliano for Christian Dior, and quickly fell in love with Kim Jones at Dior Homme. After scoring a Sorayama ring back in May, I made my first bag purchase this past July - the Large Saddle Tote!
> 
> I recall seeing three versions of this on the French Dior Homme site back in July (small, medium, large), but only had the chance to see the medium and large in-person in New York. I settled on the Large for work / commuting purposes and have no complaints so far. I tend to use the shoulder strap more often than carrying the tote by the leather handles. I also should note that the Dior.com listing for this bag displays a leather shoulder strap, but I purchased mine with a logo woven nylon strap (preferred, tbh).
> 
> I recently returned to the boutique for my first RTW piece.


This is gorgeous. And the nylon strap gives the tote a much more contemporary feel. I’m so obsessed with what Kim Jones is doing!


----------



## Liberté

stylequake said:


> Hi all - longtime reader, haven't posted since 2015.
> 
> I have
> I recently returned to the boutique for my first RTW piece.


Congratulations, that's a great bag  Can't wait to see the RTW piece.

I think I'm actually more into the RTW with Kim Jones than the accessories, even if this is the purse forum! I'm glad this season's stuff is less fragile than SS19. The dévoré t-shirt got very obvious pulls in it after the third wear just from walking around and sitting, and I can't really wear it any more, but I don't think it's worth taking it back as it really comes down to a design flaw in the fabric... I got the velours t-shirt from this collection and have some other things on my list, but we'll see how it goes... I'm trying to avoid super trendy pieces, but I guess they are by default as they are runway pieces.  Althought at least Kim is keeping the buckles around for a while it seems.


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> Congratulations, that's a great bag  Can't wait to see the RTW piece.
> 
> I think I'm actually more into the RTW with Kim Jones than the accessories, even if this is the purse forum! I'm glad this season's stuff is less fragile than SS19. The dévoré t-shirt got very obvious pulls in it after the third wear just from walking around and sitting, and I can't really wear it any more, but I don't think it's worth taking it back as it really comes down to a design flaw in the fabric... I got the velours t-shirt from this collection and have some other things on my list, but we'll see how it goes... I'm trying to avoid super trendy pieces, but I guess they are by default as they are runway pieces.  Althought at least Kim is keeping the buckles around for a while it seems.


Wow, I’m surprised that happened to your T-shirt. I would take it back, I’ve worn mine pretty much all over summer, and it’s held up well.


----------



## Liberté

Prada Prince said:


> Wow, I’m surprised that happened to your T-shirt. I would take it back, I’ve worn mine pretty much all over summer, and it’s held up well.


It's not the same fabric (sadly), this is a wool/ polyamide mix with very large loops in the knit to make the dévoré Dior pattern. It's a beautiful effect, but extremely fragile. Edit: Uploaded pictures. I imagine this must have been a nightmare to make.


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> It's not the same fabric (sadly), this is a wool/ polyamide mix with very large loops in the knit to make the dévoré Dior pattern. It's a beautiful effect, but extremely fragile. Edit: Uploaded pictures. I imagine this must have been a nightmare to make.


Ah okay! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## averagejoe

stylequake said:


> Hi all - longtime reader, haven't posted since 2015.
> 
> I have long obsessed over John Galliano for Christian Dior, and quickly fell in love with Kim Jones at Dior Homme. After scoring a Sorayama ring back in May, I made my first bag purchase this past July - the Large Saddle Tote!
> 
> I recall seeing three versions of this on the French Dior Homme site back in July (small, medium, large), but only had the chance to see the medium and large in-person in New York. I settled on the Large for work / commuting purposes and have no complaints so far. I tend to use the shoulder strap more often than carrying the tote by the leather handles. I also should note that the Dior.com listing for this bag displays a leather shoulder strap, but I purchased mine with a logo woven nylon strap (preferred, tbh).
> 
> I recently returned to the boutique for my first RTW piece.


I love the bag!!! What RTW piece did you get?


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> It's not the same fabric (sadly), this is a wool/ polyamide mix with very large loops in the knit to make the dévoré Dior pattern. It's a beautiful effect, but extremely fragile. Edit: Uploaded pictures. I imagine this must have been a nightmare to make.


That's awful! What a shame. If it happens from sitting and moving around then it's waaaay too delicate.


----------



## stylequake

averagejoe said:


> I love the bag!!! What RTW piece did you get?



Thank you! I bought the embroidered velour t-shirt in green; I was unable to find "black" (more purple) in my size.


----------



## Liberté

stylequake said:


> Thank you! I bought the embroidered velour t-shirt in green; I was unable to find "black" (more purple) in my size.



 I was told green is unavailable/ exclusive online or to other regions, so I got the black . But I really wanted the green!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> My new CD Icon carbon-finished necklace and Dior VIII
> View attachment 4552872



Obsessing over the necklace. I'm into chunky chain jewelry at the moment. It looks heavy?


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Obsessing over the necklace. I'm into chunky chain jewelry at the moment. It looks heavy?


It is heavy but I like the weight to it. I usually like pendant-style necklaces, but I have a soft spot for chunky chains. I just love them!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> It is heavy but I like the weight to it. I usually like pendant-style necklaces, but I have a soft spot for chunky chains. I just love them!



Congrats on your new purchases, I am still stalking the Dior quake bag. But I saw the another oblique saddle messenger bag but not the liver shaped one, its more half-circular. I attached an image. What do you think? Have you seen this bag in person?


----------



## Liberté

lxrac said:


> Congrats on your new purchases, I am still stalking the Dior quake bag. But I saw the another oblique saddle messenger bag but not the liver shaped one, its more half-circular. I attached an image. What do you think? Have you seen this bag in person?


it's got more of a classic shape than the saddle I guess, I like it.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Congrats on your new purchases, I am still stalking the Dior quake bag. But I saw the another oblique saddle messenger bag but not the liver shaped one, its more half-circular. I attached an image. What do you think? Have you seen this bag in person?


I like this bag but I like the original Saddle more. I tried on the black leather version of this before and it looked amazing, but I still prefer the Saddle shape. Plus this one doesn't have the Matthew Williams (Alyx) buckle, and I love that buckle. 

This bag looks very nice even on more formal looks, especially the leather versions. The price point is also quite attractive. 

The Dior Quake is wonderful as well. It is being released soon in an all-leather Oblique version.


----------



## averagejoe

Went to the new boutique on Bloor St yesterday to pick up the Sorayama necklace that my new SA ordered in for me, and walked out with a second item! I had seen the Sorayama necklace at the Yorkdale Dior men pop-up back in May but didn't buy it then because I was hoping to buy it in Europe in July to save the VAT. None of the boutiques I went to in Europe had it in stock. Then this Dior boutique opens and they had one. I almost paid for it but then chose the black CD Icon necklace instead. But was still thinking of this necklace. When I went back, it was sold out.

So the SA transferred one from Vancouver for me. I saw the CD Icon bracelet with the resin inlays, and tried it on too. It fits a bit large but not as large as I thought, and it is exactly the type of bracelet I love (chunky chain with a bit of branding). It's even more expensive than my CD Icon necklace!!! Never paid so much for a costume jewelry bracelet before! 

(Outfit: Dior Saddle, Dior Homme sneakers, and Dior Chiffre Rouge A05 watch)


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> .
> 
> This bag looks very nice even on more formal looks, especially the leather versions. The price point is also quite attractive.
> 
> The Dior Quake is wonderful as well. It is being released soon in an all-leather Oblique version.



I really want that oblique leather version. And hopefully some computer appropriate bags ib the same materials! With alyx buckles.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> Went to the new boutique on Bloor St yesterday to pick up the Sorayama necklace that my new SA ordered in for me, and walked out with a second item! I had seen the Sorayama necklace at the Yorkdale Dior men pop-up back in May but didn't buy it then because I was hoping to buy it in Europe in July to save the VAT. None of the boutiques I went to in Europe had it in stock. Then this Dior boutique opens and they had one. I almost paid for it but then chose the black CD Icon necklace instead. But was still thinking of this necklace. When I went back, it was sold out.
> 
> So the SA transferred one from Vancouver for me. I saw the CD Icon bracelet with the resin inlays, and tried it on too. It fits a bit large but not as large as I thought, and it is exactly the type of bracelet I love (chunky chain with a bit of branding). It's even more expensive than my CD Icon necklace!!! Never paid so much for a costume jewelry bracelet before!
> 
> (Outfit: Dior Saddle, Dior Homme sneakers, and Dior Chiffre Rouge A05 watch)
> View attachment 4559031
> View attachment 4559032
> View attachment 4559033
> View attachment 4559034
> View attachment 4559035
> View attachment 4559036



Gorgeous bag Mr. Dior!  That gray color is exquisite!


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Gorgeous bag Mr. Dior!  That gray color is exquisite!


Thank you very much! I ADORE my Saddle bag!


----------



## averagejoe

The Saddle is now available in a grey Oblique jacquard:


----------



## Kevinh73

thl94 said:


> Thank you! Here are the mod shots


This is my favorite backpack and I don't wear backpacks in general.  If I were to buy one, this would be it.  I saw one in person at the Bond Street boutique few months ago.  It was gorgeous.


----------



## Prada Prince

Preppy teddy bear with my saddle on Saturday LOL...


----------



## efleon

averagejoe said:


> Went to the new boutique on Bloor St yesterday to pick up the Sorayama necklace that my new SA ordered in for me, and walked out with a second item! I had seen the Sorayama necklace at the Yorkdale Dior men pop-up back in May but didn't buy it then because I was hoping to buy it in Europe in July to save the VAT. None of the boutiques I went to in Europe had it in stock. Then this Dior boutique opens and they had one. I almost paid for it but then chose the black CD Icon necklace instead. But was still thinking of this necklace. When I went back, it was sold out.
> 
> So the SA transferred one from Vancouver for me. I saw the CD Icon bracelet with the resin inlays, and tried it on too. It fits a bit large but not as large as I thought, and it is exactly the type of bracelet I love (chunky chain with a bit of branding). It's even more expensive than my CD Icon necklace!!! Never paid so much for a costume jewelry bracelet before!
> 
> (Outfit: Dior Saddle, Dior Homme sneakers, and Dior Chiffre Rouge A05 watch)
> View attachment 4559031
> View attachment 4559032
> View attachment 4559033
> View attachment 4559034
> View attachment 4559035
> View attachment 4559036


Joe you look amazing! 
I apologize for crashing your gents site but I have an 11 year old who loves all my haute bling (my very newest acquisition is my beloved viii Montaigne watch which he loves!) 
So I’m just letting you know I’m lurking and loving your style!


----------



## averagejoe

efleon said:


> Joe you look amazing!
> I apologize for crashing your gents site but I have an 11 year old who loves all my haute bling (my very newest acquisition is my beloved viii Montaigne watch which he loves!)
> So I’m just letting you know I’m lurking and loving your style!


Thank you very much! 

Your watch actually looks great on guys too. It's very classy and sophisticated, and the diameter of it is quite appropriate for both guys and girls.


----------



## Deeky

@averagejoe Joe have you ever seen or tried Fendi's baguette for men? How does the smaller one compare to the Dior saddle if you might know?


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> @averagejoe Joe have you ever seen or tried Fendi's baguette for men? How does the smaller one compare to the Dior saddle if you might know?


Yes I have tried it. It is very similar in size. The price point is almost identical (it was identical in Europe, but in Canada the Fendi is $50 more for the leather version). 

I like the Saddle more. The Baguette in the leather version still looks very much like the women's version, whereas the Saddle has been almost completely redesigned. I like the Porter nylon Baguette bags a lot more than the leather ones because the nylon softens their look (the leather one looks very rigid and purse-like) and makes it look nicer as a belt bag.


----------



## oranGetRee

averagejoe said:


> The Saddle is now available in a grey Oblique jacquard:



somehow I feel that the guys saddle looks much more interesting than the ladies one. I’m so tempted to get one


----------



## Prada Prince

Meeting Caroline Issa with my Saddle...


----------



## BittyMonkey

averagejoe said:


> (Outfit: Dior Saddle, Dior Homme sneakers, and Dior Chiffre Rouge A05 watch)
> View attachment 4559031
> View attachment 4559032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []



This modeling shot looks great, and I love the styling.


----------



## averagejoe

BittyMonkey said:


> This modeling shot looks great, and I love the styling.


Thank you very much!


----------



## averagejoe

Styling of the grey Oblique Saddle with the CD Icon necklace and CD Icon sweatshirt from the Dior website:


----------



## averagejoe

Wearing my Dior Sorayama necklace, CD Icon bracelet, and Chiffre Rouge D01 today. I'm surprised how well the necklace goes with different looks. And I can't stop admiring my bracelet.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> Wearing my Dior Sorayama necklace, CD Icon bracelet, and Chiffre Rouge D01 today. I'm surprised how well the necklace goes with different looks. And I can't stop admiring my bracelet.
> View attachment 4564418
> View attachment 4564419



Sooo fashionable @averagejoe  I'm jelly for that Dior necklace


----------



## miniguk

My first post on the site! Just wanted to share my outfit from last Saturday that I paired with my latest Dior purchase... a Saddle Dior Oblique Clutch with a Oblique navy blue Mitzah scarf wrapped around the strap.

It makes a great crossbody and I received a few compliments on its first day out and 
about


----------



## averagejoe

miniguk said:


> My first post on the site! Just wanted to share my outfit from last Saturday that I paired with my latest Dior purchase... a Saddle Dior Oblique Clutch with a Oblique navy blue Mitzah scarf wrapped around the strap.
> 
> It makes a great crossbody and I received a few compliments on its first day out and
> about
> 
> View attachment 4565584


Very nice, and welcome to our thread (and this forum)!!!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Yes I have tried it. It is very similar in size. The price point is almost identical (it was identical in Europe, but in Canada the Fendi is $50 more for the leather version).
> 
> I like the Saddle more. The Baguette in the leather version still looks very much like the women's version, whereas the Saddle has been almost completely redesigned. I like the Porter nylon Baguette bags a lot more than the leather ones because the nylon softens their look (the leather one looks very rigid and purse-like) and makes it look nicer as a belt bag.


Another point of comparison.  I have a LV men bumbag as well as a Dior saddle.  I find Dior is much easier to use... often times I don’t even need to zip up the saddle bag to secure the content as the magnetic flap secures my wallet but with LV, I def needs to zip up to ensure stuff won’t fall out.


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Jones collaborated with Daniel Arsham for the ad campaign of the SS2020 collection:


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones collaborated with Daniel Arsham for the ad campaign of the SS2020 collection:


The color palette is just so fresh!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior x Rimowa at the new Champs Elysee boutique


----------



## averagejoe

I got the silver CD Icon chain necklace!


----------



## DearHaayet

averagejoe said:


> Went to the new boutique on Bloor St yesterday to pick up the Sorayama necklace that my new SA ordered in for me, and walked out with a second item! I had seen the Sorayama necklace at the Yorkdale Dior men pop-up back in May but didn't buy it then because I was hoping to buy it in Europe in July to save the VAT. None of the boutiques I went to in Europe had it in stock. Then this Dior boutique opens and they had one. I almost paid for it but then chose the black CD Icon necklace instead. But was still thinking of this necklace. When I went back, it was sold out.
> 
> So the SA transferred one from Vancouver for me. I saw the CD Icon bracelet with the resin inlays, and tried it on too. It fits a bit large but not as large as I thought, and it is exactly the type of bracelet I love (chunky chain with a bit of branding). It's even more expensive than my CD Icon necklace!!! Never paid so much for a costume jewelry bracelet before!
> 
> (Outfit: Dior Saddle, Dior Homme sneakers, and Dior Chiffre Rouge A05 watch)
> View attachment 4559031
> View attachment 4559032
> View attachment 4559033
> View attachment 4559034
> View attachment 4559035
> View attachment 4559036


Looking very sharp


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I got the silver CD Icon chain necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574515
> View attachment 4574516
> View attachment 4574517
> View attachment 4574518


Damn it AJ! Now I really want to get this necklace, it’s a lot more reasonable compared to the resin version!


----------



## averagejoe

DearHaayet said:


> Looking very sharp


Thank you very much!



Prada Prince said:


> Damn it AJ! Now I really want to get this necklace, it’s a lot more reasonable compared to the resin version!


This necklace is what I wanted initially but got the carbon-finish one instead because they didn't have it back in September at the new Dior boutique on Bloor St. I love the resin one but it's not available at all in Canada (I asked my SA to help me track one down). I got the resin bracelet instead and although I absolutely love it, I think the price is ridiculous. Dior somehow charges double the price for a bit of resin. So glad that I now have this non-resin version because it is half the price!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> I got the silver CD Icon chain necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574515
> View attachment 4574516
> View attachment 4574517
> View attachment 4574518



Love the necklace so much. I love chain at the moment. I bought cheap chain jewelry on Amazon, hopefully I can get  fair amount of use. 
I bought something from Dior two weeks ago. But I'm not sure if I'm keeping it.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Love the necklace so much. I love chain at the moment. I bought cheap chain jewelry on Amazon, hopefully I can get  fair amount of use.
> I bought something from Dior two weeks ago. But I'm not sure if I'm keeping it.


What did you buy from Dior?  Would love to see, even if you don't end up keeping it.


----------



## averagejoe

I got the black carbon-finish CD Icon bracelet to go with my necklace. My SA also gave me a gift for all the new jewelry I've purchased!


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> I got the black carbon-finish CD Icon bracelet to go with my necklace. My SA also gave me a gift for all the new jewelry I've purchased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582014
> View attachment 4582015
> View attachment 4582016
> View attachment 4582017
> View attachment 4582018
> View attachment 4582019



Incredible! That black carbon finish is just perfection. Congrats! And what a lovely gift from your SA - how sweet!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> What did you buy from Dior?  Would love to see, even if you don't end up keeping it.



Ok I will take a photo of it soon. I still haven't decided if I'm keeping it though, the price is giving me  palpitations 
But I love your new acquisitions! The black pouch looks oh so soft!


----------



## MrChris

I haven't been able to take any mod shots/more properly staged photos, but I recently got this calf leather Saddle Tote.

I'm using it primarily for work at the moment, but I love how it can also be used casually or for travel. The leather is beautiful and durable - I'm really surprised I haven't seen any scuffs or marks yet.

The key design feature for me was the extra wide magnetized strap at the top to keep the bag semi-closed, so things like my laptop won't fall out as easily. It also helps to keep the structure of the bag in place.

I felt like this was also a nice compromise to have something Saddle in my collection, but more functional overall for me and how I use bags. Loving it so far! Now I need to ban myself from getting any more bags until next year...

There was also a whisky tasting event at the boutique my SA invited me to...that may have helped with the decision making process


----------



## lxrac

MrChris said:


> I haven't been able to take any mod shots/more properly staged photos, but I recently got this calf leather Saddle Tote.
> 
> I'm using it primarily for work at the moment, but I love how it can also be used casually or for travel. The leather is beautiful and durable - I'm really surprised I haven't seen any scuffs or marks yet.
> 
> The key design feature for me was the extra wide magnetized strap at the top to keep the bag semi-closed, so things like my laptop won't fall out as easily. It also helps to keep the structure of the bag in place.
> 
> I felt like this was also a nice compromise to have something Saddle in my collection, but more functional overall for me and how I use bags. Loving it so far! Now I need to ban myself from getting any more bags until next year...
> 
> There was also a whisky tasting event at the boutique my SA invited me to...that may have helped with the decision making process
> View attachment 4582136
> View attachment 4582138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582143



Your new bag looks amazing! I am also on ban island until next year, welcome!


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> I got the black carbon-finish CD Icon bracelet to go with my necklace. My SA also gave me a gift for all the new jewelry I've purchased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582014
> View attachment 4582015
> View attachment 4582016
> View attachment 4582017
> View attachment 4582018
> View attachment 4582019


Congrats on both the purchase and the gift! I was actually stalking #diormen and #diorhomme today on Instagram to see photos of the new Resort 2020 items (there are quite a few shots already of RTW and bags from SAs) and I think I may have stumbled upon your account?? Someone posted on their Story the same gift from their SA


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Congrats on both the purchase and the gift! I was actually stalking #diormen and #diorhomme today on Instagram to see photos of the new Resort 2020 items (there are quite a few shots already of RTW and bags from SAs) and I think I may have stumbled upon your account?? Someone posted on their Story the same gift from their SA


Thanks! That was my brother. Surprised that you found him! We both got the gift. He unboxed it at my home after we came back, which is why the pictures I took look so similar. He got the beige Alyx buckle belt instead. His style is different from mine, although he's gotten a lot of Dior stuff recently. He recently got the all-white men's Saddle.

My Instagram is private and I don't use hashtags (except on very rare occasions) so it's hard to find me on it .


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> I haven't been able to take any mod shots/more properly staged photos, but I recently got this calf leather Saddle Tote.
> 
> I'm using it primarily for work at the moment, but I love how it can also be used casually or for travel. The leather is beautiful and durable - I'm really surprised I haven't seen any scuffs or marks yet.
> 
> The key design feature for me was the extra wide magnetized strap at the top to keep the bag semi-closed, so things like my laptop won't fall out as easily. It also helps to keep the structure of the bag in place.
> 
> I felt like this was also a nice compromise to have something Saddle in my collection, but more functional overall for me and how I use bags. Loving it so far! Now I need to ban myself from getting any more bags until next year...
> 
> There was also a whisky tasting event at the boutique my SA invited me to...that may have helped with the decision making process
> View attachment 4582136
> View attachment 4582138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582143


I love your tote! The Saddle detail and the strap make it perfect! 

The alcohol they serve at some of these events is dangerous. I once bought something that I was just on the fence about, and I think it was because of the alcohol!


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> I love your tote! The Saddle detail and the strap make it perfect!
> 
> The alcohol they serve at some of these events is dangerous. I once bought something that I was just on the fence about, and I think it was because of the alcohol!


Love this strap as well! Sometimes I take the strap off of my gym bags and attach it to different bags to get this “athletic luxe” effect. Really cool and sleek!


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Ok I will take a photo of it soon. I still haven't decided if I'm keeping it though, the price is giving me  palpitations
> But I love your new acquisitions! The black pouch looks oh so soft!


Thanks!

The prices of my stuff recently have given my palpitations too! I have never paid so much for costume jewelry before!


----------



## hightea_xx

Haven’t been posting or keeping up recently, trying to stay on bans island...  but today I crumbled and went by the Dior Maison and picked up a little piece of cruise collection (honestly my favourite collections are always cruise).  Ended up with the Scarab beetle (I love animal themed jewelry) and saw many more beautiful things I’ll have to leave in dreamland.

I also featured two lewks today, out and about shopping with the studded Lady Dior mini and then later out to meet a friend for dinner with my new ring, Diorama WOC and Cruise 2018 blanket scarf


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Haven’t been posting or keeping up recently, trying to stay on bans island...  but today I crumbled and went by the Dior Maison and picked up a little piece of cruise collection (honestly my favourite collections are always cruise).  Ended up with the Scarab beetle (I love animal themed jewelry) and saw many more beautiful things I’ll have to leave in dreamland.
> 
> I also featured two lewks today, out and about shopping with the studded Lady Dior mini and then later out to meet a friend for dinner with my new ring, Diorama WOC and Cruise 2018 blanket scarf


Congratulations on your new ring! I spy Saks Eaton Centre in the background of your last photo!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I‘ve just bought the most ridiculous vanity item ever: Dior AirPod case. I love it but it was always out of stock... until two hours ago when I was able to snag the only one left in stock on their website (Germany).

While buying it, I also saw that the spring collection is available and lo and behold, they released the first messenger I actually consider buying. It‘s nylon, very understated and roomy. What do you all think?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> I‘ve just bought the most ridiculous vanity item ever: Dior AirPod case. I love it but it was always out of stock... until two hours ago when I was able to snag the only one left in stock on their website (Germany).
> 
> While buying it, I also saw that the spring collection is available and lo and behold, they released the first messenger I actually consider buying. It‘s nylon, very understated and roomy. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4587469


I like this messenger bag! It looks very unique for a nylon messenger bag with the Saddle-shaped flap.

The Dior AirPod case was my favourite AirPod case design, until I saw the new Louis Vuitton one. I don't own AirPods but the LV case makes me want to get them so I can justify buying the LV.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I like this messenger bag! It looks very unique for a nylon messenger bag with the Saddle-shaped flap.
> 
> The Dior AirPod case was my favourite AirPod case design, until I saw the new Louis Vuitton one. I don't own AirPods but the LV case makes me want to get them so I can justify buying the LV.



That‘s what I also like. Nice unique shape. I still need to give it some thought.

Are you on iPhone? To me AirPods have become essential to the point where I immediately bought a new pair once I lost my left pod... the ease of use is unmatched imo. On android they lose some functionality though.

have you got a pic of the LV case? I wasn‘t aware they made one and google didn’t give me any matches


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> That‘s what I also like. Nice unique shape. I still need to give it some thought.
> 
> Are you on iPhone? To me AirPods have become essential to the point where I immediately bought a new pair once I lost my left pod... the ease of use is unmatched imo. On android they lose some functionality though.
> 
> have you got a pic of the LV case? I wasn‘t aware they made one and google didn’t give me any matches


I don't have an iPhone. When I get a new android phone, I hope that I can get AirPods to go with it.

Here is what the AirPod case looks like (image from L'Officiel)


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I don't have an iPhone. When I get a new android phone, I hope that I can get AirPods to go with it.
> 
> Here is what the AirPod case looks like (image from L'Officiel)



thanks, I remember this one. I actually prefer the Dior one since it also works with more casual styles while the LV is a bit more... elegant/eccentric. I will post some pictures one I get mine  I plan on attaching it to my jeans, hope that‘ll work out style-wise


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> thanks, I remember this one. I actually prefer the Dior one since it also works with more casual styles while the LV is a bit more... elegant/eccentric. I will post some pictures one I get mine  I plan on attaching it to my jeans, hope that‘ll work out style-wise


I know what you mean. The LV one may look a bit precious and feminine. I certainly would not wear it with the gold chain strap that it comes with if I ever get it.


----------



## dondontown

This clutch though!!! From @mrkimjones on IG


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> This clutch though!!! From @mrkimjones on IG


That jacket!


----------



## Christofle

I visited the Dior flagship on Bloor this weekend and was pretty impressed with both the men’s and women’s selection of items.

However what caught my eye was the new homeware section and I’m now trying to justify the 3-tier macaroon platter and a leaf jug.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> I visited the Dior flagship on Bloor this weekend and was pretty impressed with both the men’s and women’s selection of items.
> 
> However what caught my eye was the new homeware section and I’m now trying to justify the 3-tier macaroon platter and a leaf jug.


I'm so glad that we finally have a flagship with all product categories (except Baby Dior, I guess). I really want one of the Cannage glasses but I can't just get one. Needs to be in a pair at least.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I'm so glad that we finally have a flagship with all product categories (except Baby Dior, I guess). I really want one of the Cannage glasses but I can't just get one. Needs to be in a pair at least.



Do you happen to know if they are using crystal St-louis as a manufacturing partner like Hermès and Christofle?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Do you happen to know if they are using crystal St-louis as a manufacturing partner like Hermès and Christofle?


Not sure. I didn't look enough into Dior Maison to see who makes it, but I've inspected the items and they look very well-made.


----------



## Liberté

Christofle said:


> Do you happen to know if they are using crystal St-louis as a manufacturing partner like Hermès and Christofle?


Saint-Louis is a subsidiary of Hermès International SA, so it's a bit more than a partner. While it's possible that Dior maison has used Saint-Louis in the past, I'm not sure if it would happen because of the association with LVMH, unless it was for some specific purpose and where both brands (Dior and S-L) had some interest in the collaboration maybe. It's for sure possible though. According to the website, some Dior glassware is made in Italy (Murano and visibly in the local artistic tradition there), others are made in France. I guess Dior choses different contractors according to the vision for the different collections.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> That jacket!



Agreed! The pre collection is up on the site now too.


----------



## Prada Prince

The Icon Chain necklace finally arrived! I had to order it from the website, which I detest, but since it wasn’t available anywhere in the UK, needs must...


----------



## Kuschelnudde

It arrived. What can I say, j‘adior.


----------



## Aerdem

Kuschelnudde said:


> View attachment 4590619
> View attachment 4590618
> View attachment 4590617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived. What can I say, j‘adior.


So attracted to tiny bits of luxury!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> The Icon Chain necklace finally arrived! I had to order it from the website, which I detest, but since it wasn’t available anywhere in the UK, needs must...
> 
> View attachment 4590434


Necklace buddies!!! Wow didn't think it was so rare. It is not sold out here in Toronto yet.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> View attachment 4590619
> View attachment 4590618
> View attachment 4590617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived. What can I say, j‘adior.


That's aDiorable! It looks much more masculine than the LV one I like.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Isn‘t this the most beautiful card holder ever?


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> Necklace buddies!!! Wow didn't think it was so rare. It is not sold out here in Toronto yet.


I had the same experience with some items in Paris, available on 24s or dior, but not ordered for at least some of the stores, SA never heard of it and unavailable. Or maybe they are just lazy. who really knows. It's confusing sometimes.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new necklace to the Cruise 2020 Trunk Show at the Bond Street boutique this week...


----------



## MrChris

Kuschelnudde said:


> Isn‘t this the most beautiful card holder ever?



I love this design! I was interested in the hand painted brooch in the same design, but when I saw it in person it was disappointing because the brush strokes weren't as refined as the image in the look book/online. They were really clunky and TBH it looked like a kid's art project/painting so I decided to pass. But this one looks a lot nicer. Definitely need to inspect these in person to make sure.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

MrChris said:


> I love this design! I was interested in the hand painted brooch in the same design, but when I saw it in person it was disappointing because the brush strokes weren't as refined as the image in the look book/online. They were really clunky and TBH it looked like a kid's art project/painting so I decided to pass. But this one looks a lot nicer. Definitely need to inspect these in person to make sure.



Disappointing, I had my eye on it as well. 

Please report back to tell us your impression of the card holder. I‘m kind of interested in it although it‘s way too expensive for what it is.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new necklace to the Cruise 2020 Trunk Show at the Bond Street boutique this week...
> 
> View attachment 4593118


I love the necklace!


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> I love this design! I was interested in the hand painted brooch in the same design, but when I saw it in person it was disappointing because the brush strokes weren't as refined as the image in the look book/online. They were really clunky and TBH it looked like a kid's art project/painting so I decided to pass. But this one looks a lot nicer. Definitely need to inspect these in person to make sure.





Kuschelnudde said:


> Disappointing, I had my eye on it as well.
> 
> Please report back to tell us your impression of the card holder. I‘m kind of interested in it although it‘s way too expensive for what it is.


I inspected the hand-painting on the Oblique version and it was very nicely done. There was texture in the brush strokes, and you can even see how the paint was layered on top of the texture of the Oblique canvas where some of the texture of the Oblique canvas showed through where the paint was thinner. I didn't buy it because I'm not a fan of this design.


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally pulled the trigger and got the B23 Oblique sneakers!!! So happy to get my paws on these...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and got the B23 Oblique sneakers!!! So happy to get my paws on these...
> 
> View attachment 4597289


Congratulations! I'm starting to really want these, too. I hope to get them in Europe when I go back again to save the VAT.


----------



## lxrac

Ya'll I can't handle all your shopping acquisitions.  Gorgeous items! 
I'm just watching from ban island here. *waving*


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I'm starting to really want these, too. I hope to get them in Europe when I go back again to save the VAT.


Thanks AJ! Yeah I got them with an Amex offer that gave me some cash back, otherwise I couldn’t justify the price tag!


----------



## MahaM

Kuschelnudde said:


> I‘ve just bought the most ridiculous vanity item ever: Dior AirPod case. I love it but it was always out of stock... until two hours ago when I was able to snag the only one left in stock on their website (Germany).
> 
> While buying it, I also saw that the spring collection is available and lo and behold, they released the first messenger I actually consider buying. It‘s nylon, very understated and roomy. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4587469


I love it ! 
I might consider it if it’s not too big for me.


----------



## VertBronze

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I'm starting to really want these, too. I hope to get them in Europe when I go back again to save the VAT.



They are on sale at Holt Renfrew right now if your size is still available! My SA messaged me but sadly I’m in Tokyo and they can’t hold them...


----------



## averagejoe

VertBronze said:


> They are on sale at Holt Renfrew right now if your size is still available! My SA messaged me but sadly I’m in Tokyo and they can’t hold them...


OMG! Thanks for the info! They probably don't have my size left but will inquire.


----------



## averagejoe

VertBronze said:


> They are on sale at Holt Renfrew right now if your size is still available! My SA messaged me but sadly I’m in Tokyo and they can’t hold them...


I went to Holt Renfrew Bloor St today and they said the shoes weren't on sale. I'm wondering if this is just the Yorkdale location or if the SA I asked had no idea.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Opinions on the roller bag? I’m considering it but would be thrilled to hear some impressions first.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Opinions on the roller bag? I’m considering it but would be thrilled to hear some impressions first.


The shape doesn't work on me at all. I was lucky enough to see one at Saks when it was super popular and sold out everywhere (when Kris Van Assche was still the designer of Dior Homme). The price was nice so I tried it on. I did not like how it looked on me. It didn't sit nicely against my body. Not that I should have expected it to given it's shape, but it looked odd on me.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> The shape doesn't work on me at all. I was lucky enough to see one at Saks when it was super popular and sold out everywhere (when Kris Van Assche was still the designer of Dior Homme). The price was nice so I tried it on. I did not like how it looked on me. It didn't sit nicely against my body. Not that I should have expected it to given it's shape, but it looked odd on me.



That‘s exactly what I‘m afraid of. Sucks that I can‘t try it on in a store and would need to pay upfront for it. Went with a Chanel clutch instead. Somehow Dior bags and I aren‘t meant to be... at least I can enjoy their SLGs


----------



## steph22

Joe Jonas


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> That‘s exactly what I‘m afraid of. Sucks that I can‘t try it on in a store and would need to pay upfront for it. Went with a Chanel clutch instead. Somehow Dior bags and I aren‘t meant to be... at least I can enjoy their SLGs


Have you looked at their women's styles? Their DiorQuake works really well on guys, especially with a Dior strap.


----------



## averagejoe

steph22 said:


> Joe Jonas
> View attachment 4601874


I copied this here because I think it looks great on him.


----------



## averagejoe

Went to a Dior champagne event yesterday. I wore my black carbon-finish CD Icon necklace and bracelet (the sleeve of my jacket hid it), as well as an all-black CD belt (also hidden by the jacket) and Dior VIII.


----------



## averagejoe

I picked this tie up on Friday at the flagship while shopping with friends, and unboxed it at one of the friend's homes because they really wanted to see what it looked like. Turns out I forgot to take a picture of the actual tie during the unboxing because the friends were commenting on it when I took it out of the paper wrapping inside the box. Oops. I'll post a picture of it soon. Nonetheless, here's the packaging!


----------



## Liberté

Some new RTW that I was looking for (the towel stuff) was already sold out, so this was kind of an impulse buy. I saw some of the Arsham collection too, the white galliano pattern see-thorugh jacket and a few other things, but they weren't on display yet.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Some new RTW that I was looking for (the towel stuff) was already sold out, so this was kind of an impulse buy. I saw some of the Arsham collection too, the white galliano pattern see-thorugh jacket and a few other things, but they weren't on display yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604434


This is very nice! Wow the Galliano newsprint stuff is already hitting the stores? That's early!


----------



## averagejoe

Here's my tie (photo taken at home this time).


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> This is very nice! Wow the Galliano newsprint stuff is already hitting the stores? That's early!


Congrats on your tie!

It was just a few items on a separate temporary rack on wheels, so I'm not sure if it was for sale or not and I didn't ask. I don't think this particular store has a lot of storage space at all, so it might have been brought in for a particular reason (photo shoot or a particular client...?) . I agree it's much earlier than I had thought, I would have expected January.


----------



## averagejoe

The new DiorxRimowa in Miami's Design District


----------



## snibor

Credit Instagram.   Dior x Air Jordans.


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> Credit Instagram.   Dior x Air Jordans.


So this collaboration is true. My SA told me that it may be coming but I guess he wasn't allowed to confirm.


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> So this collaboration is true. My SA told me that it may be coming but I guess he wasn't allowed to confirm.


What do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> What do you think?


They look interesting and I'm sure these will be hot items that will fly off the shelves. I like them, but not sure if I love them...yet.

What do you think of them?


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> What do you think?


Kim Jones released more on Instagram. The sole says DIOR and the white fabric where the tongue is has a tone-on-tone Dior Oblique print. Pretty cool. I'm liking them more already.

They're made in Italy, by the way.


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> They look interesting and I'm sure these will be hot items that will fly off the shelves. I like them, but not sure if I love them...yet.
> 
> What do you think of them?


Lol exactly what you think.  Although I’m a gal so they won’t fit me but at first I thought cool... then I thought are they?  I’m not sure.  They will surely fly off the shelves I agree.


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones released more on Instagram. The sole says DIOR and the white fabric where the tongue is has a tone-on-tone Dior Oblique print. Pretty cool. I'm liking them more already.
> 
> They're made in Italy, by the way.


I’m off to Instagram to get a better look!

Edit..ok I think the “Air Dior” with basketball on side of sneaker annoys me.  Lol.


----------



## Prada Prince

It’s rumoured to be limited to 1,000 pairs at $2,000... I’ll pass.


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> I’m off to Instagram to get a better look!
> 
> Edit..ok I think the “Air Dior” with basketball on side of sneaker annoys me.  Lol.


I like that part so far because it says Dior instead of Jordan.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> It’s rumoured to be limited to 1,000 pairs at $2,000... I’ll pass.


Oh wow they're rare and pricey.


----------



## Christofle

As much as the B23 was an interesting futuristic take on the converse silhouette, I feel that this collaboration misses the mark in bringing something new to the table.

I wonder if they might release something similar later but with both the tongue and the swoosh in the same white tonal oblique nylon.


----------



## Liberté

what do you guys think about pre-fall 2020?


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> what do you guys think about pre-fall 2020?


I'm not a fan of Stussy but there are many accessories that I like. I think I see a men's version of the sold-separately straps by Maria Grazia Chiuri, but done with an embroidered Stussy design. 

This collection may appeal to a lot of people who like the Stussy aesthetic, but I prefer the Daniel Arsham collection a lot more. 

What do you think of it?


----------



## hightea_xx

I really want this sweater


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> What do you think of it?


From afar it looked like high street clothing to me, but it like some of the pieces more up close. It feels less cohesive to me than earlier collections, but it could just be the styling. I agree he's been taking cues from the women's collection, some pieces look like they fit with ladies' pre spring summer 2020 like some prints and the fabric leather goods (which I like personally) . Lots of androgynous pieces like the berets.  For me personally this at this point it's my least favorite collection he's done so far, but I'm sure there will be nice separates.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> For me personally this at this point it's my least favorite collection he's done so far


It's my least favourite so far as well.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> It's my least favourite so far as well.


I agree.  While not my least favorite collection so far, but it's close.  My least favorite is current one.... not a fan of Raymond Pettibon, and Alex Foxton.  Neither of those two collabs make me want to take out my wallet and haul the collection home.  Arsham collab is my favorite so far!  Come next year it'll be a lot of bleeding on my part! LOL.  BTW, this pre fall 2020 collection has even more "couture" than any of his previous Dior collection... Few of the shirts/ shoes were beaded and I'm sure they will retail well over 10-15k if not more.  I'm sure those will be special order.  Did anyone find out if they are making those micro-pleaded pieces?  I didn't see them from the pre-order and just assumed if you want one, you will have to special order them and I'm sure they will be 10k+ easily.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I agree.  While not my least favorite collection so far, but it's close.  My least favorite is current one.... not a fan of Raymond Pettibon, and Alex Foxton.  Neither of those two collabs make me want to take out my wallet and haul the collection home.  Arsham collab is my favorite so far!  Come next year it'll be a lot of bleeding on my part! LOL.  BTW, this pre fall 2020 collection has even more "couture" than any of his previous Dior collection... Few of the shirts/ shoes were beaded and I'm sure they will retail well over 10-15k if not more.  I'm sure those will be special order.  Did anyone find out if they are making those micro-pleaded pieces?  I didn't see them from the pre-order and just assumed if you want one, you will have to special order them and I'm sure they will be 10k+ easily.


I saw the beading, even on the B23s and the Saddle bags. They look like Maria Grazia Chiuri's stuff with all the beaded embroideries, but I can imagine that their price point would be significantly higher so I will pass.


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures of accessories (from WWD):





The large Saddle "hobo" bag is interesting. Not my style of bag, but the size of it and the saddle-shaped flap reminds me a bit of the Gaucho line from the Galliano days.




Kim Jones is wearing the new small Saddle bag with a Stussy embellished Dior logo strap


----------



## averagejoe

I finally got a pair of B23s, and the wonderful Christmas packaging! I love the Sorayama dinosaur and blossom print on this version.


----------



## Liliwang88

does anyone have this bag, I always have problems with the strap of this bag.  the spring in the closure is very loose with the strap always falling off when using the bag


----------



## averagejoe

Liliwang88 said:


> does anyone have this bag, I always have problems with the strap of this bag.  the spring in the closure is very loose with the strap always falling off when using the bag


Bring it back to Dior. They can replace the clasp for you.


----------



## Liliwang88

I bought this bag and from day 1 it was already like this, and yesterday when I was at the dior store trying out one in the store and it had exactly the same problem. Because the clasp is very lose if you push it a bit it will get out of the bag. Especially when I’m sitting down and get up the clasp is lose


----------



## averagejoe

Liliwang88 said:


> I bought this bag and from day 1 it was already like this, and yesterday when I was at the dior store trying out one in the store and it had exactly the same problem. Because the clasp is very lose if you push it a bit it will get out of the bag. Especially when I’m sitting down and get up the clasp is lose


I assume you have tried flipping the clasp around to see if it opens as easily in a different position.

You can still ask the Dior SA to see what they can do for you, because the bag can get damaged if it falls off your shoulder onto the ground.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior CD Icon necklace
Dior CD Icon bracelet
Dior Saddle
Dior Chiffre Rouge D01
Dior B23 Sorayama


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> I finally got a pair of B23s, and the wonderful Christmas packaging! I love the Sorayama dinosaur and blossom print on this version.
> View attachment 4609092
> View attachment 4609093
> View attachment 4609094


These are so cool!  The packaging is beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my saddle and oblique B23s out in Bond Street looking for a Chrimbo pressie for myself...


----------



## ForumRider

Any one using this wallet? Wondering if anyone would put coins in it


----------



## averagejoe

ForumRider said:


> Any one using this wallet? Wondering if anyone would put coins in it


I don't own this but I can say that while it can fit a few coins, I wouldn't put too many of them in. The zipper can get hard to close if the wallet is very full, and trying to force it closed when its full of coins can damage the zipper.


----------



## ForumRider

The wallet is actually quite thick, and it could hold several coins. As what you mentioned, try not to put too many coins. It’s heavy too.


----------



## jorjaiso

Anyone ordering any of the Rimowa/Dior capsule?


----------



## Miamiluxury86

jorjaiso said:


> Anyone ordering any of the Rimowa/Dior capsule?



Yes, just picked up the Personal clutch bag in silver tonight at the Miami Design District store. I initially wanted the black but then I started thinking the black would show scratches and nicks easier so I went with the silver. I also think I’d get more use out of the silver. They have all the pieces there in stock exept the pink and blue clutch and the champagne case.


----------



## jorjaiso

Miamiluxury86 said:


> Yes, just picked up the Personal clutch bag in silver tonight at the Miami Design District store. I initially wanted the black but then I started thinking the black would show scratches and nicks easier so I went with the silver. I also think I’d get more use out of the silver. They have all the pieces there in stock exept the pink and blue clutch and the champagne case.


Gorgeous - was the blue and pink out due to Demand? Was trying to pick between the blue or silver.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I saw the beading, even on the B23s and the Saddle bags. They look like Maria Grazia Chiuri's stuff with all the beaded embroideries, but I can imagine that their price point would be significantly higher so I will pass.



Yes.  Oddly I was surprised at how much this collection feels like Maria Grazia's.  Obviously he was influenced very much by her for this collection.  While I don't mind her stuff, but I thought Kim Jones can do better.  I had always thought he moved from LV to Dior so he can take over women's collection from Maria when she "retires" from Dior since her collections have not been a hit like Dior hoped them to be.  I think the only thing under her that do well is the book tote.  Dior is obviously milking every single way they can of that concept.  But I can't imagine a book tote will keep her reign over Dior's women rtw for extended years.  I think her contract is up for renewal soon if I remember correctly.


----------



## silvester

Liberté said:


> From afar it looked like high street clothing to me, but it like some of the pieces more up close. It feels less cohesive to me than earlier collections, but it could just be the styling. I agree he's been taking cues from the women's collection, some pieces look like they fit with ladies' pre spring summer 2020 like some prints and the fabric leather goods (which I like personally) . Lots of androgynous pieces like the berets.  For me personally this at this point it's my least favorite collection he's done so far, but I'm sure there will be nice separates.


The interesting thing is I think this was done by design, in one interview, I think it's part of Vogue.com's review, he said that this was definitely more street and Fall proper is going to lean more in the dressy, full out couture realm.

I was right: Curtesy of Nicole Phelps:
"The structural flourishes that have made his tailoring up until this point so definitive (and that have recently begun appearing IRL; see: the Tailleur Oblique–cut Dior Men suit Daniel Craig wore to the _Knives Out_ premiere) were somewhat sidelined here in favor of a more sportif mood. Sartorialists need only wait until mid-January when the brand’s winter 2020 show is on the Paris schedule; Jones promised that it will be “*really tailored and super couture.*” In the meantime, he’s more than earned the right to indulge his own obsessions, low, high, or otherwise."

So I'm interested , i can't afford any of it, but I love viewing the progressions and inspirations and all of that.


----------



## silvester

Kevinh73 said:


> Yes.  Oddly I was surprised at how much this collection feels like Maria Grazia's.  Obviously he was influenced very much by her for this collection.  While I don't mind her stuff, but I thought Kim Jones can do better.  I had always thought he moved from LV to Dior so he can take over women's collection from Maria when she "retires" from Dior since her collections have not been a hit like Dior hoped them to be.  I think the only thing under her that do well is the book tote.  Dior is obviously milking every single way they can of that concept.  But I can't imagine a book tote will keep her reign over Dior's women rtw for extended years.  I think her contract is up for renewal soon if I remember correctly.


Actually while not a critical hit, her collections are a hit at the cash registers.


----------



## Kevinh73

silvester said:


> Actually while not a critical hit, her collections are a hit at the cash registers.


Ah, then her job is safe!  After all, lvmh loves money!


----------



## Kevinh73

Just picked these kicks up.  I thought they are dropping in mid Jan but apparently not the case


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Just picked these kicks up.  I thought they are dropping in mid Jan but apparently not the case


I really like the newspaper design on these! Congratulations!


----------



## Kevinh73

Also picked this up.  I couldn’t really tell what it is made of on look book but essentially it’s pressed leather to give it 3D effect.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> I really like the newspaper design on these! Congratulations!


yeah me too! Dangerous upcoming season. I hope it comes in some other color than white though!


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Also picked this up.  I couldn’t really tell what it is made of on look book but essentially it’s pressed leather to give it 3D effect.


Wow this is very unique! Are those resin gems on the front or are they just coloured pressed leather?


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Wow this is very unique! Are those resin gems on the front or are they just coloured pressed leather?


Unfortunately just colored pressed leather.  I’m sure it would be quite expensive if it’s resin gems or real crystal... plus probably quite difficult to use as it’ll scratch your other leather goods if you put it in a larger bag.


----------



## Prada Prince

Chrimbo has been good this year! Among my presents to myself, there’s a Dior piece hiding! 






Any guesses?


----------



## Liberté

Prada Prince said:


> Chrimbo has been good this year! Among my presents to myself, there’s a Dior piece hiding!
> 
> 
> Any guesses?


Scarf?

Here's another behind the scenes ++ by Loic Prigent



He also talks about all the looks from the Miami show.


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> Scarf?
> 
> Here's another behind the scenes ++ by Loic Prigent
> 
> 
> 
> He also talks about all the looks from the Miami show.



Nope! I got a RTW piece from the Pettibon collection. It’s a cut-out turtleneck... 
I’m planning to wear it for New Year’s Eve.


----------



## Liberté

Prada Prince said:


> Nope! I got a RTW piece from the Pettibon collection. It’s a cut-out turtleneck...


 This is so cool and perfect for nye! I know this is tPf, but with dior currently I think the rtw is more interesting than the accessories so it's great that people are sharing.


----------



## MrChris

Picked up this little guy today - I've been looking for a small pouch and loved the Sorayama collection but didn't realise they made this. Am really thrilled with the cherry blossoms on top of the Dior Oblique print. The nylon is also much thicker than I assumed it would be, so it's great to have something Oblique that's also easy to take care of and not worry about the fabric getting dirty.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Picked up this little guy today - I've been looking for a small pouch and loved the Sorayama collection but didn't realise they made this. Am really thrilled with the cherry blossoms on top of the Dior Oblique print. The nylon is also much thicker than I assumed it would be, so it's great to have something Oblique that's also easy to take care of and not worry about the fabric getting dirty.
> View attachment 4625602


I love the blossoms and robot dinosaur Sorayama print! Congratulations!


----------



## Liberté

Sorry if I'm spamming with videos, but this Japanese family that apparently did the Stussy prints for Dior are doing special edition scarves for Hermès as well.


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy New Year to all my fellow Dior Dudes!


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> Sorry if I'm spamming with videos, but this Japanese family that apparently did the Stussy prints for Dior are doing special edition scarves for Hermès as well.



I saw this video the other day.  Very interesting and obviously quite labor intensive!  With that said, I’m not fond of the print.  I find it extremely busy and loud.  I’m sure Dior will charge an arm and a leg for it and good for them...


----------



## jorjaiso

Help! Which color?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

jorjaiso said:


> Help! Which color?
> View attachment 4630344



Blue! 
Black as a second.


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Help! Which color?
> View attachment 4630344


Any colour except the pink because the colour will make it look like a women's evening clutch.

The silver will probably be easiest to maintain because I think that is the original colour of the aluminum case whereas the other colours are coated onto the aluminum and have a risk of scratching off over time.


----------



## Liberté

Another vote for blue.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Any colour except the pink because the colour will make it look like a women's evening clutch.
> 
> The silver will probably be easiest to maintain because I think that is the original colour of the aluminum case whereas the other colours are coated onto the aluminum and have a risk of scratching off over time.



oh yeah hadn‘t thought of that. That‘s a good point.

personally when it comes to the look, I would go against the silver one. It just looks like... a Rimowa case. The other colors - even pink - make it more fashionable and elevate the design. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## mk1997

jorjaiso said:


> Help! Which color?
> View attachment 4630344



Blue!


----------



## Aerdem

jorjaiso said:


> Help! Which color?
> View attachment 4630344


Yet another vote for blue. I like the icy tone juxtaposed against the black straps.


----------



## Kevinh73

jorjaiso said:


> Help! Which color?
> View attachment 4630344


My vote is for blue and then black.  Although with black, when it gets scratched, and it will, black will pop.  The other ones probably less noticeable.  I have a black rimowa x moncler carry on and after one careful use, parts of the black is already scratched and for that reason alone, I stop using it and won’t be buying the Dior x Rimowa carry on.  I love the gradient blue look but it’s gonna look awful after just couple real life usage.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I saw some pictures of Dior x Stüssy on Instagram. Nice pop of colors:


----------



## Kuschelnudde

@averagejoe  , do you know when new bags are supposed to drop? I want to get it over with and buy the Roller already (been looking at that for months) but if new bags are around the corner I might as well wait...


----------



## Kevinh73

Kuschelnudde said:


> @averagejoe  , do you know when new bags are supposed to drop? I want to get it over with and buy the Roller already (been looking at that for months) but if new bags are around the corner I might as well wait...


Bags are suppose to drop in mid Jan worldwide.  If you are in Ginza 6, it had already started to drop in mid Dec.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> @averagejoe  , do you know when new bags are supposed to drop? I want to get it over with and buy the Roller already (been looking at that for months) but if new bags are around the corner I might as well wait...


As @Kevinh73 said, the new bag arrivals have made it to some boutiques already and will continue to receive them later this month. Toronto already received the Daniel Arsham bags. Miami got them last month in time for the Pre-Fall show. Is there a particular bag from the Spring collection that you are interested in?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Thanks you two!

I tried to find new pictures of the new collection but all I found was the white newspaper saddle bag. Do you know whether they are going to release a new design for the roller bag?


----------



## biglobe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Thanks you two!
> 
> I tried to find new pictures of the new collection but all I found was the white newspaper saddle bag. Do you know whether they are going to release a new design for the roller bag?


I tried to squint through the runway video and doesn't seem like any of them is carrying a roller bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Thanks you two!
> 
> I tried to find new pictures of the new collection but all I found was the white newspaper saddle bag. Do you know whether they are going to release a new design for the roller bag?


Not sure. My SA showed me the bags that were going in stock back in early December but I didn't notice the Roller bag because it was not something on my radar. I was predominantly looking at the Saddles.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Alright since you two didn‘t find anything - neither did I - it‘s probably safe to buy. On a different note I love the oblique design anyway.

Exciting! I’m going to finish off a horrible job at the end of the month and I want to treat myself with a Dior bag. I‘ll post some pics at the end of the month. It will be difficult not to touch the bag till then


----------



## Liberté

I was just told to come back in ten days for anything Galliano print in Paris...


----------



## Kevinh73

Kuschelnudde said:


> Thanks you two!
> 
> I tried to find new pictures of the new collection but all I found was the white newspaper saddle bag. Do you know whether they are going to release a new design for the roller bag?


When I was in Tokyo I saw this Arsham roller bag.  The picture is taken from Fashion Moves Forward.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Kevinh73 said:


> When I was in Tokyo I saw this Arsham roller bag.  The picture is taken from Fashion Moves Forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635272



cool, thanks!

I’d say oblique for the win. Not a fan of white leather


----------



## Deeky

So I recently saw this Dior Men's duffel







and thought it looks lovely. I almost wanted to pick it up, but that was until I realized Dior wants *US$3,400 *for it. Now I understand Dior is Dior, but to my knowledge Dior canvas isn't really treated (no coatings or anything like that), and it doesn't wear well over time (prone to scuffing, pilling etc). This is almost double the price of an LV Keepall (at $1,880.00).

Does anyone feel like Dior's pricing is getting unreasonably and unjustifiably high these days? It's a real pity because I really detest the stuff VA Is putting out at LV and there isn't really an alternative, not at the prices Dior are asking these days


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Deeky said:


> So I recently saw this Dior Men's duffel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thought it looks lovely. I almost wanted to pick it up, but that was until I realized Dior wants *US$3,400 *for it. Now I understand Dior is Dior, but to my knowledge Dior canvas isn't really treated (no coatings or anything like that), and it doesn't wear well over time (prone to scuffing, pilling etc). This is almost double the price of an LV Keepall (at $1,880.00).
> 
> Does anyone feel like Dior's pricing is getting unreasonably and unjustifiably high these days? It's a real pity because I really detest the stuff VA Is putting out at LV and there isn't really an alternative, not at the prices Dior are asking these days



Yes, agreed. The canvas isn‘t treated. I have had an organizer in the oblique canvas since half a year and it‘s in perfect condition. For a travel bag however, I think it‘s not a really good choice material-wise. It does look more structured in comparison to the keepall which is just ja big piece of canvas. My eclipse keepall looks horrible if its not filled up.

Regarding the price... hot topic. Dior is really expensive, not Hermes/Chanel expensive, but something in between LV and those two. What I have to say is that no matter the brand, these prices are always ridiculous. Even the relatively (!) inexpensive Gucci men‘s bags cost far more than they should, but I‘m probably not enlightening anyone with that. To me, the prices are what they are - ridiculous, but they need to be paid if you really want the bag and can afford it. Nevertheless, I think this price is too much given the IMO unsuitable choice of material and as you said, there are better and more durable alternatives.


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> So I recently saw this Dior Men's duffel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thought it looks lovely. I almost wanted to pick it up, but that was until I realized Dior wants *US$3,400 *for it. Now I understand Dior is Dior, but to my knowledge Dior canvas isn't really treated (no coatings or anything like that), and it doesn't wear well over time (prone to scuffing, pilling etc). This is almost double the price of an LV Keepall (at $1,880.00).
> 
> Does anyone feel like Dior's pricing is getting unreasonably and unjustifiably high these days? It's a real pity because I really detest the stuff VA Is putting out at LV and there isn't really an alternative, not at the prices Dior are asking these days


My Oblique canvas items aren't showing pilling or fraying. Even though coated canvas won't show this type of wear, it has a potential problem of cracking at high stress areas. My LV Monogram Eclipse Pocket Organizer cracked at the top of the spine. LV did replace it for me, though. Oblique canvas won't crack.

I agree with what @Kuschelnudde said. Luxury price points are really high. Dior prices are on the higher side. I bought all this costume jewelry from Dior Men in the past few months and it is really overpriced, like the all-black CD Icon necklace. It was $1450 CAD, which is $550 more than the silver version. So they charged $550 more for the black plated finish. Not worth it of course, but because I wanted the all-black look, I paid for it. Not that $900 for the silver version is a good price anyway. My brother got some stainless steel chain bracelets from a brand called Vitaly and they are finished nicer than the Dior ones, but at 10% of the price! They can also be polished if they get scratched because they are not made of plated metal. The Dior ones cannot be polished.

The CD Icon necklace with the resin inserts is even worse. It's $1950. That's $1050 more for the resin. Even my SA commented on how the price is ridiculous in comparison.

LV's Keepall is weirdly priced, too. Any designs other than the classic models, like if the coated canvas has printed designs (like badges or a stripe), costs hundreds more!


----------



## Liberté

Deeky said:


> So I recently saw this Dior Men's duffel
> 
> and thought it looks lovely. I almost wanted to pick it up, but that was until I realized Dior wants *US$3,400 *for it. Now I understand Dior is Dior, but to my knowledge Dior canvas isn't really treated (no coatings or anything like that), and it doesn't wear well over time (prone to scuffing, pilling etc). This is almost double the price of an LV Keepall (at $1,880.00).
> 
> Does anyone feel like Dior's pricing is getting unreasonably and unjustifiably high these days? It's a real pity because I really detest the stuff VA Is putting out at LV and there isn't really an alternative, not at the prices Dior are asking these days





averagejoe said:


> My Oblique canvas items aren't showing pilling or fraying. Even though coated canvas won't show this type of wear, it has a potential problem of cracking at high stress areas. My LV Monogram Eclipse Pocket Organizer cracked at the top of the spine. LV did replace it for me, though. Oblique canvas won't crack.
> 
> I agree with what @Kuschelnudde said. Luxury price points are really high. Dior prices are on the higher side. I bought all this costume jewelry from Dior Men in the past few months and it is really overpriced, like the all-black CD Icon necklace. It was $1450 CAD, which is $550 more than the silver version. So they charged $550 more for the black plated finish. Not worth it of course, but because I wanted the all-black look, I paid for it. Not that $900 for the silver version is a good price anyway. My brother got some stainless steel chain bracelets from a brand called Vitaly and they are finished nicer than the Dior ones, but at 10% of the price! They can also be polished if they get scratched because they are not made of plated metal. The Dior ones cannot be polished.
> 
> The CD Icon necklace with the resin inserts is even worse. It's $1950. That's $1050 more for the resin. Even my SA commented on how the price is ridiculous in comparison.
> 
> LV's Keepall is weirdly priced, too. Any designs other than the classic models, like if the coated canvas has printed designs (like badges or a stripe), costs hundreds more!



The Dior brand is going through a a big change and is repositioning itself in the market. I believe the pricing is reflecting that as well, also in the resale market. Even if Dior has been a household name for a very long time, it hasn't brought in the same revenue as the top luxury brands until this year.
Dior has been lagging behind several other brands in terms of pricing, at least that's my impression, and was pretty ok value compared to other brands for a while. But now that the brand is gaining traction, prices are going up. You can actually see this is real life on the Dior web page, where in some categories older models of very similar items are still up for much lower prices than the new ones  (have a look at the formal shoes category). It's fairly easy to tell when they were produced because the lower priced shoes have the old Dior logo.


----------



## Kevinh73

Deeky said:


> So I recently saw this Dior Men's duffel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thought it looks lovely. I almost wanted to pick it up, but that was until I realized Dior wants *US$3,400 *for it. Now I understand Dior is Dior, but to my knowledge Dior canvas isn't really treated (no coatings or anything like that), and it doesn't wear well over time (prone to scuffing, pilling etc). This is almost double the price of an LV Keepall (at $1,880.00).
> 
> Does anyone feel like Dior's pricing is getting unreasonably and unjustifiably high these days? It's a real pity because I really detest the stuff VA Is putting out at LV and there isn't really an alternative, not at the prices Dior are asking these days



It really depends.  If you look at keepalls at LV by Virgil, prices range from $2710 - $14,300.  So I don't necessarily think $3400 is unreasonable per se.  It is true that you are comparing this duffle to the more traditional LV none Virgil designed keepalls which is priced at a more reasonable $1880.  But this duffle came out not long ago and because Dior doesn't have the luggage tradition like LV, this is treated more as a seasonal bag thus was given a seasonal bag pricing.

I bet you are right that this will not be as durable as regular LV.  If you are turned off by LV due to Virgil, then I would head to Goyard.  I've been thinking about Goyard's version of keepalls (croisiere) lately.  I'll likely get one sometimes this year.  They are treated canvas similar to LV and you see a lot less of them on the street (compare to keepalls).  And if you ever want to sell your Goyard, it keeps its value like LV.  Dior, on the other hand, has a fairly poor resell value.


----------



## Prada Prince

Took the Diorama out for a spin in Chinatown...


----------



## fatcat2523

Always wanted to add another piece of Dior in my collection but never find one I love. During my trip to Hawaii, I tried to see if they have the Montaigne Mini Box but unfortunately they don’t have it in Dior Oblique. So I go for roller bag (don’t like the saddle shape) and I got this one.

Roller bag X Raymond Pettibon
Do you think it is too late to get an old season version?


----------



## hightea_xx

I fell in Dior.  So I decided that the more I purchased the less they would think of me as the _Canadian_ who fell in Dior.

Just kidding, I didn’t fall but I did get into some unexpected trouble today at Dior!

I had been wanting a Dior belt for a little bit and originally wanted the plain CD belt from the women’s collection.  However I decided to explore some of the men’s collection and ended up with the black on black ALYX buckle.  I wasn’t fond of this one originally because in the other tones it is quite large and bulky, but the tone on tone made it seem more muted and less ostentatious.

I had also been looking at the oblique card holder way back in the end of spring but hesitated as the blue colour way would be dirty easily...  but now that they have black...

And finally the 30 Montaigne ring has been on my mind for a while, I have been really into wearing lots of rings and I just decided to treat myself today it seems lol.

New decade, same me


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Always wanted to add another piece of Dior in my collection but never find one I love. During my trip to Hawaii, I tried to see if they have the Montaigne Mini Box but unfortunately they don’t have it in Dior Oblique. So I go for roller bag (don’t like the saddle shape) and I got this one.
> 
> Roller bag X Raymond Pettibon
> Do you think it is too late to get an old season version?


No I don't think it's too late at all. I got the Sorayama necklace when the collection was not "in" anymore, and then the Sorayama B23s. Sometimes it takes a while for a collection to "sink in". By the time I bought the Sorayama necklace, it was the 3rd time I tried it on in the boutique over several months (first time was at the Dior Yorkdale pop-up in May!).

Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I fell in Dior.  So I decided that the more I purchased the less they would think of me as the _Canadian_ who fell in Dior.
> 
> Just kidding, I didn’t fall but I did get into some unexpected trouble today at Dior!
> 
> I had been wanting a Dior belt for a little bit and originally wanted the plain CD belt from the women’s collection.  However I decided to explore some of the men’s collection and ended up with the black on black ALYX buckle.  I wasn’t fond of this one originally because in the other tones it is quite large and bulky, but the tone on tone made it seem more muted and less ostentatious.
> 
> I had also been looking at the oblique card holder way back in the end of spring but hesitated as the blue colour way would be dirty easily...  but now that they have black...
> 
> And finally the 30 Montaigne ring has been on my mind for a while, I have been really into wearing lots of rings and I just decided to treat myself today it seems lol.
> 
> New decade, same me


Congratulations on your new Dior pieces! I love them all! I do want this version of the CD buckle on a belt someday. 

Did you visit the Dior flagship on Bloor St. and fall when going up the stairs?


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Did you visit the Dior flagship on Bloor St. and fall when going up the stairs?



Haha no.  It’s just a reference to Sex and the City where Carrie falls in Dior and then buys a lot of things out of embarrassment.


----------



## Kevinh73

fatcat2523 said:


> Always wanted to add another piece of Dior in my collection but never find one I love. During my trip to Hawaii, I tried to see if they have the Montaigne Mini Box but unfortunately they don’t have it in Dior Oblique. So I go for roller bag (don’t like the saddle shape) and I got this one.
> 
> Roller bag X Raymond Pettibon
> Do you think it is too late to get an old season version?



I get old season stuff all the time as long as I like it.  I don't think there is anything wrong with that.  I, for one, was looking at a cannage kaws tote from 1st Kim Jones season at Dior just a month ago.  Decided against it as I rarely carry a tote these days.... otherwise I would have gotten it.  

I recently bought a decorative LV lapel pin from 2013 season (when Kim Jones was helming LV) from someone who no longer cares for it.  I'm very happy I bought it from him.  

My point is buy what you love and not to worry about what others think of your purchase.  As long as you are happy and carry it with confidence, people will love the way your new bag looks on you.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Haha no.  It’s just a reference to Sex and the City where Carrie falls in Dior and then buys a lot of things out of embarrassment.


Haha! I took you literally. I never saw that scene.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Haha! I took you literally. I never saw that scene.



Haha!  I mean I would totally fall going up and down those stairs at the boutique.

for reference: 

the scene after is where the quote is from lol.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Haha!  I mean I would totally fall going up and down those stairs at the boutique.
> 
> for reference:
> 
> the scene after is where the quote is from lol.



Aww cute scene! This is from so long ago that the Girly bag is on display!


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> No I don't think it's too late at all. I got the Sorayama necklace when the collection was not "in" anymore, and then the Sorayama B23s. Sometimes it takes a while for a collection to "sink in". By the time I bought the Sorayama necklace, it was the 3rd time I tried it on in the boutique over several months (first time was at the Dior Yorkdale pop-up in May!).
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag!





Kevinh73 said:


> I get old season stuff all the time as long as I like it.  I don't think there is anything wrong with that.  I, for one, was looking at a cannage kaws tote from 1st Kim Jones season at Dior just a month ago.  Decided against it as I rarely carry a tote these days.... otherwise I would have gotten it.
> 
> I recently bought a decorative LV lapel pin from 2013 season (when Kim Jones was helming LV) from someone who no longer cares for it.  I'm very happy I bought it from him.
> 
> My point is buy what you love and not to worry about what others think of your purchase.  As long as you are happy and carry it with confidence, people will love the way your new bag looks on you.



Thank you for your kind words. Actually when I first saw this collection online I hated it. Then when the SA brought it out as I was looking for Dior Oblique which they don’t have in stock, I was surprised how good it looks with the black hardware. I was so excited for it when I walked out the store. Then my conscience kicks in and wonder why I don’t go for Daniel Arsham collection. But now seeing the picture with all white leather I’m glad in getting the Raymond Pettibon one lol.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Actually when I first saw this collection online I hated it. Then when the SA brought it out as I was looking for Dior Oblique which they don’t have in stock, I was surprised how good it looks with the black hardware. I was so excited for it when I walked out the store. Then my conscience kicks in and wonder why I don’t go for Daniel Arsham collection. But now seeing the picture with all white leather I’m glad in getting the Raymond Pettibon one lol.


I like how the DIOR metal letters stand out against the white "paint". When the logo appears directly on the navy Oblique pattern, it looks a bit too busy for my liking.


----------



## Prada Prince

hightea_xx said:


> Haha!  I mean I would totally fall going up and down those stairs at the boutique.
> 
> for reference:
> 
> the scene after is where the quote is from lol.




Haha I remember this! Feels so long ago now...


----------



## godwearsfendi

Hey all,

Nice to e-meet you, I’m new to the forum. Here is a photo of me with my one and only Dior bag. Hope guys like her


----------



## mk1997

Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this forum in months but some of my pre-ordered things have arrived. I got the B23 high tops, a necklace, and a small, crossbody bag. I also got shorts but they are getting altered.


----------



## averagejoe

mk1997 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this forum in months but some of my pre-ordered things have arrived. I got the B23 high tops, a necklace, and a small, crossbody bag. I also got shorts but they are getting altered.


OMG I love these! i really love the bag, especially!


----------



## Liberté

mk1997 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this forum in months but some of my pre-ordered things have arrived. I got the B23 high tops, a necklace, and a small, crossbody bag. I also got shorts but they are getting altered.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

The roller arrived today, what do you think?


----------



## akame22

mk1997 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this forum in months but some of my pre-ordered things have arrived. I got the B23 high tops, a necklace, and a small, crossbody bag. I also got shorts but they are getting altered.



the newspaper pouch bag is gorgeous..tbh it was hard for me to decide between this arsham design or the classic beige oblique. I ended up ordering the beige classic strap pouch since it’s my first time to buy a dior product. I was into LV before but not liking the mens’ collection lately.


----------



## akame22

Kuschelnudde said:


> The roller arrived today, what do you think?


Not into roller bags but if I were to choose among all the designs, this would be it or the “Dior” logo from sorayama collection. It looks perfect with your size/height. I’m kinda petite/shorter so it would look awkward on me. But dude, it looks really nice.


----------



## akame22

Hi guys, I’m pretty new in this thread. Finally decided to switch to Dior after being into LV for a long time. I started to have interest in luxury brands from the moment I saw the LV x Supreme which was Mr. Kim Jones’s Collection. Now, as a Dior Newbie, what can you say about this bag which I just ordered. I really wanna get the oblique first since It’s my first time.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

mk1997 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted on this forum in months but some of my pre-ordered things have arrived. I got the B23 high tops, a necklace, and a small, crossbody bag. I also got shorts but they are getting altered.


What an amazing print design! Dior gets better and better. Beautiful choices


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> The roller arrived today, what do you think?


I think it looks good on you. It's not my style but it matches what you're wearing in the photo.


----------



## averagejoe

akame22 said:


> Hi guys, I’m pretty new in this thread. Finally decided to switch to Dior after being into LV for a long time. I started to have interest in luxury brands from the moment I saw the LV x Supreme which was Mr. Kim Jones’s Collection. Now, as a Dior Newbie, what can you say about this bag which I just ordered. I really wanna get the oblique first since It’s my first time.


I saw this bag on Thursday at Dior and it's really cute. It comes in a beige Oblique fabric as well. It's one of those "just right" bags. It was love at first sight for me.


----------



## averagejoe

godwearsfendi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Nice to e-meet you, I’m new to the forum. Here is a photo of me with my one and only Dior bag. Hope guys like her


Welcome! I copied your post here to our guys thread as well.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> I saw this bag on Thursday at Dior and it's really cute. It comes in a beige Oblique fabric as well. It's one of those "just right" bags. It was love at first sight for me.


I also really like it! It's the same model as the one posted by mk1997 in the galliano print yeah? 

What did you guys think about the new collection?


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> I also really like it! It's the same model as the one posted by mk1997 in the galliano print yeah?
> 
> What did you guys think about the new collection?



i was bored with it honestly.  The bags were mostly boring and color scheme with brown and blue?!  No thanks.  Not a bag in sight that I want.  I find ever since he joined Dior, there has been collections I absolutely love and collections I’m totally meh on.  This is one of those.  No standouts except the final cape.  But that is red carpet type of clothes not everyday.  I find the collection dark and subdue unlike the Miami one (which I was also meh on but at least some of the bags were stand outs). I do like the Judy Blame inspired accessories.


----------



## akame22

Liberté said:


> I also really like it! It's the same model as the one posted by mk1997 in the galliano print yeah?
> 
> What did you guys think about the new collection?




Yeah, it’s the same model. Just mine is made of jacquard and leather.


----------



## godwearsfendi

averagejoe said:


> Welcome! I copied your post here to our guys thread as well.


Hey thank you so much! Didn’t know there is also the men’s thread for Dior 

xx


----------



## godwearsfendi

Kuschelnudde said:


> The roller arrived today, what do you think?


Ahhh it looks so good on youuuu. Great choice!


----------



## godwearsfendi

MrChris said:


> Picked up this little guy today - I've been looking for a small pouch and loved the Sorayama collection but didn't realise they made this. Am really thrilled with the cherry blossoms on top of the Dior Oblique print. The nylon is also much thicker than I assumed it would be, so it's great to have something Oblique that's also easy to take care of and not worry about the fabric getting dirty.
> View attachment 4625602


Wow this is so coool!! From which collection is it?


----------



## Liberté

godwearsfendi said:


> Wow this is so coool!! From which collection is it?


Pre-fall 2019.


----------



## silvester

godwearsfendi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Nice to e-meet you, I’m new to the forum. Here is a photo of me with my one and only Dior bag. Hope guys like her


Welcome! I creep, hopefully will be able to actually buy something on my birthday!


----------



## silvester

Liberté said:


> I also really like it! It's the same model as the one posted by mk1997 in the galliano print yeah?
> 
> What did you guys think about the new collection?


Absolutely loved it! And I love how Kim mines the archives and utilizes the couture workshops so Dior Men's and Dior Women's are closer together rather than complete separate entities. That last coat? Spectacular, and based on an embroidery on a dress made by Marc Bohan in 1969. The opera coats with the rosettes, the gloves, it was dramatic but subtle which is in line with my style. If I had money I'd go buy the toile de jouy sweater:


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I also really like it! It's the same model as the one posted by mk1997 in the galliano print yeah?


Yes, its the same one that @mk1997 has.

I love the new arrivals. I saw some pieces on Thursday and there was a lot of amazing RTW. The matte-white jewelry is very nice and heavy (I'm glad they're not made of plastic), but the price points are really high, too. The CD bag charm/keychain was $1050.CAD. I thought the one with the rainbow crystals around at $900 was a lot already, for a keychain.

I picked up something that came in with the new collection, although it does not technically belong to it even though it was displayed with all the Daniel Arsham pieces. I'll reveal it once I receive it because it is getting altered.

There is an Oblique-print short-sleeve shirt which is done in Maria Grazia's style with the "web" across the hem of the shirt and sleeves that I really want, although it's not my style so I'll have to think about it. I also really like the "cracked" sweaters featuring the Daniel Arsham logo but I don't know if it will look dated in a year.

The only thing that disappointed me was the newsprint Saddle bag. I don't know why the print is on the purplish/lavendar side. I was hoping it would look more distressed (and grey) as a print. The print looks nicer on the B23s.

I look forward to seeing the next wave which may include the sheer tops with the newsprint design.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> No standouts except the final cape.


That cape. Whoa.

The blown-up Oblique prints on some of the bags was cute, but I didn't like most of the bag's designs. 

The print on the shirt shown below is amazing. It's like a collage newspaper print with more detailing than in the Daniel Arsham collection, which I like.

Overall, I think the collection looks really nice. There were no sneakers (leather boots instead!), and Kim Jones further developed the women's couture codes in Dior Men.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> That cape. Whoa.
> 
> The blown-up Oblique prints on some of the bags was cute, but I didn't like most of the bag's designs.
> 
> The print on the shirt shown below is amazing. It's like a collage newspaper print with more detailing than in the Daniel Arsham collection, which I like.
> 
> Overall, I think the collection looks really nice. There were no sneakers (leather boots instead!), and Kim Jones further developed the women's couture codes in Dior Men.


I thought it was odd that he repeated the newspaper print for this super long shirt. I felt it belongs to the current season than this winter 2020 one.  It felt to me like an after thought.  Had he had more variations of the newspaper print in this show, it would feel more different imo.  I was not a fan of any of those boots.  Actually I pretty much only wear sneakers these days so it would take some genius design for me to jump back into leather boots/ shoes.  I agree with you that it’s quite nice for Kim Jones to bring women couture into men’s.  The price tag though is breathe taking... if I remember correctly, the cape will run 80k euros or something along that line.  Truly couture pricing for sure.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Yes, its the same one that @mk1997 has.
> 
> I love the new arrivals. I saw some pieces on Thursday and there was a lot of amazing RTW. The matte-white jewelry is very nice and heavy (I'm glad they're not made of plastic), but the price points are really high, too. The CD bag charm/keychain was $1050.CAD. I thought the one with the rainbow crystals around at $900 was a lot already, for a keychain.
> 
> I picked up something that came in with the new collection, although it does not technically belong to it even though it was displayed with all the Daniel Arsham pieces. I'll reveal it once I receive it because it is getting altered.
> 
> There is an Oblique-print short-sleeve shirt which is done in Maria Grazia's style with the "web" across the hem of the shirt and sleeves that I really want, although it's not my style so I'll have to think about it. I also really like the "cracked" sweaters featuring the Daniel Arsham logo but I don't know if it will look dated in a year.
> 
> The only thing that disappointed me was the newsprint Saddle bag. I don't know why the print is on the purplish/lavendar side. I was hoping it would look more distressed (and grey) as a print. The print looks nicer on the B23s.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the next wave which may include the sheer tops with the newsprint design.



I was told the crystals on the charms are plastic and not real crystals.  I was rather disappointed to hear that as I’m sure it wouldn’t be that much more expensive if the crystals are real.  But production would had been a lot more difficult.

I really wanted something with the crack in shirt so I bought the short sleeve knit with Dior logo.  Would had preferred no Dior logo on the chest but it is what it is.  I thought the long version of the crack knit in beige/ light brown wouldn’t have looked flattering on me since I’m not 6’2. The length of it would not have been flattering on most frames except on models imo.

I saw the arsham saddle bag on insta which basically opens from top with a push button.  The saddle bag has a hinge on the bottom.  I was rather disappointed as that means the bag can’t really be used in real life as ever time you open the bag, everything will spill out.  Along with Sorayama saddle bag, I guess this is more for display than anything else.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I was told the crystals on the charms are plastic and not real crystals.  I was rather disappointed to hear that as I’m sure it wouldn’t be that much more expensive if the crystals are real.  But production would had been a lot more difficult.
> 
> I really wanted something with the crack in shirt so I bought the short sleeve knit with Dior logo.  Would had preferred no Dior logo on the chest but it is what it is.  I thought the long version of the crack knit in beige/ light brown wouldn’t have looked flattering on me since I’m not 6’2. The length of it would not have been flattering on most frames except on models imo.
> 
> I saw the arsham saddle bag on insta which basically opens from top with a push button.  The saddle bag has a hinge on the bottom.  I was rather disappointed as that means the bag can’t really be used in real life as ever time you open the bag, everything will spill out.  Along with Sorayama saddle bag, I guess this is more for display than anything else.


Any of the "hard" Saddle bags are editorial and aren't practical. The Arsham version reminds me of pottery or ceramics. I prefer the Sorayama one because the mirrored metal gives it an incredibly futuristic and robotic vibe. The Arsham version could actually have been made in leather with the relief Oblique design pressed into the leather. I think that would have made for a much more wearable and affordable version of the Saddle.


----------



## akame22

The pouch bag just arrived.
And I’m so in love with it. The details in the oblique and suprisingly more structured than I expected. Yay!


----------



## Barbiebird

Hi, I’m considering getting the black or light pink leather saddle clutch. Can you tell me what fits inside. Thx so much 





averagejoe said:


> Me in front of the Dior on Bloor St, with my Saddle clutch, belt, Chiffre Rouge D01 watch, friendship bracelet, and Dior Homme shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546216


----------



## averagejoe

Barbiebird said:


> Hi, I’m considering getting the black or light pink leather saddle clutch. Can you tell me what fits inside. Thx so much


It only fits my keys and wallet, which are both very small. The bag cannot fit anything else afterwards. My phone doesn't fit in it either. It's more decorative than functional. It holds more than the smaller Saddle clip-on leather pouch, but it's not very practical. 

I really do like it, though.


----------



## averagejoe

akame22 said:


> The pouch bag just arrived.
> And I’m so in love with it. The details in the oblique and suprisingly more structured than I expected. Yay!


Congratulations! Mod shots, please! I may want one too, but in the newspaper print version (maybe).


----------



## averagejoe

A review from Tim Blanks from The Business of Fashion of the Dior Men's show:


> PARIS, France — There was a rainbow over the Place de la Concorde before the Dior men’s show on Friday. A blessing from Judy Blame? It was a lovely thought, quite in keeping with the impact he had on people. Blame’s been dead two years but he’s never been more present in fashion. And Kim Jones’s collection was an extraordinarily loving, _living_ tribute to the stylist who was at the heart of London’s creative whirlwind for more than three decades.
> 
> They were working on a book when Judy died. He made Jones promise he’d finish it in his memory. I think he did better than that by reviving him in a collection for Dior. “Judy loved couture,” said Jones. “He loved beautifully made clothes.” That’s what we got on Friday. Jones has always been a demon for detail. His vision has occasionally outpaced the capabilities of his makers. But the Dior ateliers have indulged him. The make was at a couture level. If I could pick just two things (because they appealed to my perversity): the buttons were covered, and some trouser hems ended in a band of matte black satin. So small but so irresistible.
> 
> The thing that stood out most for me was that the new collection was essentially Jones untrammelled. His time at Dior has been marked by collabs: Kaws, Raymond Pettibon, Daniel Arsham and, most recently, Shawn Stussy. They’ve engendered acres of media coverage, and surely generated massive sales. But there were those among us who were wishing Jones would come home, where his passions were _his_ passions. As ludicrously deluxe as his new Dior collection was, it had that authentic something he’s talked about for years: engaging with Judy Blame as a bottomless ocean of iconoclastic inspiration.
> 
> OK, enough with the iconoclasm. Jones’s ethos is the consummate marriage of creativity and commerce. He knows how to make beautiful things. He knows how to sell them. There was coat after jacket after pants in this collection that combined exquisite tailoring with tiny, seductive detail. But Jones also rented Judy’s archives from the trust that has been set up to perpetuate his legacy, so he was able to weave Blame into the story. Dior’s toile de jouy met Blame’s toile de Judy. Talismanic jewellery matched Judy coins to Dior padlocks. Blame loved zippers.
> 
> One of the collection’s cleverest pieces bifurcated a bomber jacket front and back with a zip. If you bought two in different colours, you would, therefore, end up with four jackets. (Please don’t make me get my abacus. My head for numbers is a howling void.) Blame also loved gloves. Every look was accessorised with them. There were berets too (designed by Stephen Jones) because Blame’s pioneering work included his styling of the masc/military Buffalo collective of creatives that the late Ray Petri put together in the early 80s.
> 
> It’s hardly the first time Jones has built a collection on his own ardent attachment to British fashion’s past. The Christopher Nemeth collection he designed for Louis Vuitton is an obvious forerunner. What was different here was the complete integration of London arcana and Parisian fancypants. One revelation of the massive Dior exhibition that crossed from Paris to London in 2019 was the creative directorship of Marc Bohan, who took over from Yves Saint Laurent in 1960 and ran the studio until Gianfranco Ferre was hired in 1989. Jones called Bohan his new obsession. That’s where the paisley embroidered knits in the collection came from. And a Bohan couture dress was the inspiration for the last look, a coat with encrusted sequins falling away from the shoulders.
> 
> I was partial to the look before that as well: a plain shirt embroidered with the DIOR logo and a safety pin. Judy Blame was a great proponent of DIY punk. His styling was so influential because he proved it was possible to make something out of anything. But that’s not really the way the fashion industry works. It is, after all, posited on growth and bottom lines. And then, every so often, a designer is posted to a heritage house with the wishful thinking that they might come up with a solution to stagnation. Most of the time, it's crickets. But you could hear the cogs fall into place with Tom at Gucci, Nicolas at Balenciaga, even Raf at Jil Sander. And on Friday, with Kim Jones at Dior, the click was deafening. It’s happening, Kim. The future is now.


https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/fashion-show-review/the-future-is-now-at-dior


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> A review from Tim Blanks from The Business of Fashion of the Dior Men's show:
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/fashion-show-review/the-future-is-now-at-dior


Thanks for sharing! I did like this collection. Even if it looks really different, many of the elements Kim has been using from the beginning or at least the past few collections are still there. Like the moire fabrics and the mix of lots of different textures. I actually really like the leather goods, even if some of them are almost in the lady at the opera category. It's a lot of beautiful things basically, and it would look very different styled differently so there should be something for everyone.


----------



## Barbiebird

averagejoe said:


> It only fits my keys and wallet, which are both very small. The bag cannot fit anything else afterwards. My phone doesn't fit in it either. It's more decorative than functional. It holds more than the smaller Saddle clip-on leather pouch, but it's not very practical.
> 
> I really do like it, though.



Yeah, that’s what I was afraid of, it’s so beautiful, I like it better then the actual Saddle. I wish they made it a little bit bigger, so it was a functioning clutch. Thank you so much!!


----------



## ajde.adam

Hi all, I’m new to this forum and have been stalking the pages to see what everyone has. I actually don’t have a Dior bag yet, but my first one is expected to be delivered on Monday. I ordered the white roller bag and I’ve been mulling it over whether I purchased the right color. I’ve been eyeing the black one for a few months, but the white really caught my attention. I’m just worried I’ll get it dirty too quick, HAHA. I’ll be back on Monday to post pictures of it.


----------



## averagejoe

ajde.adam said:


> Hi all, I’m new to this forum and have been stalking the pages to see what everyone has. I actually don’t have a Dior bag yet, but my first one is expected to be delivered on Monday. I ordered the white roller bag and I’ve been mulling it over whether I purchased the right color. I’ve been eyeing the black one for a few months, but the white really caught my attention. I’m just worried I’ll get it dirty too quick, HAHA. I’ll be back on Monday to post pictures of it.


Welcome to this thread! I think you made the right choice. If I get the Roller bag, it will be the Daniel Arsham one because I love the white colour with the Arsham Dior logo. 

White can get dirty more easily, but if you are careful to use clean hands when handling the bag, and to ensure that the clothes that the bag comes into contact with aren't the type to transfer colour to leather, then you should be good. I have a white Balenciaga Shopper tote and my brother has the white leather Saddle and they haven't gotten a spot on them yet despite having used them a few times.


----------



## Deeky

Hey guys, so I'm thinking of picking up a wallet for a female friend, and I'm currently looking at this:







I normally don't like patent, but for some reason the patent just works so well on this that I prefer it over the regular leather. However, I understand that once patent is damaged, it cannot be repaired. Can anyone confirm if this is true, and does Dior patent hold up well? My friend is a very rough user of things and does not baby her possessions at all.

Alternatively, I also like this:






but does it easily get damaged (e.g. due to snagging, dirt collecting between the holes)?

My friend normally throws her wallet into a bag with other things such as keys, lotions, phones etc.


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> Hey guys, so I'm thinking of picking up a wallet for a female friend, and I'm currently looking at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally don't like patent, but for some reason the patent just works so well on this that I prefer it over the regular leather. However, I understand that once patent is damaged, it cannot be repaired. Can anyone confirm if this is true, and does Dior patent hold up well? My friend is a very rough user of things and does not baby her possessions at all.
> 
> Alternatively, I also like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but does it easily get damaged (e.g. due to snagging, dirt collecting between the holes)?
> 
> My friend normally throws her wallet into a bag with other things such as keys, lotions, phones etc.


I would normally recommend the perforated micro-Cannage because it looks divine! However, given that your friend throws her wallet into her bag, I would recommend the black patent. Patent leather is more scratch-resistant, but it cannot be redyed. By the time a leather wallet needs re-dying, it may be time for a new one anyway. I wouldn't avoid patent leather just because it cannot be redyed.


----------



## ajde.adam

Look what just came in!


----------



## akame22

ajde.adam said:


> Look what just came in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651096



Stunning! Enjoy your new bag Dude!


----------



## averagejoe

ajde.adam said:


> Look what just came in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651096


CUTE!!! Even though I am not a fan of the Roller bag for myself, I'll actually make an exception to this one!


----------



## Liberté

Deeky said:


> Hey guys, so I'm thinking of picking up a wallet for a female friend, and I'm currently looking at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally don't like patent, but for some reason the patent just works so well on this that I prefer it over the regular leather. However, I understand that once patent is damaged, it cannot be repaired. Can anyone confirm if this is true, and does Dior patent hold up well? My friend is a very rough user of things and does not baby her possessions at all.
> c.



Patent is very resistant. There are tons of vintage LV bags in vernis that look almost new. The big risk with patent leather is décoloration in lighter colors which inevitably happens over time, but it isn't an issue in black. Patent can also get sticky in certain climates or if it's stored inappropriately, but that is avoidable. I wouldn't consider patent a fragile leather.


----------



## ajde.adam

akame22 said:


> Stunning! Enjoy your new bag Dude!




Thank you, I’m really looking forward to using it. I might look into leather protectant for it though. I’ve been looking for a bag with this shape and the price was great too. I like it so much that I might get the black one later too.


----------



## Liberté

Some details from the accessories from the latest show 

My favourite so far I think


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Some details from the accessories from the latest show
> 
> My favourite so far I think



Those studded Dior logos look very interesting!


----------



## averagejoe

I went from not really liking the Rimowa personal clutches to loving them. 

Here's my story:
My SA invited me to check out the Arsham pieces two weeks ago and I picked up the transparent Dior Oblique shirt that I have been wanting for ages (didn't expect to see the shirt there). Before leaving, he brought out the Rimowa personal clutches in black and silver. I tried them on and was impressed. I didn't think I would like them. I really liked the black, but as I said earlier in this thread, it would show scratches over time and the contrast between the silver aluminum and the black coating would accentuate any scratches. The silver one was nice but the black one was much nicer in my opinion (I'm a sucker for black). I already have a grey Saddle. The silver Rimowa was too similar in colour, and I have way too many black bags already (wasn't sure if I wanted yet another black bag). I told him I would think about it.

I was thinking a lot about the black one and then I started looking into the blue one. I thought that it looked really nice in pictures where the blue has an icy sheen. It also won't show scratches as easily because the blue was closer in colour to the aluminum metal, and the darker leather straps won't shirt dirt as easily as the lighter leather on the silver one. As well, the colour was appropriate for warmer weather, too. Turns out it was sold out or not even available in a lot of places. I asked my SA and he said that he actually had one that was not displayed that another SA had "hidden" for a customer. I went to see the bag and fell in love. I had one deal-breaking requirement for the bag, which was that if it didn't carry my large sunglasses (which I brought to the store to test), then I wouldn't get it. What's the point of wearing a bag that can't even fit my essentials for summer? Surprisingly, it fit them, and had room for more! It's a lot more roomy than it looks. I was sold!

All of the black ones and silver ones were sold out already, and they received quite a few pieces of each! They have one pink one that was originally reserved for a client that is not on display, and it's their last Rimowa clutch.





With flash to show how the blue colour has a beautiful sheen.


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> Some details from the accessories from the latest show
> 
> My favourite so far I think



I agree.  The pearl pattern looks quite cool!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I went from not really liking the Rimowa personal clutches to loving them.
> 
> Here's my story:
> My SA invited me to check out the Arsham pieces two weeks ago and I picked up the transparent Dior Oblique shirt that I have been wanting for ages (didn't expect to see the shirt there). Before leaving, he brought out the Rimowa personal clutches in black and silver. I tried them on and was impressed. I didn't think I would like them. I really liked the black, but as I said earlier in this thread, it would show scratches over time and the contrast between the silver aluminum and the black coating would accentuate any scratches. The silver one was nice but the black one was much nicer in my opinion (I'm a sucker for black). I already have a grey Saddle. The silver Rimowa was too similar in colour, and I have way too many black bags already (wasn't sure if I wanted yet another black bag). I told him I would think about it.
> 
> I was thinking a lot about the black one and then I started looking into the blue one. I thought that it looked really nice in pictures where the blue has an icy sheen. It also won't show scratches as easily because the blue was closer in colour to the aluminum metal, and the darker leather straps won't shirt dirt as easily as the lighter leather on the silver one. As well, the colour was appropriate for warmer weather, too. Turns out it was sold out or not even available in a lot of places. I asked my SA and he said that he actually had one that was not displayed that another SA had "hidden" for a customer. I went to see the bag and fell in love. I had one deal-breaking requirement for the bag, which was that if it didn't carry my large sunglasses (which I brought to the store to test), then I wouldn't get it. What's the point of wearing a bag that can't even fit my essentials for summer? Surprisingly, it fit them, and had room for more! It's a lot more roomy than it looks. I was sold!
> 
> All of the black ones and silver ones were sold out already, and they received quite a few pieces of each! They have one pink one that was originally reserved for a client that is not on display, and it's their last Rimowa clutch.
> View attachment 4652019
> View attachment 4652020
> View attachment 4652021
> View attachment 4652022
> 
> With flash to show how the blue colour has a beautiful sheen.
> View attachment 4652023
> View attachment 4652024
> View attachment 4652025


I saw the silver and blue version in store.  I think they are lovely, but I can’t seem to find myself purchasing one.  Although my store didn’t have any in stock and if I were to buy one, I would have to wait for awhile since they are backlogged.  However, about two weeks ago I looked on Rimowa website and they did have some of the personal ones in stock....

congrats on your purchase.  Looking forward to see your modeling pics!


----------



## Deeky

I'm going to sound like a whiner/down-er again but I do wish Dior would do more couture pieces and less streetwear. I'm not a fan of streetwear generally and I do wish at least one or two houses would produce proper couture/tailoring. But everyone from Givenchy to Burberry to even Dior now produces almost exclusively streetwear. It's sad, but I guess more money to fund my watch collection then.


----------



## Liberté

Deeky said:


> I'm going to sound like a whiner/down-er again but I do wish Dior would do more couture pieces and less streetwear. I'm not a fan of streetwear generally and I do wish at least one or two houses would produce proper couture/tailoring. But everyone from Givenchy to Burberry to even Dior now produces almost exclusively streetwear. It's sad, but I guess more money to fund my watch collection then.


Dior has all the services you're talking about in store, including classic suits. They're just not promoting it a lot. It's on the Dior site too.  If you want anything tailored, you have to go in person anyways.


----------



## Kevinh73

Deeky said:


> I'm going to sound like a whiner/down-er again but I do wish Dior would do more couture pieces and less streetwear. I'm not a fan of streetwear generally and I do wish at least one or two houses would produce proper couture/tailoring. But everyone from Givenchy to Burberry to even Dior now produces almost exclusively streetwear. It's sad, but I guess more money to fund my watch collection then.


I’m pretty sure if you go to Givenchy in Paris, they have couture level clothes.  I’ve seen on Instagram that guys go to givenchy boutique and picked out patterns etc.  I’m sure all those bead work blazers runs in tens of thousands.  Heck, you can go order the beaded cape that Kim Jones just dropped on his latest runway show for 80,000 usd if I remember correctly.


----------



## Elioenai




----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I saw the silver and blue version in store.  I think they are lovely, but I can’t seem to find myself purchasing one.  Although my store didn’t have any in stock and if I were to buy one, I would have to wait for awhile since they are backlogged.  However, about two weeks ago I looked on Rimowa website and they did have some of the personal ones in stock....
> 
> congrats on your purchase.  Looking forward to see your modeling pics!


Thanks! I saw them on the Rimowa online store too. I even went to the Rimowa store on Bloor St to check out if they had any. Surprisingly they didn't, although they had all 3 colours of the Fendi Rimowa two years ago when it was launched.

I didn't like the bag at all until I tried it on. It did nothing for me in all the pictures I saw of it.


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> I'm going to sound like a whiner/down-er again but I do wish Dior would do more couture pieces and less streetwear. I'm not a fan of streetwear generally and I do wish at least one or two houses would produce proper couture/tailoring. But everyone from Givenchy to Burberry to even Dior now produces almost exclusively streetwear. It's sad, but I guess more money to fund my watch collection then.


Dior has a lot of couture for men. Their new Tailleur Oblique suits are so unique, and really give their tailoring an edge over their competitors. Most men's luxury brands simply make nice basic suits and put their own label on them, but Dior's blends womenswear couture techniques and details into their menswear under Kim Jones' direction. 

Their new men's Fall 2020 show is heavy on couture details and tailoring. If I remember correctly, not a single running shoe was spotted on the runway (it was only in their showroom).


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> I went from not really liking the Rimowa personal clutches to loving them.
> 
> Here's my story:
> My SA invited me to check out the Arsham pieces two weeks ago and I picked up the transparent Dior Oblique shirt that I have been wanting for ages (didn't expect to see the shirt there). Before leaving, he brought out the Rimowa personal clutches in black and silver. I tried them on and was impressed. I didn't think I would like them. I really liked the black, but as I said earlier in this thread, it would show scratches over time and the contrast between the silver aluminum and the black coating would accentuate any scratches. The silver one was nice but the black one was much nicer in my opinion (I'm a sucker for black). I already have a grey Saddle. The silver Rimowa was too similar in colour, and I have way too many black bags already (wasn't sure if I wanted yet another black bag). I told him I would think about it.
> 
> I was thinking a lot about the black one and then I started looking into the blue one. I thought that it looked really nice in pictures where the blue has an icy sheen. It also won't show scratches as easily because the blue was closer in colour to the aluminum metal, and the darker leather straps won't shirt dirt as easily as the lighter leather on the silver one. As well, the colour was appropriate for warmer weather, too. Turns out it was sold out or not even available in a lot of places. I asked my SA and he said that he actually had one that was not displayed that another SA had "hidden" for a customer. I went to see the bag and fell in love. I had one deal-breaking requirement for the bag, which was that if it didn't carry my large sunglasses (which I brought to the store to test), then I wouldn't get it. What's the point of wearing a bag that can't even fit my essentials for summer? Surprisingly, it fit them, and had room for more! It's a lot more roomy than it looks. I was sold!
> 
> All of the black ones and silver ones were sold out already, and they received quite a few pieces of each! They have one pink one that was originally reserved for a client that is not on display, and it's their last Rimowa clutch.
> View attachment 4652019
> View attachment 4652020
> View attachment 4652021
> View attachment 4652022
> 
> With flash to show how the blue colour has a beautiful sheen.
> View attachment 4652023
> View attachment 4652024
> View attachment 4652025


I think it’s a really lovely bag. Im never drawn to color, yet I’m immediately attracted to the blue. The cool icy tone is simply exquisite.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I went from not really liking the Rimowa personal clutches to loving them.
> 
> Here's my story:
> My SA invited me to check out the Arsham pieces two weeks ago and I picked up the transparent Dior Oblique shirt that I have been wanting for ages (didn't expect to see the shirt there). Before leaving, he brought out the Rimowa personal clutches in black and silver. I tried them on and was impressed. I didn't think I would like them. I really liked the black, but as I said earlier in this thread, it would show scratches over time and the contrast between the silver aluminum and the black coating would accentuate any scratches. The silver one was nice but the black one was much nicer in my opinion (I'm a sucker for black). I already have a grey Saddle. The silver Rimowa was too similar in colour, and I have way too many black bags already (wasn't sure if I wanted yet another black bag). I told him I would think about it.
> 
> I was thinking a lot about the black one and then I started looking into the blue one. I thought that it looked really nice in pictures where the blue has an icy sheen. It also won't show scratches as easily because the blue was closer in colour to the aluminum metal, and the darker leather straps won't shirt dirt as easily as the lighter leather on the silver one. As well, the colour was appropriate for warmer weather, too. Turns out it was sold out or not even available in a lot of places. I asked my SA and he said that he actually had one that was not displayed that another SA had "hidden" for a customer. I went to see the bag and fell in love. I had one deal-breaking requirement for the bag, which was that if it didn't carry my large sunglasses (which I brought to the store to test), then I wouldn't get it. What's the point of wearing a bag that can't even fit my essentials for summer? Surprisingly, it fit them, and had room for more! It's a lot more roomy than it looks. I was sold!
> 
> All of the black ones and silver ones were sold out already, and they received quite a few pieces of each! They have one pink one that was originally reserved for a client that is not on display, and it's their last Rimowa clutch.
> View attachment 4652019
> View attachment 4652020
> View attachment 4652021
> View attachment 4652022
> 
> With flash to show how the blue colour has a beautiful sheen.
> View attachment 4652023
> View attachment 4652024
> View attachment 4652025


Tee buddies!!! Congrats on your purchases. I think the blue one is the prettiest of the lot. I was considering it but I really would have only wanted to buy it if it had the oblique pattern on it like the handheld trunk. 

I might consider the small book tote in duty free instead when I travel at the end of May...


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones released more on Instagram. The sole says DIOR and the white fabric where the tongue is has a tone-on-tone Dior Oblique print. Pretty cool. I'm liking them more already.
> 
> They're made in Italy, by the way.



I cant wait for these to drop - should be in April.  I attended the Miami Dior Men’s Runway last year and viewed these shoes whilst I was there.  They are literally made to the standard of their bags! These are made  in Italy,  with full edging and high end detailing.  Even the insole is detailed!! You gotta see it IRL to appreciate the finish! The photos do not do them justice!


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> I went from not really liking the Rimowa personal clutches to loving them.
> 
> Here's my story:
> My SA invited me to check out the Arsham pieces two weeks ago and I picked up the transparent Dior Oblique shirt that I have been wanting for ages (didn't expect to see the shirt there). Before leaving, he brought out the Rimowa personal clutches in black and silver. I tried them on and was impressed. I didn't think I would like them. I really liked the black, but as I said earlier in this thread, it would show scratches over time and the contrast between the silver aluminum and the black coating would accentuate any scratches. The silver one was nice but the black one was much nicer in my opinion (I'm a sucker for black). I already have a grey Saddle. The silver Rimowa was too similar in colour, and I have way too many black bags already (wasn't sure if I wanted yet another black bag). I told him I would think about it.
> 
> I was thinking a lot about the black one and then I started looking into the blue one. I thought that it looked really nice in pictures where the blue has an icy sheen. It also won't show scratches as easily because the blue was closer in colour to the aluminum metal, and the darker leather straps won't shirt dirt as easily as the lighter leather on the silver one. As well, the colour was appropriate for warmer weather, too. Turns out it was sold out or not even available in a lot of places. I asked my SA and he said that he actually had one that was not displayed that another SA had "hidden" for a customer. I went to see the bag and fell in love. I had one deal-breaking requirement for the bag, which was that if it didn't carry my large sunglasses (which I brought to the store to test), then I wouldn't get it. What's the point of wearing a bag that can't even fit my essentials for summer? Surprisingly, it fit them, and had room for more! It's a lot more roomy than it looks. I was sold!
> 
> All of the black ones and silver ones were sold out already, and they received quite a few pieces of each! They have one pink one that was originally reserved for a client that is not on display, and it's their last Rimowa clutch.
> View attachment 4652019
> View attachment 4652020
> View attachment 4652021
> View attachment 4652022
> 
> With flash to show how the blue colour has a beautiful sheen.
> View attachment 4652023
> View attachment 4652024
> View attachment 4652025




Love the Rimowa collab!! Great get with the bag!  I just got my cabin bag last week! Love!!

got some other pieces too!


----------



## averagejoe

Aerdem said:


> I think it’s a really lovely bag. Im never drawn to color, yet I’m immediately attracted to the blue. The cool icy tone is simply exquisite.



Thank you very much! I have to tell myself not to get more black bags because I'm most drawn to black. The black Rimowa is exquisite! I still love it even though I won't get it now that I have the blue.

Thankfully this blue colour is so multi-dimensional and compliments the aluminum material. Have you considered getting this bag? I think it is your style. The bag looks really futuristic in my opinion, which is your style.



Prada Prince said:


> Tee buddies!!! Congrats on your purchases. I think the blue one is the prettiest of the lot. I was considering it but I really would have only wanted to buy it if it had the oblique pattern on it like the handheld trunk.
> 
> I might consider the small book tote in duty free instead when I travel at the end of May...



Yeah I wish they had the Oblique on this clutch version, especially in the degrade version. It would be exquisite! Having the much smaller single logo at the front now makes it more subtle. I love it, but it would've been better with the Oblique.



perthhermes said:


> I cant wait for these to drop - should be in April.  I attended the Miami Dior Men’s Runway last year and viewed these shoes whilst I was there.  They are literally made to the standard of their bags! These are made  in Italy,  with full edging and high end detailing.  Even the insole is detailed!! You gotta see it IRL to appreciate the finish! The photos do not do them justice!



I don't even know if I'll be able to get my hands on a pair. I heard they were going to be super rare. I guess the scarcity makes the ~$2000USD price tag easier to stomach.



perthhermes said:


> Love the Rimowa collab!! Great get with the bag!  I just got my cabin bag last week! Love!!
> 
> got some other pieces too!


I love your new pieces! That degrade Rimowa cabin suitcase is my favourite one! It's my favourite piece in the whole collection, except I don't travel often (and will probably be too afraid to use it due to scratches) so I will probably never use it if I get it. Does it come with a "onesie" dustbag like on the Fendi Rimowa? My brother has a Fendi Rimowa and he keeps the onesie on to prevent scratches. 

Your new shoes are awesome! I want the blue degrade version of the sneaker you got, and the clear boots are awesome!


----------



## perthhermes

Re the shoes- The only thing i know that is confirmed is that all attendees at the miami show are supposedly guranteed a pair. The other pairs allocated to each country is limited to their elite and Super elites.  If they are any left over, they will be offered to the general public. 

The RRP from what I was told is 2000USD.  However, people have been hitting the attendees at the Miami shows up in their DMs with offers of up to 20K usd to buy their allocated shoe.  It is totally redic!!  I wouldnt sell mine! They are sooo cool!!


----------



## perthhermes

I love your new pieces! That degrade Rimowa cabin suitcase is my favourite one! It's my favourite piece in the whole collection, except I don't travel often (and will probably be too afraid to use it due to scratches) so I will probably never use it if I get it. Does it come with a "onesie" dustbag like on the Fendi Rimowa? My brother has a Fendi Rimowa and he keeps the onesie on to prevent scratches.

Your new shoes are awesome! I want the blue degrade version of the sneaker you got, and the clear boots are awesome![/QUOTE]

Thanks...Love the blue rimowa cabin.  Yes it comes with the dust bag.  I travel almost every fortnight so I get alotta use out of them.  Scratches are inevitable, sadly.  Just gotta roll with them unfortunately.  

The crystal boots are sooo cool...unfortunately they "fart", not squeak but "fart", when i walk...gotta put vaseline or powder between the insole and the sole...hahah....They didnt get any of those sneakers or crystal boots here...so it was fortuitous that I got them all when I was in miami - they SS20 was available for us to purchase in Dec.


----------



## Aerdem

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! I have to tell myself not to get more black bags because I'm most drawn to black. The black Rimowa is exquisite! I still love it even though I won't get it now that I have the blue.
> 
> Thankfully this blue colour is so multi-dimensional and compliments the aluminum material. Have you considered getting this bag? I think it is your style. The bag looks really futuristic in my opinion, which is your style.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wish they had the Oblique on this clutch version, especially in the degrade version. It would be exquisite! Having the much smaller single logo at the front now makes it more subtle. I love it, but it would've been better with the Oblique.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know if I'll be able to get my hands on a pair. I heard they were going to be super rare. I guess the scarcity makes the ~$2000USD price tag easier to stomach.
> 
> 
> I love your new pieces! That degrade Rimowa cabin suitcase is my favourite one! It's my favourite piece in the whole collection, except I don't travel often (and will probably be too afraid to use it due to scratches) so I will probably never use it if I get it. Does it come with a "onesie" dustbag like on the Fendi Rimowa? My brother has a Fendi Rimowa and he keeps the onesie on to prevent scratches.
> 
> Your new shoes are awesome! I want the blue degrade version of the sneaker you got, and the clear boots are awesome!


I would definitely consider this bag, very much my style- you are spot on! I have yet to see it in person so I’ll have to scout it out... would love to hear your thoughts after some ongoing use! Enjoy it!!


----------



## qubed

averagejoe said:


> I love your new pieces! That degrade Rimowa cabin suitcase is my favourite one! It's my favourite piece in the whole collection, except I don't travel often (and will probably be too afraid to use it due to scratches) so I will probably never use it if I get it.



I bought the Alex Israel Rimowa suitcase last year, and it's so beautiful but I can't bear to actually use it for fear of scratching it.


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> Thanks...Love the blue rimowa cabin.  Yes it comes with the dust bag.  I travel almost every fortnight so I get alotta use out of them.  Scratches are inevitable, sadly.  Just gotta roll with them unfortunately.
> 
> The crystal boots are sooo cool...unfortunately they "fart", not squeak but "fart", when i walk...gotta put vaseline or powder between the insole and the sole...hahah....They didnt get any of those sneakers or crystal boots here...so it was fortuitous that I got them all when I was in miami - they SS20 was available for us to purchase in Dec.


 If you get a chance, please post some modelling shots of the boots.


----------



## averagejoe

Aerdem said:


> I would definitely consider this bag, very much my style- you are spot on! I have yet to see it in person so I’ll have to scout it out... would love to hear your thoughts after some ongoing use! Enjoy it!!


I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I'm sure I will very soon. It's quite easy to use. I just love the blue colour with all its dimension due to the aluminum finish.


----------



## averagejoe

qubed said:


> I bought the Alex Israel Rimowa suitcase last year, and it's so beautiful but I can't bear to actually use it for fear of scratching it.
> View attachment 4653132


Oh wow! Those colours!


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> If you get a chance, please post some modelling shots of the boots.




Here they are!


----------



## pocketpikachu

I have been liking Dior and its beautiful designs for quite some time now, but found it to be on the pricier side. Finally made the decision to step into 1 of its stores to make my 1st Dior purchase today. Fits a little big on my finger though (it is already the smallest size available guess my fingers are just too thin)


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> Here they are!


Thanks for sharing! Very unique! They look like they can be worn in the rain, too!


----------



## averagejoe

pocketpikachu said:


> I have been liking Dior and its beautiful designs for quite some time now, but found it to be on the pricier side. Finally made the decision to step into 1 of its stores to make my 1st Dior purchase today. Fits a little big on my finger though (it is already the smallest size available guess my fingers are just too thin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654529
> View attachment 4654530


Congratulations on your first Dior purchase! What a nice piece to start a collection.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> I went from not really liking the Rimowa personal clutches to loving them.
> 
> Here's my story:
> My SA invited me to check out the Arsham pieces two weeks ago and I picked up the transparent Dior Oblique shirt that I have been wanting for ages (didn't expect to see the shirt there). Before leaving, he brought out the Rimowa personal clutches in black and silver. I tried them on and was impressed. I didn't think I would like them. I really liked the black, but as I said earlier in this thread, it would show scratches over time and the contrast between the silver aluminum and the black coating would accentuate any scratches. The silver one was nice but the black one was much nicer in my opinion (I'm a sucker for black). I already have a grey Saddle. The silver Rimowa was too similar in colour, and I have way too many black bags already (wasn't sure if I wanted yet another black bag). I told him I would think about it.
> 
> I was thinking a lot about the black one and then I started looking into the blue one. I thought that it looked really nice in pictures where the blue has an icy sheen. It also won't show scratches as easily because the blue was closer in colour to the aluminum metal, and the darker leather straps won't shirt dirt as easily as the lighter leather on the silver one. As well, the colour was appropriate for warmer weather, too. Turns out it was sold out or not even available in a lot of places. I asked my SA and he said that he actually had one that was not displayed that another SA had "hidden" for a customer. I went to see the bag and fell in love. I had one deal-breaking requirement for the bag, which was that if it didn't carry my large sunglasses (which I brought to the store to test), then I wouldn't get it. What's the point of wearing a bag that can't even fit my essentials for summer? Surprisingly, it fit them, and had room for more! It's a lot more roomy than it looks. I was sold!
> 
> All of the black ones and silver ones were sold out already, and they received quite a few pieces of each! They have one pink one that was originally reserved for a client that is not on display, and it's their last Rimowa clutch.
> View attachment 4652019
> View attachment 4652020
> View attachment 4652021
> View attachment 4652022
> 
> With flash to show how the blue colour has a beautiful sheen.
> View attachment 4652023
> View attachment 4652024
> View attachment 4652025



congratulation! I was thinking about this bag but worry about the weight. Do you find it heavy?


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> congratulation! I was thinking about this bag but worry about the weight. Do you find it heavy?


Aluminum has a low density as a metal so it's not as heavy as it looks. I mean, it feels heavier than the Oblique wallet-on-strap which is just a tad bit smaller, but being a small bag, it really doesn't weigh that much. 

Did you get to try it on? That's actually what got me to like the bag. I never liked this bag before, especially not in this colour.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Aluminum has a low density as a metal so it's not as heavy as it looks. I mean, it feels heavier than the Oblique wallet-on-strap which is just a tad bit smaller, but being a small bag, it really doesn't weigh that much.
> 
> Did you get to try it on? That's actually what got me to like the bag. I never liked this bag before, especially not in this colour.



Unfortunately there is no Dior in my city. If I want, I can pay in full (not refundable) to get it ship in. I was hoping to see it in Hawaii and was told it wasn't release.


----------



## fatcat2523

Does anyone know if this style still in production? Any info on it such as name/price?


----------



## biglobe

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know if this style still in production? Any info on it such as name/price?


My SA recently attempted to sell this to me. Not sure if it's still in production or just old stocks. Never saw it on the shelves though.


----------



## fatcat2523

biglobe said:


> My SA recently attempted to sell this to me. Not sure if it's still in production or just old stocks. Never saw it on the shelves though.



Do you remember how much is it?


----------



## biglobe

fatcat2523 said:


> Do you remember how much is it?


No I didn't ask. Sorry.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Unfortunately there is no Dior in my city. If I want, I can pay in full (not refundable) to get it ship in. I was hoping to see it in Hawaii and was told it wasn't release.


It's not good to buy final sale items without seeing them first. I was asked back in November if I wanted to pre-order Dior x Rimowa pieces by paying in full. I asked if it was final sale and the SA had to ask his manager. I think he ended up saying it was, so I declined. I didn't really like this clutch style in the pictures, and the degrade Oblique luggage which I did want would just sit in my home and take up space as I would probably never use it. 

I'm glad that they sent extra pieces to the boutique so I could actually try one. I thought that declining the pre-orders would mean I could never get my hands on one eventually.

If you are interested, I think it is a lot nicer than Dior's stock photos. It's also really cute, and I'm glad that it can be used daily. At least it's not like my brother's Fendi x Rimowa which he has only used twice in 2 years. If you are staying for a while in the US, you can buy the black or pink version from the Dior website and send it back for a refund if you don't like it. It's not final sale on the website. The black one is very nice in my opinion.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Do you remember how much is it?


I imagine the price is somewhere between the Roller bag ($1300) and the Safari bag ($1900) based on its design. It's adorable! I've never seen it in person but I just tried to look it up and people are selling this for $700-$800 USD pre-owned.


----------



## MrChris

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know if this style still in production? Any info on it such as name/price?


I tried this piece in Singapore a few months ago. From memory it was sub-SG$2000. I found it too tiny to be practical - it couldn't zip closed when my phone was in the main large pocket. Definitely try before you buy.


----------



## biglobe

MrChris said:


> I tried this piece in Singapore a few months ago. From memory it was sub-SG$2000. I found it too tiny to be practical - it couldn't zip closed when my phone was in the main large pocket. Definitely try before you buy.


My SA said it's usd1.7k. I would agree it's a little pricey.
I saw it in store today though. It's with leather trimmings and with the handle it looks kinda cute.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> It's not good to buy final sale items without seeing them first. I was asked back in November if I wanted to pre-order Dior x Rimowa pieces by paying in full. I asked if it was final sale and the SA had to ask his manager. I think he ended up saying it was, so I declined. I didn't really like this clutch style in the pictures, and the degrade Oblique luggage which I did want would just sit in my home and take up space as I would probably never use it.
> 
> I'm glad that they sent extra pieces to the boutique so I could actually try one. I thought that declining the pre-orders would mean I could never get my hands on one eventually.
> 
> If you are interested, I think it is a lot nicer than Dior's stock photos. It's also really cute, and I'm glad that it can be used daily. At least it's not like my brother's Fendi x Rimowa which he has only used twice in 2 years. If you are staying for a while in the US, you can buy the black or pink version from the Dior website and send it back for a refund if you don't like it. It's not final sale on the website. The black one is very nice in my opinion.


On the French Dior site you can actually see availability in store for every item listed, including all of these clutches, none have sold out completely and there seem to be plenty of black and silver left. I couldn't find the same option on the US page though, which is a shame. But if anyone is heading for Courchevel soon, that's where it seems like stock is moving slower than anywhere else.


----------



## fatcat2523

MrChris said:


> I tried this piece in Singapore a few months ago. From memory it was sub-SG$2000. I found it too tiny to be practical - it couldn't zip closed when my phone was in the main large pocket. Definitely try before you buy.


Thank you for this as I thought it will be bigger to fit cell.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

My recent purchases: 
Dior toile de jouy tshirts in blue and in pink, saddle belt


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> My recent purchases:
> Dior toile de jouy tshirts in blue and in pink, saddle belt


I copied your post here as well because I noticed that you were male. What lovely items you got! Please share some mod shots! I'd love to see how you wear that belt.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

There it is!

I like it a lot and am happy that I went with a bigger size. It works better for my frame than the smaller tote.

However there’s one thing I’d like to have your opinion on.

my husband argued that the craftsmanship on the ‚Christian Dior‘ is a bit sloppy and that the threads should have been woven more tightly together. As you can probably see in the picture not all areas are perfect. I feel that it‘s due to the nature of how the bag was made but I just wanted to make sure: do you think that the name label looks normal?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> There it is!
> 
> I like it a lot and am happy that I went with a bigger size. It works better for my frame than the smaller tote.
> 
> However there’s one thing I’d like to have your opinion on.
> 
> my husband argued that the craftsmanship on the ‚Christian Dior‘ is a bit sloppy and that the threads should have been woven more tightly together. As you can probably see in the picture not all areas are perfect. I feel that it‘s due to the nature of how the bag was made but I just wanted to make sure: do you think that the name label looks normal?


I copied your post here too


----------



## qubed

I didn’t know if the ombré saddlebag was going to be made this season but to my delight I found it!


----------



## akame22

Does anyone know when the dior x stussy collection is coming out?


----------



## averagejoe

qubed said:


> I didn’t know if the ombré saddlebag was going to be made this season but to my delight I found it!
> 
> View attachment 4664898


OMG I saw it today and I am in absolute love! Too bad I can't afford it at the moment because of all my spending. I picked up something today from Dior already, too.

Congratulations! This bag looks as good in real life as in the pictures, for once.


----------



## averagejoe

akame22 said:


> Does anyone know when the dior x stussy collection is coming out?


Perhaps in May for the first pieces. It is a pre-Fall collection so pieces will continue to arrive in June.


----------



## gregoryrichards

I love all your Dior items. I’ve never bought a Dior item before I’ve always bought Louis Vuitton. I’m wondering how well does the Oblique Jacquard survive in the rain? I really like the blue Dior Oblique Jacquard Rider backpack but I’m worried about how fragile it will be. I live in Scotland and it rains a lot. The Louis Vuitton discovery backpack is also nice and as it is canvas it seems the more practical option for me. 

Any replies would be much appreciated.


----------



## hightea_xx

gregoryrichards said:


> I love all your Dior items. I’ve never bought a Dior item before I’ve always bought Louis Vuitton. I’m wondering how well does the Oblique Jacquard survive in the rain? I really like the blue Dior Oblique Jacquard Rider backpack but I’m worried about how fragile it will be. I live in Scotland and it rains a lot. The Louis Vuitton discovery backpack is also nice and as it is canvas it seems the more practical option for me.
> 
> Any replies would be much appreciated.



I would be very weary of getting the jacquard wet, it is not treated like coated canvas of Louis Vuitton.  I love my LV Palm backpack and use it frequently for travel.  If you were looking at Dior I would suggest a nylon or leather option instead for added durability.


----------



## averagejoe

gregoryrichards said:


> I love all your Dior items. I’ve never bought a Dior item before I’ve always bought Louis Vuitton. I’m wondering how well does the Oblique Jacquard survive in the rain? I really like the blue Dior Oblique Jacquard Rider backpack but I’m worried about how fragile it will be. I live in Scotland and it rains a lot. The Louis Vuitton discovery backpack is also nice and as it is canvas it seems the more practical option for me.
> 
> Any replies would be much appreciated.


I agree with @hightea_xx . The Oblique canvas can absorb water rather than repel it so I would not wear it in the rain at all. 

Dior has a number of nylon bags that will work with this purpose. They do not have the Oblique logos but they can come with other details like the Christian Dior web strap and also the Alyx CD buckle.


----------



## MrChris

Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.

Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.
> 
> Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters
> View attachment 4667111
> View attachment 4667112


I copied your post here as well, because I think a lot of us guys here would appreciate it.


----------



## Liberté

MrChris said:


> Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.
> 
> Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters


 It's really beautiful. Is it a ginza or japan exclusive?

 I know this item has been revealed already and I usually don't reveal much on  here, but 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wanted to get something from the newspaper print collection and this is pretty useful except for the color...


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> It's really beautiful. Is it a ginza or japan exclusive?
> 
> I know this item has been revealed already and I usually don't reveal much on  here, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something from the newspaper print collection and this is pretty useful except for the color...


I love it! I don't think this colour is that high-maintenance, because if it does get dirty, then it'll blend in with the newspaper look. I was actually hoping that the finish would be more distressed. I was obsessing over the newsprint Saddle till I saw it in real life and thought that it looked a bit too...clean? The font on the Saddle version also looks unusually lavender, unlike on some of the other designs featuring the newsprint.


----------



## Kevinh73

qubed said:


> I didn’t know if the ombré saddlebag was going to be made this season but to my delight I found it!
> 
> View attachment 4664898


Nice Missoni sofa.  I’m getting the same saddle bag as well.  Can’t wait to receive it as I’ve been traveling.


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> It's really beautiful. Is it a ginza or japan exclusive?
> 
> I know this item has been revealed already and I usually don't reveal much on  here, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something from the newspaper print collection and this is pretty useful except for the color...


I would avoid wearing it with blue jeans as you may ended up with partially blue bag.  I bought the same bag as well as I like the size and look.  Can’t wait to receive it hopefully this coming week.


----------



## Kevinh73

Kuschelnudde said:


> There it is!
> 
> I like it a lot and am happy that I went with a bigger size. It works better for my frame than the smaller tote.
> 
> However there’s one thing I’d like to have your opinion on.
> 
> my husband argued that the craftsmanship on the ‚Christian Dior‘ is a bit sloppy and that the threads should have been woven more tightly together. As you can probably see in the picture not all areas are perfect. I feel that it‘s due to the nature of how the bag was made but I just wanted to make sure: do you think that the name label looks normal?


Looks normal to me.  The way the bag was weaved doesn’t allow it to look crisp if you know what I mean.  It’s mean to look this way.  As long as you are fine with it, I don’t see anything wrong with it.


----------



## averagejoe

Photos of the new Dior Men boutique in Soho, New York City (images form Hypebeast), featuring the Daniel Arsham collection on display.


----------



## biglobe

MrChris said:


> Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.
> 
> Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters
> View attachment 4667111
> View attachment 4667112


Beautiful! Is that wrapped with fabric or paper?


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

My latest Dior purchase from Fashionphile: 
Limited edition double Saddle bag Galliano Era. Came in mint condition! I’m in love! definitely the edgiest handbag I own so far


----------



## jorjaiso

Hey all! 

Came home yesterday evening to this little guy: 





I am obsessed with cross body/shoulder bags and had been wanting something oblique. It is a gorgeous bag. Side question though: this is the first time I’ve gotten the plastic wrapping/protective covers on the hardware, is this normal? 

Also, anyone into that strikingly beautiful blue saddle?


----------



## jorjaiso

Mod shots!


----------



## averagejoe

jorjaiso said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Came home yesterday evening to this little guy:
> View attachment 4669455
> View attachment 4669456
> View attachment 4669457
> 
> 
> I am obsessed with cross body/shoulder bags and had been wanting something oblique. It is a gorgeous bag. Side question though: this is the first time I’ve gotten the plastic wrapping/protective covers on the hardware, is this normal?
> 
> Also, anyone into that strikingly beautiful blue saddle?


Congratulations!

May I ask where you got this bag? Was it from the boutique? The plastic wrapping is very unusual.


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> My latest Dior purchase from Fashionphile:
> Limited edition double Saddle bag Galliano Era. Came in mint condition! I’m in love! definitely the edgiest handbag I own so far


I copied your post here as well. Would love to see mod shots! I don't think I've seen this double Saddle on a guy before. I belt it will look awesome with this denim and patches design.


----------



## jorjaiso

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> May I ask where you got this bag? Was it from the boutique? The plastic wrapping is very unusual.



For sure - got it through tradesy and the seller has sold a ton of stuff. The plastic was the piece I found to be the strangest.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I copied your post here as well because I noticed that you were male. What lovely items you got! Please share some mod shots! I'd love to see how you wear that belt.


Thanks!


----------



## gregoryrichards

averagejoe said:


> I agree with @hightea_xx . The Oblique canvas can absorb water rather than repel it so I would not wear it in the rain at all.
> 
> Dior has a number of nylon bags that will work with this purpose. They do not have the Oblique logos but they can come with other details like the Christian Dior web strap and also the Alyx CD buckle.



Thank you very much to you and hightea_xx for confirming what I suspected that the fabric is not good in the rain. I have decided to go for the Louis Vuitton discovery backpack.


----------



## MrChris

biglobe said:


> Beautiful! Is that wrapped with fabric or paper?



Thanks! The fan is made from fabric and the frame itself is painted wood.


----------



## biglobe

MrChris said:


> Thanks! The fan is made from fabric and the frame itself is painted wood.


Sounds like it will last a long time! Looking forward to be able to find it in Japan next month when I'm there!
How much was it though?


----------



## biglobe

jorjaiso said:


> For sure - got it through tradesy and the seller has sold a ton of stuff. The plastic was the piece I found to be the strangest.


I got a bag from boutique. It had wrapped hardware as well. Not the same bag as yours though.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Got a nice necklace which was newly available online. It’s a dogtag that says ‘Dior’ on the front and has an oblique engraving on the other side. Color is dark silver/ruthenium. I combined it with another silver necklace:


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Just received this beauty. Had my initials embroidered on the back as well ❤️


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Decided to share one of my looks with u guys


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Decided to share one of my looks with u guys


Wow you've got Dior down to you feet! Those are the pink B24s, right?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Got a nice necklace which was newly available online. It’s a dogtag that says ‘Dior’ on the front and has an oblique engraving on the other side. Color is dark silver/ruthenium. I combined it with another silver necklace:


I saw this necklace at the boutique and really like how versatile it is. 2 looks in one!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> Wow you've got Dior down to you feet! Those are the pink B24s, right?


Thanks so much! Yes they are. I have many more pics of my dior looks I can share them if you are interested


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Thanks so much! Yes they are. I have many more pics of my dior looks I can share them if you are interested


Yes please


----------



## gregoryrichards

Looks like there has been a recent price increase in the U.K the backpack I liked has gone up from £1150 to £1350 in the last week.


----------



## ajde.adam

I’ve been eyeing the France online store, and I spotted this bag and I definitely want it. I typically go for black, but this white look so good. I wonder if it’ll be available from the US website.


----------



## averagejoe

ajde.adam said:


> I’ve been eyeing the France online store, and I spotted this bag and I definitely want it. I typically go for black, but this white look so good. I wonder if it’ll be available from the US website.
> View attachment 4670996


Use the reference number on the product page when you contact a Dior sales associate. Ask them to track it down for you.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

An all beige outfit with my favorite handbag.


----------



## Liberté

ajde.adam said:


> I’ve been eyeing the France online store, and I spotted this bag and I definitely want it. I typically go for black, but this white look so good. I wonder if it’ll be available from the US website.


 The leather is gorgeous, I wish it would appear in different colors and other bags too. I'm sure it'll be available in the US too ! Good luck!


----------



## averagejoe

Wore my Rimowa today, paired with the CD Icon necklace and Dior Homme runners.


----------



## hightea_xx

Day off vibes with the Diorama; honestly it is one of the best bags ever!  Get it before it’s gone.




Ended up at Dior and got myself into some trouble.  I blame @averagejoe for instigating me.




Definitely don’t have the same physique but I am obsessed!!


----------



## Janskie

Trying in silver Dior Rimowa while my cousin buys the black one. [emoji23]


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Day off vibes with the Diorama; honestly it is one of the best bags ever!  Get it before it’s gone.
> 
> View attachment 4677446
> 
> 
> Ended up at Dior and got myself into some trouble.  I blame @averagejoe for instigating me.
> 
> View attachment 4677447
> 
> 
> Definitely don’t have the same physique but I am obsessed!!


We can be shirt buddies! I'm still waiting for mine to be finished with alterations. My SA went on a vacation and they didn't follow up. Once it arrives, I will have it in both white and black!!!

Did you leave it to have alterations done or did you take it home right away?


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Trying in silver Dior Rimowa while my cousin buys the black one. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677470


Are you going to get this! I suggest getting it if you haven't. My blue one is super easy to use! Some people on social media are saying it is too small, but I find it quite perfect. Fits exactly what I need.


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> Are you going to get this! I suggest getting it if you haven't. My blue one is super easy to use! Some people on social media are saying it is too small, but I find it quite perfect. Fits exactly what I need.


aJ my cousin got the black one and we were thinking just sharing one hahaha since we share our designer bags hahaha. It makes us feel less guilty cause I also put the down payment aka bought the small Book Tote canvas. -___0


----------



## Janskie

Also got this as a small gift hahahah


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Also got this as a small gift hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677642


Cool! Looks really cute! What is it? Is it a container?


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> Cool! Looks really cute! What is it? Is it a container?


It's a USB


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> It's a USB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677658


That's neat! Congrats on your gift!


----------



## averagejoe

I got a new tie at Dior yesterday, and the Matthew Williams CD buckle belt from Saks the day before (couldn't get it from Dior because it wasn't available). I saw this belt almost a year ago at Saks and didn't want it. But somehow recently I started to "need" this belt, so here it is. 

My SA gave me a gift (he meant to give it to me in the fall but he forgot and it got tucked away somewhere). It's a Mona Lisa poster by Raymond Pettibon, and it's a numbered edition!


----------



## averagejoe

Pelayo Diaz at the Thom Brown show with his pink Rimowa (from WWD):


----------



## Soblackcollect

Just saw this video and think you might enjoy


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> Pelayo Diaz at the Thom Brown show with his pink Rimowa (from WWD):


I opted not to get the blue one because I fell in love with their blazer. Does anyone know if Dior Homme goes on sale at the end of the season? I can buy it now but if I can spend less than retail I'm always happy about that? Haha any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> I opted not to get the blue one because I fell in love with their blazer. Does anyone know if Dior Homme goes on sale at the end of the season? I can buy it now but if I can spend less than retail I'm always happy about that? Haha any input is greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679503


Dior RTW does go on sale twice a year. In some countries it's a public sale, while in some, it is private. A lot of the pieces do not go on sale. It is only select pieces. The blazer that you like may not go on sale.


----------



## Soblackcollect

Janskie said:


> I opted not to get the blue one because I fell in love with their blazer. Does anyone know if Dior Homme goes on sale at the end of the season? I can buy it now but if I can spend less than retail I'm always happy about that? Haha any input is greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679503


These're runway piece so probably not going on sale


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

One of my London looks


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> One of my London looks


I love this look!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> I love this look!


Thanks!


----------



## Prada Prince

Congratulations! I love my white one, and take every opportunity in warmer weather to wear it! I'm sure you'll get plenty of use from it. 


hightea_xx said:


> Day off vibes with the Diorama; honestly it is one of the best bags ever!  Get it before it’s gone.
> 
> View attachment 4677446
> 
> 
> Ended up at Dior and got myself into some trouble.  I blame @averagejoe for instigating me.
> 
> View attachment 4677447
> 
> 
> Definitely don’t have the same physique but I am obsessed!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Sunday strolling in Bond Street with my Saddle and B23 trainers, and the Cruise 2020 canvas tote from the trunk show...


----------



## Aerdem

Janskie said:


> I opted not to get the blue one because I fell in love with their blazer. Does anyone know if Dior Homme goes on sale at the end of the season? I can buy it now but if I can spend less than retail I'm always happy about that? Haha any input is greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679503


If the blazer doesn’t go on sale through Dior, I would check sites like Italist for the ready to wear. I’ve personally ordered a Dior Homme suit jacket from them and it’s beautiful/authentic.


----------



## Liberté

Aerdem said:


> If the blazer doesn’t go on sale through Dior, I would check sites like Italist for the ready to wear. I’ve personally ordered a Dior Homme suit jacket from them and it’s beautiful/authentic.


Are you sure this site is recommendable? I have never ordered through them, but some of the before prices are jacked up and it seems like some people on here had bad experiences.


----------



## Aerdem

Liberté said:


> Are you sure this site is recommendable? I have never ordered through them, but some of the before prices are jacked up and it seems like some people on here had bad experiences.


I can only speak for myself but I had a great experience. I found a discontinued piece and saved about $400 usd.


----------



## hightea_xx

Went back to check out some pieces I couldn’t stop thinking about from my visit last week...

tried one the following:




I actually loved the shape of this and it sat beautifully on the body...  but the price point is so much and the smooth leather have me some stress.  It also was a little bit difficult to get in and out of.




This was also cute and surprisingly held a lot of things.  But it was too similar to WOCs and pouches I already have.

I did end up with something but will reveal later as I didn’t get a photo


----------



## HKsai

Hamadaldarwish said:


> My recent purchases:
> Dior toile de jouy tshirts in blue and in pink, saddle belt


Is it still possible to get these shirts? I usually don’t buy Dior but am obsessed with this print.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Went back to check out some pieces I couldn’t stop thinking about from my visit last week...
> 
> tried one the following:
> 
> View attachment 4681827
> 
> 
> I actually loved the shape of this and it sat beautifully on the body...  but the price point is so much and the smooth leather have me some stress.  It also was a little bit difficult to get in and out of.
> 
> View attachment 4681828
> 
> 
> This was also cute and surprisingly held a lot of things.  But it was too similar to WOCs and pouches I already have.
> 
> I did end up with something but will reveal later as I didn’t get a photo


I wonder what you got!

That Saddle bag does look nice. Too bad that it costs even more than the original Saddle!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I wonder what you got!
> 
> That Saddle bag does look nice. Too bad that it costs even more than the original Saddle!



I was influenced by you to check out the items for the gradient blue pieces.  I was originally looking at the blue nylon belt bag but hated the way it sat on the body; i tried on the saddle as well and also hated the way it added volume around the midsection.






Influenced by my SA and got the saddle pouch!  Love the size, color and that it has a casual vibe with couture elements.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I was influenced by you to check out the items for the gradient blue pieces.  I was originally looking at the blue nylon belt bag but hated the way it sat on the body; i tried on the saddle as well and also hated the way it added volume around the midsection.
> 
> View attachment 4682695
> 
> View attachment 4682696
> 
> 
> Influenced by my SA and got the saddle pouch!  Love the size, color and that it has a casual vibe with couture elements.


I LOVE IT!!! Congratulations!!! I am quite interested in this piece as well!


----------



## hightea_xx

Back in my hometown for a visit with the new pouch.  I am obsessed with how beautiful the gradient is!!  Trying to get into the spring / summer mood even thought it’s still decidedly winter lol.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 4684643
> 
> 
> Back in my hometown for a visit with the new pouch.  I am obsessed with how beautiful the gradient is!!  Trying to get into the spring / summer mood even thought it’s still decidedly winter lol.


I love it!


----------



## averagejoe

Outfit of the day with my old Dior Homme coat, Sorayama necklace, Chiffre Rouge D01 watch, and Dior Homme runners.


Picked up my new Oblique sheer shirt with alterations.


They restocked on all of the colours of the Rimowa personal case at the Bloor St. boutique. I kind of wished this bag was more rare. I still love my blue one, of course.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Outfit of the day with my old Dior Homme coat, Sorayama necklace, Chiffre Rouge D01 watch, and Dior Homme runners.
> View attachment 4684711
> 
> Picked up my new Oblique sheer shirt with alterations.
> View attachment 4684712



Great look!  And the shirt looks so well tailored!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Great look!  And the shirt looks so well tailored!!


Thanks! Just how I like my T-shirts to fit. I may have to bring the white one back to re-alter so it can look like this. It's a bit looser than this one.


----------



## mrb143

thl94 said:


> Long time lurker; first time poster. Wanted to share my first (and big) purchase at Dior! It’s so beautiful  Haven’t seen the saddle backpack in all black anywhere so it was a must-get.


Do you have any modeling shots?  In addition, what’s your thoughts on this back for ladies; work backpack?


----------



## averagejoe

mrb143 said:


> Do you have any modeling shots?  In addition, what’s your thoughts on this back for ladies; work backpack?


@thl94  posted modelling shots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/page-168#post-33357067


----------



## hightea_xx

Quake pouch!  And Montaigne ring (unseen is the scarab ring on the other hand).


----------



## Janskie

What are folks thoughts on the saddle pouch?


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> What are folks thoughts on the saddle pouch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686625


@hightea_xx just got one. I think it looks amazing. I'm a sucker for the beautiful blue ombre effect on the Spring 2020 items. I hope to get an ombre piece soon.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Quake pouch!  And Montaigne ring (unseen is the scarab ring on the other hand).
> 
> View attachment 4686522


Great strap to go with the bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

Janskie said:


> What are folks thoughts on the saddle pouch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686625



definitely loving this bag; the color gradient is amazing.  Love that there are so many different color ways available as well, as well as oblique options and the contrast stitching gives it just that much more character.  There are also loops on the back so you can wear it as a belt bag too if you want (I love the original styling from Kim Jone’s debut collection attached to a belt and worn at the base of the back).


----------



## wrms

With all this talk about the Rimowa clutch, I went out to the local store to take a look and ended up picking up the silver one. Normally I'm not such a big fan of mini bags, but I like its simple shape...it kind of reminds me of that LV titanium clutch from a few years ago or a more gender neutral petit malle.


----------



## averagejoe

wrms said:


> With all this talk about the Rimowa clutch, I went out to the local store to take a look and ended up picking up the silver one. Normally I'm not such a big fan of mini bags, but I like its simple shape...it kind of reminds me of that LV titanium clutch from a few years ago or a more gender neutral petit malle.
> 
> View attachment 4686739


Congratulations! I love its simple shape as well, and even though its price point is rather high for a Rimowa or a wallet with a strap, it is much lower than similar hard-case LV pieces.


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Jones is designing Dior outfits that look like the SS2020 collection looks for Maluma:


----------



## averagejoe

Just found out that this Stussy X Dior beaded hat is $3900 USD (photo from GQ.com)! I wanted the beaded bag strap from this collection but I may not want it anymore if it costs as much as this hat!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Just found out that this Stussy X Dior beaded hat is $3900 USD (photo from GQ.com)! I wanted the beaded bag strap from this collection but I may not want it anymore if it costs as much as this hat!



that is wild!!  I get that they are hand crafted but that seems a bit excessive...  I’m hoping the beret won’t be as expensive (it doesn’t look like it has any special hand crafting) as I’m eyeing one...


----------



## Janskie

Got this. Posting on here since I don't think my subbies are on this forum hahaha. Was falsely informed of the toile de jouy version. This should satisfy my Dior addiction for now


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> Got this. Posting on here since I don't think my subbies are on this forum hahaha. Was falsely informed of the toile de jouy version. This should satisfy my Dior addiction for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689432


Congratulations! What false information did you receive about the toile de jouy version?


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! What false information did you receive about the toile de jouy version?


That it was available at my boutique but the two that came in was reserved. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## averagejoe

Janskie said:


> That it was available at my boutique but the two that came in was reserved. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Sorry to hear. I like this Oblique version more


----------



## Janskie

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear. I like this Oblique version more [emoji2]


My cousin just got this too. He went Dior Homme crazy in March!


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> Kim Jones is designing Dior outfits that look like the SS2020 collection looks for Maluma:


Maluma already wore this outfit somewhere... I think I spotted it on instagram. I don't follow him on there, but it was #diormen or something.


It's the third one there. It's basically runway looks altered for him or that's what it seems like. It looks really good!


----------



## averagejoe

Had this ombre version of the sheer Oblique turtleneck shirt in my size transferred into the boutique. I tried it on today and couldn't believe the fit. No alterations necessary. The other sheer items with "relaxed fit" ran so large in comparison. 

So I took it home right away! (Excuse the pants. They went with my outfit today but not with this Oblique shirt)

I wish the ombre was more vivid on this top, or that it went higher up, but the cool part is that the ombre is only on the logos but not on the sheer parts. That's what sold me.


----------



## Prada Prince

Nibbling on sweet treats with my Lady Dior while pre-booking a new piece...


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> Had this ombre version of the sheer Oblique turtleneck shirt in my size transferred into the boutique. I tried it on today and couldn't believe the fit. No alterations necessary. The other sheer items with "relaxed fit" ran so large in comparison.
> 
> So I took it home right away! (Excuse the pants. They went with my outfit today but not with this Oblique shirt)
> 
> I wish the ombre was more vivid on this top, or that it went higher up, but the cool part is that the ombre is only on the logos but not on the sheer parts. That's what sold me.
> View attachment 4691147


Wow I didn't know this came in ombre! Love this and feel like I should've skipped the white one for this one! But as I probably won't be leaving the house for the foreseeable future, I'll probably miss out on the rest of this season.  The sizing has been inconsistent since Kim took over in my experience, or maybe it's the fit, I don't know, but some of the sizes for tops are enormous compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Wow I didn't know this came in ombre! Love this and feel like I should've skipped the white one for this one! But as I probably won't be leaving the house for the foreseeable future, I'll probably miss out on the rest of this season.  The sizing has been inconsistent since Kim took over in my experience, or maybe it's the fit, I don't know, but some of the sizes for tops are enormous compared to what I'm used to.


This one is called "regular fit" which is in line with the Dior Homme stuff I used to get. The black Oblique and white Oblique short-sleeve T-shirts are "relaxed fit", which has a huge size difference. I had to alter the length and fit of both of those T-shirts to achieve the same look as this ombre version. Some other pieces in the Spring collection that I tried are huge as well, including the Olique button-down short-sleeve shirt.

And since buying this top yesterday, so many things have changed around me. I wonder if I made the right choice to buy this piece with impending financial problems coming up if the province shuts down due to COVID-19. The store was dead when I got it.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Nibbling on sweet treats with my Lady Dior while pre-booking a new piece...
> 
> View attachment 4691606


What did you preorder?

Your boutique is always so nice with the little treats. I have never seen that in my boutique in Toronto.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> What did you preorder?
> 
> Your boutique is always so nice with the little treats. I have never seen that in my boutique in Toronto.


Yeah, my friend always says it's because I'm a fussy client and I take my business to whichever gives me superlative service, and I don't shy away of making my views clear if I get shoddy service...

LOL, I think when we're spending this much money on luxury, EVERYONE (VIP or no) should be treated like a valued client.

Hehe, that's a surprise for another day... WHEN I actually get the damn thing! With Covid-19, I'm not sure how long it's going to take for the item to be delivered from Paris to the Bond Street boutique at this point...


----------



## Liberté

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah, my friend always says it's because I'm a fussy client and I take my business to whichever gives me superlative service, and I don't shy away of making my views clear if I get shoddy service...
> 
> LOL, I think when we're spending this much money on luxury, EVERYONE (VIP or no) should be treated like a valued client.
> 
> Hehe, that's a surprise for another day... WHEN I actually get the damn thing! With Covid-19, I'm not sure how long it's going to take for the item to be delivered from Paris to the Bond Street boutique at this point...


It seems like it's still possible to order online and items sent from the store. I'm actually hoping more items will be available on 24s because of the corona virus. The selection there is usually quite abysmal for Dior both men and women's section.


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> It seems like it's still possible to order online and items sent from the store. I'm actually hoping more items will be available on 24s because of the corona virus. The selection there is usually quite abysmal for Dior both men and women's section.


Yeah, my boutique ordered a piece for me from the Dior website inventory, but it still keeps showing as processing even though payment has been taken etc etc...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah, my friend always says it's because I'm a fussy client and I take my business to whichever gives me superlative service, and I don't shy away of making my views clear if I get shoddy service...
> 
> LOL, I think when we're spending this much money on luxury, EVERYONE (VIP or no) should be treated like a valued client.
> 
> Hehe, that's a surprise for another day... WHEN I actually get the damn thing! With Covid-19, I'm not sure how long it's going to take for the item to be delivered from Paris to the Bond Street boutique at this point...


Can't wait to find out what it is!

I don't even know if my boutique has macarons and chocolates to offer! They always offer water. At LV, they even offer Diet Coke!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Can't wait to find out what it is!
> 
> I don't even know if my boutique has macarons and chocolates to offer! They always offer water. At LV, they even offer Diet Coke!


Wow, mine offers me champagne, but since I don't drink, I get Diet Coke. It's to the point now that I get it brought to me when I sit down without even having to ask haha...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wow, mine offers me champagne, but since I don't drink, I get Diet Coke. It's to the point now that I get it brought to me when I sit down without even having to ask haha...


I wonder how I'm can bring this up to my SA without sounding demanding! I, too, would like a Diet Coke and treats!


----------



## averagejoe

Here's the outfit I wore to the wedding this past weekend (Dior Chiffre Rouge D01, Dior Oblique tie, Dior Oblique CD belt, B23 Sorayama Oblique shoes, and the Saddle Oblique clutch):


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Here's the outfit I wore to the wedding this past weekend (Dior Chiffre Rouge D01, Dior Oblique tie, Dior Oblique CD belt, B23 Sorayama Oblique shoes, and the Saddle Oblique clutch):
> View attachment 4692504



very dapper!  Logomania done right.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> very dapper!  Logomania done right.


Thanks! I actually tried my new tie with this look as well and I think the white colour in that tie doesn't match the beige colour in the navy Oblique fabric. I'll try to wear that tie with a lighter-colour suit next time.

The older tie that I got back in November matched to a T, both in terms of the navy colour with the suit and the beige colours with the Oblique.

Excuse the low resolution picture. I took this bad photo while I was trying to ask my brother which tie went better with my look when I was getting dressed.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I wonder how I'm can bring this up to my SA without sounding demanding! I, too, would like a Diet Coke and treats!


They really should be asking you if you'd like something to drink if you've sat down, and looking at potential purchases. Do you have a regular SA? If you do, considering the number of pieces you've purchased, I should expect you to get more attentive service.


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> Here's the outfit I wore to the wedding this past weekend (Dior Chiffre Rouge D01, Dior Oblique tie, Dior Oblique CD belt, B23 Sorayama Oblique shoes, and the Saddle Oblique clutch):
> View attachment 4692504


Splendid !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> I wonder how I'm can bring this up to my SA without sounding demanding! I, too, would like a Diet Coke and treats!


Hello Averagejoe… Only spend your time and money where you are celebrated... not tolerated. I am only armed with a smile and positively great energy and that always get me more than I can imagine with my shopping experiences... even if I am just browsing. I would ask my SA, "Is it something that I am doing incorrectly that doesn't garner me the ultimate Dior shopping experience ?" Depending on what they say, I would talk to other SA's and explain that I don't feel special when I come here and buy, If you become my SA, how better will my shopping experience be? It wouldn't hurt talking to a manager over the phone, just to see if management prefers the SA staff to be icy... I've heard some crazy stories. I usually send emails and letters of commendation to the director and corporate and send my SA a nice 'Thank You' Note card from my Tiffany & Co  or Cartier stationery (you can say "Thank you for the attention and care you gave me when I made said purchase(s), what would really add to my shopping experience is if I am offered a beverage, treats, etc..." (whatever you desire for the SA to provide) and see what happens.... A great SA would send YOU a notecard from the boutique, they have them and it doesn't cost them a thing. They should give you their business card with their personal number on it, another way you can tell them your concerns.
"J!m"


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> Hello Averagejoe… Only spend your time and money where you are celebrated... not tolerated. I am only armed with a smile and positively great energy and that always get me more than I can imagine with my shopping experiences... even if I am just browsing. I would ask my SA, "Is it something that I am doing incorrectly that doesn't garner me the ultimate Dior shopping experience ?" Depending on what they say, I would talk to other SA's and explain that I don't feel special when I come here and buy, If you become my SA, how better will my shopping experience be? It wouldn't hurt talking to a manager over the phone, just to see if management prefers the SA staff to be icy... I've heard some crazy stories. I usually send emails and letters of commendation to the director and corporate and send my SA a nice 'Thank You' Note card from my Tiffany & Co  or Cartier stationery (you can say "Thank you for the attention and care you gave me when I made said purchase(s), what would really add to my shopping experience is if I am offered a beverage, treats, etc..." (whatever you desire for the SA to provide) and see what happens.... A great SA would send YOU a notecard from the boutique, they have them and it doesn't cost them a thing. They should give you their business card with their personal number on it, another way you can tell them your concerns.
> "J!m"


Wow! Thanks! My SA does send me stuff like cards and gifts, and he communicates with me when he is off work. I like him. I think he's doing a really good job. His whole team is actually very nice to me. It's more of the boutique itself may not have as many "treats".  I go often enough to see how other clients are treated too, which is very consistent. I can ask next time, but while it would be fun and nice to get pampered, I rather be one of those customers that don't look demanding.

It's so strange how some management prefers their SA staff to be icy. I think that generates more impulse-buying and probably more refunds because customers are guilt-tripped into buying something they aren't sure that they want. I would be much less likely to go back to a store if the treatment is icy, because there are good SAs everywhere and there isn't only one place to shop.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> They really should be asking you if you'd like something to drink if you've sat down, and looking at potential purchases. Do you have a regular SA? If you do, considering the number of pieces you've purchased, I should expect you to get more attentive service.


They do! They always ask that first. It's sparkling or non-sparkling water served on a platter with glasses. Of course, it would be nice if they asked if I wanted champagne! I do get the seasonal gifts and cards from my SA (yes, I have a regular SA). As soon as I walk into the boutique, they greet me (they know me because I go so often!) and contact my SA to see me. Other SAs have helped me when my SA can't come into the boutique, and my SA even came in on his day off! I feel bad for asking because I know having a day off is important, so I try to work my visit around his availability whenever I can. 

It's good service so far, but just missing the delicious treats that I see you get when you visit.


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Thanks! My SA does send me stuff like cards and gifts, and he communicates with me when he is off work. I like him. I think he's doing a really good job. His whole team is actually very nice to me. It's more of the boutique itself may not have as many "treats".  I go often enough to see how other clients are treated too, which is very consistent. I can ask next time, but while it would be fun and nice to get pampered, I rather be one of those customers that don't look demanding.
> 
> It's so strange how some management prefers their SA staff to be icy. I think that generates more impulse-buying and probably more refunds because customers are guilt-tripped into buying something they aren't sure that they want. I would be much less likely to go back to a store if the treatment is icy, because there are good SAs everywhere and there isn't only one place to shop.


Ah... I see... That is definitely management and sometimes timing. There are days I go into Tiffany & Co, VCA, or Gucci and it seems like a party with cake, cookies, freebies and champagne galore, then it is other days where it is just business and just sell, sell, sell ! I have been calling my SA in advance to let them know that I am coming and I would say in jest " I am coming to the shop tomorrow, and please spare no expense." That is because in prior conversation(s) I let them know that I really enjoyed the past experience where I was pampered and given a lot of stuff and attention...(even though it might have only been meager, I show appreciation for what was done, with great anticipation on what could come) I don't like coming off as demanding, fussy and ungrateful... I just like what I like. Dior in NYC is very nice even though it is always empty with very little to no customers every time I go (except for when they are throwing an exclusive party), however, I never received anything extra from them... Oh, one time they threw in a few Note Card and envelope stationery that is only used by Dior staff and not for sale... That was because of a conversation I had about how I still write letters and send handwritten 'Thank You' Note cards. That 'Icy' treatment is something that I don't think I could ever accept or get used to from anywhere and from anybody. 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> They do! They always ask that first. It's sparkling or non-sparkling water served on a platter with glasses. Of course, it would be nice if they asked if I wanted champagne! I do get the seasonal gifts and cards from my SA (yes, I have a regular SA). As soon as I walk into the boutique, they greet me (they know me because I go so often!) and contact my SA to see me. Other SAs have helped me when my SA can't come into the boutique, and my SA even came in on his day off! I feel bad for asking because I know having a day off is important, so I try to work my visit around his availability whenever I can.
> 
> It's good service so far, but just missing the delicious treats that I see you get when you visit.


Nice... I would ask a few days before arriving if this is something and  that it is even possible with Dior. At least if they will have champagne available that day. If you are cool with your SA, they will let you know what's what, what can be done, what is out of the question. Just ask... Good luck and let us know how it turns out... Our stores in NY and NJ are closed down indefinitely,
"J!m"


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> Ah... I see... That is definitely management and sometimes timing. There are days I go into Tiffany & Co, VCA, or Gucci and it seems like a party with cake, cookies, freebies and champagne galore, then it is other days where it is just business and just sell, sell, sell ! I have been calling my SA in advance to let them know that I am coming and I would say in jest " I am coming to the shop tomorrow, and please spare no expense." That is because in prior conversation(s) I let them know that I really enjoyed the past experience where I was pampered and given a lot of stuff and attention...(even though it might have only been meager, I show appreciation for what was done, with great anticipation on what could come) I don't like coming off as demanding, fussy and ungrateful... I just like what I like. Dior in NYC is very nice even though it is always empty with very little to no customers every time I go (except for when they are throwing an exclusive party), however, I never received anything extra from them... Oh, one time they threw in a few Note Card and envelope stationery that is only used by Dior staff and not for sale... That was because of a conversation I had about how I still write letters and send handwritten 'Thank You' Note cards. That 'Icy' treatment is something that I don't think I could ever accept or get used to from anywhere and from anybody.
> "J!m"


My experience with Gucci is actually one of the worse. 2 years ago, my brother went crazy at Gucci and bought a ton of stuff, way more than I have ever bought from one brand. He also did it at Versace. Versace gave him wonderful gifts, including from their home line and coffee-table books. Versace invited him to events (which I was able to tag along on!) that were spectacular.

Gucci, on the other hand, did NOTHING. Not one gift. We often just got served regular water in their boutique. My brother had a regular SA. The only VIP thing they did was invite us to their ABCDEFGucci event. Our scheduled appointment was 5pm, and the people at the 3pm slot were still choosing their samples/materials/colours at 5:30pm. The clients waiting for the 4pm time slot were still waiting, with no one trying to keep the appointment time. We had to leave because of a work engagement that evening! We left after 6pm, and the 3pm clients were still choosing. Absolutely terrible. We waited over an hour in the boutique with nothing but a galss of water (not even champagne as an apology). I buy my share of Gucci as well, but I won't stick to any store or SA since there is no point. I'll get what I want where I want it, and where I may be able to get it slightly cheaper (i.e. Matchesfashion).


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> Nice... I would ask a few days before arriving if this is something and  that it is even possible with Dior. At least if they will have champagne available that day. If you are cool with your SA, they will let you know what's what, what can be done, what is out of the question. Just ask... Good luck and let us know how it turns out... Our stores in NY and NJ are closed down indefinitely,
> "J!m"


Yeah our stores are closed here too, now. I will ask when I go back when the store reopens.


----------



## hightea_xx

I think it’s nice when high end brands offer refreshments etc, but I don’t think it’s essential for great service.  What interests me more is the time and care my SA takes to engage with me and to get to know me rather than just try to sell me product.  Are freebies nice?  Sure, I would be delighted and never say no.  But at the end of the day they are extras, and yes while we pay an exorbitant amount of money for these goods, it is also our choice to do so.

I’ve had plenty of great experiences with a lot of luxury brands (and some subpar ones) but they have always been related to how the SAs make me feel during my visit.  I don’t feel that a higher price tag does not necessarily warrant free things.


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> Yeah our stores are closed here too, now. I will ask when I go back when the store reopens.


Wow... I think luxury brands are going to have to get creative in getting the market to want to come out to buy these goods.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> My experience with Gucci is actually one of the worse. 2 years ago, my brother went crazy at Gucci and bought a ton of stuff, way more than I have ever bought from one brand. He also did it at Versace. Versace gave him wonderful gifts, including from their home line and coffee-table books. Versace invited him to events (which I was able to tag along on!) that were spectacular.
> 
> Gucci, on the other hand, did NOTHING. Not one gift. We often just got served regular water in their boutique. My brother had a regular SA. The only VIP thing they did was invite us to their ABCDEFGucci event. Our scheduled appointment was 5pm, and the people at the 3pm slot were still choosing their samples/materials/colours at 5:30pm. The clients waiting for the 4pm time slot were still waiting, with no one trying to keep the appointment time. We had to leave because of a work engagement that evening! We left after 6pm, and the 3pm clients were still choosing. Absolutely terrible. We waited over an hour in the boutique with nothing but a galss of water (not even champagne as an apology). I buy my share of Gucci as well, but I won't stick to any store or SA since there is no point. I'll get what I want where I want it, and where I may be able to get it slightly cheaper (i.e. Matchesfashion).


Wow, that's horrible. I had the opposite experience at Gucci, that is why I still go there. I think people are getting wise and going to secondary markets and even previously loved items stores and sites, More bang for your buck. I've been going through my older shoes and items and finding a new love for them. I also had a few suits altered and updated, I spent a fortune on them and love the look, but wanted a current look.  I have been looking at luxury designer brooches and pins (most I've collected over the years, but never had the guts to rock them on my lapel) to start wearing when this whole thing is over and I can get back to hanging out to the Broadway shows, concerts, events, etc.
"J!m"


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> Wow, that's horrible. I had the opposite experience at Gucci, that is why I still go there. I think people are getting wise and going to secondary markets and even previously loved items stores and sites, More bang for your buck. I've been going through my older shoes and items and finding a new love for them. I also had a few suits altered and updated, I spent a fortune on them and love the look, but wanted a current look.  I have been looking at luxury designer brooches and pins (most I've collected over the years, but never had the guts to rock them on my lapel) to start wearing when this whole thing is over and I can get back to hanging out to the Broadway shows, concerts, events, etc.
> "J!m"


For me, it wasn't so much I wanted something free from Gucci. It was that I felt that they knew that sales were increasing for the past few years so they didn't bother with trying to make some of their clients feel special. I don't think my feeling is necessarily accurate, but their treatment certainly paled in comparison to LV and Dior treatment of clients that buy much less than what my brother bought from them. Made me feel like there's no point in being loyal to a store or SA. Not keeping appointment timing at the ABCDEFGucci event was just the cherry on top. It was a complete waste of our time. We went there, waited for almost an hour an a half, and left because I had an evening work engagement to attend. The boutique management looked disorganized, and frankly, apathetic. We didn't even get to see the leather swatch book and the hardware options because we couldn't wait another 2+ hours (past the boutique closing time). Nothing was done to remedy the situation, to make our time more entertaining, or to help us reschedule.

If I didn't like Gucci products as much, the service would have turned me off the brand completely. 

I have some older Gucci pieces from Frida Giannini's time. I've been trying to get rid of these because some of them look so dated now. The one piece I still love is the leather jacket from her time (the one that Madonna wore the women's version of for her tour). It's such an awesome jacket, although when I take it off, the lining is the old one with the crest and script logos plastered all over the place. It looks fake nowadays compared to the new Michele look even though my jacket is the real deal. The new plain red lining looks so much better.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I think it’s nice when high end brands offer refreshments etc, but I don’t think it’s essential for great service.  What interests me more is the time and care my SA takes to engage with me and to get to know me rather than just try to sell me product.  Are freebies nice?  Sure, I would be delighted and never say no.  But at the end of the day they are extras, and yes while we pay an exorbitant amount of money for these goods, it is also our choice to do so.
> 
> I’ve had plenty of great experiences with a lot of luxury brands (and some subpar ones) but they have always been related to how the SAs make me feel during my visit.  I don’t feel that a higher price tag does not necessarily warrant free things.


I do agree that I would rather an SA take the time to know me. My current SA has which is very nice. Freebies are always nice, but my most important thing is to be able to secure items that I want. Calling the boutique doesn't necessarily help (in LV's case, you get the client call center), so having an SA help with putting items on hold or transferring items is important.

I do love being invited to store events, though. I love it because I get to have an excuse to wear the stuff I buy, and sipping champagne while slowly browsing a new collection is very nice.


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> I do agree that I would rather an SA take the time to know me. My current SA has which is very nice. Freebies are always nice, but my most important thing is to be able to secure items that I want. Calling the boutique doesn't necessarily help (in LV's case, you get the client call center), so having an SA help with putting items on hold or transferring items is important.
> 
> I do love being invited to store events, though. I love it because I get to have an excuse to wear the stuff I buy, and sipping champagne while slowly browsing a new collection is very nice.


I concur Averagejoe !
"J!m"


----------



## pocketpikachu

Tough month for me so retail therapy I guess? Yet another really nice ring from Dior, this time the grey oblique one. Also take care during this period guys, stay safe.


----------



## Prada Prince

Well, the piece I ordered will be delivered to the boutique next week, but as the boutique is closed for the COVID-19 lockdown, I won't be able to get my hands on it until the lockdown is lifted... I guess it'll be a post-lockdown treat, given that I can't actually wear it out anywhere at the moment! #socialdistancing


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Well, the piece I ordered will be delivered to the boutique next week, but as the boutique is closed for the COVID-19 lockdown, I won't be able to get my hands on it until the lockdown is lifted... I guess it'll be a post-lockdown treat, given that I can't actually wear it out anywhere at the moment! #socialdistancing


Really curious what you got. Any hints? Is it a bag or RTW?

Receiving your order would be a great way to celebrate this being over.


----------



## averagejoe

pocketpikachu said:


> Tough month for me so retail therapy I guess? Yet another really nice ring from Dior, this time the grey oblique one. Also take care during this period guys, stay safe.


I love it! Were you able to get a size that fits well for this ring?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Really curious what you got. Any hints? Is it a bag or RTW?
> 
> Receiving your order would be a great way to celebrate this being over.


Yeah, I just have to be patient I guess...  
Heheh, no guessing yet!


----------



## pocketpikachu

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Were you able to get a size that fits well for this ring?


Thank you! Yes the ring fits surprisingly well


----------



## oranGetRee

averagejoe said:


> Here's the outfit I wore to the wedding this past weekend (Dior Chiffre Rouge D01, Dior Oblique tie, Dior Oblique CD belt, B23 Sorayama Oblique shoes, and the Saddle Oblique clutch):
> View attachment 4692504


Drooling!!!!!
Very suave!


----------



## Prada Prince

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah, I just have to be patient I guess...
> Heheh, no guessing yet!


Ugh, I've now been told that the package is being sent back to Paris, and only then, it'll be sent out to my home address in London... FFS..


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Ugh, I've now been told that the package is being sent back to Paris, and only then, it'll be sent out to my home address in London... FFS..


Oh! At least you'll be able to get it earlier, it seems! They're probably anticipating a lot longer closure.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Oh! At least you'll be able to get it earlier, it seems! They're probably anticipating a lot longer closure.


We shall see, everything is so up in the air at the moment.


----------



## Kevinh73

Janskie said:


> I opted not to get the blue one because I fell in love with their blazer. Does anyone know if Dior Homme goes on sale at the end of the season? I can buy it now but if I can spend less than retail I'm always happy about that? Haha any input is greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679503



The ones with sash will not likely go on sale as they are "in" at the moment.  Only when Kim Jones move on from the sash look would they go on sale I believe.  As Averagejoe said, Dior does have sales but those only last about one week and it's at random dates.  Which means unless you have a regular sa at your local boutique (or go to the boutique at least once a week), you will likely miss it.  Even so, they don't drag all the last season items out and put them on sale.  I'm unsure how they select things that they put on sale but rarely do you see signature pieces although last sale they did have a Sorayama necklace (the one that composed of bolts and screws).  In addition, the last sale they had they ended up pulling some pieces off the sale list a day or two later after the sale started.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Love this shirt


----------



## averagejoe

LVBastille said:


> Love this shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703657


Looking great! One of the best designer logo designer T-shirts out there.


----------



## averagejoe

Sharing a photo of my white Oblique shirt (got this in January). Shared this photo in a conversation with another member but wanted to share it here as well to keep this thread going during this pandemic.

Please excuse the socks (picture taken at home). 

This shirt is one size larger than my black version and has been altered with a slightly looser fit than my black version.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

averagejoe said:


> Looking great! One of the best designer logo designer T-shirts out there.


I blame this purchase on you lol and i love it!


----------



## hightea_xx

Hope everyone is staying safe in this i precedented time in our lives.  Don’t forget to stop and smell the flowers!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Hope everyone is staying safe in this i precedented time in our lives.  Don’t forget to stop and smell the flowers!
> 
> View attachment 4705230


Love your decorating skills!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Love your decorating skills!



thank you!  Also finding other uses for my frequently unused bags: storage


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room! 

It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...


----------



## Aerdem

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709537
> 
> View attachment 4709538


That bag is utterly spectacular!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Aerdem said:


> That bag is utterly spectacular!


Thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709537
> 
> View attachment 4709538


LOVE galuchat! Such a beautiful leather...


----------



## Liberté

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...


Congratulations, what a stunning piece. Galuchat is the most gorgeous material there is in my opinion!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Prada Prince said:


> LOVE galuchat! Such a beautiful leather...





Liberté said:


> Congratulations, what a stunning piece. Galuchat is the most gorgeous material there is in my opinion!


Thank you guys! I totally agree. There is nothing like Galuchat leather.


----------



## hightea_xx

Dreaming of assembling an outfit and going outside...  it seems like such a luxury now!


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some pieces from the upcoming Air Dior collection:


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Here are some pieces from the upcoming Air Dior collection:


Kicks are the only interesting thing in this selection imo.  Rest of the stuff looks like money grab.  Stick a big logo on items that are barely designed.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Kicks are the only interesting thing in this selection imo.  Rest of the stuff looks like money grab.  Stick a big logo on items that are barely designed.


I agree with you. The clothing needs a Dior couture touch, which is lacking. The white T-shirt looks like something the sales associates would wear at the launch or the pop-ups. It would have been cooler if it somehow had an asymmetrical drape or a Saddle panel.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I agree with you. The clothing needs a Dior couture touch, which is lacking. The white T-shirt looks like something the sales associates would wear at the launch or the pop-ups. It would have been cooler if it somehow had an asymmetrical drape or a Saddle panel.


What's presented just doesn't scream luxury.  I remember when Marc Jacobs first came out with cashmere hoodie in 1999 for Louis Vuitton.  No one had done that before as hoodies were viewed as the bottom of the fashion totem pole and he elevated it by changing the proportion, material, and pairing it with a pair of dress pants.  This Dior x Air Jordan collection is just lazy.  Anyone can just see that Dior got greedy and seen how hyped up the kicks are and they are trying to cash in on the hype by creating a capsule collection around a pair of sneakers.  I don't blame them as it's a good business move.  But from design point of view, this is just lame and deserved to be called out.


----------



## Liberté

It's clean looking I suppose, but it looks like airline merch. The only item I really don't like is the tie.

I'm actually not that excited about anything right now, because I won't be able to wear anything out until the fall collection probably. :-/


----------



## ultravisitor

My SA texted me pics of the pre-fall stuff. There are some nice shirts. Think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> My SA texted me pics of the pre-fall stuff. There are some nice shirts. Think I'm gonna get one.


What caught your fancy? I want the Oblique denim shirt from the collection.


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> What caught your fancy? I want the Oblique denim shirt from the collection.


That shirt is gorgeous! Beautiful color.

I also love the short sleeve embroidered shirt. Oh, and the sweaters!

Really, though? I think I'm gonna go for a tee. Stussy has been ingrained in my mind since I was a teenager in the early 90s because of the tees, so as simple as those pieces are, they are the pieces of the collection that hold the most significance to me. I really love the one with the quote on it--it looks like classic Stussy--but it's a little too casual. I think I want the grey tee with Dior written in the classic Stussy handwriting/font. I always loved the plain Stussy tees with their big logo on them, so I would love to have the Dior version.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> That shirt is gorgeous! Beautiful color.
> 
> I also love the short sleeve embroidered shirt. Oh, and the sweaters!
> 
> Really, though? I think I'm gonna go for a tee. Stussy has been ingrained in my mind since I was a teenager in the early 90s because of the tees, so as simple as those pieces are, they are the pieces of the collection that hold the most significance to me. I really love the one with the quote on it--it looks like classic Stussy--but it's a little too casual. I think I want the grey tee with Dior written in the classic Stussy handwriting/font. I always loved the plain Stussy tees with their big logo on them, so I would love to have the Dior version.


This collection must be significant for you! I actually didn't know anything about Stussy till a few years ago.

I can't wait for boutiques to reopen again, and for life to feel normal.


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> This collection must be significant for you! I actually didn't know anything about Stussy till a few years ago.
> 
> I can't wait for boutiques to reopen again, and for life to feel normal.


Oh yes. Kim Jones has a knack for bringing exactly the right cultural touchstones that were significant to me into his collections. He did it with Fragment Design, and he's doing it again with Stussy. I was shocked and thrilled when this collaboration was announced, and I knew I had to get something from it.

I grew up seeing this and tees like it in so many places:







So I am very happy that I spoke to my SA today, and he has assured me that they are receiving enough of these for me to have one:




Of course, I can't have it until June because of the lockdown, but that's okay. I will be patient.


----------



## Prada Prince

It’s finally arrived! After the long delay, it’s basically my advanced birthday present to myself... 



Any guesses?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> It’s finally arrived! After the long delay, it’s basically my advanced birthday present to myself...
> View attachment 4720671
> 
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720672


Did you get a Book Tote? 

I didn't know you were such a Celine Dion fan!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Did you get a Book Tote?
> 
> I didn't know you were such a Celine Dion fan!


OMG yes, I’ve loved her since I was like 5! The blanket was part of my VIP concert package when I saw her in Paris in 2015. 

And of course, very good guess @averagejoe  




I’m so glad I held out, as the Toile de Jouy is one of my favourite patterns of all, and to be able to get it in Dior grey was icing on the cake! I was planning to get the oblique pattern in grey when the small book totes came out, and I was told that the Toile de Jouy pattern was all sold out, but I was lucky enough to get my paws on this one!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> View attachment 4720900
> 
> OMG yes, I’ve loved her since I was like 5! The blanket was part of my VIP concert package when I saw her in Paris in 2015.
> 
> And of course, very good guess @averagejoe
> 
> View attachment 4720902
> 
> 
> I’m so glad I held out, as the Toile de Jouy is one of my favourite patterns of all, and to be able to get it in Dior grey was icing on the cake! I was planning to get the oblique pattern in grey when the small book totes came out, and I was told that the Toile de Jouy pattern was all sold out, but I was lucky enough to get my paws on this one!


Congratulations! The Toile de Jouy is beautiful in grey! 

Wow! I wasn't even listening to music when I was 5!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! The Toile de Jouy is beautiful in grey!
> 
> Wow! I wasn't even listening to music when I was 5!


Thank you! Now I’m wondering when I’ll get to carry this beauty out. I might just have to be extra and carry it for a walk in the park lol! 

Yeah we loved listening to music in my family, and my sister brought home Celine’s first two English albums when she was studying in Canada, and I fell in love. And when Beauty & The Beast came out, that cemented it for me.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! Now I’m wondering when I’ll get to carry this beauty out. I might just have to be extra and carry it for a walk in the park lol!
> 
> Yeah we loved listening to music in my family, and my sister brought home Celine’s first two English albums when she was studying in Canada, and I fell in love. And when Beauty & The Beast came out, that cemented it for me.


I haven't carried any of my bags for a month and a half! I've been tempted to just carry something out on a walk, but all the effort of getting it out and also having nowhere to go, and the prospect of getting them dirty/scratched with all the odd ways I am opening doors now to avoid touching the handles...I just talk myself out of it .

I remember when the movie Titanic came out and her My Heart Will Go On song was all the rage. Have you seen her in Las Vegas? I saw her there for her second residency (so not the A New Day Has Come) and it was good but I didn't recognize almost any of the songs from her. She sang songs like Shirley Bassey's Goldfinger!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I haven't carried any of my bags for a month and a half! I've been tempted to just carry something out on a walk, but all the effort of getting it out and also having nowhere to go, and the prospect of getting them dirty/scratched with all the odd ways I am opening doors now to avoid touching the handles...I just talk myself out of it .
> 
> I remember when the movie Titanic came out and her My Heart Will Go On song was all the rage. Have you seen her in Las Vegas? I saw her there for her second residency (so not the A New Day Has Come) and it was good but I didn't recognize almost any of the songs from her. She sang songs like Shirley Bassey's Goldfinger!



If I’m just going for a walk in the park, I’ll take a nice bag out, it gives me a small sense of normality, unless I’m just going grocery shopping. 

No, never went to her Vegas residency, but saw her four times in London and Paris! I’m supposed to see her again this September but I have no idea if that will actually happen...


----------



## Prada Prince

Managed to snap a pic with my new book tote - the wonders of self-timers!


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about on some long walks this weekend as spring is in full effect in Toronto with my saddle pouch.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about on some long walks this weekend as spring is in full effect in Toronto with my saddle pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4722886


Love the look (and the Saddle bag )


----------



## Liberté

Since everyone is sharing, here's some social distancing a while back.


----------



## averagejoe

Filmed a "#dontrushchallenge" for work while at home, and dressed up for the second time during this pandemic (first time was with the white Dior shirt that I posted 2 pages back). Featuring my Oblique T-shirt, CD Icon necklace, CD Icon bracelet, Dior VIII, and CD belt.

Excuse the socks. The video did not show my feet so I didn't bother.


----------



## achau626c

Got a denim jacket with shearling collar at Dior and have it altered


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Got a denim jacket with shearling collar at Dior and have it altered


Nice! I like how it goes with your 1017 ALYX belt.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> Nice! I like how it goes with your 1017 ALYX belt.



Thanks! And my SA told me there will be private sale at the end of this month!


----------



## hightea_xx

Kicking off the long weekend with a walk about in the rain...  Diorama WOC with just the essentials (now including a face mask) and a Dior necklace stacked (I can’t remember the name, I don’t even remember roughly when I bought it!) with some Tiffany HardWear.


----------



## averagejoe

Some more photos of the Air Dior collection pieces:


----------



## Liberté

Stussy "teaser" items dropped on the French website.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Stussy "teaser" items dropped on the French website.


I saw these! I like the shoes a lot as they are like the original B23s but just different enough for some to warrant another pair.


----------



## Prada Prince

Making full use of my book tote in the London sunshine...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Making full use of my book tote in the London sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 4737171
> View attachment 4737172


I did not know those images were faintly coloured. Really beautiful effect.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I did not know those images were faintly coloured. Really beautiful effect.


----------



## achau626c

Got this Dior shirt today in a private sale  like how the shirt flows and the color, it’s blue/grayish

and I didn’t alter it. I want to keep it more a relaxed fit 

please excuse my not yet ironed pants


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Got this Dior shirt today in a private sale  like how the shirt flows and the color, it’s blue/grayish
> 
> and I didn’t alter it. I want to keep it more a relaxed fit
> 
> please excuse my not yet ironed pants


Nice! Do you remember what other pieces were on sale? Was anything with newsprint on sale?


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Do you remember what other pieces were on sale? Was anything with newsprint on sale?



Yes, a lot of pieces from Alex Foxton collection were on sale; but I do see some pieces from ss20 on sale, like the newsprint shirt (both long and short sleevs)


----------



## hightea_xx

Some store fronts are opening back up this over the last week, popped into Saks to dream a little:


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Some store fronts are opening back up this over the last week, popped into Saks to dream a little:
> 
> View attachment 4739801


It's got your name on it . Looks great on you.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> It's got your name on it . Looks great on you.


Thanks!  It fit great...  we’ll see what happens


----------



## averagejoe

I walked away with one of these today. Anyone other than @hightea_xx care to guess? He already knows!






The boxy Saddle is cute but it is very hard to get in and out with as it is deep with no stretch to the leather (it is very structured). The leather is more resilient than I thought for a smooth leather (it doesn't scratch as easily as I thought), but there was already a scratch on it from shop wear. It was smaller than I imaged it to be.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I walked away with one of these today. Anyone other than @hightea_xx care to guess? He already knows!
> View attachment 4741824
> View attachment 4741825
> View attachment 4741826
> View attachment 4741827
> View attachment 4741837
> 
> The boxy Saddle is cute but it is very hard to get in and out with as it is deep with no stretch to the leather (it is very structured). The leather is more resilient than I thought for a smooth leather (it doesn't scratch as easily as I thought), but there was already a scratch on it from shop wear. It was smaller than I imaged it to be.


Interesting.  Thanks for the pictures.  The oblique saddle pouch is much bigger than I expected!  I had expected it to be 40% smaller.  My guess is you bought the gradient Saddle pouch.  I'm not sure why North America didn't get the oblique boxy messenger bag.  But given your assessment, seems like a bag that's waiting to be scratched.  How's your Rimowa holding up?  One of the reason I'm still on the sideline due to aluminum shows scratch easily.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Interesting.  Thanks for the pictures.  The oblique saddle pouch is much bigger than I expected!  I had expected it to be 40% smaller.  My guess is you bought the gradient Saddle pouch.  I'm not sure why North America didn't get the oblique boxy messenger bag.  But given your assessment, seems like a bag that's waiting to be scratched.  How's your Rimowa holding up?  One of the reason I'm still on the sideline due to aluminum shows scratch easily.


I will reveal soon! Good guess 

The boxy Saddle isn't that hard to scratch at all. I think someone who tried it on (or the SA putting it on the mannequin) may have been less than careful. The scratch looks like it can be buffed out, actually. With an Oblique 3D pattern, scratches would look even less apparent.

The lock on the bag is quite nice. It is a heritage lock that appeared on two Maria Grazia Chiuri designs already. The D pulls out completely in this case, by pressing the button below it. I wish I liked it more given how it is quite rare, and that the lock was very interesting.

My Rimowa is holding up very well. Wore it this past Saturday and it was perfect for the warm weather with it's thinner strap and metal body (thick straps tend to make me sweat under them when it is very hot). I love the blue colour (very summery). Not a single scratch on the aluminum. Even if it did scratch, it wouldn't show as easily on the blue version as on the black version.


----------



## averagejoe

More pics. Anymore guesses? Was hoping there was more activity here.


----------



## Nadin22

Hi averagejoe, I would guess that you bought the blue ombre saddle bag....?


----------



## averagejoe

Nadin22 said:


> Hi averagejoe, I would guess that you bought the blue ombre saddle bag....?


Yep! 

I absolutely love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Yep!
> 
> I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4743629
> View attachment 4743635


I was too late, but I KNEW you were gonna pick that one going through the post! Congrats on your latest acquisition!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I was too late, but I KNEW you were gonna pick that one going through the post! Congrats on your latest acquisition!


Thanks! I was thinking about it during the store closures before, and still wasn't 100% sure until I tried it on. That degrade colour!


----------



## Nadin22

averagejoe said:


> Yep!
> 
> I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4743629
> View attachment 4743635


Congrats on your new bag! It's really cool!


----------



## qubed

Yay! Blue ombre twins! Sadly I haven't even used mine yet for obvious reasons.


----------



## hightea_xx

First trip out to Dior since social distancing measures have been eased in Toronto.




Looked at a couple of accessories and RTW, tried this top on:



Did end up with something, and it was placed in the LARGEST bag I’ve ever received haha.  Thanks @averagejoe for your help!




reveal coming soon (as I realized I didn’t take a change room selfie!)


----------



## averagejoe

qubed said:


> Yay! Blue ombre twins! Sadly I haven't even used mine yet for obvious reasons.


Twinsies! I actually had to go back to your picture here when I was trying to see if I should buy it when the boutiques weren't opened yet. The stock photos of the bag look horrible and inaccurate (it looks very dark online for some reason).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> First trip out to Dior since social distancing measures have been eased in Toronto.
> 
> View attachment 4743737
> 
> 
> Looked at a couple of accessories and RTW, tried this top on:
> View attachment 4743739
> 
> 
> Did end up with something, and it was placed in the LARGEST bag I’ve ever received haha.  Thanks @averagejoe for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4743738
> 
> 
> reveal coming soon (as I realized I didn’t take a change room selfie!)


It was fun! You're the only person I have now met in real life who loves Dior as much as I do!

Haha you see my legs in the mirror!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> It was fun! You're the only person I have now met in real life who loves Dior as much as I do!
> 
> Haha you see my legs in the mirror!



I snapped a quick pic while you were distracted lol.

Here is the reveal, the blue overshirt with oblique pocket detail!




Styled with my Lady WOC and some costume jewelry including one of my first ever pieces from many moons ago: a D.I.O.R. necklace with strass.


----------



## Kevinh73

Pile of bags and nowhere to go... sigh


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Pile of bags and nowhere to go... sigh
> View attachment 4744324


You got quite the collection there! Obviously loving the Ombre Saddle (no bias there ). That Saddle minion backpack is something I really love. I didn't get it because it was black (trying hard to steer clear of black) but it looks incredibly cute and easy to use. How do you find it? Do you wear it as a belt bag or backpack?

We will soon have lots of places to go with our bags!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> You got quite the collection there! Obviously loving the Ombre Saddle (no bias there ). That Saddle minion backpack is something I really love. I didn't get it because it was black (trying hard to steer clear of black) but it looks incredibly cute and easy to use. How do you find it? Do you wear it as a belt bag or backpack?
> 
> We will soon have lots of places to go with our bags!



yes, we are twinsies for ombré saddle bag.  
I love the saddle minion backpack.  I wear it as a belt bag draping across my chest.  For the longest time that’s all I wore because it was so easy to use.  I only carry phone, card case, and key pouch so it was perfect size for what I carry.  When I go into stores with the bag, sa would tell me I’m the first person they seen wearing the bag in person!  Lol.  I don’t think they sold well because of the price and it’s made of nylon not leather.  But I honestly love it.  I’ll be wearing a lot of it when they find vaccine or cure for COVID-19. 

With COVID-19 though, I’ve been carrying Diorcamp bag when I get supplies from Target so I can fit hand sanitizer gel, masks, hand sanitizer wipes plus my usual stuff in a bag.  The minion backpack won’t fit all those comfortably. 

I’m a bit worry about using my ombré saddle bag as I’m afraid to touch it after using hand sanitizer gel/ wipe on my hands.  I don’t know if color may come off due to bleach or bleach like property in hand sanitizer gels/ wipes.  So to me, I feel I want to stay away from leather for now.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> yes, we are twinsies for ombré saddle bag.
> I love the saddle minion backpack.  I wear it as a belt bag draping across my chest.  For the longest time that’s all I wore because it was so easy to use.  I only carry phone, card case, and key pouch so it was perfect size for what I carry.  When I go into stores with the bag, sa would tell me I’m the first person they seen wearing the bag in person!  Lol.  I don’t think they sold well because of the price and it’s made of nylon not leather.  But I honestly love it.  I’ll be wearing a lot of it when they find vaccine or cure for COVID-19.
> 
> With COVID-19 though, I’ve been carrying Diorcamp bag when I get supplies from Target so I can fit hand sanitizer gel, masks, hand sanitizer wipes plus my usual stuff in a bag.  The minion backpack won’t fit all those comfortably.
> 
> I’m a bit worry about using my ombré saddle bag as I’m afraid to touch it after using hand sanitizer gel/ wipe on my hands.  I don’t know if color may come off due to bleach or bleach like property in hand sanitizer gels/ wipes.  So to me, I feel I want to stay away from leather for now.


I totally get what you mean! When I went to the boutique to get my bag, I was using my handheld Bottega Veneta leather bag with no shoulder strap and as soon as I walked in, I was asked to use hand sanitizer. I looked super awkward trying to put the small top handles up my arm so I could avoid dripping the sanitizer on it, and then my hands were covered in the sanitizer so I had to wait until they dried until I could touch the bag again. With all the sanitizer eventually that day, the leather handles of my BV felt a bit grimey. I cleaned them at home with a damp cloth and dried them immediately, and they feel fine now. Will avoid leather bags for a while, too.

That being said, the ombre leather is done nicely so I don't think it would ruin that easily, unlike a Ferragamo ombre shoe I had. It went from white to black. The black was actually sprayed dye. It could come off with alcohol, like spray paint comes off. 

Now I'm wanting to reconsider the minion bag. I think it is super adorable, and so care-free. I thought it was a bit high for such a small bag at $2100 CAD (if I remember correctly) initially, but now I think it's actually a reasonable price for a Dior bag. My SA said that the price was a bit higher probably because they put that buckle on it. It's sold out at the flagship in Toronto right now, but can be transferred in from a different location.

I noticed you have two Saddles! Did you hesitate to get this gradient one initially because you would have two of the same bag? It was one of my reasons against this originally, but I couldn't resist the dreamy ombre effect.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I totally get what you mean! When I went to the boutique to get my bag, I was using my handheld Bottega Veneta leather bag with no shoulder strap and as soon as I walked in, I was asked to use hand sanitizer. I looked super awkward trying to put the small top handles up my arm so I could avoid dripping the sanitizer on it, and then my hands were covered in the sanitizer so I had to wait until they dried until I could touch the bag again. With all the sanitizer eventually that day, the leather handles of my BV felt a bit grimey. I cleaned them at home with a damp cloth and dried them immediately, and they feel fine now. Will avoid leather bags for a while, too.
> 
> That being said, the ombre leather is done nicely so I don't think it would ruin that easily, unlike a Ferragamo ombre shoe I had. It went from white to black. The black was actually sprayed dye. It could come off with alcohol, like spray paint comes off.
> 
> Now I'm wanting to reconsider the minion bag. I think it is super adorable, and so care-free. I thought it was a bit high for such a small bag at $2100 CAD (if I remember correctly) initially, but now I think it's actually a reasonable price for a Dior bag. My SA said that the price was a bit higher probably because they put that buckle on it. It's sold out at the flagship in Toronto right now, but can be transferred in from a different location.
> 
> I noticed you have two Saddles! Did you hesitate to get this gradient one initially because you would have two of the same bag? It was one of my reasons against this originally, but I couldn't resist the dreamy ombre effect.



not at all.  To me, blue gradient makes the bag looks very spring and summer whereas my black one is more fall and winter.  So I don’t see overlapping.  I also have many LV keepalls which are essentially same bag with different designs.  I don’t see a problem with buying same shape bag with different exterior design/ color.  I also know people who has multiple Birkins with different colors and leathers.  This is no different from that.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> not at all.  To me, blue gradient makes the bag looks very spring and summer whereas my black one is more fall and winter.  So I don’t see overlapping.  I also have many LV keepalls which are essentially same bag with different designs.  I don’t see a problem with buying same shape bag with different exterior design/ color.  I also know people who has multiple Birkins with different colors and leathers.  This is no different from that.


I understand having more than one Birkin or Keepall. With the Saddle, I hope it will stay as a classic like those two bags.


----------



## Liberté

I think if it's a size you like and know you will keep wearing, it's useful to have multilpes as it'll be less wear on all the bags. The bags I use the most all fit one of two size schemes, even if they're not all technically the same model. 



Kevinh73 said:


> Pile of bags and nowhere to go... sigh




Great collection! I really like the bee tote!!  Are you getting anything from the Judy Blame collection?


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I understand having more than one Birkin or Keepall. With the Saddle, I hope it will stay as a classic like those two bags.


Oh I’m sure he will keep producing various saddle bags every collection.  I would be very surprised if he stops doing it for the foreseeable future.  If he moves on to another house though, I can see the next creative director wants to put his/her stamp on Dior.  But I think for now, we will see many iterations whether we like it or not!


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> I think if it's a size you like and know you will keep wearing, it's useful to have multilpes as it'll be less wear on all the bags. The bags I use the most all fit one of two size schemes, even if they're not all technically the same model.
> 
> I agree.  It’s good to have multiple bags of same shape to put less stress on one singular bag... although in my case, I do tend to change out bags daily... with exception of the minion bag.  I used to wear it four, five times a week.
> 
> 
> Great collection! I really like the bee tote!!  Are you getting anything from the Judy Blame collection?



I will when it eventually comes out.  I like the beret and those dangling accessories.  I also like some of the bombers with zipper details although I’m sure those will be in the 4-5k range.  I will have to decide if I should get a bag or two at that price point over a bomber which I have plenty of (but then again, I have many bags as well).


----------



## hightea_xx

Quarantine definitely just made me think about all the nice things I wanted to buy when it was done....!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Quarantine definitely just made me think about all the nice things I wanted to buy when it was done....!
> 
> View attachment 4748370


All your big shopping bags lately!


----------



## averagejoe

Th new Bobby bag modeled by a guy on Instagram. Scroll to the end to see his mod shots.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> All your big shopping bags lately!



I blame you!  Though maybe not in this case hah.

I couldn’t stop thinking about the Oblique Jean Jacket!  Especially considering how much it cost compared to some of the pieces slated to release soon.

love the oblique details, and I honestly will wear with the sleeves rolled down just as much as I will have them up.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I blame you!  Though maybe not in this case hah.
> 
> I couldn’t stop thinking about the Oblique Jean Jacket!  Especially considering how much it cost compared to some of the pieces slated to release soon.
> 
> love the oblique details, and I honestly will wear with the sleeves rolled down just as much as I will have them up.
> 
> View attachment 4749344


The price is good, considering the new prices as you said. At least $600 CAD more for something similar?

Congratulations! It looks great on you!


----------



## ultravisitor

Is New York open yet? I'm excited to get my tee, but I'm afraid it might be too big if it's oversized.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> Is New York open yet? I'm excited to get my tee, but I'm afraid it might be too big if it's oversized.


I'm not sure if New York is opened yet, but I know that they can alter the T-shirt to your liking. Both the short-sleeve sheer Oblique T-shirts I got were too big originally, but I had them altered to my liking for free at the boutique.


----------



## Prada Prince

A few throwback shots with my Saddle and B23 sneakers...


----------



## averagejoe

My look for today with the Dior Saddle, Dior Chiffre Rouge D01, and Dior Homme shoes:


----------



## Christofle

Ssense is having a Dior Homme sale, which I think might be a first for them. Some of the silk shirts seem nice!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Ssense is having a Dior Homme sale, which I think might be a first for them. Some of the silk shirts seem nice!


Thanks for the info! I looked, and saw that the Sorayama sweater is there (not in my size, though).


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the info! I looked, and saw that the Sorayama sweater is there (not in my size, though).



Some of the items don’t have pictures and have a weird retail sale tag so I’m not sure if they are intentionally on sale or if someone at IT made a mistake!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Some of the items don’t have pictures and have a weird retail sale tag so I’m not sure if they are intentionally on sale or if someone at IT made a mistake!


I saw! Some say "retail" or "retail only", while others have no image. What a surprise purchase that would be!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> My look for today with the Dior Saddle, Dior Chiffre Rouge D01, and Dior Homme shoes:
> View attachment 4754482


Looking great!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

A very unexpected purchase... 

I blame @averagejoe being a bad influence heh.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> A very unexpected purchase...
> 
> I blame @averagejoe being a bad influence heh.
> View attachment 4758703


I got something too . It's the shirt hanging behind me.

Outfit of the day:

- Dior Homme bee polo
- Degrade Saddle
- Dior Homme sneakers
- D01 Chiffre Rouge watch
- CD Icon necklace


----------



## hightea_xx

The SA popped in these amazing collection catalogues (my first one!  So lucky to get the @averagejoe experience by proxy at Dior haha).  One for each look and one for accessories.




I ended up with the rubber boots from Spring 2020, which I had always been curious about, and finally tried on with some persuasion.  Then fell in love!  I tried them on with shorts at the store and jeans at home... so stylish!




OOTDs to follow!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> The SA popped in these amazing collection catalogues (my first one!  So lucky to get the @averagejoe experience by proxy at Dior haha).  One for each look and one for accessories.
> 
> View attachment 4759605
> 
> 
> I ended up with the rubber boots from Spring 2020, which I had always been curious about, and finally tried on with some persuasion.  Then fell in love!  I tried them on with shorts at the store and jeans at home... so stylish!
> 
> View attachment 4759606
> 
> 
> OOTDs to follow!


Haha! It was fun! So fun so shop with someone who actually loves Dior like you do! Good choice on those boots. My mind fluttered to the clear ones at Holts for a moment last night, but then again I really should take a break from spending.


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> Here they are!


May I please ask how they are wearing? Is there any colour transfer from your coloured socks? Also, has the rubber yellowed in any way? I'm interested in getting these but the yellowing and colour transfer are concerns.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out shopping in my Dior x Raymond Pettibon turtleneck and Book Tote...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out shopping in my Dior x Raymond Pettibon turtleneck and Book Tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764634


Nice! 

What did you buy from Gucci?


----------



## Okfineng

Prada Prince said:


> Out shopping in my Dior x Raymond Pettibon turtleneck and Book Tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764634


Love the top! Do you know if Dior in Bond Street has sale on yet (I think you must be in London in that pic?). Ps my first post on the forum, have been reading for a while


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> What did you buy from Gucci?


I got myself a headband to tame my lockdown locks hahaha. Only so much hairspray can do to keep this mop in place!


----------



## Prada Prince

Okfineng said:


> Love the top! Do you know if Dior in Bond Street has sale on yet (I think you must be in London in that pic?). Ps my first post on the forum, have been reading for a while


Thank you! Dior Bond Street wouldn’t do sales, only the concessions in Harrods and Selfridges would carry sale items. I didn’t check unfortunately as I’m trying to be more disciplined with shopping haha.


----------



## luckylove

Hi guys! Quick question for you... do you know if menswear goes on sale in the US? Select items from the women's does, but I am not certain for men's line. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I got myself a headband to tame my lockdown locks hahaha. Only so much hairspray can do to keep this mop in place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764878


Congratulations! I like it! I saw the green and red web one on sale and was a bit tempted but I never wear headbands, and given my recent spending, I should pass.

I've been giving myself haircuts instead. Can't wait for the barbershops to open again in Toronto.


----------



## Okfineng

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! Dior Bond Street wouldn’t do sales, only the concessions in Harrods and Selfridges would carry sale items. I didn’t check unfortunately as I’m trying to be more disciplined with shopping haha.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I like it! I saw the green and red web one on sale and was a bit tempted but I never wear headbands, and given my recent spending, I should pass.
> 
> I've been giving myself haircuts instead. Can't wait for the barbershops to open again in Toronto.



thanks! I wanted the Fendi one, but it’s wool, and would have been too warm for me. Yeah I decided to try out a different look, and I’m pretty happy with the Gucci one!
I absolutely cannot wait for the salons to reopen so I can get my haircut since the last time I had an appointment was back in February!


----------



## Kevinh73

luckylove said:


> Hi guys! Quick question for you... do you know if menswear goes on sale in the US? Select items from the women's does, but I am not certain for men's line. Thanks in advance for any input!


They do on go on sale.  But the sale only last one week.  So the only way for you to really know it is to have a sa who can inform you (or you stop by your Dior store weekly!).  Not everything from the past season will go on sale.  I feel selection is random.  Last sale I know of was end of last year.  Maybe they had one this year but my sa didn't say anything so I have no idea.  Stuff that goes on sale are typically very picked over and usually nothing particularly interesting imo.


----------



## luckylove

Kevinh73 said:


> They do on go on sale.  But the sale only last one week.  So the only way for you to really know it is to have a sa who can inform you (or you stop by your Dior store weekly!).  Not everything from the past season will go on sale.  I feel selection is random.  Last sale I know of was end of last year.  Maybe they had one this year but my sa didn't say anything so I have no idea.  Stuff that goes on sale are typically very picked over and usually nothing particularly interesting imo.



Thank you so much for the info. My usual store is a leased boutique inside a large department store that only carries the women's line. We do sometimes drive to a neighboring city with the full menswear line. There are some pieces I loved for my DH and if they happen to be on sale, that would be great! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## wrms

I picked up a few items from sale today that my SA had on hold for me...I'm surprised there was so much clothes including things I would have thought would not go on sale like the suit jackets with silk inserts, bomber jackets, card holders, etc. There were also a few things left over from the FW19. My SA said usually Dior doesn't put everything at 50% off, but due to COVID, they are sitting on too much stock and all the Stussy items are already in store.

This was the bag that I picked up:




I did get some clothes, but they are currently being altered. My favorite is this:


----------



## flowerboy

Was the backpack on sale?  Nice


----------



## averagejoe

wrms said:


> I picked up a few items from sale today that my SA had on hold for me...I'm surprised there was so much clothes including things I would have thought would not go on sale like the suit jackets with silk inserts, bomber jackets, card holders, etc. There were also a few things left over from the FW19. My SA said usually Dior doesn't put everything at 50% off, but due to COVID, they are sitting on too much stock and all the Stussy items are already in store.
> 
> This was the bag that I picked up:
> 
> View attachment 4767345
> 
> 
> I did get some clothes, but they are currently being altered. My favorite is this:
> 
> View attachment 4767346


Congratulations on your purchases! I love the backpack! I was surprised to see a lot of items on sale, too. I will reveal the items I got when I go and pick them up.


----------



## Liberté

Great picks! I'm not surprised there's a lot on sale. I remember the sales back in 2009... I'm wondering how the sales will be in continental Europe where I presume there will be a lot of stock. Unless it's being shipped abroad. International travellers are in some stores in Paris the majority of customers I think. They have not made it due to covid. And I'm not sure if there will be private sales yet.


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> Great picks! I'm not surprised there's a lot on sale. I remember the sales back in 2009... I'm wondering how the sales will be in continental Europe where I presume there will be a lot of stock. Unless it's being shipped abroad. International travellers are in some stores in Paris the majority of customers I think. They have not made it due to covid. And I'm not sure if there will be private sales yet.



Given most of the stock in Europe is hauled back by Americans and Asians, I would have to assume lots of stock left in Europe.  I know that at least one LV store (the highest earner in that region) sales is down significantly.  I have to assume Dior is in similar boat.  There will be lots of left overs that are either put in the sale or burned or put in storage for a couple years before ship off to one of the few Dior Homme outlets.


----------



## Prada Prince

I just saw the pricing for the Air Jordan low tops and I nearly fell off my chair - £1,650!!! I don’t know who’s been sucking batteries when they were setting the price for these!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I just saw the pricing for the Air Jordan low tops and I nearly fell off my chair - £1,650!!! I don’t know who’s been sucking batteries when they were setting the price for these!


$2900 CAD for the high top and $2700 CAD for the low top. The price point is way too high.


----------



## Liberté

Kevinh73 said:


> Given most of the stock in Europe is hauled back by Americans and Asians, I would have to assume lots of stock left in Europe.  I know that at least one LV store (the highest earner in that region) sales is down significantly.  I have to assume Dior is in similar boat.  There will be lots of left overs that are either put in the sale or burned or put in storage for a couple years before ship off to one of the few Dior Homme outlets.


They could also try to put some of it up for sale online. 24s (which is lvmh) just put some Celine items for sale which I didn't expect, dior could be next. I might make it to Paris after all this summer to have a look.


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> They could also try to put some of it up for sale online. 24s (which is lvmh) just put some Celine items for sale which I didn't expect, dior could be next. I might make it to Paris after all this summer to have a look.


Let’s hope so.  When I looked into that website they list euro prices in dollar but when I click into each individual item, it’s US MSRP which is higher than Europe.  So at that point, might as well buy from US.....


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> $2900 CAD for the high top and $2700 CAD for the low top. The price point is way too high.


Agree.  But given number of people collect Air Jordan, I won’t be surprised the resell value of these kicks is higher than MSRP.  Of course that really depends on how much was produced....


----------



## Christofle

Kevinh73 said:


> Agree.  But given number of people collect Air Jordan, I won’t be surprised the resell value of these kicks is higher than MSRP.  Of course that really depends on how much was produced....



30000 CAD on stockx :s


----------



## Kevinh73

Registration is already closed after less than 7 hours....


----------



## hightea_xx

Went to check out the sale with @averagejoe today.
Tried on this t-shirt from the women’s collection!  It was their last L across all styles; was hoping for the Lovers as it matcha my zodiac (Gemini).



Today was also the maiden voyage of my new boots, which I was also able to get for the sale price having purchased them only last week.




Ended up leaving with the bomber jacket in pink from the summer collection.  I was shown the anthracite color which was an instant winner (but full price).  This however was a piece I kept eyeing every time I would visit.  And though the color is quite seasonal I just loooove it!  Now to wait until summer ends to pull it out along with the jean jacket I recently purchased LOL


----------



## averagejoe

Thanks for (once again) an amazing time at Dior! Not sure if we're the best for each other's wallets, but it is absolutely fun to shop with someone who also loves Dior as much as I do!

@hightea_xx , here is collateral damage (including my outfit for the day wearing my Rimowa for the third time!):
	

		
			
		

		
	





Minions backpack! I love this! So cute!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Daniel Arhsham cracked sweater (didn't know they still had this in stock, in my size and fits like a glove. No alterations needed)
	

		
			
		

		
	



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this Daniel Arsham jacket
	

		
			
		

		
	



Can't get over the sheerness of the off-white bomber, which is a style I don't already own


----------



## Prada Prince

hightea_xx said:


> Went to check out the sale with @averagejoe today.
> Tried on this t-shirt from the women’s collection!  It was their last L across all styles; was hoping for the Lovers as it matcha my zodiac (Gemini).
> 
> View attachment 4769556
> 
> Today was also the maiden voyage of my new boots, which I was also able to get for the sale price having purchased them only last week.
> 
> View attachment 4769557
> 
> 
> Ended up leaving with the bomber jacket in pink from the summer collection.  I was shown the anthracite color which was an instant winner (but full price).  This however was a piece I kept eyeing every time I would visit.  And though the color is quite seasonal I just loooove it!  Now to wait until summer ends to pull it out along with the jean jacket I recently purchased LOL





averagejoe said:


> Thanks for (once again) an amazing time at Dior! Not sure if we're the best for each other's wallets, but it is absolutely fun to shop with someone who also loves Dior as much as I do!
> 
> @hightea_xx , here is collateral damage (including my outfit for the day wearing my Rimowa for the third time!):
> View attachment 4769578
> View attachment 4769582
> 
> Minions backpack! I love this! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769584
> 
> Daniel Arhsham cracked sweater (didn't know they still had this in stock, in my size and fits like a glove. No alterations needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769587
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this Daniel Arsham jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769589
> 
> Can't get over the sheerness of the off-white bomber, which is a style I don't already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769591



Sounds like so much fun! I’m trying to be really good and not shop right now (other than the Gucci headband) but you guys are making it so difficult! Must. Stay. Strong.


----------



## averagejoe

More Air Dior images:


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for (once again) an amazing time at Dior! Not sure if we're the best for each other's wallets, but it is absolutely fun to shop with someone who also loves Dior as much as I do!
> 
> @hightea_xx , here is collateral damage (including my outfit for the day wearing my Rimowa for the third time!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769933
> 
> View attachment 4769582
> 
> Minions backpack! I love this! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769584
> 
> Daniel Arhsham cracked sweater (didn't know they still had this in stock, in my size and fits like a glove. No alterations needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769587
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this Daniel Arsham jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769589
> 
> Can't get over the sheerness of the off-white bomber, which is a style I don't already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769591


I have all these three pieces! Lol.  And guess what?  All of them can be worn together at the same time! Haha!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> More Air Dior images:


Are u getting anything from this capsule collection?


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Are u getting anything from this capsule collection?


It is not available in Toronto so most likely not. The Canadian Dior site lists 4 American boutiques as the locations of the capsule collection. I don't think we are getting a pop-up either.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I have all these three pieces! Lol.  And guess what?  All of them can be worn together at the same time! Haha!


I only knew you had the Minions bag. We can be outfit twins!


----------



## princeali189

My 30th birthday is coming up, my boyfriend gave me my present early! I’m so glad this came out! I wanted the men’s saddle bag but didn’t like how the strap didn’t come off. Now I can use different straps with this AND it still has the ALYX strap! Best of all worlds. I can’t wait until we’re allowed outside again!


----------



## averagejoe

princeali189 said:


> My 30th birthday is coming up, my boyfriend gave me my present early! I’m so glad this came out! I wanted the men’s saddle bag but didn’t like how the strap didn’t come off. Now I can use different straps with this AND it still has the ALYX strap! Best of all worlds. I can’t wait until we’re allowed outside again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771465
> View attachment 4771466


Congratulations! I have the Saddle clutch/wristlet which I had to buy a Dior Alyx buckle belt to convert into a belt bag, and then I saw this and was happy that Dior finally made it into a belt bag.


----------



## Prada Prince

Prada Prince said:


> Sounds like so much fun! I’m trying to be really good and not shop right now (other than the Gucci headband) but you guys are making it so difficult! Must. Stay. Strong.


Goddamn it...

I’m placing the blame squarely on you two @averagejoe and @hightea_xx ‍


----------



## finsmith

Myself & my saddle bags - vintage and new


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Goddamn it...
> 
> I’m placing the blame squarely on you two @averagejoe and @hightea_xx ‍
> 
> View attachment 4771557


Guilty as charged! 

What did you get?!


----------



## averagejoe

finsmith said:


> Myself & my saddle bags - vintage and new
> 
> View attachment 4771752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771753


Nice! Do you wear it more often with or without the detachable strap in your first picture?


----------



## finsmith

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Do you wear it more often with or without the detachable strap in your first picture?


Thank you! I tend to wear the mini with the shoulder strap most of the time and I just think the vintage saddle just looks best under the arm like its 1999.
The shoulder strap although beautiful is super annoying in my opinion because it's too short to crossbody on me


----------



## averagejoe

finsmith said:


> Thank you! I tend to wear the mini with the shoulder strap most of the time and I just think the vintage saddle just looks best under the arm like its 1999.
> The shoulder strap although beautiful is super annoying in my opinion because it's too short to crossbody on me


Yes I do find their strap to be quite short for a guy's height. It's about the same length as the LV Bandouliere straps and also the fendi StrapYous, which are good for shoulder rather than cross-body wear.


----------



## finsmith

averagejoe said:


> Yes I do find their strap to be quite short for a guy's height. It's about the same length as the LV Bandouliere straps and also the fendi StrapYous, which are good for shoulder rather than cross-body wear.


I agree


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> What did you get?!



I checked out the menswear sales in Dior Harrods but they were limited, and nothing I liked.

Checked out the accessories sale but the pieces were deffo limited. The SA showed me the triple envelope pouch with the lion pattern but I couldn’t really see much use for that. They had the Lady Dior pouch in the green elephant print but not any other, which wasn’t really my cup of tea (I love lions!). But I then managed to get the Cruise 2020 Lady Dior pouch with chain strap in the gorgeous fuchsia tribal lion pattern after the SA managed to locate one piece in the Sloane Street boutique down the road! I didn’t realise it was hand painted! And for 50% off, it was a no-brainer!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I checked out the menswear sales in Dior Harrods but they were limited, and nothing I liked.
> 
> Checked out the accessories sale but the pieces were deffo limited. The SA showed me the triple envelope pouch with the lion pattern but I couldn’t really see much use for that. They had the Lady Dior pouch in the green elephant print but not any other, which wasn’t really my cup of tea (I love lions!). But I then managed to get the Cruise 2020 Lady Dior pouch with chain strap in the gorgeous fuchsia tribal lion pattern after the SA managed to locate one piece in the Sloane Street boutique down the road! I didn’t realise it was hand painted! And for 50% off, it was a no-brainer!
> 
> View attachment 4771819


Congratulations! Yeah the 50% off discount is really steep for Dior. They had some good men's pieces this time on sale but they sold very quickly.


----------



## hightea_xx

Congrats!

I wanted to get the card holder but they don’t have this print left.


----------



## Supes3

Full catalog for Dior Jordan collection


----------



## Prada Prince

hightea_xx said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I wanted to get the card holder but they don’t have this print left.


That's a shame! They had a couple of the lion ones left in Harrods which I was tempted by, before the SA located the bag. It's a pity they can't transfer stuff across from international boutiques...


----------



## Prada Prince

I couldn’t wait to carry out my new treasure, so I wore it out for a walk in the park the next day!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Supes3 said:


> Full catalog for Dior Jordan collection



Thanks for posting!

IMO it looks like they pulled off a really cool AF1 (dat price tho) and phoned in the rest of the collection. Really disappointed.

I‘m also a bit disappointed with the Stussy collection. They had these cool teasers, colorful wallpapers (love the green/yellow shades) but the pieces are all... meh. I remember Dior not dropping everything at once, is that correct? Might just wait for the second drop but so far it’s a big nope from me.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> IMO it looks like they pulled off a really cool AF1 (dat price tho) and phoned in the rest of the collection. Really disappointed.
> 
> I‘m also a bit disappointed with the Stussy collection. They had these cool teasers, colorful wallpapers (love the green/yellow shades) but the pieces are all... meh. I remember Dior not dropping everything at once, is that correct? Might just wait for the second drop but so far it’s a big nope from me.


There is a second drop (one of the SAs said July 10).

I'm actually liking the collection _more _now that I see the pieces, especially some that didn't stand out in the runway because the models were each wearing so many accessories and so many layers of clothing that some pieces got hidden. I'm not a fan of Stussy normally (not that I dislike it. It just never got my attention) but there are some really nice pieces in this collection that can become nice wardrobe staples. I got the Oblique denim shirt, and saw a sheer black T-shirt with small Stussy-style Dior logos all over it which actually made the logos look subtle. I may get it once I recover from my recent spending spree. The multicolour silk Hawaiian shirt with the Stussy Dior print is actually very beautiful, but is $4500 CAD which is ridiculous, even if it goes on sale at 50% off eventually! The B23s from this collection are interesting, as are the costume jewelry. 

I still like the Arsham collection a lot more as there are still pieces from that collection I still want.


----------



## Supes3

Kuschelnudde said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> IMO it looks like they pulled off a really cool AF1 (dat price tho) and phoned in the rest of the collection. Really disappointed.
> 
> I‘m also a bit disappointed with the Stussy collection. They had these cool teasers, colorful wallpapers (love the green/yellow shades) but the pieces are all... meh. I remember Dior not dropping everything at once, is that correct? Might just wait for the second drop but so far it’s a big nope from me.


Yeah you’re not wrong. I ended up getting the bomber, which I felt was one of the best pieces, the bucket hat, and the side bag. Was thinking about the sweater.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> There is a second drop (one of the SAs said July 10).
> 
> I'm actually liking the collection _more _now that I see the pieces, especially some that didn't stand out in the runway because the models were each wearing so many accessories and so many layers of clothing that some pieces got hidden. I'm not a fan of Stussy normally (not that I dislike it. It just never got my attention) but there are some really nice pieces in this collection that can become nice wardrobe staples. I got the Oblique denim shirt, and saw a sheer black T-shirt with small Stussy-style Dior logos all over it which actually made the logos look subtle. I may get it once I recover from my recent spending spree. The multicolour silk Hawaiian shirt with the Stussy Dior print is actually very beautiful, but is $4500 CAD which is ridiculous, even if it goes on sale at 50% off eventually! The B23s from this collection are interesting, as are the costume jewelry.
> 
> I still like the Arsham collection a lot more as there are still pieces from that collection I still want.


The price is probably due to the manual labor involved making the shirt. The H scarves made by the same family in Kyoto are more expensive than the regular ones. 



I don't care for this collection either, but it seems to be really popular.


----------



## MrChris

It's been a while, hope everyone's doing well. Just sharing a small item I picked up in the sales. They're from Pre-Fall 2019 so nothing new,  but I was looking for a pair of visor-ish sunnies and really loved this collection overall.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> It's been a while, hope everyone's doing well. Just sharing a small item I picked up in the sales. They're from Pre-Fall 2019 so nothing new,  but I was looking for a pair of visor-ish sunnies and really loved this collection overall.
> 
> View attachment 4776878


I love the shape of these sunglasses! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

I received my Oblique denim shirt from the Stussy collaboration after 2 alterations to get it to fit just right as an over-sized look, without looking like I bought the wrong size which is how I think over-sized looks on me (this is already the smallest size they received):


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> I received my Oblique denim shirt from the Stussy collaboration after 2 alterations to get it to fit just right as an over-sized look, without looking like I bought the wrong size which is how I think over-sized looks on me (this is already the smallest size they received):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780340
> View attachment 4780341
> View attachment 4780342


It looks awesome! Mod shots please!!!


----------



## averagejoe

OMG another purchase! Any guesses, other than @hightea_xx who knows what it is?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> OMG another purchase! Any guesses, other than @hightea_xx who knows what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783486
> View attachment 4783487


Another saddle pouch?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Another saddle pouch?


The box is misleading...it's RTW!

My SA contacted me about this sweater which wasn't really on my radar before. He said it was the only one in this size in Canada (only 4 of this sweater in general were sent to Canada, all to the Bloor flagship). Is it really that rare? Anyone else know of the stock of this item from the US or other countries?

The logos are HUGE! Looks kind of cute. The last photo is of me trying it on in the change room. The logos appear brown but they are actually a mix of blue, orange, and beige threads.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> The box is misleading...it's RTW!
> 
> My SA contacted me about this sweater which wasn't really on my radar before. He said it was the only one in this size in Canada (only 4 of this sweater in general were sent to Canada, all to the Bloor flagship). Is it really that rare? Anyone else know of the stock of this item from the US or other countries?
> 
> The logos are HUGE! Looks kind of cute. The last photo is of me trying it on in the change room. The logos appear brown but they are actually a mix of blue, orange, and beige threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783917
> View attachment 4783918
> View attachment 4783919



Fawn!

I saw this one yesterday and because I love knitwear I was all over this jumper.... until I saw the price.

It looks great on you and I’m definitely jealous! Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Fawn!
> 
> I saw this one yesterday and because I love knitwear I was all over this jumper.... until I saw the price.
> 
> It looks great on you and I’m definitely jealous! Enjoy!


Thanks! Yeah the prices of their RTW are ridiculous, although I'm getting more used to them by now. When I got the first sheer Oblique devore T-shirt, I thought that it was an extreme price for a T-shirt, but now it just seems...normal for Dior.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Yeah the prices of their RTW are ridiculous, although I'm getting more used to them by now. When I got the first sheer Oblique devore T-shirt, I thought that it was an extreme price for a T-shirt, but now it just seems...normal for Dior.



I know that feeling. Ever since shopping at Chanel, everything seems to be a steal like ‘oh, 2000 euro for a bag is a fair price’ 

Of course it isn’t but I think you become somewhat desensitized. To me it’s surprising that Dior commands these high prices because technically they haven’t been ‘up there’ for very long but it seems to work for them. I mean I was also willing to pay crazy money for the book tote.


----------



## Nadin22

averagejoe said:


> The box is misleading...it's RTW!
> 
> My SA contacted me about this sweater which wasn't really on my radar before. He said it was the only one in this size in Canada (only 4 of this sweater in general were sent to Canada, all to the Bloor flagship). Is it really that rare? Anyone else know of the stock of this item from the US or other countries?
> 
> The logos are HUGE! Looks kind of cute. The last photo is of me trying it on in the change room. The logos appear brown but they are actually a mix of blue, orange, and beige threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783917
> View attachment 4783918
> View attachment 4783919


The sweater looks really cool on you! Very nice and so rare! Congrats


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> I know that feeling. Ever since shopping at Chanel, everything seems to be a steal like ‘oh, 2000 euro for a bag is a fair price’
> 
> Of course it isn’t but I think you become somewhat desensitized. To me it’s surprising that Dior commands these high prices because technically they haven’t been ‘up there’ for very long but it seems to work for them. I mean I was also willing to pay crazy money for the book tote.


Gosh I dare not venture much higher. I find some Vuitton prices insane, too. Don't want to become desensitized (that's the right word!) to those prices, as they are a slippery slope to even higher spending.

I do find the Kim Jones Dior Men items to be noticeably more expensive than the older Dior Homme stuff. 

I was invited to check out the Air Dior items at my local boutique, and despite some people saying that the prices are a lot higher than normal, I found the prices of the items to be consistent with other Dior Men items. Their T-shirts were $890 CAD, which is actually slightly lower than comparable Stussy T-shirts at $960 CAD. I think some people haven't become desensitized to Dior Men's higher prices yet.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Bond Street and Knightsbridge today...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about in Bond Street and Knightsbridge today...
> 
> View attachment 4785181
> View attachment 4785182


I spy a HUGE Dior bag. What did you buy?!


----------



## julzzang

Chanced upon this mini saddle tote from fw2019 collection at a good price. Anyone else with this bag? Care to share your thoughts? I already have the saddle mini backpack in navy and I’m looking to add more Dior to my collection.

photo below was borrowed from a fellow member here


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I spy a HUGE Dior bag. What did you buy?!


Hehehe, I got myself another Dior RTW piece!

I got the terrycloth Oblique tee in bleu marine. I think it’s a gorgeous piece, and versatile enough for me to wear from spring to autumn. I was deciding between the bleu marine and the white, but felt that 1) I already have the oblique Devore tee in white and b) it would be so much harder to maintain the tee in white.

can’t wait to wear this out!


----------



## MrChris

Everyone's recent finds have been so awesome to see! I was trying to resist shopping for a while, but went to the boutique today just expecting to have a browse. Didn't realise the sales were still on (apparently today is the last day) and ended up with my first Dior RTW pieces. Thrilled with these, particularly the coat at such a fantastic discount. Am getting the coat altered slightly so can't wait to see the final results!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Hehehe, I got myself another Dior RTW piece!
> 
> I got the terrycloth Oblique tee in bleu marine. I think it’s a gorgeous piece, and versatile enough for me to wear from spring to autumn. I was deciding between the bleu marine and the white, but felt that 1) I already have the oblique Devore tee in white and b) it would be so much harder to maintain the tee in white.
> 
> can’t wait to wear this out!
> 
> View attachment 4785511
> View attachment 4785512


Congratulations! This is a versatile piece indeed, and is made of a unique fabric for T-shirts.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Everyone's recent finds have been so awesome to see! I was trying to resist shopping for a while, but went to the boutique today just expecting to have a browse. Didn't realise the sales were still on (apparently today is the last day) and ended up with my first Dior RTW pieces. Thrilled with these, particularly the coat at such a fantastic discount. Am getting the coat altered slightly so can't wait to see the final results!
> 
> View attachment 4785610
> View attachment 4785611


Wow! Congratulations on your first Dior RTW pieces! I didn't even see the coat on sale here in Toronto. Looks amazing!


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> Chanced upon this mini saddle tote from fw2019 collection at a good price. Anyone else with this bag? Care to share your thoughts? I already have the saddle mini backpack in navy and I’m looking to add more Dior to my collection.
> 
> photo below was borrowed from a fellow member here
> 
> View attachment 4785435


Is this on sale at Dior, or is it through resale? 

If it is through resale and authentic, then I definitely suggest getting this. It's adorable and great for those times when you don't want to carry much except your phone, keys, and something extra.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Gosh I dare not venture much higher. I find some Vuitton prices insane, too. Don't want to become desensitized (that's the right word!) to those prices, as they are a slippery slope to even higher spending.



That‘s what I noticed as well. My first boy bag was 4980€ (for comparison the book tote was 2200€) and it felt crazy to me spending that much on a bag. But now I kinda got used to it, even bought a Constance in the Hermès boutique on a whim which is even crazier.

I try to rationalize it by saying that Chanel and Hermès keep their value pretty well so it doesn’t feel like a waste of money.

That being sad, I‘m a weak human being. I have an oblique belt bag from the women‘s collection coming to me.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> That‘s what I noticed as well. My first boy bag was 4980€ (for comparison the book tote was 2200€) and it felt crazy to me spending that much on a bag. But now I kinda got used to it, even bought a Constance in the Hermès boutique on a whim which is even crazier.
> 
> I try to rationalize it by saying that Chanel and Hermès keep their value pretty well so it doesn’t feel like a waste of money.
> 
> That being sad, I‘m a weak human being. I have an oblique belt bag from the women‘s collection coming to me.


Ooo! I love that belt bag! Modelling shots, when you receive it, please!  

Chanel prices are not what I want to get used to. Hermes is even higher. I saw your Constance on the Hermes forum. Congratulations! It's a beautiful and hard to find bag!

All these high prices make Gucci look like a contemporary brand in comparison.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Ooo! I love that belt bag! Modelling shots, when you receive it, please!
> 
> Chanel prices are not what I want to get used to. Hermes is even higher. I saw your Constance on the Hermes forum. Congratulations! It's a beautiful and hard to find bag!
> 
> All these high prices make Gucci look like a contemporary brand in comparison.



In my opinion, no one should get used to these prices since its crazy to spend that much on a purse. That‘s why I tried to tick off the classics I‘m into from the list and then move on. And I agree that Gucci appears to be a steal compared to Chanel and Hermes. Surprisingly Gucci RTW is quite expensive. It‘s just that their bags are relatively fairly priced. 

I‘ll post some model shots for sure! I suspect that the strap will be too short but let‘s see...


----------



## Christofle

Kuschelnudde said:


> In my opinion, no one should get used to these prices since its crazy to spend that much on a purse. That‘s why I tried to tick off the classics I‘m into from the list and then move on. And I agree that Gucci appears to be a steal compared to Chanel and Hermes. Surprisingly Gucci RTW is quite expensive. It‘s just that their bags are relatively fairly priced.
> 
> I‘ll post some model shots for sure! I suspect that the strap will be too short but let‘s see...



The crazy rtw prices at Gucci are a fairly recent thing. You used to be able to get a sport jacket for 2-3k usd and now they are far more expensive and the fabrics are awful.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> The crazy rtw prices at Gucci are a fairly recent thing. You used to be able to get a sport jacket for 2-3k usd and now they are far more expensive and the fabrics are awful.


Maybe they priced them high so that they look like they are a great deal when they eventually go to the outlet and get discounted.

I did notice their RTW is pricier. They just have a lot more entry-level priced bags for men.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new acquisition out to brunch today! I’m so happy with this piece, it’s so comfortable!


----------



## julzzang

averagejoe said:


> Is this on sale at Dior, or is it through resale?
> 
> 
> 
> If it is through resale and authentic, then I definitely suggest getting this. It's adorable and great for those times when you don't want to carry much except your phone, keys, and something extra.


Resale. I tried comparing the details on my backpack to the bag and it looks good to me. I also asked help from the authenticate thread and waiting for their feedback. I’m adding the photos here if anyone can chime in.


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> Resale. I tried comparing the details on my backpack to the bag and it looks good to me. I also asked help from the authenticate thread and waiting for their feedback. I’m adding the photos here if anyone can chime in.
> View attachment 4786366
> View attachment 4786367
> View attachment 4786368
> View attachment 4786369
> View attachment 4786370
> View attachment 4786371


I have replied on that thread requesting for a date code.

The bag is really cute! The Saddle pocket at the front looks like it can be good for keys as long as they aren't too chunky.


----------



## Liberté

Men SS2021 is a collaboration with Amoako Boafo






						Collection Homme Été 2021 - Défilés - Mode Homme | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## Liberté

Details


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> Details


Thanks for posting.  What’s your thought on this collection?


----------



## julzzang

This collection feels too androgynous for me, love the colors though. The accessories are meh except for the tiny top handle oblique box bag


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Details


I like the accessories, although I'm not sure why the Saddle needs the extra DIOR logo on it, in the original house font. I like how it seems embroidered so it's not just printed on, but it looks a bit...uninspired? If they did the Stussy Dior logos on the Saddle bags in embroidery instead of print, then I would like them more.

I also like the Boxy Saddle messenger more than the one that is released in this collection.


----------



## julzzang

The only thing I’m looking forward to for this collection.


----------



## Liberté

Kevinh73 said:


> Thanks for posting.  What’s your thought on this collection?


I think my first impression is suffering because there's no show highlighting the clothes this time. It's a good collection that feels more casual than the others maybe because of the birkenstocks and shorts. The collection is heavily inspired  by Amoako Boafo's work in a more subtle way than some of the other collectons(colors , prints) rather than putting a whole design on the pieces.

For myself I can't wear yellow and I prefer the leather goods from upcoming fall collection to any of these.
The only thing I noticed that I would want right away are the combat boots.


----------



## achau626c

Hi everyone! I went to a preview of Dior Winter 2020 here in HK. I did not take a lot of photos LOL. I like this collection more comparing to Fall 2020; this is more tailored and the accessories are amazing! I really like the earrings, probably they will not introduce this in HK (from my SA). I am now eyeing on the bag already (second photo)!


----------



## Kevinh73

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone! I went to a preview of Dior Winter 2020 here in HK. I did not take a lot of photos LOL. I like this collection more comparing to Fall 2020; this is more tailored and the accessories are amazing! I really like the earrings, probably they will not introduce this in HK (from my SA). I am now eyeing on the bag already (second photo)!
> 
> View attachment 4788390
> 
> View attachment 4788391
> 
> View attachment 4788392
> 
> View attachment 4788393


How much was the metal(?) cannage bag?


----------



## achau626c

Kevinh73 said:


> How much was the metal(?) cannage bag?



It's metal! My SA told me it's for runway only.


----------



## Kevinh73

achau626c said:


> It's metal! My SA told me it's for runway only.


Thank you.  Of course the bags I like are not made as usual....


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone! I went to a preview of Dior Winter 2020 here in HK. I did not take a lot of photos LOL. I like this collection more comparing to Fall 2020; this is more tailored and the accessories are amazing! I really like the earrings, probably they will not introduce this in HK (from my SA). I am now eyeing on the bag already (second photo)!
> 
> View attachment 4788390
> 
> View attachment 4788391
> 
> View attachment 4788392
> 
> View attachment 4788393


Thank you for sharing! I like the leather trim on the Soft Saddle. The embroidery of the logo on the shirt is actually quite nice.


----------



## julzzang

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone! I went to a preview of Dior Winter 2020 here in HK. I did not take a lot of photos LOL. I like this collection more comparing to Fall 2020; this is more tailored and the accessories are amazing! I really like the earrings, probably they will not introduce this in HK (from my SA). I am now eyeing on the bag already (second photo)!
> 
> View attachment 4788390
> 
> View attachment 4788391
> 
> View attachment 4788392
> 
> View attachment 4788393


So the hobo saddle doesn’t come with the embroidered strap? Hopefully they’d release that too.


----------



## Liberté

achau626c said:


> It's metal! My SA told me it's for runway only.


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> So the hobo saddle doesn’t come with the embroidered strap? Hopefully they’d release that too.


I hope they release the strap as a sold-separately piece, too.


----------



## lincer

Does anybody already have Soft Saddle bag - hobo? It's already out of stock in EU online.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Ooo! I love that belt bag! Modelling shots, when you receive it, please!



It arrived today. I tried to make it work but my shoulders are way too broad. It sadly didn’t sit right...  
Judging by your physique the belt would probably be to short for you as well.

Very nice bag though, well made and you can feel the quality. It’s going back though.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> It arrived today. I tried to make it work but my shoulders are way too broad. It sadly didn’t sit right...
> Judging by your physique the belt would probably be to short for you as well.
> 
> Very nice bag though, well made and you can feel the quality. It’s going back though.


I figured it doesn't work as well if worn across the chest because of the length of the belt. The good thing is that the belt can potentially be replaced with a belt that you already have (must be thin, though). Still, if it doesn't work, then there is no reason to force it to work.


----------



## averagejoe

lincer said:


> Does anybody already have Soft Saddle bag - hobo? It's already out of stock in EU online.


I don't have the bag, but what do you think of it? Which one do you prefer, the all-leather one or the Oblique one? I like how it looks but I can't decide if I like the leather one or the Oblique one more.


----------



## lincer

averagejoe said:


> I don't have the bag, but what do you think of it? Which one do you prefer, the all-leather one or the Oblique one? I like how it looks but I can't decide if I like the leather one or the Oblique one more.


I like everything: a hobo look, two different length straps, a large size, not too slouchy (it looks so), silver hardware, outer pocket, a touch of the house classic (saddle) ... 
I think I like the leather one more bc I don't trust a non-coated canvas, but it might be heavy.

I'm looking for a perfect designer hobo bag and it may be it. Also it seems to be great for work, it would replace my LV Artsy.


----------



## averagejoe

lincer said:


> I like everything: a hobo look, two different length straps, a large size, not too slouchy (it looks so), silver hardware, outer pocket, a touch of the house classic (saddle) ...
> I think I like the leather one more bc I don't trust a non-coated canvas, but it might be heavy.
> 
> I'm looking for a perfect designer hobo bag and it may be it. Also it seems to be great for work, it would replace my LV Artsy.


I do think this is a beautiful and masculine hobo-bag style. 

I like the thickness of the woven Oblique canvas more than coated canvas. Coated canvas is plastic and can crack at tight corners or over time with use. I know woven fabrics can fray, but fraying Oblique canvas (which looks very busy already so fraying is hard to notice) beats cracks on coated canvas which are usually very visible.


----------



## hightea_xx




----------



## hightea_xx

I wanted this piece since I saw it on the runway....  and HOUNDED my SA for it haha.  Then I had a moment where I was scared it wouldn’t sit right or fit well; luckily not the case!  And I was lucky as it was the only unit in stock (not sure if any arrived and were sold already but it just arrived yesterday!)  So here it is, the beret from the Fall collection!




and a model shot at the boutique today, with my Addict bag.  Thanks @averagejoe for virtual shopping with me!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I wanted this piece since I saw it on the runway....  and HOUNDED my SA for it haha.  Then I had a moment where I was scared it wouldn’t sit right or fit well; luckily not the case!  And I was lucky as it was the only unit in stock (not sure if any arrived and were sold already but it just arrived yesterday!)  So here it is, the beret from the Fall collection!
> 
> View attachment 4790544
> 
> 
> and a model shot at the boutique today, with my Addict bag.  Thanks @averagejoe for virtual shopping with me!
> 
> View attachment 4790543


I LOVE it! Is it sad that now I want one too? I wonder how many came to Canada.


----------



## maximemw

I really fell in love with Dior since Kim Jones is present! Let's say that the opening of Dior Homme in Montreal didn't help! (Before December 2019 I never bought from Dior) 

My New Dior addiction : 



And I think I love that bag more every day


----------



## lincer

averagejoe said:


> I do think this is a beautiful and masculine hobo-bag style.
> 
> I like the thickness of the woven Oblique canvas more than coated canvas. Coated canvas is plastic and can crack at tight corners or over time with use. I know woven fabrics can fray, but fraying Oblique canvas (which looks very busy already so fraying is hard to notice) beats cracks on coated canvas which are usually very visible.


Thank you for your thoughts, you always offer a different point of view to consider.


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> I really fell in love with Dior since Kim Jones is present! Let's say that the opening of Dior Homme in Montreal didn't help! (Before December 2019 I never bought from Dior)
> 
> My New Dior addiction :
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I love that bag more every day



The opening of the Dior flagship in Toronto has been amazing (I waited years for this) but dangerous. And of course, with Kim Jones as the designer, my money is flying out of my bank account to Dior.

Those transparent boots are amazing. And the Rimowa is now one of my favourite bags in my collection. It is very easy to use and looks so cool and futuristic!


----------



## Liberté

hightea_xx said:


> I wanted this piece since I saw it on the runway....  and HOUNDED my SA for it haha.  Then I had a moment where I was scared it wouldn’t sit right or fit well; luckily not the case!  And I was lucky as it was the only unit in stock (not sure if any arrived and were sold already but it just arrived yesterday!)  So here it is, the beret from the Fall collection!
> 
> View attachment 4790544
> 
> 
> and a model shot at the boutique today, with my Addict bag.  Thanks @averagejoe for virtual shopping with me!
> 
> View attachment 4790543


This looks so good! I really want one from the Judy Blame collection. Just keeping fingers crossed there won't be any more covid shenanigans in the way this autumn...


----------



## Mady14

Got my husband a pair of low-rise shoes.


----------



## MrChris

Sorry just wanted to share my excitement! Finally picked up my jacket after getting it slightly altered and am so happy with it. I really love the belted back, and it has side slits hidden so you can put your hands right through to your pant pockets if it's buttoned up. The fabric texture up close is also exquisite. Now I just need cooler weather so I can wear it!


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Sorry just wanted to share my excitement! Finally picked up my jacket after getting it slightly altered and am so happy with it. I really love the belted back, and it has side slits hidden so you can put your hands right through to your pant pockets if it's buttoned up. The fabric texture up close is also exquisite. Now I just need cooler weather so I can wear it!
> View attachment 4797249
> View attachment 4797250
> View attachment 4797251
> View attachment 4797252


I love this jacket with the belt only at the back!


----------



## snibor

MrChris said:


> Sorry just wanted to share my excitement! Finally picked up my jacket after getting it slightly altered and am so happy with it. I really love the belted back, and it has side slits hidden so you can put your hands right through to your pant pockets if it's buttoned up. The fabric texture up close is also exquisite. Now I just need cooler weather so I can wear it!
> View attachment 4797249
> View attachment 4797250
> View attachment 4797251
> View attachment 4797252


This is a great piece!  Looks awesome


----------



## hightea_xx

Another reveal....!  The last for a while (I hope, my bank account can’t handle it!)

My SA knew I wanted this piece in this colorway and originally didn’t think they would receive it.  I took it as a sign that it wasn’t meant to be.  Cut to last week, my SA messages me letting me know that it just arrived in only two sizes!  He was sweet enough to hold it for almost a full week for me, and I went to try it today.  Instant love.



This is the larger size, I ended up getting the smaller size.


My OOTD featuring my new beret and my Diorama.  Perfect for a day of shopping!


----------



## Prada Prince

Outfit of the Day with my B23s, terry tee and J’ADIOR friendship bracelet...


----------



## hightea_xx

Meeting some work colleagues for dinner tonight, and as the humidity from the weekend broke yesterday I decided to wear my new 1947 jacket.  I just love the colour it makes me so happy!!




And a close up shot to capture the details as the white stitching is lost on the yellow.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Meeting some work colleagues for dinner tonight, and as the humidity from the weekend broke yesterday I decided to wear my new 1947 jacket.  I just love the colour it makes me so happy!!
> 
> View attachment 4802890
> 
> 
> And a close up shot to capture the details as the white stitching is lost on the yellow.
> View attachment 4802891


The colour is very cheerful indeed! I'm impressed that you could wear this today. I still found it very hot today, unfortunately. My Dior RTW pieces are waiting for cooler weather. I can't wait to wear the Oblique denim shirt!


----------



## Prada Prince

Got another Dior Maison piece to add to my collection! It dovetails nicely with my red dessert plate.


----------



## averagejoe

More images of accessories from SS21


----------



## Prada Prince

Been a while since I took the “Laddie” embossed Lady Dior out for a spin...


----------



## averagejoe

One of the images from the new Dior Men Fall 2020 ad:


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> One of the images from the new Dior Men Fall 2020 ad:


Let's hope Dior wouldn't put items they weren't going to give a wider release in the main ad...   I'm looking at you metal cannage clutch.

... But I guess they already did by putting that beaded coat on there...


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Let's hope Dior wouldn't put items they weren't going to give a wider release in the main ad...   I'm looking at you metal cannage clutch.
> 
> ... But I guess they already did by putting that beaded coat on there...


This is perhaps their "editorial" ad. Other ad images will be released soon with items that can actually be purchased by their clients.


----------



## stylequake

Dior Men increased pricing on the Rider backpack again since it's selling so well - $1,450 at launch, $1,750 as of March 2020, and now $1,950 as of 08/05/2020. 

The Oblique Pouch w/ Strap was also increased from $1,100 to $1,250.


----------



## julzzang

My Dior mini bag family! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hoping to add the D-Dior mini tote soon. Anyone tried on that bag? What are your thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> My Dior mini bag family!
> 
> View attachment 4812087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to add the D-Dior mini tote soon. Anyone tried on that bag? What are your thoughts?
> View attachment 4812088


Nice collection! Both bags you have are so cute.

I haven't seen this bag before in stores, and it looks interesting in photos. I think leather bags that are inspired by paper shopping bags are really fun, but I prefer the Balenciaga one because that one looks even more like a paper shopping bag, whereas the Dior one looks like a leather bag.


----------



## Liberté

julzzang said:


> My Dior mini bag family!
> 
> View attachment 4812087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to add the D-Dior mini tote soon. Anyone tried on that bag? What are your thoughts?
> View attachment 4812088


Honestly it looks a lot like balmain and Balenciaga bags that are on the market now. If you like it and it suits your needs just get it. It's a basic and practical tote bag that makes sure everyone knows it's by DIOR even if they never heard of the brand.

Edit: I think I must've posted at the same time as aj... I guess we basically agree. Sorryfor  the double post!

Edit


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in London this weekend with my Toile De Jouy small book tote and took my Diorama out for a spin too, after ignoring it since November!


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> One of the images from the new Dior Men Fall 2020 ad:


Those boots are gorgeous.


----------



## inatticlight

Does anyone have an SA at the Miami boutique?


----------



## julzzang

Anyone with contact to the Waikiki boutique. I’m this close to pulling the trigger on that little Stussy tote.


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> Anyone with contact to the Waikiki boutique. I’m this close to pulling the trigger on that little Stussy tote.


Try calling the number listed on Google or the Dior website for that boutique, during a non-busy time like within the first hour of opening. They are more likely to pick up if there are not many customers to serve.


----------



## julzzang

I


averagejoe said:


> Try calling the number listed on Google or the Dior website for that boutique, during a non-busy time like within the first hour of opening. They are more likely to pick up if there are not many customers to serve.


I was hoping to find one and have it shipped overseas. Seems our local store won’t be stocking on this style. ☹️


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> I
> 
> I was hoping to find one and have it shipped overseas. Seems our local store won’t be stocking on this style. ☹


Try giving them a call to see if they will even do that. They don't seem to even transfer products between the US and Canada, probably due to having to cross a border and dealing with customs.


----------



## hightea_xx

Had my oblique dévoré t-shirt altered (sleeves and body shortened) and went to collect it today.  Just in time for the last days of summer!  Featuring some of my favorite accessories (including Galliano era costume jewelry)


----------



## Liberté

Was just invited to preview the Judy Blame collection, but can't go because of covid until... who knows when.   But it seems like it'll be available soon.


----------



## averagejoe

I told my SA that I wanted this bag in grey, and he was actually able to offer one to me a few weeks later! I had a chance to buy a number of Air Dior items since the beginning of July, but aside from a T-shirt that I really liked that someone bought my size of while I was at the boutique (and the last size remaining was so large that they couldn't alter it enough without using the T-shirt as just fabric for a new T-shirt), nothing really stood out. My SA continued to offer me items as they came in periodically after the launch, but I declined them because I didn't like them, like the bandana scarf which I should have bought in retrospect. Seeing images of it on Instagram hanging from the side of shorts made me want to try out the style, after I declined the item.

I didn't like this Pouch with Strap initially either because I thought that it looked too plain, but after seeing it on Instagram, I started to really like it. My brother was also raving about a grey small Balenciaga pouch with strap that got me thinking that I would much rather have a Dior version. Besides, I wanted to get a Dior Pouch with Strap, and I think this is a great simple edition to get it in. So I told my SA that I wanted it, and here it is!

(The DiorAmour piece is a notebook that my SA gave me.)


----------



## hightea_xx

Got to preview the winter collection today with @averagejoe and now both of us are probably adding some things to our wish lists.

Love this new bi-color bomber!




The zipper in the back is so cool too!




Also loving this new Saddle!





The buy for this collection was quite small, and the one thing I wanted (the ‘carpert’ oblique B23s!!) didn’t make it into production apparently.

We left empty handed but with our wish lists a little bit longer I think LOL.


----------



## stylequake

I purchased the newsprint pouch with strap before the $200 USD price increase last month and the oblique explorer loafers about two weeks ago.

I’ve used the pouch about 5-7 times and already got the zipper tape dirty 

I wore the loafers for the first time today and they’re super comfortable. I wish the enamel Stussy version wasn’t almost double the price of the oblique - they’re so good!


----------



## averagejoe

stylequake said:


> I purchased the newsprint pouch with strap before the $200 USD price increase last month and the oblique explorer loafers about two weeks ago.
> 
> I’ve used the pouch about 5-7 times and already got the zipper tape dirty
> 
> I wore the loafers for the first time today and they’re super comfortable. I wish the enamel Stussy version wasn’t almost double the price of the oblique - they’re so good!
> 
> View attachment 4829077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829078


Very, very nice! I did notice the sharp price increase on the Pouch on Strap. The increase was $250 CAD for the basic models!

I will have to watch out for the zipper tape on my new Pouch on Strap, as it is very light-coloured like yours.


----------



## Liberté

Not sure if anyone's in London now. In a recent video by youtuber Sophie Shohet where she's visiting the Dior outlet at Bicester village, there's basically a ton of men's stuff at 50% off from all the way up to the Foxton collection, bags, clothing, SLG etc. Much more than what was on sale in stores...


----------



## stylequake

Wow! I just watched the Dior segment of the video - insane selection. I wonder if Woodbury in NY has similar inventory...


----------



## julzzang

I’m really desperate for the stussy mini tote now, but it’s sold out everywhere I ask. I already asked shoppers from different countries. Anyone with leads on where I can get the bag? I will forever be grateful


----------



## maximemw

Do you know that ! I discovered this recently we can buy Dior on 24S.com.  And for canadians as we can not buy online on Dior Prices are cheaper than in a Dior store !!






						DIOR Homme | Mode luxe et contemporaine | 24S
					

Toutes les pièces de l’univers DIOR pour homme sélectionnées par 24S - Dernières nouveautés - Livraison express & retour gratuit




					www.24s.com
				




The Web site is Legit it is the property of LVMH


----------



## Liberté

maximemw said:


> Do you know that ! I discovered this recently we can buy Dior on 24S.com.  And for canadians as we can not buy online on Dior Prices are cheaper than in a Dior store !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIOR Homme | Mode luxe et contemporaine | 24S
> 
> 
> Toutes les pièces de l’univers DIOR pour homme sélectionnées par 24S - Dernières nouveautés - Livraison express & retour gratuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Web site is Legit it is the property of LVMH


Looks like the first judy blame items are up too


----------



## averagejoe

I got the CD Icon ring. It's made of sterling silver. It doesn't actually fit my ring finger, but fits my index finger. Never worn a ring on that finger before, so here goes!


----------



## averagejoe

I got this box of Dior mooncakes from my SA. The box is so nice! Before I opened it, I thought that somehow there must have been a lot of mooncakes in there given the size of the box, but it was to accommodate the extravagant design of the box interior.


----------



## averagejoe

I got these beautiful black Cannage glasses! They were sold out for months here. First saw them in Cannes last summer and was amazed by how they look, but couldn't justify paying so much for a glass. Now I got 2!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> I got this box of Dior mooncakes from my SA. The box is so nice! Before I opened it, I thought that somehow there must have been a lot of mooncakes in there given the size of the box, but it was to accommodate the extravagant design of the box interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852468
> View attachment 4852469
> View attachment 4852470
> View attachment 4852471


That presentation is gorgeous!  I doubt I’ll get one from my sa so I’m really jelly!  I’m only getting a wallet chain from the Judy Blame collection as everything else was just too big of a logo for me to wear.... plus my store bought so little from the collection.  The hanging chain accessories are insanely expensive... I get that they are limited edition but I see very little usage for those.  I guess they are more like collectibles.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> That presentation is gorgeous!  I doubt I’ll get one from my sa so I’m really jelly!  I’m only getting a wallet chain from the Judy Blame collection as everything else was just too big of a logo for me to wear.... plus my store bought so little from the collection.  The hanging chain accessories are insanely expensive... I get that they are limited edition but I see very little usage for those.  I guess they are more like collectibles.


If you are visiting the Dior store sometime soon, you can bring it up with your SA. Just say that you saw the packaging and thought it was gorgeous. Maybe he/she will give you one   

Thankfully the Judy Blame jewelry is not really my style, because of their prices. Dior is justifying the insane prices with all the charms on each piece. 

That's the problem with some of the pieces I get. I don't get much use out of them. I hope that I get some use out of the new ring I got.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> If you are visiting the Dior store sometime soon, you can bring it up with your SA. Just say that you saw the packaging and thought it was gorgeous. Maybe he/she will give you one
> 
> Thankfully the Judy Blame jewelry is not really my style, because of their prices. Dior is justifying the insane prices with all the charms on each piece.
> 
> That's the problem with some of the pieces I get. I don't get much use out of them. I hope that I get some use out of the new ring I got.


Sadly my city no longer has a men Dior store.  I used to go to nyc at least two, three times a year but given what’s going on right now, I refuse to fly on an airplane which means no store visits.  So it’s very easy for my sa pretend nothing happene...unless she wants to sell me something...

Given how little I go out these days, I guess it’s good that there isn’t much to entice me to buy anyways. I hate spending thousands and barely get much usage out of them


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> Sadly my city no longer has a men Dior store.  I used to go to nyc at least two, three times a year but given what’s going on right now, I refuse to fly on an airplane which means no store visits.  So it’s very easy for my sa pretend nothing happene...unless she wants to sell me something...
> 
> Given how little I go out these days, I guess it’s good that there isn’t much to entice me to buy anyways. I hate spending thousands and barely get much usage out of them


Sorry to hear that your city lost the men's Dior store. Which city are you from? Did they close the boutique because of COVID?


----------



## Liberté

Kevinh73 said:


> That presentation is gorgeous!  I doubt I’ll get one from my sa so I’m really jelly!  I’m only getting a wallet chain from the Judy Blame collection as everything else was just too big of a logo for me to wear.... plus my store bought so little from the collection.  The hanging chain accessories are insanely expensive... I get that they are limited edition but I see very little usage for those.  I guess they are more like collectibles.


I'm also disappointed in what's become available so far because of the big logos slapped on everything. But more items will be released in the future I'm sure. I also really like that wallet on chain the colors are gorgeous, but I got one from the arsham collection and the bag is tiny bit too small for me to get another one in the same size. I hope they release some of the shoulder bags that were on the runway though. Because of Covid, I can't get much anyways unless it's on 24s. And I'd probably not get any rtw from there because it would need to be tailored...


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I'm also disappointed in what's become available so far because of the big logos slapped on everything. But more items will be released in the future I'm sure. I also really like that wallet on chain the colors are gorgeous, but I got one from the arsham collection and the bag is tiny bit too small for me to get another one in the same size. I hope they release some of the shoulder bags that were on the runway though. Because of Covid, I can't get much anyways unless it's on 24s. And I'd probably not get any rtw from there because it would need to be tailored...


Besides the camel-coloured Saddle, there isn't anything that I want from the Judy Blame collection, thankfully. I also can't justify buying a 3rd Saddle.

I really like the Oblique wallet on strap and they restocked it recently, but I already have the Air Dior one. I don't really want two of the same bag unless I'm absolutely smitten by it, which isn't the case.


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> Besides the camel-coloured Saddle, there isn't anything that I want from the Judy Blame collection, thankfully. I also can't justify buying a 3rd Saddle.
> 
> I really like the Oblique wallet on strap and they restocked it recently, but I already have the Air Dior one. I don't really want two of the same bag unless I'm absolutely smitten by it, which isn't the case.


The camel color is really gorgeous. I actually really like the bottom right document holder type bags  in this picture (all sizes).


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> The camel color is really gorgeous. I actually really like the bottom right document holder type bags  in this picture (all sizes).


I really like that Oblique one with the top handle!


----------



## averagejoe

The new Resort 2021 collection (from Vogue.com. More photos from https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/resort-2021-menswear/dior-homme/slideshow/collection):


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that your city lost the men's Dior store. Which city are you from? Did they close the boutique because of COVID?


No.  The boutique closed before kim jones came on board.  I guess not enough fan of pre-kJ era I suppose.  Given what’s going on right now, I highly doubt they will reopen men’s boutique anytime soon.  Luckily my nyc sa still send me pics etc.  but obviously it’s better to try the stuff on in person than sending stuff back and forth.


----------



## Kevinh73

Liberté said:


> I'm also disappointed in what's become available so far because of the big logos slapped on everything. But more items will be released in the future I'm sure. I also really like that wallet on chain the colors are gorgeous, but I got one from the arsham collection and the bag is tiny bit too small for me to get another one in the same size. I hope they release some of the shoulder bags that were on the runway though. Because of Covid, I can't get much anyways unless it's on 24s. And I'd probably not get any rtw from there because it would need to be tailored...


I agree.  Apparently logo mania is alive and well.  I think clothes should be able to stand and attract buyers due to cut and fabrication than big logos across chest and scream look at me, I have money!  But I guess Instagram changed the way clothes are designed.  It is what it is.  I think we are stuck inside until at least middle of next year so all these bags and rtw aren’t exactly useful per se....


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> The new Resort 2021 collection (from Vogue.com. More photos from https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/resort-2021-menswear/dior-homme/slideshow/collection):


I find this collection interesting and subdued.  It almost feel like Kim went back to his previous collections and re-interpretate what he did.  The fabric from first look looks to be the same one he used for his very first season at Dior.  The oblique shorts for the second look is basically same shorts he did every season but in different color.  The CD diamond pattern sweater is also basically same sweater from couple collections ago but in different color.  While I wouldn’t call this collection lazy, but it felt like it lacks...sparks imo.  With that said, there are def more pieces in here that I will buy compare to current season.


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I find this collection interesting and subdued.  It almost feel like Kim went back to his previous collections and re-interpretate what he did.  The fabric from first look looks to be the same one he used for his very first season at Dior.  The oblique shorts for the second look is basically same shorts he did every season but in different color.  The CD diamond pattern sweater is also basically same sweater from couple collections ago but in different color.  While I wouldn’t call this collection lazy, but it felt like it lacks...sparks imo.  With that said, there are def more pieces in here that I will buy compare to current season.


It seems that this collection (just in time for the holiday shopping season) has a lot of commercial items. I think that a lot of brands use this strategy for the in-between-runway-show collections that sit longer on shelves than the runway ones. 

I personally really like the collection, especially after seeing some of the images of the individual pieces. Lots of things I want. While some people may not like logos, for me it depends on how they are designed. I don't like the original brand font just slapped on an item without any modification. I do like when the logo is interpreted in some way, like Maria Grazia's CHRISTIAN DIOR font used on the Dior web. 

I do love the Oblique print, especially since I love Dior so much.


----------



## julzzang

Finally after months of searching high and low for this bag... it’s finally here! The stussy mini tote. Super lightweight and easy to use. I just prefer a thicker strap, so maybe that’s what I’m getting next. 

also got myself the CD icon necklace, and it pairs well with my T-smile in gold.


----------



## averagejoe

julzzang said:


> Finally after months of searching high and low for this bag... it’s finally here! The stussy mini tote. Super lightweight and easy to use. I just prefer a thicker strap, so maybe that’s what I’m getting next.
> 
> also got myself the CD icon necklace, and it pairs well with my T-smile in gold.
> 
> View attachment 4856719
> View attachment 4856721


I love your new Dior pieces. That Stussy bag _is _hard to find! And the CD necklace is so classic and easy to wear.


----------



## averagejoe

Wearing my CD Icon ring and bracelet. Pairing them is a bit much. I imagined them to be more complimentary, but they are actually too matchy-matchy.


----------



## averagejoe

What do you think of the new B27 shoes?







From: https://wwd.com/menswear-news/mens-accessories/dior-to-launch-b27-sneaker-for-men-1234606979/


> *The B27 will be available in Dior stores from November 2020.*
> 
> By Joelle Diderich on September 29, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-top version of Dior's B27 sneaker.
> Courtesy of Dior
> 
> *SNEAK PEEK:* Fresh off the success of its sneaker collaboration with Air Jordan, Dior is expanding its footwear offering with the upcoming launch of its B27 sneaker.
> Kim Jones, creative director of men’s wear at Dior, channeled sportswear inspirations ranging from vintage Eighties tennis shoes to the skateboarding universe.
> Available in low- and high-top versions, priced at 790 euros and 890 euros, respectively, the shoes come in white, black or gray, the French luxury house’s signature shade. Materials include calf leather and nubuck, and the Dior Oblique motif appears as a classic jacquard or perforated in leather.
> 
> Subtle details include eyelets shaped like the initials CD, while the word “Dior” is embossed on the heel and inscribed on the sole. The B27 will be available in Dior stores from November.
> 
> 
> Five million people registered for a chance to buy Air Jordan 1 OG Dior limited-edition sneakers, which cost $2,000 for the low-top version and $2,200 for the high-top model.
> 
> Pietro Beccari, president and chief executive officer of Christian Dior Couture, said 13,000 pairs of the coveted shoes were produced


----------



## trunkdevil

averagejoe said:


> What do you think of the new B27 shoes?


Not a fan. Yikes


----------



## averagejoe

lvisland said:


> Not a fan. Yikes


I kind of like the white one which also comes in a high top, although I wonder if I like it because it looks like the Air Diors (?).


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> What do you think of the new B27 shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From: https://wwd.com/menswear-news/mens-accessories/dior-to-launch-b27-sneaker-for-men-1234606979/



I actually like the mid top black one.  It's something I would wear on a regular basis.  

Just got texted the spring collection.  It's overwhelming in terms of quantity.  It's like feast or famine.  Last collection there is little to choose from and now it's like too many stuff to choose from!  Some of the nylon technical wear are reminiscent of Prada sports I must say.  Overall it's a very commercial friendly collection and a little bit of everything for all tastes.  I will be picking  up few things for sure.  Perhaps more than just a few...


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I actually like the mid top black one.  It's something I would wear on a regular basis.
> 
> Just got texted the spring collection.  It's overwhelming in terms of quantity.  It's like feast or famine.  Last collection there is little to choose from and now it's like too many stuff to choose from!  Some of the nylon technical wear are reminiscent of Prada sports I must say.  Overall it's a very commercial friendly collection and a little bit of everything for all tastes.  I will be picking  up few things for sure.  Perhaps more than just a few...


I agree. I already preordered one item but I want to wait for the rest to arrive so I can see what they look like. A few too many good pieces all at once.


----------



## achau626c

I am considering to get this trench coat from Dior but online as it will be much cheaper but only size EU46/UK36 is available.

However, I am not sure about the sizing. I have another coat from Saint Laurent in size 42, it hugs my body just right.

Or i can still order this one and have it altered professionally. LOLLL


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> I am considering to get this trench coat from Dior but online as it will be much cheaper but only size EU46/UK36 is available.
> 
> However, I am not sure about the sizing. I have another coat from Saint Laurent in size 42, it hugs my body just right.
> 
> Or i can still order this one and have it altered professionally. LOLLL
> View attachment 4872626


A Saint Laurent 42 is very small. I have one Saint Laurent jacket in that size and it fits very tight on me. Dior sizing under Kim Jones tends to run oversized or relaxed, so a Dior 46 would be much larger than the Saint Laurent 42. Professional alteration can help, but it generally shortens the sleeves, the hem, takes in the sides, and any more modification would be using the coat as fabric to make another coat because the patterns used to make the coat would have to be cut again to make the coat look normal. For instance, even moving the shoulders would affect how the arm hole meets the sleeves.


----------



## averagejoe

Wearing my denim Oblique shirt from Fall 2020 for the first time, along with the CD Icon ring, Rimowa clutch, and B23 shoes. My Chiffre Rouge is hidden by the sleeve.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> A Saint Laurent 42 is very small. I have one Saint Laurent jacket in that size and it fits very tight on me. Dior sizing under Kim Jones tends to run oversized or relaxed, so a Dior 46 would be much larger than the Saint Laurent 42. Professional alteration can help, but it generally shortens the sleeves, the hem, takes in the sides, and any more modification would be using the coat as fabric to make another coat because the patterns used to make the coat would have to be cut again to make the coat look normal. For instance, even moving the shoulders would affect how the arm hole meets the sleeves.



 I am thinking what to get for xmas and this coat is one of my options. I will probably get something else instead. I have always wanted a pair of B23 in white LOL


----------



## MrChris

Popped into the boutique and unexpectedly picked up this piece. I've been looking for an easy, worry-free cross body for a while and loved that this was subtle but still had a bit of that Oblique magic with leather trimming. Also love the detachable strap, making it super versatile.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Popped into the boutique and unexpectedly picked up this piece. I've been looking for an easy, worry-free cross body for a while and loved that this was subtle but still had a bit of that Oblique magic with leather trimming. Also love the detachable strap, making it super versatile.
> View attachment 4880796


Wow! Is it Oblique nylon? It looks very worry-free and easy to use!


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Is it Oblique nylon? It looks very worry-free and easy to use!


Yes, it's Oblique nylon! So it's super light too


----------



## hightea_xx

Back home for a few days, enjoying the fall leaves in the Gatineau Hills.  But of course even while hiking it has to be fashion.





Wearing Summer ‘20 bomber jacket and Fall ‘20 beret


----------



## averagejoe

This shirt was restocked from SS20 randomly, and unfortunately my SA was only able to hold the two sizes that are normally larger than my regular size, because he wasn't there when the item was restocked without announcement, and other SAs battled over this shirt for their clients. I had to order my size from a different SA, from Montreal!

Here is it is in two sizes up from my regular size, which was way too loose for my liking, and could not be altered because it is a knit:



And I finally got it in my size from Montreal:




I'm so happy that I own this shirt now. I missed out on SS2020 because I didn't even know this existed. By the time I noticed it, there was only one size left at my local boutique.


----------



## hightea_xx

When images of the Oblique Tapestry B23s I knew I had to have them!!!  I was never super drawn to the B23 style with all the plastic finishes, but the ‘carpet’ fabric was just too cool!  And then they didn’t make it into production with the Winter collection, so I decided it wasn’t meant to be.  Fast forward to the updated Spring version with the added bright blue details, and they were again on my radar!  And I’m so fortunate that my SA was able to secure me a pair (our boutique only received one of each size).




Went to collect them today with @averagejoe, only to find out it’s his birthday!  Happy Birthday!!! So his SA brought us champagne to toast to his good health.




My OOTD, please disregard my Nike’s hiding in the background lol.





Wearing a Navy Dior overshirt with oblique detail on the pocket, Oblique interior Jean jacket, my Studded Lady Dior, Danseuse Etoile choker, and Scarab ring (cruise 2020).


----------



## averagejoe

It was fun, @hightea_xx ! Absolutely loving your new shoes. Hope my SA can transfer them in!

Outfit: Air Dior bag, Oblique shirt, Dior Homme leather jacket, B23s, Chiffre Rouge D01 watch, and CD Icon ring.


----------



## hightea_xx

Adventures during quarantine: exploring different parts of my city, even in the cool autumn air!




Sporting my new Oblique Tapestry B23s, Fall 20 1947 Jean jacket, and my Diorama


----------



## pocketpikachu

New wallet. Came across the black oblique galaxy leather one on the site and made a trip down to my boutique with the intention of getting it, but it did not look as nice in real life, so I ended up getting the classic oblique jacquard one instead.


----------



## averagejoe

In preparation for a new pair of shoes that I will buy soon, my SA enticed me to get these socks, which are ridiculously overpriced $410 CAD!!! I hope that they don't shred or get holes too easily, considering the price. Not sure why these are $150 more than the other Oblique socks that they have, which have exactly the same materials. He also gave me and my brother scented candles as gifts. 

The holiday packaging is absolutely beautiful! It is metallized in some areas. I saw some people with the bag before going into the store, and I wanted to buy something just to get the bag!


----------



## maximemw

averagejoe said:


> In preparation for a new pair of shoes that I will buy soon, my SA enticed me to get these socks, which are ridiculously overpriced $410 CAD!!! I hope that they don't shred or get holes too easily, considering the price. Not sure why these are $150 more than the other Oblique socks that they have, which have exactly the same materials. He also gave me and my brother scented candles as gifts.
> 
> The holiday packaging is absolutely beautiful! It is metallized in some areas. I saw some people with the bag before going into the store, and I wanted to buy something just to get the bag!
> View attachment 4906102
> View attachment 4906103



Apparently the higher price is because is more winter material ( is what my SA told me )


----------



## Deeky

410CAD for a pair of socks


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Apparently the higher price is because is more winter material ( is what my SA told me )


The material is exactly the same as the other socks. These socks are not winter socks. They are very thin, which concerns me about the wear and tear part. However, they will look great with the new shoes I'm going to get soon.


----------



## maximemw

averagejoe said:


> The material is exactly the same as the other socks. These socks are not winter socks. They are very thin, which concerns me about the wear and tear part. However, they will look great with the new shoes I'm going to get soon.



Ok weird, because my SA in Dior montreal show me the same socks, and when I ask why the price is so high, because my previous Dior sock was 260$, My SA tell me that :/


----------



## ultravisitor

I CANNOT WAIT to see the Kenny Scharf collaboration! I already texted my SA about it.


----------



## surfers

Pick up a B25 White Sneaker today.


----------



## PookieMalibu

SA hooked me up. Still praying there's a spare pair of Air Dior J's lying around.


----------



## averagejoe

PookieMalibu said:


> SA hooked me up. Still praying there's a spare pair of Air Dior J's lying around.


Wow! They still have these items available? I wonder if they're now just travelling around different boutiques from the pop-up store leftovers.


----------



## PookieMalibu

averagejoe said:


> Wow! They still have these items available? I wonder if they're now just travelling around different boutiques from the pop-up store leftovers.



Apparently so. Ties. They had a few of the blue button down poplin shirts. Couldn't find any of the sweaters. I think they had the jackets/blazers, the navy blue polo similar to mine. Seems like almost everything but the actual Air Dior's themselves.


----------



## averagejoe

PookieMalibu said:


> Apparently so. Ties. They had a few of the blue button down poplin shirts. Couldn't find any of the sweaters. I think they had the jackets/blazers, the navy blue polo similar to mine. Seems like almost everything but the actual Air Dior's themselves.


Did they have the pouch on strap? I managed to get one and I'm really glad I did. Just curious if that is still around.


----------



## averagejoe

I picked up my sale items today with @hightea_xx , and my SA gave me a beautiful gift!


----------



## averagejoe

I finally got the CD1 shoes. Been wanting them to match my gradient Saddle and Rimowa, as well as the nylon Saddle belt bag in light blue that I recently acquired from my brother. Was tempted to buy them full priced twice, at least, and am glad I waited.

I also got the classic CD Icon T-shirt (my first one), and also the reversible Harrington blouson jacket in navy and Oblique. I love the jacket. It is so easy to wear! Excuse how sloppy my staging is. I was too excited to open the bag.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I picked up my sale items today with @hightea_xx , and my SA gave me a beautiful gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926608
> View attachment 4926611
> View attachment 4926612



Open sesame! ...seems like I posted a second too slow.

Great items! The reversible jacket is really nice!


----------



## averagejoe

My year-end gift, which I didn't expect to receive at all! I love my SA!


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> My year-end gift, which I didn't expect to receive at all! I love my SA!
> View attachment 4926618
> View attachment 4926619
> View attachment 4926620
> View attachment 4926621
> View attachment 4926622
> View attachment 4926623



Both the packaging and the gift itself are lovely! Enjoy all your new items! Sounds like you found a gem of an SA.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Both the packaging and the gift itself are lovely! Enjoy all your new items! Sounds like you found a gem of an SA.


Thank you! Indeed! I expected only to pick up sale items, especially after having to cancel an item and also refund my Oblique hat because it didn't fit.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Thank you! Indeed! I expected only to pick up sale items, especially after having to cancel an item and also refund my Oblique hat because it didn't fit.



Not sure how it is in Toronto but the stores are dead in Montreal so any sale feels like a big win for SAs these days. I've never seen Holts look like such a ghost town.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the Oblique hat. Sadly I had to return it because the medium size is waaay too large (I pre-ordered this back in September). The hat moves on my head when I turn my neck.

Hopefully the small comes into stock soon.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Not sure how it is in Toronto but the stores are dead in Montreal so any sale feels like a big win for SAs these days. I've never seen Holts look like such a ghost town.


We are on lockdown so it is harder to tell, but when I visit my SA, he is super busy with phone sales and I have arrived once when he was serving another client who purchased a $13800 Lady Dior! 

Popular guy.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> We are on lockdown so it is harder to tell, but when I visit my SA, he is super busy with phone sales and I have arrived once when he was serving another client who purchased a $13800 Lady Dior!
> 
> Popular guy.



Sounds like a fab LD, was it an an exotic or an artist series?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Sounds like a fab LD, was it an an exotic or an artist series?


Exotic, Himalayan pink and grey ombre lizard.


----------



## maximemw

Christofle said:


> Not sure how it is in Toronto but the stores are dead in Montreal so any sale feels like a big win for SAs these days. I've never seen Holts look like such a ghost town.



You are not going at the right time. I was there today and pretty much all of the SA were taken in addition to most clients  having 2 or 3 bags each. The people are scared because stores may be closed for another lockdown on the 17th of Dec.Holt Montreal made 1.5 million in sales just last week.



Side Note, the Dior sale in Montreal is really bad this time, not that much stuff.


----------



## netinvader

Dior jacquard Saddle Pouch with matching nails


----------



## averagejoe

netinvader said:


> Dior jacquard Saddle Pouch with matching nails
> View attachment 4928932


I copied your post here for us guys in the Dior forum. Welcome to our guy's thread! I love the matching nails.


----------



## netinvader

averagejoe said:


> I copied your post here for us guys in the Dior forum. Welcome to our guy's thread! I love the matching nails.


Ooh thanks! Still discovering the forums, will head over there now!


----------



## netinvader

Here’s a couple shots with the bag and a Dior silk bandana I picked up —in the process of moving sorry about the mess!


----------



## averagejoe

netinvader said:


> Here’s a couple shots with the bag and a Dior silk bandana I picked up —in the process of moving sorry about the mess!


Nice Dior pieces you got there!


----------



## shinenzu

do you guys think this jacket will hit sales? im considering buying either this or the other colorway


----------



## maximemw

shinenzu said:


> do you guys think this jacket will hit sales? im considering buying either this or the other colorway



No, is a flagship piece,


----------



## hightea_xx

shinenzu said:


> do you guys think this jacket will hit sales? im considering buying either this or the other colorway



it did actually go on sale!  There was one left in the Toronto boutique at preorder time but it likely was snatched up already.


----------



## shinenzu

hightea_xx said:


> it did actually go on sale!  There was one left in the Toronto boutique at preorder time but it likely was snatched up already.



oh thats good to know! im based in europe so that wouldnt save me a lot, what would you suggest would be the best way to hunt one down? i only have a dior womens store in my country unfortunately


----------



## averagejoe

shinenzu said:


> oh thats good to know! im based in europe so that wouldnt save me a lot, what would you suggest would be the best way to hunt one down? i only have a dior womens store in my country unfortunately


Ask your SA at the women's boutique to transfer a piece in, if you can. You can offer to pay in advance, and know that the sizes run large.


----------



## moissydan98

netinvader said:


> Dior jacquard Saddle Pouch with matching nails
> View attachment 4928932


omg everything about this is perfect!!! love the nails!!


----------



## Asagi

averagejoe said:


> I finally got the CD1 shoes. Been wanting them to match my gradient Saddle and Rimowa, as well as the nylon Saddle belt bag in light blue that I recently acquired from my brother. Was tempted to buy them full priced twice, at least, and am glad I waited.
> 
> I also got the classic CD Icon T-shirt (my first one), and also the reversible Harrington blouson jacket in navy and Oblique. I love the jacket. It is so easy to wear! Excuse how sloppy my staging is. I was too excited to open the bag.
> View attachment 4926613
> View attachment 4926614
> View attachment 4926615
> View attachment 4926616
> View attachment 4926617



Great haul!!


----------



## Liberté

shinenzu said:


> oh thats good to know! im based in europe so that wouldnt save me a lot, what would you suggest would be the best way to hunt one down? i only have a dior womens store in my country unfortunately


You could check the Dior site for availability if the country you're in has a national site. This piece seems to be gone from the France site. It's  currently available on 24s in size 48 though https://www.24s.com/fr-fr/bomber-dior-and-judy-blame-dior_DIOFEC9YBLUME04800 .

Based on what the Canadians are saying here, it seems much easier to get Dior men on sale in Canada than the stores I go to in Europe   There was quite a lot of stuff on sale this summer, and it might be a similar situation this winter because of covid, but if you really want this jacket, I would go for it. I've never seen Dior on sale online.


----------



## hightea_xx

My SA messaged me today to see if I could stop by to collect a gift he had for me...  to my surprise, it was a set of the Christmas ornaments!!!  They are absolutely stunning.  So lucky that he got these for me!!!





Wishing everyone a happy holiday season!


----------



## fatcat2523

Has anyone saw or got any info on the soft saddle bag in small or mini size (don’t know if it even exists). I saw someone has posted it in IG modeling it but I can’t locate the photo again.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Has anyone saw or got any info on the soft saddle bag in small or mini size (don’t know if it even exists). I saw someone has posted it in IG modeling it but I can’t locate the photo again.


Do you mean the soft Saddle hobo bag? If so, then it does come in a size smaller than the main model (which is quite large). In Canada, the bag was ~$3150 for the Oblique, if I'm not mistaken.

They also have this new version of the Saddle coming out, which looks larger and softer than the original.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean the soft Saddle hobo bag? If so, then it does come in a size smaller than the main model (which is quite large). In Canada, the bag was ~$3150 for the Oblique, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> They also have this new version of the Saddle coming out, which looks larger and softer than the original.
> View attachment 4938941
> View attachment 4938942
> View attachment 4938943


Thank you Aj, I wish I can find more info on the Soft Saddle as the main model is too big. The one I saw on IG seems small size like a mini Lindy which is tempting.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you Aj, I wish I can find more info on the Soft Saddle as the main model is too big. The one I saw on IG seems small size like a mini Lindy which is tempting.


I do like this soft Saddle hobo, but I still prefer the original Kim Jones/Matthew Williams Saddle. I like it so much that I now have two of them, and at one point was contemplating a third in the smooth brown leather for Winter 2020 but couldn't justify a third one.


----------



## surfers

fatcat2523 said:


> Has anyone saw or got any info on the soft saddle bag in small or mini size (don’t know if it even exists). I saw someone has posted it in IG modeling it but I can’t locate the photo again.



Is this the mini sac saddle you are referring to? It’s definitely smaller than the original size.






						Accueil | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> I do like this soft Saddle hobo, but I still prefer the original Kim Jones/Matthew Williams Saddle. I like it so much that I now have two of them, and at one point was contemplating a third in the smooth brown leather for Winter 2020 but couldn't justify a third one.





surfers said:


> Is this the mini sac saddle you are referring to? It’s definitely smaller than the original size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accueil | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


I finally managed to find the photo. I think this is a soft saddle bag?! But the size seems small though.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> I finally managed to find the photo. I think this is a soft saddle bag?! But the size seems small though.


This is the one my SA offered to transfer in for me for around $3150. It may just be considered the small, although not officially. They sent one to Canada, to Vancouver.


----------



## anontoronto

Hi, 

I've been a long time lurker here and was hoping to get an opinion for which bag should I get. I currently have the Dior and Rimowa clutch in silver (probably my favourite bag ever at the moment!) and the pouch with strap in the newspaper print (such a cute piece). 

I've been eyeing the Elite Messenger Pouch but I haven't seen any reviews about it online. Just wondering if anyone has seen it in person or owns it. I like that it can be worn over the shoulder or crossbody like a belt bag. 

I've also thought about getting the saddle bag because, well it's iconic at this point. I want to get it in the black grained calfskin so it can go well with most of my outfits, but just wondering if it just seems too simple in design. With the saddle bag too, I've been hearing mixed opinions, some people liking the style and silhouette while others don't.

Any thoughts would be appreciated !


----------



## Highendlessbag

Wow superb pieces! Thanks for sharing. A couple of questions, if you don’t mind my asking, do Dior pieces go on sale? Also how do you get free gift from Dior? Longtime buyer? Would you mind sharing your SA contact? Also from Vancouver. 


averagejoe said:


> I picked up my sale items today with @hightea_xx , and my SA gave me a beautiful gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926608
> View attachment 4926611
> View attachment 4926612


----------



## averagejoe

Highendlessbag said:


> Wow superb pieces! Thanks for sharing. A couple of questions, if you don’t mind my asking, do Dior pieces go on sale? Also how do you get free gift from Dior? Longtime buyer? Would you mind sharing your SA contact? Also from Vancouver.


Dior pieces go on sale twice a year, but doesn't usually include any women's bags. It's mostly shoes, RTW, and costume jewelry with some SLGs potentially. 

To get a free gift from any brand, I think you have to show that you want to continue purchasing from a brand, rather than a one-time purchase.

For the Vancouver location, I recommend Kenny. You can find him on Instagram as @kenny.diorhotelvan.


----------



## averagejoe

anontoronto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been a long time lurker here and was hoping to get an opinion for which bag should I get. I currently have the Dior and Rimowa clutch in silver (probably my favourite bag ever at the moment!) and the pouch with strap in the newspaper print (such a cute piece).
> 
> I've been eyeing the Elite Messenger Pouch but I haven't seen any reviews about it online. Just wondering if anyone has seen it in person or owns it. I like that it can be worn over the shoulder or crossbody like a belt bag.
> 
> I've also thought about getting the saddle bag because, well it's iconic at this point. I want to get it in the black grained calfskin so it can go well with most of my outfits, but just wondering if it just seems too simple in design. With the saddle bag too, I've been hearing mixed opinions, some people liking the style and silhouette while others don't.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated !


Somehow I missed your post. I think you should go with the Saddle. It is their iconic style, as you said, and I love it so much I have 2 now.

The other bag has a flaw in the design where the strap pulls up on the flap, so over time, the edges of the flap where the strap pulls on will curl up. Unless you only use it as a belt bag (and I think it may be too structured for a belt bag), go with the Saddle.


----------



## Highendlessbag

averagejoe said:


> Dior pieces go on sale twice a year, but doesn't usually include any women's bags. It's mostly shoes, RTW, and costume jewelry with some SLGs potentially.
> 
> To get a free gift from any brand, I think you have to show that you want to continue purchasing from a brand, rather than a one-time purchase.
> 
> For the Vancouver location, I recommend Kenny. You can find him on Instagram as @kenny.diorhotelvan.


Hi averagejoe (though looking at your fashion sense, there is nothing average about you, and I mean that in the best of ways), thanks for your reply. Yes, since I started going bag crazy a few months ago, I bought a couple of bags on two separate occasions at an LV boutique and have not had any special treatment. I thought maybe this lack of free gift was because I used 2 different SAs, but then they would have a record of me buying twice there because I joined their email lis. Apart from being accommodating and giving me 2 samples of their colognes, the service was nothing spectacular, no extra gifts lol. I guess I should use someone more regularly from now on, and yes I will try to contact Kenny next time...


----------



## averagejoe

Highendlessbag said:


> Hi averagejoe (though looking at your fashion sense, there is nothing average about you, and I mean that in the best of ways), thanks for your reply. Yes, since I started going bag crazy a few months ago, I bought a couple of bags on two separate occasions at an LV boutique and have not had any special treatment. I thought maybe this lack of free gift was because I used 2 different SAs, but then they would have a record of me buying twice there because I joined their email lis. Apart from being accommodating and giving me 2 samples of their colognes, the service was nothing spectacular, no extra gifts lol. I guess I should use someone more regularly from now on, and yes I will try to contact Kenny next time...


Aww thanks for the compliment!

Having 2 SAs can affect that. SAs can see your transaction history, but I think the gifts are initiated by the SAs. My SA ordered all my gifts in for me, he said. He can pick what to give and it takes time for the item to ship in. I'm not sure if a big client who shops with several SAs get flagged by the managers at the boutique to initiate gift-giving. Sounds like that happens too. At Dior, they have customer "tiers" based on spending. I can't imagine the boutique ignoring higher tier customers if they choose not to stick to one SA. That being said, sticking to an SA is good. They are more likely to respond to your messages asking for items, and take the initiative to show you new arrivals/sale items/rare pieces since you have a purchase history with them.


----------



## maximemw

Highendlessbag said:


> Hi averagejoe (though looking at your fashion sense, there is nothing average about you, and I mean that in the best of ways), thanks for your reply. Yes, since I started going bag crazy a few months ago, I bought a couple of bags on two separate occasions at an LV boutique and have not had any special treatment. I thought maybe this lack of free gift was because I used 2 different SAs, but then they would have a record of me buying twice there because I joined their email lis. Apart from being accommodating and giving me 2 samples of their colognes, the service was nothing spectacular, no extra gifts lol. I guess I should use someone more regularly from now on, and yes I will try to contact Kenny next time...



I agree that it is nice to receive gifts, but you shouldn't expect to receive any because you buy a bag or two a year. also you must not buy things telling yourself that you hope for a gift

From my side what I experienced in terms of gifts this year, I spent more than 5000 $ at dior and around 5000 $ also at Fendi and I received nothing from dior but I received a wish card and a small gift from Fendi. 

all this to say that you should not expect to receive gifts, it comes as a surprise


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> I agree that it is nice to receive gifts, but you shouldn't expect to receive any because you buy a bag or two a year. also you must not buy things telling yourself that you hope for a gift
> 
> From my side what I experienced in terms of gifts this year, I spent more than 5000 $ at dior and around 5000 $ also at Fendi and I received nothing from dior but I received a wish card and a small gift from Fendi.
> 
> all this to say that you should not expect to receive gifts, it comes as a surprise


I agree that they usually come as a surprise and we shouldn't expect them, but because we can compare across brands, it certainly makes some brands stand out more than others when it comes to making their clients feel special. I have mentioned it here before several months ago, but I was very disappointed by Gucci. Based on my brother's spending of over $20000 that year at Gucci, we got a disorganized experience in customization (where our appointment was essentially cancelled even though we attended on time):






						Dudes and their Diors
					

I wonder how I'm can bring this up to my SA without sounding demanding! I, too, would like a Diet Coke and treats! Hello Averagejoe… Only spend your time and money where you are celebrated... not tolerated. I am only armed with a smile and positively great energy and that always get me more than...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The impression we got was that Gucci believed their stuff sells anyway without trying to make clients feel special. 

At LV, I didn't buy much but they invited me to two extravagant champagne events, one for Christmas and one for Chinese New Year. It's too bad I don't like LV as much anymore, because they certainly made the client experience incredible.


----------



## 8teen

achau626c said:


> I am thinking what to get for xmas and this coat is one of my options. I will probably get something else instead. I have always wanted a pair of B23 in white LOL


If you still want, they have B23 in leopard oblique. Take extra 30% off the price shown








						Christian Dior B23 Sneakers in Leopard Canvas on SALE - MonaLisaLikes
					

Shop Christian Dior B23 Sneakers in Leopard Canvas With up to -70% OFF on MonaLisaLikes. 100% Real Dior Shoes in Leopard Dior Oblique Canvas at outlet price




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## Deeky

I've spent about $10k at LV and never received anything. But then again, the customer service at Singapore's luxury boutiques are amongst the worst I've ever seen - the most you can expect is a courteous SA and maybe a glass of water, but no soft drinks, champagne, gifts or anything.

But when I walk-in in Europe, the service was much, much better - always offered drinks or or alcohol even if im just browsing, and the attitudes of the SAs are just better.


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> I've spent about $10k at LV and never received anything. But then again, the customer service at Singapore's luxury boutiques are amongst the worst I've ever seen - the most you can expect is a courteous SA and maybe a glass of water, but no soft drinks, champagne, gifts or anything.
> 
> But when I walk-in in Europe, the service was much, much better - always offered drinks or or alcohol even if im just browsing, and the attitudes of the SAs are just better.


Wow! At LV in Toronto, I had no prior shopping experience at the flagship and I was offered soft drinks too!


----------



## Kevinh73

Highendlessbag said:


> Hi averagejoe (though looking at your fashion sense, there is nothing average about you, and I mean that in the best of ways), thanks for your reply. Yes, since I started going bag crazy a few months ago, I bought a couple of bags on two separate occasions at an LV boutique and have not had any special treatment. I thought maybe this lack of free gift was because I used 2 different SAs, but then they would have a record of me buying twice there because I joined their email lis. Apart from being accommodating and giving me 2 samples of their colognes, the service was nothing spectacular, no extra gifts lol. I guess I should use someone more regularly from now on, and yes I will try to contact Kenny next time...



I assume you bought two canvas bags total for the past few months.  That purchase volume isn’t going to cut it for LV unless you were buying two hardsided bags.  The type of client LV wants are the ones who buys ready to wear, home goods, etc. Basically someone who buys higher margin goods.  Those are the ones who will get gifts.  Sometimes very nice gifts.  If bags are all you are interested in from LV, I would suggest you buy only from one SA.  If that one SA thinks you have potential to be developed into a long term loyal client, he/she will more likely give you small gifts even if you just buy one bag every few months.  If your finance doesn’t allow you to buy that much, I would suggest you stop by your store during none busy hours (ie. not weekend) and chat with your SA, this will help if your aim is to get a free gift In the future.


----------



## jtpolaris

Hi everyone, very new to the forum and designer bags in general! I'm from Vancouver and currently working in NYC, and have been really into the Saddle bag, in particular the black grained calfskin and black oblique leather (apologies if I'm calling them the wrong name haha). Was hoping for some recommendations between these two! Also very open to other bags/brands (was eyeing a Puzzle bumbag or smaller Puzzle from the women's side, or a LV sling/bumbag) but I do understand this is a Dior subforum.

I work 5 days a week in scrubs/sometimes a whitecoat and use an old backpack for work, and even assuming COVID19 gets better my hospital doesn't really do year-end/holiday parties or anything where we have to dress too nicely for, so this would be a strictly days-off type of bag, going to museums, go out and around town, going for lunch/dinner, or very casually too. Not entirely sure on the size of the bag, the Mini seems good for every day wear but the regular sized one seems more useful (although I usually don't bring much with me other than my phone, wallet, keys, maybe a water bottle, maybe a small camera). I like the "preppy" look and usually wear a button up in the summer and coats/sweaters/knitwears/sweatshirts/hoodies in the winter, and most of my colors are pretty neutral, like black, white, brown, grey, navy, dark green, etc. 

Hoping the Saddle (or something else) will be my first "leap" into the world of designer bags, and looking forward to reading more threads and looking at all the pics everyone has on here!


----------



## averagejoe

jtpolaris said:


> Hi everyone, very new to the forum and designer bags in general! I'm from Vancouver and currently working in NYC, and have been really into the Saddle bag, in particular the black grained calfskin and black oblique leather (apologies if I'm calling them the wrong name haha). Was hoping for some recommendations between these two! Also very open to other bags/brands (was eyeing a Puzzle bumbag or smaller Puzzle from the women's side, or a LV sling/bumbag) but I do understand this is a Dior subforum.
> 
> I work 5 days a week in scrubs/sometimes a whitecoat and use an old backpack for work, and even assuming COVID19 gets better my hospital doesn't really do year-end/holiday parties or anything where we have to dress too nicely for, so this would be a strictly days-off type of bag, going to museums, go out and around town, going for lunch/dinner, or very casually too. Not entirely sure on the size of the bag, the Mini seems good for every day wear but the regular sized one seems more useful (although I usually don't bring much with me other than my phone, wallet, keys, maybe a water bottle, maybe a small camera). I like the "preppy" look and usually wear a button up in the summer and coats/sweaters/knitwears/sweatshirts/hoodies in the winter, and most of my colors are pretty neutral, like black, white, brown, grey, navy, dark green, etc.
> 
> Hoping the Saddle (or something else) will be my first "leap" into the world of designer bags, and looking forward to reading more threads and looking at all the pics everyone has on here!


Welcome to the Purse Forum! I have wanted the Puzzle bag as well, but I think that it is nowhere near as iconic as the Saddle, which has now become a staple in both the men's and women's collections. I wouldn't choose the LV Bumbag in this case. It is the least special in my opinion (no offense to anyone who owns it). A lot of brands make amazing bum bags now, and I don't think Vuitton makes the most unique ones.

Of the two Saddle choices you mentioned, either are fine. The black grained calfskin is more scratch resistant than the black raised Oblique leather. The black Oblique leather is pricier, too. The mini is super cute, but is so small that it cannot actually fit a standard smarphone. People who use it put the phone in the back pocket where it sticks out, but then it stretches the leather on the back pocket and creates an indentation where it normally sits. I would not be okay with that. I suggest the regular size in this case, and with the fabric strap. It looks so chic with the Dior fabric strap.


----------



## averagejoe

I finally got the B27s, and the mini Roller bag with the handle. Didn't like how the Roller bag looked on me before, but the top handle makes a world of difference. Super cute when held with just the top handle. 

They were out of men's boxes and Christmas boxes, so I got the white women's one instead, which actually fits the mini Roller really well given how wide the bag is (the men's boxes are quite flat).




I really like their new men's dust bags. The logo is 3D, and the navy colour matches the Kim Jones Dior men's theme. 




The B27s are very, very nice. The top strap is removable.



My SA threw in this card from the new SS2021 men's collection.


----------



## wrms

jtpolaris said:


> Hi everyone, very new to the forum and designer bags in general! I'm from Vancouver and currently working in NYC, and have been really into the Saddle bag, in particular the black grained calfskin and black oblique leather (apologies if I'm calling them the wrong name haha). Was hoping for some recommendations between these two! Also very open to other bags/brands (was eyeing a Puzzle bumbag or smaller Puzzle from the women's side, or a LV sling/bumbag) but I do understand this is a Dior subforum.
> 
> I work 5 days a week in scrubs/sometimes a whitecoat and use an old backpack for work, and even assuming COVID19 gets better my hospital doesn't really do year-end/holiday parties or anything where we have to dress too nicely for, so this would be a strictly days-off type of bag, going to museums, go out and around town, going for lunch/dinner, or very casually too. Not entirely sure on the size of the bag, the Mini seems good for every day wear but the regular sized one seems more useful (although I usually don't bring much with me other than my phone, wallet, keys, maybe a water bottle, maybe a small camera). I like the "preppy" look and usually wear a button up in the summer and coats/sweaters/knitwears/sweatshirts/hoodies in the winter, and most of my colors are pretty neutral, like black, white, brown, grey, navy, dark green, etc.
> 
> Hoping the Saddle (or something else) will be my first "leap" into the world of designer bags, and looking forward to reading more threads and looking at all the pics everyone has on here!



Just a few thoughts for you regarding the saddle...I bought the bag almost 2 years ago and realized it is probably one of my least favorite to use. The bag is awkwardly shaped and sometimes takes some rearranging when something is taken out/replaced because of how flat it is. The bag really only looks good worn cross body -- if you try to one shoulder it, it is hard to keep on the shoulder or is flopping around weirdly because of how the straps are arranged. I dislike the fact the straps can't be removed as it would be nice to use like a clutch. 

I think the Rimowa x Dior clutch may be a better option. It can be dressy or casual, looks good crossbody/shoulder/hand carried. It actually fits quite a lot. 

I also have a large puzzle bag which I love. I always get a lot of compliments when I wear it, especially because it slouches very nicely. The leather is also very luxurious. Personally, in comparison to the saddle, I feel like the saddle is extremely overpriced. The leather on the saddle just doesn't feel that great to me. The original bag I ordered had some sloppy manufacturing, but when I went to the boutique to compare, realized the bags they had in stock had similar issues. I thought the old price of 2700 was already overpriced and the new price seems silly, not to mention the new mini is almost the same price as the old oblique regular saddle price. 

Can I also potentially suggest a Fendi Selleria Peekaboo? It can be casual or dressy and the leather is miles better than the saddle. 

Or how about a Prada nylon belt bag? The bag could transition from work to casual use. I also work in healthcare and use it daily as I can clean the whole thing, inside and out, with sanitizing wipes.

Yikes...it really sounds like I'm trying to steer you away from the saddle. I promise I still like the bag and how it looks when worn.


----------



## Deeky

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but it seems like seasonal Keepalls are produced in 45 again:




and also, these are gorgeous and reasonably priced (for LV anyway)


----------



## averagejoe

wrms said:


> I also have a large puzzle bag which I love. I always get a lot of compliments when I wear it, especially because it slouches very nicely. The leather is also very luxurious. Personally, in comparison to the saddle, I feel like the saddle is extremely overpriced. The leather on the saddle just doesn't feel that great to me. The original bag I ordered had some sloppy manufacturing, but when I went to the boutique to compare, realized the bags they had in stock had similar issues. I thought the old price of 2700 was already overpriced and the new price seems silly, not to mention the new mini is almost the same price as the old oblique regular saddle price.


I do agree that the price of the new mini is ridiculous, although I noticed LV is playing a similar pricing game. Their trunk wallet on strap is about the same price, and it is just a wallet too!

I find the quality of the Saddle to be fine in my experience, and I have 2 of them. The leather feels thick and supple, although of course Fendi's Selleria is better as it is a thicker leather. The resin edges are fine on mine. I have seen where there may be a bit of excess, but I've seen that so often across so many brands now that I just leave it as is and ignore it.

The Saddle is hard to wear on top of a coat. I mean, it can be adjusted to accommodate a parka underneath, but I don't like the idea of the zipper or buttons of the coat pressing into the back of the bag, so I haven't used the Saddle in this colder weather. I love how it looks, with a mix of sporty and refined especially in leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but it seems like seasonal Keepalls are produced in 45 again:
> 
> View attachment 4954994
> 
> 
> and also, these are gorgeous and reasonably priced (for LV anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4954997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955001


Good to know.

I was actually tempted very much so by the Trio (in Monogram Eclipse) as it became available at 3 locations in Toronto according to the LV website. However, the Oblique mini Roller came back in stock too and I snatched that instead. Now the Oblique mini Roller is sold out in Canada (and may be restocked later), and the Trio is about to be sold out again. Too many choices, and too bad I can't buy them all!


----------



## jtpolaris

Thanks for the reply everyone, forgot my password and got too lazy to reset it lol...

Thank you for the recommendations, the Fendi Selleria Peekaboo is a bit out of my price range (I only saw the $4300 for grey and $5500 for black on the website - would prefer to get something for ~$3000 and then get something else down the line, maybe a new wallet, coat, or another bag such as a cheaper bumbag/belt-bag), etc. The Rimowa x Dior is actually a good idea, I didn't even think about it, the black looks great. Not entirely sure about the size though, I did want a slightly bigger bag to potentially hold a camera or hand lotion, hand sanitizer, spare mask, etc.! I've been looking at the Prada belt-bags too and they look good, same issue with size though!  I was also looking at the Trio you guys posted above, and was also looking at the Soft Trunk, but wasn't sure about your guys' thoughts! 

Is it like weird that I want something that's easily recognizable/iconic, but not "loud"? Sort of like the Saddle, Puzzle, etc.? 

What do you wear in the winter primarily? It's my first time into the designer world and will likely be a "one-bag" guy for the short-ish future (not including backpacks, random messenger bags, tote bags, etc. for work, errands, etc.) I'm OK wearing the Saddle under my down jacket or overcoat or whatever too if it's too tight/not as nice to wear on top. Also the Saddle in light blue is so pretty but I assume that's long sold out and gone now. I did see the Stussy one on the website but I wasn't too big of a fan!


----------



## jtpolaris

Wasn't sure how to edit my post and I feel bad making another reply, but what about the YSL Sac De Jour if I get one of the smaller ones (maybe need to go on the women's side of the site?). Sorry for going off topic in a Dior forum and thread!


----------



## averagejoe

jtpolaris said:


> Thanks for the reply everyone, forgot my password and got too lazy to reset it lol...
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations, the Fendi Selleria Peekaboo is a bit out of my price range (I only saw the $4300 for grey and $5500 for black on the website - would prefer to get something for ~$3000 and then get something else down the line, maybe a new wallet, coat, or another bag such as a cheaper bumbag/belt-bag), etc. The Rimowa x Dior is actually a good idea, I didn't even think about it, the black looks great. Not entirely sure about the size though, I did want a slightly bigger bag to potentially hold a camera or hand lotion, hand sanitizer, spare mask, etc.! I've been looking at the Prada belt-bags too and they look good, same issue with size though!  I was also looking at the Trio you guys posted above, and was also looking at the Soft Trunk, but wasn't sure about your guys' thoughts!
> 
> Is it like weird that I want something that's easily recognizable/iconic, but not "loud"? Sort of like the Saddle, Puzzle, etc.?
> 
> What do you wear in the winter primarily? It's my first time into the designer world and will likely be a "one-bag" guy for the short-ish future (not including backpacks, random messenger bags, tote bags, etc. for work, errands, etc.) I'm OK wearing the Saddle under my down jacket or overcoat or whatever too if it's too tight/not as nice to wear on top. Also the Saddle in light blue is so pretty but I assume that's long sold out and gone now. I did see the Stussy one on the website but I wasn't too big of a fan!



I totally understand the getting something that is easily recognizable, even without obvious logos. When you said the Oblique leather saddle before, I thought you meant the women's one, which some guys also use. They do not make the black raised Oblique leather on the men's Saddle, but they have the laser-perforated Oblique ones which just came out in October. 

I think some boutiques may still have the blue/white gradient Saddle, or an all light blue one. You should ask an SA to see.

Wearing the Saddle under a coat may be a good way of not having to take the bag on and off when you take off your coat, or when you put on the coat. The Saddle is flat enough to do that as long as your coat fits a bit on the looser side. 



jtpolaris said:


> Wasn't sure how to edit my post and I feel bad making another reply, but what about the YSL Sac De Jour if I get one of the smaller ones (maybe need to go on the women's side of the site?). Sorry for going off topic in a Dior forum and thread!



I have the men's Sac de Jour and I love it! I love the look. Not the most practical bag in the style I got it in, because mine has smooth leather that is prone to scratching, and is very stiff so it is not easy to get in and out of the bag while trying not to scratch it. Were you interested in the "supple" one or the structured one?


----------



## jtpolaris

I don't think I'd be able to pull off the blue haha, but that light blue type of color is probably one of my all time favorite colors! All my clothes are so neutral-colored so I don't know if a light blue would look good on me at all (if I can even find one)...will prob just stick with the black if I end up getting it!  

And honestly not sure about the SDJ! I saw it on another thread here and was like damn that looks nice, and then looked it up on the YSL website - but probably the structured one? I didn't see the small/baby/nano on the men's section and I think the regular size might be too big for what I'm looking for though.


----------



## averagejoe

jtpolaris said:


> I don't think I'd be able to pull off the blue haha, but that light blue type of color is probably one of my all time favorite colors! All my clothes are so neutral-colored so I don't know if a light blue would look good on me at all (if I can even find one)...will prob just stick with the black if I end up getting it!
> 
> And honestly not sure about the SDJ! I saw it on another thread here and was like damn that looks nice, and then looked it up on the YSL website - but probably the structured one? I didn't see the small/baby/nano on the men's section and I think the regular size might be too big for what I'm looking for though.


I thought I wouldn't be able to pull off the gradient light colour, and I'm still trying to buy clothes to match the bag. I think it's worth it, though. I normally stick to blacks. An all-black look is my favourite, but experimenting with colour is fun, too. Kim Jones' Dior men is heavy on blues and navies, I find, and so I have had to adapt my wardrobe to this.

A smaller size of the Sac de Jour may look nice, but maybe in the Souple design. If I end up getting a smaller one, it will probably be black, and I will use the strap from my Sac de Jour Duffel with the smaller bag, to make it look a bit more masculine.

You have 3 great bag choices there: The Saddle, Puzzle. and SDJ. It's hard to go wrong with any of these. I do suggest trying them on in store first. Sometimes a bag looks great in pictures, but it doesn't work well in person.


----------



## jtpolaris

Went over to SoHo last night with the gf, she somehow came out of Burberry with an Olympia after ~10 minutes of looking (her words were something like "I walked in and it just seemed like it was made for me and I don't have anything similar") and then tried to get me to get the crossbody Olympia but it was a tad too small for me.

Anyways, tried on the Saddle, Puzzle, SDJ and immediately didn't feel like the SDJ "fits" me. I fell in love with the navy small Puzzle as the grained leather texture really looked great, the size was perfect and I like how you can wear it behind your back, in front, cross-body, on one shoulder, etc. but I didn't like the gold hardware on the navy, asked if they had the silver hardware like the one on the black Puzzle but unfortunately they didn't. 

However, the Saddle I liked as well. I wish it could hold just a TAD more, but I liked it a lot. It seems like my wallet, phone, and key-pouch is all I could fit in there, maybe a small hand sanitizer and extra face mask. If I put a point and shoot camera it I wouldn't have much space to fit anything else. That makes me lean a bit more towards the Puzzle, but as a first bag I do want the Saddle more, and it just looked so nice on me! 

The problem comes with comparing the black grained leather vs the black oblique (images #2 and 3 here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trouble-choosing-my-first-dior-bag.1031951/). I personally loved the leather, thought it looked sleek, and would theoretically be easier to clean if I got something on it, but the gf said the canvas looked better on me (might have been outfit dependent), looked more "modern", it's subtle yet you can clearly see the iconic pattern, and felt like it was less "formal" than the black leather. I figured since I've never had a designer bag before and the only black bag I have is a random black leather messenger for work, maybe the black would be better? They both looked nice I thought and I really have a hard time deciding between the two!


----------



## averagejoe

jtpolaris said:


> Went over to SoHo last night with the gf, she somehow came out of Burberry with an Olympia after ~10 minutes of looking (her words were something like "I walked in and it just seemed like it was made for me and I don't have anything similar") and then tried to get me to get the crossbody Olympia but it was a tad too small for me.
> 
> Anyways, tried on the Saddle, Puzzle, SDJ and immediately didn't feel like the SDJ "fits" me. I fell in love with the navy small Puzzle as the grained leather texture really looked great, the size was perfect and I like how you can wear it behind your back, in front, cross-body, on one shoulder, etc. but I didn't like the gold hardware on the navy, asked if they had the silver hardware like the one on the black Puzzle but unfortunately they didn't.
> 
> However, the Saddle I liked as well. I wish it could hold just a TAD more, but I liked it a lot. It seems like my wallet, phone, and key-pouch is all I could fit in there, maybe a small hand sanitizer and extra face mask. If I put a point and shoot camera it I wouldn't have much space to fit anything else. That makes me lean a bit more towards the Puzzle, but as a first bag I do want the Saddle more, and it just looked so nice on me!
> 
> The problem comes with comparing the black grained leather vs the black oblique (images #2 and 3 here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trouble-choosing-my-first-dior-bag.1031951/). I personally loved the leather, thought it looked sleek, and would theoretically be easier to clean if I got something on it, but the gf said the canvas looked better on me (might have been outfit dependent), looked more "modern", it's subtle yet you can clearly see the iconic pattern, and felt like it was less "formal" than the black leather. I figured since I've never had a designer bag before and the only black bag I have is a random black leather messenger for work, maybe the black would be better? They both looked nice I thought and I really have a hard time deciding between the two!


I have two leather Saddles. I like how they look in leather. The Oblique Saddle in both the beige/navy and black are really nice, too. I like the leather one a bit more because the shape is already so unique that I don't think it needs logos to be instantly recognizable. I do think that the beige/navy Oblique would be the easiest to match, because it has at least 3 colours in it (with the black strap and buckle). 

Black would not show dirt as easily, so if you choose the Oblique, maybe the black one, then? Or the black leather one. They have the laser-perforated Oblique one, which is a smooth leather (can show scratches a bit more easily) but is a great option if you want leather but still want the Oblique pattern. The Oblique pattern is quite subtle on this, because the perforations are so small.


----------



## tugnabs

Hi dudes,

Long time lurker but first time poster. Thinking about purchasing my first Dior piece (Dior Roller) and looking for some advice:

Roller

Mini Roller

1. Oblique vs. Leather -  leaning towards oblique as a first piece (classic Dior pattern) however am conscious about the fabric pilling over time from cross body use. Anyone can share their experience re wear and tear of this bag or other oblique bags they own? Would leather be a better choice considering they're both the same price?




2. Regular vs. Mini - Regular size seems to be the go to for guys however I quite like the look of the mini with top handle. I usually only carry the bare essentials (cardholder, wallet, keys, etc.) so don't necessarily need a lot of space. Thoughts on choosing mini over the regular? Alternatively, thinking about going with the regular in case I need more space in the future and getting an after market top handle to get the same look. For reference i am 173cm/70kg (5'8; 150 pounds).






Thank you in advance for your thoughts and opinion. Any issue with formatting please let me know.

V


----------



## averagejoe

tugnabs said:


> Hi dudes,
> 
> Long time lurker but first time poster. Thinking about purchasing my first Dior piece (Dior Roller) and looking for some advice:
> 
> Roller
> 
> Mini Roller
> 
> 1. Oblique vs. Leather -  leaning towards oblique as a first piece (classic Dior pattern) however am conscious about the fabric pilling over time from cross body use. Anyone can share their experience re wear and tear of this bag or other oblique bags they own? Would leather be a better choice considering they're both the same price?
> 
> View attachment 4971705
> 
> 
> 2. Regular vs. Mini - Regular size seems to be the go to for guys however I quite like the look of the mini with top handle. I usually only carry the bare essentials (cardholder, wallet, keys, etc.) so don't necessarily need a lot of space. Thoughts on choosing mini over the regular? Alternatively, thinking about going with the regular in case I need more space in the future and getting an after market top handle to get the same look. For reference i am 173cm/70kg (5'8; 150 pounds).
> 
> View attachment 4971710
> 
> View attachment 4971702
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your thoughts and opinion. Any issue with formatting please let me know.
> 
> V


I recently got the mini Roller in Oblique. I love how it looks. Never used to like the Roller because it sat odd on me, especially if worn across the chest like some people wear it. I like the top-handle because I would be carrying it that way in the summer with the strap dangling down when it gets really hot (I don't want to sweat below the strap). I find the mini Roller to be quite big already because of the way the bag is shaped, and I find the larger one to look too big and looks best only when worn on the hip or across the back. You and I are of the same height, so the bag would probably look similar on you as it does on me. No modelling pics yet, unfortunately, as we are on lockdown and we also had a lot of snow come down recently.

As for the material, the Oblique isn't delicate although if you are going to use it daily and heavily, then maybe the leather one is a better choice. I suggest the perforated Oblique leather one in that case, because then you still get the Oblique logos but they are really subtle.


----------



## tugnabs

averagejoe said:


> I recently got the mini Roller in Oblique. I love how it looks. Never used to like the Roller because it sat odd on me, especially if worn across the chest like some people wear it. I like the top-handle because I would be carrying it that way in the summer with the strap dangling down when it gets really hot (I don't want to sweat below the strap). I find the mini Roller to be quite big already because of the way the bag is shaped, and I find the larger one to look too big and looks best only when worn on the hip or across the back. You and I are of the same height, so the bag would probably look similar on you as it does on me. No modelling pics yet, unfortunately, as we are on lockdown and we also had a lot of snow come down recently.
> 
> As for the material, the Oblique isn't delicate although if you are going to use it daily and heavily, then maybe the leather one is a better choice. I suggest the perforated Oblique leather one in that case, because then you still get the Oblique logos but they are really subtle.



Thanks for your insight! You're right I agree the regular when worn across the chest looks quite big on me. It gives me post-apocalyptic kinda vibes which not really the look I'm going for lol but many guys can pull it off well. I think I will mainly wear it on the hip or across the back. I was able to try it on in store yesterday (I live in Melbourne, Australia where shops are open and thankfully minimal case after our brutal lockdown 3 months ago). Both looks ok from my memory but didn't cross my mind to take mod shots as reference. Giving myself a couple more days to mull it over and go back this weekend to pull the trigger if everything works out.

Re material, I probaby will only use it couple times a week tbh (casual fridays when we return to the office and weekend brunches etc) so I think I'm set on the Oblique. Only reason I was cautious about Oblique was the material seemed to be quite fuzzy (for a lack of a better term) upon closer inspection. I wasn't sure if this is because it's the floor stock or just the characteristic of Oblique.

Have you heard anything about upcoming price increases for men's items? I've only heard rumours of a price increase on Feb 1st around 5-10%. Roller currently retails in Australia for AUD2250 (USD 1700) which I believe they had an increase of this item last August.

Apologies for long reply, I hope you're staying safe!


----------



## averagejoe

tugnabs said:


> Thanks for your insight! You're right I agree the regular when worn across the chest looks quite big on me. It gives me post-apocalyptic kinda vibes which not really the look I'm going for lol but many guys can pull it off well. I think I will mainly wear it on the hip or across the back. I was able to try it on in store yesterday (I live in Melbourne, Australia where shops are open and thankfully minimal case after our brutal lockdown 3 months ago). Both looks ok from my memory but didn't cross my mind to take mod shots as reference. Giving myself a couple more days to mull it over and go back this weekend to pull the trigger if everything works out.
> 
> Re material, I probaby will only use it couple times a week tbh (casual fridays when we return to the office and weekend brunches etc) so I think I'm set on the Oblique. Only reason I was cautious about Oblique was the material seemed to be quite fuzzy (for a lack of a better term) upon closer inspection. I wasn't sure if this is because it's the floor stock or just the characteristic of Oblique.
> 
> Have you heard anything about upcoming price increases for men's items? I've only heard rumours of a price increase on Feb 1st around 5-10%. Roller currently retails in Australia for AUD2250 (USD 1700) which I believe they had an increase of this item last August.
> 
> Apologies for long reply, I hope you're staying safe!


I would definitely not wait till Feb 1. Some items are going up in price dramatically, in the ranges for the mid 20%. Someone in another thread said the B23 shoes are to go up from $1100 USD to $1500 USD, which is a 26% increase. An SA told me that the mini ultra matte Lady Dior is going up from $5700 CAD to $7000 CAD, a 23% increase. Seems like a lot of items are going up, especially more popular ones. It is not uncommon for an item to go through at least two price increases a year. 

The Oblique woven fabric can look a bit fuzzy up close, due to the nature of the threads and the weaving. It gives the material a beautiful depth and texture that is often missing in other logo canvas products from other brands. If you're wearing it so infrequently, then the Oblique would be perfect. It used to be used on the Dior travel luggage (with the edges wrapped in leather to prevent rubbing) so if it's good enough for luggage, then it should work well for Friday and weekend wear.


----------



## tugnabs

averagejoe said:


> I would definitely not wait till Feb 1. Some items are going up in price dramatically, in the ranges for the mid 20%. Someone in another thread said the B23 shoes are to go up from $1100 USD to $1500 USD, which is a 26% increase. An SA told me that the mini ultra matte Lady Dior is going up from $5700 CAD to $7000 CAD, a 23% increase. Seems like a lot of items are going up, especially more popular ones. It is not uncommon for an item to go through at least two price increases a year.
> 
> The Oblique woven fabric can look a bit fuzzy up close, due to the nature of the threads and the weaving. It gives the material a beautiful depth and texture that is often missing in other logo canvas products from other brands. If you're wearing it so infrequently, then the Oblique would be perfect. It used to be used on the Dior travel luggage (with the edges wrapped in leather to prevent rubbing) so if it's good enough for luggage, then it should work well for Friday and weekend wear.



Ouch at those price increases if they eventuate. I should purchase this weekend if that's the case.

Most definitely need to go to the shops and do a final size comparison check between regular vs. mini (mini winning atm!).

Glad to get a new perspective re Oblique from someone who's so knowledgeable about Dior. Now that you mention it, it does give a beautiful depth to the bag which probably why I was attracted to it in the first place (or maybe I am easily influenced haha). Prob my favourite print compared to other houses monogram (LV/Fendi/Celine/Gucci).

After thinking about it, I should just enjoy the bag and not obsess about long term wear and tear considering my light usage.

Tysm for your all your advice!

V


----------



## averagejoe

tugnabs said:


> Ouch at those price increases if they eventuate. I should purchase this weekend if that's the case.
> 
> Most definitely need to go to the shops and do a final size comparison check between regular vs. mini (mini winning atm!).
> 
> Glad to get a new perspective re Oblique from someone who's so knowledgeable about Dior. Now that you mention it, it does give a beautiful depth to the bag which probably why I was attracted to it in the first place (or maybe I am easily influenced haha). Prob my favourite print compared to other houses monogram (LV/Fendi/Celine/Gucci).
> 
> After thinking about it, I should just enjoy the bag and not obsess about long term wear and tear considering my light usage.
> 
> Tysm for your all your advice!
> 
> V


No problem! Yeah definitely the nicest monogram out there. The pattern is unique with its "oblique" lines. It doesn't look like logos slapped on.


----------



## tugnabs

averagejoe said:


> No problem! Yeah definitely the nicest monogram out there. The pattern is unique with its "oblique" lines. It doesn't look like logos slapped on.



Came back from the store and was set on purchasing Mini Roller in Oblique.
Alas price already went up sometime between Wednesday - Saturday here in Australia before Feb 1st rumour. Sooo disappointed 
Interestingly, another item I was interested in (Pouch with Shoulder Strap) has not gone up in price yet so maybe Dior strategically increased popular selling items before the weekend.
Roller price has increased from AUD 2250 >> 2450 (8.8%) as of today 30/01.
They only had 1 left which was floor stock and I was not willing to pay the extra price for something not brand new when I have to pay new price anyway down the line.
Guess it's the universe telling me now's not the right time to buy.
All the best to those looking to score any Dior piece!

V


----------



## averagejoe

tugnabs said:


> Came back from the store and was set on purchasing Mini Roller in Oblique.
> Alas price already went up sometime between Wednesday - Saturday here in Australia before Feb 1st rumour. Sooo disappointed
> Interestingly, another item I was interested in (Pouch with Shoulder Strap) has not gone up in price yet so maybe Dior strategically increased popular selling items before the weekend.
> Roller price has increased from AUD 2250 >> 2450 (8.8%) as of today 30/01.
> They only had 1 left which was floor stock and I was not willing to pay the extra price for something not brand new when I have to pay new price anyway down the line.
> Guess it's the universe telling me now's not the right time to buy.
> All the best to those looking to score any Dior piece!
> 
> V


I'm sorry to hear that! Although I'm glad the price increase isn't 20%+ like on some other pieces. I'm surprised it happened before Feb 1.

I have the pouch with strap from the Air Dior collection. I only used it once so far but it is remarkably easy to use. Fits quite a lot, and the simple shape is clean and goes with everything, from casual to even formal!


----------



## stylequake

In anticipation of the US price increase, I went to the men’s boutique today and secured two pouch w/ strap bags. Even if the price isn’t increased on these specific items, I’m glad to finally have them in my possession. Reveal soon!


----------



## pocketpikachu

New ring, this style feels so me I got to get it!


----------



## stylequake

I picked up the oblique jacquard and oblique galaxy leather pouches yesterday. I love the size and they’re easy to wear.

I’m sharing photos of my little pouch family with and without flash to show how cool the galaxy leather is.

I’m now eyeing the beige mini galaxy leather saddle bag. I assume it will soon be increased from its current price of $2,700


----------



## averagejoe

pocketpikachu said:


> New ring, this style feels so me I got to get it!
> View attachment 4975435


Congratulations! I love the style of this "molten gold" jewelry! There are 2 pieces I want from this collection but am afraid they look too similar to the pieces I already own, which I hardly wear.


----------



## averagejoe

stylequake said:


> I picked up the oblique jacquard and oblique galaxy leather pouches yesterday. I love the size and they’re easy to wear.
> 
> I’m sharing photos of my little pouch family with and without flash to show how cool the galaxy leather is.
> 
> I’m now eyeing the beige mini galaxy leather saddle bag. I assume it will soon be increased from its current price of $2,700


Wow! How the flash lights up the Oblique pattern on the Galaxy leather! I love all 3 of your pouches. I wonder if the mini Saddle will be increased. I find its price already very high for what it is. I loved it immediately when it first came out but when I found out that the price was so close to the bigger Saddle, I was wondering why I wouldn't just pay a bit more and get another bigger Saddle instead. I love how it can be turned into a belt bag, though.


----------



## stylequake

averagejoe said:


> Wow! How the flash lights up the Oblique pattern on the Galaxy leather! I love all 3 of your pouches. I wonder if the mini Saddle will be increased. I find its price already very high for what it is. I loved it immediately when it first came out but when I found out that the price was so close to the bigger Saddle, I was wondering why I wouldn't just pay a bit more and get another bigger Saddle instead. I love how it can be turned into a belt bag, though.



I’m with you 100%, for the price point, I almost feel obligated to just pay the extra $200 for a full sized saddle, but the galaxy leather + convertible strap are what make the mini model so appealing. I may just have to find one on the secondary market in the future.


----------



## stylequake

Wow! The Oblique jacquard pouch was increased from $1,250 to $1,550 USD this morning. I remember when this bag was $950 - $1,050 about a year ago.
The Oblique galaxy leather pouch was increased from $1,500 to $1,800 USD.

The mini galaxy saddle is definitely off my wishlist with a $600 increase from $2,700 to $3,300. Yikes!


----------



## qubed

I screenshotted a few USA prices yesterday, and checked them today, and various men's saddle bags increased in price between 17-26%

Brutal.


----------



## pocketpikachu

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I love the style of this "molten gold" jewelry! There are 2 pieces I want from this collection but am afraid they look too similar to the pieces I already own, which I hardly wear.



Thank you! Dior's jewellery has always been so charming


----------



## hightea_xx

LNY goodies from my SA!


----------



## averagejoe

I got a pair of B23s that I first saw back in August and loved at first sight. The grey and navy combination really appealed to me. I am not a fan of all-navy and all-grey on the B23, but the two together just works. I thought that I could take my sweet time to decide since there are always so many options of B23s to choose from, so I didn't think any of them would ever sell out. They sold out quickly. I have been checking the website since to see if the flagship inventory was restocked.

The restock happened in January. The rumours of price increase made me take the plunge, although they actually did not go up in price in Canada at all. Ugh.

But I still really like them. Also got the Lunar New Year gift which comes with some red pockets. @hightea_xx takes much better photos than me. I was taking photos while unboxing and I think in my excitement, I didn't bother staging the items so my couch looks like a mess of packaging.


----------



## gabujabu

qubed said:


> I screenshotted a few USA prices yesterday, and checked them today, and various men's saddle bags increased in price between 17-26%
> 
> Brutal.



In the US, the regular men's saddle bag is literally 2x the price that I paid in 2019 ordering from an international boutique.


----------



## stylequake

I noticed the men’s belt buckles + straps were restocked on the US site, so I snagged the reversible oblique belt and gold CD buckle. I’ll post photos as soon as the package arrives ✨


----------



## tugnabs

Went ahead and purchased the mini roller after I still can't get it out of my head even post price increase.
Thank you @averagejoe for your advice. Mini was the way to go.
SA I dealt with was wonderful. Dior customer service is top notch!
Here it is! I was lucky that they had some holiday packaging left which made it even more special as my first piece. 
Already thinking about my next purchase. This is dangerous! XD


----------



## averagejoe

tugnabs said:


> Went ahead and purchased the mini roller after I still can't get it out of my head even post price increase.
> Thank you @averagejoe for your advice. Mini was the way to go.
> SA I dealt with was wonderful. Dior customer service is top notch!
> Here it is! I was lucky that they had some holiday packaging left which made it even more special as my first piece.
> Already thinking about my next purchase. This is dangerous! XD
> 
> View attachment 4984358
> 
> View attachment 4984359
> 
> View attachment 4984360
> 
> View attachment 4984361


Congratulations! It is an amazing bag! I can't wait to wear mine! We are still in lockdown right now, and with all the salted sidewalks (due to the snow), I don't feel like wearing anything nice. Hopefully I get a chance to, soon.

I kept the strap at the short setting that it came in from the production facility. I tried to lengthen it but it made the strap look too long when I hold the bag with the top handle and let the strap dangle. Will you choose to lengthen the strap, or keep it short? With the shorter setting, it rides really high when I wear it cross-body, but looks okay when worn over the shoulder.


----------



## lisaan

tugnabs said:


> Came back from the store and was set on purchasing Mini Roller in Oblique.
> Alas price already went up sometime between Wednesday - Saturday here in Australia before Feb 1st rumour. Sooo disappointed
> Interestingly, another item I was interested in (Pouch with Shoulder Strap) has not gone up in price yet so maybe Dior strategically increased popular selling items before the weekend.
> Roller price has increased from AUD 2250 >> 2450 (8.8%) as of today 30/01.
> They only had 1 left which was floor stock and I was not willing to pay the extra price for something not brand new when I have to pay new price anyway down the line.
> Guess it's the universe telling me now's not the right time to buy.
> All the best to those looking to score any Dior piece!
> 
> V



hi! May I ask how much the pouch with shoulder strap is in AUD?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

@averagejoe 

I know that you have the transparent oblique t-shirt. How has it held up so far? I would like to get it but only to wear it over another shirt. However it's quite pricey and seems delicate and I don't want to wear clothes that make me worry all the time. What's your experience with it?


----------



## tugnabs

lisaan said:


> hi! May I ask how much the pouch with shoulder strap is in AUD?



Hi! I didn't enquire how much the pouch with shoulder strap after price increase as I was really leaning towards the mini roller.
Looking at Dior Canada website, it's currently listed at $1900. My roller was $1900CAD pre increase which was $2250AUD.
In this case, I would assume the pouch with shoulder strap would be $2250AUD? Best to drop by the store and ask directly.


----------



## tugnabs

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! It is an amazing bag! I can't wait to wear mine! We are still in lockdown right now, and with all the salted sidewalks (due to the snow), I don't feel like wearing anything nice. Hopefully I get a chance to, soon.
> 
> I kept the strap at the short setting that it came in from the production facility. I tried to lengthen it but it made the strap look too long when I hold the bag with the top handle and let the strap dangle. Will you choose to lengthen the strap, or keep it short? With the shorter setting, it rides really high when I wear it cross-body, but looks okay when worn over the shoulder.



Hang in there. Spring is around the corner! We are moving into Fall here in the southern hemisphere.
I have taken it out once on a warm day (and loving it!) and kept the strap at the short setting. 
I realised I much prefer carrying this bag top handle and occasionally over the shoulder when I need both hands.
However, I will consider to crossbody over a jacket/coat when it gets cooler here and see how that goes.
Hope you get to wear yours soon


----------



## averagejoe

tugnabs said:


> Hang in there. Spring is around the corner! We are moving into Fall here in the southern hemisphere.
> I have taken it out once on a warm day (and loving it!) and kept the strap at the short setting.
> I realised I much prefer carrying this bag top handle and occasionally over the shoulder when I need both hands.
> However, I will consider to crossbody over a jacket/coat when it gets cooler here and see how that goes.
> Hope you get to wear yours soon


I think I'll prefer holding it with the top-handle too.

Enjoy the rest of the warm weather days in Australia!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> @averagejoe
> 
> I know that you have the transparent oblique t-shirt. How has it held up so far? I would like to get it but only to wear it over another shirt. However it's quite pricey and seems delicate and I don't want to wear clothes that make me worry all the time. What's your experience with it?


I have 3 of them now, in black, white, and gradient blue (long sleeve style). 

I haven't worn them out yet! Being so sheer, and with the lockdown when the weather was not too hot yet last year, I never got a chance. If it gets too warm, the shirt sticks to me and is very difficult to take off because it has no stretch. I don't want to damage it. I have seen how the fabric can pull and form lines (not on mine, yet), so it is on the delicate side. 

That being said, I did get two of them altered from a loose fit to a tight fit, so the difficulty of taking them off is partially my fault.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I have 3 of them now, in black, white, and gradient blue (long sleeve style).
> 
> I haven't worn them out yet! Being so sheer, and with the lockdown when the weather was not too hot yet last year, I never got a chance. If it gets too warm, the shirt sticks to me and is very difficult to take off because it has no stretch. I don't want to damage it. I have seen how the fabric can pull and form lines (not on mine, yet), so it is on the delicate side.
> 
> That being said, I did get two of them altered from a loose fit to a tight fit, so the difficulty of taking them off is partially my fault.



Welp, what a pity  Seems like a hassle. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Welp, what a pity  Seems like a hassle. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


They make a lot of other Oblique RTW items that are not sheer, and much more worry-free. I think my Oblique denim overshirt is a lot more practical than my 3 sheer tops. Have you considered other Oblique items? This Terry-cloth T-shirt is nice.


----------



## Liberté

I usually wear the sheer stuff with something underneath. The knitted wool and "technical" combination was way too fragile, but ones that have been available for several seasons isn't too fragile in my experience.


----------



## averagejoe

Dan Levy wearing Dior Fall 2021 for the Critic's Choice Awards (from WWD)


----------



## stylequake

I blacked out in February and purchased everything pictured, in addition to the black oblique terry cloth t-shirt averagejoe mentioned a few posts above. 

I scored the pouch w/ strap and galaxy wallet secondhand. The boots were the last in my size in NY. I'm already eyeing a coat and cargo pants for my next purchase 

I saw a peak of F/W 2021 and there's so many goodies coming our way. More saddle totes similar to the leather version I purchased two summers ago.


----------



## averagejoe

stylequake said:


> I blacked out in February and purchased everything pictured, in addition to the black oblique terry cloth t-shirt averagejoe mentioned a few posts above.
> 
> I scored the pouch w/ strap and galaxy wallet secondhand. The boots were the last in my size in NY. I'm already eyeing a coat and cargo pants for my next purchase
> 
> I saw a peak of F/W 2021 and there's so many goodies coming our way. More saddle totes similar to the leather version I purchased two summers ago.


Wow what a haul! Congratulations!


----------



## hightea_xx

First visit to Dior for indoor shopping in over 100 days due to local lockdowns!  It was a beautiful day to be out and about and getting to see all the launches since lockdown in person!



Love this necklace from Summer collection, it’s definitely on my wish list.



Also a quick OOTD (with my pink Summer 20 bomber jacket and my cruise 18 DiorAddict) while trying on some saddles (hint hint).  This lovely Mauve color was nice.  @averagejoe in the background also.





Ended up with this saddle from the Summer 21 collection in Khaki.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

stylequake said:


> I blacked out in February and purchased everything pictured, in addition to the black oblique terry cloth t-shirt averagejoe mentioned a few posts above.
> 
> I scored the pouch w/ strap and galaxy wallet secondhand. The boots were the last in my size in NY. I'm already eyeing a coat and cargo pants for my next purchase
> 
> I saw a peak of F/W 2021 and there's so many goodies coming our way. More saddle totes similar to the leather version I purchased two summers ago.



Nice! Got the same boots in February too!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Visited Korea for 7 weeks and picked these up! Love all the luxury boutiques and department stores all over Seoul!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> First visit to Dior for indoor shopping in over 100 days due to local lockdowns!  It was a beautiful day to be out and about and getting to see all the launches since lockdown in person!
> 
> View attachment 5021618
> 
> Love this necklace from Summer collection, it’s definitely on my wish list.
> 
> View attachment 5021619
> 
> Also a quick OOTD (with my pink Summer 20 bomber jacket and my cruise 18 DiorAddict) while trying on some saddles (hint hint).  This lovely Mauve color was nice.  @averagejoe in the background also.
> 
> View attachment 5021620
> 
> View attachment 5021621
> 
> Ended up with this saddle from the Summer 21 collection in Khaki.



It was fun today, especially shopping with fellow Dior Addict @hightea_xx , with his Dior Addict bag, too. So nice to step back into Dior, although was a bit sad to learn that my amazing SA was going to be leaving the country to pursue a different job by the end of the month. He was the best SA I've had from all the brands I've shopped at.

I got one of the jackets from Summer 2021. I normally don't like nylon jackets with a jacquard tone-on-tone logo design. I passed on all the Dior Oblique puffers because of that. A Gucci SA tried to sell me a classic black jacquard nylon GG jacket in my size at 50% off last summer, and I couldn't pull the trigger even though it was a great price and classic piece. This one is designed differently. The Oblique logos are in silk and in a different colour compared to the nylon so the jacket looks grey and beige, which looks silver and gold thanks to the sheen of the nylon and silk.


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> It was fun today, especially shopping with fellow Dior Addict @hightea_xx , with his Dior Addict bag, too. So nice to step back into Dior, although was a bit sad to learn that my amazing SA was going to be leaving the country to pursue a different job by the end of the month. He was the best SA I've had from all the brands I've shopped at.
> 
> I got one of the jackets from Summer 2021. I normally don't like nylon jackets with a jacquard tone-on-tone logo design. I passed on all the Dior Oblique puffers because of that. A Gucci SA tried to sell me a classic black jacquard nylon GG jacket in my size at 50% off last summer, and I couldn't pull the trigger even though it was a great price and classic piece. This one is designed differently. The Oblique logos are in silk and in a different colour compared to the nylon so the jacket looks grey and beige, which looks silver and gold thanks to the sheen of the nylon and silk.
> View attachment 5021803
> View attachment 5021804
> View attachment 5021805


 What a stunning jacket!! That colour is just divine! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## melikey

hightea_xx said:


> First visit to Dior for indoor shopping in over 100 days due to local lockdowns!  It was a beautiful day to be out and about and getting to see all the launches since lockdown in person!
> 
> View attachment 5021618
> 
> Love this necklace from Summer collection, it’s definitely on my wish list.
> 
> View attachment 5021619
> 
> Also a quick OOTD (with my pink Summer 20 bomber jacket and my cruise 18 DiorAddict) while trying on some saddles (hint hint).  This lovely Mauve color was nice.  @averagejoe in the background also.
> 
> View attachment 5021620
> 
> View attachment 5021621
> 
> Ended up with this saddle from the Summer 21 collection in Khaki.



I love that mauve!


----------



## stylequake

averagejoe said:


> It was fun today, especially shopping with fellow Dior Addict @hightea_xx , with his Dior Addict bag, too. So nice to step back into Dior, although was a bit sad to learn that my amazing SA was going to be leaving the country to pursue a different job by the end of the month. He was the best SA I've had from all the brands I've shopped at.
> 
> I got one of the jackets from Summer 2021. I normally don't like nylon jackets with a jacquard tone-on-tone logo design. I passed on all the Dior Oblique puffers because of that. A Gucci SA tried to sell me a classic black jacquard nylon GG jacket in my size at 50% off last summer, and I couldn't pull the trigger even though it was a great price and classic piece. This one is designed differently. The Oblique logos are in silk and in a different colour compared to the nylon so the jacket looks grey and beige, which looks silver and gold thanks to the sheen of the nylon and silk.
> View attachment 5021803
> View attachment 5021804
> View attachment 5021805



I was set on purchasing the black Oblique puffer in the coming weeks, but after seeing your post, I'm now in love with that reversible bomber jacket  That color looks so much better in photos than the product shots / look book images. *drools*


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

averagejoe said:


> It was fun today, especially shopping with fellow Dior Addict @hightea_xx , with his Dior Addict bag, too. So nice to step back into Dior, although was a bit sad to learn that my amazing SA was going to be leaving the country to pursue a different job by the end of the month. He was the best SA I've had from all the brands I've shopped at.
> 
> I got one of the jackets from Summer 2021. I normally don't like nylon jackets with a jacquard tone-on-tone logo design. I passed on all the Dior Oblique puffers because of that. A Gucci SA tried to sell me a classic black jacquard nylon GG jacket in my size at 50% off last summer, and I couldn't pull the trigger even though it was a great price and classic piece. This one is designed differently. The Oblique logos are in silk and in a different colour compared to the nylon so the jacket looks grey and beige, which looks silver and gold thanks to the sheen of the nylon and silk.
> View attachment 5021803
> View attachment 5021804
> View attachment 5021805


hey just wondering who ur SA that is leaving might be at the bloor colonnade location and any recommendations for any other SA's.


----------



## averagejoe

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> hey just wondering who ur SA that is leaving might be at the bloor colonnade location and any recommendations for any other SA's.


I sent you a private message


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

averagejoe said:


> Very, very nice! I did notice the sharp price increase on the Pouch on Strap. The increase was $250 CAD for the basic models!
> 
> I will have to watch out for the zipper tape on my new Pouch on Strap, as it is very light-coloured like yours.


Hi sorry what zipper tape are u talking about?


----------



## averagejoe

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> Hi sorry what zipper tape are u talking about?


Oh I meant the fabric area beside the metal zipper. It looks like it dirties easily.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> They make a lot of other Oblique RTW items that are not sheer, and much more worry-free. I think my Oblique denim overshirt is a lot more practical than my 3 sheer tops. Have you considered other Oblique items? This Terry-cloth T-shirt is nice.



Hey there, sorry for the late reply, it took some time to make a decision.

I still ended up ordering the devoré tee and I have to say... I really like it with a white t shirt. It just pops and is comfortable to wear. You could also wear it with a tanktop if weather gets unbearable.

I need some time to think but the look is great


----------



## maximemw

Hi I finally get the Dior Stussy new year blanket ! Really happy with my choice and the price are REALLY GOOD. Also I receive my first VIC gift from Dior !!!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Hey there, sorry for the late reply, it took some time to make a decision.
> 
> I still ended up ordering the devoré tee and I have to say... I really like it with a white t shirt. It just pops and is comfortable to wear. You could also wear it with a tanktop if weather gets unbearable.
> 
> I need some time to think but the look is great


Looks good on you! Mine can't accommodate a T-shirt underneath because I got them altered to be quite fitted. Only a ribbed stretch tank top will fit under mine. If I ever get a devore tee again, I will keep it larger fitting.


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Hi I finally get the Dior Stussy new year blanket ! Really happy with my choice and the price are REALLY GOOD. Also I receive my first VIC gift from Dior !!!
> View attachment 5025442
> View attachment 5025443


Congratulations! I love this blanket!


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

averagejoe said:


> Oh I meant the fabric area beside the metal zipper. It looks like it dirties easily.


oh ok sounds good lol.


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

maximemw said:


> Hi I finally get the Dior Stussy new year blanket ! Really happy with my choice and the price are REALLY GOOD. Also I receive my first VIC gift from Dior !!!
> View attachment 5025442
> View attachment 5025443


this looks so good! Congrats!


----------



## hightea_xx

Taking the new baby out for a walk today! Spring is definitely here in Toronto!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Taking the new baby out for a walk today! Spring is definitely here in Toronto!
> 
> View attachment 5025884


Perfection!


----------



## hightea_xx

More day off vibes!


----------



## averagejoe

Finally out and about shopping again, with my Dior Saddle, CD Icon carbon-finish bracelet, and comfy Dior Homme sneakers (great for long walks).


----------



## anontoronto

Picked up this beauty today. I've been eying it since the SS21 show. I was told to was one of the very few pieces left worldwide, and I am grateful and extremely lucky to have found it in the store. Can't wait to take it out soon !


----------



## averagejoe

anontoronto said:


> Picked up this beauty today. I've been eying it since the SS21 show. I was told to was one of the very few pieces left worldwide, and I am grateful and extremely lucky to have found it in the store. Can't wait to take it out soon !


WOW! The detail on that handle! Absolutely beautiful! 

Please post modelling pics!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Shout out to the Dior oblique shirt!
At first I found it to be too expensive and too loud but actually wearing it.... it's sublime. I love it and if you are on the fence like I was then give it a try.

Combined it with my oblique dog tag. I have to say I am not a fan of the bags but the RTW is growing on me.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Shout out to the Dior oblique shirt!
> At first I found it to be too expensive and too loud but actually wearing it.... it's sublime. I love it and if you are on the fence like I was then give it a try.
> 
> Combined it with my oblique dog tag. I have to say I am not a fan of the bags but the RTW is growing on me.


Yes this Oblique shirt is awesome! It feels wonderful and the logos aren't as big so it's not as loud. Congratulations!


----------



## Aelfaerie

averagejoe said:


> It was fun today, especially shopping with fellow Dior Addict @hightea_xx , with his Dior Addict bag, too. So nice to step back into Dior, although was a bit sad to learn that my amazing SA was going to be leaving the country to pursue a different job by the end of the month. He was the best SA I've had from all the brands I've shopped at.
> 
> I got one of the jackets from Summer 2021. I normally don't like nylon jackets with a jacquard tone-on-tone logo design. I passed on all the Dior Oblique puffers because of that. A Gucci SA tried to sell me a classic black jacquard nylon GG jacket in my size at 50% off last summer, and I couldn't pull the trigger even though it was a great price and classic piece. This one is designed differently. The Oblique logos are in silk and in a different colour compared to the nylon so the jacket looks grey and beige, which looks silver and gold thanks to the sheen of the nylon and silk.
> View attachment 5021803
> View attachment 5021804
> View attachment 5021805


Apologies and please remove if off topic, but I noticed that the garment bag is white instead of black. Are there different RTW garment bags depending on men's vs women's? Or did Dior recently redo the color schemes this year?


----------



## averagejoe

Aelfaerie said:


> Apologies and please remove if off topic, but I noticed that the garment bag is white instead of black. Are there different RTW garment bags depending on men's vs women's? Or did Dior recently redo the color schemes this year?


No. Dior recently changed their garment bags to this white cotton-like fabric (not sure of its composition), and it seems that this is for both men's and women's lines, at least to my knowledge.

This fabric allows leathers to breathe. Much nicer than the older plastic ones. Only thing is that they now longer have a clear window to see what is inside the garment bag.


----------



## averagejoe

The new advertising campaign looks very colourful, and optimistic! Nice respite from all these waves of lockdowns and a seemingly endless pandemic.





From WWD:


> *FAR OUT:* From the smiling models and colorful clothes to the trippy backdrops, Dior’s men’s wear campaign for pre-fall radiates fun.
> 
> And that’s exactly what Kim Jones, artistic director of Dior men’s collections, was going for to convey the spirit of his collaboration with American artist Kenny Scharf. Jones conscripted photographer Rafael Pavarotti, stylist Melanie Ward and models Issa Naciri, Ibrahim Mohamed, Thatcher Thornton and Woosang Kim for the images, slated to break in British GQ and Vogue Man Arabia on Thursday.
> 
> According to Jones, “bringing Kenny Scharf’s out-of-this-world universe to life via Rafael’s photography this season was a moment of optimism in challenging times. These images represent the hope of returning to reality in a not-so-distant future.”
> 
> 
> The cartoon-like paintings of Scharf, a mainstay of the New York art scene in the 1980s, appear on clothes and accessories, sometimes rendered in painstaking seed-stitch embroideries. Dior described Scharf’s pop aesthetic and impish, imaginary characters as being “at the crossroads of cartoons, Surrealism and science fiction.”
> 
> The campaign also showcases bags from the Dior Lock line, and Jones’ latest footwear proposition: Dior Explorer II boots.
> 
> Ronnie Cooke Newhouse acted as art director, while Peter Philips did makeup and Guido Palau the hair, which channeled a Nineties club-kid attitude. The clothes, meanwhile, take a cue from the comfort dressing that has become de rigueur for legions of people working and socializing from home: belted, robe-like jackets and coats, plus loose pajama-style pants.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Has anybody seen this messenger in person?

I really really like it. It has that saddle moment and is not as loud as the beige oblique.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Has anybody seen this messenger in person?
> 
> I really really like it. It has that saddle moment and is not as loud as the beige oblique.


I've seen it before. I love the shape. It is cute, and the saddle-shaped flap elevates this simple messenger style. I have so many bags in this style already from Gucci, though, so I never considered it.


----------



## averagejoe

From WWD: https://wwd.com/fashion-news/design...n-new-dior-mens-beachwear-outfits-1234796511/


> *BEACH BLANKET BABYLON:* Dior men’s designer Kim Jones is extending his collaboration with artist Kenny Scharf into a capsule collection of beachwear set to hit select Dior stores from mid-April.
> 
> The retro-tinged casual wardrobe spans T-shirts, polo shirts, shorts and bathrobes. Dior Oblique motifs in tone-on-tone are combined with terry cloth, along with two-tone effects and plays on transparency. Blue or white track suits feature the Dior logo in rubber.
> 
> A bandana featuring a Kenny Scharf painting from the Dior men’s beachwear collection.  Courtesy of Dior
> Scharf’s psychedelic 2011 painting “Viva Mare Viva Mar,” featuring aquatic creatures in pop colors, appears on a silk shirt and a swimsuit, as well as a bandana. Accessories include a boat bag in Dior Oblique jacquard, Atlas sandals in a new white version, and a steel water bottle with a leather and nylon strap.
> 
> A look from the Dior men’s beachwear collection.  Eddie Wrey/Courtesy of Dior
> Jones has made art collaborations a central feature of his design process, with a preference for artists that cross over into pop culture. Scharf’s cartoon-like paintings steeped in sci-fi inspired the pre-fall collection, unveiled in December with a film that showed models walking against an intergalactic backdrop to a soundtrack of Deee-Lite.


----------



## stylequake

@averagejoe I'm here for Oblique swim shorts with a short inseam


----------



## averagejoe

stylequake said:


> @averagejoe I'm here for Oblique swim shorts with a short inseam


Yeah I like them too, although I have nowhere to wear them. I have two swim shorts, one from Fendi and another from Versace. Never even got a chance to wear the Versace and I have had them for over 2 years.


----------



## denimcococabas

You guys are probably already familiar with this but it was news to me when I ran across it on Instagram. An all metal saddle bag! He mentions it’s heavy and I can’t even imagine but it’s definitely an eye catcher.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 5053918
> 
> You guys are probably already familiar with this but it was news to me when I ran across it on Instagram. An all metal saddle bag! He mentions it’s heavy and I can’t even imagine but it’s definitely an eye catcher.


Dior made one for the Sorayama collection too:





The price was insane, though. $35000 if I remember correctly. Definitely one of the coolest iterations of the Saddle, but after stomaching the price, then you would have to stomach all the scratches or how careful you have to be with it to prevent scratches.


----------



## stylequake

@averagejoe I saw the technical canvas swim shorts online today - big yikes @ the $1,250 USD retail!

I opted for the new Oblique Indior mules instead.


----------



## averagejoe

stylequake said:


> @averagejoe I saw the technical canvas swim shorts online today - big yikes @ the $1,250 USD retail!
> 
> I opted for the new Oblique Indior mules instead.


I know! The prices are ridiculous! The sheer polo is $1600CAD, and the board shorts/swim trunks are over $1000 CAD.

The swim shorts are nice, but not nice enough to warrant that price.

The mules look great! Are they comfortable?


----------



## achau626c

Hello from Hong Kong! I have not been here for awhile and hope everyone is doing good! I picked up two items from Dior today, except the white shirt. The oblique sheer T-shirt is navy blue. I have one more in white at home  I am so happy now LOLLL


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Hello from Hong Kong! I have not been here for awhile and hope everyone is doing good! I picked up two items from Dior today, except the white shirt. The oblique sheer T-shirt is navy blue. I have one more in white at home  I am so happy now LOLLL


Great "classic" pieces! Congratulations!


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> Great "classic" pieces! Congratulations!



omg, you are so fast haha


----------



## anontoronto

(Mini Review !) This was a while ago, but here is a day out with my new Dior Lock Bag. Also some pros and cons of this bag after having it for a month: 

*(+) Handle: *Absolutely gorgeous. The detail on it is a stunner and definitely a show stopper. I personally love to carry it by hand as opposed to using the adjustable strap. Get some matching rings and I think it works so well.
*(+) Size and Weight:* You would think it's a heavy bag due to its structure, but it relatively light (feels more lighter than the Dior x Rimowa Personal Clutch). Size-wise, I typically carry a small cardholder, AirPods, key pouch, pen, hand sanitizer, hand cream, lip balm, small pack of wipes, 2 extra face masks in a ziplock (#pandemicessentials), and my iPhone (XS Max). 
*(-) Card Slots:* There are 3 front card slots inside the bag. When using the bag for the first time, it was a bit difficult to insert your cards, especially in the lower slots. You kind of have to stretch the slots out for a bit, but have to be a bit careful due to the soft leather. It can be a bit hard to pull them out as the front edge of the enclosure limits your hand from getting into the slots. 
I do think in terms of styling, it would look more elegant and a standout with more "formal-ish" clothing. I personally believe it's more of a fall/winter bag as opposed to the spring/summer, but that maybe due to my wardrobe. 

Overall, I really love this bag due to its uniqueness. Loving the compliments I've got for it so far and it really does make peoples' heads turn as it's something different. I think it has a potential to be a timeless piece for years to come, and is currently the bag I would save in case of a fire. 

If you got any questions, let me know !


----------



## averagejoe

anontoronto said:


> (Mini Review !) This was a while ago, but here is a day out with my new Dior Lock Bag. Also some pros and cons of this bag after having it for a month:
> 
> *(+) Handle: *Absolutely gorgeous. The detail on it is a stunner and definitely a show stopper. I personally love to carry it by hand as opposed to using the adjustable strap. Get some matching rings and I think it works so well.
> *(+) Size and Weight:* You would think it's a heavy bag due to its structure, but it relatively light (feels more lighter than the Dior x Rimowa Personal Clutch). Size-wise, I typically carry a small cardholder, AirPods, key pouch, pen, hand sanitizer, hand cream, lip balm, small pack of wipes, 2 extra face masks in a ziplock (#pandemicessentials), and my iPhone (XS Max).
> *(-) Card Slots:* There are 3 front card slots inside the bag. When using the bag for the first time, it was a bit difficult to insert your cards, especially in the lower slots. You kind of have to stretch the slots out for a bit, but have to be a bit careful due to the soft leather. It can be a bit hard to pull them out as the front edge of the enclosure limits your hand from getting into the slots.
> I do think in terms of styling, it would look more elegant and a standout with more "formal-ish" clothing. I personally believe it's more of a fall/winter bag as opposed to the spring/summer, but that maybe due to my wardrobe.
> 
> Overall, I really love this bag due to its uniqueness. Loving the compliments I've got for it so far and it really does make peoples' heads turn as it's something different. I think it has a potential to be a timeless piece for years to come, and is currently the bag I would save in case of a fire.
> 
> If you got any questions, let me know !


Looks great on you! And your first photo has an incredible backdrop! Where was it from?


----------



## achau626c

Apologies for being a bit off topic I was in Louis Vuitton today with my new Dior shirt today. I tried a bucket hat there. What do you guys think? I quite like it but my friends thinks it's a bit too much hahaa. I ended up with a handbag instead LOLL


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Apologies for being a bit off topic I was in Louis Vuitton today with my new Dior shirt today. I tried a bucket hat there. What do you guys think? I quite like it but my friends thinks it's a bit too much hahaa. I ended up with a handbag instead LOLL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064515
> View attachment 5064516


I think the hat looks good on you, as long as you don't wear it with the Dior shirt because of the clashing logos (it's just my thing. I like my brands to match when they have visible logos). 

Congrats on your LV! That's the mini Boite Chapeau, right?


----------



## averagejoe

From WWD:  Amit Rahav in Dior Men at the 2021 Independent Spirit Awards. (https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashio...t-awards-fashion-breakdown-photos-1234808695/)


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> I think the hat looks good on you, as long as you don't wear it with the Dior shirt because of the clashing logos (it's just my thing. I like my brands to match when they have visible logos).
> 
> Congrats on your LV! That's the mini Boite Chapeau, right?



Ya, I personally would not wear the hat with the shirt either. And yes, it is the Boîte Chapeau PM.


----------



## averagejoe

Ashton Sanders in Dior, from Vogue.com:




I love the gloves! Not sure if I can pull them off.


----------



## hightea_xx

Lockdowns can’t keep Dioraddicts at bay apparently.



OOTD in Dior Summer 20 Bomber Jacket, desert boots, belt (wow I must have really loved that collection) and Summer 21 saddle (with the impeccably stylish @averagejoe)




Whats in the bag?  Hawaiian oblique shirt in a Fall 21 colorway!  I’ve had this style on my mind and after missing our on last years red and navy version this beige color really (styled here with my Danseuse Etoile necklace).


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Lockdowns can’t keep Dioraddicts at bay apparently.
> 
> View attachment 5071658
> 
> OOTD in Dior Summer 20 Bomber Jacket, desert boots, belt (wow I must have really loved that collection) and Summer 21 saddle (with the impeccably stylish @averagejoe)
> 
> View attachment 5071659
> 
> 
> Whats in the bag?  Hawaiian oblique shirt in a Fall 21 colorway!  I’ve had this style on my mind and after missing our on last years red and navy version this beige color really (styled here with my Danseuse Etoile necklace).


It was fun shopping with you today! Too bad we couldn't step into the store due to lockdown, but this will do for now, although spending thousands of dollars and getting the same experience as fast food takeout in the form of curbside pickup is not my idea of luxury shopping.

I wanted this strap since I saw it during the StussyxDior PreFall 2020 show, and it took them till now to stock it for some reason:


----------



## kwoc91

Made my first Dior purchase yesterday! I went into the NYC Soho mens store on Friday to try on some of the new shoes...didn't like the shoes but saw the Pouch with Shoulder Strap as I was getting ready to leave. I couldn't stop thinking about it that night so I went back the next morning and bought it!


----------



## anontoronto

averagejoe said:


> Looks great on you! And your first photo has an incredible backdrop! Where was it from?


Thanks !  I took that shot from Dubai, UAE.


----------



## anontoronto

What is everyone's thoughts on the Fall 2021 Collection ? 
I was eyeing these two below here, especially the beige, but I feel that it seems a bit too much for what it is...






These two pieces are definitely on my wish-list . Ugh I really want them.


----------



## averagejoe

kwoc91 said:


> Made my first Dior purchase yesterday! I went into the NYC Soho mens store on Friday to try on some of the new shoes...didn't like the shoes but saw the Pouch with Shoulder Strap as I was getting ready to leave. I couldn't stop thinking about it that night so I went back the next morning and bought it!
> 
> View attachment 5072553


I copied your post here to our guys thread. 

Nice bag! Great classic to start a Dior collection with!


----------



## averagejoe

anontoronto said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on the Fall 2021 Collection ?
> I was eyeing these two below here, especially the beige, but I feel that it seems a bit too much for what it is...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072541
> 
> View attachment 5072543
> 
> These two pieces are definitely on my wish-list . Ugh I really want them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072554
> 
> View attachment 5072556


I'm eyeing those B23s! 

I do think the Dior Lock pouch is quite overpriced, although it seems that anything Dior, Vuitton, and Fendi tend to be nowadays.


----------



## anontoronto

averagejoe said:


> I'm eyeing those B23s!
> 
> I do think the Dior Lock pouch is quite overpriced, although it seems that anything Dior, Vuitton, and Fendi tend to be nowadays.



Yeah...I kinda of agree. I've only recently started building a collection, and I think I have a good range so far against my closet where maybe I'm at a point where I would need to be a bit more careful on what to purchase to get the most value out of it. But buying into the hype is SUPER tempting.


----------



## averagejoe

anontoronto said:


> Yeah...I kinda of agree. I've only recently started building a collection, and I think I have a good range so far against my closet where maybe I'm at a point where I would need to be a bit more careful on what to purchase to get the most value out of it. But buying into the hype is SUPER tempting.


I totally get how tempting it is to buy into hype. I still do it from time to time, sadly. At one point between the end of 2019 and the beginning of 2020, I purged a lot of bags, accessories, and shoes so I could streamline what I have. Sadly, I think I managed to buy even more since then!


----------



## stylequake

That Lock Pouch is beautiful, but it will eventually end up in the outlet because of its price point. Previous season hard side bags are currently 50% off in the outlet inventory lists. Your SA can search this inventory for you.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

What do you all think about this jumper? I like it but it’s also quite loud and pricey. Undecided.


----------



## stylequake

I like the overall vintage feel of this sweater. It reminds me of these:


----------



## maximemw

Dior Lock its cute but NO space in ! its really small the inside!! And that price, Girl you are not Chanel, slow down on the price point!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> What do you all think about this jumper? I like it but it’s also quite loud and pricey. Undecided.


I got the brown and beige one from almost a year ago. I really like it. Haven't worn it, yet. Not many opportunities, especially with so many lockdowns. 

Looks good on you, but if you're undecided on a pricey item, then maybe it's best to get something else that you love,


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Dior Lock its cute but NO space in ! its really small the inside!! And that price, Girl you are not Chanel, slow down on the price point!
> View attachment 5073227
> View attachment 5073228


The nano pouch is really cute and the price of that isn't too bad. But Dior prices have increased a lot (not as high as Chanel, although they don't really sell men's items so it's hard to compare). I already thought the new mini Saddle at $3000 CAD was too much for what it is, and then they increased the price to $3500 CAD in February. That is beyond the price of the larger men's Saddle half a few months ago.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> It was fun shopping with you today! Too bad we couldn't step into the store due to lockdown, but this will do for now, although spending thousands of dollars and getting the same experience as fast food takeout in the form of curbside pickup is not my idea of luxury shopping.
> 
> I wanted this strap since I saw it during the StussyxDior PreFall 2020 show, and it took them till now to stock it for some reason:
> View attachment 5071905
> View attachment 5071906
> View attachment 5071907
> View attachment 5071908
> View attachment 5071909



This strap is beautiful! Can you show a bit more how you would style it?


----------



## dondontown

maximemw said:


> Dior Lock its cute but NO space in ! its really small the inside!! And that price, Girl you are not Chanel, slow down on the price point!
> View attachment 5073227
> View attachment 5073228


I am obsessed with these pouches, currently deciding on which size to get, but yes the prices make it very hard to pull the trigger! The nano size is definitely just a card holder with a strap, but I'm really digging the look of it, much cheaper than the bigger pouch but still expensive for a card case. The bigger size would be much more convenient, and it looks so nice especially in beige/taupe (omg that color), but the price tag...


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> This strap is beautiful! Can you show a bit more how you would style it?


Thanks! Will soon! I'll most likely be pairing it with my mini Roller and potentially my DiorxRimowa


----------



## maximemw

dondontown said:


> I am obsessed with these pouches, currently deciding on which size to get, but yes the prices make it very hard to pull the trigger! The nano size is definitely just a card holder with a strap, but I'm really digging the look of it, much cheaper than the bigger pouch but still expensive for a card case. The bigger size would be much more convenient, and it looks so nice especially in beige/taupe (omg that color), but the price tag...



I Know the taupe is look so nice ! I don't know if you are in canada but if its positive act fast only 3 in canada for the Taupe.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I got the brown and beige one from almost a year ago. I really like it. Haven't worn it, yet. Not many opportunities, especially with so many lockdowns.
> 
> Looks good on you, but if you're undecided on a pricey item, then maybe it's best to get something else that you love,



You‘re right, I ended up returning it. No regrets. I liked it but well, there was something missing.

How are you cleaning your expensive designer RTW? Dry clean? I bought some special cashmere shampoo and have done a cold handwash, works pretty well so far.


----------



## trunkdevil

anontoronto said:


> (Mini Review !) This was a while ago, but here is a day out with my new Dior Lock Bag. Also some pros and cons of this bag after having it for a month:
> 
> *(+) Handle: *Absolutely gorgeous. The detail on it is a stunner and definitely a show stopper. I personally love to carry it by hand as opposed to using the adjustable strap. Get some matching rings and I think it works so well.
> *(+) Size and Weight:* You would think it's a heavy bag due to its structure, but it relatively light (feels more lighter than the Dior x Rimowa Personal Clutch). Size-wise, I typically carry a small cardholder, AirPods, key pouch, pen, hand sanitizer, hand cream, lip balm, small pack of wipes, 2 extra face masks in a ziplock (#pandemicessentials), and my iPhone (XS Max).
> *(-) Card Slots:* There are 3 front card slots inside the bag. When using the bag for the first time, it was a bit difficult to insert your cards, especially in the lower slots. You kind of have to stretch the slots out for a bit, but have to be a bit careful due to the soft leather. It can be a bit hard to pull them out as the front edge of the enclosure limits your hand from getting into the slots.
> I do think in terms of styling, it would look more elegant and a standout with more "formal-ish" clothing. I personally believe it's more of a fall/winter bag as opposed to the spring/summer, but that maybe due to my wardrobe.
> 
> Overall, I really love this bag due to its uniqueness. Loving the compliments I've got for it so far and it really does make peoples' heads turn as it's something different. I think it has a potential to be a timeless piece for years to come, and is currently the bag I would save in case of a fire.
> 
> If you got any questions, let me know !


It looks so good on you!! Your review is making me want one now


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> You‘re right, I ended up returning it. No regrets. I liked it but well, there was something missing.
> 
> How are you cleaning your expensive designer RTW? Dry clean? I bought some special cashmere shampoo and have done a cold handwash, works pretty well so far.


I have dry-cleaned some, and some I have washed in my washer under the hand-wash setting on its own, and then I set the spin cycle to dry it out, and then I hang dry it. It has worked well so far, although for knits, I would follow the instructions on the label to a T in case I ruin it, although I didn't know there were special cashmere shampoos. Maybe worth a try since I have had a dry cleaner ruin one of my silk ties before (they burnt the silk).


----------



## averagejoe

It was love at first sight when I saw these, but I was hesitant to commit to buying them because I already have two pairs of B23s. However, seeing them in different pictures before they arrived at the store, I became obsessed! And they finally came in.

Introducing my 3rd pair of B23s:




I always admired the denim logo LV shoes, but now they finally came out in a Dior version!


----------



## averagejoe

My B23s. At least they are all different, which is how I'll justify buying them. One is nylon (left), one is the sheer "technical" plastic (center), and one is "Kasuri" jacquard (denim, on the right).


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I have dry-cleaned some, and some I have washed in my washer under the hand-wash setting on its own, and then I set the spin cycle to dry it out, and then I hang dry it. It has worked well so far, although for knits, I would follow the instructions on the label to a T in case I ruin it, although I didn't know there were special cashmere shampoos. Maybe worth a try since I have had a dry cleaner ruin one of my silk ties before (they burnt the silk).



You may want to look into products by ‘The Laundress‘. They have a spray which you can use to disinfect knitwear every now and then (smells nice so no worries). On top of that they also have a cashmere/wool shampoo you can use to clean it with cold water in a tub by hand. I have washed a Balenciaga turtleneck and a Prada knit sweater this way and it worked well.

Your story sounds awful, imagine it to be one of these expensive Dior silk shirts. Yikes!


----------



## muchstuff

Kuschelnudde said:


> You may want to look into products by ‘The Laundress‘. They have a spray which you can use to disinfect knitwear every now and then (smells nice so no worries). On top of that they also have a cashmere/wool shampoo you can use to clean it with cold water in a tub by hand. I have washed a Balenciaga turtleneck and a Prada knit sweater this way and it worked well.
> 
> Your story sounds awful, imagine it to be one of these expensive Dior silk shirts. Yikes!


I second recommending The Laundress. They have a stain remover, as denim wash, the aforementioned wash for delicates, a sport wash for gym clothes...I can buy it in Vancouver.


----------



## achau626c

I was at Dior and tired this bag. It looks so effortless and casual, love the hobo bag vibe. But I think the price is a bit too deep, about 30000hkd (~4000usd)


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> You may want to look into products by ‘The Laundress‘. They have a spray which you can use to disinfect knitwear every now and then (smells nice so no worries). On top of that they also have a cashmere/wool shampoo you can use to clean it with cold water in a tub by hand. I have washed a Balenciaga turtleneck and a Prada knit sweater this way and it worked well.
> 
> Your story sounds awful, imagine it to be one of these expensive Dior silk shirts. Yikes!





muchstuff said:


> I second recommending The Laundress. They have a stain remover, as denim wash, the aforementioned wash for delicates, a sport wash for gym clothes...I can buy it in Vancouver.


Wow the things I learn on this forum! Thank you very, very much! I'm going to look into where I can buy it in Toronto.


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> I was at Dior and tired this bag. It looks so effortless and casual, love the hobo bag vibe. But I think the price is a bit too deep, about 30000hkd (~4000usd)


I like this bag but even when it was first released, I thought the price was insane! The giant Oblique wool version was $7200 CAD. They increased the prices of all styles of this bag even more now. The high price point makes me consider other bags at this price, even from other brands. For instance, I could get a Peekaboo Iseeyou at that price, which I like more than this Saddle hobo.

The small one is nice, with a more palatable price, although I missed my chance to have it transferred in from Vancouver and it is not available in Canada at the moment.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> I like this bag but even when it was first released, I thought the price was insane! The giant Oblique wool version was $7200 CAD. They increased the prices of all styles of this bag even more now. The high price point makes me consider other bags at this price, even from other brands. For instance, I could get a Peekaboo Iseeyou at that price, which I like more than this Saddle hobo.
> 
> The small one is nice, with a more palatable price, although I missed my chance to have it transferred in from Vancouver and it is not available in Canada at the moment.



Honestly, the price is a bit too much. I think I could get a mini Gabrielle bag in Tweed from Chanel with this price tag, which has been on my wishlist for a long time hahah


----------



## Liberté

I also think the price hikes have become insane especially considering the time frame. You can't get Kim Jones' design anywhere else with the limited edition prints and such, but if you're not set on getting those exact designs, you have a lot choice from other brands in the same product categories with better value. Here in my Alaskan neighborhood, Hermes is much more accessible than Dior, and is turning out to be better value in many categories like RTW and shoes too. That is just one example, I'm not saying this from the perspective "hermes is always better", just from a local perspective. For others who might not be interested in  Hermes, it might be other brands or even local tailoring services if you mostly care about looking good and not the brand aspect. 

In any event, I can't wait for travel to become a bit easier, there are some items from both the summer collection and the Scharf collection that I'm interested in and that seem to be impossible to get online.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> I also think the price hikes have become insane especially considering the time frame. You can't get Kim Jones' design anywhere else with the limited edition prints and such, but if you're not set on getting those exact designs, you have a lot choice from other brands in the same product categories with better value. Here in my Alaskan neighborhood, Hermes is much more accessible than Dior, and is turning out to be better value in many categories like RTW and shoes too. That is just one example, I'm not saying this from the perspective "hermes is always better", just from a local perspective. For others who might not be interested in  Hermes, it might be other brands or even local tailoring services if you mostly care about looking good and not the brand aspect.
> 
> In any event, I can't wait for travel to become a bit easier, there are some items from both the summer collection and the Scharf collection that I'm interested in and that seem to be impossible to get online.


I did a price comparison to see if the price of my new B23s is in line with other comparable sneakers from other brands. I looked at Vuitton, Hermes, Fendi, and Gucci. It seems like Dior sneakers push the envelope for price point. They are _higher _than all the brands I mentioned. I realize that this is a seasonal piece which Dior decided justified a higher price point, but even compared to seasonal pieces from the other brands I mentioned, these were still higher.

As a long-time Dior addict, while I'm glad that the Dior name can conjure such demand and price points now, I am unfortunately the one who has to pay these prices if I want their items. I remember years ago during the Galliano years when Dior was positioned with very similar price points as Gucci. But in the past few years, Gucci has fallen behind. Gucci has increased its price points over the years as well, but nowhere near as quickly as LV, Fendi, and Dior. It was probably a strategic move on Gucci's part to not increase price points rapidly while the brand had explosive growth, because increasing prices too quickly may lead brands to the same fate as Mulberry where the name did not command the level of prices that some of their bags offered, and ultimately hurt their sales until management introduced lower price bags.

Now, Gucci seems like a mid-range brand compared to Dior.

On a side note, I do believe Hermes quality is better than Dior's, based on the items I have owned and also what I have seen at stores. I just wish that I liked their styles more. Their styles look mature to me. The pieces I do like from them, namely their leather goods, have insanely high price points.


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone tried on the hooded toile de jouy poncho from the women’s line (summer cotton). It only comes in one size and I wonder if it would fit a guy.


----------



## diorwhore123

Hi! Just wanted to share my new Lady D-Lite from a pop up they are doing here in Hong Kong! I love the around the world embroidery.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Has anyone tried on the hooded toile de jouy poncho from the women’s line (summer cotton). It only comes in one size and I wonder if it would fit a guy.


Do you have a picture of the item? I can see if I come across someone on Instagram with it.

I'm assuming if it is one-size for women, then it should be able to fit a guy too. May need to have it altered at the boutique for a better fit, though.


----------



## averagejoe

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to share my new Lady D-Lite from a pop up they are doing here in Hong Kong! I love the around the world embroidery.
> 
> View attachment 5079473


Wow! I'm absolutely loving the inverse around the world embroidery with the ultra-matte black hardware.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a picture of the item? I can see if I come across someone on Instagram with it.
> 
> I'm assuming if it is one-size for women, then it should be able to fit a guy too. May need to have it altered at the boutique for a better fit, though.



Hi Averagejoe, it is this one here! 








						Toile de Jouy Reverse Hooded Poncho Navy Blue Cotton | DIOR
					

The season's new navy blue Toile de Jouy Reverse hooded poncho is distinguished by the House's hallmark motif with a play on reversed colors. Its terrycloth material, in soft and lightweight cotton, is embellished with tonal 'CHRISTIAN DIOR' signature jacquard bands and hand-tied fringes...




					www.dior.com
				




I figure since it is a poncho it would be oversized anyways... there’s photos of the other ones but can’t seem to find too many of this particular one.

Have a great week!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Hi Averagejoe, it is this one here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toile de Jouy Reverse Hooded Poncho Navy Blue Cotton | DIOR
> 
> 
> The season's new navy blue Toile de Jouy Reverse hooded poncho is distinguished by the House's hallmark motif with a play on reversed colors. Its terrycloth material, in soft and lightweight cotton, is embellished with tonal 'CHRISTIAN DIOR' signature jacquard bands and hand-tied fringes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure since it is a poncho it would be oversized anyways... there’s photos of the other ones but can’t seem to find too many of they particular one.
> 
> Have a great week!


Oh wow! That is nice! I love everything about it except the tassels at the bottom (only as a personal opinion if I were to consider the item for myself). I'll see if I come across it on Instagram on a guy.


----------



## diorwhore123

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I'm absolutely loving the inverse around the world embroidery with the ultra-matte black hardware.


The hardware is now shiny black! I asked my SA and apparently it's a brand-new type of hardware that Dior is doing!


----------



## gmcnm19

Anyone bought the Walk'n'Dior sneaker (women's)? Its sizing is so different compared to other Men's dior sneakers. My bf normally wears sz 42 but with this WalknDior sneaker, according to the centimeters chart he's only sz 40.5


----------



## maximemw

gmcnm19 said:


> Anyone bought the Walk'n'Dior sneaker (women's)? Its sizing is so different compared to other Men's dior sneakers. My bf normally wears sz 42 but with this WalknDior sneaker, according to the centimeters chart he's only sz 40.5



Its normal, women sizing is smaller Than men sizing


----------



## averagejoe

gmcnm19 said:


> Anyone bought the Walk'n'Dior sneaker (women's)? Its sizing is so different compared to other Men's dior sneakers. My bf normally wears sz 42 but with this WalknDior sneaker, according to the centimeters chart he's only sz 40.5


I really suggest that your bf try the shoes on before buying. My brother owns the shoes. He is normally men's size 40 but with the Walk'N Dior he had to get the women's size 40.5 because it runs smaller. In addition, women's shoes tend to be more narrow at the front, so they can pinch the smallest toe a bit and make it very uncomfortable to wear for long periods of time.

He experienced the same thing with Alexander McQueen shoes where he wanted to get an all-white version but they were only available at the time through the women's collection.


----------



## dondontown

maximemw said:


> I Know the taupe is look so nice ! I don't know if you are in canada but if its positive act fast only 3 in canada for the Taupe.


So I caved in and finally bought the nano one in the canvas/black leather combo. We don't have Dior where I live so I had to buy it from my SA in Paris and have her ship it to a relative's house (what I've had to do with Dior since the start of the pandemic last year basically), so I won't get to see this piece before... months. I would have loved to get it in full leather but they only produce it in blue, no black or taupe options like the bigger one, and the blue one is not even available in Europe (the bigger size in blue is though). The strap is completely removable so it's a bit more versatile than you'd think  But this should be my last nano "bag" however, already have a few that don't fit much (the small Saddle bag from the Women's collection literally only fits 2 items max). Here's a few pics from my SA, can't wait to unbox it:


----------



## dondontown

achau626c said:


> I was at Dior and tired this bag. It looks so effortless and casual, love the hobo bag vibe. But I think the price is a bit too deep, about 30000hkd (~4000usd)
> 
> View attachment 5077941


Looks very cool!! How about the small size? I've actually been thinking about it since it came out, but would love to be in the store and actually try it...


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> So I caved in and finally bought the nano one in the canvas/black leather combo. We don't have Dior where I live so I had to buy it from my SA in Paris and have her ship it to a relative's house (what I've had to do with Dior since the start of the pandemic last year basically), so I won't get to see this piece before... months. I would have loved to get it in full leather but they only produce it in blue, no black or taupe options like the bigger one, and the blue one is not even available in Europe (the bigger size in blue is though). The strap is completely removable so it's a bit more versatile than you'd think  But this should be my last nano "bag" however, already have a few that don't fit much (the small Saddle bag from the Women's collection literally only fits 2 items max). Here's a few pics from my SA, can't wait to unbox it:
> 
> View attachment 5083509
> 
> View attachment 5083510
> 
> View attachment 5083511
> 
> View attachment 5083514


Good to know the strap is removable! Too bad it doesn't have D rings to attach a strap, because then I could use my new Oblique strap on it. Please share pictures of what fits inside once you unbox it. Would like to know what it can hold.


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> Good to know the strap is removable! Too bad it doesn't have D rings to attach a strap, because then I could use my new Oblique strap on it. Please share pictures of what fits inside once you unbox it. Would like to know what it can hold.


I will! Hopefully later this summer/fall haha. The big size does have D rings, might look better with your strap?


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> I will! Hopefully later this summer/fall haha. The big size does have D rings, might look better with your strap?


The campaign features the bigger one with the strap I got. I am not interested in the larger one for myself (watch me change my mind later).


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> The campaign features the bigger one with the strap I got. I am not interested in the larger one for myself (watch me change my mind later).


You'll fall in love with the leather one once you see it in-store!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> The campaign features the bigger one with the strap I got. I am not interested in the larger one for myself (watch me change my mind later).



famous last words!


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> My B23s. At least they are all different, which is how I'll justify buying them. One is nylon (left), one is the sheer "technical" plastic (center), and one is "Kasuri" jacquard (denim, on the right).
> View attachment 5077595


Man, I love the B23s so much. I can't justify them at the prices they command, though, because I have wider feet and tend to beat up my shoes when I wear them. The materials they're made of won't last if I get them.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> Man, I love the B23s so much. I can't justify them at the prices they command, though, because I have wider feet and tend to beat up my shoes when I wear them. The materials they're made of won't last if I get them.


I actually have wider feet too, and quite a few shoes pinch the sides of my feet close to my little toe. Thankfully the B23s don't pinch me, although they better not at this price. I have purchased other shoes that pinch a bit (they're my size, though) because they looked great and were on sale, but at full price (especially Dior prices), they better not hurt when I wear them.

I know what you mean about shoes not lasting, especially with rubber soles which wear down much faster than stacked leather dress shoe heels. However, if the shoes are rotated with several other pairs, then they won't look like they are aging as quickly.


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> I know what you mean about shoes not lasting, especially with rubber soles which wear down much faster than stacked leather dress shoe heels. However, if the shoes are rotated with several other pairs, then they won't look like they are aging as quickly.


Right, and that's why I have 50 bajillion different pairs of shoes, like probably a lot of us. Still, if I were to get a pair of B23s, I'd want to wear them more than every blue moon.


----------



## averagejoe

Nick Jonas wearing Dior Men at the 2021 Billboard Music Awards (photo from WWD):


----------



## achau626c

Resort 2022








						Dior Men Resort 2022 Menswear Collection
					

Dior Men Resort 2022 Menswear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.




					www.vogue.com
				




I like the white pants, pink jacket from look 11, shirt and shorts from look 19 and the turtleneck from the last look


----------



## dondontown

achau626c said:


> Resort 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Men Resort 2022 Menswear Collection
> 
> 
> Dior Men Resort 2022 Menswear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the white pants, pink jacket from look 11, shirt and shorts from look 19 and the turtleneck from the last look


So many wearable pieces, I swear by neutral colors. And that bag in the first pic...  (Photos from vogue.com)


----------



## Winterbaby

Got this in February and absolutely love it. 
Will be great for when we are back to the office.

Posting here, since it’s from the men’s collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Winterbaby said:


> Got this in February and absolutely love it.
> Will be great for when we are back to the office.
> 
> Posting here, since it’s from the men’s collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096435


I love how you paired it with that strap! Amazing!


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> The nano pouch is really cute and the price of that isn't too bad. But Dior prices have increased a lot (not as high as Chanel, although they don't really sell men's items so it's hard to compare). I already thought the new mini Saddle at $3000 CAD was too much for what it is, and then they increased the price to $3500 CAD in February. That is beyond the price of the larger men's Saddle half a few months ago.


The saddle bag prices have gone up leaps and bounds!  I’m so glad I bought two when I did and have no desire or need to buy additional ones.  New Dior bag prices have gone up so much while I’m not sure they retain their resell value like hermes or LV.  Because of the price increases, I’ve stop buying them.


----------



## maximemw

Kevinh73 said:


> The saddle bag prices have gone up leaps and bounds!  I’m so glad I bought two when I did and have no desire or need to buy additional ones.  New Dior bag prices have gone up so much while I’m not sure they retain their resell value like hermes or LV.  Because of the price increases, I’ve stop buying them.



Totally agree !! At first I really want the Lock bag but with these price point I just can't justify.


----------



## Winterbaby

It is getting ridiculous. They just released micro saddle for $3100 Cad. Prices are too high.


----------



## Susaguil

Hi! May I ask does any one have photo circles or images of the men’s Winter x Peter Doig collection?


----------



## dondontown

Susaguil said:


> Hi! May I ask does any one have photo circles or images of the men’s Winter x Peter Doig collection?


Hello, you can check @dior_specialist_in_vegas on Instagram, they have Winter pieces in their Highlights, surprisingly there are still a few Kenny Scharf pieces in this collection.


----------



## achau626c

I was at Dior today and picked up this up. It is quite hard to capture the color of crystals with my phone.


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> I was at Dior today and picked up this up. It is quite hard to capture the color of crystals with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108137


Looks nice! The gradient shading of the crystals is a very nice touch.


----------



## averagejoe

I got shoes...again. Actually they were pre-ordered, although I'm learning that there isn't usually a need to since the items I pre-order tend to be stocked up in large quantities when they arrive. Got caught in the rain on the way there, and back despite the Weather Network not calling for rain at the time . At least they gave me a raincoat for the shopping bag, which was very handy when I got rained on during my return trip.

Introducing the most basic colour of the new Dior World Tour Capsule collection! Actually, have been waiting for "all-black" Dior shoes for a while. Was really contemplating the black B23s since they became available in Toronto, but couldn't pull the trigger somehow for over 2 years. I got these to build up all-black Dior looks. I love a good all-black look.


The box is actually made of a fabric material. It is made to match the colour of the shoes inside. Would have liked the yellow box, but I didn't want the yellow shoes that came with that box because I have nothing to match them.


----------



## averagejoe

Also got to finally try out the new Dior Lock micro bag which is super small (not as small as my Prada micro bag, though). It is adorable! Am strangely tempted even though the bag can't even fit my headphone and keys after I put my cards in.

Don't mind the sloppy outfit. It is really humid today (at least by my standards), and I was afraid it would rain if I spent too much time out, given the forecast called for rain in the late afternoon. So I wore relatively water-resistant things including my new Saint Laurent Rive Gauche tote and flip-flops. Too bad it rained _when_ I was out. At least the Rive Gauche was easy to clean from all the stuff that splashed on it by the time I got home.


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Also got to finally try out the new Dior Lock micro bag which is super small (not as small as my Prada micro bag, though). It is adorable! Am strangely tempted even though the bag can't even fit my headphone and keys after I put my cards in.
> 
> Don't mind the sloppy outfit. It is really humid today (at least by my standards), and I was afraid it would rain if I spent too much time out, given the forecast called for rain in the late afternoon. So I wore relatively water-resistant things including my new Saint Laurent Rive Gauche tote and flip-flops. Too bad it rained _when_ I was out. At least the Rive Gauche was easy to clean from all the stuff that splashed on it by the time I got home.
> 
> View attachment 5109363


I love this outfit! You look amazing! May I ask if your tank top is Dior and whether its current season?


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> I love this outfit! You look amazing! May I ask if your tank top is Dior and whether its current season?


No it's not Dior at all. Just something I've had in my closet for years. When it gets really hot, it's hard to wear nice clothes because they need to be dry cleaned or carefully cleaned after one wear.


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> No it's not Dior at all. Just something I've had in my closet for years. When it gets really hot, it's hard to wear nice clothes because they need to be dry cleaned or carefully cleaned after one wear.


Thank you! its a great outfit, effortlessly chic!


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Thank you! its a great outfit, effortlessly chic!


Thanks . I felt a bit out of place going to Dior in that, but during the summer. a tank top and shorts is usually my outfit to avoid sweat stains!


----------



## achau626c

Are you ready for this? 









						EXCLUSIVE: Dior Teams Up With Sacai on First Co-branded Collection
					

Four years after Louis Vuitton x Supreme, Kim Jones is again breaking new ground by partnering with Chitose Abe on the capsule collection.




					wwd.com


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Are you ready for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Dior Teams Up With Sacai on First Co-branded Collection
> 
> 
> Four years after Louis Vuitton x Supreme, Kim Jones is again breaking new ground by partnering with Chitose Abe on the capsule collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com


I LOVE this collection! Was wondering what they are releasing this year to match the popularity of the Air Dior capsule (not the shoes, but the other stuff) from last year.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE this collection! Was wondering what they are releasing this year to match the popularity of the Air Dior capsule (not the shoes, but the other stuff) from last year.



I LOVE all the white jackets from this collection and the white saddle bag is EVERYTHING!


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> I LOVE all the white jackets from this collection and the white saddle bag is EVERYTHING!


Yes! The Saddles are amazing, every version of them! The jackets also! I better start saving now!


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to add that the Galaxy leather on the new World Tour B27s is not the same as the regular black Galaxy leather. The regular one makes the logos look very subtle where they almost disappear depending on the lighting. Seems like the perforations on the regular one are colored black as well. 

These shoes have white perforations so the logos don't disappear in any lighting. I think they're meant to match the other white details on the shoes. Was just surprised that the logos are so visible. I thought that all the images of the shoes before they became available for sale were just showing off how the logos would look with flash photography which tends to light up the logos on the regular black Galaxy leather.


----------



## dondontown

achau626c said:


> Are you ready for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Dior Teams Up With Sacai on First Co-branded Collection
> 
> 
> Four years after Louis Vuitton x Supreme, Kim Jones is again breaking new ground by partnering with Chitose Abe on the capsule collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com


And we have yet to see what they have in store for us for Summer 2022, shouldn't we be getting a runway show by now? This is insane


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> Also got to finally try out the new Dior Lock micro bag which is super small (not as small as my Prada micro bag, though). It is adorable! Am strangely tempted even though the bag can't even fit my headphone and keys after I put my cards in.
> 
> Don't mind the sloppy outfit. It is really humid today (at least by my standards), and I was afraid it would rain if I spent too much time out, given the forecast called for rain in the late afternoon. So I wore relatively water-resistant things including my new Saint Laurent Rive Gauche tote and flip-flops. Too bad it rained _when_ I was out. At least the Rive Gauche was easy to clean from all the stuff that splashed on it by the time I got home.
> 
> View attachment 5109363


So nice. Did you get to see the leather version as well? It's just too bad it only comes in blue, but I would have gone with the blue one had I have the chance, such a nice pop of color.


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> So nice. Did you get to see the leather version as well? It's just too bad it only comes in blue, but I would have gone with the blue one had I have the chance, such a nice pop of color.


I didn't see the leather version of this mini one, although I saw the larger sizes which are pricier.


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm going to be in Athens next month. Anybody have any experience with the Dior boutique there? Is it very good?


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> I'm going to be in Athens next month. Anybody have any experience with the Dior boutique there? Is it very good?


I think they only have the women's collection, at least when I checked 2 years ago. Are there any particular pieces you are looking for? If they're from the women's collection, then they may have them!


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> I think they only have the women's collection, at least when I checked 2 years ago. Are there any particular pieces you are looking for? If they're from the women's collection, then they may have them!


I honestly don't know. I'm not in the market for much outside of SLGs and perfumes. I know that I'm in need of a passport cover, but I'm not sure what house I want to go with for that.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> I honestly don't know. I'm not in the market for much outside of SLGs and perfumes. I know that I'm in need of a passport cover, but I'm not sure what house I want to go with for that.


Sounds like you need a Dior passport cover. The Dior Oblique vintage tapestry is really, really nice!


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like you need a Dior passport cover. The Dior Oblique vintage tapestry is really, really nice!


I like it, but will it get dirty easily? That's why I might go with a Louis Vuitton in Monogram Eclipse.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> I like it, but will it get dirty easily? That's why I might go with a Louis Vuitton in Monogram Eclipse.


If you use it a lot, then it can get dirty. Especially with all the hand-sanitizing now, the Oblique tapestry may get really soiled with frequent use. This is why my daily wallet is not a Dior Oblique wallet. 

However, if you don't travel that frequently (I used to only travel once per year), then the Oblique should be fine.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Also got to finally try out the new Dior Lock micro bag which is super small (not as small as my Prada micro bag, though). It is adorable! Am strangely tempted even though the bag can't even fit my headphone and keys after I put my cards in.



I‘m in the same camp! The bag is ridiculous but it looks so great as an accessory.

Did you end up getting it? The problem for me is that it cannot fit all my essentials and I am not a fan of putting thing in my pockets. That way I doubt that it’ll be actually useful which keeps me from getting it…


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> I‘m in the same camp! The bag is ridiculous but it looks so great as an accessory.
> 
> Did you end up getting it? The problem for me is that it cannot fit all my essentials and I am not a fan of putting thing in my pockets. That way I doubt that it’ll be actually useful which keeps me from getting it…


No, I didn't get it, but I'm still thinking about it. I saw the blue leather one this past weekend, too, which makes it even harder to decide (although I think I would go for the Oblique one if I do end up with this bag, because it's easier to match). I wish they made the strap detachable with metal clasps instead of the way it is now, because then I could pair it with my new Oblique strap and get more looks out of the bag.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> No, I didn't get it, but I'm still thinking about it. I saw the blue leather one this past weekend, too, which makes it even harder to decide (although I think I would go for the Oblique one if I do end up with this bag, because it's easier to match). I wish they made the strap detachable with metal clasps instead of the way it is now, because then I could pair it with my new Oblique strap and get more looks out of the bag.



Oh yeah that combination sounds lovely!

What makes you hesitate? Was it because of the size and the fact that you also have to do mental gymnastics to justify it?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Oh yeah that combination sounds lovely!
> 
> What makes you hesitate? Was it because of the size and the fact that you also have to do mental gymnastics to justify it?


Haha! Mental gymnastics! It's actually a bit of both, and also the fact that sale season is upon us and I shouldn't buy full price items at the moment unless they are hard to come by (or will sell out immediately).


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Haha! Mental gymnastics! It's actually a bit of both, and also the fact that sale season is upon us and I shouldn't buy full price items at the moment unless they are hard to come by (or will sell out immediately).



Do you suspect that this item is going to end up at a sale as well?

I thought about usage and if I paired it with my book tote it would be perfect. Oh god please don’t let me buy this thing….


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Do you suspect that this item is going to end up at a sale as well?
> 
> I thought about usage and if I paired it with my book tote it would be perfect. Oh god please don’t let me buy this thing….


I don't think the Oblique one will go on sale at the boutique given the price point of the item being lower than most of their other bags, although I'm not excluding the possibility that they'll eventually send the unsold units to the Dior outlets (Woodbury and Bicester).


----------



## dondontown

Anyone watched the Summer 2022 / CactusJackDior show earlier today? Love at first sight or collab overdose? (Photos from vogue.com and highsnobiety.com)


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Anyone watched the Summer 2022 / CactusJackDior show earlier today? Love at first sight or collab overdose? (Photos from vogue.com and highsnobiety.com)
> 
> View attachment 5120341
> 
> View attachment 5120342
> 
> View attachment 5120343
> 
> View attachment 5120346
> 
> View attachment 5120347
> 
> View attachment 5120348


I haven't watched the show yet although I have seen some photos. I am not liking most of what I see. The Jack logos done in Oblique style look like a cheap brand is trying to imitate Dior. Usually the Dior logo adapts to another style (i.e. Stussy), rather than the other way around.


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> I haven't watched the show yet although I have seen some photos. I am not liking most of what I see. The Jack logos done in Oblique style look like a cheap brand is trying to imitate Dior. Usually the Dior logo adapts to another style (i.e. Stussy), rather than the other way around.


As much as I loved the show (the set, the soundtrack!) and some of the silhouettes, I know exactly what you mean, it does feel like another brand. The sunglasses are giving me Balenciaga vibes, though I love the ones worn by Bella Hadid with the chains! That Cactus Jack print sure looks like a poor imitation, but strangely enough, I wouldn't mind getting a small piece with this print on it as it's not that often we see Dior altering its Oblique print


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> As much as I loved the show (the set, the soundtrack!) and some of the silhouettes, I know exactly what you mean, it does feel like another brand. The sunglasses are giving me Balenciaga vibes, though I love the ones worn by Bella Hadid with the chains! That Cactus Jack print sure looks like a poor imitation, but strangely enough, I wouldn't mind getting a small piece with this print on it as it's not that often we see Dior altering its Oblique print


I have now had a chance to watch the video of the show and there were some pieces that were okay, although there are so many pieces I don't want. I don't like any of that cactus jewelry, and the iteration of the Dior logo on some of the products looks hideous to me (I'm referring to the squiggly logo at the back of the shoe).





As for the Jack Oblique print, it is growing a bit on me although I will stick to my initial gut reaction, which is that it looks like a brand is trying to imitate Dior, especially to someone who did not know this collection existed.


----------



## ultravisitor

I do like some of the pieces, but I'm getting tired of the collaborations.

Give us some straight up Kim Jones. He doesn't need anyone else to be great.


----------



## Winterbaby

@averagejoe, I love the black World Tour B27s you got, now that I’ve seen them in person.  But impossible to get my size now. ☹
I am considering getting the beltbag. The black is so nice.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> I do like some of the pieces, but I'm getting tired of the collaborations.
> 
> Give us some straight up Kim Jones. He doesn't need anyone else to be great.


I do like the Sacai collaboration, but at some point it is death by collaboration. Thankfully the women's side of Dior seems a bit immune to this. Maria Grazia Chiuri does work with several different production facilities and artists, but the end result has her signature everywhere.


----------



## averagejoe

Winterbaby said:


> @averagejoe, I love the black World Tour B27s you got, now that I’ve seen them in person.  But impossible to get my size now. ☹
> I am considering getting the beltbag. The black is so nice.


Thanks! I was surprised that they sold out at my boutique in my size, but they still have them in Vancouver. If your SA is somehow able to transfer your size in, then you can end up with a pair. I only got them because Dior hardly ever makes an "all-black" shoe (even this isn't truly all black), and I wanted it to match some of my other black Dior pieces.


----------



## averagejoe

Thanks to a fellow forum member, I was able to get these on sale at Holts! They make up for the Dior men's sale in Canada being so bad and limited that I ended up getting nothing, and I felt deprived! The two B23s are great ways to introduce different colours to my collection, and I've actually wanted the low top B23s for summer before but not at full price. Now I have 5 pairs of B23s!


----------



## dondontown

averagejoe said:


> I have now had a chance to watch the video of the show and there were some pieces that were okay, although there are so many pieces I don't want. I don't like any of that cactus jewelry, and the iteration of the Dior logo on some of the products looks hideous to me (I'm referring to the squiggly logo at the back of the shoe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Jack Oblique print, it is growing a bit on me although I will stick to my initial gut reaction, which is that it looks like a brand is trying to imitate Dior, especially to someone who did not know this collection existed.


The one on the invitation to the show is also terrible...


----------



## dondontown

ultravisitor said:


> I do like some of the pieces, but I'm getting tired of the collaborations.
> 
> Give us some straight up Kim Jones. He doesn't need anyone else to be great.


I agree, collaboration after collaboration, I don't see how that's sustainable. He did a great job with this team for Resort 2022, it was really refreshing!


----------



## Winterbaby

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I was surprised that they sold out at my boutique in my size, but they still have them in Vancouver. If your SA is somehow able to transfer your size in, then you can end up with a pair. I only got them because Dior hardly ever makes an "all-black" shoe (even this isn't truly all black), and I wanted it to match some of my other black Dior pieces.



Thanks, I tried. None in my size in Canada.


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> The one on the invitation to the show is also terrible...


I agree! That one is awful as well! Looks like chicken scratch.


----------



## averagejoe

Winterbaby said:


> Thanks, I tried. None in my size in Canada.


The belt bag should still be available. At least it will be one piece that you can consider from the collection. It is nice, as you said before. Price point is high for a belt bag, but it's Dior so the prices are expected now.


----------



## Liberté

dondontown said:


> Anyone watched the Summer 2022 / CactusJackDior show earlier today? Love at first sight or collab overdose? (Photos from vogue.com and highsnobiety.com)


I've enjoyed most of the collabs so far, there are many slights alterations on the same theme across the collections and an "essential" collection together with the smaller drops. This is by a long shot my least favorite though. I like a few leather goods (but some look exactly like Jaquemus...) and that's it. Every collection can't be a winner I guess.


----------



## achau626c

My SA just messaged that these will be available in July. What do you guys think? 
I quite like the beige one but not sure about the shoulder pads (?) and the ribbed cuffs.


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> My SA just messaged that these will be available in July. What do you guys think?
> I quite like the beige one but not sure about the shoulder pads (?) and the ribbed cuffs.


I actually pre-ordered the black one, but am not 100% sure since I'm also hesitant about the shoulder pads. Had to pre-order it to secure it in my size since only of my size will be available in North America according to my SA. I was interested in the beige one too but was told that it won't even be available in my size.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> I actually pre-ordered the black one, but am not 100% sure since I'm also hesitant about the shoulder pads. Had to pre-order it to secure it in my size since only of my size will be available in North America according to my SA. I was interested in the beige one too but was told that it won't even be available in my size.



The shoulder pads just seem a bit odd. 
How much did you pay? My SA has not told me the price yet


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> The shoulder pads just seem a bit odd.
> How much did you pay? My SA has not told me the price yet


The price is $1650 CAD. I was allowed to only partially pay, too, which helped because of all the sales that were happening at other stores when I was pre-ordering this.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> The price is $1650 CAD. I was allowed to only partially pay, too, which helped because of all the sales that were happening at other stores when I was pre-ordering this.



I stopped at Dior today because they are now doing pre-order. Orange one is not for sale but I actually quite like it LOLL  

anyways, the shoulder pads part are less noticeable in person but seem a bit unnecessary. It’s about 11000 HKD here.


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> I stopped at Dior today because they are now doing pre-order. Orange one is not for sale but I actually quite like it LOLL
> 
> anyways, the shoulder pads part are less noticeable in person but seem a bit unnecessary. It’s about 11000 HKD here.


OMG! The fabric is so nice! It is not the same fabric as the sheer Oblique T-shirts, which is waaaaay too delicate. I asked my SA what the fabric was and he said that it looks like the sheer Oblique T-shirt style but he wasn't sure. WOW now I am so happy I pre-ordered it! Looks like the towel-like fabric they use on some of their Oblique items.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> OMG! The fabric is so nice! It is not the same fabric as the sheer Oblique T-shirts, which is waaaaay too delicate. I asked my SA what the fabric was and he said that it looks like the sheer Oblique T-shirt style but he wasn't sure. WOW now I am so happy I pre-ordered it! Looks like the towel-like fabric they use on some of their Oblique items.



yes, it is more towel-like. 

They also have this in stock. 


https://www.instagram.com/p/CKDiNbwnjha/


----------



## GaysianFashionista

https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...ssenger-bag-black-dior-oblique-galaxy-leather 

Hey everyone, 
So I've been eyeing this bag for a while now but haven't yet pulled the trigger. This would be my first bag from Dior. Can anyone tell me about the quality and wear/tear of the Dior oblique galaxy leather? Debating between this one and the one in regular canvas oblique. It looks so beautiful in the pictures but I'm worried about how it might fare over time. I tried going to the boutique nearby but they didn't have anything in the galaxy leather available so I couldn't see in person. Any tips/advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> yes, it is more towel-like.
> 
> They also have this in stock.
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CKDiNbwnjha/



This is one of those pieces that were not ordered by the buyer for the Canadian stores. Ugh. I'm glad the turtleneck is available, but this sweater is so nice but not available at all here. Did you get to try this on?


----------



## averagejoe

GaysianFashionista said:


> https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...ssenger-bag-black-dior-oblique-galaxy-leather
> 
> Hey everyone,
> So I've been eyeing this bag for a while now but haven't yet pulled the trigger. This would be my first bag from Dior. Can anyone tell me about the quality and wear/tear of the Dior oblique galaxy leather? Debating between this one and the one in regular canvas oblique. It looks so beautiful in the pictures but I'm worried about how it might fare over time. I tried going to the boutique nearby but they didn't have anything in the galaxy leather available so I couldn't see in person. Any tips/advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated !


Sadly I haven't owned my only Galaxy piece long enough to even review it (let alone wear it), but I love this iteration of it where the logos only become more visible with flash photography. Very subtle. I can't imagine this leather being too delicate given that the perforations can actually minimize the look of creases and scratches, but I have no experience to base this on.


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

Hello, just wondering how you guys maintain your canvas oblique bags as I am worried about getting it dirty. How do you guys avoid stains and what do you recommend to not ruin it?


----------



## averagejoe

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> Hello, just wondering how you guys maintain your canvas oblique bags as I am worried about getting it dirty. How do you guys avoid stains and what do you recommend to not ruin it?


I just recommend being careful with it, like not rubbing it against abrasive things, and positioning the bag behind me when I'm eating or drinking so nothing gets on it. I don't recommend treating the canvas.


----------



## fatcat2523

Lucky enough to be get my hands on these items with a discount.

When I saw the snow slippers on the release, I have already fell in love but can’t justify the price. Now I am so happy.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Lucky enough to be get my hands on these items with a discount.
> 
> When I saw the snow slippers on the release, I have already fell in love but can’t justify the price. Now I am so happy.


Congratulations! Those snow shoes are so chubby and cute (although not my style)!

Did you get the Gucci RTW from Holts, or was Gucci holding a private sale? Since Gucci operated their business as concessions at Holts and Nordstrom, it has been difficult to get their stuff on sale except at the outlet. Saks hasn't been very good in their Gucci shoe discounts this year.


----------



## Rrtt

averagejoe said:


> The price is $1650 CAD. I was allowed to only partially pay, too, which helped because of all the sales that were happening at other stores when I was pre-ordering this.


Do you think it’s too late to pre-order? I kind of like the black one, but unsure about the shoulder pads as well.


----------



## averagejoe

Rrtt said:


> Do you think it’s too late to pre-order? I kind of like the black one, but unsure about the shoulder pads as well.


It is too late to pre-order in Canada for this collection (at least according to my SA), although they may have your item in stock in August when the pieces from the collection start to arrive. Pre-ordering means that they will ship the ordered item to the store, although items that aren't pre-ordered will also make it to the stores, although in limited sizing for some pieces.


----------



## Rrtt

averagejoe said:


> It is too late to pre-order in Canada for this collection (at least according to my SA), although they may have your item in stock in August when the pieces from the collection start to arrive. Pre-ordering means that they will ship the ordered item to the store, although items that aren't pre-ordered will also make it to the stores, although in limited sizing for some pieces.



Hmmm okay. Thanks I’ll just let my SA know so he keeps an eye out for me when it comes in then…


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Those snow shoes are so chubby and cute (although not my style)!
> 
> Did you get the Gucci RTW from Holts, or was Gucci holding a private sale? Since Gucci operated their business as concessions at Holts and Nordstrom, it has been difficult to get their stuff on sale except at the outlet. Saks hasn't been very good in their Gucci shoe discounts this year.



Thank you. It was private sales. I wasn’t VIP but got my friend to get them for me lol.


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

averagejoe said:


> I just recommend being careful with it, like not rubbing it against abrasive things, and positioning the bag behind me when I'm eating or drinking so nothing gets on it. I don't recommend treating the canvas.


good to know thanks


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

What do you guys think about the Dior oblique pouch with shoulder strap, classic or trendy? It looks almost like a camera bag.


----------



## averagejoe

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> What do you guys think about the Dior oblique pouch with shoulder strap, classic or trendy? It looks almost like a camera bag.


I have the Air Dior version of this pouch on strap. It is pretty convenient and fits more than I thought. I actually want the Galaxy leather one, although it isn't that high on my wish list as my list is quite full right now.

Have you tried it in person? I love how the bag looks. It is like the Prada Brique which I also love.


----------



## LuxuryFan123$

averagejoe said:


> I have the Air Dior version of this pouch on strap. It is pretty convenient and fits more than I thought. I actually want the Galaxy leather one, although it isn't that high on my wish list as my list is quite full right now.
> 
> Have you tried it in person? I love how the bag looks. It is like the Prada Brique which I also love.


Just wondering if it is a classic bag?


----------



## averagejoe

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> Just wondering if it is a classic bag?


I think the style will be part of their current collection (I was surprised to find out that this style was before Kim Jones' arrival at Dior Men), although the different materials and colours will be seasonal. I'm pretty sure the Oblique one will be carried over from season to season for a while.


----------



## Liberté

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> Just wondering if it is a classic bag?


This type of bag has a classic look, it's literally a plain rectagular shape with a shoulder strap. Whether they keep producing this specific bag or not,  if you get it in the dior oblique pattern or a monochrome leather, it's not going to look dated. While this is probably one of the best sellers right now for Dior men given that they release a new iteration with almost every collection, hardly any Dior men's bag is going to be kept around forever. That doesn't mean it's not a classic bag in my mind at least unless you get a seasonal piece.

For me this bag is a little bit on the small side as it doesn't hold most sunglasses cases. I like it, but it's really more like an expanded wallet on chain. I would consider buying another one in a different, more muted design if it were a tiny bit roomier, because it's otherwise really practical.


----------



## ultravisitor

LuxuryFan123$ said:


> What do you guys think about the Dior oblique pouch with shoulder strap, classic or trendy? It looks almost like a camera bag.


It's not a weird or uncommon shape at all, so I think it should age well.


----------



## ultravisitor

Liberté said:


> For me this bag is a little bit on the small side as it doesn't hold most sunglasses cases. I like it, but it's really more like an expanded wallet on chain. I would consider buying another one in a different, more muted design if it were a tiny bit roomier, because it's otherwise really practical.


Same. I like it, but it's just a little too big for when I don't want to carry much but also not big enough to carry a lot, especially the way it's compartmentalized.


----------



## pocketpikachu

Hi I am looking for a clutch for weekend use and am deciding between this and others by Fendi and Prada. Anyone with this clutch/pouch and mind sharing thoughts on it? My main concern is how this being jacquard would hold up against my alternatives which would be saffiano/cuoio romano leather


----------



## averagejoe

pocketpikachu said:


> Hi I am looking for a clutch for weekend use and am deciding between this and others by Fendi and Prada. Anyone with this clutch/pouch and mind sharing thoughts on it? My main concern is how this being jacquard would hold up against my alternatives which would be saffiano/cuoio romano leather
> View attachment 5135183


For this clutch, I actually recommend this one over the Prada and Fendi. The Oblique tapestry won't look as lumpy as the Fendi Romano leather, which is bound to happen because of the slim profile of the bag with the contents potentially bulging out and stretching out the leather. 

I had a Saffiano portfolio clutch and Daino leather (could be deerskin or calfskin made to look like deerskin) portfolio clutch, both from Prada. and sold the Saffiano one first. The clutch didn't have a wristlet, and the mere action of clutching the bag with my hand creased the leather because the contents were uneven. 

The Oblique won't do this. It is a thicker fabric, and fabric doesn't stretch like a soft leather, nor crease like a stiff leather.


----------



## pocketpikachu

averagejoe said:


> For this clutch, I actually recommend this one over the Prada and Fendi. The Oblique tapestry won't look as lumpy as the Fendi Romano leather, which is bound to happen because of the slim profile of the bag with the contents potentially bulging out and stretching out the leather.
> 
> I had a Saffiano portfolio clutch and Daino leather (could be deerskin or calfskin made to look like deerskin) portfolio clutch, both from Prada. and sold the Saffiano one first. The clutch didn't have a wristlet, and the mere action of clutching the bag with my hand creased the leather because the contents were uneven.
> 
> The Oblique won't do this. It is a thicker fabric, and fabric doesn't stretch like a soft leather, nor crease like a stiff leather.


Thanks so much for the really comprehensive analysis! That settles it for me haha


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> OMG! The fabric is so nice! It is not the same fabric as the sheer Oblique T-shirts, which is waaaaay too delicate. I asked my SA what the fabric was and he said that it looks like the sheer Oblique T-shirt style but he wasn't sure. WOW now I am so happy I pre-ordered it! Looks like the towel-like fabric they use on some of their Oblique items.



Hi @averagejoe ! Have you got your hands on this yet? 

I am thinking about getting it  or this one from Dior,  but this is more of a safe choice

https://www.dior.com/en_hk/products...and-peter-doig-sweater-light-blue-wool-jersey

or a turtleneck from Louis Vuitton
https://hk.louisvuitton.com/eng-hk/...ier-intarsia-turtleneck-nvprod2680050v#1A8PJJ


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Hi @averagejoe ! Have you got your hands on this yet?
> 
> I am thinking about getting it  or this one from Dior,  but this is more of a safe choice
> 
> https://www.dior.com/en_hk/products...and-peter-doig-sweater-light-blue-wool-jersey
> 
> or a turtleneck from Louis Vuitton
> https://hk.louisvuitton.com/eng-hk/...ier-intarsia-turtleneck-nvprod2680050v#1A8PJJ


No, it has not arrived in the store yet. Canada receives everything slower than Asia for European brands. 

Your first link isn't working, although I tried to find it on Google. Is it this?





Of the three pieces (including the sheer Oblique Dior turtleneck), I obviously like the turtleneck the most. The other pieces do nothing for me. The design of the Dior sweater looks lazy to me, since it is just a huge Dior logo slapped onto a sweater with subtle detailing. I would only ever get this if it were on sale. 

The LV is too loud! Looks like something from Versace. So not my style. If it is your style, and you want something that isn't sheer, then the LV is best in this case. Otherwise the Dior turtleneck is the best of these. Come to think of it, even though the shoulder pads look a bit odd, they do add to the design of the top, so it isn't just a turtleneck made of sheer Oblique material.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> No, it has not arrived in the store yet. Canada receives everything slower than Asia for European brands.
> 
> Your first link isn't working, although I tried to find it on Google. Is it this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the three pieces (including the sheer Oblique Dior turtleneck), I obviously like the turtleneck the most. The other pieces do nothing for me. The design of the Dior sweater looks lazy to me, since it is just a huge Dior logo slapped onto a sweater with subtle detailing. I would only ever get this if it were on sale.
> 
> The LV is too loud! Looks like something from Versace. So not my style. If it is your style, and you want something that isn't sheer, then the LV is best in this case. Otherwise the Dior turtleneck is the best of these. Come to think of it, even though the shoulder pads look a bit odd, they do add to the design of the top, so it isn't just a turtleneck made of sheer Oblique material.



ya, I agree that it is quite lazy in terms of the design. haha.
I probably will end up buying the sheer turtleneck lol 

I am also looking at the shoes and this pair of sneakers draws my attention, not the price though.


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> ya, I agree that it is quite lazy in terms of the design. haha.
> I probably will end up buying the sheer turtleneck lol
> 
> I am also looking at the shoes and this pair of sneakers draws my attention, not the price though.
> View attachment 5139743


I do like this B23 with the Alyx rollercoaster buckle. Very nice.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I was at Dior yesterday and it was my first time ever because my city doesn’t have Dior homme.

Fabulous fabulous fabulous. Loved everything about it. The customer service was one of the best I have ever experienced in a luxury boutique and it seriously has increased my appreciation of the brand. It was also fabulous to see all the pieces in real life other than just online almost like visiting the zoo for the first time and petting animals.

I ended up getting this sweatshirt since I liked the print so much in real life and the more relaxed fit. In addition I also tried the wool sweater you talked about in your last posts but it wasn’t comfortable to wear since the wool is so rigid and scratchy.

Now I am just hoping for Dior homme to launch in my city in order to lose all my money. It beats ordering online by a country mile.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Now I am just hoping for Dior homme to launch in my city in order to lose all my money.


Nice sweater! Congratulations!

I was so excited for Dior to open its flagship in Toronto, which was years in the making! My spending has increased manifold because it, unfortunately. I had a good SA, who left to another country (spent less as a result) but I'm excited to learn that he's returning. Not so good for my bank account, of course.


----------



## averagejoe

First time wearing the Oblique strap and mini Roller. Also wearing my Sorayama B23s and Chiffre Rouge D01 watch:


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> First time wearing the Oblique strap and mini Roller. Also wearing my Sorayama B23s and Chiffre Rouge D01 watch:



Do you like the mini roller more compared to the bigger one? I remember you not being a fan of the roller in general but it does look nice on you, at least the small one!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Do you like the mini roller more compared to the bigger one? I remember you not being a fan of the roller in general but it does look nice on you, at least the small one!


I definitely like it more than the larger one, and I really like the way it was sitting on me. It doesn't stick out as much as I thought when I wear it, because the stuffing has been removed from the inside and the side closer to me flattens a bit to reduce the profile of the bag. 

My only criticism is that the zipper is on the smaller side so it isn't as easy to get things in and out of the bag. For instance, the bag can actually fit a large sunglasses case because of its barrel shape, but it's very difficult to get it past the zipper on this mini version.


----------



## achau626c

Has anyone had the experience of made to measure at Dior?


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Has anyone had the experience of made to measure at Dior?


Can't afford it, so I haven't. Are you talking about accessories or suiting?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I definitely like it more than the larger one, and I really like the way it was sitting on me. It doesn't stick out as much as I thought when I wear it, because the stuffing has been removed from the inside and the side closer to me flattens a bit to reduce the profile of the bag.
> 
> My only criticism is that the zipper is on the smaller side so it isn't as easy to get things in and out of the bag. For instance, the bag can actually fit a large sunglasses case because of its barrel shape, but it's very difficult to get it past the zipper on this mini version.



Yeah I see how this might be an issue. Have you ever used the tophandle? To me that seems to be the best addition to it


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Yeah I see how this might be an issue. Have you ever used the tophandle? To me that seems to be the best addition to it


I had to use it at some points yesterday because I was sweating profusely from my long walk and had to hold the top handle to prevent the strap from getting soaked. It made the bag very convenient, although it looked like a purse when I did that.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior men ski capsule (and WWD article):












> PARIS — Kim Jones has extended his collaboration with Peter Doig at Dior, embracing the artist’s passion for skiing to create a capsule collection of men’s skiwear featuring jacquards and fleeces with decorative patterns inspired by his paintings.
> 
> Whereas their initial work together on the French luxury house’s fall 2021 collection focused on uniforms and ceremonial garb, this capsule melds artistry with technical know-how. The colors, ranging from brilliant orange to intense blues, are directly inspired by Doig’s universe.
> 
> “He has such a passion, and he also spends a lot of time working in Zermatt, in Switzerland, so he is interested in the technical side of skiwear because he skis every day when he’s there. It brought a lot of inspiration to the collection,” Jones said in a statement.
> 
> Snow scenes and skiwear often feature in the work of the painter, who is known for unsettling landscapes that blend reality, memories, found images and references to art history. Several of his canvases are currently on show at billionaire François Pinault’s Bourse de Commerce contemporary art museum in Paris.
> 
> “I grew up in Canada where we have almost six months of winter. I also lived in a region with ski hills and skiing was even a part of the school day. It has been a part of my life for as long as I remember,” the painter explained.
> 
> Doig created a number of art works specifically for the collection, some of which refer to the sweaters and jackets he wore as a teenager. “Because it was cold where we grew up, our casual clothes were often ski clothes,” he said. “So the clothes have to be very much wearable off the slopes as well as on.”
> 
> His “Zermatt Cat” painting appears on items including a sweater and a knit blanket lined with cashmere, while a multicolored camouflage knit sweater, first portrayed in a Doig canvas, then recreated by Dior, is now proposed in frosted blue hues.
> 
> Jones, who launched his first men’s ski capsule last year, again teamed up with specialist brands, namely Descente, a Japanese maker of ski apparel that has historically incorporated the ideas and experiences of leading athletes into the development of products like its Magic Suit.
> 
> He reunited with Swedish company POC, which makes protective equipment and athletic gear used for skiing, cycling and mountain biking, on a helmet bearing the Dior logo and ski goggles engraved with the Dior Oblique signature.
> 
> Swiss ski-maker AK was also back for a second season, with a high-end snowboard laser-engraved with the Dior Oblique motif. Meanwhile, French company Akonite was brought in to bring its know-how to a sled.
> 
> The collection will be launched at the beginning of December, with products priced from 350 euros for a pair of under gloves to 6,500 euros for the snowboard, Dior said.
> 
> Since taking over as artistic director of men’s collections at Dior, Jones has worked with artists as varied as Kaws, Daniel Arsham, Hajime Sorayama and Raymond Pettibon. In some cases, the collaborations extend beyond the main collection into capsule lines, as was also the case recently with Kenny Scharf.











						EXCLUSIVE: Dior and Peter Doig Prolong Collaboration With Ski Capsule Line
					

The painter has channeled his lifelong passion for skiing into a collection that melds artistry with technical know-how.




					wwd.com


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Hideous!

…which is good since it means I don’t need to open my wallet.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Hideous!
> 
> …which is good since it means I don’t need to open my wallet.


I agree. I didn't like the ski collection last year, either. The way they did the logo is so basic that it looks cheap!


----------



## princeali189

My new Dior pouch with strap that was gifted to me for my birthday! I am IN LOVE with this bag. I have the men’s Saddle belt bag from last year and I never wear it since it holds literally nothing (a card holder and that’s it). I can actually use this one and while it’s not saddle shaped it’s much more practical for daily use


----------



## averagejoe

princeali189 said:


> My new Dior pouch with strap that was gifted to me for my birthday! I am IN LOVE with this bag. I have the men’s Saddle belt bag from last year and I never wear it since it holds literally nothing (a card holder and that’s it). I can actually use this one and while it’s not saddle shaped it’s much more practical for daily use


Congratulations! Yes, that Saddle belt bag (with the detachable belt) holds exactly a card holder, and nothing more. It has gusseted sides which further reduce its capacity.


----------



## averagejoe

My outfit from 2 days ago:


----------



## 880

DH just got the cashmere pea coat which is very flattering on, and not as straight as the stock photo would suggest









						Peacoat Navy Blue Cashmere Cloth | DIOR
					

The navy blue peacoat is crafted in cashmere cloth and is embellished with 'DIOR'-engraved horn buttons. It features side slit pockets, notched lapels and signature Dior topstitching at the back. The elegant style is a classic wardrobe design.




					www.dior.com
				




he is under 5’10, and relatively slim, with a bit of backside, size 50 French, and Japanese designers and brunello Cuchinelli tend to fit him well. He has muscular shoulders for his height and there is a big drop to his waist (so Dior suiting doesnt generally seem to be cut for someone of his body type). The length of the pea coat on his somewhat longer torso is about the length of older sports coats from maybe ten years ago. The impression is classic rather than fashion, and it could fit into either a sartorial or fashion wardrobe.

the pea coat is soft textured, but the cut is more structured (with less drape) than a comparable brunello pea coat from this season. Also the Dior is about 1K usd less than the brunello. Will eventually update with an action pic. Coat is currently in alterations


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> DH just got the cashmere pea coat which is very flattering on, and not as straight as the stock photo would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacoat Navy Blue Cashmere Cloth | DIOR
> 
> 
> The navy blue peacoat is crafted in cashmere cloth and is embellished with 'DIOR'-engraved horn buttons. It features side slit pockets, notched lapels and signature Dior topstitching at the back. The elegant style is a classic wardrobe design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is under 5’10, and relatively slim, with a bit of backside, size 50 French, and Japanese designers and brunello Cuchinelli tend to fit him well. He has muscular shoulders for his height and there is a big drop to his waist (so Dior suiting doesnt generally seem to be cut for someone of his body type). The length of the pea coat on his somewhat longer torso is about the length of older sports coats from maybe ten years ago. The impression is classic rather than fashion, and it could fit into either a sartorial or fashion wardrobe.
> 
> the pea coat is soft textured, but the cut is more structured (with less drape) than a comparable brunello pea coat from this season. Also the Dior is about 1K usd less than the brunello. Will eventually update with an action pic. Coat is currently in alterations


Brunello Cucinelli has wonderfully luxurious clothes! Too bad they're not my style. I have an Ermenegildo Zegna full cashmere lining (done like velvety fur) and mohair jacket which feels so luxurious to the touch, but I only wear it to work now because the style is quite mature for my tastes.


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Brunello Cucinelli has wonderfully luxurious clothes! Too bad they're not my style. I have an Ermenegildo Zegna full cashmere lining (done like velvety fur) and mohair jacket which feels so luxurious to the touch, but I only wear it to work now because the style is quite mature for my tastes.



DH and I are 53, so we’re both somewhat vintage  lol  my SA and I tried to talk DH into a pale blue grey Dior bomber with two figures printed on it, but he said he would feel too self conscious . My issue is I wish some of the men’s collection was cut for women but there is no way it would fit (otherwise I would wear that bomber in a heartbeat). He and I both wear brunello pants, especially the cargos. I pair them with Dior and other designers.

DH did speak to the Dior SA and SM at length re men’s suiting. Even my SA said he has to go up in size to accommodate his shoulders and then the rest of the Dior sportscoat body doesn’t work — you’d think bc it’s Dior, it would be slim cut all the way through but my SA who is tall and slim says he would essentially be the equivalent of size 48 shoulder and 44 body. . .

re brunello, it’s odd. our brunello SA says the way DH puts it all together is actually kind of Japanese crossed with Jil sander in style (and DH is Caucasian) so go figure

the zegna cashmere and mohair jacket sounds amazing! You can age into it, and in a few years, it will be vintage from your own closet . In 1996, at the height of Prada, DH bought a techno and leather Prada jacket with silver zippers everywhere. After wearing it for a few seasons, we decided it was oddly both too fashion and too mature, so it was only this past year that we dug it out, had it refitted, and it’s now perfect in a vintage kind of way. (He purges stuff from his closet regularly, so there were many years when I had to shuffle it into my closet to save it.

when I said the brunello pea coat drape is too mature, I think in the same kind of way that your Zegna  may be . . .aunfortunately  I took a pic of the brunello but not the Dior. The brunello is meant to beef up someone’s shoulders and skim over a boxier torso, so it’s just too much jacket — here it is. It makes DH look more beefy  than he is — not a look he wants It’s also very relaxed Italian country, whereas the Dior is structured trim urban French. . . 

Apologies for the lengthy OT. To bring this back to topic, I saw a Dior men’s sweater today that is oddly the same color palette as a chanel cityscape pull over for women this season. so I might try it on for myself next time I’m there. Agree with others who I believe had issues with a distorted Dior logo, but as an abstract repetitive pattern it might work for me

brunello peacoat       Dior sweater


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> DH and I are 53, so we’re both somewhat vintage  lol  my SA and I tried to talk DH into a pale blue grey Dior bomber with two figures printed on it, but he said he would feel too self conscious . My issue is I wish some of the men’s collection was cut for women but there is no way it would fit (otherwise I would wear that bomber in a heartbeat). He and I both wear brunello pants, especially the cargos. I pair them with Dior and other designers.
> 
> DH did speak to the Dior SA and SM at length re men’s suiting. Even my SA said he has to go up in size to accommodate his shoulders and then the rest of the Dior sportscoat body doesn’t work — you’d think bc it’s Dior, it would be slim cut all the way through but my SA who is tall and slim says he would essentially be the equivalent of size 48 shoulder and 44 body. . .
> 
> re brunello, it’s odd. our brunello SA says the way DH puts it all together is actually kind of Japanese crossed with Jil sander in style (and DH is Caucasian) so go figure
> 
> the zegna cashmere and mohair jacket sounds amazing! You can age into it, and in a few years, it will be vintage from your own closet . In 1996, at the height of Prada, DH bought a techno and leather Prada jacket with silver zippers everywhere. After wearing it for a few seasons, we decided it was oddly both too fashion and too mature, so it was only this past year that we dug it out, had it refitted, and it’s now perfect in a vintage kind of way. (He purges stuff from his closet regularly, so there were many years when I had to shuffle it into my closet to save it.
> 
> when I said the brunello pea coat drape is too mature, I think in the same kind of way that your Zegna  may be . . .aunfortunately  I took a pic of the brunello but not the Dior. The brunello is meant to beef up someone’s shoulders and skim over a boxier torso, so it’s just too much jacket — here it is. It makes DH look more beefy  than he is — not a look he wants It’s also very relaxed Italian country, whereas the Dior is structured trim urban French. . .
> 
> Apologies for the lengthy OT. To bring this back to topic, I saw a Dior men’s sweater today that is oddly the same color palette as a chanel cityscape pull over for women this season. so I might try it on for myself next time I’m there. Agree with others who I believe had issues with a distorted Dior logo, but as an abstract repetitive pattern it might work for me
> 
> brunello peacoat       Dior sweater
> View attachment 5157978
> View attachment 5157987


This oversized logo sweater from Dior is very nice. I have the one that came out from the Stussy collection but sadly with all the lockdowns during the cold season, I did not wear it out. I get warm very, very easily, so it would only have been appropriate for winter.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out for a day of shopping with @averagejoe today!

OOTD was very basic as it is hot and humid in the city this past weekend.  Loving the heat because the summers seem to pass so quickly in Canada, but it makes dressing up less appealing.  Featuring my Saddle, and covered by my phone my new Navy necklace and Montaigne ring on my pinky.




Ended up with one of the Peter Doig camo silk shirts.  Love this take on camo, and this colorway was fun.  Also love that there is some oblique but it’s hidden in the camo so it’s more subtle.


----------



## averagejoe

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!  Ironically this is more practical that the Fendi First.  I’m kind of thinking about the strap, but I only plan on using it as a dinner bag/clutch so probably not.  Definitely not useful for daytime.
> 
> View attachment 5162050


Oddly the Saddle looks the most useful in your collection of adorable mini bags. It actually looks like it can fit more than the rest. Do you find that to be true? I saw the same Fendi First today in person and it is adorable, but the SA said it doesn't even fit any credit cards due to its shape.


----------



## duggi84

averagejoe said:


> Oddly the Saddle looks the most useful in your collection of adorable mini bags. It actually looks like it can fit more than the rest. Do you find that to be true? I saw the same Fendi First today in person and it is adorable, but the SA said it doesn't even fit any credit cards due to its shape.



This is correct…the Nano Fendi First is useless.  My car fob only fits if I smash it uncomfortably in.  No credit cards
for sure.  It’s a charm or coin purse, at best.  The LV can hold a couple of cards actually, but either the cards OR the car key, not both like the Dior.


----------



## achau626c

I was out for a shopping and wearing my Dior shirt from SS20. Eventually picked up this hat from Louis Vuitton


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> I was out for a shopping and wearing my Dior shirt from SS20. Eventually picked up this hat from Louis Vuitton
> 
> View attachment 5164292


Nice! Are you from Hong Kong, by the way? If you are, then I'm impressed how you can be dressed so heavily in such a humid environment!

The LV store looks so different from what I'm used to, too. It doesn't look like LV except for the logos on the mirror.


----------



## averagejoe

My first pair of Dior sunglasses since Kim Jones became the creative director of Dior Men, and since Dior moved their production from Safilo group to Thelios to become more vertically integrated. There is a noticeable difference in the packaging. The case is _much _nicer than before. It even comes with a detachable Oblique piece which I think is in case someone wants to clip this onto a belt (the patch can have a belt threaded through it).

The arm of the sunglasses really sold me. They are completely horizontal instead of vertical, with a mirrored Dior logo (the mirror effect is not showing on the pictures).

I had to get prescription lenses in them, hence the thicker lenses.


----------



## hightea_xx

In montreal for the weekend and decided to debut the new Peter Doig shirt.  Little did I know when I was getting ready this morning we would be climbing Mont Royal lol.  But this would be very on brand for me considering the last time I did this I had my new Diorissimo on for the ride.

Here’s the OOTD:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Winter 20/21 camo top
Summer 20 saddle
Assorted bracelets from various season from the women’s collection


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Are you from Hong Kong, by the way? If you are, then I'm impressed how you can be dressed so heavily in such a humid environment!
> 
> The LV store looks so different from what I'm used to, too. It doesn't look like LV except for the logos on the mirror.



yes, summer in HK is absolutely horrible. I would only dress like this when there is an occasion. Have you been to HK before? 

it is the flagship store in HK. )


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> My first pair of Dior sunglasses since Kim Jones became the creative director of Dior Men, and since Dior moved their production from Safilo group to Thelios to become more vertically integrated. There is a noticeable difference in the packaging. The case is _much _nicer than before. It even comes with a detachable Oblique piece which I think is in case someone wants to clip this onto a belt (the patch can have a belt threaded through it).
> 
> The arm of the sunglasses really sold me. They are completely horizontal instead of vertical, with a mirrored Dior logo (the mirror effect is not showing on the pictures).
> 
> I had to get prescription lenses in them, hence the thicker lenses.
> View attachment 5164653
> View attachment 5164654
> View attachment 5164655
> View attachment 5164656
> View attachment 5164657



That’s a nice pair of sunglasses! And the case is so much nicer than before!


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> yes, summer in HK is absolutely horrible. I would only dress like this when there is an occasion. Have you been to HK before?
> 
> it is the flagship store in HK. )


Yes, I have been to HK before, although it was many years ago. 

I already find the humid days during the summer in Toronto unbearable. Can't imagine living several months like that! I do love HK though.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi Everyone!

Hope you all are staying positive and testing negative during these crazy times. I wanted to share a collective haul of vintage Dior pieces I've purchased over the last few weeks. I'm hooked!! Enjoy!

I got these two RTW pieces from a pretty old Dior Line called "Christian Dior Separates" I know nothing at all about these items or the line, but they were so affordable and fit me, so I had to go for them! I wouldn't classify this as RTW per say...but still Dior and still oh so cool. The floral jacket is incredible, feels like linen/cotton mix. The brown top is a jacquard silk with an asymmetric button opening and pussy bow.

The item you all are here for, I'm sure, is my new to me vintage Dior Saddle in black calfskin with silver hardware. The bag is absolutely excellent, almost pristine I'd say. The monogram lining is gorgeous and the bag is built solid. I never handled a saddle bag before but this is SOLID, definitely an incredibly constructed bag. Authenticated by the fantastic @averagejoe !! Thanks Joe!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Heres me trying on the floral jacket and the silk top! I styles the blazer with a Tom Ford for Gucci vibe in mind with no top underneath. A bit snug at the waist but I'm hoping by next summer my workout regimen works lol

The silk top would look better with dress pants I think, but was too lazy to find and change into those.


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Heres me trying on the floral jacket and the silk top! I styles the blazer with a Tom Ford for Gucci vibe in mind with no top underneath. A bit snug at the waist but I'm hoping by next summer my workout regimen works lol
> 
> The silk top would look better with dress pants I think, but was too lazy to find and change into those.


I'm surprised the proportions fit you! Wouldn't have been able to tell they were from the women's line.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> I'm surprised the proportions fit you! Wouldn't have been able to tell they were from the women's line.



Thanks! I tend to have no issues fitting into women's ready to wear but its mainly because I'm short. Although vintage pieces tend to stretch and fit looser, so it works for me.

 The most shocking thing was that I fit into a brand new Vivienne Westwood corset. I was completely surprised but also enamored with it at the same time!


----------



## 880

Yoshi1296 said:


> Heres me trying on the floral jacket and the silk top! I styles the blazer with a Tom Ford for Gucci vibe in mind with no top underneath. A bit snug at the waist but I'm hoping by next summer my workout regimen works lol
> 
> The silk top would look better with dress pants I think, but was too lazy to find and change into those.


congrats on your vintage finds (I love vintage too) Both color combos are so different and both so flattering on you!  I think a mesh tank would  also look very polished under the jacket, for a kind of Dior crossed with JPG vintage look. Or some synthetic  tank, like older issey miyake. as for the silk top, Issey miyake did this kind of earth tone stripe circa 1991. I remember being in Hong Kong and looking at three or more different issey miyake men’s  lines (DH loves issey) all named something different. One was definitely earth tones, bows and waffle textured fabric.


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> congrats on your vintage finds (I love vintage too) Both color combos are so different and both so flattering on you!  I think a mesh tank would  also look very polished under the jacket, for a kind of Dior crossed with JPG vintage look. Or some synthetic  tank, like older issey miyake. as for the silk top, Issey miyake did this kind of earth tone stripe circa 1991. I remember being in Hong Kong and looking at three or more different issey miyake men’s  lines (DH loves issey) all named something different. One was definitely earth tones, bows and waffle textured fabric.



Thank you so much! I was just thinking that a tank would look cool! 

I love Issey Miyake. I really would love a piece from that designer soon. 

Once thing I noticed when looking at vintage designer goods from 80s-90s is that a lot of them released very similar commercial products, I guess this was their only real way to generate revenue at the time. Hence why Pierre Cardin and JPG licensed their brands to other manufacturers, and why Dior released this "Separates" line.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

averagejoe said:


> My first pair of Dior sunglasses since Kim Jones became the creative director of Dior Men, and since Dior moved their production from Safilo group to Thelios to become more vertically integrated. There is a noticeable difference in the packaging. The case is _much _nicer than before. It even comes with a detachable Oblique piece which I think is in case someone wants to clip this onto a belt (the patch can have a belt threaded through it).
> 
> The arm of the sunglasses really sold me. They are completely horizontal instead of vertical, with a mirrored Dior logo (the mirror effect is not showing on the pictures).
> 
> I had to get prescription lenses in them, hence the thicker lenses.
> View attachment 5164653
> View attachment 5164654
> View attachment 5164655
> View attachment 5164656
> View attachment 5164657


Beautiful sunglasses! Safilo was manufacturing Dior frames for so long, I had no idea they are being produced by Thelios now. Such an informative post. You are always on top of your game @averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful sunglasses! Safilo was manufacturing Dior frames for so long, I had no idea they are being produced by Thelios now. Such an informative post. You are always on top of your game @averagejoe


Aww thanks!  Just a huge Dior Addict, so I love reading updates about the brand.


----------



## 880

SA sent this pic of a double breasted coat, fabric covered buttons, for DH : Dior and Peter doig multicolor cotton jacquard 4900 USD












						Dior Continues To Explore the Art World With Peter Doig Collaboration
					

Dior has revealed its latest menswear campaign, featuring photography by Raphael Pavarotti, and a collaboration with British artist Peter Doig.




					www.highsnobiety.com
				




the website also has some amazing peter doig camo overshirts and pants (am happy for all of you but sad there are none for women lol)

and, this is possibly OT, but DH and I were at Leffot in NYC, and it occurred to me that some of the more avant- grade shoes by Corthay or Norman Vilalta would be gorgeous with Dior suiting and jackets ans pants. some of the examples on rhe website are more sartorial, but for example, the Corthay can be customized to almost any color or finish imaginable — including I think one that is almost degrade. . . DH is most comfy in Edward Greene but loves some art finishes on Norman Vilalta






						Shoes - Leffot
					

Classic footwear from Alden, Edward Green, and more...




					leffot.com
				




and here is a pic i took of one of the shoes that IMO was more fashion (the blue ans balck one seocnd from the top I thought would be fabulous with s9me Dior) JMO though


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> SA sent this pic of a coat for DH : Dior and Peter doig multicolor cotton jacquard 4900 USD
> 
> View attachment 5175696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Continues To Explore the Art World With Peter Doig Collaboration
> 
> 
> Dior has revealed its latest menswear campaign, featuring photography by Raphael Pavarotti, and a collaboration with British artist Peter Doig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.highsnobiety.com


Looks nice! The camouflage pattern somehow looks like clouds in a starry night sky.


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> My first pair of Dior sunglasses since Kim Jones became the creative director of Dior Men, and since Dior moved their production from Safilo group to Thelios to become more vertically integrated. There is a noticeable difference in the packaging. The case is _much _nicer than before. It even comes with a detachable Oblique piece which I think is in case someone wants to clip this onto a belt (the patch can have a belt threaded through it).
> 
> The arm of the sunglasses really sold me. They are completely horizontal instead of vertical, with a mirrored Dior logo (the mirror effect is not showing on the pictures).
> 
> I had to get prescription lenses in them, hence the thicker lenses.
> View attachment 5164653
> View attachment 5164654
> View attachment 5164655
> View attachment 5164656
> View attachment 5164657


Congrats! They’re gorgeous! May I ask if the horizontal temples comfortable and easy to fit around your head?


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Congrats! They’re gorgeous! May I ask if the horizontal temples comfortable and easy to fit around your head?


Thanks! Yes, the horizontal temples are comfortable. They don't seem to dig into my head, although it wasn't something I thought about until I got the sunglasses and realized that part of it near my ears touched my head. My worry is actually that the contact point would scratch and the colour would come off over time, although I guess it isn't visible when I wear it.

Just things I didn't think of when I first saw the design and was too excited about it.


----------



## 880

Dior Men Fall 2021 Menswear Fashion Show
					

The complete Dior Men Fall 2021 Menswear fashion show now on Vogue Runway.




					www.vogue.com
				




forgot to say, I love all the coats, and I hope some members here consider them. Wish dior did them for women.


----------



## runningthrough

I love this bag!


----------



## averagejoe

I got the sheer Oblique turtleneck that I pre-ordered! Apparently the launch is next week but my SA let me take it home early   (not that I can wear it anytime soon in this heat wave, though).

My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> I got the sheer Oblique turtleneck that I pre-ordered! Apparently the launch is next week but my SA let me take it home early   (not that I can wear it anytime soon in this heat wave, though).
> 
> My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.
> View attachment 5178204
> View attachment 5178205
> View attachment 5178206
> View attachment 5178207
> View attachment 5178208
> View attachment 5178209


This looks amazing! Congrats! I am so happy you got this!  
your SA was so sweet to gift the pins!


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> This looks amazing! Congrats! I am so happy you got this!
> your SA was so sweet to gift the pins!


Thanks! Yes, I'm happy to have it too. I pre-ordered it a while ago but didn't even know if the fabric would look like all the other sheer Oblique devore items, until @achau626c showed a picture of him with the orange version, where I saw that the Oblique part was fuzzy and different from the devore fabric. That's the problem with pre-ordering from a tiny photo sent by the SA. I don't even know what it actually looks like when I express interest in the item.


----------



## Yoshi1296

My vintage brown leather saddle arrived and I just had to do a model shot before bed. Thanks @averagejoe for authenticating this one for me too and helping me look like a total baddie this Fall! I'm really hooked on the saddle and I truly can't believe I've been sleeping on this bag for so long!


----------



## maximemw

My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.

[/QUOTE]

I was In Toronto Last Week, and I visit the Boutique for the first time, I was REALLY surprise, because I also receive the Pin! But I only buy a tea cup , In Montreal store I spend Over 5 000$ before I receive VIC Gift


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.
> 
> 
> I was In Toronto Last Week, and I visit the Boutique for the first time, I was REALLY surprise, because I also receive the Pin! But I only buy a tea cup , In Montreal store I spend Over 5 000$ before I receive VIC Gift
> 
> View attachment 5181341
> 
> View attachment 5181350


Love the cup!

I don't think the pins are a VIC gift. My SA offered it to my friend who was with me that day as well, and she rarely buys anything from Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

*Dior Kicks Off Collaboration With Paris Saint-Germain Soccer Team*


> *PARIS — *Call it pitch-perfect. Dior men’s artistic director Kim Jones has designed looks to be worn by the star-studded Paris Saint-Germain soccer team for the next two seasons.
> 
> “The decision to collaborate with PSG for the official wardrobe of the team came quite naturally, as we share values that we consider essential, such as the quest for excellence, surpassing oneself, collective performance and the power of perpetual reinvention,” said Pietro Beccari, president and chief executive officer of Christian Dior Couture.
> 
> “This symbolic alliance marks a new and totally unprecedented chapter in the history of Dior, which for the first time has signed a partnership in the world of sports with a club whose international renown and unique leadership make these passions shine throughout the world,” he continued, adding that soccer “instills a sense of team spirit, perseverance and the will to never give up — all fundamental key values for me and my teams at Dior.”
> 
> The looks Jones designed for the players come in black and navy-blue hues, and range from casual to dressed up.
> 
> A sketch of casual and formal looks created by Dior for Paris Saint-Germain players. COURTESY OF DIOR
> For leisurewear, there’s a Harrington jacket, knitted sweater and polo shirt, each coming with an embroidered “Paris Saint-Germain” patch and the “CD Icon” initials. Dior Explorer derbies in black leather with the Dior Oblique motif have insoles embossed with the player’s jersey number.
> 
> On the more formal side are a cashmere coat, jacket, shirt and pants. Shoes-wise are Dior Timeless cap toe Derbies, also with embossed interiors.
> 
> Accessories include a Saddle bag in black grained calfskin, jacquard tie with a Paris Saint-Germain logo, cashmere scarf and reversible belt.
> 
> Paris Saint-Germain is among the top soccer teams worldwide. It has won 27 trophies in 10 years — and 43 since its creation in 1970 — attracting superstar players such as Ronaldinho, David Beckham, Zlatan Ibrahimovic and more recently Lionel Messi, Neymar Jr. and Kylian Mbappé.
> 
> Paris Saint-Germain has built up more than 140 million fans on social media and today has offices in Doha, Qatar; Shanghai; China, and Singapore.
> 
> Hugo Boss was most recently the official dresser of Paris Saint-Germain soccer players.











						EXCLUSIVE: Dior Kicks Off Collaboration With Paris Saint-Germain Soccer Team
					

Dior men’s artistic director Kim Jones has designed looks for the players ranging from casual to formal.




					wwd.com


----------



## skyqueen

averagejoe said:


> I got the sheer Oblique turtleneck that I pre-ordered! Apparently the launch is next week but my SA let me take it home early   (not that I can wear it anytime soon in this heat wave, though).
> 
> My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.
> View attachment 5178204
> View attachment 5178205
> View attachment 5178206
> View attachment 5178207
> View attachment 5178208
> View attachment 5178209


Just fabulous and the sweater, too!


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> I got the sheer Oblique turtleneck that I pre-ordered! Apparently the launch is next week but my SA let me take it home early   (not that I can wear it anytime soon in this heat wave, though).
> 
> My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.



thank you for sharing, that looks really beautiful in real life, it doesn't look that impressive for some reason online.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> thank you for sharing, that looks really beautiful in real life, it doesn't look that impressive for some reason online.


The online pictures tend to look worse than in real life. Dior's stock photos almost look like they were computer-generated images of the product rather than of the actual product.


----------



## brnicutie

averagejoe said:


> I got the sheer Oblique turtleneck that I pre-ordered! Apparently the launch is next week but my SA let me take it home early   (not that I can wear it anytime soon in this heat wave, though).
> 
> My SA also gave me a gift, which was a few lacquered pins from the Peter Doig collection.
> View attachment 5178204
> View attachment 5178205
> View attachment 5178206
> View attachment 5178207
> View attachment 5178208
> View attachment 5178209


Congrats! It looks great on you. Gifts are always nice.


----------



## averagejoe

My former SA who came back to Toronto but works for a different Dior store now was kind enough to order moon cakes for me! I haven't bought anything from him since he originally left, so it was very nice of him. The packaging isn't as elaborate as last year's, which opened like an armoire.


----------



## DearHaayet

averagejoe said:


> My former SA who came back to Toronto but works for a different Dior store now was kind enough to order moon cakes for me! I haven't bought anything from him since he originally left, so it was very nice of him. The packaging isn't as elaborate as last year's, which opened like an armoire.
> View attachment 5190781
> View attachment 5190782
> View attachment 5190783
> View attachment 5190784
> View attachment 5190785


How thoughtful of him!


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> My former SA who came back to Toronto but works for a different Dior store now was kind enough to order moon cakes for me! I haven't bought anything from him since he originally left, so it was very nice of him. The packaging isn't as elaborate as last year's, which opened like an armoire.
> View attachment 5190781
> View attachment 5190782
> View attachment 5190783
> View attachment 5190784
> View attachment 5190785


Very nice of him!


----------



## averagejoe

Cropped a group photo to show my outfit. Dior Bee polo, DiorxRimowa personal, Oblique strap, Chiffre Rouge D01, CD Icon ring, and B23s in grey and navy.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Cropped a group photo to show my outfit. Dior Bee polo, DiorxRimowa personal, Oblique strap, Chiffre Rouge D01, CD Icon ring, and B23s in grey and navy.



The Rimowa case looks very nice with the oblique strap, nice combination!

I also ordered a bag to complement more formal outfits. What do you think? Very rigid but I like the design. Still need to give it some thought because it’s quite pricey.

Please ignore the dirty mirror


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> The Rimowa case looks very nice with the oblique strap, nice combination!
> 
> I also ordered a bag to complement more formal outfits. What do you think? Very rigid but I like the design. Still need to give it some thought because it’s quite pricey.
> 
> Please ignore the dirty mirror
> 
> View attachment 5200593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200595


Thanks!

I really like it on you. Yes, the bag is priced on the higher side, but it does make a really nice statement especially with your blazer looks.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I really like it on you. Yes, the bag is priced on the higher side, but it does make a really nice statement especially with your blazer looks.



That was actually the intention: to have a bag that also works with more formal outfits which is not a big tote. This bag ticks all of these boxes.

What I like most about it is that it looks like a shrunk briefcase - which is associated with the male world - but is carried like and reminiscent of a women‘s purse. Really love what they are doing with this bag.

And I’ll keep it ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> What I like most about it is that it looks like a shrunk briefcase - which is associated with the male world - but is carried like and reminiscent of a women‘s purse.


I think this is precisely why the new mini men's Peekaboo Iseeyou is now at the top of my list of new bags. The larger size looks a bit briefcase-like, but in the small size, it is a shrunken briefcase which is worn more casually.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I think this is precisely why the new mini men's Peekaboo Iseeyou is now at the top of my list of new bags. The larger size looks a bit briefcase-like, but in the small size, it is a shrunken briefcase which is worn more casually.



Funny that you mention it, I tried to decide between the new small Peekaboo and the Dior lock bag, they definitely have a similar vibe!


----------



## fibbi

Kuschelnudde said:


> The Rimowa case looks very nice with the oblique strap, nice combination!
> 
> I also ordered a bag to complement more formal outfits. What do you think? Very rigid but I like the design. Still need to give it some thought because it’s quite pricey.
> 
> Please ignore the dirty mirror
> 
> View attachment 5200593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200595


this is really a great outfit! 

I think Dior men's collection is great and quite a lot of handbag on the men's side so unique!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Hi guys, does any of you have some mod shots with mini Saddle soft bag? I've wanted this bag few months ago but it was unavailable, and now I see that it's back in stock. It seems way better and more comfortable than the woman saddle bag.


----------



## fibbi

Mad_la_mans said:


> Hi guys, does any of you have some mod shots with mini Saddle soft bag? I've wanted this bag few months ago but it was unavailable, and now I see that it's back in stock. It seems way better and more comfortable than the woman saddle bag.



pic from my SA


----------



## Mad_la_mans

fibbi said:


> pic from my SA
> View attachment 5213701


Thank you! It looks really great on her!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Do you guys have any advice on the B27 sizing? Do they run true to size?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Do you guys have any advice on the B27 sizing? Do they run true to size?


For me, they run true to size. I have both the low top and high top.

I find Dior shoes generally run true to size, so I can't really go down in size without feeling like it pinches my feet.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> For me, they run true to size. I have both the low top and high top.
> 
> I find Dior shoes generally run true to size, so I can't really go down in size without feeling like it pinches my feet.



Sounds great, thank you fellow Dioraddict


----------



## 880

Kuschelnudde said:


> The Rimowa case looks very nice with the oblique strap, nice combination!
> 
> I also ordered a bag to complement more formal outfits. What do you think? Very rigid but I like the design. Still need to give it some thought because it’s quite pricey.
> 
> Please ignore the dirty mirror
> 
> View attachment 5200593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200595


@Kuschelnudde, @averagejoe, my SA asked for my opinion if he should get @Kuschelnudde ’s bag above, and I said yes, it would look amazing (and I said so cute With. . .(described K’s outfit above) And then he mentioned that his rimowa strap broke, so I said he should get an oblique strap to wear as a high crossbody (as per average Joe)! (And he’s going to do both). I  had also recommended that he get the see through Dior oblique turtleneck, after I saw @averagejoe ’s recommendation, (which he got) So, thanks to the two of you and this thread he now thinks im so well versed in Dior men’s 
thank you!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

880 said:


> @Kuschelnudde, @averagejoe, my SA asked for my opinion if he should get @Kuschelnudde ’s bag above, and I said yes, it would look amazing (and I said so cute With. . .(described K’s outfit above) And then he mentioned that his rimowa strap broke, so I said he should get an oblique strap to wear as a high crossbody (as per average Joe)! (And he’s going to do both). I  had also recommended that he get the see through Dior oblique turtleneck, after I saw @AVERAGE joes recommendation, (which he got) So, thanks to the two of you and this thread he now thinks im so well versed in Dior men’s
> thank you!



Sounds amazing! Cannot wait for the mod shots


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> @Kuschelnudde, @averagejoe, my SA asked for my opinion if he should get @Kuschelnudde ’s bag above, and I said yes, it would look amazing (and I said so cute With. . .(described K’s outfit above) And then he mentioned that his rimowa strap broke, so I said he should get an oblique strap to wear as a high crossbody (as per average Joe)! (And he’s going to do both). I  had also recommended that he get the see through Dior oblique turtleneck, after I saw @averagejoe ’s recommendation, (which he got) So, thanks to the two of you and this thread he now thinks im so well versed in Dior men’s
> thank you!


I wonder why he couldn't just get the strap replaced or repaired! In any case, he would look great with the bag that @Kuschelnudde has, paired with the Oblique strap!


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> I wonder why he couldn't just get the strap replaced or repaired! In any case, he would look great with the bag that @Kuschelnudde has, paired with the Oblique strap!


He’s was getting it replaced but he really liked the idea of the oblique strap  i Thought you could switch to the oblique, but perhaps I misunderstood him


----------



## averagejoe

My brother (left) and me (right) wore Dior yesterday:


----------



## averagejoe

From WWD:

Jean-Michel Othoniel was inducted into the Académie des Beaux-Arts in a custom Dior men's jacket, with an olive leaf motif that he designed himself.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

averagejoe said:


> My brother (left) and me (right) wore Dior yesterday:
> View attachment 5219873


You both look awesome! I love your B27! 

I have one more question to you guys...sorry to interrupt and intrude your thread again! Hope you'll forgive me

I'm looking for some modshots of 35mm men's reversible belt, and I can't find them anywhere. Does anyone have it and can help me? I really want a Dior belt but I prefer silver hw, so the women's belts are not for me. That's also the reason I wasn't in so much love with Dior before - so happy I've discovered mens collection LOL!

My main concern about this men's belt is it's width. I usually wear 30mm belts, and I'm afraid that the men's buckle will be huge... Unfortunately I don't have a Dior boutique nearby so I'm ordering online, and I would like to avoid all the fuss with returning. Also is the seizing normal, I mean like in LV, Hermes or Gucci belts? So e.g. 80 cm means 80 cm to the central hole?


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> You both look awesome! I love your B27!
> 
> I have one more question to you guys...sorry to interrupt and intrude your thread again! Hope you'll forgive me
> 
> I'm looking for some modshots of 35mm men's reversible belt, and I can't find them anywhere. Does anyone have it and can help me? I really want a Dior belt but I prefer silver hw, so the women's belts are not for me. That's also the reason I wasn't in so much love with Dior before - so happy I've discovered mens collection LOL!
> 
> My main concern about this men's belt is it's width. I usually wear 30mm belts, and I'm afraid that the men's buckle will be huge... Unfortunately I don't have a Dior boutique nearby so I'm ordering online, and I would like to avoid all the fuss with returning. Also is the seizing normal, I mean like in LV, Hermes or Gucci belts? So e.g. 80 cm means 80 cm to the central hole?


Thanks!

I don't own the belt kit so I'm not sure, but it looks nice on my brother. 35 mm is a nice size. 32 mm looks like a dressier belt, while 42 mm is too casual. So 35 is a nice in-between size.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I‘ve just received the blue oblique mitzahs to protect the handles of my book tote and I love the look. The blue mitzahs are a nightmare to get online, yikes.
I also bought a reversible oblique silk scarf (burgundy, blue) to add more oblique to my wardrobe.

For real, if I could get the oblique pattern injected into my veins, I’d totally do it at this point


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> My brother (left) and me (right) wore Dior yesterday:



What kind of B23s are those? Or are they from the women’s section?


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> What kind of B23s are those? Or are they from the women’s section?


I was wearing the B27 high tops. My brother was wearing the Walk'N'Dior shoes from the women's section.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> I‘ve just received the blue oblique mitzahs to protect the handles of my book tote and I love the look. The blue mitzahs are a nightmare to get online, yikes.
> I also bought a reversible oblique silk scarf (burgundy, blue) to add more oblique to my wardrobe.
> 
> For real, if I could get the oblique pattern injected into my veins, I’d totally do it at this point


The Mitzah does look really good on the Book Tote! I love how they changed the design of the Oblique Mitzah so that the reverse side is now the Dior 5-stripe web, instead of just a beige side with the Christian Dior logo.

When you get a chance to model your scarf, please post a mod shot!

And I totally get what you mean about Oblique. It's my favourite logo pattern (no bias there ), although Fendi's FF's are a very close second.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I was wearing the B27 high tops. My brother was wearing the Walk'N'Dior shoes from the women's section.



Ahh so that’s why they didn’t look exactly like the B23s. I like them a lot, props to your bro 

Yes I will definitely post some outfits and modshots to give you all an idea of how it can be styled. I‘ve never worked with a silk scarf before but the more pictures I saw the more hooked did I become.

This is the scarf I ordered by the way (it’s a carré to be precise):


----------



## skyqueen

averagejoe said:


> My brother (left) and me (right) wore Dior yesterday:
> View attachment 5219873


Just fabulous...doubled!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Ahh so that’s why they didn’t look exactly like the B23s. I like them a lot, props to your bro
> 
> Yes I will definitely post some outfits and modshots to give you all an idea of how it can be styled. I‘ve never worked with a silk scarf before but the more pictures I saw the more hooked did I become.
> 
> This is the scarf I ordered by the way (it’s a carré to be precise):


Wow! The scarf has Oblique on both sides, in different colours! It looks like it can be styled into a ton of looks!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

As promised, here are some mod shots. The book tote outfit is an everyday outfit and the other one with the lock bag is how I would wear it for a nice evening dinner. The burgundy side is also stunning.

I feel that this piece greatly elevates outfits, it’s very chic. The silk twill is very sturdy and because it is reversible and quite big you can do a lot with it. We love versatility  Hope the picture serve as a nice inspiration.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Kuschelnudde said:


> As promised, here are some mod shots. The book tote outfit is an everyday outfit and the other one with the lock bag is how I would wear it for a nice evening dinner. The burgundy side is also stunning.
> 
> I feel that this piece greatly elevates outfits, it’s very chic. The silk twill is very sturdy and because it is reversible and quite big you can do a lot with it. We love versatility  Hope the picture serve as a nice inspiration.



we need to add a ‘Fire’  option for a quick reaction cause that’s what I wanted to add when I saw your mod shots. Instead I opted for the ‘wow’ one.

You are totally right on how the items elevate your outfit.


----------



## fibbi

Kuschelnudde said:


> As promised, here are some mod shots. The book tote outfit is an everyday outfit and the other one with the lock bag is how I would wear it for a nice evening dinner. The burgundy side is also stunning.
> 
> I feel that this piece greatly elevates outfits, it’s very chic. The silk twill is very sturdy and because it is reversible and quite big you can do a lot with it. We love versatility  Hope the picture serve as a nice inspiration.


Love all the outfit on you!!!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Wow thank you for your nice feedback! I‘m so happy reading it!

Well that‘s Dior I guess. Throw it on and you‘ll have a look


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> As promised, here are some mod shots. The book tote outfit is an everyday outfit and the other one with the lock bag is how I would wear it for a nice evening dinner. The burgundy side is also stunning.
> 
> I feel that this piece greatly elevates outfits, it’s very chic. The silk twill is very sturdy and because it is reversible and quite big you can do a lot with it. We love versatility  Hope the picture serve as a nice inspiration.


Great looks! It's as if you got two separate scarfs!


----------



## Prada Prince

Some long-overdue retail therapy with my Dior saddle in grained calfskin…


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Some long-overdue retail therapy with my Dior saddle in grained calfskin…
> 
> View attachment 5225563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225564
> View attachment 5225563
> View attachment 5225564


Long time no see here on the Dior forum! What did you get at Bulgari?


----------



## Prada Prince

Hey AJ! Yeah it’s been a rough tough  year… 

I got the Bulgari Bulgari black ceramic diamond ring.


----------



## 880

opinions requested pls! (Apologies in advance for the lengthy post)

background:
For my best friends wedding (he’s like family), we are getting them outfits at Dior and paying for their small reception in the garden of a downtown restaurant (of their choice). (His fiancé is younger, in grad school, and working, and thought a men’s suit with a turtleneck. My friend is but younger than me, and  he will probably do suit, shirt, tie, shoes. (they both like clothes, but their normal go to would be something more contemporary designer, and they are excited about this. This will probably be their only big foray into premier designer. My SA is excited about this too and said he would rush the tailoring ; they are both very fit, trim — probably a size 46 — and shorter)

1. suits and shirt and tie/turtleneck/sweater underneath?
my question is: they don’t have to have matching suits? Should they match? If my friend wanted a jacket and pants and his fiancé wanted a suit (would that look weird). (I don’t think either wants a tux). Most versatile color? Midnight blue/ charcoal grey? Is black too fashion?

2. also, if his fiancé wanted a fun piece under the suit, would the transparent turtleneck (as per average Joe) be too fashion under a suit jacket? I mix midnight navy and black all the time; do you guys think that might look good? There was a Dior signature grey turtleneck; perhaps that would be better under a suit?

3. or would you guys recommend a sports coat and pants for more versatility instead? if his fiancé wanted to use it for a job interview? (He’s working and getting a doctorate in a research type medical field) is a black suit too fashion?

4. Do you have any recommendations for shoes? They both love sneakers, but need something comfy. or should they get Dior dress shoes. Are Dior dress shoes even comfy?

5. I already said to my SA that when he meets them, if he can size up my friends fiancé’s taste and pick out a selection of bags, that might be a nice extra. They are both somewhat short and very trim, so do you guys recommend a classic like a mens saddle or something functional like a backpack or messenger bag. I love the bag that looks like a shrunken briefcase too. I am short and considering a book tote for myself, but I don’t think they want handheld.

apologies if this is too much info; I’m pretty decisive re my own clothing, but oddly unsure about this!

thanks in advance for any bit of advice


----------



## stockcharlie

880 said:


> opinions requested pls! (Apologies in advance for the lengthy post)
> 
> background:
> For my best friends wedding (he’s like family), we are getting them outfits at Dior and paying for their small reception in the garden of a downtown restaurant (of their choice). (His fiancé is younger, in grad school, and working, and thought a men’s suit with a turtleneck. My friend is but younger than me, and  he will probably do suit, shirt, tie, shoes. (they both like clothes, but their normal go to would be something more contemporary designer, and they are excited about this. This will probably be their only big foray into premier designer. My SA is excited about this too and said he would rush the tailoring ; they are both very fit, trim — probably a size 46 — and shorter)
> 
> 1. suits and shirt and tie/turtleneck/sweater underneath?
> my question is: they don’t have to have matching suits? Should they match? If my friend wanted a jacket and pants and his fiancé wanted a suit (would that look weird). (I don’t think either wants a tux). Most versatile color? Midnight blue/ charcoal grey? Is black too fashion?
> 
> 2. also, if his fiancé wanted a fun piece under the suit, would the transparent turtleneck (as per average Joe) be too fashion under a suit jacket? I mix midnight navy and black all the time; do you guys think that might look good? There was a Dior signature grey turtleneck; perhaps that would be better under a suit?
> 
> 3. or would you guys recommend a sports coat and pants for more versatility instead? if his fiancé wanted to use it for a job interview? (He’s working and getting a doctorate in a research type medical field) is a black suit too fashion?
> 
> 4. Do you have any recommendations for shoes? They both love sneakers, but need something comfy. or should they get Dior dress shoes. Are Dior dress shoes even comfy?
> 
> 5. I already said to my SA that when he meets them, if he can size up my friends fiancé’s taste and pick out a selection of bags, that might be a nice extra. They are both somewhat short and very trim, so do you guys recommend a classic like a mens saddle or something functional like a backpack or messenger bag. I love the bag that looks like a shrunken briefcase too. I am short and considering a book tote for myself, but I don’t think they want handheld.
> 
> apologies if this is too much info; I’m pretty decisive re my own clothing, but oddly unsure about this!
> 
> thanks in advance for any bit of advice



I’m no expert in men’s clothing, so I’ll leave it to others for advice. Just wanna say that it’s so sweet of you for doing this! I’m sure it’s a wedding gift that they will remember for a lifetime


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> 1. suits and shirt and tie/turtleneck/sweater underneath?



how about a jacket and a matched pair of slacks ( in different colours)? a shirt, but no tie of course -because it is a wedding party, a turtleneck/sweater is ok  for other kinda parties


----------



## 880

Thanks @stockcharlie, @Tasha1 for your kind words and your suggestion  I would not be this unsure if it were my own clothing lol. they’re roughly the same size, so I was almost thinking two different outfits could be almost the basis for a capsule collection, so perhaps if one chose grey pants, blue jacket and another chose a suit? For everyday work, they don’t need to dress formally. I just asked my SA to provide different options For them to choose


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> the basis for a capsule collection



exactly
My DH wears more slacks and a matched jacket for pleasure and a suit for a business meeting or an event when a suit must be worn


----------



## 880

Went to Dior to figure out the outfits for our dear friends. After 2.5 hours (and a lot of help from our SA), DH (who is a clothes horse) found a blue and black kenny scharf collaboration smoking jacket for our best friend. (Dior was sold out in his size in the matching pants shown below, and too much fabric would have had to be taken in, thereby ruining the pattern), so he got a simpler midnight blue Pant. His fiancé who wanted a turtleneck and suit, started with the transluscent cream turtleneck and a gray suit, ans then ended up with the transluscent black Dior oblique top and a dark tuxedo. First pic is what they ended up with with the simpler pants not the KS ones. The latter pics are  the choices that were discarded. Next week we’re going to Turnbull for a white shirt (DH thinks it would be nicer than the Dior one in the pic) and then to Manolo for shoes (DH wears some Manolo sandals and thought that this would be a nice fashion compromise between something dressy and something comfortable. (I liked the suit with the strap over the lapel, but the tuxedo seemed to work best. Everyone decided plain pant bottoms, no cuffs. Instead of a saddle bag or other, our friend‘s fiancé picked a cute briefcase. It was a lot of fun! 












						DIOR AND KENNY SCHARF Jacket Blue Silk Jacquard | DIOR
					

The jacket is part of the collaboration with the artist Kenny Scharf. Crafted in blue silk jacquard, the design features an all-over tonal DIOR AND KENNY SCHARF motif with a satin effect. The style, with its classic silhouette, can be coordinated with the matching pants to complete the look.




					www.dior.com


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Went to Dior to figure out the outfits for our dear friends. After 2.5 hours (and a lot of help from our SA), DH (who is a clothes horse) found a blue and black kenny scharf collaboration smoking jacket for our best friend. (Dior was sold out in his size in the matching pants shown below, and too much fabric would have had to be taken in, thereby ruining the pattern), so he got a simpler midnight blue Pant. His fiancé who wanted a turtleneck and suit, started with the transluscent cream turtleneck and a gray suit, ans then ended up with the transluscent black Dior oblique top and a dark tuxedo. First pic is what they ended up with with the simpler pants not the KS ones. The latter pics are  the choices that were discarded. Next week we’re going to Turnbull for a white shirt (DH thinks it would be nicer than the Dior one in the pic) and then to Manolo for shoes (DH wears some Manolo sandals and thought that this would be a nice fashion compromise between something dressy and something comfortable. (I liked the suit with the strap over the lapel, but the tuxedo seemed to work best. Everyone decided plain pant bottoms, no cuffs. Instead of a saddle bag or other, our friend‘s fiancé picked a cute briefcase. It was a lot of fun!
> View attachment 5230422
> View attachment 5230424
> View attachment 5230426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIOR AND KENNY SCHARF Jacket Blue Silk Jacquard | DIOR
> 
> 
> The jacket is part of the collaboration with the artist Kenny Scharf. Crafted in blue silk jacquard, the design features an all-over tonal DIOR AND KENNY SCHARF motif with a satin effect. The style, with its classic silhouette, can be coordinated with the matching pants to complete the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Thanks for the update! It was fun to read along.  

Glad everyone was able to find suitable outfits all while having tons of fun.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Thanks for the update! It was fun to read along.
> 
> Glad everyone was able to find suitable outfits all while having tons of fun.


Thank you for reading! It was a lot of fun, but wow, it was a lot more difficult to dress men than women. So many th8ngs to think about. DH prefers side vented jackets, so was really surprised a lot of the Dior this season was center vented.


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Thank you for reading! It was a lot of fun, but wow, it was a lot more difficult to dress men than women. So many th8ngs to think about. DH prefers side vented jackets, so was really surprised a lot of the Dior this season was center vented.


Funny thing is...that's the very first thing I noticed in the pictures but didn't mention it. 

I'm not entirely surprised since centre vents are usually a more casual detail and with Kim Jones at the helm, he would want things to appear young/fresh. I much prefer side vents, but it is usually associated with business suiting or more traditional brands such as Ermenegildo Zegna so I understand the design decision for doing so.


----------



## Tasha1

Christofle said:


> I'm not entirely surprised since centre vents are usually a more casual detail and with Kim Jones at the helm, he would want things to appear young/fresh. I much prefer side vents, but it is usually associated with business suiting or more traditional brands such as Ermenegildo Zegna so I understand the design decision for doing so.


you are right, I have checked some DH's jacket, bespoken made( business) are side vented and casual ones are center vented


----------



## 880

@Christofle, @Tasha1, thanks for your insight! You’re both absolutely correct; DH was not happy about some of the fit (he felt that certain areas in the body and arms needed to be let out or released);  so we’re all going back on tuesday to discuss alterations further with the head tailor. DH would also like the jacket body length to be shortened, which can be done, but only to a certain extent. DH also wanted the oblique turtleneck to be shortened which my SA said that they could do. Through this experience, DH did spend enough time with the men’s suits at Dior to determine that they are not for him. Right now he finds that brunello will customize things enough for him that kind of ride the line between fashion and sartorial. He loves his cashmere Dior pea coat, but that’s a streamlined classic 

hugs


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Hey AJ! Yeah it’s been a rough tough  year…
> 
> I got the Bulgari Bulgari black ceramic diamond ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225768
> View attachment 5225769


Sorry to hear. Hopefully the shopping makes up for it.

Did you used to have this ring? I thought you had this before. You used to pair it with your black Christal watch. It was something you owned that I wanted. I didn't get to buy it, though.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Went to Dior to figure out the outfits for our dear friends. After 2.5 hours (and a lot of help from our SA), DH (who is a clothes horse) found a blue and black kenny scharf collaboration smoking jacket for our best friend. (Dior was sold out in his size in the matching pants shown below, and too much fabric would have had to be taken in, thereby ruining the pattern), so he got a simpler midnight blue Pant. His fiancé who wanted a turtleneck and suit, started with the transluscent cream turtleneck and a gray suit, ans then ended up with the transluscent black Dior oblique top and a dark tuxedo. First pic is what they ended up with with the simpler pants not the KS ones. The latter pics are  the choices that were discarded. Next week we’re going to Turnbull for a white shirt (DH thinks it would be nicer than the Dior one in the pic) and then to Manolo for shoes (DH wears some Manolo sandals and thought that this would be a nice fashion compromise between something dressy and something comfortable. (I liked the suit with the strap over the lapel, but the tuxedo seemed to work best. Everyone decided plain pant bottoms, no cuffs. Instead of a saddle bag or other, our friend‘s fiancé picked a cute briefcase. It was a lot of fun!
> View attachment 5230422
> View attachment 5230424
> View attachment 5230426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIOR AND KENNY SCHARF Jacket Blue Silk Jacquard | DIOR
> 
> 
> The jacket is part of the collaboration with the artist Kenny Scharf. Crafted in blue silk jacquard, the design features an all-over tonal DIOR AND KENNY SCHARF motif with a satin effect. The style, with its classic silhouette, can be coordinated with the matching pants to complete the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Sounded like a fun shopping trip for sure! They look really good in those outfits, even if they didn't go with all of them.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear. Hopefully the shopping makes up for it.
> 
> Did you used to have this ring? I thought you had this before. You used to pair it with your black Christal watch. It was something you owned that I wanted. I didn't get to buy it, though.



Thanks AJ. It was a fun day out. 

Yeah I had it a while back but it shattered into a million pieces when I knocked into a cabinet door. They don't sell this model anymore so I had to have it custom-ordered from Bulgari to replace it.

I ended up selling the Christal so that I could get a Cartier instead lol!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks AJ. It was a fun day out.
> 
> Yeah I had it a while back but it shattered into a million pieces when I knocked into a cabinet door. They don't sell this model anymore so I had to have it custom-ordered from Bulgari to replace it.
> 
> I ended up selling the Christal so that I could get a Cartier instead lol!


Oh my! I better watch out for my ceramic LV ring. I know it can shatter but after a while, I stopped being as careful. I don't wear it very often, though.

Ordering it again shows how much you liked it!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! I better watch out for my ceramic LV ring. I know it can shatter but after a while, I stopped being as careful. I don't wear it very often, though.
> 
> Ordering it again shows how much you liked it!



Yes please please *please *be careful with ceramic rings. I didn't realise how fragile they actually were, and now I'm extra careful, especially around metal doorhandles etc. 

Yeah, the Bulgari diamond really sparkles against the black ceramic, so I really didn't want to lose it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my grey Toile de Jouy small book tote and the B23s…


----------



## Prada Prince

At a sky garden with the Book Tote and B23s…


----------



## hightea_xx

Went by Dior today to check out a piece that’s been on my mind for the last month or so.  Also saw the first wave of Spring 2022 RTW collection, launching this week.




Trick or treat?







The vertical oblique pouch!  Love the styling with a hoodie, great for a pop of monogram (interestingly enough this is only my third monogram bag after my Dior Quake, and an old Lovely Bumbag from the mid 2000s!).  OOTDs to come.


----------



## averagejoe

My SA gave me a cute little Birthday treat (I didn't pick it up on my actual Birthday last weekend). It is a portable thermos mug with a really subtle metallic Dior Oblique pattern.


----------



## hightea_xx

Mod shot!


----------



## achau626c

Dior x Sacai will launch in Hong Kong on Nov 11. I checked some pieces in the store earlier.


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Dior x Sacai will launch in Hong Kong on Nov 11. I checked some pieces in the store earlier.


That's the launch date here in Canada, too.


----------



## achau626c

averagejoe said:


> That's the launch date here in Canada, too.



have you seen the pieces already? There are two white jackets I quite like and they cost about 40,000hkd each LMAO LOLL

Found a video about the collab:


----------



## hightea_xx

Went to a Cruise 22 launch event with @averagejoe !  Thanks for the invite.



My OOTD included my studded supple Lady Dior, a sheer oblique t-shirt, and costume jewelry from the women’s collection.


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> have you seen the pieces already? There are two white jackets I quite like and they cost about 40,000hkd each LMAO LOLL
> 
> Found a video about the collab:



I never noticed the parka till I watched the video you posted. That is NICE! I pre-ordered the double-breasted blazer and also the T-shirt. Still can't wait to see them in person because I pre-ordered based on the ad-like images of the collection, and small stock photos that my SA sent me. The double-breasted blazer costs way more than I expected a Dior blazer to cost!


----------



## snibor

hightea_xx said:


> Went to a Cruise 22 launch event with @averagejoe !  Thanks for the invite.
> 
> View attachment 5243402
> 
> My OOTD included my studded supple Lady Dior, a sheer oblique t-shirt, and costume jewelry from the women’s collection.


Both of you so incredibly stylish.


----------



## averagejoe

@hightea_xx and I also got a loot bag on the way out of the event, with the magazine that was associated with the event, and also one of those canvas totes (my very first one!).


----------



## hightea_xx

Sunday lewks


----------



## dondontown

Finally got reunited with the pieces my lovely SA got for me during the past 12-15 months in Paris. Haven't unboxed everything yet though. I've also been visiting a few boutiques here and there, but no new purchase yet as none of the Spring 22 pieces I'm interested in have arrived yet


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Finally got reunited with the pieces my lovely SA got for me during the past 12-15 months in Paris. Haven't unboxed everything yet though. I've also been visiting a few boutiques here and there, but no new purchase yet as none of the Spring 22 pieces I'm interested in have arrived yet
> View attachment 5245372
> 
> View attachment 5245374
> 
> View attachment 5245375
> 
> View attachment 5245376


Wow! That's a lot of lovely pieces! Great looks, too!


----------



## hightea_xx

Tried on some of the pieces from Spring on a whim at a Dior I don’t usually frequent.  Felt like I was cheating on my SA.



I liked the detailing on this shirt, but it was a lot thinner than I was expecting (although soft, you can noticed due to the creasing as it was stored folded).  Size was too big of course so we left that behind.



Seeing this mesh top in person last week when I got my oblique pouch really gave me a serious case of disturbia!  Couldn’t get it out of my mind.  Finally tried it on today, and ended up leaving with it as sizing across the country was already selling out (this was the smallest size left and none at my usual boutique).  Excuse the weird styling in my gym clothing lol.



This is one way I was thinking of styling it!  Otherwise with plain t-shirts.


----------



## Hunnynau

crocs skin


----------



## 880

DH in his cashmere pea coat; a long light grey coat; a double zip jacket; and a pullover sweater with scratch patch
(All from fall/winter 2021, (whatever the mens equivalent of 30 Montaigne is) with MtM 3x1denim jeans and Edward green lace up boots). 
He normally wears brunello Cuchinelli, but he likes the more modern closer cut of dior outer wear
The pieces he picks can go either sartorial or classic fashion, so they are pretty versatile. (Cross post from last dior purchase thread)
Also pic of our dear friends wedding (dior tuxes, with blue jacket from dior and Scharf collaboration; oblique dior turtleneck; turnbull & asser white tone on tone shirt; Manolo Chelsea boots and Manolo lace ups


----------



## averagejoe

I got the Sacai mini Saddle, and also the nice Christmas packaging. Wanted to make my photos more festive this time:






The strap can be completely detached, and used as a belt instead to turn the bag into a belt bag. 


This is a mod shot at the boutique (doesn't match what I was wearing):


----------



## hlzpenguin

Hi guys, need your expertise here. I see that the Dior men’s webpage has Spring 2022 items available whereas women’s are still in cruise 2022. My husband bought a necklace from spring 2022 and it became out of stock right after. Has Spring 2022 launched already? Any info would help. Sorry I’m new to this.


----------



## averagejoe

hlzpenguin said:


> Hi guys, need your expertise here. I see that the Dior men’s webpage has Spring 2022 items available whereas women’s are still in cruise 2022. My husband bought a necklace from spring 2022 and it became out of stock right after. Has Spring 2022 launched already? Any info would help. Sorry I’m new to this.


The men's collection currently in stores is technically classified as "Resort 2022" which carries into January until the "Spring 2022" collection arrives in store. The Resort collection has some "Spring" pieces, while the actual "Spring 2022" collection can even be called a "Summer 2022" collection. I think that the reason for this lack of real distinction is because the collection arrives in small capsules to keep the store inventory fresh and new, with new arrivals coming almost weekly.









						Dior Men News, Collections, Fashion Shows, Fashion Week Reviews, and More
					

Your source for the latest Dior Men news, updates, collections, fashion show reviews, photos, and videos from Vogue.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## 880

SA told me Men’s Markdown is mainly Kenny Scarf Tiger and Peter Doig Camo/Military Suiting, so probably nothing for DH this sale cycle, but I hope some of you have better luck


----------



## averagejoe

I purchased two items from the pre-sale that I will pick up after the 9th. I will reveal them here.


----------



## 880

Cannot wait to see your sale pics @averagejoe !

IDK whether it makes sense to rhink this far ahead to fall 2022






						What We Know About Dior's Upcoming Pre-Fall 2022 Men's Show | SHOWstudio
					

Kim Jones' latest Dior Men's show takes place on 9 December, 18:00 GMT. But what do we know so far?




					showstudio.com
				




FALL 2022
MEN'S COLLECTION
THURSDAY, DECEMBER 9, 2021
AT 7PM LONDON TIME
TO BE REVEALED ON DIOR.COM


----------



## Yoshi1296

I liked the collection! I'm gonna pull my fair isle sweaters out and start rocking those!

Its funny...I used to own a fair isle sweater just like the ones on the runway at this show back when I was in college...I think it was from j crew. I accidentally got bleach marks on it from doing some cleaning or something in the kitchen and it left a splatter towards the front of the sweater...exactly like the fair isle sweaters kim showed on the runway yesterday LOL I still loved it and wore it for quite a bit until I outgrew it lol


----------



## averagejoe

I am not a big fan of the new pre-fall collection, but I do like the accessories with the straps that are meant to look like book holders.


----------



## hightea_xx

Met up with @averagejoe and his brother to collect his sale purchase today.  Tried on some pieces from the sale and SS22 as I’ve been lemming over the new Atelier collection.





This denim kimono style top was so cool but the belt was just a bit too high and the length a bit too short.  At 40% off it was a bit tempting tho!



	

		
			
		

		
	
Love this sweater but they didn’t have my size in stock.  Adding her to the Christmas list!



Tried this denim shirt on again, in the proper size.  It was a done deal from there.





Christmas packaging!!  I also got a rope bracelet in blue with white crystals from the Fall collection (on sale as a little extra treat).

The dangerous thing about today’s visit is my wish list has definitely gotten longer!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Went out for lunch with my embossed Lady Dior…


----------



## 880

I didn’t know if a zipper sticks, the boutique can wax it to make it glide smoothly (We took DHs double zip jacket back to the dior tailor, and it’s now fully functional 

also, I tried on a new ski jacket (white with gray figures on it) and I’m so envious. Wish it came in the womens RTW. Feels more durable than Moncler and is very warm. Made of techno taffeta


----------



## Ingvaarus

Hello guys, i'm very new to Dior and own only a belt, but would like to expand my collection since the quality and service seen to be perfect. What essentials could you recommend based on your expirience: what pieces are worth to invest in? 
Extra question: what is your opinion on dior suits? Are they good choice for a special occasion (like a wedding)?


----------



## 880

@hightea_xx , would you consider the denim kimono top without belt and worn open with looser joggers or cargos underneath? I thought the shorter length was very flattering on you 



Ingvaarus said:


> Hello guys, i'm very new to Dior and own only a belt, but would like to expand my collection since the quality and service seen to be perfect. What essentials could you recommend based on your expirience: what pieces are worth to invest in?
> Extra question: what is your opinion on dior suits? Are they good choice for a special occasion (like a wedding)?



I’m not a guy, but my DH shops dior men; we bought our best friends wedding tux’s there; and, I love kim Jones.
i recommend trying suits on bc whether the fit suits you (no pun intended) will determine what works.

our top picks:

1. dior cashmere outerwear. This seems universally flattering. Only downside is its relatively classic, like the mens version of 30 Montaigne for women. Highly recommend the cashmere Peacoat, and I think dior will d9 an iteration every year. Note: DH is medium height and medium build; size 50, and peacoat makes him look super tall and slim.

runner up: (if you are more fashion) dior ski wear seems quite warm and durable (ive tried a white with gray pattern ski parka that is gorgeous and I’m so sad it’s only for men).

2. if you want to try suiting, I suggest picking up a sports coat on sale. The tuxedo jacket in navy jacquard (that my best friend picked for his wedding made it to sale. Otherwise, some of the more fashion pieces like Peter doig also made it to sale.

runner up: (classic fashion) I think the transluscent dior oblique black turtleneck is universally flattering (@averagejoe has it and my best friends husband wore it under his wedding tuxedo)
streetwear fashion: the Peter Doig camo pattern cargo pants made it to sale, and if the tailor could cut them down, I would have bought them, so fabulous.

3. highly recommend a classic updated saddle by kim jones or a really cool leather book tote (but the latter is very heavy)
@Kuschelnudde has a pic with his book tote (I think his is fabric ?) and, I think, a mini shrunken briefcase shaped crossbody (I love it but it’s pricy); @hightea_xx has a few pics with a really nice mini vertical crossbody, and I think, a smaller LD with studs (apologies if my recollection is faulty)

4. my dior SA says the mens dress shoes are not comfy, and I trust his opinion, but YMMV

final note: I picked up a plaid vest and matching hat on the womens side. (I’m medium framed for my height)  If you are slim and strand the line between fashion and sartorial, I would take a hard look at both mens and womens 

a nice piece to start might also be a t shirt (dior makes them in linen cotton blends which wear well)


----------



## Ingvaarus

880 said:


> I’m not a guy, but my DH shops dior men; we bought our best friends wedding tux’s there; and, I love kim Jones.
> i recommend trying suits on bc whether the fit suits you (no pun intended) will determine what works.
> 
> our top picks:
> 
> 1. dior cashmere outerwear.
> 
> runner up: (if you are more fashion) dior ski wear seems quite warm and durable (ive tried a white with gray pattern ski parka that is gorgeous and I’m so sad it’s only for men).
> 
> 2. if you want to try suiting, I suggest picking up a sports coat on sale. The tuxedo jacket in navy jacquard (that my best friend picked for his wedding made it to sale. Otherwise, some of the more fashion pieces like Peter doig also made it to sale.
> 
> runner up: (classic fashion) I think the transluscent dior oblique black turtleneck is universally flattering
> streetwear fashion: the Peter Doig camo pattern cargo pants
> 
> 3. highly recommend a classic updated saddle by kim jones or a really cool leather book tote
> 
> 4. my dior SA says the mens dress shoes are not comfy, and I trust his opinion, but YMMV


Thank you so much for such a detailed answer! Now I know where to start


----------



## hightea_xx

880 said:


> @hightea_xx , would you consider the denim kimono top without belt and worn open with looser joggers or cargos underneath? I thought the shorter length was very flattering on you



I wanted to make it work but it just didn’t sit nicely untied.  I think I wanted it a bit longer and looser.  I think we both definitely had the same thought in mind from styling



880 said:


> @hightea_xx has a few pics with a really nice mini vertical crossbody, and I think, a smaller LD with studs (apologies if my recollection is faulty)



You have such a good memory haha.  I have a mini studded lady dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Picked up my presale items, a CD Icon necklace with rainbow crystals and a matching bracelet, with @hightea_xx . I liked the rainbow crystals on the jewelry and keyrings/charms when I first saw them as new arrivals, but couldn't justify buying them until now that they are on sale. Also wore my Dior giant Oblique logo sweater for the first time!


----------



## hightea_xx

OOTD!




Spring 22 denim top
Fall 21 crystal rope bracelet
Summer / beach capsule 20 beaded bracelet
Oblique friendship bracelet


----------



## enza991

Hi guys,someone knows from which collections is this man brooch?Thanks in advance


----------



## hightea_xx

enza991 said:


> Hi guys,someone knows from which collections is this man brooch?Thanks in advance


I believe this was for Winter 2020?  It was the collection with all the baubles etc. inspired by Judy Blame.  I could be wrong though


----------



## enza991

Thank you so much


----------



## victoroliveira

They just opened their first homme boutique in Latin America here in São Paulo!
Took the saddle pouch home ♥️


----------



## averagejoe

Went again with @hightea_xx to try on the Sacai jacket that I preordered. It finally came! Was afraid that they cancelled the order, but thankfully they didn't. I was told that if I didn't preorder this, then this piece wouldn't be sold in Canada.

I rarely try something on that I know that I just _have _to have, especially at such a high price for what it is, but this was one of those pieces. I have wanted a Dior suit from Kim Jones since he started designing for Dior, but I couldn't pull off a Dior suit casually until this design was released. Introducing my new Sacai Tailleur Oblique jacket, and also an amazing cocktail set year-end gift from my SA which I will be using for the holidays!


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Went again with @hightea_xx to try on the Sacai jacket that I preordered. It finally came! Was afraid that they cancelled the order, but thankfully they didn't. I was told that if I didn't preorder this, then this piece wouldn't be sold in Canada.
> 
> I rarely try something on that I know that I just _have _to have, especially at such a high price for what it is, but this was one of those pieces. I have wanted a Dior suit from Kim Jones since he started designing for Dior, but I couldn't pull off a Dior suit casually until this design was released. Introducing my new Sacai Tailleur Oblique jacket, and also an amazing cocktail set year-end gift from my SA which I will be using for the holidays!
> View attachment 5277783
> View attachment 5277784
> View attachment 5277785
> View attachment 5277786
> View attachment 5277787


Love this on you! It’s so flattering! and what a fabulous cocktail set! Dior gifts are the best!

Will you wear the jacket with your new sacai saddle bag? And the jacket with jeans Or cargo pants?  I love it with your boots!

just wanted to say, I have no idea why some items are never ordered for certain stores. My store didn’t get a coat and a skirt that I saw in a window in Rome, (I wasn’t allowed to try it on in Rome either bc they only had the window display and no others). My SA luckily was able to transfer pieces in, but it wasn’t easy. I almost feel like does Dior not want to sell some things lol


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> Went again with @hightea_xx to try on the Sacai jacket that I preordered. It finally came! Was afraid that they cancelled the order, but thankfully they didn't. I was told that if I didn't preorder this, then this piece wouldn't be sold in Canada.
> 
> I rarely try something on that I know that I just _have _to have, especially at such a high price for what it is, but this was one of those pieces. I have wanted a Dior suit from Kim Jones since he started designing for Dior, but I couldn't pull off a Dior suit casually until this design was released. Introducing my new Sacai Tailleur Oblique jacket, and also an amazing cocktail set year-end gift from my SA which I will be using for the holidays!
> View attachment 5277783
> View attachment 5277784
> View attachment 5277785
> View attachment 5277786
> View attachment 5277787


Looks great on you!!!  And those lovely gift!


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Love this on you! It’s so flattering! and what a fabulous cocktail set! Dior gifts are the best!
> 
> Will you wear the jacket with your new sacai saddle bag? And the jacket with jeans Or cargo pants?  I love it with your boots!
> 
> just wanted to say, I have no idea why some items are never ordered for certain stores. My store didn’t get a coat and a skirt that I saw in a window in Rome, (I wasn’t allowed to try it on in Rome either bc they only had the window display and no others). My SA luckily was able to transfer pieces in, but it wasn’t easy. I almost feel like does Dior not want to sell some things lol


Thank you very much! I will wear the jacket with the new Sacai Saddle bag. Not sure if it will go with jeans. I'll have to try on different outfits to see what works.

The boots are from a brand called Bruno Bordese. I love the distressed look of the leather. I had them for years now!

As for some items not going to various boutiques, it seems that there is a regional buyer who will select pieces and quantities for certain countries. For instance, the North American buyer orders pieces for all of the boutiques. Pre-ordering by clients starts when this big order is done, where clients choose from what has been preordered for the region (from what they call a "buy book"), and then the pre-ordered pieces will be marked for shipment to the clients' respective boutiques. The rest of the pieces that were not preordered are then sent to various boutiques based on what they believe will sell in a particular store, with the possibility of transferring pieces between the boutiques within a country after a two week hold on any new items so that each boutique has a chance to sell their own new merchandise first. For example, there was a men's couture coat from Fall 2020 (pictured below) where only one in a medium size was ordered for all of North America, and it was most likely sent to the Beverly Hills boutique. 






Unfortunately, this process usually means that the most "safe" commercial pieces will be allotted to the Canadian boutiques, since our market is not that large and the clientele are not generally as fashion-forward with their choices.


----------



## trunkdevil

Lock bag from the Kim Jones & Kenny Scharf Year of the Water Dragon capsule collection. The handle is just


----------



## hightea_xx

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## averagejoe

lvisland said:


> Lock bag from the Kim Jones & Kenny Scharf Year of the Water Dragon capsule collection. The handle is just
> View attachment 5280554
> View attachment 5280555
> View attachment 5280556


WOW! The bag is beautiful in this light grey colour!


----------



## trunkdevil

Took my Lock bag out today and noticed one inside corner peeling apart and the upper outside one looks like it’s torn/poorly folded  Anyone with this bag style had a similar experience?

I love the bag so a replacement is my first choice. I was actually about to order the black leather version too but not sure now


----------



## anontoronto

lvisland said:


> Took my Lock bag out today and noticed one inside corner peeling apart and the upper outside one looks like it’s torn/poorly folded  Anyone with this bag style had a similar experience?
> 
> I love the bag so a replacement is my first choice. I was actually about to order the black leather version too but not sure now
> View attachment 5282094
> View attachment 5282097



I have the bag in the Black Leather version since March, and I have not encounter those issues on the inside corner. I've only been storing my phone, cardholder, keys, and some small essentials in it. The leather is extremely soft and supple, so my bag has a few scratches that are not too noticeable for me to care, but I need to be more mindful the more I wear it I suppose.


----------



## trunkdevil

anontoronto said:


> I have the bag in the Black Leather version since March, and I have not encounter those issues on the inside corner. I've only been storing my phone, cardholder, keys, and some small essentials in it. The leather is extremely soft and supple, so my bag has a few scratches that are not too noticeable for me to care, but I need to be more mindful the more I wear it I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282104
> 
> View attachment 5282107
> 
> View attachment 5282108
> 
> View attachment 5282110


Thank you for sharing your experience! Good to knows your bag is aging well. I expected wear/scratches on the leather overtime since it’s smooth. I don’t mind that at all- it adds character. But the peeling on mine is worrying, especially on day one of using the bag


----------



## anontoronto

lvisland said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! Good to knows your bag is aging well. I expected wear/scratches on the leather overtime since it’s smooth. I don’t mind that at all- it adds character. But the peeling on mine is worrying, especially on day one of using the bag



Yeah, I might maybe seek if it is possible to replace especially since you got that new. I assume it wasn't like that when you first got it. That bag is extremely gorgeous in that colour, and I would kill for another version lol


----------



## trunkdevil

My SA found a Lock bag replacement but it had similar peeling issues.. so I ended up with this cute mini soft saddle instead


----------



## averagejoe

lvisland said:


> My SA found a Lock bag replacement but it had similar peeling issues.. so I ended up with this cute mini soft saddle instead
> View attachment 5283252


The mini Soft Saddle is a great choice! Such a shame that the Lock bag has those issues, which I find unacceptable at that price point.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Harrods… 

Didn’t get anything from Dior this time (already spent too much at Hermes and VCA this December!) but picked up a Longchamp Filet bag to use as a spare carrier bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

Getting one last item in for New Years!!



My SA was able to get this transferred in overnight despite there being a hold of store transfers!  I wanted this to enjoy for my winter holidays and it made it just in time ❤️


----------



## cXm

lvisland said:


> Took my Lock bag out today and noticed one inside corner peeling apart and the upper outside one looks like it’s torn/poorly folded  Anyone with this bag style had a similar experience?
> 
> I love the bag so a replacement is my first choice. I was actually about to order the black leather version too but not sure now
> View attachment 5282094
> View attachment 5282097



This made me check. It's new and unworn, but here's what mine looks like:

possibly corner already rubbing:






little lifting in this corner


----------



## hightea_xx

Stepping into the new year like


----------



## averagejoe

cXm said:


> This made me check. It's new and unworn, but here's what mine looks like:
> 
> possibly corner already rubbing:
> View attachment 5286377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286378
> 
> 
> little lifting in this corner
> View attachment 5286379


If this bothers you, then you can use a tad bit of black leather spray paint applied to a Q-tip lightly, and dab the corner area that looks lightened. Don't apply more than the affected spot, because otherwise the paint will look visible when it contrasts with the rest of the leather in texture and reflectiveness.


----------



## 880

DH bought a jacket (which tailor is shortening) and pants. I tried on some jewelry (pics 4,5, 6) that SA told me also comes in larger mens size. He tried it on (last pic). Photos cross posted in Dior RTW thread and what other brands do you wear thread (VCA subforum). I think plin gold bracelet is 6800 USD. Diamond one 31K? When he tried it on, I thought of @Prada Prince  stunning collection


----------



## Prada Prince

880 said:


> DH bought a jacket (which tailor is shortening) and pants. I tried on some jewelry (pics 4,5, 6) that SA told me also comes in larger mens size. He tried it on (last pic). Photos cross posted in Dior RTW thread and what other brands do you wear thread (VCA subforum). I think plin gold bracelet is 6800 USD. Diamond one 31K? When he tried it on, I thought of @Prada Prince  stunning collection
> View attachment 5289242
> View attachment 5289243
> View attachment 5289244
> View attachment 5289245
> View attachment 5289246
> View attachment 5289247
> View attachment 5289248


Aww! They both look stunning!


----------



## michi_chi

880 said:


> DH bought a jacket (which tailor is shortening) and pants. I tried on some jewelry (pics 4,5, 6) that SA told me also comes in larger mens size. He tried it on (last pic). Photos cross posted in Dior RTW thread and what other brands do you wear thread (VCA subforum). I think plin gold bracelet is 6800 USD. Diamond one 31K? When he tried it on, I thought of @Prada Prince  stunning collection
> View attachment 5289242
> View attachment 5289243
> View attachment 5289244
> View attachment 5289245
> View attachment 5289246
> View attachment 5289247
> View attachment 5289248



I have the pink gold Bois de Rose bracelet, it's a beauty isn't it?  I love this thread and seeing guys in the Men's range! My husband isn't interested and unfortunately with his lifestyle, it would give me heart palpitations to buy him Dior so I like following photos in this thread of how you guys style/wear your pieces


----------



## trunkdevil

880 said:


> DH bought a jacket (which tailor is shortening) and pants. I tried on some jewelry (pics 4,5, 6) that SA told me also comes in larger mens size. He tried it on (last pic). Photos cross posted in Dior RTW thread and what other brands do you wear thread (VCA subforum). I think plin gold bracelet is 6800 USD. Diamond one 31K? When he tried it on, I thought of @Prada Prince  stunning collection
> View attachment 5289242
> View attachment 5289243
> View attachment 5289244
> View attachment 5289245
> View attachment 5289246
> View attachment 5289247
> View attachment 5289248


Wasn’t sure about those bracelets until now… they look stunning thanks for sharing those pics!!


----------



## cXm

averagejoe said:


> If this bothers you, then you can use a tad bit of black leather spray paint applied to a Q-tip lightly, and dab the corner area that looks lightened. Don't apply more than the affected spot, because otherwise the paint will look visible when it contrasts with the rest of the leather in texture and reflectiveness.



Thanks for tip! I'll try that if it gets worse.


----------



## dondontown

Wanted to share these a long time ago but Paris was just so busy, here's the Nano (Lock) Pouch I got earlier last year but only got to unbox at the end of 2021. It's so easy to use, very discreet (mostly wore it under my coat/jacket back in Paris) but certainly does not fit much as you can see below, had to put my keys and hand sanitizer in my coat's pockets


----------



## ajde.adam

It seems like the only time I really use my roller pouch is during fall/winter because I don’t have to worry about color transfer with the clothes I wear.


----------



## 880

Well the super expensive, almost couture, mens winter collection runway crystal feathered embroidered coat (originally posted by @averagejoe? ) is in NY. Size 44. My SA wanted me to try it on and guess how much. Since it’s mens, I’m posting here. I think it’s upwards of 100K. It’s heavy but not warm.
i think it belongs in a museum exhibit, but hope it ends up with someone who has a fabulous lifestyle


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> Well the super expensive, almost couture, mens winter collection runway crystal feathered embroidered coat (originally posted by @averagejoe? ) is in NY. Size 44. My SA wanted me to try it on and guess how much. Since it’s mens, I’m posting here. I think it’s upwards of 100K. It’s heavy but not warm.
> i think it belongs in a museum exhibit, but hope it ends up with someone who has a fabulous lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5301067
> View attachment 5301068
> View attachment 5301069
> View attachment 5301071


I actually think it looks great on you !


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Well the super expensive, almost couture, mens winter collection runway crystal feathered embroidered coat (originally posted by @averagejoe? ) is in NY. Size 44. My SA wanted me to try it on and guess how much. Since it’s mens, I’m posting here. I think it’s upwards of 100K. It’s heavy but not warm.
> i think it belongs in a museum exhibit, but hope it ends up with someone who has a fabulous lifestyle
> 
> View attachment 5301067
> View attachment 5301068
> View attachment 5301069
> View attachment 5301071


What an experience to try on this piece! I think it looks better on you than on a guy!


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> What an experience to try on this piece! I think it looks better on you than on a guy!


Thank you @fibbi and @averagejoe ! I imagine someone tall who throws amazing parties Ans who can swoosh around in it! Lol


----------



## averagejoe

dondontown said:


> Wanted to share these a long time ago but Paris was just so busy, here's the Nano (Lock) Pouch I got earlier last year but only got to unbox at the end of 2021. It's so easy to use, very discreet (mostly wore it under my coat/jacket back in Paris) but certainly does not fit much as you can see below, had to put my keys and hand sanitizer in my coat's pockets
> View attachment 5299875
> 
> View attachment 5299876
> 
> View attachment 5299878
> 
> View attachment 5299884


The bag is adorable!


----------



## michi_chi

Sharing this here as it belongs more to the men's collection. My SA told me to expect a 'big box' last week. He likes to keep things a surprise and didn't give me any details of what to expect. Imagine my delight and surprise when I opened the (it was indeed) big box I was handed to see this lovely gift in time for Lunar New Year!








I love the tiger design but haven't found anything that I like so I was very happy my SA sent me this so I have something with Kenny Scharf's tiger. The holographic tiger is really cool, although I only met my SA around this time last year, he knows me pretty well and figured I'd like the men's set more than the ladies which is a kite, I imagine with the butterfly motif


----------



## averagejoe

I finally picked up my Sacai x Dior jacket from the alterations. The sleeves were raised by 1 cm for a perfect fit. So happy to finally have the jacket in my possession, as I waited a very long time since the Sacai collection launched on Nov 11. Can't wait to wear it out, although we had a huge snowstorm, so gotta wait till the ground is cleared or else the slush and snow ruins the World Tour B27s that I plan to wear with this jacket.

Also got the Lunar New Year gift from my SA. Now I'm curious what the women's kite gift looks like!


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> I finally picked up my Sacai x Dior jacket from the alterations. The sleeves were raised by 1 cm for a perfect fit. So happy to finally have the jacket in my possession, as I waited a very long time since the Sacai collection launched on Nov 11. Can't wait to wear it out, although we had a huge snowstorm, so gotta wait till the ground is cleared or else the slush and snow ruins the World Tour B27s that I plan to wear with this jacket.
> 
> Also got the Lunar New Year gift from my SA. Now I'm curious what the women's kite gift looks like!
> View attachment 5305821
> View attachment 5305822
> View attachment 5305823
> View attachment 5305824
> View attachment 5305825
> View attachment 5305826


How beautiful! Both the jacket and the gift  I am so happy you got it back from alternations (sometimes I have a hard time waiting lol )


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> I finally picked up my Sacai x Dior jacket from the alterations. The sleeves were raised by 1 cm for a perfect fit. So happy to finally have the jacket in my possession, as I waited a very long time since the Sacai collection launched on Nov 11. Can't wait to wear it out, although we had a huge snowstorm, so gotta wait till the ground is cleared or else the slush and snow ruins the World Tour B27s that I plan to wear with this jacket.
> 
> Also got the Lunar New Year gift from my SA. Now I'm curious what the women's kite gift looks like!
> View attachment 5305821
> View attachment 5305822
> View attachment 5305823
> View attachment 5305824
> View attachment 5305825
> View attachment 5305826



I love the jacket, great choice! I really like the contrast between the tailored suit jacket with deconstructed parts of a more casual sports jacket. As for the Ladies' gift of a kite, I wonder if it has a similar design to the Dior Beauty red envelopes in this video (around 1:58)? My SA thought I would like the men's gift more because his words were "I couldn’t imagine you having fun in Edinburgh with a kite" (one there's not too many places around where I can fly a kite, but two I can't see myself flying a kite in the strong winds here either )



Watched this video about Kim Jones going back to Dior archives for inspiration for the Men's A/W 2022-2023 collection and putting a modern men's spin on the Bar jacket and embroidery. Personally I think it's brilliant but then again I'm a woman so am keen to hear what you gents think?


----------



## hightea_xx

michi_chi said:


> Watched this video about Kim Jones going back to Dior archives for inspiration for the Men's A/W 2022-2023 collection and putting a modern men's spin on the Bar jacket and embroidery. Personally I think it's brilliant but then again I'm a woman so am keen to hear what you gents think?




there are so many things I want from this collection!!  But the price point will be $$$ so I am going to focus in on one thing and it will likely be a bar jacket of some sort.  I think this collection was one of Kim’s strongest in a very long while, all the looks were absolutely amazing.  I was saying to @averagejoe that it seemed like a second edition of Kim’s debut collection, with so many classic motifs and designs revisited, modernized, and given a masculine edge.


----------



## MonsieurMode

I've seen a partial price list (albeit in RMB) for Men's FW22:

Embroidered Felt Birkenstocks: 29,000 RMB | ~$4.6K
Garden Embroidered Turtleneck Sweater (not featured on runway; similar embroideries to the mesh shirt look #26): 280,000 RMB | ~$44,000
Embellished Dior Carlo Derbys: 42,000 RMB | ~$6,600


----------



## fibbi

averagejoe said:


> I finally picked up my Sacai x Dior jacket from the alterations. The sleeves were raised by 1 cm for a perfect fit. So happy to finally have the jacket in my possession, as I waited a very long time since the Sacai collection launched on Nov 11. Can't wait to wear it out, although we had a huge snowstorm, so gotta wait till the ground is cleared or else the slush and snow ruins the World Tour B27s that I plan to wear with this jacket.
> 
> Also got the Lunar New Year gift from my SA. Now I'm curious what the women's kite gift looks like!
> View attachment 5305821
> View attachment 5305822
> View attachment 5305823
> View attachment 5305824
> View attachment 5305825
> View attachment 5305826


Can’t wait for some mod shot!


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I love the jacket, great choice! I really like the contrast between the tailored suit jacket with deconstructed parts of a more casual sports jacket. As for the Ladies' gift of a kite, I wonder if it has a similar design to the Dior Beauty red envelopes in this video (around 1:58)? My SA thought I would like the men's gift more because his words were "I couldn’t imagine you having fun in Edinburgh with a kite" (one there's not too many places around where I can fly a kite, but two I can't see myself flying a kite in the strong winds here either )
> 
> 
> 
> Watched this video about Kim Jones going back to Dior archives for inspiration for the Men's A/W 2022-2023 collection and putting a modern men's spin on the Bar jacket and embroidery. Personally I think it's brilliant but then again I'm a woman so am keen to hear what you gents think?



Wow I did not know that those white parts on the men's Bar jackets were the canvas inside being cut and exposed.

I wonder if they used the same red envelopes for their beauty gift.


----------



## pocketpikachu

This Dior clutch had been on my wishlist for a really long time ever since I asked for advice on this thread (got distracted and bought a watch few months back, and also had to get a suit for an event). So couple of days back I had finally bought it, and my SA wrapped and packaged it really nicely for me, as seen by my overzealous spamming of photos here (especially since most of my bags from other luxury brands usually come in just the dust bag and there really wasn't any unboxing to do). They were out of the blue Homme boxes but the white one looks just as gorgeous, if not more.

Also while I was waiting for payment, my SA gave me a bottle of drink in the intricately designed paper bag! Definitely gonna display it on my closet 

And wishing everyone here who celebrates lunar new year a prosperous one ahead. Stay safe everybody!


----------



## 880

pocketpikachu said:


> This Dior clutch had been on my wishlist for a really long time ever since I asked for advice on this thread (got distracted and bought a watch few months back, and also had to get a suit for an event). So couple of days back I had finally bought it, and my SA wrapped and packaged it really nicely for me, as seen by my overzealous spamming of photos here (especially since most of my bags from other luxury brands usually come in just the dust bag and there really wasn't any unboxing to do). They were out of the blue Homme boxes but the white one looks just as gorgeous, if not more.
> 
> Also while I was waiting for payment, my SA gave me a bottle of drink in the intricately designed paper bag! Definitely gonna display it on my closet
> 
> And wishing everyone here who celebrates lunar new year a prosperous one ahead. Stay safe everybody!
> View attachment 5316797
> View attachment 5316798
> View attachment 5316799
> View attachment 5316800


Love this! So gorgeous and practical! Wear in the best health and happiness! Would also love to see action shots with outfits if you are inclined  

i think dior does the most beautiful packaging


----------



## pocketpikachu

880 said:


> Love this! So gorgeous and practical! Wear in the best health and happiness! Would also love to see action shots with outfits if you are inclined
> 
> i think dior does the most beautiful packaging


Thank you! Yes, will definitely snap some photos of it in action when I get to bring it out next time!


----------



## Prada Prince

Jewellery shopping with my small grey TDJ book tote…


----------



## Liberté

hightea_xx said:


> there are so many things I want from this collection!!  But the price point will be $$$ so I am going to focus in on one thing and it will likely be a bar jacket of some sort.  I think this collection was one of Kim’s strongest in a very long while, all the looks were absolutely amazing.  I was saying to @averagejoe that it seemed like a second edition of Kim’s debut collection, with so many classic motifs and designs revisited, modernized, and given a masculine edge.


I love this collection too and agree it's one of the strongest. So happy to see more codes like cannage and not mostly logomania and artists prints. Also considering a jacket or suit jacket.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with the saddle, B23s and oblique bracelet…


----------



## ultravisitor

Does anybody know if the Tri-fold Wallet is available in Europe? It's one of the things I'm considering picking up in a few months while I'm traveling, but it's not on the European Dior websites from what I can see.


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> Does anybody know if the Tri-fold Wallet is available in Europe? It's one of the things I'm considering picking up in a few months while I'm traveling, but it's not on the European Dior websites from what I can see.


Not every item is shown on the Dior website. I suggest contacting customer service with the style number to see if they can locate this item in a boutique that you will be visiting on your trip.


----------



## whoisthis

Do we have any more pictures of Lock Handbag (4600$) on men here? i only saw 1-2 person that have problem with it.


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> Not every item is shown on the Dior website. I suggest contacting customer service with the style number to see if they can locate this item in a boutique that you will be visiting on your trip.


That's exactly what I was wondering: is it a regional item or does Dior just not put everything on their website? Good to know they just don't put everything on the website.


----------



## trunkdevil

Loving this trunk-briefcase from SS22 The diamond monogram has really grown on me too. Can’t wait to see in person


----------



## PookieMalibu




----------



## PookieMalibu

lvisland said:


> Loving this trunk-briefcase from SS22 The diamond monogram has really grown on me too. Can’t wait to see in person
> View attachment 5344127
> View attachment 5344128


any idea on price for the briefcase?


----------



## averagejoe

lvisland said:


> Loving this trunk-briefcase from SS22 The diamond monogram has really grown on me too. Can’t wait to see in person
> View attachment 5344127
> View attachment 5344128


They have a mini one that is quite cute. I think it would look awesome in the Galaxy Oblique.


----------



## trunkdevil

PookieMalibu said:


> any idea on price for the briefcase?


Not sure about the size pictured, but the smaller version is $4600 for CD monogram.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with my Saddle bag…


----------



## anontoronto

lvisland said:


> Not sure about the size pictured, but the smaller version is $4600 for CD monogram.


Are there any pictures of this smaller/miniature version ?


----------



## trunkdevil

anontoronto said:


> Are there any pictures of this smaller/miniature version ?


----------



## PookieMalibu

lvisland said:


> View attachment 5346251



D*mn, how big is the big one!? I was thinking the larger one could be a working briefcase flex, but I'd like to see it in person. It's live on the Swiss/EU website, I'll need to check the dimensions.


----------



## trunkdevil

3 CD diamond monogram colors will be available and also a snakeskin exotic version. Small size is called Dior Lock Case and the large one is the Dior Lock Briefcase.

I ordered one- if it’s well made and looks good on me, I can see myself adding more


----------



## cXm

lvisland said:


> 3 CD diamond monogram colors will be available and also a snakeskin exotic version. Small size is called Dior Lock Case and the large one is the Dior Lock Briefcase.
> 
> I ordered one- if it’s well made and looks good on me, I can see myself adding more
> View attachment 5346750
> 
> View attachment 5346756



These look nice.. Wasn't to sure of CD Diamond, but growing on me.. how much was the Lock Case? don't see on site yet.


----------



## maximemw

cXm said:


> These look nice.. Wasn't to sure of CD Diamond, but growing on me.. how much was the Lock Case? don't see on site yet.



For the Canadian price :


----------



## maximemw

The New CD Diamond managed to make me take the step of buying a saddle men


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> The New CD Diamond managed to make me take the step of buying a saddle men
> 
> View attachment 5349422
> 
> View attachment 5349423


Nice! Your close-up shot is allowing me to see the details on the coated canvas which is hard to see in stock photos and Instagram photos.


----------



## maximemw

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Your close-up shot is allowing me to see the details on the coated canvas which is hard to see in stock photos and Instagram photos.



Its really look like more Epi Leather than the Louis Canvas, I can't wait to have it one day prior release date the 17 march


----------



## cXm

Went to check out the new lock case, I like the size and look, but didn't like the black one they had in. I may wait for the grey color one.


----------



## trunkdevil

cXm said:


> Went to check out the new lock case, I like the size and look, but didn't like the black one they had in. I may wait for the grey color one.
> 
> View attachment 5351185


Looks great on you. Love your soft trunk too


----------



## averagejoe

cXm said:


> Went to check out the new lock case, I like the size and look, but didn't like the black one they had in. I may wait for the grey color one.
> 
> View attachment 5351185


I hope it comes in more materials eventually! Would be amazing if it came with quilted Cannage leather.


----------



## cXm

lvisland said:


> Looks great on you. Love your soft trunk too



Thanks! I l like soft trunks, collections growing. 




averagejoe said:


> I hope it comes in more materials eventually! Would be amazing if it came with quilted Cannage leather.



Yes, that would be great. I'm hope they make it in more materials too..


----------



## achau626c

Hi everyone! I have a quick question. Does anyone know when Dior will launch Winter 22-23 in store usually?


I am eyeing on this jacket already hahah If it is less than 4000usd, I might think about it hahaaa


----------



## averagejoe

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone! I have a quick question. Does anyone know when Dior will launch Winter 22-23 in store usually?
> 
> 
> I am eyeing on this jacket already hahah If it is less than 4000usd, I might think about it hahaaa



Starting late September into November


----------



## PookieMalibu

Has anyone seen the larger briefcase in the CD Diamond Canvas online in the US? Really like it when posted above but can't find in US. Although the duffle is pretty nice too. Tough decisions between that, a Goyard Croisière 50 in white or a LV Keepall. Thoughts from the collective hivemind?


----------



## averagejoe

PookieMalibu said:


> Has anyone seen the larger briefcase in the CD Diamond Canvas online in the US? Really like it when posted above but can't find in US. Although the duffle is pretty nice too. Tough decisions between that, a Goyard Croisière 50 in white or a LV Keepall. Thoughts from the collective hivemind?


I like the Lingot duffle in the small 26 size instead of the huge version. Of the duffles you posted, the Dior is the widest and bulkiest one because of its unique rectangular shape. I personally don't like duffle bags being so wide. I prefer them a bit tapered at the top. 

The LV Keepall is the winner for me of these duffles.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Pre-Fall campaign:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Elevating my (mundane grocery) shopping experience by using my Book Tote to carry all my groceries. Also featuring my Mini Saddle Bag and also my new guitar strap to go with it...




Also I don't know why but this is the second time happening, but like why is it when I attach my pictures, it always goes sideways?!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my B23 sneakers…


----------



## ultravisitor

I like that saddle with the diamond monogram canvas, but I'm not sure how much I like the canvas overall. It reminds me too much of the LV-copycat coated canvas from brands like Michael Kors.


----------



## maximemw

ultravisitor said:


> I like that saddle with the diamond monogram canvas, but I'm not sure how much I like the canvas overall. It reminds me too much of the LV-copycat coated canvas from brands like Michael Kors.



Go in store see it! its really higher than the vuitton version.


----------



## ultravisitor

maximemw said:


> Go in store see it! its really higher than the vuitton version.


My issue isn't with what I assume to be the quality. I assume it's well made. I'm not sure about the way it looks. If I were to go with a loud monogram pattern, I'd at least want it to be part of the house's heritage. When brands create these coated monogram canvases these days, it just feels like they're jumping on a bandwagon.


----------



## maximemw

ultravisitor said:


> My issue isn't with what I assume to be the quality. It's with the way it looks. If I were to go with a loud monogram pattern, I'd at least want it to be part of the house's heritage. When brands create these coated monogram canvases these days, it just feels like they're jumping on a bandwagon.



Its exactly a part of the house heritage, introduced by Marc Bohan in 1974





What I love with the new monogram is not clear at the first view its a monogram, its here but its discreet


----------



## ultravisitor

maximemw said:


> Its exactly a part of the house heritage, introduced by Marc Bohan in 1974


Oh! Well then...maybe I'll check out some of the pieces.


----------



## maximemw

I finally jump in Saddle world with the Diamond monogram, (usually I don't buy any monogram, but its one is kind of discrets)


----------



## hightea_xx

Out for a shop with @averagejoe !



Tried on the diamond D-Joy and instantly fell in love!!!  Too bad it’s so expensive lol.



Our OOTDs!



And the items in the shopping bags…


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my denim blue Saddle and my new Puma jacket (which I bought with the saddle in mind!) to break my fast…


----------



## jk777

Are you all thinking about getting the Dior x Birkenstocks? My SA just texted me with details on preorder reserves. Looks like some styles are releasing in mid-June and others in mid-Sept. I preordered mine last week! She says she's thinking they are going to be as limited in stock as the Dior Jordans. I don't really believe they will be THAT limited, but I imagine they might be fairly hard to get if you don't preorder, at the very least.


----------



## maximemw

jkim777 said:


> Are you all thinking about getting the Dior x Birkenstocks? My SA just texted me with details on preorder reserves. Looks like some styles are releasing in mid-June and others in mid-Sept. I preordered mine last week! She says she's thinking they are going to be as limited in stock as the Dior Jordans. I don't really believe they will be THAT limited, but I imagine they might be fairly hard to get if you don't preorder, at the very least.




What the price you paid for?


----------



## jk777

Paid USD $1219. SA said price is not final yet but it will likely be that amount.


----------



## averagejoe

I'm still on the fence with those Birkenstocks. They didn't stand out on the runway to me, and so many brands have collaborated with Birkenstock that the Dior one doesn't feel that special, in my opinion. Not sure if I should preorder before the deadline.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my embossed Lady Dior…


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone seen this one in person?





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Has anyone seen this one in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Yes, it was in NY in early December. This teal blue color was the micro. I am pretty sure it could not hold anything practical lol
its very possible that it’s still available.


----------



## Prada Prince

Off to Singapore to celebrate Eid… 

Carrying my grey TDJ Book Tote…




Will keep it protected through security and on the plane in my reusable kitty bag!


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying Singapore with my Book Tote…


----------



## Prada Prince

Shopping with the book tote, I’m so glad I took it with me for my hols…


----------



## hightea_xx

35 and feeling alive!



OOTD for my birthday trip to Dior with @averagejoe, we ended up for a lovely evening out afterwards.  Wearing my new oblique hat, B29s, and Dior Addict bag.







My lovely SA sent me off with TWO amazing birthday gifts, and I treated myself with a Micro Caro in cloud blue.


----------



## Prada Prince

Spent the Queen’s Platinum Jubilee having a splendid day out in Bicester Village with one of my besties, scoring some awesome bargains… 

Wore my denim blue Saddle and B23 trainers.


----------



## Prada Prince

I managed to score this beautiful find in the Dior outlet in Bicester Village today! I’m still grinning! 

I got the champagne beige 30 Montaigne Chain bag in Microcannage calfskin.


----------



## Prada Prince

Couldn’t wait to carry the ecru 30 Montaigne Chain out! Went shopping in Westfield yesterday with the new acquisition.


----------



## jk777

Got myself some new olive B30s and the Dior x Jack Kerouac Mt Zion denim overshirt. Loving both. My first pair of B30s and they are way more comfortable for every day wear it seems than my B22s.


----------



## Prada Prince

I love my new ecru 30 Montaigne Chain so much!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in the park with my Grey TDJ Book Tote…


----------



## anontoronto

Anyone knows if this bag is available ?


----------



## Prada Prince

Shopping with my embossed Lady Dior in brandy calfskin… 



Ended up getting these fun Birkenstocks…


----------



## ingenieux00

anontoronto said:


> Anyone knows if this bag is available ?
> View attachment 5426801


I saw this and larger version in the Soho store two weeks ago


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi!! Been a while on this thread, but wanted to share myself using my vintage saddles. One is the brown one and the other is black. I've been so lazy with my outfits lately (trying to wear minimal clothes this summer hehe), but I'm loving how the saddle makes the casual outfits more cool, girly, summery, and fun!


----------



## moissydan98

looks great love it!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

daniellainez67 said:


> looks great love it!!!



thanks!!!!


----------



## Kevinh73

PookieMalibu said:


> Has anyone seen the larger briefcase in the CD Diamond Canvas online in the US? Really like it when posted above but can't find in US. Although the duffle is pretty nice too. Tough decisions between that, a Goyard Croisière 50 in white or a LV Keepall. Thoughts from the collective hivemind?



CD Diamond Canvas will be a standout as not many people have it.  With that said, I love Goyard.  Their duffle bags just look exquisitely made.  LV keepall will keep its resell value regardless if you go with seasonal option or the regular monogram.  If you go with CD Diamond Canvas, just be aware that if you ever want to resell it, resell market for CD, even under Kim Jones, isn't doing so hot lately.  At the end of the day, buy what you love and you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Prada Prince

Going for a preppy look this sunny London Sunday! Love my new Ecru 30 Montaigne Chain bag so much.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Borough Market with my ecru 30 Montaigne and friendship bracelet…


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior fall campaign (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

My Dior outfit of the day, featuring the Air Dior pouch, B23, Chiffre Rouge, and (not pictured) Dior sunglasses:


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> My Dior outfit of the day, featuring the Air Dior pouch, B23, Chiffre Rouge, and (not pictured) Dior sunglasses:
> 
> View attachment 5572807


Nice matching !


----------



## Liberté

averagejoe said:


> The new Dior fall campaign (from WWD):


This is in the top 3 collections KJ has done for Dior so far in my opinion, can't wait to see what ends up in stores.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> This is in the top 3 collections KJ has done for Dior so far in my opinion, can't wait to see what ends up in stores.


Yes, definitely one of the top for me as well. Kind of wished he could do more collections like this. Even his latest SS2023 doesn't compare.


----------



## Prada Prince

Off to the opera in my Dior x Raymond Pettibon Mona Lisa turtleneck, 30 Montaigne chain bag, and B23 Oblique sneakers.


----------



## mistashmee

there is a mens dior messenger pouch on the dior site that shows as out of stock online. Does anyone know if bags tend to get restocked online?


----------



## averagejoe

mistashmee said:


> there is a mens dior messenger pouch on the dior site that shows as out of stock online. Does anyone know if bags tend to get restocked online?


It depends on what style it is. May I please ask what it is? If it is seasonal, then it is less likely to get a restock. If it is a piece like the Roller or Saddle in a plain neutral colour (like black or navy Oblique), then it will get restocked eventually.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my book tote and B23 sneakers…


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my terry Dior tee…


----------



## moissydan98

loving my paris-hilton-vibe sunglasses haha and vintage bag!!


----------



## hightea_xx

Went to check out winter 2023 with @averagejoe .  Tried on a couple of pieces but ended up only leaving with a black t-shirt with the star / rose emblem.  I didn’t really take many (good) photos so not much to share of the try ons (including the bar jacket!).

However my lovely SA sent me off with this beautiful gift in celebration of the mid autumn festival coming up next month!!! 






Mooncakes in a dim sum / bento like container!!  So stunning!



And a beautiful fan with the latest Jardin d’Hiver motif which I actually adore.  My SA was commenting how they were selling fans like this for the Kenny Scharf collection previously which I had totally forgotten about (because the characters where so hideous lol).



So lucky to have my SA keeping eyes out for these lovely treats for me!


----------



## fibbi

hightea_xx said:


> Went to check out winter 2023 with @averagejoe .  Tried on a couple of pieces but ended up only leaving with a black t-shirt with the star / rose emblem.  I didn’t really take many (good) photos so not much to share of the try ons (including the bar jacket!).
> 
> However my lovely SA sent me off with this beautiful gift in celebration of the mid autumn festival coming up next month!!!
> 
> View attachment 5599112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599113
> 
> Mooncakes in a dim sum / bento like container!!  So stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5599114
> 
> And a beautiful fan with the latest Jardin d’Hiver motif which I actually adore.  My SA was commenting how they were selling fans like this for the Kenny Scharf collection previously which I had totally forgotten about (because the characters where so hideous lol).
> 
> View attachment 5599115
> 
> So lucky to have my SA keeping eyes out for these lovely treats for me!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for Sunday lunch date with my ecru Microcannage 30 Montaigne chain…


----------



## mistashmee

Hi everyone, I'm having a lot of trouble deciding between these 2 dior bags:

the Dior world tour messenger pouch:



and the safari messenger bag:
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do you all think? if you had to pick which one would you pick and why? thanks


----------



## CoachCruiser

mistashmee said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having a lot of trouble deciding between these 2 dior bags:
> 
> the Dior world tour messenger pouch:
> View attachment 5622689
> 
> 
> and the safari messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622688
> 
> 
> What do you all think? if you had to pick which one would you pick and why? thanks


I love the messenger bag in the blue oblique. It's classic and I love the wide strap, and it looks like it holds a lot.
The other bag is lovely, too - but it would feel like playing Tetrus to me if I had to get in and out of that on a daily basis.


----------



## fern00

I like the Safari messenger better, I think it is more versatile you can use it as a clutch as well. you can dress it up or down


----------



## Kevinh73

mistashmee said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having a lot of trouble deciding between these 2 dior bags:
> 
> the Dior world tour messenger pouch:
> View attachment 5622689
> 
> 
> and the safari messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622688
> 
> 
> What do you all think? if you had to pick which one would you pick and why? thanks


100% safari.  Much easier to see what’s inside and get stuff out.  World Tour reminds me of Lv’s Danube bag… impossible to see what’s inside the bag when you are trying to find that key or lip balm.


----------



## averagejoe

mistashmee said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having a lot of trouble deciding between these 2 dior bags:
> 
> the Dior world tour messenger pouch:
> View attachment 5622689
> 
> 
> and the safari messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622688
> 
> 
> What do you all think? if you had to pick which one would you pick and why? thanks


The Safari is much more usable. I do like the sleeker look of the World Tour pouch, but as others said, it is harder to get things in and out of the bag. As well, it is perhaps too simple in its design, and a lot of other bags on the market look like it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out shopping for Dior skincare in Harrods.


----------



## averagejoe

Outfit of the day


----------



## Hanna Wilson

averagejoe said:


> Outfit of the day
> 
> View attachment 5660158


Wow, @averagejoe, what an outfit


----------



## CedarOak

mistashmee said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having a lot of trouble deciding between these 2 dior bags:
> 
> the Dior world tour messenger pouch:
> View attachment 5622689
> 
> 
> and the safari messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622688
> 
> 
> What do you all think? if you had to pick which one would you pick and why? thanks


I'd recommend the Safari Messenger Bag. I've found that the vertical orientation of the World Tour Messenger Pouch paired with its small size makes it difficult to fish out small items (e.g., keys, pens, etc.) from the bottom of the bag. And depending on how much stuff you carry you will often find yourself having to take out items to reach other items which is frustrating on the go.


----------



## Prada Prince

Mulling over Mitzahs in Dior on the weekend…


----------



## I_AM_AYM

After long debating on which bag to get, I finally went with the gallop! I feel like it’s very understated and perfect for it’s intended use as an everyday bag. Wish it was a little bit roomier, but maybe I just need to learn to hoard less stuff in my bags 


Leaving it packed in the beautiful holiday packaging underneath my tree until the 25th!


----------



## youssefm

Picked these up on my trip to Berlin! No summer pieces were out on the floor but the amazing SA let me look through all the stock on her phone in my size and I picked these out.


----------

